# Share Your Edited Bag Closet Journey......



## diane278

This thread is meant to be the _Love Child _of the Minimalist Closet Thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-us-your-minimalist-closet.867625/ which was revived by @doloresmia in July of 2018.  

As part of that journey, I am now venturing into condensing my bag collection.  @Rami00 has written an inspiring article on this topic: https://www.********.com/no-more-than-10-bags/ 

While I’m inspired, I doubt that I’ll achieve a total maximum of ten bags. Anyone out there interested in exploring this area of minimalism? My goal is to figure out _my number_ and hold the line there....not an easy task.


----------



## bagnut1

I love the idea of having a number - and one that has just a hair over a single digit! But for me 10 is too few.  Do I need more than 10?  No.  Do I use more than 10 in any given season?  Probably not.  But 10 feels a bit like that pair of jeans that I am thisclose to fitting into again.

Another problem is my tendency towards multiples.  It makes dressing so much easier to have a basic, interchangeable foundation over which I layer.  Bags to me are as important as jewelry because they are larger and also utilitarian.  When I find a bag that just works I "need" to have more than one color/size.  I am now realizing that my collection has zero "singles," and I am wondering how that is even possible?  It should be easy, perhaps, to let go of one of the underutilized colors or sizes.  But which ones????

I am very interested in seeing how you approach culling your beautiful collection.


----------



## diane278

I, too, lean towards multiples in styles I really like.  I think this is the most egregious example of multiples I used to have.....I’m now down down to three of these and planning on letting at least one more go....possibly two (if I can get to that place).  At the time, I felt this was a good way to cover my basic color needs.  Now I think I was delusional.


I’m letting go of the Fume (beige) at the left end and keeping the Barolo in the middle and the Nero next to it.  I think this photo was taken in 2018 and I had already let go of four at that time.  I recently removed two more.


----------



## Aerdem

I am forever editing my possessions, including (and especially) my bags. I tend to think of it as curating these special little artifacts. When I have “too many” nothing feels as worthy, so I prefer to narrow it down to the most beautiful/interesting/etc. 

At this moment I have 18, which (for me) is less about the number, and more about the feeling I get. Do I feel each holds it’s special place and purpose? I do. It takes a lot for me to be interested in a new bag, and even more to decide to purchase. I always ask myself, “Would this piece add something absolutely incredible to my collection?” It needs to be extraordinary to elicit a “yes”. 

Perhaps my collection does not fall under a “minimal”, but my natural process lends itself to being extremely particular about what is noteworthy enough to enter.


----------



## diane278

Aerdem said:


> I am forever editing my possessions, including (and especially) my bags. I tend to think of it as curating these special little artifacts. When I have “too many” nothing feels as worthy, so I prefer to narrow it down to the most beautiful/interesting/etc.
> At this moment I have 18, which (for me) is less about the number, and more about the feeling I get. Do I feel each holds it’s special place and purpose? I do. It takes a lot for me to be interested in a new bag, and even more to decide to purchase. I always ask myself, “Would this piece add something absolutely incredible to my collection?” It needs to be extraordinary to elicit a “yes”.
> Perhaps my collection does not fall under a “minimal”, but my natural process lends itself to being extremely particular about what is noteworthy enough to enter.



I love your process for finding the right mix for you. I think any number that works for you is your perfect minimum.

I tend to be quick to let go but then, quick to add new ones. I’m looking for the ways others avoid that merry-go-round. I think your process can help me slow down.  And I love that you have a number of clutches as I’m also a clutch lover....


----------



## Rami00

Thank you @diane278  for starting this thread 
This is right up my alley! I can’t wait to see how everyone has been building their collections and their rationale. I am down to 6 bags and have a vacancy for one or two more. Honestly, I am sitting at a very sweet spot right now. It took so much planning and determination, trust me adding more is so much easier than downsizing. I have spent by fair share of time in the “bag” dating world, been adventurous, bought the IT bags, tried to make few work where it should have been other way around  so basically, been there done that and finally found the happily ever after..hmm close enough. It came to a point that I didn’t need the multiples, I love B30 and I had three in my closet which quickly translated to “same bag different color” for me. No offence to anyone, I am just sharing how I built my tiny collection. I have invested in all the special pieces that I absolutely love, instead of accumulating.  Not to mention, everyone is different so is the number that works for everyone. Some people attend way more social events so multiple clutches make sense etc. etc. I will take pic of my collection to post here. There is no competition in my collection right now, everyone has their special spot.
-B30 SO chèvre rouge casaque with rose pourpre interior with brushed palladium hardware
-B25 mimosa matte alligator
-Mini Kelly braise shiny alligator
-Jige argile
-Chanel reissue black/distressed leather
-Chanel mini blue/silver sequins


----------



## Aerdem

diane278 said:


> I love your process for finding the right mix for you. I think any number that works for you is your perfect minimum.
> 
> I tend to be quick to let go but then, quick to add new ones. I’m looking for the ways others avoid that merry-go-round. I think your process can help me slow down.  And I love that you have a number of clutches as I’m also a clutch lover....


Well, thank you. And we are indeed clutch kindred spirits, I’m always admiring yours!


----------



## Aerdem

Rami00 said:


> Thank you @diane278  for starting this thread
> This is right up my alley! I can’t wait to see how everyone has been building their collections and their rationale. I am down to 6 bags and have a vacancy for one or two more. Honestly, I am sitting at a very sweet spot right now. It took so much planning and determination, trust me adding more is so much easier than downsizing. I have spent by fair share of time in the “bag” dating world, been adventurous, bought the IT bags, tried to make few work where it should have been other way around  so basically, been there done that and finally found the happily ever after..hmm close enough. It came to a point that I didn’t need the multiples, I love B30 and I had three in my closet which quickly translated to “same bag different color” for me. No offence to anyone, I am just sharing how I built my tiny collection. I have invested in all the special pieces that I absolutely love, instead of accumulating.  Not to mention, everyone is different so is the number that works for everyone. Some people attend way more social events so multiple clutches make sense etc. etc. I will take pic of my collection to post here. There is no competition in my collection right now, everyone has their special spot.
> -B30 SO chèvre rouge casaque with rose pourpre interior with brushed palladium hardware
> -B25 mimosa matte alligator
> -Mini Kelly braise shiny alligator
> -Jige argile
> -Chanel reissue black/distressed leather
> -Chanel mini blue/silver sequins


Sounds like such a special group of bags, looking forward to your photo!


----------



## diane278

Rami00 said:


> Thank you @diane278  for starting this thread
> This is right up my alley! I can’t wait to see how everyone has been building their collections and their rationale. I am down to 6 bags and have a vacancy for one or two more. Honestly, I am sitting at a very sweet spot right now. It took so much planning and determination, trust me adding more is so much easier than downsizing. I have spent by fair share of time in the “bag” dating world, been adventurous, bought the IT bags, tried to make few work where it should have been other way around  so basically, been there done that and finally found the happily ever after..hmm close enough. It came to a point that I didn’t need the multiples, I love B30 and I had three in my closet which quickly translated to “same bag different color” for me. No offence to anyone, I am just sharing how I built my tiny collection. I have invested in all the special pieces that I absolutely love, instead of accumulating.  Not to mention, everyone is different so is the number that works for everyone. Some people attend way more social events so multiple clutches make sense etc. etc. I will take pic of my collection to post here. There is no competition in my collection right now, everyone has their special spot.
> -B30 SO chèvre rouge casaque with rose pourpre interior with brushed palladium hardware
> -B25 mimosa matte alligator
> -Mini Kelly braise shiny alligator
> -Jige argile
> -Chanel reissue black/distressed leather
> -Chanel mini blue/silver sequins


I’d love to see what your collection looks like as a “group”. (I’m a visual learner.) I don’t regret my “over collecting” days, as it’s part of my learning curve and it’s provided a lot of fun. I really enjoy a process, as much as I enjoy the results. Its very impressive that you know so well what works for you....


----------



## diane278

Aerdem said:


> Well, thank you. And we are indeed clutch kindred spirits, I’m always admiring yours!


I’ve been a clutch girl for awhile and I think it’s going to last awhile longer.  I haven’t checked, but I’m pretty sure that at least half of my bags are clutches.  I’m loving your collection of Knots.....it’s a style that’s not represented in my collection.....


----------



## Rami00

diane278 said:


> I’d love to see what your collection looks like as a “group”. (I’m a visual learner.) I don’t regret my “over collecting” days, as it’s part of my learning curve and it’s provided a lot of fun. I really enjoy a process, as much as I enjoy the results. Its very impressive that you know so well what works for you....


I absolutely agree with you on the learning curve that's why I mentioned the "bag dating world"  we all have to go through the process to find out what works for us. Something that looks so effortless chic on someone would probably not be the case for me.


----------



## Rami00

Aerdem said:


> Sounds like such a special group of bags, looking forward to your photo!


I will take a pic this weekend for sure! I am loving your bottega clutches, do you have a favorite?


----------



## ladysarah

diane278 said:


> I, too, lean towards multiples in styles I really like.  I think this is the most egregious example of multiples I used to have.....I’m now down down to three of these and planning on letting at least one more go....possibly two (if I can get to that place).  At the time, I felt this was a good way to cover my basic color needs.  Now I think I was delusional.
> View attachment 4572396
> 
> I’m letting go of the Fume (beige) at the left end and keeping the Barolo in the middle and the Nero next to it.  I think this photo was taken in 2018 and I had already let go of four at that time.  I recently removed two more.


Too pretty for words...


----------



## Aerdem

Rami00 said:


> I will take a pic this weekend for sure! I am loving your bottega clutches, do you have a favorite?


Thank you! I really don’t have a favorite, but if I could only keep one (in the spirit of this thread ) I think I would chose the origami knot because it’s limited edition. As well as being formal enough for black tie.. and looks chic for a daytime brunch. *IF *I had to choose


----------



## Aerdem

diane278 said:


> I’ve been a clutch girl for awhile and I think it’s going to last awhile longer.  I haven’t checked, but I’m pretty sure that at least half of my bags are clutches.  I’m loving your collection of Knots.....it’s a style that’s not represented in my collection.....


Thank you, knots are a very definite style- and I love them. Your clutches (Laurens and pouches) have such an effortlessness about them... epitome of chic.


----------



## diane278

ladysarah said:


> Too pretty for words...


Thank you! As a photo, I think it worked very well. But my reality was quite different.  My bag collection was quite bloated back then and this is the most blatant example.  The ugly truth is that several of these were NEVER used....embarrassing but true. I’ve already faced my bag demons, now I need to figure out how _not _ to repeat my mistakes.


----------



## ladysarah

diane278 said:


> Thank you! As a photo, I think it worked very well. But my reality was quite different.  My bag collection was quite bloated back then and this is the most blatant example.  The ugly truth is that several of these were NEVER used....embarrassing but true. I’ve already faced my bag demons, now I need to figure out how _not _ to repeat my mistakes.


Interesting. Looking at the photo, I have a vision of this incredibly stylish lady ( that’s you) contemplating them every morning, deciding on a colour....no?


----------



## jblended

I'll be following this thread with great interest as it speaks to my motto that "more isn't always better, sometimes it's just more."
My personal bag collection consists of 20 bags (including 2 backpacks) that I carefully selected and love. That number is not my ideal as it's too many for me. I become overwhelmed by excess and cannot enjoy each piece fully. I don't know my magic number, but I think it may be 8:
2 work bags
2 fun/weekend bags
1 backpack
1 nylon crossbody for travelling
1 gym bag
1 special events/ evening bag

I can't really contribute to the thread much as over the past year, I've been gifted 13 or 14 bags from friends and family, and that has brought my current total to around 33/34 bags. What I have is the opposite of an edited bag closet. 
I'm so far removed from my ideal number and find myself in a funny position in that I don't *love* so many of these bags but, I do love the people who gifted them. Having this crazy high total does not bring me joy and it is seriously stressing me out, yet I don't dare part with any for fear of offending my friends.

I admire others who can live with collections of 50+ bags, but I function much better with moderation than abundance, and this applies to every area of my life.

Right now, I'm trying to work with the less-loved (gifted) bags and have created a capsule wardrobe with them to last me the next 6 months. If I cannot make these bags work in that time then they will be donated. I figure that's a fair balance of utilizing the gifts and showing my friends they were appreciated, but also letting go of them if they are only cluttering my world.

I'm really looking forward to following everyone's journey and seeing how you curate your collections. I'm hoping that over the course of the next year, I'll have donated the excess and edited my collection back down to only the pieces that I adore.


----------



## jblended

ladysarah said:


> Interesting. Looking at the photo, I have a vision of this incredibly stylish lady ( that’s you) contemplating them every morning, deciding on a colour....no?


Not to reply on behalf of others, but in my experience, more often than not, I would end up using the same 2 or 3 that are broken in and the others would remain untouched.
My mother taught me that having too much is as bad as having too little, and this was proven to me each time I had multiples of anything (jeans/ bags/ suits) because I invariably used the same pieces over and over whilst the multiples sat in my closet unused. They may as well have been left on a retail shelf- at least then someone else would have bought and used them.


----------



## Vintage Leather

My closet has been ruthlessly edited, but my handbags and jewelry have run amuck.  I think the biggest challenge for me is 1) I tend to buy multiples of  of occasional items (three work bags, I can definitely use.  Three evening dress clutches even if they are of different styles and colors... maybe not) and 2) figuring out what my base neutral is - I have a mix of black, brown and navy in my clothing; which should I augment with purses and which should I release? So I'm following along here, and my goal is, by my next birthday, to have carried every bag I will and to deacquisition the ones I will not.


----------



## diane278

ladysarah said:


> Interesting. Looking at the photo, I have a vision of this incredibly stylish lady ( that’s you) contemplating them every morning, deciding on a colour....no?



No.....I’m “bag lazy”.  Even though I’m retired and have plenty of time, I often take the path of least resistance and use the same bag for several days....or longer.  There are times when I go through a period of daily changes but not all that often. 



jblended said:


> I'll be following this thread with great interest as it speaks to my motto that "more isn't always better, sometimes it's just more."
> I'm really looking forward to following everyone's journey and seeing how you curate your collections. I'm hoping that over the course of the next year, I'll have donated the excess and edited my collection back down to only the pieces that I adore.


 
I would love to have a number that I could embrace, and maybe someday I’ll achieve that, but right now I’m aiming for efficiency with flexibility, as I know I will require it.  After spending some time contemplating this adventure, I’m thinking I’ll be more successful if I do this in stages, although I don’t know what those stages look like at this point.....I’m all over the place.....


----------



## diane278

Vintage Leather said:


> My closet has been ruthlessly edited, but my handbags and jewelry have run amuck.  I think the biggest challenge for me is 1) I tend to buy multiples of  of occasional items (three work bags, I can definitely use.  Three evening dress clutches even if they are of different styles and colors... maybe not) and 2) figuring out what my base neutral is - I have a mix of black, brown and navy in my clothing; which should I augment with purses and which should I release? So I'm following along here, and my goal is, by my next birthday, to have carried every bag I will and to deacquisition the ones I will not.



I’ll be 70 in about 3 months and I’m hoping to have a good grasp on my bag situation. By that, I mean that I’ll be using all the bags I keep and not be looking at adding any (and pretending that new purchases ‘just happened’, as though I wasn’t involved!) I’d like to go a year without adding any more and see how that feels.


----------



## Rami00

jblended said:


> I'll be following this thread with great interest as it speaks to my motto that "more isn't always better, sometimes it's just more."
> My personal bag collection consists of 20 bags (including 2 backpacks) that I carefully selected and love. That number is not my ideal as it's too many for me. I become overwhelmed by excess and cannot enjoy each piece fully. I don't know my magic number, but I think it may be 8:
> 2 work bags
> 2 fun/weekend bags
> 1 backpack
> 1 nylon crossbody for travelling
> 1 gym bag
> 1 special events/ evening bag
> 
> I can't really contribute to the thread much as over the past year, I've been gifted 13 or 14 bags from friends and family, and that has brought my current total to around 33/34 bags. What I have is the opposite of an edited bag closet.
> I'm so far removed from my ideal number and find myself in a funny position in that I don't *love* so many of these bags but, I do love the people who gifted them. Having this crazy high total does not bring me joy and it is seriously stressing me out, yet I don't dare part with any for fear of offending my friends.
> 
> I admire others who can live with collections of 50+ bags, but I function much better with moderation than abundance, and this applies to every area of my life.
> 
> Right now, I'm trying to work with the less-loved (gifted) bags and have created a capsule wardrobe with them to last me the next 6 months. If I cannot make these bags work in that time then they will be donated. I figure that's a fair balance of utilizing the gifts and showing my friends they were appreciated, but also letting go of them if they are only cluttering my world.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to following everyone's journey and seeing how you curate your collections. I'm hoping that over the course of the next year, I'll have donated the excess and edited my collection back down to only the pieces that I adore.


Phew..there is someone out there like me 
I get overwhelmed like you too.  I am trying to work on my capsule wardrobe right now, another not easy project.


----------



## Rami00

Aerdem said:


> Thank you! I really don’t have a favorite, but if I could only keep one (in the spirit of this thread ) I think I would chose the origami knot because it’s limited edition. As well as being formal enough for black tie.. and looks chic for a daytime brunch. *IF *I had to choose


Thank you! I have been to Bottega twice in the last few months and I really admire those clutches. I would like to add one down the road but not sure what color.. seems like I am not ready yet.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I, too, lean towards multiples in styles I really like.  I think this is the most egregious example of multiples I used to have.....I’m now down down to three of these and planning on letting at least one more go....possibly two (if I can get to that place).  At the time, I felt this was a good way to cover my basic color needs.  Now I think I was delusional.
> View attachment 4572396
> 
> I’m letting go of the Fume (beige) at the left end and keeping the Barolo in the middle and the Nero next to it.  I think this photo was taken in 2018 and I had already let go of four at that time.  I recently removed two more.



My first reaction was to email you and tell you I would buy one, but then I recovered and realized that I would have too many!  I only have one which I bought from you and the color or lack thereof goes with almost everything I own..... so I will quit this thread before i get into trouble.


----------



## Aerdem

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! I have been to Bottega twice in the last few months and I really admire those clutches. I would like to add one down the road but not sure what color.. seems like I am not ready yet.


There are so many gorgeous iterations. Take your time, and really fall in lust with one. It’s a lifetime piece- so no need to rush the process..


----------



## GoStanford

Great thread!  Thanks for starting it and sharing your photos and story, Diane.  I have a little contribution, not a bag, but a wallet story.  I used to carry an Orla Kiely big zip wallet.  This is a continental wallet that has room for about 12 credit cards/IDs, space for paper money, space for coins, and even an extra pocket behind the credit card slots for more stuff like receipts.  I used to stuff it into my jacket pocket and take it everywhere, either in my handbag or in my pocket.  Then I got a replacement wallet at the same time as I started carrying a shallow tote bag more often, and the wallet would fall out sometimes, which was not good!  Luckily I never lost it permanently.

Then about a year ago, I downsized to a very simple wallet that fits in my palm easily.  I forced myself to take out extra cards and keep them in a separate zipper pouch that goes into my larger handbag (things like my library card and frequent buyer cards).  It is a treat to have lightened my load this way.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## LPR200

I love this thread and it's making me think-- I've been keeping track of my bag usage and I realize that I use my big totes the most. It's hard to let go of some of the others, but I'm inspired here!


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> Great thread!  Thanks for starting it and sharing your photos and story, Diane.  I have a little contribution, not a bag, but a wallet story.  I used to carry an Orla Kiely big zip wallet.  This is a continental wallet that has room for about 12 credit cards/IDs, space for paper money, space for coins, and even an extra pocket behind the credit card slots for more stuff like receipts.  I used to stuff it into my jacket pocket and take it everywhere, either in my handbag or in my pocket.  Then I got a replacement wallet at the same time as I started carrying a shallow tote bag more often, and the wallet would fall out sometimes, which was not good!  Luckily I never lost it permanently.
> Then about a year ago, I downsized to a very simple wallet that fits in my palm easily.  I forced myself to take out extra cards and keep them in a separate zipper pouch that goes into my larger handbag (things like my library card and frequent buyer cards).  It is a treat to have lightened my load this way.  I highly recommend it.



I agree with you 100%. I should look for a wallet like that. I’m using a tiny card case. I know it’s not for everyone. I stick in my necessary cards and a small bit of cash. But _everything_ is stuck into the one opening, so I end up digging through to find the card I need. (Now that I’m on Medicare, there are three insurance cards I must carry.) My way isn’t for everyone as there’s no place for loose change or much of anything else. I tend to toss coins into my bag and then into the center console of my car.  So, there’s that....and, yes, if I need change I dig around for what’s in the bottom of my bag.  I also toss receipts into my bags......until I manage to misplace them.....
@GoStanford, do you have a specific wallet you recommend?  I think I could be doing better....


----------



## GoStanford

diane278 said:


> @GoStanford, do you have a specific wallet you recommend?  I think I could be doing better....


In case it's helpful, this is the brand: https://rsvp-paris.com/collections/all
and I got the folding cardholder.  It doesn't fit American paper money lengthwise, so I have to fold up bills and carry them in the billfold area.  It's been worth it for me, though.  I put any coins I pick up in my pocket, and I put quarters into an old film canister in my car (those old plastic film canisters are the perfect size for quarters, this is something I've been doing for over 20 years) and I put smaller coins into a piggy bank.  Every year, or maybe every six months, I visit a Coinstar machine with the piggy bank.


----------



## Shelby33

I have maybe 18 bags in rotation? I love the ladies who have multiples of the same style, of mine I think there are only 4 styles. 2 styles really, in two different sizes. Technically multiples of 4 styles.
Everything I had when I joined in 2015 is gone now, and been replaced by a few styles in different colors that actually work for me. 
I didn't do it with any purpose in mind, it just happened this way. I also have an app on my phone that keeps track of which bag I use each day, which will be very helpful when it comes time to edit again. If I do.


----------



## missconvy

Do your numbers include luxury and contemporary or just luxury? I’m just starting to dabble in the luxury world and my issue is I’m kind of wanting multiples of each purpose of bag. Such as a neverfull and a nylon RM tote for days or instances where I don’t want to take my neverfull. Luxury bags are not big around where I live or the friends and family I hang out with. Thoughts on this?


----------



## Shelby33

missconvy said:


> Do your numbers include luxury and contemporary or just luxury? I’m just starting to dabble in the luxury world and my issue is I’m kind of wanting multiples of each purpose of bag. Such as a neverfull and a nylon RM tote for days or instances where I don’t want to take my neverfull. Luxury bags are not big around where I live or the friends and family I hang out with. Thoughts on this?


Speaking for myself, I only have contemporary bags


----------



## southernbelle43

Shelby33 said:


> I have maybe 18 bags in rotation? I love the ladies who have multiples of the same style, of mine I think there are only 4 styles. 2 styles really, in two different sizes. Technically multiples of 4 styles.
> Everything I had when I joined in 2015 is gone now, and been replaced by a few styles in different colors that actually work for me.
> I didn't do it with any purpose in mind, it just happened this way. I also have an app on my phone that keeps track of which bag I use each day, which will be very helpful when it comes time to edit again. If I do.


I am slowly getting to this stage. The number is decreasing steadily. Presently I have 19 bags, but 4 will soon be sold or gifted.  I still have a mixture of premiere designers and other brands that work well for me. I have multiples (2) of two styles that I prefer, both Massaccesi.


----------



## Kylacove

Does anyone on this forum decrease her number of bags by actally wearing some out? Even Hermes show wear and have to have spa treatment to refurbish.  It seems like we just get bored/tired of them and sell. Maybe we need an arbitrary set number just to keep our purse ADD under control but mine would have to be more than 10.


----------



## Shelby33

southernbelle43 said:


> I am slowly getting to this stage. The number is decreasing steadily. Presently I have 19 bags, but 4 will soon be sold or gifted.  I still have a mixture of premiere designers and other brands that work well for me. I have multiples (2) of two styles that I prefer, both Massaccesi.


They are such beautiful bags!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Does anyone on this forum decrease her number of bags by actally wearing some out? Even Hermes show wear and have to have spa treatment to refurbish.  It seems like we just get bored/tired of them and sell. Maybe we need an arbitrary set number just to keep our purse ADD under control but mine would have to be more than 10.


You can wear them out?????   Just kidding.  I only discovered my hidden lust for handbags two years ago, so no, I have not worn one out yet.


----------



## southernbelle43

An addendum to the culling of the closet. It took 2.5 years to discover the bags that I like and that work for me.  But over that time, as I adjusted to retirement life, I went from loving really big bags to much smaller ones.  So that hindered establishing a forever style, size and number of actual forever bags.


----------



## diane278

missconvy said:


> Luxury bags are not big around where I live or the friends and family I hang out with. Thoughts on this?


My family is clueless to my bag hobby. They’ve never shown any interest. I have three siblings but we don’t live in close proximity to each other and the subject has never come up when we’re together.  When my mother was alive, she knew about my love of bags but wasn’t aware of the price points involved.

My friends are a mixture of ‘bag lovers’ and ‘bag innocents’. On a rare occasion, one of the innocents might comment, “I like your bag....what is it? Bottega? What’s that?” 
Where I live,  LV is the most common designer bag. The only time I see a Bottega is if I catch my reflection in a store window as I’m walking by.....I’m very comfortable remaining under the radar....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> My family is clueless to my bag hobby. They’ve never shown any interest. I have three siblings but we don’t live in close proximity to each other and the subject has never come up when we’re together.  When my mother was alive, she knew about my love of bags but wasn’t aware of the price points involved.
> My friends are a mixture of ‘bag lovers’ and ‘bag innocents’. On a rare occasion, one of the innocents might comment, “I like your bag....what is it? Bottega? What’s that?” I’m very comfortable remaining under the radar. Where I live,  LV is the most common designer bag. The only time I see a Bottega is if I catch my reflection in a store window as I’m walking by.....


You are so cute!!!  I love your posts. Bag innocents....that is classic.


----------



## diane278

Kylacove said:


> Does anyone on this forum decrease her number of bags by actally wearing some out? Even Hermes show wear and have to have spa treatment to refurbish.  It seems like we just get bored/tired of them and sell. Maybe we need an arbitrary set number just to keep our purse ADD under control but mine would have to be more than 10.


I set my bags on the floor at times and toss them around in my car, but I’m not aggressive to the degree that they take a beating. I have some that have shown wear over time, especially on corners, but I’ve never had one wear out.  I’m definitely in the ‘bored/tired of them’ camp. I already know my number will be more than ten.....unless there’s a miracle of some sort.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> ‘bag innocents’.



Love that!  Sometimes I wish I could be bag innocent.


----------



## southernbelle43

bagnut1 said:


> Love that!  Sometimes I wish I could be bag innocent.


If you are on here, it is way too late!


----------



## bagnut1

southernbelle43 said:


> If you are on here, it is way too late!


LOL.  I made OG status this year so yes, WAY, WAY too late!

My true "gateway" designer bag was a 2006 Chloe Edith in the best red.  I LOVED that bag and sometimes sort of wish I still had it, but I probably wouldn't ever carry it and it was huge, so better that it's gone.  I have the memories.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Love that!  Sometimes I wish I could be bag innocent.


I was just thinking of the money I could have saved if I’d remained a Designer Bag Virgin.....but I would have missed out on a lot of fun!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bagnut1 said:


> LOL.  I made OG status this year so yes, WAY, WAY too late!
> 
> My true "gateway" designer bag was a 2006 Chloe Edith in the best red.  I LOVED that bag and sometimes sort of wish I still had it, but I probably wouldn't ever carry it and it was huge, so better that it's gone.  I have the memories.
> View attachment 4574748



Find a leather worker to clone the bag in a much more manageable size. Problem solved!


----------



## Vintage Leather

What is this “wearing out” that you speak of?

I still have the bag I carried in high school. 



Kylacove said:


> Does anyone on this forum decrease her number of bags by actally wearing some out? Even Hermes show wear and have to have spa treatment to refurbish.  It seems like we just get bored/tired of them and sell. Maybe we need an arbitrary set number just to keep our purse ADD under control but mine would have to be more than 10.


----------



## slip

Kylacove said:


> Does anyone on this forum decrease her number of bags by actally wearing some out? Even Hermes show wear and have to have spa treatment to refurbish.  It seems like we just get bored/tired of them and sell. Maybe we need an arbitrary set number just to keep our purse ADD under control but mine would have to be more than 10.


I'm working towards this goal of using the current bags instead of storing them or selling them at a loss. I've realised that I've reduced alot of EDC that I can actually do away with just a phone and a physical credit card for places that dont accept Apple Pay or Google Pay. So at times I dont even need to carry a bag!


----------



## symmetry

I have 7 bags right now, including a backpack and an all around, schlepping tote. I was BRUTAL in editing - I sold several inherited bags and an impulse buy =( the relief and lightness I felt after curating my collection is satisfying compared to the "pressure" of loving/looking after/managing the bags I let go of.

I've been following several minimalists long enough to realize that "enough" isn't a number per se - it's a state of mind and it can be dynamic. My life stage, where and how I live made it easy for me to decide which ones to let go; though I think my mother would've turned over in her grave if she found out I let go of all her Chanels (but see - even if it was taken cared of for a LONG time, a humid climate, leather and a daughter with sensitive shoulders is a disastrous combination in the long run).

Right now I am pretty satisfied with my collection, though there is still one bag that calls out to me. I've been stewing in this want for three years now, but I haven't felt that the time is right to buy it. Sigh.


----------



## jblended

symmetry said:


> I've been following several minimalists long enough to realize that "enough" isn't a number per se - it's a state of mind and it can be dynamic.


Very good point. Most things in life are dynamic and affected by extrinsic factors and situational circumstances. What is enough today may not be in a few years, and vice versa. Whatever "the magic number" is, it is transient and will evolve at different life stages.
It's much wiser to look at it as a state of mind, in the way you describe, where we are content and fulfilled with what we have, rather than eternally seeking to add more to our collections to complete them- which, come to think of it, actually distracts us from enjoying what is already there and may be completely fulfilling as is.


----------



## inverved

Based on my (premier) bag collection:




I'm in two minds whether to get rid of #11 and #12 because I have a lot of black crossbodies, but another part of me tells me to keep them because they are more practical, still considered classics and are less serious than my top 10. I keep telling myself that they could be good options for travel when I don't want to take any of my top 10 bags.

Otherwise, I have a few Longchamps for work and travel. I currently have three contemporary bags listed on eBay and plan to replace those with a Polene Numero Un. 

Luckily for me, I am not a fan of the current Hermes leathers for a Birkin or Kelly (i.e. Togo, Clemence, Epsom, Swift, etc) and prefer the vintage structured leathers, especially Ardennes and Vache Liegee, so the temptation or craving to buy a B30 from FSH has disappeared. I'm also learning to appreciate my B35 again and love how it looks small because of it's structure and is not heavy because the leather is lightweight.


----------



## Joule

Over the past few months I've managed to donate 9 of my bags, so I've whittled my premier number down to 10: 7 Bottega Venetas and 3 Fendi baguettes. (I admit to being a loyalist.) I still have 4 or 5 Longchamp le Pliage totes and several Pacsafe bags in varying sizes for travel, but my top 10 are my core collection. I wonder how long it will stay like this?


----------



## lxrac

Joule said:


> Over the past few months I've managed to donate 9 of my bags, so I've whittled my premier number down to 10: 7 Bottega Venetas and 3 Fendi baguettes. (I admit to being a loyalist.) I still have 4 or 5 Longchamp le Pliage totes and several Pacsafe bags in varying sizes for travel, but my top 10 are my core collection. I wonder how long it will stay like this?



You guys are so good! I tried to decrease my collection. I couldn't go under 25 ugh. Ive thrown and gave some already.


----------



## diane278

I’m pretty sure my next step will be to remove all bags I’m not sure I want to keep and put them in another closet until I test life without them. It will remove any fear of making a mistake, as I’ll be able to readjust which ones I plan to keep as I move through my daily life.  If I can get things aligned with my _current_ lifestyle, I’ll feel I’ve succeeded.  Future needs will be addressed in the future.....although, since I’m staring down 70, I can only imagine my bag needs diminishing, rather than increasing.  I’d like to think I’ll get closer to the minimalist lifestyle I’ve toyed with for decades....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I’m pretty sure my next step will be to remove all bags I’m not sure I want to keep and put them in another closet until I test life without them. It will remove any fear of making a mistake, as I’ll be able to readjust which ones I plan to keep as I move through my daily life.  If I can get things aligned with my _current_ lifestyle, I’ll feel I’ve succeeded.  Future needs will be addressed in the future.....although, since I’m staring down 70, I can only imagine my bag needs diminishing, rather than increasing.  I’d like to think I’ll get closer to the minimalist lifestyle I’ve toyed with for decades....


I like that idea.  I have 20 bags and I love them all, but I don't carry them all???? I keep making a list to donate/sell or trade, but then I don't do anything.  I am going to follow your example and separate the ones I do not carry and see if I EVER go hunting for one of them.


----------



## southernbelle43

Update. It did not take me long at all (maybe 3 minutes) to put 7 bags in the uncertain spot. I did it without even a second thought. This tells me I CAN cull my collection.  We shall see if I reach for any of them over the next few months.  Thanks for a great idea Diane.  Not only are you an artist in staging your photos (and in decorating your house),  you are a creative solution artist for those of us on this bag journey.


----------



## missconvy

diane278 said:


> I’m pretty sure my next step will be to remove all bags I’m not sure I want to keep and put them in another closet until I test life without them. It will remove any fear of making a mistake, as I’ll be able to readjust which ones I plan to keep as I move through my daily life.  If I can get things aligned with my _current_ lifestyle, I’ll feel I’ve succeeded.  Future needs will be addressed in the future.....although, since I’m staring down 70, I can only imagine my bag needs diminishing, rather than increasing.  I’d like to think I’ll get closer to the minimalist lifestyle I’ve toyed with for decades....


I recently moved two bags that I wasn’t using from my bag shelf to a different spot in the closet to see if I would feel better without them. It’s so weird. Almost immediately I started appreciating the ones that didn’t move and I’ve switched my bag more often this week than I would have if I hadn’t done this. It’s so weird that giving myself less options gives me more peace.


----------



## klynneann

missconvy said:


> I recently moved two bags that I wasn’t using from my bag shelf to a different spot in the closet to see if I would feel better without them. It’s so weird. Almost immediately I started appreciating the ones that didn’t move and I’ve switched my bag more often this week than I would have if I hadn’t done this. It’s so weird that giving myself less options gives me more peace.


Part of Costco's philosophy works on this principle.  In that context, studies have shown that the more options you have, the more overwhelmed you are, and the more likely you are not to make any choice at all and instead just walk away.  That's one reason why they don't carry multiples of similar items (eg., all the different flavors of Cheerios).


----------



## diane278

Today I did an actual “pull” and there are now 15 bags in my closet. I’m trying not to even think about what’s been removed....I’m trying to think of those bags as gone. There’s no reason I can’t get by perfectly fine with the remaining bags and I should be able to further reduce what I have. I’m not making any choices based on color or style....just on what I love and use. I suspect the next pull will be more challenging......but perhaps it will get easier as I get used to doing this. If I do decide to bring a bag back, I’m going to try to put another one into my Closet for Departing Bags. I’m actually excited about this, but there’s still an element of “I may have gone over the edge and into the abyss....”


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Closet for Departing Bags.


LOL I actually have one of these but didn't realize it until now!  I put my outgoing stuff in one particular spot until it accumulates enough to batch into a consignment.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Today I did an actual “pull” and there are now 15 bags in my closet. I’m trying not to even think about what’s been removed....I’m trying to think of those bags as gone. There’s no reason I can’t get by perfectly fine with the remaining bags and I should be able to further reduce what I have. I’m not making any choices based on color or style....just on what I love and use. I suspect the next pull will be more challenging......but perhaps it will get easier as I get used to doing this. If I do decide to bring a bag back, I’m going to try to put another one into my Closet for Departing Bags. I’m actually excited about this, but there’s still an element of “I may have gone over the edge and into the abyss....”


Uh Oh, warning bell,  I am sitting here wondering what you pulled and if I want one of them .


----------



## diane278

They’re still on house arrest. Since I’m making this up as I go along, I have no idea when any of these might be ready for relocation.  I’m wondering if, or when,  I’ll relinquish feelings of ownership. But there is a sense of relief to have at least started the process without feeling any regret....at least yet.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Interesting thread.  I have been observing my usage patterns for a while now, and I find that I reach for the same few purses over and over, and am not rotating my bags enough.  It's almost as if I get comfortable with a bag and don't feel like switching up.  I also tend to wear my neutral colored bags often, and my brighter colored bags just seem to sit in their dust bags.

Given this pattern, an edited bag closet would suit me perfectly.  That said, I don't have a specific number in mind yet.  I think somewhere in the region of 10 bags would be ideal.  But it's not just about a specific number, but about also ensuring that I have the bags I need to suit my lifestyle, taking into consideration my personal preferences and usage patterns.


----------



## diane278

Last Tuesday, I did my first bag pull and reduced my bags down to 15.  So far, so good. At the very least, I now know that 15 bags will be adequate but I’m hoping to reduce that amount further. I know, without any doubt, that I can cover all my “needs” with fewer than 15 bags but I’m still not ready to let go of some simply because I really like the styles.  I’m ok with this being a somewhat fluid process. In a perfect world, I’d get to a functioning collection and maintain a one-in, one-out balance. 
I know....lofty expectations for a experiment that’s been in effect for only 5 days.....but a girl can dream!


----------



## diane278

Oops. I formatted this post incorrectly. Sorry.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> I also tend to wear my neutral colored bags often, and my brighter colored bags just seem to sit in their dust bags..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been in the same position.  Then I read something on the Bottega Veneta forum that started to change my thinking. A poster mentioned advice her SA had given her: “don’t buy bags in colors you wear, buy them in colors that compliment the colors of your clothing.” At the time, I was purchasing bags in various shades of blue, as I wore a lot of blue clothing.  But none of the bags were working for me color-wise.  I stopped trying to make blues work and started adding colors that weren’t colors of my clothing, but colors that complimented my clothing. I first added a Barolo (wine colored) bag and found that it worked perfectly with my blues. While I kept wearing my bright colored tunics and sweaters, I stopped buying any bright colored bags.
> 
> I think the change worked for me, in part, because I don’t wear black clothing (except for An occasional pair of black pants). I know....I’m a freak of nature to not own any black sweaters or shirts.
> 
> Now, I am moving quickly to black, off-white and reddish/maroon/wine colored bags. Those three neutrals work with my entire wardrobe.  Actually, black would work with everything, but I think that would be too limiting in my hot climate...and in my thinking right now.
> 
> Anybody else have a ‘color theory’ for an edited bag closet?  I’m always searching for more information to try....
Click to expand...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

diane278 said:


> Oops. I formatted this post incorrectly. Sorry.


It's interesting that you mention three neutral colors - off-white, black and maroon/wine bags - as going with your entire wardrobe.   I kind of came to a similar realization myself and almost added it to my earlier post in this thread.  Except that I have four colors that work instead of three - black, brown (tan), pale pink and beige.

With these colors, my edited bag closet would include four medium-sized handbags in each of these colors, two evening bags, one in black and one in beige, and one tote/larger bag --  seven bags.  However, I would like to give myself some wiggle room to add a few more colors like a medium-sized bag in wine/burgundy for instance, or maybe another evening bag, perhaps in a metallic shade.  That is why I don't want to pin myself down to a specific number.  Rather, I like the idea of a range - to me, it just feels like it's more flexible and fun, and fashion for me is about having a bit of fun.

I think the recommendation shared by the SA is on point.   I don't wear much black either - blue is more of my go-to color - but when I wear black I sometimes pair a black bag with the outfit.  It's about the overall look, and as long as there are textural differences that provide contrast and interest, I think the monochrome look as far as matching bags to clothing is concerned is easiest with black.  There are so many color variations within other shades like blue and brown that with those colors, it is easier to find a complementary color rather than trying to match the color of the outfit to the bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

bagnut1 said:


> LOL.  I made OG status this year so yes, WAY, WAY too late!
> 
> My true "gateway" designer bag was a 2006 Chloe Edith in the best red.  I LOVED that bag and sometimes sort of wish I still had it, but I probably wouldn't ever carry it and it was huge, so better that it's gone.  I have the memories.
> View attachment 4574748


Don't despair.  You will find not one, but a dozen MM's that you will love, lol.


----------



## elzi

I love this thread! I've been buying bags since 2011 but got obsessed with the idea of a curated collection around 2016. I'm down to 6 and somewhat at purse peace. These 6 are the ones I reach out for, fill a need and enjoy using. 
That doesn't mean that I won't buy another bag tho!


----------



## bagnut1

elzi said:


> I love this thread! I've been buying bags since 2011 but got obsessed with the idea of a curated collection around 2016. I'm down to 6 and somewhat at purse peace. These 6 are the ones I reach out for, fill a need and enjoy using.
> That doesn't mean that I won't buy another bag tho!


Lovely family you have there, and I love the idea of "purse peace" - hope to find it someday!!!!


----------



## indiaink

elzi said:


> I love this thread! I've been buying bags since 2011 but got obsessed with the idea of a curated collection around 2016. I'm down to 6 and somewhat at purse peace. These 6 are the ones I reach out for, fill a need and enjoy using.
> That doesn't mean that I won't buy another bag tho!


Such a nice unique collection! I’ve gone down the rabbit hole of multiples, and I’m trying awful hard to stop it.


----------



## diane278

This is a bottega veneta lido tote that was $18,000. two or three years ago. I was trying it on in the Carmel store and felt _bag envy _surging through my brain....


I’m so proud of myself because although it’s now half price on the Saks web site, it’s $3861. on Vestiaire and I DIDN’T buy it!  That’s about 80% off.  And not only did I NOT buy it, I don’t even feel an urge to do so.  I think I’ve entered the _enough _zone.
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...rre-tout-bottega-veneta-handbag-7844964.shtml


----------



## diane278

Well....I’m still in the reduction game but at a standstill.  I know that a new BV sale is on the horizon. I was told that many bags designed by the previous designer, TM, will be included.  I’ve yet to see the list. However, there’s not a single bag that I’m contemplating purchasing if it goes on sale.  
If I can withstand any “OMG, look what’s marked down!” items, I’ll consider that a step closer to success.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Well....I’m still in the reduction game but at a standstill.  I know that a new BV sale is on the horizon. I was told that many bags designed by the previous designer, TM, will be included.  I’ve yet to see the list. However, there’s not a single bag that I’m contemplating purchasing if it goes on sale.
> If I can withstand any “OMG, look what’s marked down!” items, I’ll consider that a step closer to success.


You need to kick me out of the club.  Massaccesi has a big sale going and I caved, plus he is already working on two bags for me.  Alas, I am weak.


----------



## symmetry

elzi said:


> I love this thread! I've been buying bags since 2011 but got obsessed with the idea of a curated collection around 2016. I'm down to 6 and somewhat at purse peace. These 6 are the ones I reach out for, fill a need and enjoy using.
> That doesn't mean that I won't buy another bag tho!



I actually did the curating in my pinterest board in deciding which ones to keep, so the result is something similar to this! I also keep a snapshot of all my current bags on my phone, so that whenever I feel a tug of desire when I pass by the shops, I take a look at the picture and can still say, "Ah yes, I am still good. So far."


----------



## symmetry

diane278 said:


> Well....I’m still in the reduction game but at a standstill.  I know that a new BV sale is on the horizon. I was told that many bags designed by the previous designer, TM, will be included.  I’ve yet to see the list. However, there’s not a single bag that I’m contemplating purchasing if it goes on sale.
> If I can withstand any “OMG, look what’s marked down!” items, I’ll consider that a step closer to success.



"BV Sale" is my kryptonite. Sigh.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> You need to kick me out of the club.  Massaccesi has a big sale going and I caved, plus he is already working on two bags for me.  Alas, I am weak.


You can run but you can’t hide! You’re not getting out of this process that easily!   You know how experts say that diets can’t be maintained indefinitely because they’re too rigid? Well, I think it’s the same with bag diets. Our collections can ebb & flow as our lives (and wardrobes) do.  @Rami00 got down to six bags and recently posted a couple of gorgeous new additions...ebb & flow.....from what I’ve read, she finds a way to remain under 10 bags.


----------



## diane278

symmetry said:


> I actually did the curating in my pinterest board in deciding which ones to keep, so the result is something similar to this! I also keep a snapshot of all my current bags on my phone, so that whenever I feel a tug of desire when I pass by the shops, I take a look at the picture and can still say, "Ah yes, I am still good. So far."


I’m going to copy this idea..... thanks!


----------



## elzi

symmetry said:


> I actually did the curating in my pinterest board in deciding which ones to keep, so the result is something similar to this! I also keep a snapshot of all my current bags on my phone, so that whenever I feel a tug of desire when I pass by the shops, I take a look at the picture and can still say, "Ah yes, I am still good. So far."



Yessss I do this too! Always make sure I have a photo of my bag collection on hand!


----------



## piperdog

There's a definite ebb and flow. 9 months ago I got my own HG bag and was content for about 6 months. Over the summer I went to Italy and succumbed to BV. That started off a new cycle of wanting more. So far I haven't bought, but holidays sales will be hard to resist.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> You can run but you can’t hide! You’re not getting out of this process that easily!   You know how experts say that diets can’t be maintained indefinitely because they’re too rigid? Well, I think it’s the same with bag diets. Our collections can ebb & flow as our lives (and wardrobes) do.  @Rami00 got down to six bags and recently posted a couple of gorgeous new additions...ebb & flow.....from what I’ve read, she finds a way to remain under 10 bags.


I cannot seem to get below 20 whatever I do!!  It is sort of like my weight. No matter what I eat or do not eat, my body has a weight that it wants and it is going to be that weight no matter what.in my own defense it has taken me the better part of two yers to figure out exactly the style of bag that I prefer.  I think I have settled on that and am trying to replace the ones that do not work with ones that really please me.  At least this is my excuse for now.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> I cannot seem to get below 20 whatever I do!!  It is sort of like my weight. No matter what I eat or do not eat, my body has a weight that it wants and it is going to be that weight no matter what.in my own defense it has taken me the better part of two yers to figure out exactly the style of bag that I prefer.  I think I have settled on that and am trying to replace the ones that do not work with ones that really please me.  At least this is my excuse for now.


Maybe 20 *is *your base......who knows what the future will bring?  23? 17?


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Maybe 20 *is *your base......who knows what the future will bring?  23? 17?


I refuse to go above 20 and that is that!


----------



## Gringach

I am at 12 including two contemporary bags, not counting my sport or beach bags..
Trying hard to downsize to 10 including those two.. Which means letting go the duplicates in my collection and not sure I can!
However, I love the idea of 10 bags only..


----------



## missconvy

I know, it’s tough. Duplicates gives me peace of mind that my precious bags won’t get damaged. 


Gringach said:


> I am at 12 including two contemporary bags, not counting my sport or beach bags..
> Trying hard to downsize to 10 including those two.. Which means letting go the duplicates in my collection and not sure I can!
> However, I love the idea of 10 bags only..


----------



## southernbelle43

What i wonder if why we care about actual numbers of bags at all.  Why does it bother me that I have 20 bags!  Guilt???


----------



## klynneann

southernbelle43 said:


> What i wonder if why we care about actual numbers of bags at all.  Why does it bother me that I have 20 bags!  Guilt???


This.  For me it's more about editing down to what one actually _uses_, however many that may be.  I did a small purge early last year and even so I currently have over 20 bags    But I keep track of their usage on the Stylebook app and right now I'm using pretty much all of them, even if it's just a few times a year.  Tastes and functionality definitely change - for example, I no longer find hobo bags functional for me (too hard to quickly find things) - and I know in the future the bags that are currently functional for me may no longer be so.  I do find it very useful to keep track of which bags I'm using because it has illuminated the fact that I really really prefer handheld with an optional shoulder strap over, say, a tote.  So while I do use the totes that I have, I don't really look at that style as something I want to purchase more of.  And I think that's another aspect to all of this - not just to pare down, but even just to stop where you are and recognize that you may already have a bag that fills the function of something you may be eyeing to purchase.  And it's hard to resist the new pretties that come out every season!


----------



## southernbelle43

klynneann said:


> This.  For me it's more about editing down to what one actually _uses_, however many that may be.  I did a small purge early last year and even so I currently have over 20 bags    But I keep track of their usage on the Stylebook app and right now I'm using pretty much all of them, even if it's just a few times a year.  Tastes and functionality definitely change - for example, I no longer find hobo bags functional for me (too hard to quickly find things) - and I know in the future the bags that are currently functional for me may no longer be so.  I do find it very useful to keep track of which bags I'm using because it has illuminated the fact that I really really prefer handheld with an optional shoulder strap over, say, a tote.  So while I do use the totes that I have, I don't really look at that style as something I want to purchase more of.  And I think that's another aspect to all of this - not just to pare down, but even just to stop where you are and recognize that you may already have a bag that fills the function of something you may be eyeing to purchase.  And it's hard to resist the new pretties that come out every season!


Well articulated.


----------



## klynneann

southernbelle43 said:


> Well articulated.


Thank you!


----------



## diane278

Right now, I’m feeling pretty comfortable with what’s on my shelves.....which happens to total 15.  In the past, I’ve often added and added, with little thought to my overall bag situation.  I think just paying attention to what I’m using and what I might think about adding will be a huge step in the right direction.  I also think I’m enjoying going through this process just as much as I’d probably enjoy having a “perfect for me” collection all sorted out.


----------



## Shelby33

Kylacove said:


> Does anyone on this forum decrease her number of bags by actally wearing some out? Even Hermes show wear and have to have spa treatment to refurbish.  It seems like we just get bored/tired of them and sell. Maybe we need an arbitrary set number just to keep our purse ADD under control but mine would have to be more than 10.


I've honestly never had one of mine wear out!


----------



## Shelby33

Here are the bags I have now


Of this group, I am gifting one of the red bags and have already gifted the other red. 


I didn't count but these are the bags that really work for me and I love each one. After years of trying a large variety of bags I've settled on these styles because they're functional, comfortable, and I love the leathers. And I love how they look. 
I have probably gifted/donated 30 or so bags because compared to these bags I just didn't enjoy them or they were inconvenient. One problem is I HATE having to take the bag off my shoulder to get to my stuff. I don't need to do that with any of these. Also they have all been out in the rain. I don't want to have to change my bag because it's raining. It bugs me. 
All of this editing (subtracting AND adding when I finally found what worked) took about a year and I'm happy with each bag.


----------



## diane278

Shelby33 said:


> Here are the bags I have now
> View attachment 4592564
> 
> Of this group, I am gifting one of the red bags and have already gifted the other red.
> View attachment 4592568
> 
> I didn't count but these are the bags that really work for me and I love each one. After years of trying a large variety of bags I've settled on these styles because they're functional, comfortable, and I love the leathers. And I love how they look.
> I have probably gifted/donated 30 or so bags because compared to these bags I just didn't enjoy them or they were inconvenient. One problem is I HATE having to take the bag off my shoulder to get to my stuff. I don't need to do that with any of these. Also they have all been out in the rain. I don't want to have to change my bag because it's raining. It bugs me.
> All of this editing (subtracting AND adding when I finally found what worked) took about a year and I'm happy with each bag.


How great it must feel to know you’re at that sweet spot!  Congratulations!


----------



## southernbelle43

Shelby33 said:


> I've honestly never had one of mine wear out!


Me either I am ashamed to say, lol


----------



## Shelby33

diane278 said:


> How great it must feel to know you’re at that sweet spot!  Congratulations!


Thanks! It's a relief really, now I can just enjoy what I have!


----------



## lightwave

southernbelle43 said:


> Me either I am ashamed to say, lol


Same here...none of mine wore out. Years ago though  I’d use the same bag exclusively until I got tired of it, then chose something else. So if anything wore out, it would have been back then. But nothing did.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Shelby33 said:


> Also they have all been out in the rain. I don't want to have to change my bag because it's raining. It bugs me.
> All of this editing (subtracting AND adding when I finally found what worked) took about a year and I'm happy with each bag.


One of the reasons I don't rotate my bags enough is because of the weather - I don't want to expose some of my bags to rain and deal with water spots, etc.  And we get quite a bit of rain here.  So often, I end up bypassing those bags, and only wearing the bags that can handle all the moisture, snow, rain etc.  

Congrats on finding purse peace!  It's nice to be in that place.


----------



## Shelby33

Purses & Perfumes said:


> One of the reasons I don't rotate my bags enough is because of the weather - I don't want to expose some of my bags to rain and deal with water spots, etc.  And we get quite a bit of rain here.  So often, I end up bypassing those bags, and only wearing the bags that can handle all the moisture, snow, rain etc.
> 
> Congrats on finding purse peace!  It's nice to be in that place.


I had two calfskin bags that I gave to my mom for this reason. She doesn't have a lot of bags (boots-now that's a different story!) and she loves them. On some bags I have used kiwi protect - all which helps, I have heard really good things about apple rain and stain guard too but never tried it myself.


----------



## jblended

diane278 said:


> I also think I’m enjoying going through this process just as much as I’d probably enjoy having a “perfect for me” collection all sorted out.



That's such a beautiful spot to be in. I'm truly thrilled for you. 
I'm trying to get back to this place, where the journey of editing brings with it mental clarity and a sense of contentment. It's a form of self-reflection and evaluation for me. I often get insights into my character as I'm editing, and rediscover the way I prefer to live (if that makes any sense ).


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Shelby33 said:


> I had two calfskin bags that I gave to my mom for this reason. She doesn't have a lot of bags (boots-now that's a different story!) and she loves them. On some bags I have used kiwi protect - all which helps, I have heard really good things about apple rain and stain guard too but never tried it myself.


I have heard good things about that Apple Garde product too, but have never tried it.  Maybe I will try it on one of my bags this winter and see how it works.


----------



## diane278

jblended said:


> That's such a beautiful spot to be in. I'm truly thrilled for you.
> I'm trying to get back to this place, where the journey of editing brings with it mental clarity and a sense of contentment. It's a form of self-reflection and evaluation for me. I often get insights into my character as I'm editing, and rediscover the way I prefer to live (if that makes any sense ).


It makes total sense!


----------



## Nibb

elzi said:


> Yessss I do this too! Always make sure I have a photo of my bag collection on hand!


Okay, my DH is sleeping in and I’m indulging in this my new favorite thread. I thought I was the only nerd to keep photos of bags, I keep them in my hidden photo album on iCloud. I keep them hidden so when I make total strangers look at pictures of my dogs they don’t think I’m some nut with bag fetish. I’m also tweaking the collection right now to more suit my current lifestyle. Here is the picture of my album. A few more than 10 but I’m still editing.


----------



## Porschenality

Interesting thread. I don’t know how your all doing it. I have well above the target and wouldn’t know how to separate myself from them. I do know of about 5 I could do away with but that’s out of an awfully high number of bags that I have. I’m going to keep an eye on this thread for inspiration. I’m not saying I won’t get more bags, I’m saying I need inspiration getting rid of some lol.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Okay, my DH is sleeping in and I’m indulging in this my new favorite thread. I thought I was the only nerd to keep photos of bags, I keep them in my hidden photo album on iCloud. I keep them hidden so when I make total strangers look at pictures of my dogs they don’t think I’m some nut with bag fetish. I’m also tweaking the collection right now to more suit my current lifestyle. Here is the picture of my album. A few more than 10 but I’m still editing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4593396




_"Making total strangers look at pictures of my dogs"_ 

"Wait, let me show you her puppy photo when she fell asleep in my lap, and look at this one, in the snow, the first weekend we had her!"

She just turned 7 years old Saturday. Photo attached. 

I have an Excel spreadsheet with photos of all bags and accessories on the first sheet, then a line item list of bags on the 2nd sheet, and accessories on the 3rd.  I have very few accessories, and just got my bags down to a total of 10 (including the one whose arrival I expect tomorrow), not including a couple of small crossbody bags for outdoor events and three small bags for more important dressier events, and then I have two totes for work.
I can tell you the secret of fine-tuning and editing and getting rid of excess:  Give the bags away either to your favorite charity or a friend and know that you've lost hundreds of dollars in the process.  I think I just cured my addiction yesterday with a painful donation to Goodwill. At this level, then I've become stupid, and I hate stupid. Ergo, purse addiction cured.


----------



## klynneann

Nibb said:


> Okay, my DH is sleeping in and I’m indulging in this my new favorite thread. I thought I was the only nerd to keep photos of bags, I keep them in my hidden photo album on iCloud. I keep them hidden so when I make total strangers look at pictures of my dogs they don’t think I’m some nut with bag fetish. I’m also tweaking the collection right now to more suit my current lifestyle. Here is the picture of my album. A few more than 10 but I’m still editing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4593396


I will happily look at pictures of anyone's dog, friend or stranger!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> _"Making total strangers look at pictures of my dogs"_
> 
> "Wait, let me show you her puppy photo when she fell asleep in my lap, and look at this one, in the snow, the first weekend we had her!"
> 
> She just turned 7 years old Saturday. Photo attached.
> 
> I have an Excel spreadsheet with photos of all bags and accessories on the first sheet, then a line item list of bags on the 2nd sheet, and accessories on the 3rd.  I have very few accessories, and just got my bags down to a total of 10 (including the one whose arrival I expect tomorrow), not including a couple of small crossbody bags for outdoor events and three small bags for more important dressier events, and then I have two totes for work.
> I can tell you the secret of fine-tuning and editing and getting rid of excess:  Give the bags away either to your favorite charity or a friend and know that you've lost hundreds of dollars in the process.  I think I just cured my addiction yesterday with a painful donation to Goodwill. At this level, then I've become stupid, and I hate stupid. Ergo, purse addiction cured.



Love the pup! She’s cute. Sorry about the donation but you released to a good cause and those bags are going to be loved, not stupid you had them and enjoyed them and now it’s release time. I’ve heard that admitting to the addiction is the first step.  
My DH and I are doing our version of Swedish Death Cleaning, the whole house is in the chopping block, fortunately it’s a small house. I love your excel inventory idea, you can see from my photo list I just don’t have that many bags, I got rid of a ton last year about this same time. I live pretty close to FP so most get traded in for credit. My friend who takes care of our dogs when we leave town is the other beneficiary of discarded bags. I think three or four more bags are going to be traded in. I would really like a medium Nero Cabat, Barolo Lauren, and possibly a small or medium convertible tote in saffron, I think I would be done at that point but only time will tell. Dog pictures to follow


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Love the pup! She’s cute. Sorry about the donation but you released to a good cause and those bags are going to be loved, not stupid you had them and enjoyed them and now it’s release time. I’ve heard that admitting to the addiction is the first step.
> My DH and I are doing our version of Swedish Death Cleaning, the whole house is in the chopping block, fortunately it’s a small house. I love your excel inventory idea, you can see from my photo list I just don’t have that many bags, I got rid of a ton last year about this same time. I live pretty close to FP so most get traded in for credit. My friend who takes care of our dogs when we leave town is the other beneficiary of discarded bags. I think three or four more bags are going to be traded in. I would really like a medium Nero Cabat, Barolo Lauren, and possibly a small or medium convertible tote in saffron, I think I would be done at that point but only time will tell. Dog pictures to follow


I _love_ Fashionphile. I would be toast if I lived as close as you do. You looked at two of 'my' bags the last visit - 

Thanks for the better idea of 'not stupid' - I don't feel like bashing my head into a brick wall now, as much. Yes, they will be loved by new people. I felt SO bad when the guy just flung the paper sacks of my stuff into the bins like they were nothing. Gah!!! DUDE, I wanted to say, WATCH IT! Precious stuff in those bags!  

Here is the snow puppy photo. It was a Christmas card for a few years.... This was such an accidental photo you have no idea...


----------



## diane278

Porschenality said:


> Interesting thread. I don’t know how your all doing it. I have well above the target and wouldn’t know how to separate myself from them. I do know of about 5 I could do away with but that’s out of an awfully high number of bags that I have. I’m going to keep an eye on this thread for inspiration. I’m not saying I won’t get more bags, I’m saying I need inspiration getting rid of some lol.


If I were in your position, I’d start with that 5 that you feel will be easy.  Take those out and let them go.  That’s five you will no longer have to deal with. It’s a start. I’m hitting lots of places where I get stuck for awhile.  But I just keep crawling along.  I think about a saying I once heard. How do you eat an elephant?......the answer: One bite at a time.

Personally, I think doing this exercise now could make it easier to let go of some bags.  There are people who will be doing their Christmas shopping at charity stores and I’d love it if one of them could get one of my designer bags for $1....or some other nominal amount.


----------



## diane278

Nibb said:


> Love the pup! She’s cute. Sorry about the donation but you released to a good cause and those bags are going to be loved, not stupid you had them and enjoyed them and now it’s release time. I’ve heard that admitting to the addiction is the first step.
> My DH and I are doing our version of Swedish Death Cleaning, the whole house is in the chopping block, fortunately it’s a small house. I love your excel inventory idea, you can see from my photo list I just don’t have that many bags, I got rid of a ton last year about this same time. I live pretty close to FP so most get traded in for credit. My friend who takes care of our dogs when we leave town is the other beneficiary of discarded bags. I think three or four more bags are going to be traded in. I would really like a medium Nero Cabat, Barolo Lauren, and possibly a small or medium convertible tote in saffron, I think I would be done at that point but only time will tell. Dog pictures to follow


I read about Swedish Death Cleaning about a year ago and think it’s a great idea. My house is also small, but it seems to hold more than I can imagine.


----------



## jblended

diane278 said:


> Personally, I think doing this exercise now could make it easier to let go of some bags.  There are people who will be doing their Christmas shopping at charity stores and I’d love it if one of them could get one of my designer bags for $1....or some other nominal amount.




I've just dropped 3 bags at a charity store for this very reason. Christmas can get so expensive for people and if someone in a tight financial situation can get a surprise treat at a great price, it makes all the difference.
Similarly, I've heard of a family living in my area where both parents have lost their jobs in the past month, so I'm going through my clothes today and pulling out anything NWT or close enough to gift them. Thinking I'll leave it as an anonymous care package at their door rather than risk embarrassing them by handing it over directly.
This is one of the easiest ways to let things go. We can make a big impact on others and it is so much more fulfilling than holding onto material objects.


----------



## diane278

jblended said:


> I've just dropped 3 bags at a charity store for this very reason. Christmas can get so expensive for people and if someone in a tight financial situation can get a surprise treat at a great price, it makes all the difference.
> Similarly, I've heard of a family living in my area where both parents have lost their jobs in the past month, so I'm going through my clothes today and pulling out anything NWT or close enough to gift them. Thinking I'll leave it as an anonymous care package at their door rather than risk embarrassing them by handing it over directly.
> This is one of the easiest ways to let things go. We can make a big impact on others and it is so much more fulfilling than holding onto material objects.



Great plan with the clothing!


----------



## GoStanford

Nibb said:


> My DH and I are doing our version of Swedish Death Cleaning, the whole house is in the chopping block, fortunately it’s a small house.


This is an excellent book.  I used to browse over lots of books on clutter, organization, etc. but I found that after reading Marie Kondo's books, everything else was the same old, same old.  However, the Swedish Death Cleaning book by Margareta Magnusson fit a different niche, I thought, and I've read it twice.

All of you doing the major cleanouts are giving me a lot of food for thought.  Sorry, I tried to edit this to delete the original smiley faces from the quote to save space, but something happened with the formatting.


----------



## Aerdem

jblended said:


> I've just dropped 3 bags at a charity store for this very reason. Christmas can get so expensive for people and if someone in a tight financial situation can get a surprise treat at a great price, it makes all the difference.
> Similarly, I've heard of a family living in my area where both parents have lost their jobs in the past month, so I'm going through my clothes today and pulling out anything NWT or close enough to gift them. Thinking I'll leave it as an anonymous care package at their door rather than risk embarrassing them by handing it over directly.
> This is one of the easiest ways to let things go. We can make a big impact on others and it is so much more fulfilling than holding onto material objects.


I am so with both of you on donating to charity shops. It’s a win-win-win. You simplify your surroundings, someone finds an absolute treasure, and the item gets a new life. It doesn’t get any better.


----------



## misstrine85

I love this thread. 

I have just edited my bags, and am down to a much smaller amount (will post pic and list later). 

I am very bad at impulsshopping bags secondhand when they are very cheap. Two of such purchases have been sitting in my closet only used 1 and 2 times. One of the bags (a Botkier)  were deeply admirered by one of my (now former) colleagues. She never spends a lot of money on herself and she has never had anything higher end than highstreet brands. So I texted her yesterday to see if she still likes the bag, and if so, that I’d love to give it to her. She was so happy ❤️

The other bag - a Rika Star Bag - I only wore once to a party. One of my friends told my boyfriend that she loved it, and he told me, thinking I would be happy to get the compliment. I just knew that I wanted to give her the bag right then. We are not very close (our boyfriends are friends), but now I have thought about it since june, and I finally asked her yesterday. She was also very happy. She also does not spend that much money on herself ❤️

And I am happy that two beautiful bags will come to homes wjere they will be used and loved ❤️


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> I _love_ Fashionphile. I would be toast if I lived as close as you do. You looked at two of 'my' bags the last visit -
> 
> Thanks for the better idea of 'not stupid' - I don't feel like bashing my head into a brick wall now, as much. Yes, they will be loved by new people. I felt SO bad when the guy just flung the paper sacks of my stuff into the bins like they were nothing. Gah!!! DUDE, I wanted to say, WATCH IT! Precious stuff in those bags!
> 
> Here is the snow puppy photo. It was a Christmas card for a few years.... This was such an accidental photo you have no idea...
> 
> View attachment 4593701


That pup in the snow! 

I’m sorry about the guy flinging your donations around, it’s pretty insensitive, but your stuff will be someone’s loved treasure. 
All the bags I looked at were in very good to excellent condition except for the large Nuvolato Veneta, the bag was clean no visible damage, but in my opinion it looked a bit dull and faded. I’m sure it could be revived. 
 Here’s two of my pack. The black pup is 17 years old. 
*

*


----------



## Nibb

GoStanford said:


> This is an excellent book.  I used to browse over lots of books on clutter, organization, etc. but I found that after reading Marie Kondo's books, everything else was the same old, same old.  However, the Swedish Death Cleaning book by Margareta Magnusson fit a different niche, I thought, and I've read it twice.
> 
> All of you doing the major cleanouts are giving me a lot of food for thought.  Sorry, I tried to edit this to delete the original smiley faces from the quote to save space, but something happened with the formatting.



I have not read the book, just did an internet search when I heard the term. Love the concept, plus I really don’t want my relatives going through my stuff, I would much rather do it myself. Trying to get my DH onboard has been a bit difficult, he likes to save things because we might need them someday, we have met in the middle on this.


----------



## southernbelle43

I like all of the above posts but in the interest of time will answer once.  First I would like to thank Diane for starting this thread.  Her  idea to physically remove the “suspect” ones to another place is so simple, but so effective.  I mentioned earlier that I went to my closet and with no hesitancy pulled out six bags.  I have not brought any of them back nor have I missed them.  I sold two a couple of weeks ago and am mailing two or three today to my nieces.  I sold another one  last night.  Two more are being  gifted to my daughter when she comes home for the holidays.  
The ones I have left make my heart sing.  Thank you Diane for helping me get going!


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> I like all of the above posts but in the interest of time will answer once.  First I would like to thank Diane for starting this thread.  Her  idea to physically remove the “suspect” ones to another place is so simple, but so effective.  I mentioned earlier that I went to my closet and with no hesitancy pulled out six bags.  I have not brought any of them back nor have I missed them.  I sold two a couple of weeks ago and am mailing two or three today to my nieces.  I sold another one  last night.  Two more are being  gifted to my daughter when she comes home for the holidays.
> The ones I have left make my heart sing.  Thank you Diane for helping me get going!



My pleasure! Having spent a number of years here, the tpf has provided me with tons of information and enabling of Olympic proportions...not to mention comrades in arms! Last night I tackled the section of my closet I use for bag storage. I made some progress but I know there’s going to be more eliminations coming.
 My closet is outfitted with a 20 year old California Closets system so there’s limited options when it comes to rearranging the sections.  (I put a glass framed watercolor in the closet and failed to consider the reflection of the lighting but am too lazy to take a new photo. I also left the dumping shelf on the bottom right so I wouldn’t cut off the shelf on the right.)


Here’s a closeup of the slide-on dividers I found on Amazon last week that really got me to my current finish line. Because I have mostly clutches, it’s a challenge to keep them upright, which is my preferred placement, especially with my limited shelf room. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



So....I’m currently at 15. I haven’t made a list, but my next step is to take photos of my bags to carry on my phone as a reminder that I have more than enough right now.
There’s always the possibility I’ll add something new, but if I do, I’ll remove something else....at least that’s my plan. Thanks @Rami00 for the  inspiration. And I love having this group to return to for support.  As a matter-of-fact, I think I’ll be removing one more in the very near future....I’m looking at you, small mist clutch. You deserve more love.


----------



## bagnut1

DH and I have been on the "fewer, better things" journey for a few years now.  (We have the better part perfected, fewer has been somewhat slower going )

We recently downsized houses and I have been successful at managing my closet space.  Ruthless clothes edit every spring/fall, and no more bags than will fit on the designated shelves.  I'm using @diane278 "closet for departing bags" to stage them for consignment (which seems to be successful because I have forgotten what's in there, LOL.)

But I'm still at over 20 right now which just seems like way too many (and I have only one slot left on those shelves).  I am plotting a "take everything out" afternoon after the holiday madness is over to stare down what else can go.  I would love to be able to get to 10 or fewer but that may not be possible.  I do realize that some styles that I have been a bit hoard-y about just don't get used because they don't really fit my lifestyle.  I may have to do a major purge.  (Also I have an experimental model coming in soon which might upend a lot of my current thinking.)

I wish I were one of those women who could rely on one or two bags every single day and be content.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> My pleasure! Having spent a number of years here, the tpf has provided me with tons of information and enabling of Olympic proportions...not to mention comrades in arms! Last night I tackled the section of my closet I use for bag storage. I made some progress but I know there’s going to be more eliminations coming.
> My closet is outfitted with a 20 year old California Closets system so there’s limited options when it comes to rearranging the sections.  (I put a glass framed watercolor in the closet and failed to consider the reflection of the lighting but am too lazy to take a new photo. I also left the dumping shelf on the bottom right so I wouldn’t cut off the shelf on the right.)
> View attachment 4594049
> 
> Here’s a closeup of the slide-on dividers I found on Amazon last week that really got me to my current finish line. Because I have mostly clutches, it’s a challenge to keep them upright, which is my preferred placement, especially with my limited shelf room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4594086
> 
> So....I’m currently at 15. I haven’t made a list, but my next step is to take photos of my bags to carry on my phone as a reminder that I have more than enough right now.
> There’s always the possibility I’ll add something new, but if I do, I’ll remove something else....at least that’s my plan. Thanks @Rami00 for the  inspiration. And I love having this group to return to for support.  As a matter-of-fact, I think I’ll be removing one more in the very near future....I’m looking at you, small mist clutch. You deserve more love.


That is a stellar closet, complete with fine art. You are amazing!!!


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> My pleasure! Having spent a number of years here, the tpf has provided me with tons of information and enabling of Olympic proportions...not to mention comrades in arms! Last night I tackled the section of my closet I use for bag storage. I made some progress but I know there’s going to be more eliminations coming.
> My closet is outfitted with a 20 year old California Closets system so there’s limited options when it comes to rearranging the sections.  (I put a glass framed watercolor in the closet and failed to consider the reflection of the lighting but am too lazy to take a new photo. I also left the dumping shelf on the bottom right so I wouldn’t cut off the shelf on the right.)
> View attachment 4594049
> 
> Here’s a closeup of the slide-on dividers I found on Amazon last week that really got me to my current finish line. Because I have mostly clutches, it’s a challenge to keep them upright, which is my preferred placement, especially with my limited shelf room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4594086
> 
> So....I’m currently at 15. I haven’t made a list, but my next step is to take photos of my bags to carry on my phone as a reminder that I have more than enough right now.
> There’s always the possibility I’ll add something new, but if I do, I’ll remove something else....at least that’s my plan. Thanks @Rami00 for the  inspiration. And I love having this group to return to for support.  As a matter-of-fact, I think I’ll be removing one more in the very near future....I’m looking at you, small mist clutch. You deserve more love.


Omg beautiful and inspiring!  And I love how you integrate art into every area of your home.


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> My pleasure! Having spent a number of years here, the tpf has provided me with tons of information and enabling of Olympic proportions...not to mention comrades in arms! Last night I tackled the section of my closet I use for bag storage. I made some progress but I know there’s going to be more eliminations coming.
> My closet is outfitted with a 20 year old California Closets system so there’s limited options when it comes to rearranging the sections.  (I put a glass framed watercolor in the closet and failed to consider the reflection of the lighting but am too lazy to take a new photo. I also left the dumping shelf on the bottom right so I wouldn’t cut off the shelf on the right.)
> View attachment 4594049
> 
> Here’s a closeup of the slide-on dividers I found on Amazon last week that really got me to my current finish line. Because I have mostly clutches, it’s a challenge to keep them upright, which is my preferred placement, especially with my limited shelf room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4594086
> 
> So....I’m currently at 15. I haven’t made a list, but my next step is to take photos of my bags to carry on my phone as a reminder that I have more than enough right now.
> There’s always the possibility I’ll add something new, but if I do, I’ll remove something else....at least that’s my plan. Thanks @Rami00 for the  inspiration. And I love having this group to return to for support.  As a matter-of-fact, I think I’ll be removing one more in the very near future....I’m looking at you, small mist clutch. You deserve more love.


Your closet is beautiful! I notice your beautiful bags are of a limited color pallet, an elegant pallet. I like it.


----------



## diane278

Nibb said:


> Your closet is beautiful! I notice your beautiful bags are of a limited color pallet, an elegant pallet. I like it.


Thank you.  I used to have a rainbow of bags. But, as I’ve narrowed down my clothing wardrobe, I’ve found myself narrowing my bag wardrobe as well.  I may have a surplus of black clutches but, currently, I’m using them all.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Omg beautiful and inspiring!  And I love how you integrate art into every area of your home.





southernbelle43 said:


> That is a stellar closet, complete with fine art. You are amazing!!!


If I had to chose between a painting and a bag, the painting would win, hands down.  The piece in the closet was previously leaning against a wall, as I had no space to hang it.  It looks much better in the closet!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Thank you.  I used to have a rainbow of bags. But, as I’ve narrowed down my clothing wardrobe, I’ve found myself narrowing my bag wardrobe as well.  I may have a surplus of black clutches but, currently, I’m using them all.


(In a very staid British accent ala Maggie Smith). My dear, one can never had too many black bags.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> (In a very staid British accent ala Maggie Smith). My dear, one can never had too many black bags.


Good! Then I’m safe for awhile!


----------



## poulinska

I am silently reading this post and am really impressed by your collections! Somehow I am coming from the other direction. I have only two bags (MCM Klara Hobo and LC Penelope, both blue - maybe this is a pattern?). I had two bags by abro I had to let go because I used them until they fell apart. I would love to build a collection but I have kind of a shopping anxiety, because I only want to decide on something I would really use. Everytime I have an impulse on buying a bag, I go home to sleep on it and the next day the impulse is gone...This year I haven't even used my fashion budget because I feel I can't really decide. So just from the sidelines: congrats on being able to buy bags and also letting go of them...


----------



## jblended

poulinska said:


> I am silently reading this post and am really impressed by your collections! Somehow I am coming from the other direction. I have only two bags (MCM Klara Hobo and LC Penelope, both blue - maybe this is a pattern?). I had two bags by abro I had to let go because I used them until they fell apart. I would love to build a collection but I have kind of a shopping anxiety, because I only want to decide on something I would really use. Everytime I have an impulse on buying a bag, I go home to sleep on it and the next day the impulse is gone...This year I haven't even used my fashion budget because I feel I can't really decide. So just from the sidelines: congrats on being able to buy bags and also letting go of them...



In my opinion, you're doing it right. Making careful, considered purchases means that you only let into your life what you truly love and can use. Your collection, be it a collection of 1 or 100, will always be perfect precisely because you are coming from this angle. If it takes one night to get over the impulse, then that bag was not right for you.

And you have seen the other end of the continuum early on in your bag adventures (Here I am, sitting with 30 bags and overwhelmed by the number) so you will not make the mistake of reaching a point where it is impractical or unmanageable. It's good to know early on that it can become unmanageable, so you are mindful and reach a number that is right for you.

I say all this with great respect and I hope it comes through. I am like you, in that I use my bags until they fall apart and I don't add anything unless I think about it a million times before buying.
I'm a nightmare for SA's because I look and try repeatedly, and compare with what I already have, I think of what something will match with and how I will use things; I never impulse shop. This is on all fronts, not just bags.
Our homes and our spaces should be carefully filled- they are not retail spaces to be filled to the brim. I see all these people on Youtube with ludicrous amounts of things that they never use (a bag collection of 400+ is the last one I saw). Why? Each bag getting used 1 day of the year? How does that make any sense?
I would much rather they left those things in the shops so they can be used by someone else. Instead they buy it all and just store it. They may as well have never been made because they are not serving their intended purpose.

Enjoy building your collection, take your time and have fun, but never lose that mindfulness which is what ensures that each piece you do let into your life will be treasured by you, and will be fully utilized as intended.


----------



## southernbelle43

poulinska said:


> I am silently reading this post and am really impressed by your collections! Somehow I am coming from the other direction. I have only two bags (MCM Klara Hobo and LC Penelope, both blue - maybe this is a pattern?). I had two bags by abro I had to let go because I used them until they fell apart. I would love to build a collection but I have kind of a shopping anxiety, because I only want to decide on something I would really use. Everytime I have an impulse on buying a bag, I go home to sleep on it and the next day the impulse is gone...This year I haven't even used my fashion budget because I feel I can't really decide. So just from the sidelines: congrats on being able to buy bags and also letting go of them...


You are very wise!


----------



## poulinska

Thank you for your kind words. Compared to lots of others I sometimes feel like, I don't treat myself enough but buying a bag I don't lik wouldn't be a treat also. 


jblended said:


> I'm a nightmare for SA's because I look and try repeatedly, and compare with what I already have, I think of what something will match with and how I will use things; I never impulse shop. This is on all fronts, not just bags.


That's the same for me! And I always feel like disappointing the SA's. But if I want it, I will come back. 
So now I return to silently reading because there is a lot to learn from you all!


----------



## jblended

poulinska said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Compared to lots of others I sometimes feel like,* I don't treat myself enough* but buying a bag I don't lik wouldn't be a treat also.
> 
> That's the same for me! And I always feel like disappointing the SA's. But if I want it, I will come back.
> *So now I return to silently reading because there is a lot to learn from you all!*



Those two little things that popped out at me:
1- A treat need not be a material thing. Just because others buy themselves things, doesn't mean you're depriving yourself by not following suit. _At least, I hope you're not depriving yourself because you are deserving of all things that bring you joy. _
A treat can be the fact that you're _respecting yourself _enough to only buy things you are certain of, or allowing yourself to browse without giving in to the pressure to buy.
A treat can also be allowing yourself to enjoy a quiet moment, a good book, the company of good friends. I don't think retail therapy is always a healthy treat (I used to indulge in it and wish I had better outlets for stress at that time).
There are many ways to treat yourself and I've learned that self-care extends beyond buying something nice. Of course, purchase what you enjoy- life is to be lived- but know that self-care comes in many forms and you shouldn't feel the need to do what others are doing.

2- I am not really on this journey at this time... as I mentioned in an earlier post I am unable to edit my closet presently because I don't want to hurt people's feelings (they gifted me the bags). However, I still contribute here when I feel I can add something useful (which I hope nobody objects to). There's no need to watch silently. Join in, chit chat, we all learn from each other no matter what stage we are at on this journey.

I have only been active on this forum for a short time but the community here is outstanding. I feel honoured to be a part of it, whether I'm just watching or actively contributing.


----------



## poulinska

jblended said:


> 1- A treat need not be a material thing. Just because others buy themselves things, doesn't mean you're depriving yourself by not following suit. _At least, I hope you're not depriving yourself because you are deserving of all things that bring you joy. _
> A treat can be the fact that you're _respecting yourself _enough to only buy things you are certain of, or allowing yourself to browse without giving in to the pressure to buy.
> A treat can also be allowing yourself to enjoy a quiet moment, a good book, the company of good friends. I don't think retail therapy is always a healthy treat (I used to indulge in it and wish I had better outlets for stress at that time).
> There are many ways to treat yourself and I've learned that self-care extends beyond buying something nice. Of course, purchase what you enjoy- life is to be lived- but know that self-care comes in many forms and you shouldn't feel the need to do what others are doing.
> 
> 2- I am not really on this journey at this time... as I mentioned in an earlier post I am unable to edit my closet presently because I don't want to hurt people's feelings (they gifted me the bags). However, I still contribute here when I feel I can add something useful (which I hope nobody objects to). There's no need to watch silently. Join in, chit chat, we all learn from each other no matter what stage we are at on this journey.
> 
> I have only been active on this forum for a short time but the community here is outstanding. I feel honoured to be a part of it, whether I'm just watching or actively contributing.



Thank you. I agree with everything you write. Whenever I try retail therapy it is because I didn't have time to go to the gym or to meditate - but I always end up with knowing that an hour of yoga is better for me. Most of the time (I would love to indulge in a great bag and when I find it, I will.)
But also: you are very mindful about your things so you are on a journey in my opinion. Thinking about what you have and why you keep it is a journey, I think? Also: yes the community is outstanding.


----------



## lxrac

diane278 said:


> Last Tuesday, I did my first bag pull and reduced my bags down to 15.  So far, so good. At the very least, I now know that 15 bags will be adequate but I’m hoping to reduce that amount further. I know, without any doubt, that I can cover all my “needs” with fewer than 15 bags but I’m still not ready to let go of some simply because I really like the styles.  I’m ok with this being a somewhat fluid process. In a perfect world, I’d get to a functioning collection and maintain a one-in, one-out balance.
> I know....lofty expectations for a experiment that’s been in effect for only 5 days.....but a girl can dream!



Girl I wish I was strong like you. I counted I have 27 bags! And I'm a guy! Most of them are hidden, dustbagged in my closet I only use a quarter of them currently, but my love is fleeting. One day I will be obsessed again to a bag that I haven't used in a year. That's the trend that I'm noticing about me.
It took me 8 years to accumulate


----------



## Nibb

poulinska said:


> I am silently reading this post and am really impressed by your collections! Somehow I am coming from the other direction. I have only two bags (MCM Klara Hobo and LC Penelope, both blue - maybe this is a pattern?). I had two bags by abro I had to let go because I used them until they fell apart. I would love to build a collection but I have kind of a shopping anxiety, because I only want to decide on something I would really use. Everytime I have an impulse on buying a bag, I go home to sleep on it and the next day the impulse is gone...This year I haven't even used my fashion budget because I feel I can't really decide. So just from the sidelines: congrats on being able to buy bags and also letting go of them...


It sounds like you live your life mindfully. If you don’t use your fashion budget this year it won’t matter, if you don’t treat yourself to a new bag that’s fine too, your treat is not having the stress of buying something you really don’t like. All I can say from my experience is most things I impulse buy are the things I regret buying, fortunately for me I seldom buy anything on impulse. Good luck with your quest.


----------



## Joule

poulinska said:


> I am silently reading this post and am really impressed by your collections! Somehow I am coming from the other direction. I have only two bags (MCM Klara Hobo and LC Penelope, both blue - maybe this is a pattern?). I had two bags by abro I had to let go because I used them until they fell apart. I would love to build a collection but I have kind of a shopping anxiety, because I only want to decide on something I would really use. Everytime I have an impulse on buying a bag, I go home to sleep on it and the next day the impulse is gone...This year I haven't even used my fashion budget because I feel I can't really decide. So just from the sidelines: congrats on being able to buy bags and also letting go of them...


I’d like to develop some of this “shopping anxiety” you’ve mentioned. Do you give lessons?


----------



## diane278

lxrac said:


> Girl I wish I was strong like you. I counted I have 27 bags! And I'm a guy! Most of them are hidden, dustbagged in my closet I only use a quarter of them currently, but my love is fleeting. One day I will be obsessed again to a bag that I haven't used in a year. That's the trend that I'm noticing about me.
> It took me 8 years to accumulate


It’s not that I’m strong....it’s more that have *many *years of experimenting under my belt.  I purchased my first designer bag at 24. (It was 1974 and the bag was a LV.....yup, I was a designer bag virgin.) I broke out into a sweat and felt faint.  I suspect my journey has probably been longer than most, if not all, the others posting here.  I know myself better now....and I’m easier on myself.  I know it’s inevitable that I’ll still make mistakes. But that’s ok with me.  I don’t see your ‘being a guy’ as an indication of how you should feel about bags.  I’m just at a point in life where I really enjoy the process of editing.  I find that I must have my bags in my sight line, or I don’t use them....even though I’ve read again and again that they should be kept in their dustbags.  (I have a tendency to disregard rules.) My bag journey will never be over....I’ll always be experimenting....and I hope I’ll always be eccentric.  I’m 69 and even if I end up in a seniors care facility some day, I plan to have more than one bag with me.  (I mean that.)


----------



## diane278

Joule said:


> I’d like to develop some of this “shopping anxiety” you’ve mentioned. Do you give lessons?


+1


----------



## diane278

poulinska said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Compared to lots of others I sometimes feel like, I don't treat myself enough but buying a bag I don't lik wouldn't be a treat also.
> 
> That's the same for me! And I always feel like disappointing the SA's. But if I want it, I will come back.
> So now I return to silently reading because there is a lot to learn from you all!


Well, some of us have things to learn from you too. I could use more in the way of  ‘delayed gratification’ skills.You seem to have that skill dialed in.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> It’s not that I’m strong....it’s more that have *many *years of experimenting under my belt.  I purchased my first designer bag at 24. (It was 1974 and the bag was a LV.....yup, I was a designer bag virgin.) I broke out into a sweat and felt faint.  I suspect my journey has probably been longer than most, if not all, the others posting here.  I know myself better now....and I’m easier on myself.  I know it’s inevitable that I’ll still make mistakes. But that’s ok with me.  I don’t see your ‘being a guy’ as an indication of how you should feel about bags.  I’m just at a point in life where I really enjoy the process of editing.  I find that I must have my bags in my sight line, or I don’t use them....even though I’ve read again and again that they should be kept in their dustbags.  (I have a tendency to disregard rules.) My bag journey will never be over....I’ll always be experimenting....and I hope I’ll always be eccentric.  I’m 69 and even if I end up in a seniors care facility some day, I plan to have more than one bag with me.  (I mean that.)


The original “bag lady.”


----------



## southernbelle43

Just saying.....


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Just saying.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595261


I find that hilarious! I’m thinking she’s tweaked her message a bit.   I suspect that it’s not the stuff she’s selling that’s sparking her joy but rather the money she’ll make by selling the stuff.


----------



## lxrac

a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do... to make money


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I find that hilarious! I’m thinking she’s tweaked her message a bit.   I suspect that it’s not the stuff she’s selling that’s sparking her joy but rather the money she’ll make by selling the stuff.


I laughed out loud.


----------



## southernbelle43

lxrac said:


> a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do... to make money


Guess she did not have enough from the book sales, etc.  Lol


----------



## diane278

lxrac said:


> a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do... to make money


Yup....de-cluttering is out.....Re-cluttering is in...... (I can’t stop laughing....)


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Yup....de-cluttering is out.....Re-cluttering is in...... (I can’t stop laughing....)


You would think that she would sell items that would help you organize your things after you decluttered...like little boxes to put your panties in after you get them folded like origami.  “Little smiling devil face emoji”


----------



## jblended

diane278 said:


> My bag journey will never be over....I’ll always be experimenting....and I hope I’ll always be eccentric.  I’m 69 and even if I end up in a seniors care facility some day, I plan to have more than one bag with me.  (I mean that.)



That quote could have been spoken verbatim by my mother! 
She is in her mid-70s and I think her bag collection is at about 16, but her shoe collection closer to 60, lol.  
Funnily enough, I see now that she is on a similar journey of her own. She is forever editing her belongings on-the-go, rather than making big purges once or twice in a year. She is forever looking over her closet, making sure she enjoys her pieces and using everything. She quickly pulls and donates anything that she feels isn't quite right for her (in terms of fit, style or changing taste). 
She's particularly enjoying the process of using her belongings all the time and not saving stuff for special occasions as she once did (although she still works and a lot of her high heels have to be saved for weekend wear).
And she has always said, if she ends up in a care home, she expects to take her bags, shoes and fine china with her.


----------



## poulinska

Joule said:


> I’d like to develop some of this “shopping anxiety” you’ve mentioned. Do you give lessons?


Maybe this would be a new job - so I could afford more bags?  
I guess it is kind of a FOMO. Whenever I try to buy a bag I think: oooh - this would be the last bag for a long time so it has to be perfect and what if an even nicer bag comes along?! What doesn't make it easier is that I bought a bag from a small shop at camden market (house of martin if anyone knows it). This bag was so perfect in size and everything that I am still searching for a similar option but dressier. This is my shopping anxiety


----------



## Diva_k3000

Aerdem said:


> I am forever editing my possessions, including (and especially) my bags. I tend to think of it as curating these special little artifacts. When I have “too many” nothing feels as worthy, so I prefer to narrow it down to the most beautiful/interesting/etc.
> 
> At this moment I have 18, which (for me) is less about the number, and more about the feeling I get. Do I feel each holds it’s special place and purpose? I do. It takes a lot for me to be interested in a new bag, and even more to decide to purchase. I always ask myself, “Would this piece add something absolutely incredible to my collection?” It needs to be extraordinary to elicit a “yes”.
> 
> Perhaps my collection does not fall under a “minimal”, but my natural process lends itself to being extremely particular about what is noteworthy enough to enter.



I’m at about 21, which feels like too many, but I feel like they all serve a purpose.  They’re all pretty unique.  I actually got every single one out last night to try to figure out what to sell.  To my surprise, my husband agreed with me that my collection seemed to have very little “redundancy” and he couldn’t think of anything super obvious to edit, either.

I recently started keeping track on a note on my phone how many times I use each bag.  It’s getting me to start using lesser used bags more often.


----------



## Aerdem

Diva_k3000 said:


> I’m at about 21, which feels like too many, but I feel like they all serve a purpose.  They’re all pretty unique.  I actually got every single one out last night to try to figure out what to sell.  To my surprise, my husband agreed with me that my collection seemed to have very little “redundancy” and he couldn’t think of anything super obvious to edit, either.
> 
> I recently started keeping track on a note on my phone how many times I use each bag.  It’s getting me to start using lesser used bags more often.


I think being mindful and deliberate is really the point- it sounds like you are taking charge in that respect. Like the title of this post, it’s the process of the “journey”. Not necessarily this perfect elusive destination point.


----------



## southernbelle43

jblended said:


> That quote could have been spoken verbatim by my mother!
> She is in her mid-70s and I think her bag collection is at about 16, but her shoe collection closer to 60, lol.
> Funnily enough, I see now that she is on a similar journey of her own. She is forever editing her belongings on-the-go, rather than making big purges once or twice in a year. She is forever looking over her closet, making sure she enjoys her pieces and using everything. She quickly pulls and donates anything that she feels isn't quite right for her (in terms of fit, style or changing taste).
> She's particularly enjoying the process of using her belongings all the time and not saving stuff for special occasions as she once did (although she still works and a lot of her high heels have to be saved for weekend wear).
> And she has always said, if she ends up in a care home, she expects to take her bags, shoes and fine china with her.


I like your mom, she has her head on straight.


----------



## jblended

southernbelle43 said:


> I like your mom, she has her head on straight.


Indeed she does! Thank you for that, I cannot tell you how much it means to me. 
About to turn 75 and living her best life- working full time, socializing, laughing at every opportunity. She flat out refuses to accept that there's an age limit to experiencing life. I'm very fortunate to have her as a role model (though I'm far from reaching her high standards, lol).


----------



## lxrac

diane278 said:


> It’s not that I’m strong....it’s more that have *many *years of experimenting under my belt.  I purchased my first designer bag at 24. (It was 1974 and the bag was a LV.....yup, I was a designer bag virgin.) I broke out into a sweat and felt faint.  I suspect my journey has probably been longer than most, if not all, the others posting here.  I know myself better now....and I’m easier on myself.  I know it’s inevitable that I’ll still make mistakes. But that’s ok with me.  I don’t see your ‘being a guy’ as an indication of how you should feel about bags.  I’m just at a point in life where I really enjoy the process of editing.  I find that I must have my bags in my sight line, or I don’t user them....even though I’ve read again and again that they should be kept in their dustbags.  (I have a tendency to disregard rules.) My bag journey will never be over....I’ll always be experimenting....and I hope I’ll always be eccentric.  I’m 69 and even if I end up in a seniors care facility some day, I plan to have more than one bag with me.  (I mean that.)



very well said! Editing is very common. On youtube some youtubers even do capsule wardrobe ideas. I love it. I read an article that people should edit their closets every 3 or 4 months.


----------



## diane278

I’m getting close to having my little grey Verrou clutch framed. I love it as a piece of sculpture much more than as a clutch.  I force myself to use it, although rarely, but it’s so small that even carrying a phone and a card case is a challenge.  It’s vintage and I had Leather Surgeons give it a spa treatment, as it had bad fading from sunlight.  I’m not even considering letting it go.  My framers are great and I think I can have it mounted into a shadow box without having it damaged.  Then I can hang it in my closet as art. I’m basically turning my already small closet into a bag repository. Maybe I just want to have it out of the “bag” category?


----------



## jblended

poulinska said:


> Maybe this would be a new job - so I could afford more bags?
> I guess it is kind of a FOMO. Whenever I try to buy a bag I think: oooh - this would be the last bag for a long time so it has to be perfect and what if an even nicer bag comes along?! What doesn't make it easier is that I bought a bag from a small shop at camden market (house of martin if anyone knows it). This bag was so perfect in size and everything that I am still searching for a similar option but dressier. This is my shopping anxiety



I must say that there is no such thing as the perfect bag. Holding off because the next one might be better will only prevent you from enjoying anything at all. I know if you're looking at high-end designers, the amount of money involved makes the decision harder (I don't own anything higher than the old Marc Jacobs bags, for this reason) and as a result it becomes difficult to commit. You can opt to go for great quality contemporary before committing to something steeper.

Here's the secret: the next one will always be better. The entire market is designed to make us constantly consume. There's more variety than ever before and companies roll out so many options each season that it becomes stifling.
You don't need to own the best one, or the perfect one, you just need to own the one that works for you at a price point that won't make you cringe.
Because your usage and needs will change in time, anyway. What you think is the perfectly functioning bag today may not be right at all next year. For instance, I used to adore clutches and hoped to own a BV clutch one day. Now I've had an accident that makes hand-carrying impossibly painful. If I had bought a BV clutch years ago, I would have enjoyed it while I could. By waiting, I've missed out entirely because that is no longer functional in my life.

With that in mind, grab the piece that you love in the moment. Use it to the fullest, enjoy it. Should another, better bag come along, know that you can admire it from afar and it's okay that you don't own it.
I have a feeling you won't be lusting after the next bag and the next, because once you commit to a purchase it will be the right one for you at that phase of life.

Tangentially, I'd like to link this thread here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/yippee-my-first-hermes-my-journey.981006/
I adore this approach. I believe this TPF member has only 1 H bag (this may have changed since). But the love, care and fun she has with it is, in my mind, the epitome of how one bag can be the perfect number, or the ultimate edited bag closet.


----------



## diane278

jblended said:


> That quote could have been spoken verbatim by my mother!
> She is in her mid-70s and I think her bag collection is at about 16, but her shoe collection closer to 60, lol.
> Funnily enough, I see now that she is on a similar journey of her own. She is forever editing her belongings on-the-go, rather than making big purges once or twice in a year. She is forever looking over her closet, making sure she enjoys her pieces and using everything. She quickly pulls and donates anything that she feels isn't quite right for her (in terms of fit, style or changing taste).
> She's particularly enjoying the process of using her belongings all the time and not saving stuff for special occasions as she once did (although she still works and a lot of her high heels have to be saved for weekend wear).
> And she has always said, if she ends up in a care home, she expects to take her bags, shoes and fine china with her.



By any chance, does she live in California? I really do want to know if I end up in a care home, that I’ll have like-minded people around me.  We’ll be a small stylish girl gang with great bags & accessories!  



Diva_k3000 said:


> I’m at about 21, which feels like too many, but I feel like they all serve a purpose.  They’re all pretty unique.  I actually got every single one out last night to try to figure out what to sell.  To my surprise, my husband agreed with me that my collection seemed to have very little “redundancy” and he couldn’t think of anything super obvious to edit, either. I recently started keeping track on a note on my phone how many times I use each bag.  It’s getting me to start using lesser used bags more often.



It sounds like you’ve already managed to have acquired the right bags for you.  If that’s the case, you are light years ahead of me!  I think those of you here, who are tracking usage, are onto a great editing idea.  I’ve never done it....maybe I’m afraid of what I’ll learn if I do?


----------



## jblended

diane278 said:


> By any chance, does she live in California? I really do want to know if I end up in a care home, that I’ll have like-minded people around me.  We’ll be a small stylish girl gang with great bags & accessories!



Unfortunately not- England! You're welcome to hop over to our side of the pond! We're very friendly. 
I get the impression the two of you together would paint the town red!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

jblended said:


> Indeed she does! Thank you for that, I cannot tell you how much it means to me.
> About to turn 75 and living her best life- working full time, socializing, laughing at every opportunity. She flat out refuses to accept that there's an age limit to experiencing life. I'm very fortunate to have her as a role model (though I'm far from reaching her high standards, lol).


I identify with this. I, too, am retired and older and think her philosophy will contribute to a long and happy life.


----------



## ElainePG

southernbelle43 said:


> Just saying.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595261



Thanks for this… it's hysterical!


----------



## ElainePG

Diva_k3000 said:


> I’m at about 21, which feels like too many, but I feel like they all serve a purpose.  They’re all pretty unique.  I actually got every single one out last night to try to figure out what to sell.  To my surprise, my husband agreed with me that my collection seemed to have very little “redundancy” and he couldn’t think of anything super obvious to edit, either.
> 
> I recently started keeping track on a note on my phone how many times I use each bag.  It’s getting me to start using lesser used bags more often.


It might well be that 21 is the correct number of bags for you! If there isn't any overlap in terms of size, color, style, and so on, and you're always able to reach for the right one at the right time, you're probably at just about the perfect number. 

Tracking is a good idea. I started doing it a couple of years ago, and re-homed several bags as a result.

Also, keep in mind that at some later time in your life, you might have a different "ideal number" of bags, or the style distribution may change. F'rinstance, I no longer attend many dressy events, so I only have a few clutch bags.


----------



## GoStanford

jblended said:


> That quote could have been spoken verbatim by my mother!
> ...She is forever looking over her closet, making sure she enjoys her pieces and using everything. She quickly pulls and donates anything that she feels isn't quite right for her (in terms of fit, style or changing taste).


She sounds wonderful!  I think her habit of doing the cleanup quickly and often is a really good one.  I would like to try that.  Maybe by keeping stuff and letting it settle in my closet, I've prolonged the indecision.

How nice that she uses and enjoys her lovely things.  Good role model!


----------



## southernbelle43

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for this… it's hysterical!


You are most welcome. It is my goal to find all of the humor in life.


----------



## jblended

GoStanford said:


> She sounds wonderful!  I think her habit of doing the cleanup quickly and often is a really good one.  I would like to try that.  Maybe by keeping stuff and letting it settle in my closet, I've prolonged the indecision.
> 
> How nice that she uses and enjoys her lovely things.  Good role model!


Thank you! 

It was a journey for her too. She used to save things (like certain shoes and jewelry) for certain occassions. 
Then, as the years passed, people started telling her she was too old, wearing heels wasn't appropriate, she might forget her diamond ring somewhere...
I was so offended for her (she dresses simply, conservative but chic, and has a memory sharper than mine so has never lost her jewelry), but she  took it in stride and reminded me- we are the authors of our lives and if others don't like it, they may read a different book.
Since that time, she has stopped waiting for the right occassion, saying everyday we are alive is itself the special occassion. If we like something, we should use it immediately. Why wait until we are too old to enjoy it and give people the chance to judge? 
People still comment at times, but she just smiles and keeps it moving.

Sorry for the random segue...it's somewhat related...or it was before i started rambling


----------



## diane278

I know clutches aren’t for everyone on a regular basis, and I also carry a bag I can sling over my shoulder when I feel the urge, but I wear my clutches very casually, too.  I decided to post a couple of old photos (most are from the BV forum ‘what are you carrying today?’) showing how casual I think clutches can be. Again, I know not everyone wants to carry something small that needs to be held, but I want to suggest that they aren’t always dressy.  I rarely dress up for anything.

 One of my mantras is “no ironing”.....


Come on.....gotta love a clutch worn with jeans & hiking boots, right? It was a rainy day....perfect for breaking in boots...


Thoroughly wrinkled linen. This is about as dressed up as I get in the summer: I added a pendant necklace...


----------



## diane278

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It was a journey for her too. She used to save things (like certain shoes and jewelry) for certain occassions.
> Then, as the years passed, people started telling her she was too old, wearing heels wasn't appropriate, she might forget her diamond ring somewhere...
> I was so offended for her (she dresses simply, conservative but chic, and has a memory sharper than mine so has never lost her jewelry), but she  took it in stride and reminded me- we are the authors of our lives and if others don't like it, they may read a different book.
> Since that time, she has stopped waiting for the right occassion, saying everyday we are alive is itself the special occassion. If we like something, we should use it immediately. Why wait until we are too old to enjoy it and give people the chance to judge?
> People still comment at times, but she just smiles and keeps it moving.
> 
> Sorry for the random segue...it's somewhat related...or it was before i started rambling


I appreciate any reminder I can get about ‘living in the moment’. Thanks!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I know clutches aren’t for everyone on a regular basis, and I also carry a bag I can sling over my shoulder when I feel the urge, but I wear my clutches very casually, too.  I decided to post a couple of old photos (most are from the BV forum ‘what are you carrying today?’) showing how casual I think clutches can be. Again, I know not everyone wants to carry something small that needs to be held, but I want to suggest that they aren’t always dressy.  I rarely dress up for anything.
> 
> One of my mantras is “no ironing”.....
> View attachment 4596583
> 
> Come on.....gotta love a clutch worn with jeans & hiking boots, right? It was a rainy day....perfect for breaking in boots...
> View attachment 4596584
> 
> Thoroughly wrinkled linen. This is about as dressed up as I get in the summer: I added a pendant necklace...
> View attachment 4596582


And you are one chic lady!


----------



## jblended

@diane278 I would never have thought a clutch could be dressed down this way, so thanks for the eye-opening perspective.
You have a natural sense of style, thus being able to take what is deemed formal and effortlessly making it something that fits in so well with casual clothing! Not many people could do that. Effortlessly stylish.


----------



## diane278

jblended said:


> @diane278 I would never have thought a clutch could be dressed down this way, so thanks for the eye-opening perspective.
> You have a natural sense of style, thus being able to take what is deemed formal and effortlessly making it something that fits in so well with casual clothing! Not many people could do that. Effortlessly stylish.


Thank you. I’m hoping to increase the membership of The Bag Closet Clutch Gang.


----------



## poulinska

jblended said:


> Here's the secret: the next one will always be better. The entire market is designed to make us constantly consume. There's more variety than ever before and companies roll out so many options each season that it becomes stifling.
> You don't need to own the best one, or the perfect one, you just need to own the one that works for you at a price point that won't make you cringe. [...]
> With that in mind, grab the piece that you love in the moment. Use it to the fullest, enjoy it. Should another, better bag come along, know that you can admire it from afar and it's okay that you don't own it.
> I have a feeling you won't be lusting after the next bag and the next, because once you commit to a purchase it will be the right one for you at that phase of life.
> 
> Tangentially, I'd like to link this thread here:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/yippee-my-first-hermes-my-journey.981006/
> I adore this approach. I believe this TPF member has only 1 H bag (this may have changed since). But the love, care and fun she has with it is, in my mind, the epitome of how one bag can be the perfect number, or the ultimate edited bag closet.


Thank you @jblended - you really nailed it. The Hermes-Thread is wonderful, it shows how the research can be fun. 
About the price point: After my LC and my MCM I thought these would be the most expensive bags I'd ever buy but this year I thought I needed something pricier. But you are right: it doesn't have to be the premium designer, especially if it doesn't fit my lifestyle. That said I've been looking at a LC quilted Amazone for about a year now. Maybe I should just go for it. So thank you again for encouraging me


----------



## Diva_k3000

diane278 said:


> I know clutches aren’t for everyone on a regular basis, and I also carry a bag I can sling over my shoulder when I feel the urge, but I wear my clutches very casually, too.  I decided to post a couple of old photos (most are from the BV forum ‘what are you carrying today?’) showing how casual I think clutches can be. Again, I know not everyone wants to carry something small that needs to be held, but I want to suggest that they aren’t always dressy.  I rarely dress up for anything.
> 
> One of my mantras is “no ironing”.....
> View attachment 4596583
> 
> Come on.....gotta love a clutch worn with jeans & hiking boots, right? It was a rainy day....perfect for breaking in boots...
> View attachment 4596584
> 
> Thoroughly wrinkled linen. This is about as dressed up as I get in the summer: I added a pendant necklace...
> View attachment 4596582





jblended said:


> @diane278 I would never have thought a clutch could be dressed down this way, so thanks for the eye-opening perspective.
> You have a natural sense of style, thus being able to take what is deemed formal and effortlessly making it something that fits in so well with casual clothing! Not many people could do that. Effortlessly stylish.



I love a casual day clutch!  I have a black Mansur Gavriel mini moon clutch and a Koch Leather clutch in brown.  I love that the MG can be dressed up or down. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## More bags

diane278 said:


> My pleasure! Having spent a number of years here, the tpf has provided me with tons of information and enabling of Olympic proportions...not to mention comrades in arms! Last night I tackled the section of my closet I use for bag storage. I made some progress but I know there’s going to be more eliminations coming.
> My closet is outfitted with a 20 year old California Closets system so there’s limited options when it comes to rearranging the sections.  (I put a glass framed watercolor in the closet and failed to consider the reflection of the lighting but am too lazy to take a new photo. I also left the dumping shelf on the bottom right so I wouldn’t cut off the shelf on the right.)
> View attachment 4594049
> 
> Here’s a closeup of the slide-on dividers I found on Amazon last week that really got me to my current finish line. Because I have mostly clutches, it’s a challenge to keep them upright, which is my preferred placement, especially with my limited shelf room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4594086
> 
> So....I’m currently at 15. I haven’t made a list, but my next step is to take photos of my bags to carry on my phone as a reminder that I have more than enough right now.
> There’s always the possibility I’ll add something new, but if I do, I’ll remove something else....at least that’s my plan. Thanks @Rami00 for the  inspiration. And I love having this group to return to for support.  As a matter-of-fact, I think I’ll be removing one more in the very near future....I’m looking at you, small mist clutch. You deserve more love.





diane278 said:


> I know clutches aren’t for everyone on a regular basis, and I also carry a bag I can sling over my shoulder when I feel the urge, but I wear my clutches very casually, too.  I decided to post a couple of old photos (most are from the BV forum ‘what are you carrying today?’) showing how casual I think clutches can be. Again, I know not everyone wants to carry something small that needs to be held, but I want to suggest that they aren’t always dressy.  I rarely dress up for anything.
> 
> One of my mantras is “no ironing”.....
> View attachment 4596583
> 
> Come on.....gotta love a clutch worn with jeans & hiking boots, right? It was a rainy day....perfect for breaking in boots...
> View attachment 4596584
> 
> Thoroughly wrinkled linen. This is about as dressed up as I get in the summer: I added a pendant necklace...
> View attachment 4596582


Diane, thanks for sharing the evolution of your closet, your pics take my breath away both from the curation process you’re undertaking and from the gorgeous, organized aesthetic - well done, great conversations. I admire how you make clutches work in your daily, casual wardrobe - great style, so inspiring!


----------



## diane278

If I couldn’t wear m


Diva_k3000 said:


> I love a casual day clutch!  I have a black Mansur Gavriel mini moon clutch and a Koch Leather clutch in brown.  I love that the MG can be dressed up or down. ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 4597737
> View attachment 4597738


If I couldn’t wear my clutches with my jeans, they’d never be worn at all! I love the way you wear yours.


----------



## diane278

More bags said:


> Diane, thanks for sharing the evolution of your closet, your pics take my breath away both from the curation process you’re undertaking and from the gorgeous, organized aesthetic - well done, great conversations. I admire how you make clutches work in your daily, casual wardrobe - great style, so inspiring!


Thank you!  I decided to put it all out here as a way to keep myself accountable.  I still have a lot of work to do. Just prior to signing onto this thread, I was cruising around online checking out new fall bags.


----------



## whateve

poulinska said:


> Maybe this would be a new job - so I could afford more bags?
> I guess it is kind of a FOMO. Whenever I try to buy a bag I think: oooh - this would be the last bag for a long time so it has to be perfect and what if an even nicer bag comes along?! What doesn't make it easier is that I bought a bag from a small shop at camden market (house of martin if anyone knows it). This bag was so perfect in size and everything that I am still searching for a similar option but dressier. This is my shopping anxiety


I have a similar shopping anxiety, especially when the bags are very expensive. The problem is that I've started to treat bags that are relatively cheap as no big deal. A few months ago I bought a bag for almost $400 without much thinking about it; I just handed over my credit card. Most of my bags were bought second hand so none were extremely expensive. That's why I have a relatively large collection. When something is a bargain, I don't give it much thought. If I were to buy something very expensive, I would feel too much obligation to get my money's worth out of it. It might become a chore to carry it. I would also worry too much about damaging it.

When I look for something specific while shopping and I finally find it, it is hard to stop looking. Like now, I'm looking for a bright pink bag. If I find one that is perfect, what if right after I buy it, I find one that is even more perfect?


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> My pleasure! Having spent a number of years here, the tpf has provided me with tons of information and enabling of Olympic proportions...not to mention comrades in arms! Last night I tackled the section of my closet I use for bag storage. I made some progress but I know there’s going to be more eliminations coming.
> My closet is outfitted with a 20 year old California Closets system so there’s limited options when it comes to rearranging the sections.  (I put a glass framed watercolor in the closet and failed to consider the reflection of the lighting but am too lazy to take a new photo. I also left the dumping shelf on the bottom right so I wouldn’t cut off the shelf on the right.)
> View attachment 4594049
> 
> Here’s a closeup of the slide-on dividers I found on Amazon last week that really got me to my current finish line. Because I have mostly clutches, it’s a challenge to keep them upright, which is my preferred placement, especially with my limited shelf room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4594086
> 
> So....I’m currently at 15. I haven’t made a list, but my next step is to take photos of my bags to carry on my phone as a reminder that I have more than enough right now.
> There’s always the possibility I’ll add something new, but if I do, I’ll remove something else....at least that’s my plan. Thanks @Rami00 for the  inspiration. And I love having this group to return to for support.  As a matter-of-fact, I think I’ll be removing one more in the very near future....I’m looking at you, small mist clutch. You deserve more love.


Do you have a link for these dividers? They look like they might be helpful on my purse shelves.


----------



## diane278

These are the ones I bought.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BK3KQ3X?aaxitk=meoZQLxdt1V-JQaLvNiszA&pd_rd_i=B07BK3KQ3X&pf_rd_p=44fc3e0f-4b9e-4ed8-b33b-363a7257163d&hsa_cr_id=5202434060501&sb-ci-n=asinImage&sb-ci-v=https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/61nWijAfUrL.jpg&sb-ci-a=B07BK3KQ3X
I bought two of the largest sets (8 in each set) but they sell smaller sets, too.  They’ve been a game changer for me. Before, my bags were falling over and the shelves looked messy. Now I can pull them in and out without messing up the other bags on the shelf....


----------



## CoastalCouture

This thread is inspirational.  I recently did a pretty thorough trimming of my collection. Now I feel ready to let go of a few more.

Diane, I love your closet photo. Uncluttered and clean. My closet is less so.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> These are the ones I bought.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BK3KQ3X?aaxitk=meoZQLxdt1V-JQaLvNiszA&pd_rd_i=B07BK3KQ3X&pf_rd_p=44fc3e0f-4b9e-4ed8-b33b-363a7257163d&hsa_cr_id=5202434060501&sb-ci-n=asinImage&sb-ci-v=https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/61nWijAfUrL.jpg&sb-ci-a=B07BK3KQ3X
> I bought two of the largest sets (8 in each set) but they sell smaller sets, too.  They’ve been a game changer for me. Before, my bags were falling over and the shelves looked messy. Now I can pull them in and out without messing up the other bags on the shelf....


Thank you!


----------



## pursegirl3

Reading this thread has inspired me to take the plunge . I sent 3 Bottega Venetas I never used along with a Black petite Epi  Noe that I realize I am not a Drawstring girl which is why I rarely used it out to Ann's . I consigned a Dooney and Bourke locally again just sat on shelf. 5 bags in 24 hrs. Want to be going into 2020 with more what I love and less I never use . Feel lighter all ready !!


----------



## V0N1B2

jblended said:


> I must say that there is no such thing as the perfect bag. Holding off because the next one might be better will only prevent you from enjoying anything at all.


*YES!*


> Here's the secret: the next one will always be better. The entire market is designed to make us constantly consume. There's more variety than ever before and companies roll out so many options each season that it becomes stifling.


*YES!*


> You don't need to own the best one, or the perfect one, you just need to own the one that works for you at a price point that won't make you cringe.


*YES!*


> Should another, better bag come along, *know that you can admire it from afar and it's okay that you don't own it.*


*Yes!*
Sweet Baby Jesus carrying a fringe bag at Coachella!


----------



## jblended

V0N1B2 said:


> *YES!*
> 
> *YES!*
> 
> *YES!*
> 
> *Yes!*
> Sweet Baby Jesus carrying a fringe bag at Coachella!


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> *YES! YES! YES!
> Yes!*
> Sweet Baby Jesus carrying a fringe bag at Coachella!



Well, you jarred my memory.  It turns out that I have 16 bags.  I’d forgotten about this messenger bag.  It’s been stashed away. The buckle has a photo of me and my horse. Judging by my very flat chest, my hairstyle, and the horse, I must have been about 13 when the photo was taken (1963). The bag was made later. It’s seen a few rock concerts... 
But more importantly.....This means that something else leaves the closet.  I have no regrets......about then or releasing another bag into the universe.  The journey continues...


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Well, you jarred my memory.  It turns out that I have 16 bags.  I’d forgotten about this messenger bag.  It’s been stashed away. The buckle has a photo of me and my horse. Judging by my very flat chest, my hairstyle, and the horse, I must have been about 13 when the photo was taken (1963). The bag was made later. It’s seen a few rock concerts...
> But more importantly.....This means that something else leaves the closet.  I have no regrets......about then or releasing another bag into the universe.  The journey continues...
> View attachment 4597923


Omg that is amazing!
Perhaps it needs a frame?


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Omg that is amazing!
> Perhaps it needs a frame?


That may eventually happen. It’s a heavy bag (for me) but I’m thinking I might be able to carry it in rainy weather when I’m in jeans (as always) and hiking boots....a throwback to my hippie days. It’s a sturdy leather that will never die. If that doesn’t work, a shadow box might be next.  I have a younger friend with a daughter, a recent college grad who rides, who hinted that she would “love to have a bag like that”.   So, it would end up having another life, which makes me VERY happy....and gives me another option should I decide to let go of it.  Of course, she’s young and may not want it when the time comes....


----------



## festus

Hi Diane, so glad you started this thread!  I've been off TPF for several months and am delighted to see this thread!
As for culling my bags, I find it much easier to let go of clothes than I do bags...


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Well, you jarred my memory.  It turns out that I have 16 bags.  I’d forgotten about this messenger bag.  It’s been stashed away. The buckle has a photo of me and my horse. Judging by my very flat chest, my hairstyle, and the horse, I must have been about 13 when the photo was taken (1963). The bag was made later. It’s seen a few rock concerts...
> But more importantly.....This means that something else leaves the closet.  I have no regrets......about then or releasing another bag into the universe.  The journey continues...
> View attachment 4597923


I love it! You have the same hairstyle now, don't you?

I've been inspired by this thread. I just pulled out 3 bags to sell.


----------



## JenJBS

As of January 1st, 2020 I'll be implementing a 1in-1out rule for my bags, and clothes. If I don't like a new bag, or clothing item, more than a current one then I should just keep using the current one instead of buying a new one since I like it better. Plus, knowing it means I will be able to buy something new will help motivate me to let go of an old item for sentimental reasons (or laziness) when it's time, rather than holding on to it once it gets too worn.


----------



## diane278

When I think back to the first time I saw a BV (in a movie) and I thought about the possibility of owning that bag, I remember wondering if it would ever come to be.  It took years before it was made available again (the Lauren clutch) and I do now have one. But in between seeing it for the first time and then owning it, I went on a lengthy journey that included many other BV bags. *But some of those bags owned me more than I owned them.  *I was worried that they wouldn’t stay pristine....that perhaps they’d get dirty or damaged.  I’m over that now and see bags as something to be used and enjoyed....
I saw this today and am thinking it might be something to keep in mind. Because, while I’m totally content with my bag collection right now, I want to do what I can to ensure I remain content as time goes on.....


----------



## GoStanford

diane278 said:


> I saw this today and am thinking it might be something  Because, while I’m totally content with my bag collection right now, I want to do what I can to ensure I remain content as time goes on.....


You make a very good point about contentment.  Somewhat related: earlier today I read an article by Tiffany Shlain, another SF Bay Area resident and the author of 24/6, about unplugging one day a week, also known as a Tech Shabbat.  I am toying with trying this out.  Although my tech time can be a lot of fun for me, it's also the source of a lot of unnecessary shopping and wasted time.  And it feeds the lack of contentment with what I have, when I definitely have more than enough beautiful things for a lifetime.


----------



## diane278

festus said:


> Hi Diane, so glad you started this thread!  I've been off TPF for several months and am delighted to see this thread!
> As for culling my bags, I find it much easier to let go of clothes than I do bags...


I’ve organized my closets since I was in high school....so I guess this thread was inevitable. At first, I thought there wouldn’t be much interest, but then I read the @Rami00 article on ten bags or less, and realized that she had already started the ball rolling.....  (I find letting go of clothing easier, too.)




whateve said:


> I love it! I've been inspired by this thread. I just pulled out 3 bags to sell.


Isn’t it sort of exciting to wonder where we’ll all end up, once we get our collections all dialed in? I know I want a smaller collection, but I don’t know how much smaller I want it to be......


----------



## misstrine85

I also have much easier to let to of clothes and shoes. I find bags and jewellery to be much much harder.


----------



## jblended

I wonder...is it because we expect our clothes to wear out, so it's easy to let them go? Whereas with bags and jewelry, we anticipate using them for long periods of time, so it goes against our instincts to release them?
On second thought, it may just be the cost of bags and jewelry is often higher, so that makes us hesitate.

Personally, I don't struggle with any of those things. I have even let go of jewelry that was custom-made because I felt it suited my friend better,as well as letting go of bags, shoes and clothing. It's just about timing for me. I have to be done with it or have outgrown it (in terms of taste) to let go, but when that time comes it is easy.

I struggle to let go of books most of all, because I worry I'll be giving them to people who don't love to read and may just toss them out. I've yet to find a local charity that accepts books, so I give to friends (and I take really good care of my books so they're in great condition when I re-home them), but I also know that not many of my friends care for books as I do.


----------



## diane278

jblended said:


> I struggle to let go of books most of all, because I worry I'll be giving them to people who don't love to read and may just toss them out. I've yet to find a local charity that accepts books, so I give to friends (and I take really good care of my books so they're in great condition when I re-home them), but I also know that not many of my friends care for books as I do.


Books used to be a huge struggle for me too. I moved from a larger house with a library, to this smaller house and simply couldn’t fit all the books into this place.  For several years, I kept many of them boxed up. Finally, I started letting them go. Once I managed to do that, I knew anything was possible....not easy, but possible.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I wonder...is it because we expect our clothes to wear out, so it's easy to let them go? Whereas with bags and jewelry, we anticipate using them for long periods of time, so it goes against our instincts to release them?
> On second thought, it may just be the cost of bags and jewelry is often higher, so that makes us hesitate.
> 
> Personally, I don't struggle with any of those things. I have even let go of jewelry that was custom-made because I felt it suited my friend better,as well as letting go of bags, shoes and clothing. It's just about timing for me. I have to be done with it or have outgrown it (in terms of taste) to let go, but when that time comes it is easy.
> 
> I struggle to let go of books most of all, because I worry I'll be giving them to people who don't love to read and may just toss them out. I've yet to find a local charity that accepts books, so I give to friends (and I take really good care of my books so they're in great condition when I re-home them), but I also know that not many of my friends care for books as I do.


My local charities all accept books. There is one thrift store that sells some, and puts others outside in a bin for free. My library also takes book donations. I don't think they put them on the shelves. I think they sell them. 

I struggle with letting go of bags more because they cost more, but also because I have kept track of the cost. I know exactly how much I'd be losing if I sold them or gave them away. I'm most comfortable with bags I got for a bargain, knowing I'm getting my money's worth even if I don't use them much, and that I'll recoup my money when I sell.

Clothes are easier to part with because usually it is because they are stained, don't fit anymore, or don't look good on me. I wouldn't have problems letting go of a bag, even an expensive one, if it was damaged and it wasn't worth it to repair.


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> You make a very good point about contentment.  Somewhat related: earlier today I read an article by Tiffany Shlain, another SF Bay Area resident and the author of 24/6, about unplugging one day a week, also known as a Tech Shabbat.  I am toying with trying this out.  Although my tech time can be a lot of fun for me, it's also the source of a lot of unnecessary shopping and wasted time.  And it feeds the lack of contentment with what I have, when I definitely have more than enough beautiful things for a lifetime.


It’s not the same, but I’m taking a break from Amazon. I doubt that requires any explanation.  It isn’t easy!


----------



## Rami00

diane278 said:


> It’s not the same, but I’m taking a break from Amazon. I doubt that requires any explanation.  It isn’t easy!


OMG please save me from prime, HELP.


----------



## ElainePG

diane278 said:


> It’s not the same, but I’m taking a break from Amazon. I doubt that requires any explanation.  It isn’t easy!


Impressive! Not sure if I could manage that.
I'm taking a break from Sephora. One step at a time!


----------



## bagnut1

That experimental bag has been a smashing success.  I am now coming to face hard reality:
1) I have too many bags.
2) I have too many black bags.
3) I have too many little bags that I think I use on weekends but I don't.  Because my bag organizers won't fit and it's a total hassle to change everything out.  So they all just sit.
4) I get frustrated carrying a bag unless it has a handle AND a strap.  I need the flexibility.
5) I am sentimentally attached to a couple of bags that really, really don't get enough love.  I need to let them go.
6) I should never, ever again buy a bag in a fabulous color that nevertheless requires me to rethink my entire wardrobe or buy a single new scarf (I have too many of those too but they take up almost no space, LOL).

(The experimental bag violates none of these.)

Purge is coming soon!  I have mentally listed 7 for rehoming.  (Plus the ones that are already residing in the Closet for Outgoing Bags.)  

Fingers crossed.  Perhaps 2020 will bring Bag Nirvana.


----------



## diane278

Rami00 said:


> OMG please save me from prime, HELP.


Even when I log out, it still says: ship to this zip code _ _ _ _ _.  And the zip code listed is mine. 
THERE IS NO ESCAPE.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

bagnut1 said:


> I get frustrated carrying a bag unless it has a handle AND a strap.  I need the flexibility.


Agree!  I love to grab a bag by the handles so a top handle is a must for me (in addition to the longer strap).  And while I do have bags that don't sit upright, I am finding that I prefer a bag that sits on its own and does not slump down or have to be rested against something else to stay upright.

I have to admit that I have been browsing several great sales going on.  Trying to be good though.  I did give away two bags so that's a step in the right direction.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Perhaps 2020 will bring Bag Nirvana.



I WANT Bag Nirvana!


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> I WANT Bag Nirvana!


Does bag Nirvana exist?


----------



## diane278

Nibb said:


> Does bag Nirvana exist?


I think it does. I think it’s when one reaches contentment....having just enough but not too many....and not wanting more.
And then there’s Bag Gluttony where I’ve spent too much time.  Too many bags.  (Dante’s Inferno’s 3rd Circle of Hell.)


----------



## melvel

I desperately, desperately need to edit my bag closet.  I have waay too much.  My problem is I live in a country where the resale market is small to non-existent so I'm not really encouraged to start selling the bags I no longer use.

Just as an example, these are the black bags that I have:

Chanel 227 Reissue (distressed calf)
Chanel Jumbo Classic (caviar)
Chanel WOC (caviar)
Bottega Veneta hobo
Celine Mini Luggage (smooth)
Celine Edge (pebbled)
Celine Trio (large)
Gucci Soho Disco 
Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis (Empreinte Noir)
Tod's D-Bag (medium)
Prada BR4253 nylon tessutto tote

Those are just my black bags.  Eeeeep.  From that list the Celine Edge is the only one I'm convinced I need to sell, and possibly the LV Pochette Metis (as I have the same bag in monogram).  Otherwise, I can't bring myself to sell the others as I use them all regularly.


----------



## diane278

melvel said:


> I desperately, desperately need to edit my bag closet.  I have waay too much.  My problem is I live in a country where the resale market is small to non-existent so I'm not really encouraged to start selling the bags I no longer use.
> 
> Just as an example, these are the black bags that I have:
> 
> Chanel 227 Reissue (distressed calf)
> Chanel Jumbo Classic (caviar)
> Chanel WOC (caviar)
> Bottega Veneta hobo
> Celine Mini Luggage (smooth)
> Celine Edge (pebbled)
> Celine Trio (large)
> Gucci Soho Disco
> Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis (Empreinte Noir)
> Tod's D-Bag (medium)
> Prada BR4253 nylon tessutto tote
> 
> Those are just my black bags.  Eeeeep.  From that list the Celine Edge is the only one I'm convinced I need to sell, and possibly the LV Pochette Metis (as I have the same bag in monogram).  Otherwise, I can't bring myself to sell the others as I use them all regularly.


In the past decade, I’ve purchased primarily Bottega Veneta bags. The resale on that brand is not good, although I don’t know why.  Although I haven’t used them, I do know people who have sent their bags to fashionphile or yoogi’s closet and let them sell the bags. I don’t know how much of the sale the companies take for commission.  I was going to sell some that way but a friend sold some of mine for me....and I gave a couple to a charity auction and a couple to a friends daughter.
I know how overwhelming it can feel in the beginning, but if you find a way to let go of two bags, that’s a first step....and two you no longer have to deal with.  (A lot of members have posted much more insightful posts here than this one.)  For me, it’s a lot easier to know what I need to do than to actually do it....but people here have helped me take action, and my collection is shrinking.
I compare it to the saying: “How do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time.”


----------



## whateve

melvel said:


> I desperately, desperately need to edit my bag closet.  I have waay too much.  My problem is I live in a country where the resale market is small to non-existent so I'm not really encouraged to start selling the bags I no longer use.
> 
> Just as an example, these are the black bags that I have:
> 
> Chanel 227 Reissue (distressed calf)
> Chanel Jumbo Classic (caviar)
> Chanel WOC (caviar)
> Bottega Veneta hobo
> Celine Mini Luggage (smooth)
> Celine Edge (pebbled)
> Celine Trio (large)
> Gucci Soho Disco
> Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis (Empreinte Noir)
> Tod's D-Bag (medium)
> Prada BR4253 nylon tessutto tote
> 
> Those are just my black bags.  Eeeeep.  From that list the Celine Edge is the only one I'm convinced I need to sell, and possibly the LV Pochette Metis (as I have the same bag in monogram).  Otherwise, I can't bring myself to sell the others as I use them all regularly.


If you're using all of them regularly, that is a good thing. It's only the bags that aren't getting carried that need to leave. If I can't sell mine and recoup some of what I paid, I figure I might as well keep them as long as I'm using them occasionally.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

melvel said:


> I desperately, desperately need to edit my bag closet.  I have waay too much.  My problem is I live in a country where the resale market is small to non-existent so I'm not really encouraged to start selling the bags I no longer use.
> Otherwise, I can't bring myself to sell the others as I use them all regularly.


Even though the resale market here is pretty good, I don't enjoy the process of selling, so that means I have to be really thoughtful about purchases because they will be with me for a while.   And as long as all my things are getting used, I am fine with having them in my wardrobe.  It's the ones that are sitting untouched for weeks and months that start to cause disquiet - makes me feel like they need to be re-homed soon.


----------



## poulinska

jblended said:


> Tangentially, I'd like to link this thread here:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/yippee-my-first-hermes-my-journey.981006/
> I adore this approach. I believe this TPF member has only 1 H bag (this may have changed since). But the love, care and fun she has with it is, in my mind, the epitome of how one bag can be the perfect number, or the ultimate edited bag closet.


Thank you @jblended for mentioning this thread. I read it. And today I went to a Hermes store on an impulse and looked at a bolide. I'm a little ashamed, but I had tears in my eyes. This was the perfect bag - I felt like I could leave the store with it and immediately use it. The only problem was the price tag ... there is some thinking to do.


----------



## jblended

poulinska said:


> Thank you @jblended for mentioning this thread. I read it. And today I went to a Hermes store on an impulse and looked at a bolide. I'm a little ashamed, but I had tears in my eyes. This was the perfect bag - I felt like I could leave the store with it and immediately use it. The only problem was the price tag ... there is some thinking to do.



Wow! That's so exciting! 
I had originally shared the thread as a way to show that one bag can be more than enough to bring us plenty of joy (given that many of us hesitate when we're editing).

I'm so glad you've found what seems like the ultimate bag for you. Truly, an Hermes bag will last you a lifetime so long as you care for it properly. This more than offsets the price, given you can get decades of use out of it.

Your initial plan of the LC Amazone is also great, if you decide to go that route. I only have one Longchamps (mademoiselle crossbody) but it is wonderful buttery leather, and it is holding up extremely well with near-daily use.

Two entirely different options you have before you, but both will serve you well. I am sure you will be pleased no matter which one you pick. Please post a reveal once you've decided.


----------



## bagnut1

poulinska said:


> Thank you @jblended for mentioning this thread. I read it. And today I went to a Hermes store on an impulse and looked at a bolide. I'm a little ashamed, but I had tears in my eyes. This was the perfect bag - I felt like I could leave the store with it and immediately use it. The only problem was the price tag ... there is some thinking to do.


You might also give the resale market a look.  My own experience with resale H is limited, but generally positive.  (One bag kept and ultimately reconsigned because it was too small, one returned because it had 3rd-party repairs that would make it rejected for H spa service, and a third - a recent Bolide 35 that I am in total love with!)

The price differential for the Bolide at resale also a good justification for giving that route a try if you are unsure.  I have a 1923 30 purchased at the boutique which I love, but wasn't sure if the larger size would work long-term.  Buying a consigned Bolide in great condition at a good price seems not that difficult at the moment.  

As a bonus, my closet (and wallet) will make room for it via the exit of several smaller bags which will also leave some empty space to contemplate.  All good.  The purge will continue......


----------



## diane278

I’m still on my amazon detox. So far, so good. It helps that I was gone several days for thanksgiving.  It’s been a week. I’ll take my success wherever I can find it!  Maybe I should take a six month road trip.....


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> I’m still on my amazon detox. So far, so good. It helps that I was gone several days for thanksgiving.  It’s been a week. I’ll take my success wherever I can find it!  Maybe I should take a six month road trip.....


I need to do that! I thought of something I needed today, looked on Amazon and realized it was Cyber Monday. Then I had to look at the deals and think of what else I could possibly need. I placed 3 orders for multiple items in about an hour. At least I'm justifying having prime.


----------



## Joule

I fell off the wagon and bought my HG (small BV Olimpia in Nero). Not even a little bit sorry.


----------



## whateve

Joule said:


> I fell off the wagon and bought my HG (small BV Olimpia in Nero). Not even a little bit sorry.


How exciting!


----------



## JenJBS

Joule said:


> I fell off the wagon and bought my HG (small BV Olimpia in Nero). Not even a little bit sorry.



There's an exception to every rule - and a HG bag is definitely an exception. Congratulations on getting your HG bag!  Pics? Please....


----------



## southernbelle43

HG’s do not count, neither do teeny  SLG’s


----------



## Joule

JenJBS said:


> There's an exception to every rule - and a HG bag is definitely an exception. Congratulations on getting your HG bag!  Pics? Please....


Thank you! I’ll post pics when it arrives. Just ordered it and absurdly happy about it.


----------



## Nibb

Joule said:


> I fell off the wagon and bought my HG (small BV Olimpia in Nero). Not even a little bit sorry.


Omg! I’m so happy for you. Please post photos. I put a Cabat and a convertible tote on reserve durning the holiday sales and I’m not a bit sorry either. Thank you for sharing, I’m going back to my Swedish Death Cleaning now. Nope not sorry


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> HG’s do not count, neither do teeny  SLG’s


Great! I may have bought a few teeny tiny SLGs!


----------



## indiaink

I didn't think this was a place you could fall off the wagon, but merely share your journey as you edit your Bag Closet? Editing, to me, means getting it right, to a place you are happy, whether that's less or more, although - 'minimalism' does mean less... LOL


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> HG’s do not count, neither do teeny  SLG’s


@southernbelle43, I’d like to request that any bags gifted to us be free from accountability....just in case anyone here wants to give me one. Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> @southernbelle43, I’d like to request that bags gifted to us be free from accountability....just in case anyone here wants to give me one. Anyone? Anyone?


Stellar idea lady!  I second that vote.  The list grows.


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> I didn't think this was a place you could fall off the wagon, but merely share your journey as you edit your Bag Closet? Editing, to me, means getting it right, to a place you are happy, whether that's less or more, although - 'minimalism' does mean less... LOL


I like your thinking and I totally agree. As I posted previously, it has taken me several  years to determine my style, my colors, etc. So buying, selling and trading is what it is all about.  However, India, do I detect that you have your eyes on some bags and are trying to clear the way for guilt free purchases?


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> I didn't think this was a place you could fall off the wagon, but merely share your journey as you edit your Bag Closet? Editing, to me, means getting it right, to a place you are happy, whether that's less or more, although - 'minimalism' does mean less... LOL


IDK. I’ve been on this path before and made changes a number of times...both in what I’ve let go of and in what I’ve added, but it’s all part of my journey in finding my balance.  I still hope, and plan, to achieve a balance that’s right for me.  I may not get there in a straight line....but I won’t give up. I’ve made a lot of changes in my bag collection over the years...  If it were easy for me, I’d already be there....but I’m not...


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> IDK. I’ve been on this path before and made changes a number of times...both in what I’ve let go of and in what I’ve added, but it’s all part of my journey in finding my balance.  I still hope, and plan, to achieve a balance that’s right for me.  I may not get there in a straight line....but I won’t give up. I’ve made a lot of changes in my bag collection over the years...  If it were easy for me, I’d already be there....but I’m not...


Who really wants to "get there."


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Who really wants to "get there."


After 10 years of my personal bag mania, I do want to ‘get there’.  I’m closer than I’ve ever been before.  Yes...I do enjoy the journey.  But, at the same time, I would like to lessen my load and, somehow, figure out exactly what will work for me, and then sit back and just use those bags without thinking about adding or removing any.  I may not achieve that, but it’s my goal.  As I’ve gotten closer, it’s gotten both easier and harder to let go of bags. On one hand, letting go of bags that I no longer use is fairly easy, partly because doing so feels like a step forward.  But letting go of some that are, in effect, duplicates of a theme, are more difficult to release, simply because I’m emotionally attached to those design styles,  even though I have multiples.  They’ve become pieces of art to me.  I’m also fearful that I’ll let go of too many and then turn around and buy more.  When I read the article by @Rami00, I was really motivated to begin this, but I seriously underestimated how difficult it would get through to the finish line.


----------



## Etriers

elzi said:


> I love this thread! I've been buying bags since 2011 but got obsessed with the idea of a curated collection around 2016. I'm down to 6 and somewhat at purse peace. These 6 are the ones I reach out for, fill a need and enjoy using.
> That doesn't mean that I won't buy another bag tho!



Just read the whole thread.  So inspiring.  Love your “purse peace.”  



symmetry said:


> I actually did the curating in my pinterest board in deciding which ones to keep, so the result is something similar to this! I also keep a snapshot of all my current bags on my phone, so that whenever I feel a tug of desire when I pass by the shops, I take a look at the picture and can still say, "Ah yes, I am still good. So far."



Great idea!



Purses & Perfumes said:


> One of the reasons I don't rotate my bags enough is because of the weather - I don't want to expose some of my bags to rain and deal with water spots, etc.  And we get quite a bit of rain here.  So often, I end up bypassing those bags, and only wearing the bags that can handle all the moisture, snow, rain etc.
> 
> Congrats on finding purse peace!  It's nice to be in that place.



Years ago I bought a clear rubber Furla Candy satchel and never used it.  I just recently found it again and while my style has evolved, I have been having so much fun carrying it in the rain.  I almost sold it but am glad now that I didn’t.



jblended said:


> That's such a beautiful spot to be in. I'm truly thrilled for you.
> I'm trying to get back to this place, where the journey of editing brings with it mental clarity and a sense of contentment. It's a form of self-reflection and evaluation for me. I often get insights into my character as I'm editing, and rediscover the way I prefer to live (if that makes any sense ).



Well said.



indiaink said:


> I _love_ Fashionphile. I would be toast if I lived as close as you do. You looked at two of 'my' bags the last visit -
> 
> Thanks for the better idea of 'not stupid' - I don't feel like bashing my head into a brick wall now, as much. Yes, they will be loved by new people. I felt SO bad when the guy just flung the paper sacks of my stuff into the bins like they were nothing. Gah!!! DUDE, I wanted to say, WATCH IT! Precious stuff in those bags!
> 
> Here is the snow puppy photo. It was a Christmas card for a few years.... This was such an accidental photo you have no idea...
> 
> View attachment 4593701



Awwww....puppy.....so sweet!



diane278 said:


> I read about Swedish Death Cleaning about a year ago and think it’s a great idea. My house is also small, but it seems to hold more than I can imagine.



I don’t know why but it makes me nervous having full closets.  I don’t want to get rid of things just to get rid of things, but I get a lot of pleasure from seeing an empty shelf or drawer.  I guess because it says there is room for possibility and adventure. 



jblended said:


> I've just dropped 3 bags at a charity store for this very reason. Christmas can get so expensive for people and if someone in a tight financial situation can get a surprise treat at a great price, it makes all the difference.
> Similarly, I've heard of a family living in my area where both parents have lost their jobs in the past month, so I'm going through my clothes today and pulling out anything NWT or close enough to gift them. Thinking I'll leave it as an anonymous care package at their door rather than risk embarrassing them by handing it over directly.
> This is one of the easiest ways to let things go. We can make a big impact on others and it is so much more fulfilling than holding onto material objects.



Love this! 



Nibb said:


> I have not read the book, just did an internet search when I heard the term. Love the concept, plus I really don’t want my relatives going through my stuff, I would much rather do it myself. Trying to get my DH onboard has been a bit difficult, he likes to save things because we might need them someday, we have met in the middle on this.



I think about this from time to time.   If anything should happen to me, I’d really like for whomever comes to clear out my house to feel it was a pleasure, not a gross chore.



diane278 said:


> My pleasure! Having spent a number of years here, the tpf has provided me with tons of information and enabling of Olympic proportions...not to mention comrades in arms! Last night I tackled the section of my closet I use for bag storage. I made some progress but I know there’s going to be more eliminations coming.
> My closet is outfitted with a 20 year old California Closets system so there’s limited options when it comes to rearranging the sections.  (I put a glass framed watercolor in the closet and failed to consider the reflection of the lighting but am too lazy to take a new photo. I also left the dumping shelf on the bottom right so I wouldn’t cut off the shelf on the right.)
> View attachment 4594049
> 
> Here’s a closeup of the slide-on dividers I found on Amazon last week that really got me to my current finish line. Because I have mostly clutches, it’s a challenge to keep them upright, which is my preferred placement, especially with my limited shelf room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4594086
> 
> So....I’m currently at 15. I haven’t made a list, but my next step is to take photos of my bags to carry on my phone as a reminder that I have more than enough right now.
> There’s always the possibility I’ll add something new, but if I do, I’ll remove something else....at least that’s my plan. Thanks @Rami00 for the  inspiration. And I love having this group to return to for support.  As a matter-of-fact, I think I’ll be removing one more in the very near future....I’m looking at you, small mist clutch. You deserve more love.



Great organization.  Just ordered some shelf dividers!  



poulinska said:


> I am silently reading this post and am really impressed by your collections! Somehow I am coming from the other direction. I have only two bags (MCM Klara Hobo and LC Penelope, both blue - maybe this is a pattern?). I had two bags by abro I had to let go because I used them until they fell apart. I would love to build a collection but I have kind of a shopping anxiety, because I only want to decide on something I would really use. Everytime I have an impulse on buying a bag, I go home to sleep on it and the next day the impulse is gone...This year I haven't even used my fashion budget because I feel I can't really decide. So just from the sidelines: congrats on being able to buy bags and also letting go of them...



My family has always teased me about how “picky” I am and how long it takes me to make a decision about a purchase, but I realize now this is a virtue.  There is no hurry, and it is a lot easier to buy things than to get rid of them.



diane278 said:


> I find that hilarious! I’m thinking she’s tweaked her message a bit.   I suspect that it’s not the stuff she’s selling that’s sparking her joy but rather the money she’ll make by selling the stuff.



To be fair, she has never been a proponent of getting rid of things.  She specifically says in her book that she went through that phase and it doesn’t work or bring peace.  She said what she discovered is that the point is for each person to live mindfully with only the things that bring them joy.  If that is a few things or many things matters less than that each object feels joyful and uplifting.


----------



## indiaink

southernbelle43 said:


> I like your thinking and I totally agree. As I posted previously, it has taken me several  years to determine my style, my colors, etc. So buying, selling and trading is what it is all about.  However, India, do I detect that you have your eyes on some bags and are trying to clear the way for guilt free purchases?


Nope. I have purchased my last bag.   Seriously. My coworkers don't believe me, and my DH certainly doesn't, but I have. One of my coworkers (the problem with having things delivered to my office) is very concerned about what will happen to my bags upon the event of my demise (she insists she is not a pessimist) - what will my poor DH do?  Sigh. Anyway. I'm done. I have the perfectly edited, for me, OMG Closet. Last bag purchase 11/12, and that's it, for accessories as well. How many bags and things do I have?

Three Cervo hobos
Two Cervo medium  hobos
Four medium Venetas
One KARA Tie Crossbody
Three mini Venetas
Two Work-type totes (Portland Leather, Falor)
Two Wallets (One BV, one KARA)
Two Miscellaneous event/outing bags (Ganson, Longchamp)
One China Red Dog key/purse charm (BV, of course)

I'm considering letting go a bag or two, still, but for now I'm sitting back and enjoying the tidiness and open space in the OMG Closet.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

diane278 said:


> After 10 years of my personal bag mania, I do want to ‘get there’.  I’m closer than I’ve ever been before.  Yes...I do enjoy the journey.  But, at the same time, I would like to lessen my load and, somehow, figure out exactly what will work for me, and then sit back and just use those bags without thinking about adding or removing any.  I may not achieve that, but it’s my goal.  As I’ve gotten closer, it’s gotten both easier and harder to let go of bags. On one hand, letting go of bags that I no longer use is fairly easy, partly because doing so feels like a step forward.  But letting go of some that are, in effect, duplicates of a theme, are more difficult to release, simply because I’m emotionally attached to those design styles,  even though I have multiples.  They’ve become pieces of art to me.  I’m also fearful that I’ll let go of too many and then turn around and buy more.  When I read the article by @Rami00, I was really motivated to begin this, but I seriously underestimated how difficult it would get through to the finish line.


I think purse peace is a nice place to reach.   But I am not there yet.  I have the framework in my head -- an approximate idea of the number of bags I need, the style and size of the bags, the colors that work - -and reading and participating in this thread has helped me refine and clarify that framework in my mind.  My problem is that this mental picture or framework that I have of my ideal collection does not align with the reality of what my handbag collection is today.  And so there is work involved!  Some bags have to be re-homed.  Some bags -- maybe two or three that will round off my collection -- will have to be purchased. 

I have yet to clearly define and pinpoint the bags I need that will round off my collection.  I have a vague mental picture and will have to continue to refine and clarify this picture in my mind.  In the meantime, it's easy to get side-tracked by holiday shopping excitement and all the pretty things out there.  I have been very tempted to buy a specific bag this week.  I think it will fill a hole in my closet, but I am not absolutely sure about that yet.      

And in the process of letting go of bags, I think it's okay to keep some duplicates that you love if you are using them.  After all, they are already in your closet.  It also helps to make this a gradual process, while still keeping the ultimate goal or preferred outcome in mind.   I think you may already be doing this, but selecting a capsule collection of a few pieces to use each  season while the duplicates are in storage, might be helpful in figuring out what you are prepared to let go of, and what needs to be retained in your closet.


----------



## Joule

diane278 said:


> IDK. I’ve been on this path before and made changes a number of times...both in what I’ve let go of and in what I’ve added, but it’s all part of my journey in finding my balance.  I still hope, and plan, to achieve a balance that’s right for me.  I may not get there in a straight line....but I won’t give up. I’ve made a lot of changes in my bag collection over the years...  If it were easy for me, I’d already be there....but I’m not...


I only use that phrase because I’ve been on a “let’s give things away” streak lately. It’s felt good to pare down the collection, but adding this bag felt pretty fantastic, too.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Nope. I have purchased my last bag.   Seriously. My coworkers don't believe me, and my DH certainly doesn't, but I have. One of my coworkers (the problem with having things delivered to my office) is very concerned about what will happen to my bags upon the event of my demise (she insists she is not a pessimist) - what will my poor DH do?  Sigh. Anyway. I'm done. I have the perfectly edited, for me, OMG Closet. Last bag purchase 11/12, and that's it, for accessories as well. How many bags and things do I have?
> 
> Three Cervo hobos
> Two Cervo medium  hobos
> Four medium Venetas
> One KARA Tie Crossbody
> Three mini Venetas
> Two Work-type totes (Portland Leather, Falor)
> Two Wallets (One BV, one KARA)
> Two Miscellaneous event/outing bags (Ganson, Longchamp)
> One China Red Dog key/purse charm (BV, of course)
> 
> I'm considering letting go a bag or two, still, but for now I'm sitting back and enjoying the tidiness and open space in the OMG Closet.


Impressive! Sounds like you have space and a beautiful curated collection


----------



## diane278

The Closet for Departing Bags, which previously housed 5 bags, is currently empty.


----------



## GoStanford

diane278 said:


> The Closet for Departing Bags, which previously housed 5 bags, is currently empty.


Oh wow.  That sounds like a good story in the making.  How did you move so many bags along at the same time?


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> Oh wow.  That sounds like a good story in the making.  How did you move so many bags along at the same time?


I sent 4 out to Adoption Land....One I plan to offer to my faux granddaughter when I see her.  She appreciates the BV’s I’ve given her even though she has no interest in “designer bags”.  To her, they’re just nice bags, and I love that about her.


----------



## GoStanford

diane278 said:


> I sent 4 out to Adoption Land....One I plan to offer to my faux granddaughter when I see her.  She appreciates the BV’s I’ve given her even though she has no interest in “designer bags”.  To her, they’re just nice bags, and I love that about her.


Enjoy the space and the calming feeling of having sent those bags into their next phase.  That seems like a great way to kick off the holiday season and trimming the extra items, though I can't say I have the fortitude to do the same.  We are trying at home, though.  I have a bag for Goodwill and a bag for consignment going at all times, and I periodically fill them up.  I looked around at the dining room today and realized there is a lot of dishware I don't use, so that may have to be next.  I am also reaching the point where our everyday china is getting too heavy for comfortable use, and I am thinking of retiring it, but I think I am the only one who feels that way.


----------



## bagnut1

GoStanford said:


> Enjoy the space and the calming feeling of having sent those bags into their next phase.  That seems like a great way to kick off the holiday season and trimming the extra items, though I can't say I have the fortitude to do the same.  We are trying at home, though.  I have a bag for Goodwill and a bag for consignment going at all times, and I periodically fill them up.  I looked around at the dining room today and realized there is a lot of dishware I don't use, so that may have to be next.  I am also reaching the point where our everyday china is getting too heavy for comfortable use, and I am thinking of retiring it, but I think I am the only one who feels that way.


One of the best household decisions I made in the last few years is keeping just one set of china/flatware. It’s very nice and goes in the dishwasher (which has one of those trays for utensils that keeps them from getting banged up.) I believe we should treat ourselves at least as well as we treat guests!

And as of today my own Closet For Departing Bags is down three. Yay!


----------



## poulinska

I promised a reveal. After looking at hermes and everything else, I ran into a private sale at coccinelle today and fell in love.
The wallet was too nice to stay in the store.


----------



## southernbelle43

GoStanford said:


> Enjoy the space and the calming feeling of having sent those bags into their next phase.  That seems like a great way to kick off the holiday season and trimming the extra items, though I can't say I have the fortitude to do the same.  We are trying at home, though.  I have a bag for Goodwill and a bag for consignment going at all times, and I periodically fill them up.  I looked around at the dining room today and realized there is a lot of dishware I don't use, so that may have to be next.  I am also reaching the point where our everyday china is getting too heavy for comfortable use, and I am thinking of retiring it, but I think I am the only one who feels that way.


You are not alone.  I had a red handmade set of Italian dishes that weighed a ton. Even DH would comment on the weight when  I used them.  My daughter-in- law admired them and they went home with her!!!  The housecleaner went home with about 7 large plastic bags of collected Christmas decorations, the church got a ton of clothes  for the homeless clothes closet.  We are on a roll and it feels wonderful.  Plus, I sold two bags this week and will give my daughter two when she comes home for Christmas.


----------



## jblended

poulinska said:


> I promised a reveal. After looking at hermes and everything else, I ran into a private sale at coccinelle today and fell in love.
> The wallet was too nice to stay in the store.
> View attachment 4608115



Nice!  Thanks for remembering to update us.
Funny, my friend just bought a metallic leather Coccinelle bag in a lilac shade- she got it on clearance, I think it was a few seasons old, but in pristine condition. I'd never heard of the brand prior to seeing her bag, but they seem like really, really well made bags.

I'm so happy for you that you found the right one after all that consideration. Now enjoy your new beauties! They are both gorgeous pieces! 



southernbelle43 said:


> You are not alone.  I had a red handmade set of Italian dishes that weighed a ton. Even DH would comment on the weight when  I used them.  My daughter-in- law admired them and they went home with her!!!  The housecleaner went home with about 7 large plastic bags of collected Christmas decorations, the church got a ton of clothes  for the homeless clothes closet.  We are on a roll and it feels wonderful.  Plus, I sold two bags this week and will give my daughter two when she comes home for Christmas.



Wow! You're on a roll! How wonderful that you've spread the love so far. 


This thread always has such a feel-good factor to it! Thanks again for starting it, @diane278, and for setting the tone for us all!


----------



## ohmisseevee

TLDR; It's been a long time coming, but this month I finally went through my bag closet and got rid of a bunch of old/ratty things, and also dug up some bags I can happiiy rehome.

For some context - I grew up in a relatively poor, solidly middle class family. We didn't have money for a lot, so I never had 'extras' of things, and even now I don't like to have 'extras' of things, especially stuff that sits around unused.  And I save things - like nice shopping bags and boxes so I can re-use them as gift bags and boxes for people, usually with creative add-ons to cover logos and branding. I tend to wear things out until they are literally threadbare or falling apart.

As a result, it's very easy for me to build up collections of things, whether its clothing, bags, nail polish, electronics and gadgets, etc., because I also love shopping.  I am that person who always says, "Oh, this would be great for Situation X". I am also the person who asks "But what if I want to use this later?" and so it's also hard to get rid of things. And when you factor in different colors and materials, cuts and styles, etc., the collection begins to build.

I am also somewhat loathe to spend money on things that I know I will use and possibly get dirty - like bags. I've never seen the appeal before of luxury handbags (and truthfully, I also dislike owning stuff that has giant logos or are easily recognizable), so even though I mentally understood that higher cost was usually a better value in materials and craftsmanship, it made me cringe to think of carrying around a bag that might cost hundreds or even thousands of dollars, that I could scuff by accidentally running into a countertop or scratching with my fingernail. My only luxury good that I owned for a long time was beautiful Prada clutch / evening bag gifted to my by my favorite aunt and uncle, and it stays in a dust bag for most of the time and only occasionally makes its way out for musicals, plays, nice dinners, and the like.

My outlook has changed somewhat in recent years, especially as I've begun making and saving money of my own (vs being dirt poor in college and working a job to pay my tuition and bills through school).  I've come to see the appeal in owning solid, quality staple items that are not only beautiful, but well made, will last, and versatile enough to be used regularly and in more than one situation.  As such, I have slowly begun upgrading and editing not only my wardrobe, but also my accessories (for example, most of my earrings and piercings are implant-grade titanium piercings with precious metals/stones), and of course, my handbags.

This past year, I have successfully:
 - gotten rid of almost all of the makeup I've accumulated over the years, especially stuff I don't use
 - purged my workout gear, either by rehoming with friends or donating
 - thrown out old nylon and canvas bags and backpacks I used in college and/or that are falling apart
 - started giving away nail polish that I rarely use anymore, as smaller items in gifts
 - throwing out / recycling old or outdated electronics or gadgets
 - threw out or gave away my entire stash of "junk" or cheap jewelry, especially stuff that irritated my skin

And this is the edited bag closet journey thread, so here is the relevant part of the story - this past month, I also went through my bag closet and have been able to remove pieces that have served me faithfully but I've found simply no longer fit my lifestyle, or I feel would be better loved with a new owner.  I came up with:
 - one small crossbody messenger bag
 - one structured tote
 - two satchels
 - one Gucci shopper tote (gifted to me, but has been sitting unused for the better part of two years)
 - one small bucket-style crossbody
For a total of 6 that will be rehomed with two of my friends for them to regift to sisters and moms.

Since I have been simultaneously been undergoing the expensive process of upgrading my bag closet at the same time, my net total is actually positive, not negative, especially if I only count the "nicer" bags that are being rehomed (and not all the crappy/cheap things that have gotten tossed out). However, during this process I've been doing a lot of thinking and deciding what bags most suit me in the situations I am in the most - for example, average work day vs weekend work day vs weekend with meetings vs weekend with meetings and social outings vs weekday work day plus social outing vs running errands for a couple of hours -  and instead of grabbing whatever bag I happen to be using or just throwing things into random canvas totes or shopping bags, I now have really nice bags that suit my lifestyle, both by complementing my fashion while also meeting my minimum threshold for a practical and functional bag.

For me, the quality of the closet matters more than the numbers (though, for the sake of my bank account, I am probably going to have to stay on ban island for some time), and I feel very happy now that I've gotten to a point where I won't be struggling to find the right bag for the right events/situations. I do hope to pare down the closet some more, but it's felt really good to finally see my fashion and aesthetic and personality also reflected in my handbag choices.


----------



## diane278

Today, I picked up two frames I had made for two clutches that I’m not really using but that I see as pieces of art. I asked the framer to make frames without the front piece of glass. I can set the clutches into the frame and either hang it or set it on an easel.  They’re now in my closet. Sorry the photos are so big....the smaller photos kept flipping and looked weird.
The top one is by Elsa Peretti. I collect her jewelry. I love the sterling bean on the closure.


This is my baby Verrou from 2004. I love this style with the ‘silver’ latch but it’s so small that I’d rather use it as a piece of art than as a clutch.....


I really do love these as art......and now they’re closet decor.


----------



## indiaink

poulinska said:


> I promised a reveal. After looking at hermes and everything else, I ran into a private sale at coccinelle today and fell in love.
> The wallet was too nice to stay in the store.
> View attachment 4608115


I love this bag! What model is it?


----------



## GoStanford

southernbelle43 said:


> You are not alone.  I had a red handmade set of Italian dishes that weighed a ton. Even DH would comment on the weight when  I used them.  My daughter-in- law admired them and they went home with her!!!  The housecleaner went home with about 7 large plastic bags of collected Christmas decorations, the church got a ton of clothes  for the homeless clothes closet.  We are on a roll and it feels wonderful.  Plus, I sold two bags this week and will give my daughter two when she comes home for Christmas.


That is a lot of stuff to have moved out to a new home!  Good job.  I have my mom's Christmas tree decorations and they have lasted well through the years.  Seasonal stuff can last a long time, I have found.


----------



## diane278

Finally completed the shelf....at least for now.  I’ve decluttered so much that I had to hunt around my house for accessories to add to the shelf......


----------



## poulinska

indiaink said:


> I love this bag! What model is it?


Thank you  It is a coccinelle Taris Maxi in 'Glass' - it is also available in medium. In maxi it fits my notebook.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Finally completed the shelf....at least for now.  I’ve decluttered so much that I had to hunt around my house for accessories to add to the shelf......
> View attachment 4609071


Wow, another exceptional display.  Will you come and decorate my house?  I think you have “stripped” rather than decluttered!


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Finally completed the shelf....at least for now.  I’ve decluttered so much that I had to hunt around my house for accessories to add to the shelf......
> View attachment 4609071


Just beautiful!


----------



## missconvy

diane278 said:


> Today, I picked up two frames I had made for two clutches that I’m not really using but that I see as pieces of art. I asked the framer to make frames without the front piece of glass. I can set the clutches into the frame and either hang it or set it on an easel.  They’re now in my closet. Sorry the photos are so big....the smaller photos kept flipping and looked weird.
> The top one is by Elsa Peretti. I collect her jewelry. I love the sterling bean on the closure.
> View attachment 4608682
> 
> This is my baby Verrou from 2004. I love this style with the ‘silver’ latch but it’s so small that I’d rather use it as a piece of art than as a clutch.....
> View attachment 4608683
> 
> I really do love these as art......and now they’re closet decor.


Very cool. I've been wanting to do this as well and I think the open front is a great idea!


----------



## More bags

diane278 said:


> Finally completed the shelf....at least for now.  I’ve decluttered so much that I had to hunt around my house for accessories to add to the shelf......
> View attachment 4609071


Beautiful arrangement!


----------



## misstrine85

I gave one bag away to a friend yesterday and she was so happy ❤️


----------



## bagnut1

I thought of @diane278 as soon as I saw this!

It's the final day of the John Ruskin exhibit at Yale and his mailbag was prominently displayed.  (On par with nearby J.M.W. Turner paintings/watercolors.) It's part of the university’s collection of his manuscripts, and I think it’s beyond wonderful that it was included it in the exhibit.

(And I bet that was the only bag he owned.)


----------



## ladysarah

poulinska said:


> I promised a reveal. After looking at hermes and everything else, I ran into a private sale at coccinelle today and fell in love.
> The wallet was too nice to stay in the store.
> View attachment 4608115


That is simply stunning!


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> I thought of @diane278 as soon as I saw this!
> 
> It's the final day of the John Ruskin exhibit at Yale and his mailbag was prominently displayed.  (On par with nearby J.M.W. Turner paintings/watercolors.) It's part of the university’s collection of his manuscripts, and I think it’s beyond wonderful that it was included it in the exhibit.
> 
> (And I bet that was the only bag he owned.)



I love that!!!


----------



## diane278

I need to see this Every. Single. Day.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I need to see this Every. Single. Day.
> View attachment 4610900


I don't think you can get rid of much more. When I see pix of your house it looks quite minimalistic.


----------



## diane278

My house is small. And it’s not endowed with great storage.  Stuff accumulates.  Once again, I’m going through a process of divesting things....in addition to reducing my bag wardrobe.
On the bag front, instead of having my high of 4 styles in Barolo, I now have one.  If I need a Barolo colored bag, I grab the only one I still have.  This, I see as success.


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> My house is small. And it’s not endowed with great storage.  Stuff accumulates.  Once again, I’m going through a process of divesting things....in addition to reducing my bag wardrobe.
> On the bag front, instead of having my high of 4 styles in Barolo, I now have one.  If I need a Barolo colored bag, I grab the only one I still have.  This, I see as success.


This is continuing to be a very interesting thread. Barolo is a beautiful color, I can understand why you would want it in 4 styles. I too live in a small house, I understand how quickly the stuff can get out of control. My DH and I have a philosophy to buy less but buy the best we can afford. That works very well for us, we keep our stuff for years, cleaned and maintained, new large purchases sometimes may take us up to a year to decide. About six years ago when I started buying luxury bags I did not follow that rule, I would impulse buy, mostly because I like the way a bag looked on someone else, not me. The end of last year I had bags that I never carried and honestly didn’t really care for. I ended up trading them in at a reseller, over this past year I learned that all I really love are my BV bags, to me they are the equivalent of comfy jeans and fuzzy blankets. Lately I have been tweaking my collection and buying a few BV bags I have been lusting after, it has been very satisfying.


----------



## bagnut1

Nibb said:


> I would impulse buy, mostly because I like the way a bag looked on someone else, not me.


Me too - I have had a tendency to get caught up in liking a bag as a pretty object rather than thinking carefully through the using of it (and with what clothes and how often).  I think I am 90% cured of this and my current purge (to be completed by end of year) will eliminate all of my underused bags.  Upside is they will find new homes where they will be admired AND used. 

Love the "comfy jeans and fuzzy blankets" comparison - just this morning I grabbed a BV for this blah day b/c it cheers me up to carry it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> This is continuing to be a very interesting thread. Barolo is a beautiful color, I can understand why you would want it in 4 styles. I too live in a small house, I understand how quickly the stuff can get out of control. My DH and I have a philosophy to buy less but buy the best we can afford. That works very well for us, we keep our stuff for years, cleaned and maintained, new large purchases sometimes may take us up to a year to decide. About six years ago when I started buying luxury bags I did not follow that rule, I would impulse buy, mostly because I like the way a bag looked on someone else, not me. The end of last year I had bags that I never carried and honestly didn’t really care for. I ended up trading them in at a reseller, over this past year I learned that all I really love are my BV bags, to me they are the equivalent of comfy jeans and fuzzy blankets. Lately I have been tweaking my collection and buying a few BV bags I have been lusting after, it has been very satisfying.


Very wise decision making.  I think all of us in the beginning of our journey impulse buy before we settle in with our fuzzy blankets and jeans!


----------



## ohmisseevee

bagnut1 said:


> Me too - *I have had a tendency to get caught up in liking a bag as a pretty object rather than thinking carefully through the using of it (and with what clothes and how often).*  I think I am 90% cured of this and my current purge (to be completed by end of year) will eliminate all of my underused bags.  Upside is they will find new homes where they will be admired AND used.
> 
> Love the "comfy jeans and fuzzy blankets" comparison - just this morning I grabbed a BV for this blah day b/c it cheers me up to carry it.



I'm sort of at the start of my handbag journey, and I've caught myself doing this for sure. I like how it looks in the pictures or I like the idea of the bag more than the actual functional use of it.


----------



## Nibb

ohmisseevee said:


> I'm sort of at the start of my handbag journey, and I've caught myself doing this for sure. I like how it looks in the pictures or I like the idea of the bag more than the actual functional use of it.


Tread lightly, but enjoy the journey!


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I'm sort of at the start of my handbag journey, and I've caught myself doing this for sure. I like how it looks in the pictures or I like the idea of the bag more than the actual functional use of it.


Thankfully, my friend TotinScience keeps me on the straight and narrow.   After three years of  sharing our bag journeys, she can point out to me that I am in love with the leather not the bag. She has saved me lots of money (and on occasion, cost me money).


----------



## diane278

Another borrowed mantra...clipped to a bag shelf because I need to be reminded of my goal.  And what better place than the scene of the Disappearing Dilemma? (It’s getting easier!)

I now know that, although I won’t be among the _No More Than Ten Bags _group at this point in time, I am already in a better place than when I started this, and without the @Rami00 article, I’d still be struggling with trying to find my limits (which are still fluid where numbers are concerned).

 I like it here because it’s both fulfilling and fun. Plus, I get to keep rearranging my closet!


----------



## indiaink

Bumping this back up to the top... people are in need!


----------



## diane278

I’m currently in limbo. I do need to remember that it’s winter and in winter I usually wear a jacket or coat, and I carry my keys, phone and wallet in jacket pockets....so I frequently don’t carry a bag.  Because of this, I’ve been feeling like I still have too many bags. But I suspect that I may have too many bags only for our very short winter. Everything changes when spring and summer arrive.  Then I need a bag nearly every day. 
Being a ‘curator’ is not for the faint of heart.....


----------



## jayohwhy

After so many rounds of buying and selling, I had konmari-d my house and decided to only keep pieces that I truly loved (and sparked joy). I keep on reminding myself that purses do not go bad and have the capability to be around for decades so I need to be very selective about which ones I get. If a bag doesn’t fit what I need to and doesn’t match my preferred color scheme, it’s out. I feel like I have everything I want and try to err on the side of not getting anything new. Also, I’ve learned that if my husband picks out something for me, it means more to me because he’s shown his love by thinking about what I would like and i will use it more. My husband picked out my last bag as a gift when we went to Paris and I LOVE it.

I now have...
YSL N/S shopper
Celine luggage
Chanel jumbo 
Chanel mini
Le pliage tote
Senreve maestra
LV on your side

And I feel like I have bags for every occasion.


----------



## diane278

jayohwhy said:


> After so many rounds of buying and selling, I had konmari-d my house and decided to only keep pieces that I truly loved (and sparked joy). I keep on reminding myself that purses do not go bad and have the capability to be around for decades so I need to be very selective about which ones I get. If a bag doesn’t fit what I need to and doesn’t match my preferred color scheme, it’s out. I feel like I have everything I want and try to err on the side of not getting anything new. Also, I’ve learned that if my husband picks out something for me, it means more to me because he’s shown his love by thinking about what I would like and i will use it more. My husband picked out my last bag as a gift when we went to Paris and I LOVE it.
> 
> I now have...
> YSL N/S shopper
> Celine luggage
> Chanel jumbo
> Chanel mini
> Le pliage tote
> Senreve maestra
> LV on your side
> 
> And I feel like I have bags for every occasion.


You seem to have accomplished your goal. It’s great to see others ‘figure it out’ because then I know it’s within reach.....


----------



## diane278

Oops.


----------



## Joule

diane278 said:


> Oops.


!!!


----------



## diane278

Well, I feel confident that I have my first four bags figured out.
Two shoulder bags:
*Nero BV nodini that fits over coats; (winter bag)
*Cement/Steele BV cervo loop that fits over lightweight jacketssummer bag)


Two totes:
Nero BV mini cabat (winter)
Nuvolato BV Lido tote (summer)


I remain stuck on the clutches, which wouldn’t seem like such a big deal, except that I carry clutches frequently and have quite a few.....I guess if this process were easy, I wouldn’t need this thread. 
At least they’re small and don’t take up much shelf space.......back to the grind....


----------



## doni

bagnut1 said:


> I thought of @diane278 as soon as I saw this!
> 
> It's the final day of the John Ruskin exhibit at Yale and his mailbag was prominently displayed.  (On par with nearby J.M.W. Turner paintings/watercolors.) It's part of the university’s collection of his manuscripts, and I think it’s beyond wonderful that it was included it in the exhibit.
> 
> (And I bet that was the only bag he owned.)


Wonderful. Imagine they had to exhibit our bags, they would take over the exhibition
Actually, maybe that is a way to think about it. If they did an exhibition about me, which bags would represent who am I?


----------



## doni

diane278 said:


> Well, I feel confident that I have my first four bags figured out.
> Two shoulder bags:
> *Nero BV nodini that fits over coats; (winter bag)
> *Cement/Steele BV cervo loop that fits over lightweight jacketssummer bag)
> View attachment 4616860
> 
> Two totes:
> Nero BV mini cabat (winter)
> Nuvolato BV Lido tote (summer)
> View attachment 4616861
> 
> I remain stuck on the clutches, which wouldn’t seem like such a big deal, except that I carry clutches frequently and have quite a few.....I guess if this process were easy, I wouldn’t need this thread.
> At least they’re small and don’t take up much shelf space.......back to the grind....


That BV Lido is to die for... Love your idea with the frames too!


----------



## Cookiefiend

doni said:


> Wonderful. Imagine they had to exhibit our bags, they would take over the exhibition
> Actually, maybe that is a way to think about it. If they did an exhibition about me, which bags would represent who am I?


That’s a fabulous way to think about it!


----------



## diane278

doni said:


> That BV Lido is to die for... Love your idea with the frames too!


The framing idea came from someone else on TPF, but I can’t remember who.  I was lamenting my lack of closet space, and someone suggested I frame unused clutches in shadow boxes. I decided to try it, but without the front glass to make things more accessible.
The Lido was a very lucky find years ago.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

diane278 said:


> The framing idea came from someone else on TPF, but I can’t remember who.  I was lamenting my lack of closet space, and someone suggested I frame unused clutches in shadow boxes. I decided to try it, but without the front glass to make things more accessible.
> The Lido was a very lucky find years ago.



It was actually somebody upthread that said this (about getting the bags framed) but didn't know how that would work, and I think at one point I said something about trying a shadowbox or a shelf made to look like a frame. Either way, it worked out beautifully!


----------



## diane278

BagsNBaguettes said:


> It was actually somebody upthread that said this (about getting the bags framed) but didn't know how that would work, and I think at one point I said something about trying a shadowbox or a shelf made to look like a frame. Either way, it worked out beautifully!


Thank you for the suggestion!  I knew it was somebody on tpf!  And yes, it worked out beautifully.....


----------



## vesna

Aerdem said:


> I am forever editing my possessions, including (and especially) my bags. I tend to think of it as curating these special little artifacts. When I have “too many” nothing feels as worthy, so I prefer to narrow it down to the most beautiful/interesting/etc.
> 
> At this moment I have 18, which (for me) is less about the number, and more about the feeling I get. Do I feel each holds it’s special place and purpose? I do. It takes a lot for me to be interested in a new bag, and even more to decide to purchase. I always ask myself, “Would this piece add something absolutely incredible to my collection?” It needs to be extraordinary to elicit a “yes”.
> 
> Perhaps my collection does not fall under a “minimal”, but my natural process lends itself to being extremely particular about what is noteworthy enough to enter.


I love your collection !!!!


----------



## vesna

bagnut1 said:


> I love the idea of having a number - and one that has just a hair over a single digit! But for me 10 is too few.  Do I need more than 10?  No.  Do I use more than 10 in any given season?  Probably not.  But 10 feels a bit like that pair of jeans that I am thisclose to fitting into again.
> 
> Another problem is my tendency towards multiples.  It makes dressing so much easier to have a basic, interchangeable foundation over which I layer.  Bags to me are as important as jewelry because they are larger and also utilitarian.  When I find a bag that just works I "need" to have more than one color/size.  I am now realizing that my collection has zero "singles," and I am wondering how that is even possible?  It should be easy, perhaps, to let go of one of the underutilized colors or sizes.  But which ones????
> 
> I am very interested in seeing how you approach culling your beautiful collection.


I am very very similar to this post, except I do not like the idea of a number. If I fall in love, numbers are irrelevant. When I love the style, will have multiple colourways, and also if I love the leather type, I will have multiple styles in the same leather.


----------



## Aerdem

vesna said:


> I love your collection !!!!


Why, thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

doni said:


> Actually, maybe that is a way to think about it. If they did an exhibition about me, which bags would represent who am I?



That is a brilliant way to think about it!


----------



## ladysarah

diane278 said:


> I need to see this Every. Single. Day.
> View attachment 4610900


Yes! I need to frame this too


----------



## diane278

On Monday, I’ll be leaving to spend Christmas with my family.  I know I’ll be taking my Nero BV cabat, and it will carry a bunch of stuff, including a couple of clutches (which ones are yet to be determined).  One of the big pluses in carrying clutches is that you can easily take more than one because they aren’t very large.  I’m not a ‘light packer’ although I’ve improved tremendously in the past few years. I’m aiming for one small suitcase.
...I continually go to the Container Store  & Muji seeking magical products that will help me to pack less....so far, the results have been “iffy”.....


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> On Monday, I’ll be leaving to spend Christmas with my family.  I know I’ll be taking my Nero BV cabat, and it will carry a bunch of stuff, including a couple of clutches (which ones are yet to be determined).  One of the big pluses in carrying clutches is that you can easily take more than one because they aren’t very large.  I’m not a ‘light packer’ although I’ve improved tremendously in the past few years. I’m aiming for one small suitcase.
> ...I continually go to the Container Store  & Muji seeking magical products that will help me to pack less....so far, the results have been “iffy”.....


oh the joys of travel!

I too have improved my “light packing” skills in recent years.  My most recent 2 weeker involved just one wheeled carryon and an expandable longchamp tote. Even then I think I came back with 2 unworn items, lol. 
Have you looked at flight001.com?  I love their spacepak system. 

I am looking hard at your clutch method. I have one (unused after a year) but am going to give it a Christmas present and use it!  And I do love your gorgeous BV collection!


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> oh the joys of travel!
> 
> I too have improved my “light packing” skills in recent years.  My most recent 2 weeker involved just one wheeled carryon and an expandable longchamp tote. Even then I think I came back with 2 unworn items, lol.
> Have you looked at flight001.com?  I love their spacepak system.
> 
> I am looking hard at your clutch method. I have one (unused after a year) but am going to give it a Christmas present and use it!  And I do love your gorgeous BV collection!


Thank you. I think one carryon is quite impressive for a two week trip! I have noticed that my winter packing requires not only bulkier clothing but more footwear.  This trip will only be 3 hours away so I’ll be driving but I’ll still overpack. I’ll be there four days and come home with unused things. As crazy as this is, I’ll probably pack some of it into a tote that I may not even take out of the car. 

As for carrying clutches, I dropped mine a few times in the beginning. Then I just started carrying them and didn’t pay much attention to how I held them as long as they weren’t flying out of my hand. Yes, that happened at the bookstore. At least I didn’t hit anyone....but it did soar about three feet.  Eventually, I ended up either grasping them at the top or holding them from the bottom.  The style and structure influence how I hold them. (Softer bags I can grasp from the top, just under the frame. I have a couple of BV clutches and they’re soft and easy to grasp that way, although sometimes I hold them from the bottom when they’re full.) The Hermès clutches are more structured and I usually _need _ to hold them from the bottom.  I hope you use your clutch and love it.  I think it’s just a matter of practice.  Maybe you’ll end up with a photo or two to share.....


----------



## More bags

diane278 said:


> Well, I feel confident that I have my first four bags figured out.
> Two shoulder bags:
> *Nero BV nodini that fits over coats; (winter bag)
> *Cement/Steele BV cervo loop that fits over lightweight jacketssummer bag)
> View attachment 4616860
> 
> Two totes:
> Nero BV mini cabat (winter)
> Nuvolato BV Lido tote (summer)
> View attachment 4616861
> 
> I remain stuck on the clutches, which wouldn’t seem like such a big deal, except that I carry clutches frequently and have quite a few.....I guess if this process were easy, I wouldn’t need this thread.
> At least they’re small and don’t take up much shelf space.......back to the grind....


Gorgeous bags and great thought process/analysis - a summer and winter bag for each functional need. Winter is long where I live and I have more winter colours than summer colours in my bag collection. I have more weighting towards shoulder bags/crossbody bags and fewer clutches. I carry my bags in all seasons. I look forward to your clutch analysis. Your pics really got me appreciating and admiring your Lauren clutches.


----------



## inverved

no_1_diva said:


> Based on my (premier) bag collection:
> 
> View attachment 4576931



Update: I have sold my Gucci Soho Disco and am still deciding on whether I should keep the Givenchy Antigona.

I'll admit the potential of having it down to 10 premier designer bags is very tempting.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> oh the joys of travel! Have you looked at flight001.com?  I love their spacepak system.


Well....I gave a lot of thought to my packing and decided not to take a tote of “stuff” and clutches. Instead, I used a clutch as my pak system. I could have used more clutches for other things but decided to take fewer things all around.
Here it is:


(I don’t know why this went sideways.) I rolled up a mid-weight shawl and a large losange scarf and packed them in this clutch. (I did put this into a dust bag in the suitcase).


	

		
			
		

		
	
I also used the antique silver BV Lauren but, since I was using it as a clutch, I didn’t use it for storage. Oddly, I’m pretty sure that it would have held a lot more than this one did, as its softer and more pliable.


----------



## diane278

More bags said:


> Gorgeous bags and great thought process/analysis - a summer and winter bag for each functional need. Winter is long where I live and I have more winter colours than summer colours in my bag collection. I have more weighting towards shoulder bags/crossbody bags and fewer clutches. I carry my bags in all seasons. I look forward to your clutch analysis. Your pics really got me appreciating and admiring your Lauren clutches.


Thank you....but I did the easy part (for me). The clutches are my kryptonite. I find myself focusing on the aspects that are less challenging in order to avoid dealing with limiting my clutches. While it’s true that they don’t take up as much space as other styles, currently they own me, even though I really should own them. I’m not sure how I’m going to successfully deal with this situation.  The Lauren clutches never fail me. Their softness and traditional intrecciato make me smile.  I do know that this part of the editing won’t happen easily.  I don’t want to make choices too quickly, regret them later, and go back to purchasing more.


----------



## More bags

diane278 said:


> Well....I gave a lot of thought to my packing and decided not to take a tote of “stuff” and clutches. Instead, I used a clutch as my pak system. I could have used more clutches for other things but decided to take fewer things all around.
> Here it is:
> View attachment 4623918
> 
> (I don’t know why this went sideways.) I rolled up a mid-weight shawl and a large losange scarf and packed them in this clutch. (I did put this into a dust bag in the suitcase).
> View attachment 4623919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used the antique silver BV Lauren but, since I was using it as a clutch, I didn’t use it for storage. Oddly, I’m pretty sure that it would have held a lot more than this one did, as its softer and more pliable.


Great idea for shawl and scarf packing!



diane278 said:


> Thank you....but I did the easy part (for me). The clutches are my kryptonite. I find myself focusing on the aspects that are less challenging in order to avoid dealing with limiting my clutches. While it’s true that they don’t take up as much space as other styles, currently they own me, even though I really should own them. I’m not sure how I’m going to successfully deal with this situation.  The Lauren clutches never fail me. Their softness and traditional intrecciato make me smile.  I do know that this part of the editing won’t happen easily.  I don’t want to make choices too quickly, regret them later, and go back to purchasing more.


Your clutches are beautiful and they really seem to suit your style and lifestyle. Great plans to take it slow and enjoy what you have. I am trying to take the same approach. The Lauren style pulls at my long term bag collection list. I am glad to hear you find them so useful and aesthetically pleasing. Happy new year!


----------



## diane278

More bags said:


> Great idea for shawl and scarf packing!
> Your clutches are beautiful and they really seem to suit your style and lifestyle. Great plans to take it slow and enjoy what you have. I am trying to take the same approach. The Lauren style pulls at my long term bag collection list. I am glad to hear you find them so useful and aesthetically pleasing. Happy new year!



I’m coming to terms with the fact that I’m a *clutch glutton.  *It’s a battle I’m not going to win right now....so I’m just going to coast along with the ones I have and wait for an epiphany that may never come.  I currently have 8 in action (and 2 framed...which I conveniently don’t count in my tally).  I’m pretty impulsive, so perhaps in a week or two, I’ll wake up one day and decide to thin things out.  Stranger things have happened....but not to me....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I’m coming to terms with the fact that I’m a *clutch glutton.  *It’s a battle I’m not going to win right now....so I’m just going to coast along with the ones I have and wait for an epiphany that may never come.  I currently have 8 in action (and 2 framed...which I conveniently don’t count in my tally).  I’m pretty impulsive, so perhaps in a week or two, I’ll wake up one day and decide to thin things out.  Stranger things have happened....but not to me....


No harm in that.  I think we are all bag gluttons, so you are in good company.  I have a poltergeist in my closet that won't allow me to get below 20 bags.  I have 20, I sell 3 or 4 and when I count I still have 20?  It is really strange.


----------



## Joule

diane278 said:


> I’m coming to terms with the fact that I’m a *clutch glutton.  *It’s a battle I’m not going to win right now....so I’m just going to coast along with the ones I have and wait for an epiphany that may never come.  I currently have 8 in action (and 2 framed...which I conveniently don’t count in my tally).  I’m pretty impulsive, so perhaps in a week or two, I’ll wake up one day and decide to thin things out.  Stranger things have happened....but not to me....


 Would that be a “glutchon”?


----------



## southernbelle43

Joule said:


> Would that be a “glutchon”?


Good one.


----------



## diane278

As the holidays wind down, I’m trying to get back on track with my “stuff”. I saw this yesterday:


I immediately recalled when I first thought about the possibility of adding a BV cabat to my bag collection.  At the time, it seemed far fetched. Well...that happened and I still have the mini cabat, although the medium ones are rehomed.


----------



## jbags07

doni said:


> Wonderful. Imagine they had to exhibit our bags, they would take over the exhibition
> Actually, maybe that is a way to think about it. If they did an exhibition about me, which bags would represent who am I?


Love this idea, you should start a thread on it! Would be a very fun exercise for us all to do


----------



## jbags07

ladysarah said:


> Yes! I need to frame this too


+1


----------



## Antonia

OMG this thread has me wanting to sell my bags!  I have multiples of RM and Balenciaga.  I can see myself letting go of at least one or two of each which would help with organizing the rest of my bags so I can display them property rather than on top of each other.


----------



## JenJBS

I used my end of year bonus to buy two new purses and a wallet. So to keep my new 1 in-1 out rule, tonight I am getting rid of a very old MK wallet, and two old no-name purses.


----------



## indiaink

And I am thinking of which one of my BV Minis to frame. Have always loved this idea! And I have a coupon from a local trusted framing source. Win-win!


----------



## diane278

Back story: I give my great nieces (ages 6 & 8) “experiences” for gifts. This year I was told that the 8 year old was going to take riding lessons. I can’t even begin to explain how I almost exploded with happiness. I had hoped (years ago) that  my niece (their mother) would be interested in riding but it never happened. So, now, I’m thrilled beyond words.

On the December BV (impromptu) Carmel trip, I saw the suede BV tote and, despite my years away from the stables, I have missed that lifestyle and can still recognize a tote that’s appropriate for a tack room/horse show life.  I pre-ordered it. (It will replace something, although I don’t know what...yet. While I’ve already thinned out my bag collection, there’s always room for change.) Seeing that bag, and pre-ordering it, feels like fate....although at the time, I wasn’t yet aware of the level of interest in horses that my great niece had developed. Yes...I’m an enabler! And proud of it...in this case!


----------



## J. Fisk

diane278 said:


> Thank you....but I did the easy part (for me). The clutches are my kryptonite. I find myself focusing on the aspects that are less challenging in order to avoid dealing with limiting my clutches. While it’s true that they don’t take up as much space as other styles, currently they own me, even though I really should own them. I’m not sure how I’m going to successfully deal with this situation.  The Lauren clutches never fail me. Their softness and traditional intrecciato make me smile.  I do know that this part of the editing won’t happen easily.  I don’t want to make choices too quickly, regret them later, and go back to purchasing more.



Do you think your clutches are already "edited"? It sounds like they all bring you joy (through use or as display pieces) right now; therefore, you have exactly the right ones, a perfect quantity. Please don't create a "situation" to "deal with" unnecessarily and at the expense of your purehearted happiness.


----------



## diane278

J. Fisk said:


> Do you think your clutches are already "edited"? It sounds like they all bring you joy (through use or as display pieces) right now; therefore, you have exactly the right ones, a perfect quantity. Please don't create a "situation" to "deal with" unnecessarily and at the expense of your purehearted happiness.


I do think that they are edited. I tried asking myself which I’d choose to take if I had to evacuate because of a fire and I couldn’t come up with an answer. (That’s my usual litmus test.) I do have one that I question as I don’t seem to use it except as a fallback when I just don’t care which bag I grab. I think I have at least another year or two of Clutch Love in me....maybe more.


----------



## southernbelle43

J. Fisk said:


> Do you think your clutches are already "edited"? It sounds like they all bring you joy (through use or as display pieces) right now; therefore, you have exactly the right ones, a perfect quantity. Please don't create a "situation" to "deal with" unnecessarily and at the expense of your purehearted happiness.


Good advice


----------



## Freak4Coach

diane278 said:


> Another borrowed mantra...clipped to a bag shelf because I need to be reminded of my goal.  And what better place than the scene of the Disappearing Dilemma? (It’s getting easier!)
> 
> I now know that, although I won’t be among the _No More Than Ten Bags _group at this point in time, I am already in a better place than when I started this, and without the @Rami00 article, I’d still be struggling with trying to find my limits (which are still fluid where numbers are concerned).
> 
> I like it here because it’s both fulfilling and fun. Plus, I get to keep rearranging my closet!
> View attachment 4611395





diane278 said:


> Well, I feel confident that I have my first four bags figured out.
> Two shoulder bags:
> *Nero BV nodini that fits over coats; (winter bag)
> *Cement/Steele BV cervo loop that fits over lightweight jackets summer bag)
> View attachment 4616860
> 
> Two totes:
> Nero BV mini cabat (winter)
> Nuvolato BV Lido tote (summer)
> View attachment 4616861
> 
> I remain stuck on the clutches, which wouldn’t seem like such a big deal, except that I carry clutches frequently and have quite a few.....I guess if this process were easy, I wouldn’t need this thread.
> At least they’re small and don’t take up much shelf space.......back to the grind....



I'm new in this thread (read the whole thing). Before I comment anything else, I had to say something about your Nuvolato BV Lido tote. I literally gasped when I saw the corner of the bag and then my mouth fell open when I saw the whole thing. That leather looks so yummy!   She is one GORGEOUS bag  So I do what any bagaholic does - runs to see if she can still buy it... - nope,  Although considering I'm in this thread, I suppose that's a good thing, LOL! But if you ever feel the need to purge that one, I know someone that can assist you with that


----------



## Freak4Coach

So like I said, I read this whole thread last night. I've been feeling like I have too many bags for a while. At one time I was up to 50 something. I have no idea how I stored all of those. I'm not sure how many I have now. I typically don't count clutches because those are more like an SLG to me. I have a number of different brands from Zara to Gucci, LV etc. I think I have in the neighborhood of 20? Maybe I'll count sometime today.  

Someone mentioned that too many choices can result in not making a choice. I think that has a lot to do with why my bags don't get rotated more. I had stopped buying bags for quite a while but recently have bought a few. I have a couple I still haven't used yet but can't return. 

Maybe someone can help me with some of my downsizing issues:

I don't use for some reason (size, not right for the occasion, wrong season) but I'm afraid I'll regret if I get rid of.
Some are too beautiful to get rid of but I don't use. For example, I have a Gucci Flora satchel bag that has the most gorgeous print. It's like art really. At the time I was into larger bags but now I'm not. If I think about it she was too big then but the smaller one seemed too small. Anyway, I've hardly used. 3 times?

I can't get past the huge monetary loss if I get rid of the bag but I have done it. Matter of fact, I just returned 2 bags that don't work for me and the return shipping was insane. But it was better than 2 bags sitting on a shelf. I have also sold for a big loss. I figure some money back is better than nothing but it seems harder now that my collection is getting smaller. 

I don't have anyone that I would gift them to and the thought of these rolling around in the Goodwill bins makes me  
These are just some of the thoughts I have right now. I'm not sure where to start. Part of me wants to go back to the day of one bag but part of me doesn't. And to answer someone else's question - yes, you can wear out a bag. I have one (it's my under the radar bag because I fear judgement from some with the amount of money I spend on bags) that I've used so much that the glazing on the straps is gone. The rest of the bag is perfect. Go figure  

Anyway, thank you for reading my long post. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## whateve

Freak4Coach said:


> So like I said, I read this whole thread last night. I've been feeling like I have too many bags for a while. At one time I was up to 50 something. I have no idea how I stored all of those. I'm not sure how many I have now. I typically don't count clutches because those are more like an SLG to me. I have a number of different brands from Zara to Gucci, LV etc. I think I have in the neighborhood of 20? Maybe I'll count sometime today.
> 
> Someone mentioned that too many choices can result in not making a choice. I think that has a lot to do with why my bags don't get rotated more. I had stopped buying bags for quite a while but recently have bought a few. I have a couple I still haven't used yet but can't return.
> 
> Maybe someone can help me with some of my downsizing issues:
> 
> I don't use for some reason (size, not right for the occasion, wrong season) but I'm afraid I'll regret if I get rid of.
> Some are too beautiful to get rid of but I don't use. For example, I have a Gucci Flora satchel bag that has the most gorgeous print. It's like art really. At the time I was into larger bags but now I'm not. If I think about it she was too big then but the smaller one seemed too small. Anyway, I've hardly used. 3 times?
> 
> I can't get past the huge monetary loss if I get rid of the bag but I have done it. Matter of fact, I just returned 2 bags that don't work for me and the return shipping was insane. But it was better than 2 bags sitting on a shelf. I have also sold for a big loss. I figure some money back is better than nothing but it seems harder now that my collection is getting smaller.
> 
> I don't have anyone that I would gift them to and the thought of these rolling around in the Goodwill bins makes me
> These are just some of the thoughts I have right now. I'm not sure where to start. Part of me wants to go back to the day of one bag but part of me doesn't. And to answer someone else's question - yes, you can wear out a bag. I have one (it's my under the radar bag because I fear judgement from some with the amount of money I spend on bags) that I've used so much that the glazing on the straps is gone. The rest of the bag is perfect. Go figure
> 
> Anyway, thank you for reading my long post. Any input would be appreciated.


I have the same issues! I end up hanging on to bags that I wouldn't get enough money for if I were to sell. The only people I can gift bags to are my daughters and they already have enough from me, plus they would only want the bags I wouldn't want to give up.

I think it helps to track usage. I tracked usage all last year. There weren't a lot of surprises but it made me more aware of what bags weren't getting carried much.

I used to have a problem with not using my smaller bags but I downsized my wallet so now I carry them more.


----------



## jblended

Freak4Coach said:


> Maybe someone can help me with some of my downsizing issues:
> 
> I don't use for some reason (size, not right for the occasion, wrong season) but I'm afraid I'll regret if I get rid of.
> Some are too beautiful to get rid of but I don't use. For example, I have a Gucci Flora satchel bag that has the most gorgeous print. It's like art really. At the time I was into larger bags but now I'm not. If I think about it she was too big then but the smaller one seemed too small. Anyway, I've hardly used. 3 times?
> 
> I can't get past the huge monetary loss if I get rid of the bag but I have done it. Matter of fact, I just returned 2 bags that don't work for me and the return shipping was insane. But it was better than 2 bags sitting on a shelf. I have also sold for a big loss. I figure some money back is better than nothing but it seems harder now that my collection is getting smaller.
> 
> I don't have anyone that I would gift them to and the thought of these rolling around in the Goodwill bins makes me


I don't know if my opinion will be helpful, but I'll share in the hopes that you get some idea of how I personally deal with these choices. Perhaps as more of us talk, you'll find a system that works for you.
The most important thing to remember is that it is a personal journey and there's no right or wrong way to edit, only the way that brings you personal peace. 

In relation to the points I've quoted:
1/2- For bags I don't use frequently, I ask myself if they serve a specific function that can justify keeping them. For eg- my beater bag for when I'm volunteering (anything else would be inappropriate in a shelter), no-brand bag for when I'm travelling, the one bag I can rely on when it's pouring down rain. Bags like those are not used regularly but they are necessary in my life because my other bags cannot serve these very specific functions. They get kept in spite of infrequent use.
The remainder are the ones I downsize from. If the bag size is not functional for my life, if it is too heavy, if I don't feel like it's my style, then I do not try to make it work no matter how much I like the way it looks. I just release it knowing that someone else will love it and it will be perfect for them.
Bags are meant to be functional and to tote your stuff around. We get caught up in the beauty of them but, at their core, their purpose is to function. If they do not function for you, let them go to someone who can make them work and trust that you've uplifted someone else and improved their situation with your generosity. This will bring you more joy than looking at that bag on your shelf and feeling frustrated or guilty that you're not utilizing it.

I've said this somewhere up thread, we can appreciate beautiful things without needing to own them. And we can be grateful to have owned them for a season of our lives without needing to carry them into the next season.

Having said all that, with regards to your Gucci satchel, is it possible to have it reworked into something else? I know a friend of mine once had a cobbler turn her tote bag (that had been damaged in one section) into a pair of shoes. He used the bag's printed leather as the front/ top of the mules, and used his own materials for the rest of the shoes. And he even made her a key chain from the remaining scraps of leather.
If there's a way to repurpose it, then that would be ideal. Or else, let it be the one display item that you enjoy as a piece of art. Having a single bag like that is not an issue in my mind. It's when you have a plethora of them that it becomes a weighty load.

3- I have had to move a lot in my life and I have let go of a lot of expensive things in my time due to those moves. Letting go of sentimental and/or expensive items is hard, particularly when you adore those items. But I personally have made it easier on myself by reminding myself of this:
The money is already spent. Having an item that _represents _that money in my space doesn't bring the money back.
So, if you can recoup even a bit of your loss from consignment/ reselling directly, please do that. Some money in your account is better than nothing. It's not a loss then, it's a gain (however partial, it is still actual money).
If that's not a viable option, then it's still okay to gift your bags and consider the money lost a charitable donation of sorts, because that money is long gone anyway and that bag unused on the shelf isn't bringing it back.
Sometimes we spend our money incorrectly. That happens to _everyone_. It's okay. More money can always be earned, and the peace of mind of letting go of dead weight is far more valuable than the $ amount you spent on that item to begin with.

4- Goodwill may not be a good option, but there are other ways to donate. For instance, I gifted several bags to coworkers who admired them. My mother has gifted her things to her nurses and even janitorial staff in various hospitals and clinics she has worked in. Those people would not have been able to purchase items of that quality in their financial position, so they really appreciated the bags and used them with joy (obviously I'm not suggesting you gift an Hermes or Chanel as that would make the recipient uncomfortable, but you could do this for lesser known/ no-name bags that you don't love because the recipients likely will adore them). Another user on tpf whom I PM with has done exactly the same with her unwanted bags this past year.

If coworkers and friends aren't an option, I always like to donate to places like Dress for Success. Or if you know someone whose kids are just graduating university and will be starting their job hunting, gift their kids a suitable bag for interviews. Giving someone a professional leg-up is one of the greatest gifts you can give.

The flip side of this coin- I gave my friend's grandmother one of my most expensive bags that I had only used twice. I noticed her looking at it when I was visiting, and on her 90th birthday a couple of months later, I had cleaned and conditioned the bag, put it the original packaging and gifted it to her.
She had never owned a really nice bag in her own life, and I explained to her that I picked it up for myself and used it twice, but would be much happier and truly honoured if she would accept it as a gesture of my love for her. She lived to be 93 and used my bag everyday in those 3 years- mind you, she rarely went out at that stage, but she sat it beside her when she had visitors and used it when she did go out. She was overjoyed with owning it and, I hope, touched that I gave her something I loved. I never regretted letting go of that bag, in spite of how much I had initially longed to own it, it went to a much more deserving person. It's one of the happiest memories I have.
My point being that there are different avenues for donations that we may not even realize because we're used to donating to specific charity shops.

This post is much longer than intended- as so many of mine end up being. Sorry! I hope it helps a little. I'll just reiterate that the process of editing is a personal journey, so please note that this has been my approach but it may not resonate with other people.


----------



## diane278

@jblended....Holy moly, sister! While I was typing out my feeble one paragraph response, you covered it all! 

@Freak4Coach, As someone who’s still grappling with the bag surplus issue, I don’t think I have any real answers about where to start. I started with the removal of bags I thought would be the easiest to let go of. I needed a shot of success to get me going. I did it in stages and it worked for me. As I posted recently, I’ve been feeling somewhat stuck recently, but I think I’m making progress emotionally.


----------



## southernbelle43

jblended said:


> I don't know if my opinion will be helpful, but I'll share in the hopes that you get some idea of how I personally deal with these choices. Perhaps as more of us talk, you'll find a system that works for you.
> The most important thing to remember is that it is a personal journey and there's no right or wrong way to edit, only the way that brings you personal peace.
> 
> In relation to the points I've quoted:
> 1/2- For bags I don't use frequently, I ask myself if they serve a specific function that can justify keeping them. For eg- my beater bag for when I'm volunteering (anything else would be inappropriate in a shelter), no-brand bag for when I'm travelling, the one bag I can rely on when it's pouring down rain. Bags like those are not used regularly but they are necessary in my life because my other bags cannot serve these very specific functions. They get kept in spite of infrequent use.
> The remainder are the ones I downsize from. If the bag size is not functional for my life, if it is too heavy, if I don't feel like it's my style, then I do not try to make it work no matter how much I like the way it looks. I just release it knowing that someone else will love it and it will be perfect for them.
> Bags are meant to be functional and to tote your stuff around. We get caught up in the beauty of them but, at their core, their purpose is to function. If they do not function for you, let them go to someone who can make them work and trust that you've uplifted someone else and improved their situation with your generosity. This will bring you more joy than looking at that bag on your shelf and feeling frustrated or guilty that you're not utilizing it.
> 
> I've said this somewhere up thread, we can appreciate beautiful things without needing to own them. And we can be grateful to have owned them for a season of our lives without needing to carry them into the next season.
> 
> Having said all that, with regards to your Gucci satchel, is it possible to have it reworked into something else? I know a friend of mine once had a cobbler turn her tote bag (that had been damaged in one section) into a pair of shoes. He used the bag's printed leather as the front/ top of the mules, and used his own materials for the rest of the shoes. And he even made her a key chain from the remaining scraps of leather.
> If there's a way to repurpose it, then that would be ideal. Or else, let it be the one display item that you enjoy as a piece of art. Having a single bag like that is not an issue in my mind. It's when you have a plethora of them that it becomes a weighty load.
> 
> 3- I have had to move a lot in my life and I have let go of a lot of expensive things in my time due to those moves. Letting go of sentimental and/or expensive items is hard, particularly when you adore those items. But I personally have made it easier on myself by reminding myself of this:
> The money is already spent. Having an item that _represents _that money in my space doesn't bring the money back.
> So, if you can recoup even a bit of your loss from consignment/ reselling directly, please do that. Some money in your account is better than nothing. It's not a loss then, it's a gain (however partial, it is still actual money).
> If that's not a viable option, then it's still okay to gift your bags and consider the money lost a charitable donation of sorts, because that money is long gone anyway and that bag unused on the shelf isn't bringing it back.
> Sometimes we spend our money incorrectly. That happens to _everyone_. It's okay. More money can always be earned, and the peace of mind of letting go of dead weight is far more valuable than the $ amount you spent on that item to begin with.
> 
> 4- Goodwill may not be a good option, but there are other ways to donate. For instance, I gifted several bags to coworkers who admired them. My mother has gifted her things to her nurses and even janitorial staff in various hospitals and clinics she has worked in. Those people would not have been able to purchase items of that quality in their financial position, so they really appreciated the bags and used them with joy (obviously I'm not suggesting you gift an Hermes or Chanel as that would make the recipient uncomfortable, but you could do this for lesser known/ no-name bags that you don't love because the recipients likely will adore them). Another user on tpf whom I PM with has done exactly the same with her unwanted bags this past year.
> 
> If coworkers and friends aren't an option, I always like to donate to places like Dress for Success. Or if you know someone whose kids are just graduating university and will be starting their job hunting, gift their kids a suitable bag for interviews. Giving someone a professional leg-up is one of the greatest gifts you can give.
> 
> The flip side of this coin- I gave my friend's grandmother one of my most expensive bags that I had only used twice. I noticed her looking at it when I was visiting, and on her 90th birthday a couple of months later, I had cleaned and conditioned the bag, put it the original packaging and gifted it to her.
> She had never owned a really nice bag in her own life, and I explained to her that I picked it up for myself and used it twice, but would be much happier and truly honoured if she would accept it as a gesture of my love for her. She lived to be 93 and used my bag everyday in those 3 years- mind you, she rarely went out at that stage, but she sat it beside her when she had visitors and used it when she did go out. She was overjoyed with owning it and, I hope, touched that I gave her something I loved. I never regretted letting go of that bag, in spite of how much I had initially longed to own it, it went to a much more deserving person. It's one of the happiest memories I have.
> My point being that there are different avenues for donations that we may not even realize because we're used to donating to specific charity shops.
> 
> This post is much longer than intended- as so many of mine end up being. Sorry! I hope it helps a little. I'll just reiterate that the process of editing is a personal journey, so please note that this has been my approach but it may not resonate with other people.


Excellent post. Sage advice.


----------



## Cate14

jblended said:


> I don't know if my opinion will be helpful, but I'll share in the hopes that you get some idea of how I personally deal with these choices. Perhaps as more of us talk, you'll find a system that works for you.
> The most important thing to remember is that it is a personal journey and there's no right or wrong way to edit, only the way that brings you personal peace.
> 
> In relation to the points I've quoted:
> 1/2- For bags I don't use frequently, I ask myself if they serve a specific function that can justify keeping them. For eg- my beater bag for when I'm volunteering (anything else would be inappropriate in a shelter), no-brand bag for when I'm travelling, the one bag I can rely on when it's pouring down rain. Bags like those are not used regularly but they are necessary in my life because my other bags cannot serve these very specific functions. They get kept in spite of infrequent use.
> The remainder are the ones I downsize from. If the bag size is not functional for my life, if it is too heavy, if I don't feel like it's my style, then I do not try to make it work no matter how much I like the way it looks. I just release it knowing that someone else will love it and it will be perfect for them.
> Bags are meant to be functional and to tote your stuff around. We get caught up in the beauty of them but, at their core, their purpose is to function. If they do not function for you, let them go to someone who can make them work and trust that you've uplifted someone else and improved their situation with your generosity. This will bring you more joy than looking at that bag on your shelf and feeling frustrated or guilty that you're not utilizing it.
> 
> I've said this somewhere up thread, we can appreciate beautiful things without needing to own them. And we can be grateful to have owned them for a season of our lives without needing to carry them into the next season.
> 
> Having said all that, with regards to your Gucci satchel, is it possible to have it reworked into something else? I know a friend of mine once had a cobbler turn her tote bag (that had been damaged in one section) into a pair of shoes. He used the bag's printed leather as the front/ top of the mules, and used his own materials for the rest of the shoes. And he even made her a key chain from the remaining scraps of leather.
> If there's a way to repurpose it, then that would be ideal. Or else, let it be the one display item that you enjoy as a piece of art. Having a single bag like that is not an issue in my mind. It's when you have a plethora of them that it becomes a weighty load.
> 
> 3- I have had to move a lot in my life and I have let go of a lot of expensive things in my time due to those moves. Letting go of sentimental and/or expensive items is hard, particularly when you adore those items. But I personally have made it easier on myself by reminding myself of this:
> The money is already spent. Having an item that _represents _that money in my space doesn't bring the money back.
> So, if you can recoup even a bit of your loss from consignment/ reselling directly, please do that. Some money in your account is better than nothing. It's not a loss then, it's a gain (however partial, it is still actual money).
> If that's not a viable option, then it's still okay to gift your bags and consider the money lost a charitable donation of sorts, because that money is long gone anyway and that bag unused on the shelf isn't bringing it back.
> Sometimes we spend our money incorrectly. That happens to _everyone_. It's okay. More money can always be earned, and the peace of mind of letting go of dead weight is far more valuable than the $ amount you spent on that item to begin with.
> 
> 4- Goodwill may not be a good option, but there are other ways to donate. For instance, I gifted several bags to coworkers who admired them. My mother has gifted her things to her nurses and even janitorial staff in various hospitals and clinics she has worked in. Those people would not have been able to purchase items of that quality in their financial position, so they really appreciated the bags and used them with joy (obviously I'm not suggesting you gift an Hermes or Chanel as that would make the recipient uncomfortable, but you could do this for lesser known/ no-name bags that you don't love because the recipients likely will adore them). Another user on tpf whom I PM with has done exactly the same with her unwanted bags this past year.
> 
> If coworkers and friends aren't an option, I always like to donate to places like Dress for Success. Or if you know someone whose kids are just graduating university and will be starting their job hunting, gift their kids a suitable bag for interviews. Giving someone a professional leg-up is one of the greatest gifts you can give.
> 
> The flip side of this coin- I gave my friend's grandmother one of my most expensive bags that I had only used twice. I noticed her looking at it when I was visiting, and on her 90th birthday a couple of months later, I had cleaned and conditioned the bag, put it the original packaging and gifted it to her.
> She had never owned a really nice bag in her own life, and I explained to her that I picked it up for myself and used it twice, but would be much happier and truly honoured if she would accept it as a gesture of my love for her. She lived to be 93 and used my bag everyday in those 3 years- mind you, she rarely went out at that stage, but she sat it beside her when she had visitors and used it when she did go out. She was overjoyed with owning it and, I hope, touched that I gave her something I loved. I never regretted letting go of that bag, in spite of how much I had initially longed to own it, it went to a much more deserving person. It's one of the happiest memories I have.
> My point being that there are different avenues for donations that we may not even realize because we're used to donating to specific charity shops.
> 
> This post is much longer than intended- as so many of mine end up being. Sorry! I hope it helps a little. I'll just reiterate that the process of editing is a personal journey, so please note that this has been my approach but it may not resonate with other people.



You have no idea how much I needed to hear these words. Thank you for this post. I’m actually printing it out as a reminder for myself.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I don't know if my opinion will be helpful, but I'll share in the hopes that you get some idea of how I personally deal with these choices. Perhaps as more of us talk, you'll find a system that works for you.
> The most important thing to remember is that it is a personal journey and there's no right or wrong way to edit, only the way that brings you personal peace.
> 
> In relation to the points I've quoted:
> 1/2- For bags I don't use frequently, I ask myself if they serve a specific function that can justify keeping them. For eg- my beater bag for when I'm volunteering (anything else would be inappropriate in a shelter), no-brand bag for when I'm travelling, the one bag I can rely on when it's pouring down rain. Bags like those are not used regularly but they are necessary in my life because my other bags cannot serve these very specific functions. They get kept in spite of infrequent use.
> The remainder are the ones I downsize from. If the bag size is not functional for my life, if it is too heavy, if I don't feel like it's my style, then I do not try to make it work no matter how much I like the way it looks. I just release it knowing that someone else will love it and it will be perfect for them.
> Bags are meant to be functional and to tote your stuff around. We get caught up in the beauty of them but, at their core, their purpose is to function. If they do not function for you, let them go to someone who can make them work and trust that you've uplifted someone else and improved their situation with your generosity. This will bring you more joy than looking at that bag on your shelf and feeling frustrated or guilty that you're not utilizing it.
> 
> I've said this somewhere up thread, we can appreciate beautiful things without needing to own them. And we can be grateful to have owned them for a season of our lives without needing to carry them into the next season.
> 
> Having said all that, with regards to your Gucci satchel, is it possible to have it reworked into something else? I know a friend of mine once had a cobbler turn her tote bag (that had been damaged in one section) into a pair of shoes. He used the bag's printed leather as the front/ top of the mules, and used his own materials for the rest of the shoes. And he even made her a key chain from the remaining scraps of leather.
> If there's a way to repurpose it, then that would be ideal. Or else, let it be the one display item that you enjoy as a piece of art. Having a single bag like that is not an issue in my mind. It's when you have a plethora of them that it becomes a weighty load.
> 
> 3- I have had to move a lot in my life and I have let go of a lot of expensive things in my time due to those moves. Letting go of sentimental and/or expensive items is hard, particularly when you adore those items. But I personally have made it easier on myself by reminding myself of this:
> The money is already spent. Having an item that _represents _that money in my space doesn't bring the money back.
> So, if you can recoup even a bit of your loss from consignment/ reselling directly, please do that. Some money in your account is better than nothing. It's not a loss then, it's a gain (however partial, it is still actual money).
> If that's not a viable option, then it's still okay to gift your bags and consider the money lost a charitable donation of sorts, because that money is long gone anyway and that bag unused on the shelf isn't bringing it back.
> Sometimes we spend our money incorrectly. That happens to _everyone_. It's okay. More money can always be earned, and the peace of mind of letting go of dead weight is far more valuable than the $ amount you spent on that item to begin with.
> 
> 4- Goodwill may not be a good option, but there are other ways to donate. For instance, I gifted several bags to coworkers who admired them. My mother has gifted her things to her nurses and even janitorial staff in various hospitals and clinics she has worked in. Those people would not have been able to purchase items of that quality in their financial position, so they really appreciated the bags and used them with joy (obviously I'm not suggesting you gift an Hermes or Chanel as that would make the recipient uncomfortable, but you could do this for lesser known/ no-name bags that you don't love because the recipients likely will adore them). Another user on tpf whom I PM with has done exactly the same with her unwanted bags this past year.
> 
> If coworkers and friends aren't an option, I always like to donate to places like Dress for Success. Or if you know someone whose kids are just graduating university and will be starting their job hunting, gift their kids a suitable bag for interviews. Giving someone a professional leg-up is one of the greatest gifts you can give.
> 
> The flip side of this coin- I gave my friend's grandmother one of my most expensive bags that I had only used twice. I noticed her looking at it when I was visiting, and on her 90th birthday a couple of months later, I had cleaned and conditioned the bag, put it the original packaging and gifted it to her.
> She had never owned a really nice bag in her own life, and I explained to her that I picked it up for myself and used it twice, but would be much happier and truly honoured if she would accept it as a gesture of my love for her. She lived to be 93 and used my bag everyday in those 3 years- mind you, she rarely went out at that stage, but she sat it beside her when she had visitors and used it when she did go out. She was overjoyed with owning it and, I hope, touched that I gave her something I loved. I never regretted letting go of that bag, in spite of how much I had initially longed to own it, it went to a much more deserving person. It's one of the happiest memories I have.
> My point being that there are different avenues for donations that we may not even realize because we're used to donating to specific charity shops.
> 
> This post is much longer than intended- as so many of mine end up being. Sorry! I hope it helps a little. I'll just reiterate that the process of editing is a personal journey, so please note that this has been my approach but it may not resonate with other people.


Beautiful post!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Freak4Coach said:


> So like I said, I read this whole thread last night. I've been feeling like I have too many bags for a while. At one time I was up to 50 something. I have no idea how I stored all of those. I'm not sure how many I have now. I typically don't count clutches because those are more like an SLG to me. I have a number of different brands from Zara to Gucci, LV etc. I think I have in the neighborhood of 20? Maybe I'll count sometime today.
> 
> Someone mentioned that too many choices can result in not making a choice. I think that has a lot to do with why my bags don't get rotated more. I had stopped buying bags for quite a while but recently have bought a few. I have a couple I still haven't used yet but can't return.
> 
> Maybe someone can help me with some of my downsizing issues:
> 
> I don't use for some reason (size, not right for the occasion, wrong season) but I'm afraid I'll regret if I get rid of.
> Some are too beautiful to get rid of but I don't use. For example, I have a Gucci Flora satchel bag that has the most gorgeous print. It's like art really. At the time I was into larger bags but now I'm not. If I think about it she was too big then but the smaller one seemed too small. Anyway, I've hardly used. 3 times?
> 
> I can't get past the huge monetary loss if I get rid of the bag but I have done it. Matter of fact, I just returned 2 bags that don't work for me and the return shipping was insane. But it was better than 2 bags sitting on a shelf. I have also sold for a big loss. I figure some money back is better than nothing but it seems harder now that my collection is getting smaller.
> 
> I don't have anyone that I would gift them to and the thought of these rolling around in the Goodwill bins makes me
> These are just some of the thoughts I have right now. I'm not sure where to start. Part of me wants to go back to the day of one bag but part of me doesn't. And to answer someone else's question - yes, you can wear out a bag. I have one (it's my under the radar bag because I fear judgement from some with the amount of money I spend on bags) that I've used so much that the glazing on the straps is gone. The rest of the bag is perfect. Go figure
> 
> Anyway, thank you for reading my long post. Any input would be appreciated.




Here's what you do-

Get a box and put the bags you are considering ridding yourself of in it. Put the box away somewhere in which you won't see it everyday (a closet that's not often used, under a bed, etc.) Leave them in there and go about your business for about a month, keeping your bags that are staying in regular rotation/view in your closet.

Now, at the end of that month, pull the box out and ask yourself these questions:
           -Did I notice the bag(s) absence?
           -Did it disrupt my daily life in any way that they weren't in rotation, or that they were absent,      period?.
           -Did I miss the bag(s) in question...more to the point, if you did, would you go out and by another if you had already sold it?

If you can answer 'no' to all of these questions, than you're good to get rid of it. This is they system I use, and it's not failed me yet.


----------



## Freak4Coach

whateve said:


> I have the same issues! I end up hanging on to bags that I wouldn't get enough money for if I were to sell. The only people I can gift bags to are my daughters and they already have enough from me, plus they would only want the bags I wouldn't want to give up.
> 
> I think it helps to track usage. I tracked usage all last year. There weren't a lot of surprises but it made me more aware of what bags weren't getting carried much.
> 
> I used to have a problem with not using my smaller bags but I downsized my wallet so now I carry them more.





diane278 said:


> @jblended....Holy moly, sister! While I was typing out my feeble one paragraph response, you covered it all!
> 
> @Freak4Coach, As someone who’s still grappling with the bag surplus issue, I don’t think I have any real answers about where to start. I started with the removal of bags I thought would be the easiest to let go of. I needed a shot of success to get me going. I did it in stages and it worked for me. As I posted recently, I’ve been feeling somewhat stuck recently, but I think I’m making progress emotionally.





BagsNBaguettes said:


> Here's what you do-
> 
> Get a box and put the bags you are considering ridding yourself of in it. Put the box away somewhere in which you won't see it everyday (a closet that's not often used, under a bed, etc.) Leave them in there and go about your business for about a month, keeping your bags that are staying in regular rotation/view in your closet.
> 
> Now, at the end of that month, pull the box out and ask yourself these questions:
> -Did I notice the bag(s) absence?
> -Did it disrupt my daily life in any way that they weren't in rotation, or that they were absent,      period?.
> -Did I miss the bag(s) in question...more to the point, if you did, would you go out and by another if you had already sold it?
> 
> If you can answer 'no' to all of these questions, than you're good to get rid of it. This is they system I use, and it's not failed me yet.



Thank you for all the ideas! All so appreciated!


----------



## Freak4Coach

jblended said:


> I don't know if my opinion will be helpful, but I'll share in the hopes that you get some idea of how I personally deal with these choices. Perhaps as more of us talk, you'll find a system that works for you.
> The most important thing to remember is that it is a personal journey and there's no right or wrong way to edit, only the way that brings you personal peace.
> 
> In relation to the points I've quoted:
> 1/2- For bags I don't use frequently, I ask myself if they serve a specific function that can justify keeping them. For eg- my beater bag for when I'm volunteering (anything else would be inappropriate in a shelter), no-brand bag for when I'm travelling, the one bag I can rely on when it's pouring down rain. Bags like those are not used regularly but they are necessary in my life because my other bags cannot serve these very specific functions. They get kept in spite of infrequent use.
> The remainder are the ones I downsize from. If the bag size is not functional for my life, if it is too heavy, if I don't feel like it's my style, then I do not try to make it work no matter how much I like the way it looks. I just release it knowing that someone else will love it and it will be perfect for them.
> Bags are meant to be functional and to tote your stuff around. We get caught up in the beauty of them but, at their core, their purpose is to function. If they do not function for you, let them go to someone who can make them work and trust that you've uplifted someone else and improved their situation with your generosity. This will bring you more joy than looking at that bag on your shelf and feeling frustrated or guilty that you're not utilizing it.
> 
> I've said this somewhere up thread, we can appreciate beautiful things without needing to own them. And we can be grateful to have owned them for a season of our lives without needing to carry them into the next season.
> 
> Having said all that, with regards to your Gucci satchel, is it possible to have it reworked into something else? I know a friend of mine once had a cobbler turn her tote bag (that had been damaged in one section) into a pair of shoes. He used the bag's printed leather as the front/ top of the mules, and used his own materials for the rest of the shoes. And he even made her a key chain from the remaining scraps of leather.
> If there's a way to repurpose it, then that would be ideal. Or else, let it be the one display item that you enjoy as a piece of art. Having a single bag like that is not an issue in my mind. It's when you have a plethora of them that it becomes a weighty load.
> 
> 3- I have had to move a lot in my life and I have let go of a lot of expensive things in my time due to those moves. Letting go of sentimental and/or expensive items is hard, particularly when you adore those items. But I personally have made it easier on myself by reminding myself of this:
> The money is already spent. Having an item that _represents _that money in my space doesn't bring the money back.
> So, if you can recoup even a bit of your loss from consignment/ reselling directly, please do that. Some money in your account is better than nothing. It's not a loss then, it's a gain (however partial, it is still actual money).
> If that's not a viable option, then it's still okay to gift your bags and consider the money lost a charitable donation of sorts, because that money is long gone anyway and that bag unused on the shelf isn't bringing it back.
> Sometimes we spend our money incorrectly. That happens to _everyone_. It's okay. More money can always be earned, and the peace of mind of letting go of dead weight is far more valuable than the $ amount you spent on that item to begin with.
> 
> 4- Goodwill may not be a good option, but there are other ways to donate. For instance, I gifted several bags to coworkers who admired them. My mother has gifted her things to her nurses and even janitorial staff in various hospitals and clinics she has worked in. Those people would not have been able to purchase items of that quality in their financial position, so they really appreciated the bags and used them with joy (obviously I'm not suggesting you gift an Hermes or Chanel as that would make the recipient uncomfortable, but you could do this for lesser known/ no-name bags that you don't love because the recipients likely will adore them). Another user on tpf whom I PM with has done exactly the same with her unwanted bags this past year.
> 
> If coworkers and friends aren't an option, I always like to donate to places like Dress for Success. Or if you know someone whose kids are just graduating university and will be starting their job hunting, gift their kids a suitable bag for interviews. Giving someone a professional leg-up is one of the greatest gifts you can give.
> 
> The flip side of this coin- I gave my friend's grandmother one of my most expensive bags that I had only used twice. I noticed her looking at it when I was visiting, and on her 90th birthday a couple of months later, I had cleaned and conditioned the bag, put it the original packaging and gifted it to her.
> She had never owned a really nice bag in her own life, and I explained to her that I picked it up for myself and used it twice, but would be much happier and truly honoured if she would accept it as a gesture of my love for her. She lived to be 93 and used my bag everyday in those 3 years- mind you, she rarely went out at that stage, but she sat it beside her when she had visitors and used it when she did go out. She was overjoyed with owning it and, I hope, touched that I gave her something I loved. I never regretted letting go of that bag, in spite of how much I had initially longed to own it, it went to a much more deserving person. It's one of the happiest memories I have.
> My point being that there are different avenues for donations that we may not even realize because we're used to donating to specific charity shops.
> 
> This post is much longer than intended- as so many of mine end up being. Sorry! I hope it helps a little. I'll just reiterate that the process of editing is a personal journey, so please note that this has been my approach but it may not resonate with other people.



Thank you for taking the time to write this. It is appreciated more than you know. Like @Cate14, I needed this today. It actually brought me to tears. I had been putting a lot of pressure on myself and this made me realize I don't need to rush it. 

The story about your friend's grandmother is so touching. Thank you for sharing it!

I donate my clothing to the local Women's Shelter. I will consider this as an option for the bags. I don't have a local D for S but I might make a trip to the closest one which is a little over an hour away.

2019 was beyond tough for many reasons. Lost my mother in law, my brother and one of my four legged kids. Through the loss of my MIL and brother, we've taken possession of their things and which has increased the stress of the excess. This year is about making my life "lighter", more peaceful. Getting rid of excess and things that do not serve a purpose to me is part of the journey for this year. Thank you for helping to ease my mind and hopefully, make this process easier.


----------



## jblended

Freak4Coach said:


> Thank you for taking the time to write this. It is appreciated more than you know. Like @Cate14, I needed this today. It actually brought me to tears. I had been putting a lot of pressure on myself and this made me realize I don't need to rush it.
> 
> The story about your friend's grandmother is so touching. Thank you for sharing it!
> 
> I donate my clothing to the local Women's Shelter. I will consider this as an option for the bags. I don't have a local D for S but I might make a trip to the closest one which is a little over an hour away.
> 
> 2019 was beyond tough for many reasons. Lost my mother in law, my brother and one of my four legged kids. Through the loss of my MIL and brother, we've taken possession of their things and which has increased the stress of the excess. This year is about making my life "lighter", more peaceful. Getting rid of excess and things that do not serve a purpose to me is part of the journey for this year. Thank you for helping to ease my mind and hopefully, make this process easier.



I'm terribly sorry for your losses. I have been there, done that (both people and cats; in fact in 2011 I lost 3 dear friends and a cat all in the space of 4 months) so I understand how devastating this time can be.  I hope you find healing. 

I use a word of the year each year, to ground me when I am going through tough times. For this year, I've been toying with "Light": to remember to be light when life is heavy, to take things easy, to own fewer material things and lighten my load, but also to brighten up my surroundings, enjoy more sunshine and make sure my words, actions and attitude lighten and uplift everyone I interact with.
So, hearing you say that this is your year to make your life lighter really resonates with me deeply. 

Absolutely take your time sorting through your stuff, particularly as you're working through grief and other people's belongings in addition to your own. That is a difficult process in itself. Allow yourself some grace here.
I've found when I'm editing correctly, the process is calming, helps me process my anxiety and allows me to be introspective. But when I'm purging incorrectly and under self-inflicted pressure to just remove lots of stuff, it only adds to my anxiety and creates a feeling of being lost and unsure if I'm making the right decisions. It's a process- one that you embark on at your own pace.

Thanks to everyone for their kind words about my posts. I always feel guilty sharing my opinion, knowing I'm not as experienced or as knowledgeable as the majority of people on here, but I'm repeatedly met with warmth and acceptance which is deeply touching.

Sorry to derail the thread. Bye


----------



## diane278

jblended said:


> I'm terribly sorry for your losses. I have been there, done that (both people and cats; in fact in 2011 I lost 3 dear friends and a cat all in the space of 4 months) so I understand how devastating this time can be.  I hope you find healing.
> 
> I use a word of the year each year, to ground me when I am going through tough times. For this year, I've been toying with "Light": to remember to be light when life is heavy, to take things easy, to own fewer material things and lighten my load, but also to brighten up my surroundings, enjoy more sunshine and make sure my words, actions and attitude lighten and uplift everyone I interact with.
> So, hearing you say that this is your year to make your life lighter really resonates with me deeply.
> 
> Absolutely take your time sorting through your stuff, particularly as you're working through grief and other people's belongings in addition to your own. That is a difficult process in itself. Allow yourself some grace here.
> I've found when I'm editing correctly, the process is calming, helps me process my anxiety and allows me to be introspective. But when I'm purging incorrectly and under self-inflicted pressure to just remove lots of stuff, it only adds to my anxiety and creates a feeling of being lost and unsure if I'm making the right decisions. It's a process- one that you embark on at your own pace.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their kind words about my posts. I always feel guilty sharing my opinion, knowing I'm not as experienced or as knowledgeable as the majority of people on here, but I'm repeatedly met with warmth and acceptance which is deeply touching.
> 
> Sorry to derail the thread. Bye



You’ve never derailed the thread. After all, the title requests that readers “_share _your edited bag closet journey.”  How much easier all this would be if our emotions weren’t part of it.  I know mine throw doubts at me as I try to find some “perfect balance” that probably exists only in my imagination. Personally, I need to hear others opinions....after all, if I had all the answers, I wouldn’t be here.


----------



## bagnut1

I have managed to send off 5 bags directly to consignment (yay!).  But, in doing post-holiday reorg I revisited the pile in the Closet for Outgoing Bags.  There were another 4 bags and 2 SLGs.  Only 2 bags are making it to consignment.  Grrrr.

The 2 I am keeping are totes, which I am justifying by saying "they're not bags, they're totes."  And "they don't take up much room and the resale is much less than the bags."  And "they are such nice colors for spring/summer."

I will try to be diligent about counting outings on these through September to see if this was the right call.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> I have managed to send off 5 bags directly to consignment (yay!).  But, in doing post-holiday reorg I revisited the pile in the Closet for Outgoing Bags.  There were another 4 bags and 2 SLGs.  Only 2 bags are making it to consignment.  Grrrr.
> 
> The 2 I am keeping are totes, which I am justifying by saying "they're not bags, they're totes."  And "they don't take up much room and the resale is much less than the bags."  And "they are such nice colors for spring/summer."
> 
> I will try to be diligent about counting outings on these through September to see if this was the right call.



You can always release them later.  If you let go of them prematurely, then they’re gone and if you decide it was a mistake, there’s not much recourse....unless you want to turn around and buy more to replace them. That’s one reason I’m moving so slowly at this point.  In the beginning, deciding which ones to let go of was fairly easy. And those are so gone that I’m not even sure which ones they were.  I don’t want to wish I’d kept something....and I _really _don’t want to turn around and _repurchase _a style that I regret getting rid of.....


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> ....and I _really _don’t want to turn around and _repurchase _a style that I regret getting rid of.....


Wise words as always, and sadly yes, I have done that.  It sucks.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> You can always release them later.  If you let go of them prematurely, then they’re gone and if you decide it was a mistake, there’s not much recourse....unless you want to turn around and buy more to replace them. That’s one reason I’m moving so slowly at this point.  In the beginning, deciding which ones to let go of was fairly easy. And those are so gone that I’m not even sure which ones they were.  I don’t want to wish I’d kept something....and I _really _don’t want to turn around and _repurchase _a style that I regret getting rid of.....


Which I've done, but after repurchasing, I usually end up getting rid of it again. There was a reason I got rid of it in the first place.


----------



## diane278

While I’m still waiting for the suede tote I ordered in early December, I think that I’ll be done with my bag collection when it arrives. I feel that I have the right styles and colors of bags in my closet to satisfy my bag needs & desires.  I’m not aiming for this to be a lifetime commitment, although it may end up that way.  Time will tell.


----------



## inverved

I've just sold my Givenchy Antigona Mini this morning via payment plan, so I'm officially down to 10 premier designer bags:



I'm very happy with this outcome, as it allows me to enjoy what I have. My Polene Numero Un in Trio Black is also currently fulfilling my medium bag needs.


----------



## diane278

@no_1_diva, Congratulations! I’m really impressed with how efficiently you were able to accomplish this.  
Do you have any suggestions for the rest of us?


----------



## inverved

diane278 said:


> @no_1_diva, Congratulations! I’m really impressed with how efficiently you were able to accomplish this.
> Do you have any suggestions for the rest of us?



Thanks, Diane! 

For me, it was easy because I'm mainly a black bag girl (although I have a soft spot for Hermes bags in dark blue colours) and prefer classic styles. When you limit yourself to one colour, your collection can become quite redundant very quickly!

With that being said, my Dior Miss Promenade is a bright violet patent and I wouldn't have it any other way. I absolutely love the colour on this bag and it's quite the attention grabber too. I needed a less serious and fun bag in my collection and this definitely hits the mark.

If I decide to get another bag in the future (never say never), I'll probably remove the Chanel WOC from my list and classify it as an SLG instead (alongside my Pochette Accessoires NM). That's not technically cheating, is it? 

Ultimately, there should be no rules for your collection, so if you end up with more than 10, so be it!


----------



## diane278

@no_1_diva, I agree with your assessment....six of my bags are black.  That’s nearly half of my entire collection. I’ve been through a lot of trial & error these past ten years. This is the first time I’ve felt that I have a good balance. It’s also the first time I’ve slowed down and really focused on what I use.

I’ve spent the past ten years using only BV bags, but a recent change in designers has disrupted my fondness of that brand.  Like a row of falling dominos, that change spurred the changes I’m now in the midst of.  Although it’s been a somewhat expensive experience, it’s become a new adventure.

BTW, I noticed you have “the minimalist” under your avatar.....while I have “minimalist wannabe” under mine. Coincidence?.....or not?


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> @no_1_diva, I agree with your assessment....six of my bags are black.  That’s nearly half of my entire collection. I’ve been through a lot of trial & error these past ten years. This is the first time I’ve felt that I have a good balance. It’s also the first time I’ve slowed down and really focused on what I use.
> 
> I’ve spent the past ten years using only BV bags, but a recent change in designers has disrupted my fondness of that brand.  Like a row of falling dominos, that change spurred the changes I’m now in the midst of.  Although it’s been a somewhat expensive experience, it’s become a new adventure.
> 
> BTW, I noticed you have “the minimalist” under your avatar.....while I have “minimalist wannabe” under mine. Coincidence?.....or not?


I guess that since I want a bag in every color of the rainbow, I could never get my collection down that low. I have 9 black bags!


----------



## inverved

diane278 said:


> @no_1_diva, I agree with your assessment....six of my bags are black.  That’s nearly half of my entire collection. I’ve been through a lot of trial & error these past ten years. This is the first time I’ve felt that I have a good balance. It’s also the first time I’ve slowed down and really focused on what I use.
> 
> I’ve spent the past ten years using only BV bags, but a recent change in designers has disrupted my fondness of that brand.  Like a row of falling dominos, that change spurred the changes I’m now in the midst of.  Although it’s been a somewhat expensive experience, it’s become a new adventure.
> 
> BTW, I noticed you have “the minimalist” under your avatar.....while I have “minimalist wannabe” under mine. Coincidence?.....or not?



Believe it or not, my first love almost 20 years ago, when I started collecting, was Fendi and bought various styles, including the Mini Spy in Cognac. However, when it came time to resell, I always had massive losses, so that's when my pursuit of classics began.

I think the change in creative directors at BV is a sign to either stop and use what you have... or possibly look at other designers. But it's a nice feeling to not have a wishlist and enjoy what you have. 

I love the observation! Does that mean I have to always keep you in check?


----------



## diane278

no_1_diva said:


> *l love the observation! Does that mean I always have to keep you in check? *


 
Yes!....But I think I’ve already done all the damage I’m going to do.....so it shouldn’t be too difficult going forward. And you’re right, I really like not having a wishlist.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Yes!....But I think I’ve already done all the damage I’m going to do.....so it shouldn’t be too difficult going forward. And you’re right, I really like not having a wishlist.


Ditt*o. *


----------



## bagnut1

no_1_diva said:


> Believe it or not, my first love almost 20 years ago, when I started collecting, was Fendi and bought various styles, including the Mini Spy in Cognac. However, when it came time to resell, I always had massive losses, so that's when my pursuit of classics began.
> 
> I think the change in creative directors at BV is a sign to either stop and use what you have... or possibly look at other designers. But it's a nice feeling to not have a wishlist and enjoy what you have.
> 
> I love the observation! Does that mean I have to always keep you in check?


My first true designer bag love was a Fendi too!  It was an enormous but shallow hobo and I kept it For Ever.  I finally let it go a couple of years ago, but was so happy to soon find a modern replacement in the BV City Veneta.  Sadly, it was the last of Tomas Maier's designs.

IMO it's a classic.  Can't go wrong with those.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I think my biggest problem is figuring out what color is my base neutral color - I have 5 brown bags, 2 navy bags, and 9 black bags...

Some days I just think I don't know what I want to be when I grow up, so I'm playing dress up.


----------



## Joule

I was shocked to realize this morning that since October, I have used only four bags: a BV Veneta, a BV Olimpia, a BV tote, and a Longchamp le Pliage for bad weather. I may have to run back to my closet and ferret out a few more sacrificial lambs. 
@Vintage Leather, I completely understand your base color problem. I had wanted to find a lighter-colored shoulder bag for spring/summer, but am now rethinking that. I really do prefer to stick with black and brown, no matter the season.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Vintage Leather said:


> I think my biggest problem is figuring out what color is my base neutral color - I have 5 brown bags, 2 navy bags, and 9 black bags...
> 
> Some days I just think I don't know what I want to be when I grow up, so I'm playing dress up.


I haven't figured out what my base neutral color is either - this is why I have black bags, brown bags and a pinky beige bag in my wardrobe.  But they all get used regularly so I think it's all good.

As for navy bags, I love them but my navy bag gets very little wear.  However, I am not willing to let it go yet, since I love the bag!


----------



## Lejic

I sold my Balenciaga city - at a HUGE loss, too. 1000 GBP bought, I think in the end fashionphile gave me 160 bucks? I tried selling on eBay, kept getting buyers who didn’t pay (no idea why people keep doing that, some asked questions as if really interested, too!).

At least it’s not staring at me asking why i have a bag I don’t love like it had been for the last 3 years!!

Summary of what I’ve gotten rid of in 2019:
2-3 backpacks
1 Balenciaga city

Right now I have:
2 LV medium size purses
1 Alexander McQueen handheld clutch 
1 Kenzo chain-wallet-y clutch
1 Longchamp zipped tote
1 Madewell traveler tote
1 Fossil purple crossbody <— lovely leather but I just don’t use it anymore
1 Kipling crossbody that I sometimes use on international trips, especially when I need to be handsfree but not a pickpocket magnet
1 Tumi backpack - small and light, perfect for hikes or some business trips where a crossbody isn’t appropriate
1 Bric’s workhorse of a purse - divisions are same as LV Montaigne, but much bigger and more square
1 dark but bright blood-red Lacoste crossbody. The color drew me in but I just don’t use it

11 total
1 Backpack,1 shoulder bag, 5 crossbodies, 2 clutches, 2 totes


Thoughts for 2020:

1: get rid of the Fossil, it’s buttery soft leather keeps pulling me back in but I barely wear it once a year. Goodwill, I guess?

2: Get rid of the Kipling, probably give to mom since she uses light purses like that more than I do

3: Get rid of the red Lacoste - don’t think mom or sister would like it, so another goodwill candidate

4: Get rid of the Bric’s - really nice and such a workhorse but I just don’t reach for it over the Madewell tote, so what’s the point?

After purge I’ll have 7 total:
1 Backpack, 2 crossbodies, 2 clutches, 2 totes


If we go by usage, I rarely touch the Kenzo clutch, but it has good memories of a trip with my family to Berlin so I’ll keep it. Doesn’t really take any space anyway. Maybe the framing idea would work for it, for my walk-in closet... Thank goodness for this thread! 

Will I add in 2020?

Not sure. Number-wise I don’t mind going up, but usage-wise I can’t justify anything to be honest. If I love something I’ll grab it, but I’m a “have a few and love them” sort of gal with purses, so it’s much more likely that I’ll focus on SLGs this year, if anything.

Bonus pic of my Madewell tote accompanying me today at the airport!


----------



## Vintage Leather

My other problem with editing is that my bag collection seems to have multiple personalities.

Half the collection looks like “vice president of a New York advertising firm” and the other half is “preschool teacher.”  The sad part is, both people have a full collection of bags.


----------



## indiaink

Vintage Leather said:


> My other problem with editing is that my bag collection seems to have multiple personalities.
> 
> Half the collection looks like “vice president of a New York advertising firm” and the other half is “preschool teacher.”  The sad part is, both people have a full collection of bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

Vintage Leather said:


> My other problem with editing is that my bag collection seems to have multiple personalities.
> 
> Half the collection looks like “vice president of a New York advertising firm” and the other half is “preschool teacher.”  The sad part is, both people have a full collection of bags.


That is cute!!!  And it just shows you are young at heart while being the consummate professional. Good for you.


----------



## Joule

Vintage Leather said:


> My other problem with editing is that my bag collection seems to have multiple personalities.
> 
> Half the collection looks like “vice president of a New York advertising firm” and the other half is “preschool teacher.”  The sad part is, both people have a full collection of bags.


This made my day.


----------



## diane278

I so enjoy reading everyone’s posts here, that I’m not sure I even want to get to the point where my bag collection is all dialed in.....which I expect will happen in the very near future.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I so enjoy reading everyone’s posts here, that I’m not sure I even want to get to the point where my bag collection is all dialed in.....which I expect will happen in the very near future.


Yes!  Ambivalence, thy name is minimalist.


----------



## Vintage Leather

diane278 said:


> I so enjoy reading everyone’s posts here, that I’m not sure I even want to get to the point where my bag collection is all dialed in.....which I expect will happen in the very near future.


Will you give up this thread? Or will you mentor others along their journey?


----------



## indiaink

Vintage Leather said:


> Will you give up this thread? Or will you mentor others along their journey?


/chanting Mentor  Mentor  Mentor  Mentor


----------



## diane278

Vintage Leather said:


> Will you give up this thread? Or will you mentor others along their journey?


I started this thread so I wouldn’t be going through the editing process alone...and so that I could benefit from others’ ideas....and it’s definitely helped me. I know that in order for me to remain on track, I’ll need to stay connected. I’ve been through this process before (more than once) but it didn’t “stick” and I think it’s because I didn’t have a support group aimed at helping me edit effectively nor did I have a place where I could hold myself accountable.  Part of my plan for accountability is to take a family photo pretty soon.  Just committing to that, makes me a bit nervous.......


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I started this thread so I wouldn’t be going through the editing process alone...and so that I could benefit from others’ ideas....and it’s definitely helped me. I know that in order for me to remain on track, I’ll need to stay connected. I’ve been through this process before (more than once) but it didn’t “stick” and I think it’s because I didn’t have a support group aimed at helping me edit effectively nor did I have a place where I could hold myself accountable.  Part of my plan for accountability is to take a family photo pretty soon.  Just committing to that, makes me a bit nervous.......


Don’t be nervous!  Your collection and your photos are beautiful.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Don’t be nervous!  Your collection and your photos are beautiful.


My hesitation is based on the fear that I won’t be able to maintain my self-imposed restrictions regarding my bag collection (and the fact that the final (?) bag won’t be delivered until Monday). But I’ll try to get it taken once my _final _piece arrives.....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> My hesitation is based on the fear that I won’t be able to maintain my self-imposed restrictions regarding my bag collection (and the fact that the final (?) bag won’t be delivered until Monday). But I’ll try to get it taken once my _final _piece arrives.....


I know you have been in the bag business way longer than I have been. But I confess that "final" is NOT in my bag vocabulary.  As long as I can sell one or trade one, there is room for one.  That is my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> I know you have been in the bag business way longer than I have been. But I confess that "final" is NOT in my bag vocabulary.  As long as I can sell one or trade one, there is room for one.  That is my story and I am sticking to it.


You nailed it! I love trading in or selling existing to finance new bags, so much fun, I’m so pleased with my current collection that It may be awhile before I go looking for anything new.


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> You nailed it! I love trading in or selling existing to finance new bags, so much fun, I’m so pleased with my current collection that It may be awhile before I go looking for anything new.


Me too.  I have around 20 bags and use them all.   I have one or two that I could part with, but no hurry to do so. Often even though I love a particular bag and can never imagine getting rid of it, I see another style that I love even more.  So as long as I have the money and do my research I still end up with bags I love and use.  Isn’t this what this whole bag journey is all about?


----------



## Nibb

I believe it is. For me the joinery into luxury was also to stop wasting hard earned money on junk, buy well made classic pieces that would carry me into the future. If I stopped shopping right here and now I would be completely happy with what I have for at least the next 10 years, maybe longer. There are 14 bags in my house not counting a few old style pouches, each bag has been a slow and deliberate purchase, no impulse buys. I do want a Lauren clutch but can’t decide which one so I will wait, no big deal.


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> I believe it is. For me the joinery into luxury was also to stop wasting hard earned money on junk, buy well made classic pieces that would carry me into the future. If I stopped shopping right here and now I would be completely happy with what I have for at least the next 10 years, maybe longer. There are 14 bags in my house not counting a few old style pouches, each bag has been a slow and deliberate purchase, no impulse buys. I do want a Lauren clutch but can’t decide which one so I will wait, no big deal.


I feel the same way.


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> I know you have been in the bag business way longer than I have been. But I confess that "final" is NOT in my bag vocabulary.  As long as I can sell one or trade one, there is room for one.  That is my story and I am sticking to it.


I agree. I can't imagine ever being done.
I am getting worried though that at some point my lifestyle will change and I just won't use all my bags. I foresee that at some point I'll become a homebody and only go out of the house once or twice a week.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> I agree. I can't imagine ever being done.
> I am getting worried though that at some point my lifestyle will change and I just won't use all my bags. I foresee that at some point I'll become a homebody and only go out of the house once or twice a week.


 I am retired and there many days when I do not leave the house. Guess what. I change my bag every day just for the pure joy of having and seeing them.  If I only needed a handbag for the purpose of carrying things with me when I left the house, I would only have a winter bag and a summer bag, lol


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> I know you have been in the bag business way longer than I have been. But I confess that "final" is NOT in my bag vocabulary.  As long as I can sell one or trade one, there is room for one.  That is my story and I am sticking to it.



The self-imposed restriction I referred to is a “one-in one-out” rule. The reference to “final piece” means it determines my  “final number”. This will be the first time I’ve put any restrictions on my collection.
My number will be a maximum of 14. (The two that are framed....which I don’t carry aren’t included, but if I start carrying them, I’ll count them)
The late arrival of the suede bag tripped me up. (I’m giving you the side eye, Fedex!)
I thought it would be easier just to post my limits once I had all the bags gathered and a photo taken.

But, instead, here’s my list:
Total: 14
1 summer tote
1 winter tote
1 “barn bag” (MIA.....the suede)
1 summer shoulder bag
1 winter shoulder bag
9 assorted year round clutches
I’m still hoping to reduce my collection as I reduce my wardrobe, but I’m accepting 14 as my base.....


----------



## diane278

Well, my suede tote arrived and has seen the light of day on a maiden voyage.  I am currently trying to copy @southernbelle43 and change out my bags daily.  After a day toting around the suede bag, I’m back using my wonderfully light clutches. I think one of the tote’s best qualities, besides being able to carry packages for me, is that it can also carry a clutch....thus allowing me to carry two bags at once, should I want to. 

I thought I was going to “feel done” but it hasn’t happened. I think I need more editing. Maybe I’ve been playing Bag Lady so long that it’s embedded in me.......


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Well, my suede tote arrived and has seen the light of day on a maiden voyage.  I am currently trying to copy @southernbelle43 and change out my bags daily.  After a day toting around the suede bag, I’m back using my wonderfully light clutches. I think one of the tote’s best qualities, besides being able to carry packages for me, is that it can also carry a clutch....thus allowing me to carry two bags at once, should I want to.
> 
> I thought I was going to “feel done” but it hasn’t happened. I think I need more editing. Maybe I’ve been playing Bag Lady so long that it’s embedded in me.......


Way to go Diane.  Different clothes and shoes every day...why not a different bag.  That is my motto.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Well, my suede tote arrived and has seen the light of day on a maiden voyage.  I am currently trying to copy @southernbelle43 and change out my bags daily.  After a day toting around the suede bag, I’m back using my wonderfully light clutches. I think one of the tote’s best qualities, besides being able to carry packages for me, is that it can also carry a clutch....thus allowing me to carry two bags at once, should I want to.
> 
> I thought I was going to “feel done” but it hasn’t happened. I think I need more editing. Maybe I’ve been playing Bag Lady so long that it’s embedded in me.......



Congrats!  I love the daily bag change program.  It keeps one's lovelies in rotation and reduces guilt about having "too many" bags.

IMO a "collection" is an organism.  It's never complete - there is always something new/rare/previously unknown to add, and usually that means offloading a lesser member of the collection, if for no other reason than the sanity of the collector.

And, you have an amazing collection!  I sincerely hope it's not done.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Congrats!  I love the daily bag change program.  It keeps one's lovelies in rotation and reduces guilt about having "too many" bags.
> 
> IMO a "collection" is an organism.  It's never complete - there is always something new/rare/previously unknown to add, and usually that means offloading a lesser member of the collection, if for no other reason than the sanity of the collector.
> 
> And, you have an amazing collection!  I sincerely hope it's not done.


I agree with your points. I’d like to think my collection is “done” but, in reality, I know better.  At some point, I’ll see a different style and/or brand that calls to me. I do think I’ll be in a holding pattern, regarding purchases, for awhile.  At least I hope so....


----------



## diane278

Well, all I’ve been doing with my bags is using them. But I have been working on the wardrobe part of my closet.  Editing seems to be a huge part of my life.....

What’s everyone else doing?


----------



## jblended

diane278 said:


> Well, all I’ve been doing with my bags is using them. But I have been working on the wardrobe part of my closet.  Editing seems to be a huge part of my life.....
> 
> What’s everyone else doing?


Love that you've got it nailed and are just enjoying the bags now!
Editing is kind of addictive, lol.

I've done a clothing purge and donated some of the bags that were gifted to me- I tried to make them work but they just weren't right for me. Hoping someone else enjoys them.
I also brought in my first 2 pre-loved bags. Both styles that were discontinued and I really wanted when they were launched, so was thrilled to get them pre-loved in great condition. One of them is my HG bag (only a Marc Jacobs, not an H bag or anything) but finally finding it in excellent condition has made me so happy.
That's my bag collection edited for now. I have 4 more bags to let go of in the next few months but, for now, I will enjoy them a little more while I think of whom to pass them on to.

Next I'm editing in my kitchen! I feel like I can let go of some nice plates, mugs and pots without missing them. I know of a family that could use them so that's next on my list.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Well, all I’ve been doing with my bags is using them. But I have been working on the wardrobe part of my closet.  Editing seems to be a huge part of my life.....
> 
> What’s everyone else doing?


I've added a few bags this month, so not very successful. I'm excited to tackle other parts of my house to see what I can get rid of. I did the linen closet last year and I guess I was too aggressive because I had to buy new sheets when I had guests staying with me. I have many collectibles but unless I don't like them I don't see the point of getting rid of them unless it is to someone I know. I guess I don't want bare shelves.


----------



## Aerdem

diane278 said:


> Well, all I’ve been doing with my bags is using them. But I have been working on the wardrobe part of my closet.  Editing seems to be a huge part of my life.....
> 
> What’s everyone else doing?


Lately I’ve been feeling like I sorted the bags and wardrobe.. so I moved on to editing (more like entirely revising) my furniture and living space. I need lighter pieces. Instead of “too much” the pieces felt “too heavy”. I wanted more visual negative space and ‘uninterrupted air’ in my environment. Sounds eccentric- but it has made me feel so light and free. Ha.


----------



## bagnut1

whateve said:


> I've added a few bags this month, so not very successful. I'm excited to tackle other parts of my house to see what I can get rid of. I did the linen closet last year and I guess I was too aggressive because I had to buy new sheets when I had guests staying with me. I have many collectibles but unless I don't like them I don't see the point of getting rid of them unless it is to someone I know. I guess I don't want bare shelves.


LOL about the sheets.

And, this is why I don't have shelves.


----------



## diane278

Aerdem said:


> Lately I’ve been feeling like I sorted the bags and wardrobe.. so I moved on to editing (more like entirely revising) my furniture and living space. I need lighter pieces. Instead of “too much” the pieces felt “too heavy”. I wanted more visual negative space and ‘uninterrupted air’ in my environment. Sounds eccentric- but it has made me feel so light and free. Ha.


I totally get it. I am replacing my LR furniture with less bulky versions.  The new pieces are being delivered next Thursday.  I’m convinced they will look better with my art laden living room.  Plus, I just like them better than what I’m currently sitting on.....


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> I totally get it. I am replacing my LR furniture with less bulky versions.  The new pieces are being delivered next Thursday.  I’m convinced they will look better with my art laden living room.  Plus, I just like them better than what I’m currently sitting on.....


I love my furniture. We've had it for years. The newest piece is probably 20 years old. We even got the couch reupholstered instead of buying a new one.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I love my furniture. We've had it for years. The newest piece is probably 20 years old. *We even got the couch reupholstered instead of buying a new one*.


So did we! We just did that last year, and it was such a good decision. It was always a good piece of furniture, had just gotten tired-looking over the years. We had the sofa and one chair re-upholstered by a local, family-owned business. So good to support a local company, and they did a great job for us.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I totally get it. I am replacing my LR furniture with less bulky versions.  The new pieces are being delivered next Thursday.  I’m convinced they will look better with my art laden living room.  Plus, I just like them better than what I’m currently sitting on.....


Love "less bulky" anything!  Before and after photos, please if you can?  (Also more art!  You have amazing stuff!)
I am still planning to copy you and put something in my fridge, although I recently migrated to a very tall, very skinny model so the space will require some deep thinking.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> So did we! We just did that last year, and it was such a good decision. It was always a good piece of furniture, had just gotten tired-looking over the years. We had the sofa and one chair re-upholstered by a local, family-owned business. So good to support a local company, and they did a great job for us.


I think the quality of our sofa is much better than anything we could buy locally. Our upholstery was done by a local father and son business. We ended up becoming friends with them.


----------



## Joule

whateve said:


> I think the quality of our sofa is much better than anything we could buy locally. Our upholstery was done by a local father and son business. We ended up becoming friends with them.


I’ve had a rough week, and this comment cheered me up considerably. Yay for you.


----------



## Aerdem

bagnut1 said:


> Love "less bulky" anything!  Before and after photos, please if you can?  (Also more art!  You have amazing stuff!)
> I am still planning to copy you and put something in my fridge, although I recently migrated to a very tall, very skinny model so the space will require some deep thinking.


Yes, I second that- would love to see more of your art and furniture! So interesting to see how fashion taste correlates with other design categories!


----------



## jblended

Aerdem said:


> Lately I’ve been feeling like I sorted the bags and wardrobe.. so I moved on to editing (more like entirely revising) my furniture and living space. I need lighter pieces. Instead of “too much” the pieces felt “too heavy”. I wanted more visual negative space and ‘uninterrupted air’ in my environment. Sounds eccentric- but it has made me feel so light and free. Ha.



So funny how many of us are on a similar wavelength! I did this a few years ago (was moving a lot for work then and it made my life easier), and I now habitually live with only a few key pieces of furniture- some that are streamlined and modern in design, others are made from organic natural elements. I love having open living spaces and find it calming. I currently have a total of 9 pieces of furniture (including bed, desk, wardrobes, everything).

People visit and invariably ask where my furniture is hahaha! but I don't feel the need to add more. I have a lot of empty space in my small flat but that makes room for a lot of natural light to flow uninterrupted through the rooms, which is very important to me. 
The few pieces of furniture I own are all unique and beautiful. My personal favourite is a tree stump that's been made into a small side table. It has a lot of natural crevices and brings me such joy when I set my coffee cup down on it every morning.

I do wonder if I'll want a warmer and fuller space in later years- I suppose because people keep telling me my space looks clinical it is so sparse- and perhaps I will? Who knows. If that time comes I'll add more in but will make sure I am doing so mindfully and not just to fill the space. 
I have no set rules around this because I never set out to have it be this minimal, it's just how it naturally ended up. And while I'm open to my views changing, I can honestly say I genuinely love this simplistic set up so much that I don't know if I'll ever want more. I'm very aware that it is a weird way to live by other people's standards!


----------



## bagnut1

jblended said:


> So funny how many of us are on a similar wavelength! I did this a few years ago (was moving a lot for work then and it made my life easier), and I now habitually live with only a few key pieces of furniture- some that are streamlined and modern in design, others are made from organic natural elements. I love having open living spaces and find it calming. I currently have a total of 9 pieces of furniture (including bed, desk, wardrobes, everything).
> 
> People visit and invariably ask where my furniture is hahaha! but I don't feel the need to add more. I have a lot of empty space in my small flat but that makes room for a lot of natural light to flow uninterrupted through the rooms, which is very important to me.
> The few pieces of furniture I own are all unique and beautiful. My personal favourite is a tree stump that's been made into a small side table. It has a lot of natural crevices and brings me such joy when I set my coffee cup down on it every morning.
> 
> I do wonder if I'll want a warmer and fuller space in later years- I suppose because people keep telling me my space looks clinical it is so sparse- and perhaps I will? Who knows. If that time comes I'll add more in but will make sure I am doing so mindfully and not just to fill the space.
> I have no set rules around this because I never set out to have it be this minimal, it's just how it naturally ended up. And while I'm open to my views changing, I can honestly say I genuinely love this simplistic set up so much that I don't know if I'll ever want more. I'm very aware that it is a weird way to live by other people's standards!


Oh my, KUDOS to you for living how you want to live and having only what makes YOU happy.  So many people (myself included for many years) spend way too much time (and money LOL) worrying about other people's opinions.

Your home is your HOME - if you love entertaining great, but still that's just a small percentage of the time you spend in your space.  I feel fortunate that I finally figured it out.  My home is how I want to live for 340 days a year (I figure I entertain ~2x/month - usually we meet people out.)  Why should I dedicate unused space/objects/energy to people who don't live here????

Keep the confidence in your style - it's so easy to fill up space.  It is much more challenging (and rewarding IMO) to let it just "be."


----------



## Aerdem

jblended said:


> So funny how many of us are on a similar wavelength! I did this a few years ago (was moving a lot for work then and it made my life easier), and I now habitually live with only a few key pieces of furniture- some that are streamlined and modern in design, others are made from organic natural elements. I love having open living spaces and find it calming. I currently have a total of 9 pieces of furniture (including bed, desk, wardrobes, everything).
> 
> People visit and invariably ask where my furniture is hahaha! but I don't feel the need to add more. I have a lot of empty space in my small flat but that makes room for a lot of natural light to flow uninterrupted through the rooms, which is very important to me.
> The few pieces of furniture I own are all unique and beautiful. My personal favourite is a tree stump that's been made into a small side table. It has a lot of natural crevices and brings me such joy when I set my coffee cup down on it every morning.
> 
> I do wonder if I'll want a warmer and fuller space in later years- I suppose because people keep telling me my space looks clinical it is so sparse- and perhaps I will? Who knows. If that time comes I'll add more in but will make sure I am doing so mindfully and not just to fill the space.
> I have no set rules around this because I never set out to have it be this minimal, it's just how it naturally ended up. And while I'm open to my views changing, I can honestly say I genuinely love this simplistic set up so much that I don't know if I'll ever want more. I'm very aware that it is a weird way to live by other people's standards!


We completely parallel one another on so many levels! Just like I prefer my handbags streamlined in amount as well as aesthetic- my living space mirrors this. I always get “severe” “clinical”, “sterile” when people comment (wardrobe/bags/furniture/look).

 I love to live and dress for myself. I’m aware I do tend to stand out because I have an inclination towards the extreme end of things. That’s perfectly fine by me.. and cheers to you as well!


----------



## jblended

bagnut1 said:


> Oh my, KUDOS to you for living how you want to live and having only what makes YOU happy.  So many people (myself included for many years) spend way too much time (and money LOL) worrying about other people's opinions.
> 
> Your home is your HOME - if you love entertaining great, but still that's just a small percentage of the time you spend in your space.  I feel fortunate that I finally figured it out.  My home is how I want to live for 340 days a year (I figure I entertain ~2x/month - usually we meet people out.)  Why should I dedicate unused space/objects/energy to people who don't live here????
> 
> Keep the confidence in your style - it's so easy to fill up space.  It is much more challenging (and rewarding IMO) to let it just "be."



Thank you! It is certainly true that in the end, we must make our spaces suit our personal needs over those of others who infrequently occupy them.
That's the thing about editing in general that I'm discovering. It's made me more aware of the simple things that bring me joy, and all the superfluous stuff I once did/owned that was actually never required but seemed socially imposed somehow.
It's really brilliant to hear that you and others have had similar thoughts and have found their own way to edit and make their homes truly homey.

With regards to entertaining, I'm very introverted and love my company in small doses.I will have a couple of friends over to the flat once in a while, but more often than not I'll arrange to meet friends for activities outside. We bond just as much, if not more, if we're on an 'experience' together rather than just sitting in my flat. These days, it's trips to a trampoline park, or a group class of some sort, or simply a long walk in the park. I've failed to convince anyone to skydive with me, but I'll keep going on my own hoping they will work up the courage to join me soon!



Aerdem said:


> We completely parallel one another on so many levels! Just like I prefer my handbags streamlined in amount as well as aesthetic- my living space mirrors this. I always get “severe” “clinical”, “sterile” when people comment (wardrobe/bags/furniture/look).
> 
> *I love to live and dress for myself. *I’m aware I do tend to stand out because I have an inclination towards the extreme end of things. *That’s perfectly fine by me*.. and cheers to you as well!



Absolutely, well said! Like you, I'm happy to stand out because my approach brings me personal peace! By the same token, I appreciate that others' tastes will differ entirely from my own, because that is what makes life so wonderful- our individuality!
My best friend's house is the exact opposite of mine. Not only much larger and filled to the brim with little trinkets, but also very colourful, to the extent she purposefully clashes colours in every single room. She loves the madness and I appreciate her her bold taste, although it is an environment that I could not live in.

Regarding the sterile comment, it is always a shock when I hear it. It doesn't bother me at all but it never makes sense to me either. Yes, I have a lot of negative space which is what I enjoy, and yes, I have minimal furnishings. However, whilst my walls and many of my furniture pieces are white (thereby sterile, fair enough) the remainder of my furniture is made from natural materials (solid wood, marble, bamboo). Not to mention that I have plants around the place and 3 very lively cats! So, to me, my space is warm and very cosy and far from sterile. 
I think people equate having "less" as being "severe" or lacking in some way, but it's actually possible to be minimalistic and have a lot of lightness in your space whist also creating an environment that is warm.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Love "less bulky" anything!  Before and after photos, please if you can?  (Also more art!  You have amazing stuff!)
> I am still planning to copy you and put something in my fridge, although I recently migrated to a very tall, very skinny model so the space will require some deep thinking.


Here is a blurry photo of the top of the fridge. I have a style with the freezer as a pull-out on the bottom. I make frequent small trips to the grocery store or I end up with spoiling food. But it leaves space for decor.  The ceramic Phrenology head is a permanent installation but the cow at the bottom is a recent addition.  He’s replaced a Buddha. (They both are removed at times, if I am preparing a large amount of food.....) 


I’ll try to add art photos in a week or two. I think we’re morphing into an expanded editing thread, which is great for me, as editing is a sport in my house!


----------



## Freak4Coach

jblended said:


> I'm terribly sorry for your losses. I have been there, done that (both people and cats; in fact in 2011 I lost 3 dear friends and a cat all in the space of 4 months) so I understand how devastating this time can be.  I hope you find healing.
> 
> I use a word of the year each year, to ground me when I am going through tough times. For this year, I've been toying with "Light": to remember to be light when life is heavy, to take things easy, to own fewer material things and lighten my load, but also to brighten up my surroundings, enjoy more sunshine and make sure my words, actions and attitude lighten and uplift everyone I interact with.
> So, hearing you say that this is your year to make your life lighter really resonates with me deeply.
> 
> Absolutely take your time sorting through your stuff, particularly as you're working through grief and other people's belongings in addition to your own. That is a difficult process in itself. Allow yourself some grace here.
> I've found when I'm editing correctly, the process is calming, helps me process my anxiety and allows me to be introspective. But when I'm purging incorrectly and under self-inflicted pressure to just remove lots of stuff, it only adds to my anxiety and creates a feeling of being lost and unsure if I'm making the right decisions. It's a process- one that you embark on at your own pace.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their kind words about my posts. I always feel guilty sharing my opinion, knowing I'm not as experienced or as knowledgeable as the majority of people on here, but I'm repeatedly met with warmth and acceptance which is deeply touching.
> 
> Sorry to derail the thread. Bye



I'm so sorry for the delay in responding. I decided to take a step back and breath to try to relieve the pressure on myself. Then I got sick - again - 4th time since Thanksgiving - and then DH got the Flu. Like seriously?!?

Thank you for your kind words and insight. I'm finding that I have to minimize in small doses right now. Sometimes one or two things at a time. This is hard because I tend to be an all or nothing type person. I purged the bathroom and accidentally threw away something I needed so maybe slower is better   I'll see something I don't want anymore and I get rid of it right then. DH was looking for a shirt in the dresser the other day. He pulls one out and says "Oh I need to get rid of that" but proceeds to put in back in. I said don't put it back if you don't want it. 

I saw this and had to get since it's related to "light". Thought I would share. Designed by a 22 year old gal with downs syndrome and she donates part of the profits to charities. Her site is www.candidlykind.com
_*I am NOT affiliated.*_ Just spreading some light...


----------



## Freak4Coach

Lejic said:


> I sold my Balenciaga city - at a HUGE loss, too. 1000 GBP bought, I think in the end fashionphile gave me 160 bucks? I tried selling on eBay, kept getting buyers who didn’t pay (no idea why people keep doing that, some asked questions as if really interested, too!).
> 
> At least it’s not staring at me asking why i have a bag I don’t love like it had been for the last 3 years!!
> 
> Summary of what I’ve gotten rid of in 2019:
> 2-3 backpacks
> 1 Balenciaga city
> 
> Right now I have:
> 2 LV medium size purses
> 1 Alexander McQueen handheld clutch
> 1 Kenzo chain-wallet-y clutch
> 1 Longchamp zipped tote
> 1 Madewell traveler tote
> 1 Fossil purple crossbody <— lovely leather but I just don’t use it anymore
> 1 Kipling crossbody that I sometimes use on international trips, especially when I need to be handsfree but not a pickpocket magnet
> 1 Tumi backpack - small and light, perfect for hikes or some business trips where a crossbody isn’t appropriate
> 1 Bric’s workhorse of a purse - divisions are same as LV Montaigne, but much bigger and more square
> 1 dark but bright blood-red Lacoste crossbody. The color drew me in but I just don’t use it
> 
> 11 total
> 1 Backpack,1 shoulder bag, 5 crossbodies, 2 clutches, 2 totes
> 
> 
> Thoughts for 2020:
> 
> 1: get rid of the Fossil, it’s buttery soft leather keeps pulling me back in but I barely wear it once a year. Goodwill, I guess?
> 
> 2: Get rid of the Kipling, probably give to mom since she uses light purses like that more than I do
> 
> 3: Get rid of the red Lacoste - don’t think mom or sister would like it, so another goodwill candidate
> 
> 4: Get rid of the Bric’s - really nice and such a workhorse but I just don’t reach for it over the Madewell tote, so what’s the point?
> 
> After purge I’ll have 7 total:
> 1 Backpack, 2 crossbodies, 2 clutches, 2 totes
> 
> 
> If we go by usage, I rarely touch the Kenzo clutch, but it has good memories of a trip with my family to Berlin so I’ll keep it. Doesn’t really take any space anyway. Maybe the framing idea would work for it, for my walk-in closet... Thank goodness for this thread!
> 
> Will I add in 2020?
> 
> Not sure. Number-wise I don’t mind going up, but usage-wise I can’t justify anything to be honest. If I love something I’ll grab it, but I’m a “have a few and love them” sort of gal with purses, so it’s much more likely that I’ll focus on SLGs this year, if anything.
> 
> Bonus pic of my Madewell tote accompanying me today at the airport!
> 
> View attachment 4639707



Unfortunately Balenciaga has a very poor resale value right now. I don't understand since they are such great bags. I have 3. I've considered selling one or two but I don't know if it's worth the low payout to me. 

And that tote by the way


----------



## Lejic

Freak4Coach said:


> Unfortunately Balenciaga has a very poor resale value right now. I don't understand since they are such great bags. I have 3. I've considered selling one or two but I don't know if it's worth the low payout to me.
> 
> And that tote by the way


Yeah the resale was terrible but I had to stop seeing it in my closet. Tried to give it away and both my sister and my mom didn't want it, and none of my friends care about bags at all...

Thanks, btw, love the Madewell tote!!


----------



## jblended

Freak4Coach said:


> I'm so sorry for the delay in responding. I decided to take a step back and breath to try to relieve the pressure on myself. Then I got sick - again - 4th time since Thanksgiving - and then DH got the Flu. Like seriously?!?
> 
> Thank you for your kind words and insight. I'm finding that I have to minimize in small doses right now. Sometimes one or two things at a time. This is hard because I tend to be an all or nothing type person. I purged the bathroom and accidentally threw away something I needed so maybe slower is better   I'll see something I don't want anymore and I get rid of it right then. DH was looking for a shirt in the dresser the other day. He pulls one out and says "Oh I need to get rid of that" but proceeds to put in back in. I said don't put it back if you don't want it.
> 
> I saw this and had to get since it's related to "light". Thought I would share. Designed by a 22 year old gal with downs syndrome and she donates part of the profits to charities. Her site is www.candidlykind.com
> _*I am NOT affiliated.*_ Just spreading some light...


Glad to hear you're taking your time and breathing through things. Thanks for sharing that awesome link! 



diane278 said:


> I think we’re morphing into an expanded editing thread, which is great for me, as editing is a sport in my house!


You've created an editing club!


----------



## Aerdem

diane278 said:


> Here is a blurry photo of the top of the fridge. I have a style with the freezer as a pull-out on the bottom. I make frequent small trips to the grocery store or I end up with spoiling food. But it leaves space for decor.  The ceramic Phrenology head is a permanent installation but the cow at the bottom is a recent addition.  He’s replaced a Buddha. (They both are removed at times, if I am preparing a large amount of food.....)
> View attachment 4655448
> 
> I’ll try to add art photos in a week or two. I think we’re morphing into an expanded editing thread, which is great for me, as editing is a sport in my house!


This is absolutely fantastic. I have never thought of an art installation within my appliances! Brilliant. I’m going to blatantly copy you.. if that’s alright! 

And, as long as you don’t mind your thread expanding to other areas of editing I will be sure to share. Every aspect just fascinates me. Your bust in the refrigerator being a prime example.


----------



## whateve

Freak4Coach said:


> Unfortunately Balenciaga has a very poor resale value right now. I don't understand since they are such great bags. I have 3. I've considered selling one or two but I don't know if it's worth the low payout to me.
> 
> And that tote by the way


All my Balenciagas I got second hand. They don't age well. Most of those I see listed are very faded and/or stained. I just got one that I'm probably going to return. It just has too many stains.


----------



## diane278

jblended said:


> You've created an editing club!





Aerdem said:


> This is absolutely fantastic. I have never thought of an art installation within my appliances! Brilliant. I’m going to blatantly copy you.. if that’s alright!
> 
> And, as long as you don’t mind your thread expanding to other areas of editing I will be sure to share. Every aspect just fascinates me. Your bust in the refrigerator being a prime example.


Actually, I see our expansion as a sign of success for all of us who are editing any part of our lives. If we finish our bag closets (at least for a period of time) and then stop, we aren’t following our nature to make other areas of our lives fit the way we want them to.  I don’t  see this as “my thread”.  I may have given birth to it, but it “takes a village” to keep it relevant and moving forward.  I’m happy to be along for the ride with everyone else.....
I’m actually behind on reading all the posts due to the things that sometimes interrupt life.....


----------



## Freak4Coach

whateve said:


> All my Balenciagas I got second hand. They don't age well. Most of those I see listed are very faded and/or stained. I just got one that I'm probably going to return. It just has too many stains.



Yeah, it's hard to find good used ones. Mine are in pristine condition but that doesn't really improve resale value.


----------



## Freak4Coach

jblended said:


> Glad to hear you're taking your time and breathing through things. Thanks for sharing that awesome link!
> 
> 
> You've created an editing club!





diane278 said:


> Actually, I see our expansion as a sign of success for all of us who are editing any part of our lives. If we finish our bag closets (at least for a period of time) and then stop, we aren’t following our nature to make other areas of our lives fit the way we want them to.  I don’t  see this as “my thread”.  I may have given birth to it, but it “takes a village” to keep it relevant and moving forward.  I’m happy to be along for the ride with everyone else.....
> I’m actually behind on reading all the posts due to the things that sometimes interrupt life.....



I am so sorry if I derailed the thread. I came here for advice on bags but found the same principles apply to other things. Hopefully the information I received will help others as well.


----------



## diane278

Freak4Coach said:


> I am so sorry if I derailed the thread. I came here for advice on bags but found the same principles apply to other things. Hopefully the information I received will help others as well.


You didn’t derail anything.  Everything’s fine.....


----------



## Freak4Coach

diane278 said:


> You didn’t derail anything.  Everything’s fine.....



Thank you! But no worries. i didn't take it personal. Just commenting


----------



## diane278




----------



## Purses & Perfumes

diane278 said:


> Actually, I see our expansion as a sign of success for all of us who are editing any part of our lives. If we finish our bag closets (at least for a period of time) and then stop, we aren’t following our nature to make other areas of our lives fit the way we want them to.  I don’t  see this as “my thread”.  I may have given birth to it, but it “takes a village” to keep it relevant and moving forward.  I’m happy to be along for the ride with everyone else.....
> I’m actually behind on reading all the posts due to the things that sometimes interrupt life.....


I am behind on reading all the posts as well, and also haven't done much when it comes to editing my bag closet.  Speaking of things that interrupt, I had a little flooding in my basement recently.  Luckily, it did not affect the carpeted area because I caught it in time.  However, I had some artwork and art supplies stored on the floor in paper bags, and a few other random things which got wet.  Those art supplies were items that I was going to go through and declutter, and I had stored them down there with the intention of getting to them at some point.  Well, I guess circumstances forced me to speed up the editing/streamlining process! 
And now, I am off to catch up on the posts in this thread.


----------



## diane278

The universe sent you a little nudge.....   
If something falls off a high shelf in a cabinet, I take it as a message from the Decluttering Gods.....”There’s too much stuff in here, Diane!”


----------



## Cookiefiend

omg - sorry!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I have enjoyed reading about everyone's furniture and living space preferences.   I don't really have anything much to edit or change with my living space at the moment.  I like a feeling of openness and airiness as well, and love the high ceiling in the living room.  Sometimes, I wish it had skylights - it would be lovely to look up and see the blue sky or maybe stars in the night time.   There are probably some furniture upgrades I could make at some point in the future - perhaps some new bookcases or new side tables.  But I am not feeling any urgency to modify at this point since I'm quite happy with the mellow glow of the wood furniture paired with cream colored walls.  I adore fresh flowers in beautiful glass vases, and really need to bring flowers in on a more regular basis.  Same with indoor plants - currently, I only have a few that are pretty much low maintenance, but I would like to add a few more.

Now, my closet is a different story.  I would love to remodel and/or add a larger storage system so that everything is housed in one place, and there's more hanging space, but I have been resisting the urge to add any furniture there.  Instead, I am keeping the focus on minimizing clothing and so far haven't succumbed to the urge to add any new furniture there!


----------



## jblended

In the spirit of this expanded Editing Journey that the thread has taken, _and at the risk of sounding_ _utterly insane_, I will admit that I'm taking editing to yet another domain: cooking.

I've begun cooking with 4 ingredients or less (excluding things like stock cubes, spices and herbs).
I have always been a fan of simple meals and my fridge (much like Diane's example earlier) is minimalist, stocked with fresh basic ingredients in small amounts so that I do not waste food.
However, I have never attempted to edit my recipes and cook with a set number of ingredients in this manner. This is an experiment, but it is one that I think I will greatly enjoy.
So far, I'm finding that I can taste each ingredient better this way and I don't feel like anything is missing from my meals. I'm certain there will be some dishes that I cannot edit, which is fine by me, but more importantly, it will be interesting to see how many _can _be pared down to minimal ingredients and still taste great.

I think, like editing my bag closet and my wardrobe, I'm figuring out how little I need to be happy and content in each area of my life. Something about the process of simplifying different areas of my life is making me feel like I'm living in a state of abundance. The more I remove, the more I am aware of how much I have and how lucky I am to have it.


----------



## diane278

jblended said:


> In the spirit of this expanded Editing Journey that the thread has taken, _and at the risk of sounding_ _utterly insane_, I will admit that I'm taking editing to yet another domain: cooking.
> 
> I've begun cooking with 4 ingredients or less (excluding things like stock cubes, spices and herbs).
> I have always been a fan of simple meals and my fridge (much like Diane's example earlier) is minimalist, stocked with fresh basic ingredients in small amounts so that I do not waste food.
> However, I have never attempted to edit my recipes and cook with a set number of ingredients in this manner. This is an experiment, but it is one that I think I will greatly enjoy.
> So far, I'm finding that I can taste each ingredient better this way and I don't feel like anything is missing from my meals. I'm certain there will be some dishes that I cannot edit, which is fine by me, but more importantly, it will be interesting to see how many _can _be pared down to minimal ingredients and still taste great.
> 
> I think, like editing my bag closet and my wardrobe, I'm figuring out how little I need to be happy and content in each area of my life. Something about the process of simplifying different areas of my life is making me feel like I'm living in a state of abundance. The more I remove, the more I am aware of how much I have and how lucky I am to have it.


I like this idea! I can see a lot of possibilities here.


----------



## southernbelle43

jblended said:


> In the spirit of this expanded Editing Journey that the thread has taken, _and at the risk of sounding_ _utterly insane_, I will admit that I'm taking editing to yet another domain: cooking.
> 
> I've begun cooking with 4 ingredients or less (excluding things like stock cubes, spices and herbs).
> I have always been a fan of simple meals and my fridge (much like Diane's example earlier) is minimalist, stocked with fresh basic ingredients in small amounts so that I do not waste food.
> However, I have never attempted to edit my recipes and cook with a set number of ingredients in this manner. This is an experiment, but it is one that I think I will greatly enjoy.
> So far, I'm finding that I can taste each ingredient better this way and I don't feel like anything is missing from my meals. I'm certain there will be some dishes that I cannot edit, which is fine by me, but more importantly, it will be interesting to see how many _can _be pared down to minimal ingredients and still taste great.
> 
> I think, like editing my bag closet and my wardrobe, I'm figuring out how little I need to be happy and content in each area of my life. Something about the process of simplifying different areas of my life is making me feel like I'm living in a state of abundance. The more I remove, the more I am aware of how much I have and how lucky I am to have it.


I love this idea.  I too love simple recipes that let the flavor of the food speak for itself.


----------



## diane278

@jblended ...maybe you should start a thread dedicated to “edited cooking”. I have a great Green Drink I’d contribute.....


----------



## southernbelle43

Yum that looks really good!


----------



## BagLadyT

diane278 said:


> I, too, lean towards multiples in styles I really like.  I think this is the most egregious example of multiples I used to have.....I’m now down down to three of these and planning on letting at least one more go....possibly two (if I can get to that place).  At the time, I felt this was a good way to cover my basic color needs.  Now I think I was delusional.
> View attachment 4572396
> 
> I’m letting go of the Fume (beige) at the left end and keeping the Barolo in the middle and the Nero next to it.  I think this photo was taken in 2018 and I had already let go of four at that time.  I recently removed two more.



This is so satisfying to look at!


----------



## diane278

BagLadyT said:


> This is so satisfying to look at!


Yeah, the photo looked great...but the reality was “excess”.  
I now have only one of those bags in my closet.....although I do have other styles and brands.....


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> @jblended ...maybe you should start a thread dedicated to “edited cooking”. I have a great Green Drink I’d contribute.....


Yes!  I have a roast chicken, and a taco recipe (although the tacos use more than 4 ingredients but is super simple).


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Yes!  I have a roast chicken, and a taco recipe (although the tacos use more than 4 ingredients but is super simple).


If you decide to start a recipe thread, please post a link here so we can all find it.....


----------



## diane278

.


----------



## diane278

Oops.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> So, as far as my edited bag collection, it remains as I listed it previously.  Right now, it seems to be working for me. As spring arrives, I will reassess what’s there. The editing concept has definitely crept into other areas of my life. (I went through a filing cabinet yesterday and that’s a dreaded exercise for me....I don’t like dealing with paperwork.) I’m not feeling the need to add anything new and that’s a novelty for me.....although a very welcome one.  Anyone else either making more changes or in limbo?


I've been on a buying spree lately! I haven't put any more things up for sale but I still have a bunch listed, and I sell some every month.


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> I've been on a buying spree lately! I haven't put any more things up for sale but I still have a bunch listed, and I sell some every month.



That’s  progress! 
(Not sure what i did to mess up my post.  Just reposted above)


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> I've been on a buying spree lately! I haven't put any more things up for sale but I still have a bunch listed, and I sell some every month.


Part of my editing meant adding clutches, as that’s the style I use most.  Of course, it also meant eliminating many other bags.  But I now feel like I have the right mix....although I want to remain open to continual change when it’s warranted.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Part of my editing meant adding clutches, as that’s the style I use most.  Of course, it also meant eliminating many other bags.  But I now feel like I have the right mix....although I want to remain open to continual change when it’s warranted.


I bought a bag in a color I've been wanting. Then another bag because the color was gorgeous. Then another because people on tpf were showing theirs and it looked beautiful. I thought it was sold out but a tpfer found where there was one so I could order. Then I bought a clutch that is much smaller than I'm used to carrying but I'm going to make it work because it is so beautiful. That's all since the beginning of the year! The best thing is that none of them were extremely expensive.


----------



## Incalifornia7

Aerdem said:


> I am forever editing my possessions, including (and especially) my bags. I tend to think of it as curating these special little artifacts. When I have “too many” nothing feels as worthy, so I prefer to narrow it down to the most beautiful/interesting/etc.
> 
> At this moment I have 18, which (for me) is less about the number, and more about the feeling I get. Do I feel each holds it’s special place and purpose? I do. It takes a lot for me to be interested in a new bag, and even more to decide to purchase. I always ask myself, “Would this piece add something absolutely incredible to my collection?” It needs to be extraordinary to elicit a “yes”.
> 
> Perhaps my collection does not fall under a “minimal”, but my natural process lends itself to being extremely particular about what is noteworthy enough to enter.


I like your taste in bags. Very nice bags.


----------



## Aerdem

Incalifornia7 said:


> I like your taste in bags. Very nice bags.


Thank you, I appreciate the compliment  

The balenciaga hourglass bag has been on my radar lately, but I’m thinking it’s too close to my balenciaga maillon. Redundant, yes? Or no? Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Katinahat

I am not very good at the editing process. I like my bags too much! 

However, when I was given my first designer bag by my DH I was sure it would be a once in a lifetime purchase. It’s not that I hadn’t always had a few decent bags before which I loved (Radley which is very popular in the UK and Fossil/DKNY) but this was a whole new experience. I used to find my work bag or everyday crossbody would get very worn after being carried constantly for several years. This gift (Mulberry Bayswater) was so gorgeous it just started something and I added other bags. 

I ended up editing my collection by gifting some of my original bags to my mum and sister which they love and giving a few to charity. I kept the DKNYs which my daughters use. 

I am now at 17: mixture of Mulberry bags, one Loewe and several contemporary in MK/Coach/Kate Spade. I added a fitted wardrobe which is used to store them on closed shelves where I can still see them everyday like hidden art. One or two have slight wear to the corners but only the ones I use everyday for work. Switching regularly avoids this. 

I am certain that if my budget stretched to it I’d be adding more in the way of other more premier designers too. Perhaps eventually another edit might take place but I do use everything I have, some more than others. I’ve started keeping records on a spreadsheet which lets me see what I use. It might be an expensive hobby but one I love.


----------



## Katinahat

diane278 said:


> Actually, I see our expansion as a sign of success for all of us who are editing any part of our lives. If we finish our bag closets (at least for a period of time) and then stop, we aren’t following our nature to make other areas of our lives fit the way we want them to.  I don’t  see this as “my thread”.  I may have given birth to it, but it “takes a village” to keep it relevant and moving forward.  I’m happy to be along for the ride with everyone else.....
> I’m actually behind on reading all the posts due to the things that sometimes interrupt life.....


It’s a great thread. Thanks for starting it. I  can see all sorts of editing going on. Great to read everyone’s stories. 

Ive just posted my bag journey but I’ve also recently edited my sitting room with a few pieces of furniture out and several new in, my whole family is enjoying a new more luxurious velvet vibe!


----------



## diane278

Katinahat said:


> It’s a great thread. Thanks for starting it. I  can see all sorts of editing going on. Great to read everyone’s stories.
> Ive just posted my bag journey but I’ve also recently edited my sitting room with a few pieces of furniture out and several new in, my whole family is enjoying a new more luxurious velvet vibe!


Welcome! You have found your people. Personally, I consider editing to be an important life skill.  But then, it’s a hobby for me, so naturally I feel that way.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@diane278, I tried quoting your post from the previous page but for some reason, it didn't work.  Anyway, I just wanted to say that I dislike sorting paperwork as well, and keep putting it off!  I really just need to set aside some time, promise myself a big reward if I complete the sorting, and just get to it one of these days.

Regarding my bag closet, I've recently bought the Boxyz bag.  It was an impulse purchase and I am debating if I should keep it or send it back.  I love how it looks on me, but the brown color is quite similar to another bag in my closet, and I am questioning if I need two brown bags.  I have a short window of time to decide and will update once I have made a decision.


----------



## diane278

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @diane278, I tried quoting your post from the previous page but for some reason, it didn't work.  Anyway, I just wanted to say that I dislike sorting paperwork as well, and keep putting it off!  I really just need to set aside some time, promise myself a big reward if I complete the sorting, and just get to it one of these days.
> 
> Regarding my bag closet, I've recently bought the Boxyz bag.  It was an impulse purchase and I am debating if I should keep it or send it back.  I love how it looks on me, but the brown color is quite similar to another bag in my closet, and I am questioning if I need two brown bags.  I have a short window of time to decide and will update once I have made a decision.


 
Even though I do as much of my banking & purchasing online as I can, I still accumulate tons of paper. It’s crazy. I’m on Medicare and they send tons of stuff even though I can access the info online.....if I ever wanted to, which I haven’t in the five years I’ve been on it.  
I’m shredding so much paper, I’m betting my neighbors’ lights are dimming from all the electricity I’m using!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

diane278 said:


> Even though I do as much of my banking & purchasing online as I can, I still accumulate tons of paper. It’s crazy. I’m on Medicare and they send tons of stuff even though I can access the info online.....if I ever wanted to, which I haven’t in the five years I’ve been on it.
> I’m shredding so much paper, I’m betting my neighbors’ lights are dimming from all the electricity I’m using!


I actually don't get much in the mail, especially with everything being online these days.  I have no experience with Medicare but it does sound like you are receiving a lot of mail!  The paperwork that I need to sort includes files in some old file boxes from some years ago.  I need to go through it as I'm pretty sure there is stuff in there that I just don't need to store any more.  It's just not terribly interesting to go through it, and so I keep putting it off!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Aerdem said:


> The balenciaga hourglass bag has been on my radar lately, but I’m thinking it’s too close to my balenciaga maillon. Redundant, yes? Or no? Anyone have any thoughts?


I am not familiar with the Maillon bag, but I think the Balenciaga Hourglass bag has such a unique shape.  The one in black croc with black hardware is gorgeous.  Because of its distinct shape, I think the Hourglass bag would occupy its own unique spot in a bag closet.  Do you plan to use it as a daily wear bag or as an evening bag,  and what color and size are you considering?


----------



## ElainePG

diane278 said:


> Even though I do as much of my banking & purchasing online as I can, I still accumulate tons of paper. It’s crazy. I’m on Medicare and they send tons of stuff even though I can access the info online.....if I ever wanted to, which I haven’t in the five years I’ve been on it.
> I’m shredding so much paper, I’m betting my neighbors’ lights are dimming from all the electricity I’m using!


Another Medicare person here… and that's so true about the amount of paper generated! Between Medicare and our supplemental policy, we get stacks of paper each month. DH just tosses the envelopes on my desk (health insurance is MY job to track… he has other jobs  ) and I dutifully file them in their proper places, but really, I have no idea why I'm doing it. As you say, it's all on line, so if there were ever a question, it could certainly be looked up. 
How many years is this stuff supposed to be saved? I have health insurance records going back to 2015, all neatly filed by year.  Should I be setting up a shredding session? Fortunately, paper shredding is one of DH's jobs!


----------



## Katinahat

I’m lucky, no health insurance needed here in the UK. 

I have been inspired by all the editing and so started on shoes today. I don’t have anything particularly nice. I prefer to collect bags to shoes but I’ve still managed to get too many. Those I’ve not worn in ages are off to charity and my DD is wandering around sporting some converse she managed to wangle in the clear out.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I recently went through my footwear collection and weeded out a few pairs that were not being worn anymore.   Actually, I am quite happy with my footwear collection.  I have always added new items slowly, and almost everything gets used sooner or later.  I wouldn't call my collection minimalist, but it's streamlined.  I could probably get rid of a few more pairs, but since they don't occupy too much space, I'm going to leave them where they are for now.


----------



## Aerdem

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am not familiar with the Maillon bag, but I think the Balenciaga Hourglass bag has such a unique shape.  The one in black croc with black hardware is gorgeous.  Because of its distinct shape, I think the Hourglass bag would occupy its own unique spot in a bag closet.  Do you plan to use it as a daily wear bag or as an evening bag,  and what color and size are you considering?



Thank you for your input... here is the maillon alongside the hourglass (the all black croc is our shared favorite!)

When I look at them together they definitely do have many distinctions. I suppose the handle silhouette is where I see a bit of redundancy. In an effort to maintain an edited bag collection I like to mull over every detail to make sure I’m making considered decisions.

I’m looking at the mini size for evening. Also the same use for my maillon- so another shared aspect to consider... the vacillating back and forth continues!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Aerdem said:


> Thank you for your input... here is the maillon alongside the hourglass (the all black croc is our shared favorite!)
> 
> When I look at them together they definitely do have many distinctions. I suppose the handle silhouette is where I see a bit of redundancy. In an effort to maintain an edited bag collection I like to mull over every detail to make sure I’m making considered decisions.
> 
> I’m looking at the mini size for evening. Also the same use for my maillon- so another shared aspect to consider... the vacillating back and forth continues!!


That black croc is stunning.   Yes, both bags have the top handle silhouette and that is certainly something to consider while making your decision.  It also seems like they will share the same purpose (evening bag in mini size), so there is some definite overlap there as well. They are both chic bags.  I think it's a great idea to consider all aspects of the bag, including the silhouette and possible usage patterns, and to take your time in making a thoughtful decision.


----------



## jblended

diane278 said:


> @jblended ...maybe you should start a thread dedicated to “edited cooking”. I have a great Green Drink I’d contribute.....



Sorry I'm replying so late but I've been away and have only just seen this. I'll gladly start a thread and we can all inspire each other! 
I'm running off now but will start it and post the link as soon as I'm back.


----------



## jblended

Edited cooking thread is up and I've started off with simple dessert recipes! Would love to see everyone else's recipes on there too!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/4-ingredients-or-less.1024590/


----------



## jblended

I've (surprisingly) managed to edit some more in my bag closet. I donated 3 bags (2 of which were my mother's that she asked me to find a home for when she last visited, 1 was my own that I fell out of love with). 
However, I've had 2 more bags come in- a surprise from my brother, who saw them whilst on his travels and mailed them to me! Very sweet and unexpected. The additions are stunning, buttery soft handmade leather bags, and very much my preferred style and size.

Now I'm trying to rid myself of my backpacks to shed the excess I find myself in again. The local charity shops won't take them because there's no demand for them. I thought I could pass them on to my friends' children (as they are in perfect condition) but it seems with everything online, kids don't use backpacks for school these days. So, I'm not sure where these bags will go but I've put them aside and am actively looking for someone who can utilize them.


----------



## FizzyWater

ElainePG said:


> Another Medicare person here… and that's so true about the amount of paper generated! Between Medicare and our supplemental policy, we get stacks of paper each month. DH just tosses the envelopes on my desk (health insurance is MY job to track… he has other jobs  ) and I dutifully file them in their proper places, but really, I have no idea why I'm doing it. As you say, it's all on line, so if there were ever a question, it could certainly be looked up.
> How many years is this stuff supposed to be saved? I have health insurance records going back to 2015, all neatly filed by year.  Should I be setting up a shredding session? Fortunately, paper shredding is one of DH's jobs!



I can't keep track of my own paperwork to save my life, but I try to get my mom caught up when I visit.  At the end of the year I usually shred office visit information from Medicare.  Actually, I go through her file cabinet, pull everything form the year that doesn't need to stay at her fingertips, and either toss in a box to be shredded or toss in a box labeled with the year.  Then she has room to file the new stuff.  Which she doesn't, but wevs.

I do keep whatever is the latest version of her meds list and replace the last version in an "emergency binder".  It's silver sparkly and she never remembers it exists, but her friends and helpers do.  It contains everything from how to play a DVD to her PoA for my Dad.

Possibly useful tip:  The local office supply store (not a chain) offers to securely shred paper, cost by weight.  The first time I had a huge box and they charged me $50 which was totally worth it, and last time with 1/3 a box they didn't even weigh it and charged me $5.  I also noticed driving by that the UPS Store says they will securely shred.


----------



## Nibb

FizzyWater said:


> I can't keep track of my own paperwork to save my life, but I try to get my mom caught up when I visit.  At the end of the year I usually shred office visit information from Medicare.  Actually, I go through her file cabinet, pull everything form the year that doesn't need to stay at her fingertips, and either toss in a box to be shredded or toss in a box labeled with the year.  Then she has room to file the new stuff.  Which she doesn't, but wevs.
> 
> I do keep whatever is the latest version of her meds list and replace the last version in an "emergency binder".  It's silver sparkly and she never remembers it exists, but her friends and helpers do.  It contains everything from how to play a DVD to her PoA for my Dad.
> 
> Possibly useful tip:  The local office supply store (not a chain) offers to securely shred paper, cost by weight.  The first time I had a huge box and they charged me $50 which was totally worth it, and last time with 1/3 a box they didn't even weigh it and charged me $5.  I also noticed driving by that the UPS Store says they will securely shred.


I’ve used the shredding services too, once at FedEx and once from the local big box office supply store. Super happy with both places.


----------



## dramaprincess713

I've read through every page of this thread, and I hope I can join in this journey! I am far far behind all of you. My number of bags seems to constantly hover around 40(!). I currently have 37, with two more on their way to me, and 5 or 6 more planned purchases, putting me at 44-45. This number does include clutches, but does not include wristlets. It probably should include wristlets though, since they are essentially clutches with a small strap. I have 3 wristlets that would up my total to 47-48. This also does not include backpacks (I have 2), Longchamp Le Pilage totes (I have 2), other foldable totes similar to Longchamp (I have 2), and canvas beach bag-like totes (I have 2). I consider these all travel items, so I don't include them in my bag count (which is probably cheating, but it keeps my number artificially low. )

I am not OK with this number. I am overwhelmed with the number of bags I have, and feel guilty because clearly none of them get used enough. I have such a hard time editing and cutting down though! I do sell or donate, but then I also purchase.  I've identified 5-6 bags I can strongly consider selling, and 1 more that I think I can re-purpose. This is good, but it still puts me at approx. 40. I think I would feel more comfortable at about 20-25, but I have truly no clue how I can possible get there. At this point, even getting down to 30 would be an accomplishment, but even that feels impossible. 

Inspired by this post, I did do some analyzing of my collection. I separated my bags into ones that I 100% plan to keep, ones that don't get used often but that I don't want to sell, and ones I could consider maybe letting go of. I have 20 bags that I 100% want to keep (which includes 3 bags that are either on their way or planned purchases). The ones I want to keep all fall into the category of being functional, sentimental, or having some sort of interesting detail that I love. 

Of the 15ish bags that I don't often use but don't want to get rid of, they tend to either be a color I love or have interesting details that I love. I am a sucker for colors and interesting details, I've realized. However, they also tend not to be the most functional for me. For example, I have the Coach Rogue 25 with Crystal Tea Roses. I LOVE the crystal tea roses. I think they are so so pretty - like works of art. BUT, the rogue 25 is a bit small for my needs right now so I'm not reaching for it all that much. This is the overarching theme of most of the bags in this category. I LOVE the details or the color, but they tend to be a size or style of bag that I just don't often use. 

Currently, I commute from NJ to NYC everyday, often take a fitness class after work, and try to bring in my lunch every day. I can't do the two separate bag thing, so this means that the most functional bags for me and my current lifestyle are large totes. A lot of the bags in my "not often used, don't want to get rid of" category are small-medium sized bags, which is part of the reason they don't get a ton of use (in addition to the sheer excess of bags I have, obviously). However, in addition to the fact that I love the interesting details and/or color of these bags, I'm also aware that lifestyle changes may shift my bag needs and preferences. For example, I'm hoping to find a remote position, which would certainly very much alter my bag needs. I also hope to have a child the next year or so, and I imagine that if I'm fortunate enough to become a mother, my bag needs and preferences will change. So, that thought of "I might want it in the future, it may get a lot more use in the future" also hinders me from getting rid of them.

The reality though is that I still have too many bags. As I said in the beginning, I am not comfortable with the number I'm at. If I take into account the bags I have coming and plan to purchase, the bags I think I'm OK with selling, my clutches and NOT my wristlets, I will be at 40 exactly. There's another 3-4 that, with time, I *might* be able to part with, given some time and thought. So, this ideally brings me down to 36, which is progress, but still too much. I may not be able to get to my ideal 20-25, but I would really really like to try for 30 at a first big goal. My problem is that I really don't see how I can get below 36, at best. 

I have written a novel, but if you've made it this far, do you have any words of wisdom? That list of bags that I don't use often but that I don't want to get rid of is my huge hurdling block. The colors, interesting details, and thoughts of "it may get more use at a different stage of life" keep me pulling me in, and I can't seem to overcome them. I want a more manageable collection, but I feel like I just can't get there!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Oh, also - it would help if someone could help me talk through this (or talk some sense into me!)...

One of those 5-6 planned purchases is a Navy Coach Court bag. I'm watching one on Ebay right now. I've wanted this bag for awhile - ever since I saw it on the ExtraPetite blog. As you can probably guess, I'm highly susceptible to being influenced! I also want it because I keep hearing about amazing vintage Coach leather, it would't be very expensive, and it's kind of a Pochette Metis/Coach Cassie alternative at a bargain. HOWEVER, in light of all of this, I'm wondering if it's the best purchase for me? It obviously wouldn't be an everyday bag as it wouldn't fit all I currently carry on an average day. It's also only really allows for crossbody, long shoulder, or hand carry - all of which are my least favorite carry options. I strongly prefer a short shoulder carry bag. When I type it out like this, it seems obvious that this wouldn't be a practical purchase and that I should pass. But, there is still a part of me that wants it. I keep thinking that when (if) I'm a mother, I'll start liking crossbodies and that this would be a good mom bag. But that also could just be me trying to justify the purchase...


----------



## bagnut1

@dramaprincess713 - I feel your pain!  I’ve been there, and have managed to upgrade and significantly pare down at the same time over a number of years. 

I would offer 3 pieces of advice:
1) it sounds like you enjoy the acquisition while still feeling like you have too many.  Also you are thinking about changes in lifestyle. Perhaps when those changes actually do happen you will want to celebrate them, and any changes in your taste in the meantime, with more new bags?  If so there’s no need to hang onto ones you’re not using now “just in case.”
2) look hard at the sentimental bags that you don’t use. Would a photograph, perhaps nicely framed and displayed in your closet or dressing area, and/or a poem about it (not kidding), fill the same function?  You can have the memories while still passing the bag along to someone who will enjoy using it.
3) for any bags that you think you might be able to part with, @diane278 ’s Closet for Departing Bags is genius. For me, if I can forget about a bag for 4 months or so, it’s proved to me that it would be happier in a new home. 

Good luck on your journey and keep us posted!


----------



## diane278

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh, also - it would help if someone could help me talk through this (or talk some sense into me!)...



You’re not alone! I think most of us came here because we felt overwhelmed with our bag collections. It’s clear you’ve given the situation a lot of thought.  When you were reading here, did any of the strategies used seem like they might work for you? Remember, it’s in your power to adapt any ideas you find so that they meet _your _needs.  I respond to instant gratification, so I did what was easiest for me. Some bags were more “in my way” than contributing to my life....those were the easiest to put aside, even if only temporarily.  You might want to start where you’ll feel some success....whatever that means to you.  One thing I’ve learned is that beating myself up about “my numbers” has never helped me....and doing that doesn’t change anything.

This is a new idea that may, or may not, appeal to you.  Instead of being so hard on yourself, you might try assembling a _core collection _with one of each style you feel you need, and relying on those bags for one week...that’s not really very limiting. You don’t have to use them all...you just don’t use any not in that group. Don’t consider getting rid of anything yet. However, if you feel any need to go, just put them aside for now (in a separate place).  Week two, I’d make a second _core collection_ with another set of bags and use those for a week. (Don’t use week ones core group during week two). I’d keep doing that until I had all my top choices into core groups. Then, I’d combine my core groups and set aside any that didn’t make the cut. Now try using just those bags that were in any of the core groups.  At that point, you might have some clarity that will help you decide which should stay and which might go. If you try this, you might find that you need to adapt the procedure along the way so it works for you. If you find it’s not helping you, stop and try something else that might.  Anything you do that helps you get clarity will help you in the long run. 

Keep us posted. And don’t be afraid to experiment.....I had many unsuccessful starts and stops over the years....basically bingeing and purging on bags.


----------



## dramaprincess713

bagnut1 said:


> @dramaprincess713 - I feel your pain!  I’ve been there, and have managed to upgrade and significantly pare down at the same time over a number of years.
> 
> I would offer 3 pieces of advice:
> 1) it sounds like you enjoy the acquisition while still feeling like you have too many.  Also you are thinking about changes in lifestyle. Perhaps when those changes actually do happen you will want to celebrate them, and any changes in your taste in the meantime, with more new bags?  If so there’s no need to hang onto ones you’re not using now “just in case.”
> 2) look hard at the sentimental bags that you don’t use. Would a photograph, perhaps nicely framed and displayed in your closet or dressing area, and/or a poem about it (not kidding), fill the same function?  You can have the memories while still passing the bag along to someone who will enjoy using it.
> 3) for any bags that you think you might be able to part with, @diane278 ’s Closet for Departing Bags is genius. For me, if I can forget about a bag for 4 months or so, it’s proved to me that it would be happier in a new home.
> 
> Good luck on your journey and keep us posted!


Thank you! It seems like I've only managed to upgrade, but I sure do hope to significantly par down!

1. Yes, you are totally right! I do enjoy the acquisition and still feel like I have too many. You'd think one of those would influence the other, but it clearly doesn't. It's like those two feelings live in completely different people. Great point re. changes in lifestyle and that when those changes actually do happen, will I want to celebrate them and any changes in taste with more new bags. Yes, I very much suspect I will very much want to celebrate any changes in life and taste with more new bags! It does make me go back and look at the bags differently...unfortuantely, I think I'm finding that the "just in case" is a minor part of why I'm holding onto the bags. The color or interesting details the bags have seem to be the main reason, as that is what I keep going back to when I think about getting rid of them. 
2. I love this approach to sentimental bags! I've actually been able to re-purpose a number of my sentimental bags so that they are still around, but serve another need. I have one that holds my sunglasses, another holds my card cases, another for my cosmetics pouches, and another I've designated as my bag for attending/teaching fitness classes. Most of my remaining sentimental bags are clutches, which I'm OK with keeping since that is the smallest portion of my collection. I do have two lesser-used, sentimental bags that are not clutches and have not been re-purposed. I'm not sure I'm ready to pass them on quite yet. One of them is the most professional bag I own, and I think it still serves a purpose, if not often used. The other I'm simply not ready to let go of yet. However, I really love this approach of looking at sentimental things because I get caught up in that in all aspects of my life! The number of things (clothes, jewelry, etc.) that I hold on to because it was a gift or I've placed some sort of sentimental value on it is ridiculous. I think it's the number one reason why I have so much stuff!
3. Yes, I love the idea of the closet for departing bags. I will definitely be trying that out. It will certainly be easier for the ones that are already half-gone in my mind. Figuring out what should go in there next is the hard part!


----------



## southernbelle43

Another suggestion that came from my friend TotinScience really helped me with my bag buys.  I would share with her that I really liked a particular bag, most often expounding on how beautiful the leather or the leather color was.  She pointed out to me that what I was attracted to was the leather, not the bag.  And she was 100% correct.  In your initial post you speak about bags that have the cutest detail or leather, but in reality the bag itself does not work for you. So go through your collection and critically identify those bags. Then sell them. There will ALWAYS be more pretty leather, or details and hopefully you will only buy those bags that work for you, the large totes or whatever.


----------



## dramaprincess713

diane278 said:


> You’re not alone! I think most of us came here because we felt overwhelmed with our bag collections. It’s clear you’ve given the situation a lot of thought.  When you were reading here, did any of the strategies used seem like they might work for you? Remember, it’s in your power to adapt any ideas you find so that they meet _your _needs.  I respond to instant gratification, so I did what was easiest for me. Some bags were more “in my way” than contributing to my life....those were the easiest to put aside, even if only temporarily.  You might want to start where you’ll feel some success....whatever that means to you.  One thing I’ve learned is that beating myself up about “my numbers” has never helped me....and doing that doesn’t change anything.
> 
> This is a new idea that may, or may not, appeal to you.  Instead of being so hard on yourself, you might try assembling a _core collection _with one of each style you feel you need, and relying on those bags for one week...that’s not really very limiting. You don’t have to use them all...you just don’t use any not in that group. Don’t consider getting rid of anything yet. However, if you feel any need to go, just put them aside for now (in a separate place).  Week two, I’d make a second _core collection_ with another set of bags and use those for a week. (Don’t use week ones core group during week two). I’d keep doing that until I had all my top choices into core groups. Then, I’d combine my core groups and set aside any that didn’t make the cut. Now try using just those bags that were in any of the core groups.  At that point, you might have some clarity that will help you decide which should stay and which might go. If you try this, you might find that you need to adapt the procedure along the way so it works for you. If you find it’s not helping you, stop and try something else that might.  Anything you do that helps you get clarity will help you in the long run.
> 
> Keep us posted. And don’t be afraid to experiment.....I had many unsuccessful starts and stops over the years....basically bingeing and purging on bags.



Thank you for the warm welcome! The closet for departing bags is definitely something I'm going to try out. 

You know, this makes me think about what my core collection actually would be. What are each style that I feel I need? When I think about it that way, I feel like all I need is a tote, as that is my most used and most functional bag for me currently. Of course though, I still feel the need for a clutch, crossbody, flap bag, etc, even though I don't use those styles all that much and could certainly get by without them (except maybe the clutch - I feel a good clutch is one of those things that may not be used often, but is still needed for when you need it).  It's an interesting way to approach it - I think I'm just scared to truly discover that I don't need all that I have! I mean, I already know that, but you know...

I think, with help from the closet for departing bags, I can get to 40 (this number is counting the purchases that are on their way and planned). It will be a bit difficult, but I think I can even get to 35 after that. I can tell that 30 will be quite a challenge, but I will try to be kind with myself. I feel so silly that I find this so difficult and stressful!


----------



## diane278

dramaprincess713 said:


> I feel so silly that I find this so difficult and stressful!



We're all on The Purse Forum.  I think that sums it up.  You’re with your people. Bag enabling is a core theme. When I was little, and my room was strewn with toys, my mother used to tell me that if I didn’t take care of my things and clean up my room, I shouldn’t expect to get more. This thread is a reminder that sometimes we need to clean up.... in this case, it’s our bags.  One step at a time.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> Another suggestion that came from my friend TotinScience really helped me with my bag buys.  I would share with her that I really liked a particular bag, most often expounding on how beautiful the leather or the leather color was.  She pointed out to me that what I was attracted to was the leather, not the bag.  And she was 100% correct.  In your initial post you speak about bags that have the cutest detail or leather, but in reality the bag itself does not work for you. So go through your collection and critically identify those bags. Then sell them. There will ALWAYS be more pretty leather, or details and hopefully you will only buy those bags that work for you, the large totes or whatever.


Oh my goodness, so simple and obvious, but SO SO true! I really do need to take a critical look at that category of bags. I’ve been so caught up in the fact that I love the color or detail, but I really do need to take a close look at whether or not I love the bag. This is also a fantastic approach to bag buying that I hope I can keep in mind. Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh my goodness, so simple and obvious, but SO SO true! I really do need to take a critical look at that category of bags. I’ve been so caught up in the fact that I love the color or detail, but I really do need to take a close look at whether or not I love the bag. This is also a fantastic approach to bag buying that I hope I can keep in mind. Thank you!



The thanks go to TotinScience who is not only a beautiful, fun, incredibly intelligent research scientist but also a brilliant bag buyer!  She has saved me from so many stupid bag buys, lol.


----------



## dramaprincess713

diane278 said:


> We're all on The Purse Forum.  I think that sums it up.  You’re with your people. Bag enabling is a core theme. When I was little, and my room was strewn with toys, my mother used to tell me that if I didn’t take care of my things and clean up my room, I shouldn’t expect to get more. This thread is a reminder that sometimes we need to clean up.... in this case, it’s our bags.  One step at a time.



It’s good to be among people who “get it”! Editing down has been a constant, life-long struggle for me. It’s a combination of my desire to always be prepared for anything, the sentimental value that I place on things, and the fact that there are just a lot of things I really like. As a child, if something was given to me as a gift, good luck ever trying to get me to part with it. I felt too guilty and like getting rid of it meant that I was ungrateful. I still carry some of those feelings with me today. And if it had some other sort of sentimental attachment (like something I got on a trip), I also couldn’t fathom letting it go. Honestly, I think there may be some boxes of stuff, decades old, still at my parent’s house because of that. (I should probably go through them and trash them next time I visit...). I’m also constantly struck by the thought that I may need/want this someday or that if I’m ever in x,y,z situation, that particular item would be perfect. I honestly have gotten better about these things, but clearly I still have work to do!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> The thanks go to TotinScience who is not only a beautiful, fun, incredibly intelligent research scientist but also a brilliant bag buyer!  She has saved me from so many stupid bag buys, lol.



I would then like to request both you and @TotinScience to be my handbag gurus to knock some sense into me!


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> The thanks go to TotinScience who is not only a beautiful, fun, incredibly intelligent research scientist but also a brilliant bag buyer!  She has saved me from so many stupid bag buys, lol.


----------



## diane278

dramaprincess713 said:


> It’s good to be among people who “get it”! Editing down has been a constant, life-long struggle for me. It’s a combination of my desire to always be prepared for anything, the sentimental value that I place on things, and the fact that there are just a lot of things I really like. As a child, if something was given to me as a gift, good luck ever trying to get me to part with it. I felt too guilty and like getting rid of it meant that I was ungrateful. I still carry some of those feelings with me today. And if it had some other sort of sentimental attachment (like something I got on a trip), I also couldn’t fathom letting it go. Honestly, I think there may be some boxes of stuff, decades old, still at my parent’s house because of that. (I should probably go through them and trash them next time I visit...). I’m also constantly struck by the thought that I may need/want this someday or that if I’m ever in x,y,z situation, that particular item would be perfect. I honestly have gotten better about these things, but clearly I still have work to do!



The “needing something someday” resonated with me. I used to keep things “just in case I might need them someday”. One day, I realized that “someday” was likely “never”.  And, even if I didn’t have something, my life would go on. My biggest breakthrough came when I forced myself to let go of books I no longer used. Books are meant to be read. Once I started succeeding in that, I knew I could let go of other things. Bags were easier for me to let go than books....

Whenever there was a disaster (fire or earthquake) on the news, I’d ask myself, “if that happened to me, what would I save?” So, I started asking myself that question on a regular basis.  But I know it’s challenging to change our habits and our thinking. I’ve been on, and off, a road to simplicity for years...


----------



## dramaprincess713

diane278 said:


> The “needing something someday” resonated with me. I used to keep things “just in case I might need them someday”. One day, I realized that “someday” was likely “never”.  And, even if I didn’t have something, my life would go on. My biggest breakthrough came when I forced myself to let go of books I no longer used. Books are meant to be read. Once I started succeeding in that, I knew I could let go of other things. Bags were easier for me to let go than books....
> 
> Whenever there was a disaster (fire or earthquake) on the news, I’d ask myself, “if that happened to me, what would I save?” So, I started asking myself that question on a regular basis.  But I know it’s challenging to change our habits and our thinking. I’ve been on, and off, a road to simplicity for years...



Oooh, books are a hard one! I agree - think they're even harder than bags. I managed to do one, small book edit a few years ago, and I haven't even entertained the idea of doing another one since. Maybe once I get my bags under control...

You are right that "someday" is likely "never". I am very very slowly coming to this realization with clothing items, but am having a harder time with the bags. I really wish I could just instantly, magically downsize, but this is such a struggle for me that I think the only way I have a prayer of any sort of success is to start small....

Tomorrow, I'm going to put three of the bags I feel most confident about letting go in the Closet for Departing Bags. How do I feel without them? Do I think about them? Do I miss them? 

Then, I'm going to take one of my "maybes" that I haven't used in ages out and use it for the week and see how it feels. It's a tote, so it's one of my most functional at a base level, but it's also quite a novelty one - gold foil skulls all along the entire exterior. It's why I love it and bought it in the first place, but does it still have a purpose in my current life, over a decade after I bought it? Does it still feel appropriate? I also recall it being quite heavy - is that recollection correct, and if so, am I OK with that? I'm going to really try to be mindful about these things as I use it and then figure out if it stays, is repurposed, or goes into the Closet of Departing bags. 

It's not much, but at least it's a starting point.


----------



## southernbelle43

It is a great start.


----------



## diane278

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oooh, books are a hard one! I agree - think they're even harder than bags. I managed to do one, small book edit a few years ago, and I haven't even entertained the idea of doing another one since. Maybe once I get my bags under control...
> 
> You are right that "someday" is likely "never". I am very very slowly coming to this realization with clothing items, but am having a harder time with the bags. I really wish I could just instantly, magically downsize, but this is such a struggle for me that I think the only way I have a prayer of any sort of success is to start small....
> 
> Tomorrow, I'm going to put three of the bags I feel most confident about letting go in the Closet for Departing Bags. How do I feel without them? Do I think about them? Do I miss them?
> 
> Then, I'm going to take one of my "maybes" that I haven't used in ages out and use it for the week and see how it feels. It's a tote, so it's one of my most functional at a base level, but it's also quite a novelty one - gold foil skulls all along the entire exterior. It's why I love it and bought it in the first place, but does it still have a purpose in my current life, over a decade after I bought it? Does it still feel appropriate? I also recall it being quite heavy - is that recollection correct, and if so, am I OK with that? I'm going to really try to be mindful about these things as I use it and then figure out if it stays, is repurposed, or goes into the Closet of Departing bags.
> 
> It's not much, but at least it's a starting point.


I agree with @southernbelle43....it’s a great start. I think that it gets easier with practice. At least it did for me. The bags I put in the Closet of Departing Bags stayed in there and nothing bad happened....I got along fine without them, although I think I took one of them out and then put it back in.  But I started with the ones I was pretty sure I wouldn’t miss. The tougher choices I left for later....when I felt stronger.  Start low and go slow.  Get comfortable.  And remember, it’s NOT a contest.  It’s finding what works for YOU.
Don’t stress if you decide to take something out of the closet....it’s ok to change your mind....multiple times if necessary.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> It is a great start.


Thank you!



diane278 said:


> I agree with @southernbelle43....it’s a great start. I think that it gets easier with practice. At least it did for me. The bags I put in the Closet of Departing Bags stayed in there and nothing bad happened....I got along fine without them. But I started with the ones I was pretty sure I wouldn’t miss. The tougher choices I left for later....when I felt stronger.  Start low and go slow.  Get comfortable.  And remember, it’s NOT a contest.  It’s finding what works for YOU.
> Don’t stress if you decide to take something out of the closet....it’s ok to change your mind....multiple times if necessary.


Thanks! Yes, I definitely need to start with the easier ones, and I do think this will be a marathon, not a sprint. I'm kind of dreading the point when it will come to the harder ones, but I'm also telling myself not to think about that now because I'm not there yet. I'm hoping focusing on the easier ones and hopefully having some successes will make the difficult decisions just a bit easier, when the time comes.


----------



## diane278

@dramaprincess713 That’s what worked for me. I allowed myself all the flexibility I needed so that I wouldn’t freak out and freeze up.


----------



## dramaprincess713

diane278 said:


> @dramaprincess713 That’s what worked for me. I allowed myself all the flexibility I needed so that I wouldn’t freak out and freeze up.



Yep, it looks like flexibility is going to be key! I managed to put two bags in the Closet for Departing Bags, but I hesitated on the third. The third is the Coach Market Tote in leopard print. I like the tote, find it very functional, lightweight, and a good for for my lifestyle, but what really made me hesitate is the leopard print (interesting detail!). I know this because I really don't have any desire for this bag in any other print or color and never even considered it before I saw it in leopard print. Rationally, I know I don't need a leopard print bag, especially in light of ALL the bags I have and all the totes I have. I have leopard print cardigans and shoes and scarves - I'm not lacking in leopard. Plus, the excess of bags I have means this one, even with a print I love, isn't getting the use it deserves. But I still hesitated. So, it hasn't made it into the closet yet. I think it will get there soon, but I also think I need to use it before I decide if it goes in the closet or not. 

I think, for me, I need to really get used to the idea of letting go of a specific bag before I can actually place it in the Closet for Departing Bags. The two that made it there are ones that I had already been thinking about letting go for the past several weeks. In my mind, they were basically already out, so putting them in the closet wasn't so difficult. This leopard one wasn't even up for consideration until a few days ago when I read through this thread, got inspired, and started looking a lot more critically at my collection. I think I'll get there with this leopard tote, and what ever bags are next, but I just need more time to get used to the idea of it.


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> I've read through every page of this thread, and I hope I can join in this journey! I am far far behind all of you. My number of bags seems to constantly hover around 40(!). I currently have 37, with two more on their way to me, and 5 or 6 more planned purchases, putting me at 44-45. This number does include clutches, but does not include wristlets. It probably should include wristlets though, since they are essentially clutches with a small strap. I have 3 wristlets that would up my total to 47-48. This also does not include backpacks (I have 2), Longchamp Le Pilage totes (I have 2), other foldable totes similar to Longchamp (I have 2), and canvas beach bag-like totes (I have 2). I consider these all travel items, so I don't include them in my bag count (which is probably cheating, but it keeps my number artificially low. )
> 
> I am not OK with this number. I am overwhelmed with the number of bags I have, and feel guilty because clearly none of them get used enough. I have such a hard time editing and cutting down though! I do sell or donate, but then I also purchase.  I've identified 5-6 bags I can strongly consider selling, and 1 more that I think I can re-purpose. This is good, but it still puts me at approx. 40. I think I would feel more comfortable at about 20-25, but I have truly no clue how I can possible get there. At this point, even getting down to 30 would be an accomplishment, but even that feels impossible.
> 
> Inspired by this post, I did do some analyzing of my collection. I separated my bags into ones that I 100% plan to keep, ones that don't get used often but that I don't want to sell, and ones I could consider maybe letting go of. I have 20 bags that I 100% want to keep (which includes 3 bags that are either on their way or planned purchases). The ones I want to keep all fall into the category of being functional, sentimental, or having some sort of interesting detail that I love.
> 
> Of the 15ish bags that I don't often use but don't want to get rid of, they tend to either be a color I love or have interesting details that I love. I am a sucker for colors and interesting details, I've realized. However, they also tend not to be the most functional for me. For example, I have the Coach Rogue 25 with Crystal Tea Roses. I LOVE the crystal tea roses. I think they are so so pretty - like works of art. BUT, the rogue 25 is a bit small for my needs right now so I'm not reaching for it all that much. This is the overarching theme of most of the bags in this category. I LOVE the details or the color, but they tend to be a size or style of bag that I just don't often use.
> 
> Currently, I commute from NJ to NYC everyday, often take a fitness class after work, and try to bring in my lunch every day. I can't do the two separate bag thing, so this means that the most functional bags for me and my current lifestyle are large totes. A lot of the bags in my "not often used, don't want to get rid of" category are small-medium sized bags, which is part of the reason they don't get a ton of use (in addition to the sheer excess of bags I have, obviously). However, in addition to the fact that I love the interesting details and/or color of these bags, I'm also aware that lifestyle changes may shift my bag needs and preferences. For example, I'm hoping to find a remote position, which would certainly very much alter my bag needs. I also hope to have a child the next year or so, and I imagine that if I'm fortunate enough to become a mother, my bag needs and preferences will change. So, that thought of "I might want it in the future, it may get a lot more use in the future" also hinders me from getting rid of them.
> 
> The reality though is that I still have too many bags. As I said in the beginning, I am not comfortable with the number I'm at. If I take into account the bags I have coming and plan to purchase, the bags I think I'm OK with selling, my clutches and NOT my wristlets, I will be at 40 exactly. There's another 3-4 that, with time, I *might* be able to part with, given some time and thought. So, this ideally brings me down to 36, which is progress, but still too much. I may not be able to get to my ideal 20-25, but I would really really like to try for 30 at a first big goal. My problem is that I really don't see how I can get below 36, at best.
> 
> I have written a novel, but if you've made it this far, do you have any words of wisdom? That list of bags that I don't use often but that I don't want to get rid of is my huge hurdling block. The colors, interesting details, and thoughts of "it may get more use at a different stage of life" keep me pulling me in, and I can't seem to overcome them. I want a more manageable collection, but I feel like I just can't get there!





dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh, also - it would help if someone could help me talk through this (or talk some sense into me!)...
> 
> One of those 5-6 planned purchases is a Navy Coach Court bag. I'm watching one on Ebay right now. I've wanted this bag for awhile - ever since I saw it on the ExtraPetite blog. As you can probably guess, I'm highly susceptible to being influenced! I also want it because I keep hearing about amazing vintage Coach leather, it would't be very expensive, and it's kind of a Pochette Metis/Coach Cassie alternative at a bargain. HOWEVER, in light of all of this, I'm wondering if it's the best purchase for me? It obviously wouldn't be an everyday bag as it wouldn't fit all I currently carry on an average day. It's also only really allows for crossbody, long shoulder, or hand carry - all of which are my least favorite carry options. I strongly prefer a short shoulder carry bag. When I type it out like this, it seems obvious that this wouldn't be a practical purchase and that I should pass. But, there is still a part of me that wants it. I keep thinking that when (if) I'm a mother, I'll start liking crossbodies and that this would be a good mom bag. But that also could just be me trying to justify the purchase...





dramaprincess713 said:


> It’s good to be among people who “get it”! Editing down has been a constant, life-long struggle for me. It’s a combination of my desire to always be prepared for anything, the sentimental value that I place on things, and the fact that there are just a lot of things I really like. As a child, if something was given to me as a gift, good luck ever trying to get me to part with it. I felt too guilty and like getting rid of it meant that I was ungrateful. I still carry some of those feelings with me today. And if it had some other sort of sentimental attachment (like something I got on a trip), I also couldn’t fathom letting it go. Honestly, I think there may be some boxes of stuff, decades old, still at my parent’s house because of that. (I should probably go through them and trash them next time I visit...). I’m also constantly struck by the thought that I may need/want this someday or that if I’m ever in x,y,z situation, that particular item would be perfect. I honestly have gotten better about these things, but clearly I still have work to do!


You sound so much like me, except for the commuting part. I am also very sentimental and won't get rid of gifts, and also feel like I have to keep things just in case. I also have too many bags and find it hard to part with some of them. 

I've changed the type of bag that works for me quite often. When I first joined tpf, I was carrying a fairly small bag. Then I started adding all kinds of SLGs and started needing larger bags. Now I've reduced what I carry and use mostly medium sized and small bags. So I would consider that some bags that aren't getting used much now may be perfect for you at some time in the future.

I also get it into my mind that I need at least one thing with a particular detail on it. I managed to avoid getting any Rogues, but I've always wanted something with tearoses. Still don't have one so maybe the temptation will pass. I had to have something with leather sequins so I bought the clutch, which is way smaller than anything I normally carry but I'm determined to get some use out of it.

As far as the court bag, don't be influenced too much by other people's love for it. While it is a pretty bag, it isn't a bag I ultimately decided to keep in my collection. I do wear some crossbody bags, but for me they need to be small so they are comfortable and don't stick out too far from my body. I found the court to be too heavy with the skinny strap. I think that the longer and skinnier the strap is on a bag, the more it digs into my shoulder. Vintage Coach leather is wonderful but I think it is more wonderful on other styles. The Court bag, being structured, doesn't have the softest leather that some of the other styles have. You should spend some time on the Coach vintage chat thread in the clubhouse section to see if there are other vintage styles that would work better for you. 

Before I decide to get rid of a bag, I carry it for a few days. If I'm dying to move out of it, I know it is the right decision to get rid of it.


----------



## dramaprincess713

whateve said:


> You sound so much like me, except for the commuting part. I am also very sentimental and won't get rid of gifts, and also feel like I have to keep things just in case. I also have too many bags and find it hard to part with some of them.
> 
> I've changed the type of bag that works for me quite often. When I first joined tpf, I was carrying a fairly small bag. Then I started adding all kinds of SLGs and started needing larger bags. Now I've reduced what I carry and use mostly medium sized and small bags. So I would consider that some bags that aren't getting used much now may be perfect for you at some time in the future.
> 
> I also get it into my mind that I need at least one thing with a particular detail on it. I managed to avoid getting any Rogues, but I've always wanted something with tearoses. Still don't have one so maybe the temptation will pass. I had to have something with leather sequins so I bought the clutch, which is way smaller than anything I normally carry but I'm determined to get some use out of it.
> 
> As far as the court bag, don't be influenced too much by other people's love for it. While it is a pretty bag, it isn't a bag I ultimately decided to keep in my collection. I do wear some crossbody bags, but for me they need to be small so they are comfortable and don't stick out too far from my body. I found the court to be too heavy with the skinny strap. I think that the longer and skinnier the strap is on a bag, the more it digs into my shoulder. Vintage Coach leather is wonderful but I think it is more wonderful on other styles. The Court bag, being structured, doesn't have the softest leather that some of the other styles have. You should spend some time on the Coach vintage chat thread in the clubhouse section to see if there are other vintage styles that would work better for you.
> 
> Before I decide to get rid of a bag, I carry it for a few days. If I'm dying to move out of it, I know it is the right decision to get rid of it.



Thanks so much for your reply! Sometimes I fee like I'm nuts, but it's always nice to know someone out there gets it!

I have thought about the fact that some of my lesser-used bags may become my most-used bags in the future. When I think about the types of bags I've carried throughout my life, I can see that I started favoring larger bags when I started working and commuting, and I started to really favor large totes when I started getting really into all the fitness classes I take after work. That's been my need and preference for at least a decade now, so it's a bit hard to imagine that will change all that much. But, I'm definitely aware that life changes can certainly change my bag preferences and needs, and seeing as how I am not yet a parent or homeowner, I anticipate there will be some life changes in the future. 

My issue with the interesting details or color (or most things, really) is that once it's in my head, I can't get it out. It's like the only way to satisfy the nagging, unrelenting though is to actually acquire the item that fulfills it. I have really been trying to be more mindful and thoughtful about this, but it's tough. For example, I have lusted after the YSL Loulou in black with black hardware forever. I don't think it's the best purchase for me - I already plan to purchase a vintage Chanel jumbo, and difference in hardware color or not, I really don't need to quilted, black, chain-strap flap bags of nearly the same size - especially not two that cost thousands. The Loulou also had a middle zip compartment, which I dislike in bags. So, all in all, not a wise purchase, but I still want it! I've done a lot of thinking of why I want it so much, and it really comes down to the black hardware on black leather. I just really really love the look. I tried getting the look for less - I bought the black quilted Coach Parker with dark gunmetal rivets and hardware and also a Coach Faye with black hardware, and while I like both bags, it didn't satisfy the Loulou urge. Maybe, deep down, part of the urge is also that it's YSL? I hate to say/admit that, but I do think there's truth in it. Anyway, I had all but resigned myself to purchasing the Loulou sometime this year, but I just bought a tote from Massaccesi - black metallic with dark gunmetal hardware - and ever since placing that order, my desire for the Loulou has gone way down. So much so that I feel like I can take it off of my wishlist. I don't know why, though I'm happy since the MM costs far less than the YSL. I think it has something to do with the fact that the MM is going to be made just for me, specific to my needs and specifications? I'm not sure...I just know I feel like this is going to be the one that fulfills that black on black desire, enough so that I don't feel like the YSL is the necessity it once was. 

Thank you for your input on the Court! I keep going back and forth...yesterday I had decided not to get it, and then today I had decided that I should. Decision-making clearly is not my forte! I'm so so prone to falling for hype, especially when everyone seems to love an item. Years ago, I had lusted after the Marc Jacobs Natasha crossbody because, at the time, everyone seemed to love that bag. I kept reading about how is was everyone's favorite crossbody, perfect for everyday and travel, etc. I finally got one and did not feel the love. I found it heavy and uncomfortable as a crossbody, and I was so annoyed with myself. As for the Court, I still don't know what to do. I appreciate your thoughts because I'm leaning more towards passing now. Really, I'm trying not to stress too much because I figure I can resell it at what I pay for it, if I need to, or that if I don't get it, another one will always pop up. 

I've been doing that too - carrying a bag for a few days when I'm trying to decide whether or not to get rid of it. I try to focus on how I feel using it and how functional and comfortable it is for me. Some bags I just love carrying or make me feel really great, and I try to tune into that. If I feel like it's just another bag and I also find it uncomfortable, it makes it easy to put it on my "to sell" list.


----------



## ElainePG

FizzyWater said:


> I can't keep track of my own paperwork to save my life, but I try to get my mom caught up when I visit.  At the end of the year I usually shred office visit information from Medicare.  Actually, I go through her file cabinet, pull everything form the year that doesn't need to stay at her fingertips, and either toss in a box to be shredded or toss in a box labeled with the year.  Then she has room to file the new stuff.  Which she doesn't, but wevs.
> 
> I do keep whatever is the latest version of her meds list and replace the last version in an "emergency binder".  It's silver sparkly and she never remembers it exists, but her friends and helpers do.  It contains everything from how to play a DVD to her PoA for my Dad.
> 
> Possibly useful tip:  The local office supply store (not a chain) offers to securely shred paper, cost by weight.  The first time I had a huge box and they charged me $50 which was totally worth it, and last time with 1/3 a box they didn't even weigh it and charged me $5.  I also noticed driving by that the UPS Store says they will securely shred.


Very good suggestions about managing paperwork for an aging parent. I've taken over that job for my Mom as well, and I don't quite have a handle on it yet… it's been a learning process this past year. I love the idea of the sparkly silver binder! When I last went through Mom's Elfa file, I saw that she had at least five different file folders labeled "Important." So going through those, shredding the overlaps, and combining it all into one (sparkly, shiny) binder will be a good project for me in the near future.

I'll have to see whether there's a non-chain office supply store near me that will securely shred documents. It's a very good idea. My home shredder is fine for five or ten sheets at a time, but I can see that I'm going to have a huge box in the near future. Which would probably send my home shredder into (at the very least) a panic attack.


----------



## ElainePG

Nibb said:


> I’ve used the shredding services too, once at FedEx and once from the local big box office supply store. Super happy with both places.


Will they do shredding at FedEx? I didn't know that! Yay… there's one ten minutes away from me!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Before I decide to get rid of a bag, I carry it for a few days. If I'm dying to move out of it, I know it is the right decision to get rid of it.


You know what? This is SUCH a brilliant idea!


----------



## jblended

dramaprincess713 said:


> Years ago, I had lusted after the Marc Jacobs Natasha crossbody because, at the time, everyone seemed to love that bag. I kept reading about how is was everyone's favorite crossbody, perfect for everyday and travel, etc. I finally got one and did not feel the love. I found it heavy and uncomfortable as a crossbody, and I was so annoyed with myself.



You know, I did exactly the same! It wasn't the 'It' bag by the time I bought the Natasha, but I had seen it so often on other people on the street that when I got the chance to buy the Natasha at a mighty discount, I jumped on it and bought 2!
I don't know why I decided that it must be the perfect bag- something about seeing everyone commuting to work with theirs everyday made me think it must be really utilitarian.
I didn't love it then, I like it now but don't adore it. It's not my usual shape and silhouette at all! For a while I regretted the purchases. But I used it as a work bag, partly because I bought it so I was determined to use it (I'm stubborn), and partly because I figured that I don't mind if my 'work' bag isn't really my style so long as my weekend bags are.
It's been maybe 6-7 years and my Natashas are still in excellent condition and are still my work bags. The leather wears incredibly well and the size is really functional. I still don't 'love' the bag, but I love the leather, the colours I chose and how it works, and that's enough for me. I wish it was a different shape but that's nothing when I consider how functional it is (or rather, how functional I have made it with my stubborn decision to fully utilize the style).
It was a valuable lesson never to buy something that doesn't scream 'me' instantly.
I had another near-regret with Coach. There was the ombre quilted bag last year that I adored but it only came as a tiny Callie or as a large Parker. The first of those is far too small to be functional (because for some reason the already tiny interior is divided) and the Parker is far too lady-like for me (I look like a child playing dress up with that bag on my shoulder).
I almost bought the Parker thinking that I should opt for the more functional size and after seeing everyone on TPF loving the Parker bag, but then remembered the mistake with my Natasha. I'm not like everyone else; that Parker does not suit me and I cannot pull it off. I chose the Callie and switched out my wallet to make it work, and it's now the bag I grab most weekends. I adore it.
We make mistakes and we learn from them. That's just part of the journey.

You seem a lot like me, in that I'll like something and think about it forever before deciding to buy it.
But there's something to be said for liking a bag, liking the idea of owning the bag, contemplating it and deciding that you don't need to own it.
It takes a bit of time but it becomes easier with practice.
For example, the Loulou you're dying to get. You know it's not right for you, but you love the leather/hardware combo. That's fine. Appreciate the beauty of it. Admire it on other people and compliment them on their excellent choice. Love it and realise that you can do so from afar and that you don't need to own everything you love.
Your Massaccesi bag was a good alternative this time, but down the line, if you're still overwhelmed by the size of your collection, finding an alternative will not help your situation. The only thing that will really help is knowing you don't need to own every pretty bag that gets stuck in your head- because there will always be more bags that are stunning and will get stuck in your head! That's how the market operates- temptation at every turn and if you keep giving in, you'll drown in bags, lol!
The only way you will edit successfully in the long run is to realise you don't need- or indeed, _want_- to own every pretty bag.

I am like you (34 bags and cannot get the number down to save my life) so I am actively reminding myself that my collection doesn't have to be 'complete'. I don't have to own every colour and every hardware combo I like. If I really have a bag stuck in my head, I write it on my wishlist and leave it there for years. I will only revisit the wishlist after I have edited my closet back down to a reasonable size (half of what I have now).
For instance, I really want a small yellow bag and a purple bag. I have never owned either of those colours. I could purchase them now- it's almost spring and every brand will be coming out with an iteration of these colours. However, I know adding 2 more bags will make me feel stifled by my growing collection. Instead, I wrote them down on my wishlist and even found a couple online that are exactly the types of bags I want. But I won't buy them. They are just there for future reference.
Right now I have several bags in the 'red' family (burgundy, oxblood and cherry). Until I've utilized those and then donated them, I will not buy a purple bag because it is too close to the reds I own to add anything useful to my closet.
Similarly I own several green bags (kelly, military, forest) and I will not buy the yellow until I have used and removed some of the green bags. Yes they are different colours, but they are adjacent and thus too similar to justify adding another bag in yellow at this time.
So, in my mind, I will enjoy these now and in a couple of years when I have let go of the reds and greens, I will replace them with purple and yellow; that would result in a completely refreshed bag closet without adding to the number of bags I own.
Maybe you can try that? Adding the bags you like on your wish list but only making a purchase when you have let go of anything similar in your current collection. And remembering in the meantime that it is okay that you don't every single bag that is stunning because that approach will only get you deeper into clutter.

Oh and one more point. You mentioned earlier you may like a detail on a bag but not the bag itself; why not put the details you like on a separate wish list and see if somewhere down the line you can find (or have a bespoke bag made) that includes all those details. That way, instead of 6 bags that each have an interesting detail, you can have 1 or 2 bags that have all those details. Say you like details like whipstiching, metallic leather, and gunmetal hardware- those can all be combined in 1 bag that is in a size and shape that you adore- you'll have fewer bags coming in, but each addition becomes more special.

Yikes, this post is a little all over the place but I hope you find some useful suggestions in here! Best of luck.


----------



## dramaprincess713

jblended said:


> You know, I did exactly the same! It wasn't the 'It' bag by the time I bought the Natasha, but I had seen it so often on other people on the street that when I got the chance to buy the Natasha at a mighty discount, I jumped on it and bought 2!
> I don't know why I decided that it must be the perfect bag- something about seeing everyone commuting to work with theirs everyday made me think it must be really utilitarian.
> I didn't love it then, I like it now but don't adore it. It's not my usual shape and silhouette at all! For a while I regretted the purchases. But I used it as a work bag, partly because I bought it so I was determined to use it (I'm stubborn), and partly because I figured that I don't mind if my 'work' bag isn't really my style so long as my weekend bags are.
> It's been maybe 6-7 years and my Natashas are still in excellent condition and are still my work bags. The leather wears incredibly well and the size is really functional. I still don't 'love' the bag, but I love the leather, the colours I chose and how it works, and that's enough for me. I wish it was a different shape but that's nothing when I consider how functional it is (or rather, how functional I have made it with my stubborn decision to fully utilize the style).
> It was a valuable lesson never to buy something that doesn't scream 'me' instantly.
> I had another near-regret with Coach. There was the ombre quilted bag last year that I adored but in only came as a tiny Callie or as a large Parker. The first of those is far too small to be functional (because for some reason the already tiny interior is divided) and the Parker is far too lady-like for me (I look like a child playing dress up with that bag on my shoulder).
> I almost bought the Parker thinking that I should opt for the more functional size and after seeing everyone on TPF loving the Parker bag, but then remembered the mistake with my Natasha. I'm not like everyone else; that Parker does not suit me and I cannot pull it off. I chose the Callie and switched out my wallet to make it work, and it's now the bag I grab most weekends. I adore it.
> We make mistakes and we learn from them. That's just part of the journey.
> 
> You seem a lot like me, in that I'll like something and think about it forever before deciding to buy it.
> But there's something to be said for liking a bag, liking the idea of owning the bag, contemplating it and deciding that you don't need to own it.
> It takes a bit of time but it becomes easier with practice.
> For example, the Loulou you're dying to get. You know it's not right for you, but you love the leather/hardware combo. That's fine. Appreciate the beauty of it. Admire it on other people and compliment them on their excellent choice. Love it and realise that you can do so from afar and that you don't need to own everything you love.
> Your Massaccesi bag was a good alternative this time, but down the line, if you're still overwhelmed by the size of your collection, finding an alternative will not help your situation. The only thing that will really help is knowing you don't need to own every pretty bag that gets stuck in your head- because there will always be more bags that are stunning and will get stuck in your head! That's how the market operates- temptation at every turn and if you keep giving in, you'll drown in bags, lol!
> The only way you will edit successfully in the long run is to realise you don't need- or indeed, _want_- to own every pretty bag.
> 
> I am like you (34 bags and cannot get the number down to save my life) so I am actively reminding myself that my collection doesn't have to be 'complete'. I don't have to own every colour and every hardware combo I like. If I really have a bag stuck in my head, I write it on my wishlist and leave it there for years. I will only revisit the wishlist after I have edited my closet back down to a reasonable size (half of what I have now).
> For instance, I really want a small yellow bag and a purple bag. I have never owned either of those colours. I could purchase them now- it's almost spring and every brand will be coming out with an iteration of these colours. However, I know adding 2 more bags will make me feel stifled by my growing collection. Instead, I wrote them down on my wishlist and even found a couple online that are exactly the types of bags I want. But I won't buy them. They are just there for future reference.
> Right now I have several bags in the 'red' family (burgundy, oxblood and cherry). Until I've utilized those and then donated them, I will not buy a purple bag because it is too close to the reds I own to add anything useful to my closet.
> Similarly I own several green bags (kelly, military, forest) and I will not buy the yellow until I have used and removed some of the green bags. Yes they are different colours, but they are adjacent and thus too similar to justify adding another bag in yellow at this time.
> So, in my mind, I will enjoy these now and in a couple of years when I have let go of the reds and greens, I will replace them with purple and yellow; that would result in a completely refreshed bag closet without adding to the number of bags I own.
> Maybe you can try that? Adding the bags you like on your wish list but only making a purchase when you have let go of anything similar in your current collection. And remembering in the meantime that it is okay that you don't every single bag that is stunning because that approach will only get you deeper into clutter.
> 
> Oh and one more point. You mentioned earlier you may like a detail on a bag but not the bag itself; why not put the details you like on a separate wish list and see if somewhere down the line you can find (or have a bespoke bag made) that includes all those details. That way, instead of 6 bags that each have an interesting detail, you can have 1 or 2 bags that have all those details. Say you like details like whipstiching, metallic leather, and gunmetal hardware- those can all be combined in 1 bag that is in a size and shape that you adore- you'll have fewer bags coming in, but each addition becomes more special.
> 
> Yikes, this post is a little all over the place but I hope you find some useful suggestions in here! Best of luck.



Thank you for your thoughtful reply! 

I ended up selling my Natasha. I'm not really a crossbody girl, so I should have known better from the start. I used it a few times on trips, but I found it oddly heavy and uncomfortable, and it looked kind of bulky and overwhelming when I saw it in photos. Perhaps I was overstuffing it? I don't feel like I was though. I don't know, but it just didn't work out for me. I really did love the leather and quality, but I have no regrets about selling that one. 

I know exactly with ombre Parker/Callie you're talking about! It is really hard for me not to be influenced by hype and rave reviews. I have 3 Rogues - a 36, 30, and 25. The 36 is suede with studs and whiplash, and I adore it. The big size is also great for me, so I have no plans of letting it go. The 30 is in Prussian Blue with whiplash, and the 25 is in the crystal tea roses. I haven't decided yet if those will ultimately stay or go. The 30 is still and OK size, and the 25 is a bit small, but I haven't yet been able to get over my love of the colors and details, so they are on the list to deal with later. The thing is though, I actually am undecided about whether or not I truly like the Rogue style in and of itself. Every raves about it, so I feel like I do, or that I should. And I really to like the 36 - it's big enough that it's kind of like a tote to me (and I love totes). But, I'm not a big hand-carry person, and I found the way I was carrying it with the shoulder straps before make the bag feel a bit bulky and uncomfortable. I was not, however, tucking in the handles into the sides (rather, I was laying them across the top, which essentially forced the bag to maintain a certain width), so next time I carry it, I'm going to try that and see how I feel. All that to say though, I totally fell for all the Rogue hype. And, while I can't say it was a mistake, I was definitely highly influenced. 

What you said about liking a bag and liking the idea of owning a bag really strikes a chord. You're right in that I can't just find an alternative for every bag I fall for because it's not helping anything. It's something I really need to practice and improve on. And yes, not buying until I get rid of several bags that fulfill similar needs is a great approach. I have been including my planned purchase in my total number of bags, which brings it to 45. I can somewhat easily bring that to 40, and with a bit more time to get used to the thought, get to 35. A lot of that is letting go of redundant bags and bags that don't serve my needs, even though some of them have those interesting details I love. After 35, I just don't know. But I'm not there yet, so I'm trying not to really think about it. Perhaps, by the time I get there, I'll be better at looking at things critically and making those hard decisions. 

Your suggestion about making one or two bags with the details I love is a great one. I've actually been thinking about thinks in a similar vein - is there a different way to incorporate the details I love? So, for my skull bag, I'm trying to see if there might be a skull bag charm or perhaps a pouch with skulls on it that I like instead. And, I have this studded, black foldover bag from Korea that I adore. It was cheap though and made from PVC, so it's falling apart. I always planned to have it recreated in leather, but I recently made myself really think about why I love it so much - it's the pyramid studs. I have a black Hobo on my list of planned purchases, and while it's a different style of bag, I think the overall look and shape is similar enough to my Korea bag that I can do a bit of DIY studding. Of course, there's a risk in doing that, so I will really need to carefully plan it out, but I've been doing some research, and I think it will work. So, instead of a black hobo and a black foldover bag with studs, I can now just have one black, studded hobo. It's small - only going from two bags to one bag - but it's something. I think that with the point I'm at now, every little bit helps.


----------



## Katinahat

My goodness, I’m sensing some real inner turmoil from some which I’m sorry about. I know I have a bit of an addiction. I guess that’s what draws us together. It’s a shame when a joy becomes a stress. 

My collection is at about 20 bags. That’s still quite a lot of bags. For me deciding to buy is complicated because I’m aware it’s a “thrill of the case” thing where I stalk websites. I don’t ever need a new bag although I might want it.  However, it has to come down to three main things...

1. Affordability, can I buy it and still buy everything my family wants, holidays, home improvements etc and not tap into emergency savings. I’d love a Chanel but I can’t afford it or justify it with my family/lifestyle. 

2. Space, do I have somewhere to keep it. I like to display my bag collection inside my fitted wardrobes on the top
shelves so I see them and easily chose which to wear. I have a tendency to over shop lots of things: make up (do I really need 10 eye shadow pallets) jeans (6 pairs NYDJs), coats (5 Barbour jackets of various types plus overcoats & raincoats), boots (14 pairs), trainers (9 pairs), dresses (too many to count) etc. If it all fits tidily in cupboards then I believe it’s okay. If it starts spilling out then it’s out of control & it becomes stressful. We basically built our fitted wardrobes to accommodate my belongs! 

3. Usability/wearability, how often am I likely to wear a bag. If I know it is different & will get regular use then I’m okay with that. As long as it isn’t too many or the same colour in a usage category eg work (larger bags), casual (cross body satchels or larger hobos/totes) or evenings/events (smaller smarter bags). I try to have no repeats. E.g, I love my chestnut Alexa and keep considering a preloved one in black but I have a black small Bayswater Satchel I use lots so therefore I’m not buying.

I find keeping a spreadsheet of uses a fun way to appreciate/track my collection as a hobby. It lets me see what I use. Shout out to the ladies on shopping my own collection thread for that idea. I’ve got 4 evening bags I don’t use that may get gifted but my DDs use 2 of them and 1 is my only Radley left from my original bag addiction so quite sentimental. I gifted the others. 

I’ve built up my current collection over the last 8 years. 5 in one year at my peak of buying, although 2 of those were gifts. I also wouldn’t rehome gifts as they are from DH. (I don’t want to put him off ). I’ve already had one new bag in this year as a Valentines gift. I’m maxed out on space now so it will be interesting to see how things develop from here. 

Good luck to those with inner conflict. Take it slow in purchase or rehoming so you feel in control.


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> I also wouldn’t rehome gifts as they are from DH.


This right here is the only problem I face when editing my bag closet! I think around half of my bags are gifts! I cannot find a way to let go of them without feeling guilty about it, and every time I edit and donate, someone turns around and gifts me another bag. 

It sounds like I'm being ungrateful, but I assure you I'm not. I have clearly expressed to all those in my life that I'm maxed out on bags and do not need any more, but they still gift them to me. I think a part of it is that I've had a lot of surgeries (due to an accident) and people want me to know that they're thinking of me during that time. Given that context, it makes me feel so much worse if I ever decide to let one of the gifted bags go. 

I'm eternally grateful but I have enough bags to last me a decade at least.


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> This right here is the only problem I face when editing my bag closet! I think around half of my bags are gifts! I cannot find a way to let go of them without feeling guilty about it, and every time I edit and donate, someone turns around and gifts me another bag.
> 
> It sounds like I'm being ungrateful, but I assure you I'm not. I have clearly expressed to all those in my life that I'm maxed out on bags and do not need any more, but they still gift them to me. I think a part of it is that I've had a lot of surgeries (due to an accident) and people want me to know that they're thinking of me during that time. Given that context, it makes me feel so much worse if I ever decide to let one of the gifted bags go.
> 
> I'm eternally grateful but I have enough bags to last me a decade at least.


Oh dear, at least people know what you like but perhaps you’ll need to drop hints in another direction. At least as it’s DH for me it’s easier to say no more at moment (plus he sees the full cupboards). 

Sorry to hear about your accident. Hope all is well now.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> We're all on The Purse Forum.  I think that sums it up.  You’re with your people. Bag enabling is a core theme. When I was little, and my room was strewn with toys, my mother used to tell me that if I didn’t take care of my things and clean up my room, I shouldn’t expect to get more. This thread is a reminder that sometimes we need to clean up.... in this case, it’s our bags.  One step at a time.


Diane your posts are always so right on point.


----------



## FizzyWater

Katinahat said:


> 2. Space, do I have somewhere to keep it. I like to display my bag collection inside my fitted wardrobes on the top
> shelves so I see them and easily chose which to wear. I have a tendency to over shop lots of things: make up (do I really need 10 eye shadow pallets) jeans (6 pairs NYDJs), coats (5 Barbour jackets of various types plus overcoats & raincoats), boots (14 pairs), trainers (9 pairs), dresses (too many to count) etc. If it all fits tidily in cupboards then I believe it’s okay. If it starts spilling out then it’s out of control & it becomes stressful. We basically built our fitted wardrobes to accommodate my belongs!



Editing to add:  I mean to give the advice to @dramaprincess713 not @Katinahat - I just wanted to expand on @Katinahat 's great point.

I read a lot of decluttering books.  Sometimes they even help!   I found this book interesting:  _Decluttering at the Speed of Life: Winning Your Never-Ending Battle with Stuff_ by Dana K. White.  (Maybe I even got the referral from this thread...)  The advice below comes from her, and I find it really... soothing.

You might find it helpful to say, "I want to dedicate this shelf/closet/room to my bags" and then, when it's full, no more bags!  If you really want a new bag, one has to go.  And, key point:  Letting a bag go doesn't mean you don't like/love it, it just means you like it *less* than *all the others*.

So I find it useful in 2 ways. 
First, I don't feel like the X are out of control.  I've said "I think this is a reasonable amount of storage space for item X".  I don't find X in weird locations all over the place, reminding me that I have way too many X.  And I can find everything in one place! 
Second, it removes a lot of the emotions around it.  It's not a bad X, I don't hate it, I just... love everything else more!  I have so many cool X!  Yay!

I also sometimes find that I can't decide which of 2 or 3 things I like least, and since I'm braced to get rid of a thing anyway, I just... get rid of both.  Which feels very daring and accomplished.


----------



## dramaprincess713

FizzyWater said:


> Editing to add:  I mean to give the advice to @dramaprincess713 not @Katinahat - I just wanted to expand on @Katinahat 's great point.
> 
> I read a lot of decluttering books.  Sometimes they even help!   I found this book interesting:  _Decluttering at the Speed of Life: Winning Your Never-Ending Battle with Stuff_ by Dana K. White.  (Maybe I even got the referral from this thread...)  The advice below comes from her, and I find it really... soothing.
> 
> You might find it helpful to say, "I want to dedicate this shelf/closet/room to my bags" and then, when it's full, no more bags!  If you really want a new bag, one has to go.  And, key point:  Letting a bag go doesn't mean you don't like/love it, it just means you like it *less* than *all the others*.
> 
> So I find it useful in 2 ways.
> First, I don't feel like the X are out of control.  I've said "I think this is a reasonable amount of storage space for item X".  I don't find X in weird locations all over the place, reminding me that I have way too many X.  And I can find everything in one place!
> Second, it removes a lot of the emotions around it.  It's not a bad X, I don't hate it, I just... love everything else more!  I have so many cool X!  Yay!
> 
> I also sometimes find that I can't decide which of 2 or 3 things I like least, and since I'm braced to get rid of a thing anyway, I just... get rid of both.  Which feels very daring and accomplished.



I'm going to have to check out that book! I've tried Kon Mari several times - I even have both of her books. However, while I love it in theory, I find it really have to "get" the spark joy concept. It sounds so silly because who doesn't "get" if something makes them happy or not? But I start getting to analytical about it, and stop trusting myself, and then I never even finish what I started. I need a different approach, and I like the sound of this book!

I do think a change of mindset is necessary for me. I have real feelings of guilt and fear of regret around letting things go. But there's something in there about loving everything else more. 

Also, I'm impressed - if I couldn't decide which 2 or 3 things I like least, I think I would end up keeping them all.   Maybe in a few months I can say differently!


----------



## jblended

FizzyWater said:


> I also sometimes find that I can't decide which of 2 or 3 things I like least, and since I'm braced to get rid of a thing anyway, I just... get rid of both. Which feels very daring and accomplished.


Seconded; this is brilliant advice! 
I do this all the time and you'd be amazed at how much simpler it becomes when removing both items- you'll find you don't miss either one.
And it works the other way, too- so when _purchasing _things, not just when letting go of things. 
For example, if I'm trying to pick between 2 pairs of jeans to buy, but I'm having trouble choosing one because they both appeal to me for different reasons, then I'll just leave both. 
It's a really good approach to practice when letting things into- and out of -your space.


----------



## dramaprincess713

jblended said:


> Seconded; this is brilliant advice!
> I do this all the time and you'd be amazed at how much simpler it becomes when removing both items- you'll find you don't miss either one.
> And it works the other way, too- so when _purchasing _things, not just when letting go of things.
> For example, if I'm trying to pick between 2 pairs of jeans to buy, but I'm having trouble choosing one because they both appeal to me for different reasons, then I'll just leave both.
> It's a really good approach to practice when letting things into- and out of -your space.



Lol, I do this far too often with purchasing things! I need to start putting in place when letting go of things, for sure!

In other news, a minor success is that I decided to pass on the Coach Court I was watching afterall. It's not quite letting go of things, but at least I didn't add anything! (Unfortunately, I have a long list of MM bags I do want to add that were not on my original "to purchase" list, but that's another story!). 

I've also been using my skull embossed tote this week, and I have some conflicted feelings about it. I really do like the bag. It's not as heavy as I remembered it to be and far more comfortable to use than I remembered. It's also quite spacious without looking ginormous. And, I love the skulls. All that being said though, I really don't see myself using it a ton. I love the skulls, but I'm not sure if it fits in with the professional image I want to project, and my totes are my work bags. Still, I'm not sure about letting go of it as there is no one in my life that would want it (too quirky of an aesthetic for others), and I do not imagine I would get all that much for it on resale. I am going to continue using it for a few more days, but I think this is one that is going to be re-purposed. I've been needing something to home all my leather and suede care supplies as they are all scattered around right now. This tote may start serving that purpose.


----------



## diane278

dramaprincess713 said:


> Lol, I do this far too often with purchasing things! I need to start putting in place when letting go of things, for sure!
> 
> In other news, a minor success is that I decided to pass on the Coach Court I was watching afterall. It's not quite letting go of things, but at least I didn't add anything! (Unfortunately, I have a long list of MM bags I do want to add that were not on my original "to purchase" list, but that's another story!).
> 
> I've also been using my skull embossed tote this week, and I have some conflicted feelings about it. I really do like the bag. It's not as heavy as I remembered it to be and far more comfortable to use than I remembered. It's also quite spacious without looking ginormous. And, I love the skulls. All that being said though, I really don't see myself using it a ton. I love the skulls, but I'm not sure if it fits in with the professional image I want to project, and my totes are my work bags. Still, I'm not sure about letting go of it as there is no one in my life that would want it (too quirky of an aesthetic for others), and I do not imagine I would get all that much for it on resale. I am going to continue using it for a few more days, but I think this is one that is going to be re-purposed. I've been needing something to home all my leather and suede care supplies as they are all scattered around right now. This tote may start serving that purpose.


Do you think you’re trying to move too fast?  It seems like maybe you’re dealing with so many different things all at once....maybe not, but it’s a feeling I get from what I’m reading.  Of course, it’s up to you, but when I get overwhelmed by too much going on all at once, I have to slow my roll and focus on one thing at a time.
Otherwise, I get _analysis paralysis...._in other words, I either get stuck analyzing the situation. Sometimes, I end up making reckless decisions.  Those set me back even more because after I act on those, I sometimes regret my impulsive decisions. This is why I move bags to another place....so that I can experience life without them, but without making a permanent decision too soon. Of course, my way may not work at all for you.


----------



## bagnut1

Today I started thinking about spring and how I will be happy to rotate my heavy fall/winter stuff out of my main closet.  I did a quick inventory and noted that I have worn less than 30% of my clothes this season, even once!

In some ways that's upsetting (wasteful! and my looks must be boring everyone!) but I am going to embrace the reality and donate or consign everything that didn't get worn this year.  It is the truly rare garment that can be ignored for years and then suddenly become essential.  (Unlike, of course, a good handbag, which has magical powers that mere clothing could never possess.)


----------



## whateve

bagnut1 said:


> Today I started thinking about spring and how I will be happy to rotate my heavy fall/winter stuff out of my main closet.  I did a quick inventory and noted that I have worn less than 30% of my clothes this season, even once!
> 
> In some ways that's upsetting (wasteful! and my looks must be boring everyone!) but I am going to embrace the reality and donate or consign everything that didn't get worn this year.  It is the truly rare garment that can be ignored for years and then suddenly become essential.  (Unlike, of course, a good handbag, which has magical powers that mere clothing could never possess.)


It's starting to get warm here already and all I can think is that I have winter bags and clothing that haven't been worn enough yet.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> It's starting to get warm here already and all I can think is that I have winter bags and clothing that haven't been worn enough yet.


Me, too! It's making me think I should donate some of my heavier sweaters… but what if it's colder next winter???


----------



## ElainePG

@FizzyWater , I believe it was you who recommended a decluttering book? That sent me off on a search, and I found this one, which I began reading last night:_ Outer Order, Inner Calm_ by Gretchen Rubin. It's a fast read, and it inspired me to wake up early this morning and get the coat closet sorted. Fortunately, DH was up early to play golf so he hasn't yet seen what I've done. He gets a bit nervous when I get the "organizing" bug!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Well, as usual I am behind on catching up on posts but hope to catch up soon.  I had posted a little while ago about the Boxyz bag, which I purchased.  I am still debating if I should keep it or send it back.

Basically, I already have a daily wear brown bag and am concerned that there will be an overlap in terms of purpose.  Since I am trying to maintain a curated bag closet, I have to be careful of any redundancies.  The problem is that I do love the bag.  It is so well made - just excellent quality overall!  Anyway, here is an attached picture of the two of them.


I know the silhouette is different, with the Boxyz being a top handle bag.  But do I really need two brown bags that will serve the same purpose in a curated bag closet?
Would appreciate any thoughts or input.


----------



## diane278

This will be of no help as far as editing goes, but they’re both beautiful!

I have multiple black clutches and I use them all. They may all be clutches but they are different styles. I could get by with only one, but as long as I’m using all of them and my overall collection stays within reasonable limits, I’m ok with multiples of the same color....


----------



## diane278

Purses & Perfumes said:


> But do I really need two brown bags that will serve the same purpose in a curated bag closet?
> Would appreciate any thoughts or input.


1. Do you carry a brown bag frequently? Are brown bags your version of someone else’s black bags? (I used to have multiple gray bags as they were my version of black bags.)

2. Is your collection overwhelming to you? Or is it basically suiting your needs, needing only a bit of tweaking? Can it accommodate an extra brown bag that you’re sure you will use?

3. Can you let go of one of these bags and be at peace with your decision? (You can always let go of one later if you don’t do it now.)


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

diane278 said:


> This will be of no help as far as editing goes, but they’re both beautiful!
> 
> I have multiple black clutches and I use them all. They may all be clutches but they are different styles. I could get by with only one, but as long as I’m using all of them and my overall collection Stays within reasonable limits, I’m ok with multiples of the same color....


Thank you.  I have a weakness for brown bags....   Well, and for bags in other colors as well, but particularly brown.  

I think my hesitation about this bag stems from the fact that this was something of an impulse purchase, and not a planned one.  And I am trying not to be impulsive with my purchases.  The thing is, I already have two bag purchases planned this year, which will help complete my bag wardrobe.  I need a black daily wear classic bag and also a pinky beige one.  I feel like I ought to have been focused on those but instead got side-tracked by this one.

For my pink bag, I am considering the Celine Nano Belt Bag and for my black one, I am considering going with the LV Alma.  At least, that's the way I am leaning right now.  And that will be it for a while after these purchases!  But even with these purchases, my overall collection will still stay under 10 for premier bags.   As you say, as long as I am using them and the overall collection stays within reasonable limits, it's probably okay.


----------



## bagnut1

ElainePG said:


> @FizzyWater , He gets a bit nervous when I get the "organizing" bug!



Mine too!  I once heard him tell our cat to stay on top of her favorite cardboard box so I wouldn’t throw it away.


----------



## diane278

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you.  I have a weakness for brown bags....   Well, and for bags in other colors as well, but particularly brown.
> 
> I think my hesitation about this bag stems from the fact that this was something of an impulse purchase, and not a planned one.  And I am trying not to be impulsive with my purchases.  The thing is, I already have two bag purchases planned this year, which will help complete my bag wardrobe.  I need a black daily wear classic bag and also a pinky beige one.  I feel like I ought to have been focused on those but instead got side-tracked by this one.
> 
> For my pink bag, I am considering the Celine Nano Belt Bag and for my black one, I am considering going with the LV Alma.  At least, that's the way I am leaning right now.  And that will be it for a while after these purchases!  But even with these purchases, my overall collection will still stay under 10 for premier bags.   As you say, as long as I am using them and the overall collection stays within reasonable limits, it's probably okay.


Boy, are you organized! I usually try to get rid of my mistakes ASAP, but there have been times that I kept one around for awhile, in a place where I’d see it often, just to remind me of the consequences of impulsive purchases.  Once I felt like my regret was going to stick with me, I let the bag go....although there was one time when I ended up keeping the impulse bag and using it regularly.


----------



## dramaprincess713

diane278 said:


> Do you think you’re trying to move too fast?  It seems like maybe you’re dealing with so many different things all at once....maybe not, but it’s a feeling I get from what I’m reading.  Of course, it’s up to you, but when I get overwhelmed by too much going on all at once, I have to slow my roll and focus on one thing at a time.
> Otherwise, I get _analysis paralysis...._in other words, I either get stuck analyzing the situation. Sometimes, I end up making reckless decisions.  Those set me back even more because after I act on those, I sometimes regret my impulsive decisions. This is why I move bags to another place....so that I can experience life without them, but without making a permanent decision too soon. Of course, my way may not work at all for you.


Yes, maybe I am moving too fast. I feel this self-pressure to reduce NOW, but why? No one is telling me that I need to downsize other than me. My husband does think I have too many bags, but he's not at all pressuring me to get rid of them. He just doesn't get it, that's all. I am really trying not to be impulsive because I don't want to have regrets. I think what I'm finding difficult is I've found I'm actually ok when things are out of sight. I haven't missed my out of sight items, and I'm just fine without them. It's when I see them again that I get pangs of desire and feel indecisiveness and hesitation.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

diane278 said:


> 1. Do you carry a brown bag frequently? Are brown bags your version of someone else’s black bags? (I used to have multiple gray bags as they were my version of black bags.)
> 
> 2. Is your collection overwhelming to you? Or is it basically suiting your needs, needing only a bit of tweaking? Can it accommodate an extra brown bag that you’re sure you will use?
> 
> 3. Can you let go of one of these bags and be at peace with your decision? (You can always let go of one later if you don’t do it now.)


This is excellent!  Sorry - I was typing and did not see this until I had posted, but I think my previous post does answer some of these questions. 

My collection is not overwhelming because I am fairly new to bag collecting.  For many years, I remained oblivious to the world of bags and only carried one or two bags. 

Anyway, I think my premier bag collection needs to be tweaked and it needs some additions.  It is not complete.   I am just trying to be slow and thoughtful about the process of adding new bags. 

In addition to a black bag (I already have two other black ones, but one is an evening bag), I also need a pink satchel and possibly another evening bag perhaps in beige.  When these purchases are made, my premier bag collection will be exactly at ten bags.  I do have a few contemporary bags as well.  But yes, my collection can accommodate an extra brown bag.  Actually, what might happen is that I might end up using the top handle bag rather than the shoulder bag, since I love structured top-handled bags the most.  So it is possible that the brown shoulder bag will perhaps end up not being used much if I keep the Boxyz bag.


----------



## Aerdem

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Well, as usual I am behind on catching up on posts but hope to catch up soon.  I had posted a little while ago about the Boxyz bag, which I purchased.  I am still debating if I should keep it or send it back.
> 
> Basically, I already have a daily wear brown bag and am concerned that there will be an overlap in terms of purpose.  Since I am trying to maintain a curated bag closet, I have to be careful of any redundancies.  The problem is that I do love the bag.  It is so well made - just excellent quality overall!  Anyway, here is an attached picture of the two of them.
> View attachment 4675622
> 
> I know the silhouette is different, with the Boxyz being a top handle bag.  But do I really need two brown bags that will serve the same purpose in a curated bag closet?
> Would appreciate any thoughts or input.


Correct me if I’m wrong- but one has silver hardware and one has gold- yes? I think different hardwares definitely set one apart from the other. And both have their own respective silhouette. I don’t see redundancy here. Both gorgeous brown leather- but that’s about all they share..


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

diane278 said:


> Boy, are you organized! I usually try to get rid of my mistakes ASAP, but there have been times that I kept one around for awhile, in a place where I’d see it often, just to remind me of the consequences of impulsive purchases.  Once I felt like my regret was going to stick with me, I let the bag go....although there was one time when I ended up keeping the impulse bag and using it regularly.


Truly, I am not all that organized...   Some of my other collections -- coats, blazers, and perfumes -- are quite large and also include some impulse purchases.  Even within my bag collection, I still retain a few of my early impulse purchases, especially with my contemporary bags -- I have a red Longchamp bag and an orange Henri Bendel bag, and while I love how pretty these bright colored bags look, I've realized that I rarely wear them because I prefer neutral colors.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Aerdem said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong- but one has silver hardware and one has gold- yes? I think different hardwares definitely set one apart from the other. And both have their own respective silhouette. I don’t see redundancy here. Both gorgeous brown leather- but that’s about all they share..


Thank you, yes, the hardware is different on both of them, as well as the silhouette.  They are both smooth brown leather from the same brand, but they are also quite different in other ways.  Actually, I have fallen in love with the Boxyz bag - it's stunning in person; the smooth leather and the overall quality is amazing.  I did contemplate getting it in a different color, but I loved the brown the most among the choices they had when I purchased it.

They will share the same purpose -- intended for daily/casual wear -- but brown is probably my most used color when it comes to handbags.


----------



## diane278

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you, yes, the hardware is different on both of them, as well as the silhouette.  They are both smooth brown leather from the same brand, but they are also quite different in other ways.  Actually, I have fallen in love with the Boxyz bag - it's stunning in person; the smooth leather and the overall quality is amazing.  I did contemplate getting it in a different color, but I loved the brown the most among the choices they had when I purchased it.
> 
> They will share the same purpose -- intended for daily/casual wear -- but brown is probably my most used color when it comes to handbags.


If you feel strongly about them both, perhaps one can serve as your warm weather brown bag and the other as your cold weather brown bag. Even with some of my black bags, I consider some to be more winter and some to be more summer, based on the clothing they seem to work best with.  My personal standard for an edited bag collection is that I have enough bags I need to make my life run smoothly, but not excess.  Yes, I have a lot of clutches and use them most of the time, but there are times I need/prefer a larger bag.  In a perfect world, I’d have about five bags that covered all my needs....but I don’t think that would really work for me right now. I will say that the more I moved into being a “uniform” dresser, the more my bag needs diminished.


----------



## ElainePG

bagnut1 said:


> Mine too!  I once heard him tell our cat to stay on top of her favorite cardboard box so I wouldn’t throw it away.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

diane278 said:


> If you feel strongly about them both, perhaps one can serve as your warm weather brown bag and the other as your cold weather brown bag. Even with some of my black bags, I consider some to be more winter and some to be more summer, based on the clothing they seem to work best with.  *My personal standard for an edited bag collection is that I have enough bags I need to make my life run smoothly, but not excess. * Yes, I have a lot of clutches and use them most of the time, but there are times I need/prefer a larger bag.  In a perfect world, I’d have about five bags that covered all my needs....but I don’t think that would really work for me right now. I will say that the more I moved into being a “uniform” dresser, the more my bag needs diminished.


The Boxyz is smaller (the one I have is actually the medium size, not the mini), and I generally like my winter bags to be a bit roomier so this is certainly one way of looking at it.  I would probably wear it more in the warmer months, and keep the shoulder bag for winter.

I love your personal standard for an edited bag collection and agree with it as well.  I think it's about finding that balance -  at least, that is what I am trying to do in this process.  Well, I am going to mull over all the great input I have received on this thread  - thank you all again.


----------



## diane278

Well, I still have not made any more changes to my bag collection.  Anyone else just coasting along? Or actively editing?


----------



## southernbelle43

Just sold two this week, but have some coming.  My number of bags stays the same, no matter what I do. It is like my weight!!


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Just sold two this week, but have some coming.  My number of bags stays the same, no matter what I do. It is like my weight!!


Well, I think that’s a form of success. Your collection could be growing.....


----------



## Katinahat

southernbelle43 said:


> Just sold two this week, but have some coming.  My number of bags stays the same, no matter what I do. It is like my weight!!


Well done you! I wish I could control my weight more than I do my bag collection. Both keep creeping up but at least the bags bring me joy!


----------



## southernbelle43

Katinahat said:


> Well done you! I wish I could control my weight more than I do my bag collection. Both keep creeping up but at least the bags bring me joy!


I have two more to sell, so I am still doing my best to get down to the ones that truly make my heart sing!!


----------



## dramaprincess713

I have officially re-purposed one bag and two have been moved to the closet for departing bags. I haven't thought all that much about those two or really missed them at all, so I think I'm at the point that I feel OK to put them up for sale. One additional is also in the closet for departing bags, but I do think about that one so I'm not ready to sell that one yet, and it might make it back into my regular bag closet. We'll see. I'm also getting ready to put another bag in the closet for departing bags. I also just sold three bags - they had been up for sale for a while and were not included in my bag count, so it's not true reduction in numbers, but I'm glad they are officially out of the house. 

While that sounds like progress, and I want to be proud of it, I have also purchased two bags, and my wishlist (which seems to become a "need to have" list) keeps growing.  It is at the point in which if, I purchase all I plan to, and get rid of those I realistically feel I can, I'll get at 39 bags. If, I am able to get rid of the few additional on my "maybe, but I'm really not sure I want to" list, I can bring that down to 36 or 37. But, I'm not counting on that because the ones on that "maybe, but I don't really want to" list are really hard to think about getting rid of right now. So, it basically means that I'll likely end up right where I started - a bag count that feels too high for myself. 

I am trying to be really thoughtful about this whole process while not beating myself up too much for not getting down to a number I'm more comfortable with or getting my number down fast enough. If I'm being honest with myself, I just really want to get my number down, and I'm kind of mad at myself that I can't seem to do so. I feel silly and selfish and frivolous and materialistic. BUT, I'm trying not to think that way. I'm trying to tell myself that just because I have a really hard time thinking about getting rid of some of my bags now doesn't mean that I'll feel the same way in a 6 months, or a year, or a year and a half from now. With time, maybe I CAN fathom getting rid of some of my "maybe, but I don't want to" bags. And, I'm also trying to tell myself that maybe it's ok to have a collection that hovers around 40. I want that number to be less, but if I truly feel like I can't get rid of anymore, at least I'll have a collection of bags that I truly really love.


----------



## diane278

“Awareness” is what finally made me come around. One day I realized that no bag I ever bought really changed anything, no matter how much I loved or used it.  It took years for me to get to that point...and many thousands of dollars.....so my ideas may not be all that good.  I floundered around for a very long time buying, buying, buying.  At one time I owned 14 Bottega Nodini bags. Several I never used. Not even once. I’ve kept one. I also just added up how much they all cost but I can’t bring myself to post that amount here. It’s offensive....and I feel like an idiot. And that’s just one style I owned. The fact that I never carried debt was my rationalization. But that’s BS....it’s just my excuse. But life goes on and I can’t change what I did back then.  I CAN guarantee I’ll never do that again.  I beat myself up at times but that didn’t work either.  I finally accepted my behavior and that’s when things started to change for me.  I now believe that sometimes we have to work through situations rather than try to go around them. Do be kind to yourself. If we do it right, we can learn from our mistakes.....and do better next time.


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> I have officially re-purposed one bag and two have been moved to the closet for departing bags. I haven't thought all that much about those two or really missed them at all, so I think I'm at the point that I feel OK to put them up for sale. One additional is also in the closet for departing bags, but I do think about that one so I'm not ready to sell that one yet, and it might make it back into my regular bag closet. We'll see. I'm also getting ready to put another bag in the closet for departing bags. I also just sold three bags - they had been up for sale for a while and were not included in my bag count, so it's not true reduction in numbers, but I'm glad they are officially out of the house.
> 
> While that sounds like progress, and I want to be proud of it, I have also purchased two bags, and my wishlist (which seems to become a "need to have" list) keeps growing.  It is at the point in which if, I purchase all I plan to, and get rid of those I realistically feel I can, I'll get at 39 bags. If, I am able to get rid of the few additional on my "maybe, but I'm really not sure I want to" list, I can bring that down to 36 or 37. But, I'm not counting on that because the ones on that "maybe, but I don't really want to" list are really hard to think about getting rid of right now. So, it basically means that I'll likely end up right where I started - a bag count that feels too high for myself.
> 
> I am trying to be really thoughtful about this whole process while not beating myself up too much for not getting down to a number I'm more comfortable with or getting my number down fast enough. If I'm being honest with myself, I just really want to get my number down, and I'm kind of mad at myself that I can't seem to do so. I feel silly and selfish and frivolous and materialistic. BUT, I'm trying not to think that way. I'm trying to tell myself that just because I have a really hard time thinking about getting rid of some of my bags now doesn't mean that I'll feel the same way in a 6 months, or a year, or a year and a half from now. With time, maybe I CAN fathom getting rid of some of my "maybe, but I don't want to" bags. And, I'm also trying to tell myself that maybe it's ok to have a collection that hovers around 40. I want that number to be less, but if I truly feel like I can't get rid of anymore, at least I'll have a collection of bags that I truly really love.


One thing you should be proud of is that since you are having trouble deciding which bags to get rid of, it means that you've made good choices.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Well, I still have not made any more changes to my bag collection.  Anyone else just coasting along? Or actively editing?


I'm not doing too good. I've bought 5 bags since the beginning of the year. I haven't picked anything to get rid of in a while. I'm not feeling motivated to sell right now.


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> I'm not doing too good. I've bought 5 bags since the beginning of the year. I haven't picked anything to get rid of in a while. I'm not feeling motivated to sell right now.


There’s no time requirement. I’d wait until you feel the timing is right....


----------



## Vintage Leather

For me, the selling market has ground down to a crawl right now, with bags that used to sell in an hour malingering in my Closet of Departing Bags for weeks or months.

Part of me thinks - just get rid of them! The other part of me? Well, the effort of selling is deterring me from shopping. Whenever I'm tempted to buy a bag because it's pretty, even though I know it won't work with my lifestyle, I just need to look at the Closet for Departing Bags and see all the other bags that I bought because they are pretty.

Still, it's a lot of stress and not a lot of moving on.


----------



## diane278

I agree that it’s hard to be stuck when you want to get your momentum going.  I feel like my collection is pretty much weeded out...at least for now. And I have enough bags....actually more than enough, but sometimes I miss the thrill of the hunt, or the experience of calling my SA @ Valley Fair and ordering a bag (BV happily ships overnight). On the other hand, my checking account is happier. I’m still thinking I should give myself extra points for loving clutches, because they take up less real estate in my closet.  Oh, yeah...the lies I tell myself.  Eleven clutches are a lot, even if two are in frames and the rest fit on 1 1/2 shelves. 
In addition to my usual slow sputtering speed, I recently was ‘gifted’ with a new heart med....and it’s making me feel fatigued.  On the other hand, I’m not worrying about anything at all.... although that's not conducive to continued editing.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> I agree that it’s hard to be stuck when you want to get your momentum going.  I feel like my collection is pretty much weeded out...at least for now. And I have enough bags....actually more than enough, but sometimes I miss the thrill of the hunt, or the experience of calling my SA @ Valley Fair and ordering a bag (BV happily ships overnight). On the other hand, my checking account is happier. I’m still thinking I should give myself extra points for loving clutches, because they take up less real estate in my closet.  Oh, yeah...the lies I tell myself.  Eleven clutches are a lot, even if two are in frames and the rest fit on 1 1/2 shelves.
> In addition to my usual slow sputtering speed, I recently was ‘gifted’ with a new heart med....and it’s making me feel fatigued.  On the other hand, I’m not worrying about anything at all.... although that's not conducive to continued editing.


I understand about the heart meds. DH is on a bunch of them and they make him feel tired and lightheaded all the time.

As you recently told me, there is no hurry to edit. You can do it when you feel like it.


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> I understand about the heart meds. DH is on a bunch of them and they make him feel tired and lightheaded all the time.
> As you recently told me, there is no hurry to edit. You can do it when you feel like it.



Normally, I’d be stressed about not moving forward, but not now. My entire bag collection consumes only 
three 24” shelves of closet space and  one entire shelf is housing my two bulky totes. It’s a huge improvement  over a few years ago. Last year, I donated two BV clutches to a cancer charity fundraiser  (they auction off bags) and that was great. I’m planning on doing the same this year.  You’re right....no reason to hurry....


----------



## dramaprincess713

diane278 said:


> “Awareness” is what finally made me come around. One day I realized that no bag I ever bought really changed anything, no matter how much I loved or used it.  It took years for me to get to that point...and many thousands of dollars.....so my ideas may not be all that good.  I floundered around for a very long time buying, buying, buying.  At one time I owned 14 Bottega Nodini bags. Several I never used. Not even once. I’ve kept one. I also just added up how much they all cost but I can’t bring myself to post that amount here. It’s offensive....and I feel like an idiot. And that’s just one style I owned. The fact that I never carried debt was my rationalization. But that’s BS....it’s just my excuse. But life goes on and I can’t change what I did back then.  I CAN guarantee I’ll never do that again.  I beat myself up at times but that didn’t work either.  I finally accepted my behavior and that’s when things started to change for me.  I now believe that sometimes we have to work through situations rather than try to go around them. Do be kind to yourself. If we do it right, we can learn from our mistakes.....and do better next time.


It's helpful for me to read and participate in threads like this. It makes me reflect on my needs, wants, and buying habits, and I think I'm slowly coming to my own awareness. At least I hope I am. In at least some aspects anyway.

I've been thinking a lot about Kon Mari and only keeping things you really love, etc, which has been a part of the way I've been approaching my collection. And part of my issue has been that when I'm "done" with what I plan on purchasing and foresee getting rid of, I will be left with all items that I really love, but it's still too many bags. And then, I thought to myself this morning, "just because you love it doesn't mean you need to own it". So stupidly simple, but it also felt a bit like a revelation to me. Honestly, I'm not sure how much it will help me with getting rid of items I already have - they're in my possession now, and I love them! But, I think it can help with future purchases. I've been justifying purchases by telling myself how much I really loved it, telling myself it's worth purchasing something if I truly love it and it "sparks joy". And while I think that is a really important basis for a purchase, it really cannot be my only justification. If it isn't going to serve great functionality or practicality for me or if I already have something similar, I should probably leave it behind, even if I do love it. It's helping me NOT to purchase a bag on sale at the moment - so tempting, so pretty with embellished flowers and crystals, and it's a flap shoulder bag with a chain, which I love. BUT, it's too small to get any really use from me, and I already have a bag that is embellished with flowers and crystals. I love this other bag, it's on sale, and I want it. But I'm telling myself that I do not need to won every pretty thing that I love. 

I'll be 36 in a few months, so I'm young, relatively speaking, but also old enough to be doing better. As it is, I'm already embarrassed by the amount of money I've spent on bags in the last year and a half. I don't want to look back in 5 or 10 years from now, still overwhelmed by my bag count and even more embarrassed by how much I've spent. I do hope to learn from my mistakes and do better in the future (but it's so much easier to say that than to do that!). 



whateve said:


> One thing you should be proud of is that since you are having trouble deciding which bags to get rid of, it means that you've made good choices.


Thank you for point this out! I keep beating myself for not being able to narrow down even further, but you're right - it does show I've managed to make my collection one of the best items for me, and there is some value in that. I also have no regrets about any bags I've sold thus far (knock on wood!), and there is probably something to be proud of in that as well. It's good to keep these small victories in mind as I go through this process!


----------



## southernbelle43

I think we all struggle with "moderation" in all things....food, drink, clothes, cars, houses, jewelry, whatever it is. I have been through all of those phases. And we all falter at times.  I am WAY older than any of you, so it is easier for me to be moderate. I have been there, done that.  As long as you are aware and  are trying... good enough. Don't beat yourself up about it.


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> I think we all struggle with "moderation" in all things....food, drink, clothes, cars, houses, jewelry, whatever it is. I have been through all of those phases. And we all falter at times.  I am WAY older than any of you, so it is easier for me to be moderate. I have been there, done that.  As long as you are aware and  are trying... good enough. Don't beat yourself up about it.


Way older? I think I've seen pictures of you. You don't look that old.

I agree with you about moderation. It's definitely been a problem for me.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> Way older? I think I've seen pictures of you. You don't look that old.
> 
> I agree with you about moderation. It's definitely been a problem for me.




Trust me dear. I am WAY older, but I think young...obviously or I would not be on this site, lol.  And I guess I wear bags too young as well.  That is the beauty of being old.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> I think we all struggle with "moderation" in all things....food, drink, clothes, cars, houses, jewelry, whatever it is. I have been through all of those phases. And we all falter at times.  I am WAY older than any of you, so it is easier for me to be moderate. I have been there, done that.  As long as you are aware and  are trying... good enough. Don't beat yourself up about it.



Moderation, I suspect, is going to be a life-long lesson for me to learn! I was always an excellent student in school - too bad that doesn't help me out here!  It seems to be one lesson I just can't quite grasp. 

I never think about how old someone might be here. Honestly, not having met anyone in-person and only knowing people by screen names and avatars, I just tend to think of everyone as the same general age. I only brought up mine because I feel like I should know better and be doing better at this point in my life. I love that despite different ages (and backgrounds, likes, and dislikes, etc.) we can all come here to share our love of handbags while also gaining support in our personal handbag journeys. To talk about "my handbag journey" would sound ridiculous to anyone I see in-person in my day-to-day life. It's nice to come here with others who "get it".


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Moderation, I suspect, is going to be a life-long lesson for me to learn! I was always an excellent student in school - too bad that doesn't help me out here!  It seems to be one lesson I just can't quite grasp.
> 
> I never think about how old someone might be here. Honestly, not having met anyone in-person and only knowing people by screen names and avatars, I just tend to think of everyone as the same general age. I only brought up mine because I feel like I should know better and be doing better at this point in my life. I love that despite different ages (and backgrounds, likes, and dislikes, etc.) we can all come here to share our love of handbags while also gaining support in our personal handbag journeys. To talk about "my handbag journey" would sound ridiculous to anyone I see in-person in my day-to-day life. It's nice to come here with others who "get it".


Yes it is fun on here which is why this “old” person stays active.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes it is fun on here which is why this “old” person stays active.


Lol! Age, and perspective on age, is such a funny thing. I remember just graduating college and truly feeling like 30 was old. I remember being 24, 25, 26 and honestly being worried that I wouldn't be married, or at least engaged, by the time I was 30 because I thought that after 30, there was no hope and I'd be too old. I think back on that and laugh at how silly I was. And how crazy to think that 30 was old! But it's all perspective and hindsight. I'm sure I'll be saying the same thing in 10 years about the things I think right now.

You're the first person I've met who shares my bag preferences (short shoulder carry and open tops while not loving crossbody or middle compartments). It seems we may differ on size preferences, but otherwise we seem to look for similar things in our bags. So, as far as I'm concerned you might as well be the same age as me!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Lol! Age, and perspective on age, is such a funny thing. I remember just graduating college and truly feeling like 30 was old. I remember being 24, 25, 26 and honestly being worried that I wouldn't be married, or at least engaged, by the time I was 30 because I thought that after 30, there was no hope and I'd be too old. I think back on that and laugh at how silly I was. And how crazy to think that 30 was old! But it's all perspective and hindsight. I'm sure I'll be saying the same thing in 10 years about the things I think right now.
> 
> You're the first person I've met who shares my bag preferences (short shoulder carry and open tops while not loving crossbody or middle compartments). It seems we may differ on size preferences, but otherwise we seem to look for similar things in our bags. So, as far as I'm concerned you might as well be the same age as me!


I like your thinking!


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> Lol! Age, and perspective on age, is such a funny thing. I remember just graduating college and truly feeling like 30 was old. I remember being 24, 25, 26 and honestly being worried that I wouldn't be married, or at least engaged, by the time I was 30 because I thought that after 30, there was no hope and I'd be too old. I think back on that and laugh at how silly I was. And how crazy to think that 30 was old! But it's all perspective and hindsight. I'm sure I'll be saying the same thing in 10 years about the things I think right now.
> 
> You're the first person I've met who shares my bag preferences (short shoulder carry and open tops while not loving crossbody or middle compartments). It seems we may differ on size preferences, but otherwise we seem to look for similar things in our bags. So, as far as I'm concerned you might as well be the same age as me!


When I was pregnant at age 30, a coworker who was only about 5 years younger than me called me middle-aged!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> When I was pregnant at age 30, a coworker who was only about 5 years younger than me called me middle-aged!




I hope she remembered that statement, five years later, when *she* turned thirty!!!


----------



## dramaprincess713

whateve said:


> When I was pregnant at age 30, a coworker who was only about 5 years younger than me called me middle-aged!


Oh my goodness; it really is funny how people perceive age at different stages of life. Middle-aged at 30!


----------



## Kylacove

Don't feel bad about your bags if you use them. I don't think you can set an arbitrary number of the bags you need because we are all different. Work needs vs off time vs dressy vs casual may require different bags. When I use a bag every day it tends to get worn and needs replacing before it gets too shabby. Then I am glad to have a replacement already in my closet. Selling seems so slow now it doesn't make sense to me to sell for pennies on the dollar when I can see myself using it again. Just cutting down on bringing anything new in.



dramaprincess713 said:


> I have officially re-purposed one bag and two have been moved to the closet for departing bags. I haven't thought all that much about those two or really missed them at all, so I think I'm at the point that I feel OK to put them up for sale. One additional is also in the closet for departing bags, but I do think about that one so I'm not ready to sell that one yet, and it might make it back into my regular bag closet. We'll see. I'm also getting ready to put another bag in the closet for departing bags. I also just sold three bags - they had been up for sale for a while and were not included in my bag count, so it's not true reduction in numbers, but I'm glad they are officially out of the house.
> 
> While that sounds like progress, and I want to be proud of it, I have also purchased two bags, and my wishlist (which seems to become a "need to have" list) keeps growing.  It is at the point in which if, I purchase all I plan to, and get rid of those I realistically feel I can, I'll get at 39 bags. If, I am able to get rid of the few additional on my "maybe, but I'm really not sure I want to" list, I can bring that down to 36 or 37. But, I'm not counting on that because the ones on that "maybe, but I don't really want to" list are really hard to think about getting rid of right now. So, it basically means that I'll likely end up right where I started - a bag count that feels too high for myself.
> 
> I am trying to be really thoughtful about this whole process while not beating myself up too much for not getting down to a number I'm more comfortable with or getting my number down fast enough. If I'm being honest with myself, I just really want to get my number down, and I'm kind of mad at myself that I can't seem to do so. I feel silly and selfish and frivolous and materialistic. BUT, I'm trying not to think that way. I'm trying to tell myself that just because I have a really hard time thinking about getting rid of some of my bags now doesn't mean that I'll feel the same way in a 6 months, or a year, or a year and a half from now. With time, maybe I CAN fathom getting rid of some of my "maybe, but I don't want to" bags. And, I'm also trying to tell myself that maybe it's ok to have a collection that hovers around 40. I want that number to be less, but if I truly feel like I can't get rid of anymore, at least I'll have a collection of bags that I truly really love.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> When I was pregnant at age 30, a coworker who was only about 5 years younger than me called me middle-aged!





ElainePG said:


> I hope she remembered that statement, five years later, when *she* turned thirty!!!





dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh my goodness; it really is funny how people perceive age at different stages of life. Middle-aged at 30!





kbell said:


> This time change always kills me. Thank goodness for coffee! Happy Monday all!
> View attachment 4686030



Gosh, I remember feeling anxious when I hit 30 - seems totally ridiculous now it’s so long ago! I have friends of all sorts of ages and DH and I have a bit of a gap. I think age is just a state of mind. As I’ve got older I’ve got more more comfortable in who I am and what I want. I see many women older than me to whose confidence and style I really aspire. Plus I have a bigger salary for making purchases now!


----------



## Katinahat

Kylacove said:


> Don't feel bad about your bags if you use them. I don't think you can set an arbitrary number of the bags you need because we are all different. Work needs vs off time vs dressy vs casual may require different bags. When I use a bag every day it tends to get worn and needs replacing before it gets too shabby. Then I am glad to have a replacement already in my closet. Selling seems so slow now it doesn't make sense to me to sell for pennies on the dollar when I can see myself using it again. Just cutting down on bringing anything new in.


Totally my way of thinking! I have bags in what I see as different categories: work, day casual (larger bags or crossbody), holidays or events. Each category needs some variety in colour and style so I’ve got a few choices. That way bags keep looking good and don’t seem to wear out like they did when I was younger! I wore my Fossil crossbody bags to death when I was in my 20s!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kylacove said:


> Don't feel bad about your bags if you use them. I don't think you can set an arbitrary number of the bags you need because we are all different. Work needs vs off time vs dressy vs casual may require different bags. When I use a bag every day it tends to get worn and needs replacing before it gets too shabby. Then I am glad to have a replacement already in my closet. Selling seems so slow now it doesn't make sense to me to sell for pennies on the dollar when I can see myself using it again. Just cutting down on bringing anything new in.





Katinahat said:


> Totally my way of thinking! I have bags in what I see as different categories: work, day casual (larger bags or crossbody), holidays or events. Each category needs some variety in colour and style so I’ve got a few choices. That way bags keep looking good and don’t seem to wear out like they did when I was younger! I wore my Fossil crossbody bags to death when I was in my 20s!



This is a good point! To be fair, I think I have too many bags in the same category. For example, 12 totes!  Only one of which is "designated" as a travel/personal item tote, and the other 11, while varying colors and sizes, all meant for work and everyday. Totes are my most used style of bag, so I'm OK with having a lot of them, but I'd like to get the number down to single digits, at least. It is true, though, that having so many certainly means they don't wear out quickly, and I am really making an effort to rotate my bags more so that I actually AM getting use out of them. I'm thinking about starting to track usage of my bags and see where I end up at the end of the year. Maybe seeing hard data on what I'm reaching for can help me decide if anything might be worth letting go.


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> This is a good point! To be fair, I think I have too many bags in the same category. For example, 12 totes!  Only one of which is "designated" as a travel/personal item tote, and the other 11, while varying colors and sizes, all meant for work and everyday. Totes are my most used style of bag, so I'm OK with having a lot of them, but I'd like to get the number down to single digits, at least. It is true, though, that having so many certainly means they don't wear out quickly, and I am really making an effort to rotate my bags more so that I actually AM getting use out of them. I'm thinking about starting to track usage of my bags and see where I end up at the end of the year. Maybe seeing hard data on what I'm reaching for can help me decide if anything might be worth letting go.


Yes, bag tracking is definitely a good idea. I got loads of ideas for tracking from the “shopping my own bag collection thread”. I keep a spreadsheet on my phone now which produces a little piechart to show colour. Helps me track usage, categories, cost per wear, colour, style etc etc.


----------



## Kylacove

If you want to cut down on totes, pick a couple of favorites to be your daily drivers. Pack the others away. By the time you wear the 2 out you will probably be ready to change anyway.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Katinahat said:


> Yes, bag tracking is definitely a good idea. I got loads of ideas for tracking from the “shopping my own bag collection thread”. I keep a spreadsheet on my phone now which produces a little piechart to show colour. Helps me track usage, categories, cost per wear, colour, style etc etc.


I’ve been reading through that thread! Lots of really great ideas. I want to figure out how to implement some of them in ways that will work best for me.



Kylacove said:


> If you want to cut down on totes, pick a couple of favorites to be your daily drivers. Pack the others away. By the time you wear the 2 out you will probably be ready to change anyway.


I *think* there are three I can eventually let go, so that will bring me down to 9 (just barely meeting my single digit goal). And, since one of them is travel/personal item tote, it would make it 8 totes for general use. Still a lot, but better. And at that point, I may need to employ your idea!


----------



## ElainePG

dramaprincess713 said:


> This is a good point! To be fair, I think I have too many bags in the same category. For example, 12 totes!  Only one of which is "designated" as a travel/personal item tote, and the other 11, while varying colors and sizes, all meant for work and everyday. Totes are my most used style of bag, so I'm OK with having a lot of them, but I'd like to get the number down to single digits, at least. It is true, though, that having so many certainly means they don't wear out quickly, and I am really making an effort to rotate my bags more so that I actually AM getting use out of them. I'm thinking about starting to track usage of my bags and see where I end up at the end of the year. Maybe seeing hard data on what I'm reaching for can help me decide if anything might be worth letting go.


I started tracking my bag use a few years ago, and it was a real eye-opener! It showed me what I was/wasn't carrying, and then that in turn forced me to ask myself WHY I wasn't reaching for certain bags. In most case it wasn't color or style, it always seemed to come down to comfort. Which meant that I released quite a few bags! But I was happy doing so, because, really, who wants to own (or carry!) a bag that hurts???


----------



## jblended

I'm in a funny state of limbo but I'm not upset about it. I've realized that I'm at a place where I cannot edit my collection further at this point, which I've known all along but have kept trying to edit anyway. 
I have to use what I currently own and enjoy it before looking to edit further because what I am now left with- albeit too large a number- is a collection filled with bags that I adore or that hold sentimental value as gifts from loved ones. I want to do them justice and enjoy each one's beauty before passing it on.

However, I've spent some time creating a mini vision board of sorts, outlining what my final edited collection of bags would look like. I was hoping I would have wanted only 8 bags but, I think I'd end up with 15 in total. That's still a reasonable number in my mind. That collection would include some of my current bags that I cannot imagine removing (such as my Hammitt, Halston or Coach bags).

I've saved a bunch of pictures of special bags that would fit into my ideal collection so that I can refer back to it and hone my vision as time goes on and/or my taste evolves.
This ideal collection is something I hope to build once I have completely removed the majority of my current bags from my wardrobe (so I'm looking a few years down the line and will not be acting on this vision anytime soon).

In the ideal collection, I know I would need a Bvlgari. I adore their bags but the styles don't suit me. They're too feminine for my androgynous style. However the clean aesthetic and attention to detail is something that has captured my heart. If I ever find one of their bags that is in a style I could pull off- or if my style ever evolves to suit their designs- that will be the first addition to my new collection.

It's a funny little exercise to undertake but it helps me feel like I am looking towards the person I'm hoping to grow into (admittedly at 36, I should be done growing, but I feel far from it). If I cannot just scrap my life at the minute and start over, I can at least direct my focus on my personal evolution and know that I'm not stagnant just because I'm not actively editing.


----------



## diane278

I think you’re in a “sweet spot”. It’s a place that’s working for you *now*.  By the way, I’m 70, and embrace change.  (One of my biggest fears is getting “stuck” and not continuing to evolve.). Any chance you’d be willing to share a photo of your vision board? I’d think they’re a great idea but haven’t ever made one.


----------



## jblended

@diane278 Well, a sweet spot in so much as there's no more room for movement and I must pause. An actually sweet spot would be if I were able to remove 10 bags right now. 

Currently the vision board (for lack of a better term) is a folder on my computer with a bunch of images from Google, lol.
I will be sure to create a collage and share it here once I've refined my vision a bit more. 

I've never created an actual vision board either but I was asking myself, if I were starting my collection afresh today what would it look like, knowing that I'd want it small and curated? 
And I knew instantly: clean designs, minimal logos, great leather, texture (quilting) and unique pieces (either in colour, shape, hardware or details).
Inspired by that, I started searching and found a few bags that fit those criteria and saved them just so that I wouldn't forget later.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I think you’re in a “sweet spot”. It’s a place that’s working for you *now*.  By the way, I’m 70, and embrace change.  (One of my biggest fears is getting “stuck” and not continuing to evolve.). Any chance you’d be willing to share a photo of your vision board? I’d think they’re a great idea but haven’t ever made one.


Happy birthday Diane!!!! Hope you had a lovely day!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I'm in a funny state of limbo but I'm not upset about it. I've realized that I'm at a place where I cannot edit my collection further at this point, which I've known all along but have kept trying to edit anyway.
> I have to use what I currently own and enjoy it before looking to edit further because what I am now left with- albeit too large a number- is a collection filled with bags that I adore or that hold sentimental value as gifts from loved ones. I want to do them justice and enjoy each one's beauty before passing it on.
> 
> However, I've spent some time creating a mini vision board of sorts, outlining what my final edited collection of bags would look like. I was hoping I would have wanted only 8 bags but, I think I'd end up with 15 in total. That's still a reasonable number in my mind. That collection would include some of my current bags that I cannot imagine removing (such as my Hammitt, Halston or Coach bags).
> 
> I've saved a bunch of pictures of special bags that would fit into my ideal collection so that I can refer back to it and hone my vision as time goes on and/or my taste evolves.
> This ideal collection is something I hope to build once I have completely removed the majority of my current bags from my wardrobe (so I'm looking a few years down the line and will not be acting on this vision anytime soon).
> 
> In the ideal collection, I know I would need a Bvlgari. I adore their bags but the styles don't suit me. They're too feminine for my androgynous style. However the clean aesthetic and attention to detail is something that has captured my heart. If I ever find one of their bags that is in a style I could pull off- or if my style ever evolves to suit their designs- that will be the first addition to my new collection.
> 
> It's a funny little exercise to undertake but it helps me feel like I am looking towards the person I'm hoping to grow into (admittedly at 36, I should be done growing, but I feel far from it). If I cannot just scrap my life at the minute and start over, I can at least direct my focus on my personal evolution and know that I'm not stagnant just because I'm not actively editing.


I keep telling myself there is no hurry to get rid of bags. Yes, my collection is too big but I'm just not motivated right now to eliminate more than I already have listed. You are so young that your collection will continue to evolve for many years.

I thought I wanted a Bvlgari but I recently looked at them in the store and I couldn't find anything I really loved. I was disappointed in the feel of the leather. It didn't feel luxurious. There were too many compartments and the bags were too structured and small to hold what I need. The jade green was a beautiful color, and the jewel accents are beautiful, but that wasn't enough to sway me.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Happy birthday Diane!!!! Hope you had a lovely day!


Thank you! Even with the physical challenges of aging, overall, life just seems to get easier and easier as I get older.


----------



## diane278

@jblended....well, now you’ve gone and done it! I’m going to make a vision board. This will be an adventure....


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> I keep telling myself there is no hurry to get rid of bags. Yes, my collection is too big but I'm just not motivated right now to eliminate more than I already have listed. You are so young that your collection will continue to evolve for many years.
> 
> I thought I wanted a Bvlgari but I recently looked at them in the store and I couldn't find anything I really loved. I was disappointed in the feel of the leather. It didn't feel luxurious. There were too many compartments and the bags were too structured and small to hold what I need. The jade green was a beautiful color, and the jewel accents are beautiful, but that wasn't enough to sway me.


 I consider refining what we like to be a great skill. It allows us to skip a lot of errors in our purchasing.  It may be disappointing at the time, but not as disappointing as making a purchase that ends up being a mistake, right?


----------



## RueMonge

jblended said:


> I've never created an actual vision board either but I was asking myself, if I were starting my collection afresh today what would it look like, knowing that I'd want it small and curated?
> And I knew instantly: clean designs, minimal logos, great leather, texture (quilting) and unique pieces (either in colour, shape, hardware or details).
> Inspired by that, I started searching and found a few bags that fit those criteria and saved them just so that I wouldn't forget later.



Oh this is such a good idea. Start from scratch and consider my ideal bag wardrobe. 

just jumping in here after finally reading all the thread...thank you Diane!
Love the idea of of an area of the closet for outgoing bags, I do that with clothes also. 
I’m at 43 bags. I could probably let go of 5. It’s hard though, I have work totes, crossbody for everything non work, a couple dressier bags, and bags large enough to be a good carryon with a change of clothes, but also a nice bag ( like my YSL Muse)  I think I can start with bags I have because I loved the leather or the design, but don’t carry it in my real life much. 
Naturally the resale prices are in the toilet now for most bags. I’m happy to donate or give away especially if I know the bag will get some appreciation.


----------



## southernbelle43

RueMonge said:


> I think I can start with bags I have because I loved the leather or the design, but don’t carry it in my real life much.


i want to personally thank TotinScience who early in my bag journey mentored me and pointed out several times that she thought I was in love with the leather of a bag and not the bag itself.  She saved me a lot of money and buying mistakes!! She knows me well.


----------



## diane278

RueMonge said:


> Oh this is such a good idea. Start from scratch and consider my ideal bag wardrobe.
> 
> just jumping in here after finally reading all the thread...thank you Diane!
> Love the idea of of an area of the closet for outgoing bags, I do that with clothes also.
> I’m at 43 bags. I could probably let go of 5. It’s hard though, I have work totes, crossbody for everything non work, a couple dressier bags, and bags large enough to be a good carryon with a change of clothes, but also a nice bag ( like my YSL Muse)  I think I can start with bags I have because I loved the leather or the design, but don’t carry it in my real life much.
> Naturally the resale prices are in the toilet now for most bags. I’m happy to donate or give away especially if I know the bag will get some appreciation.



Welcome to our tribe!
Personally, I was really ready to purge when I started this thread. But I consider ALL mistakes to be expensive. Both buying bags we love but don’t use and letting go of bags too quickly just to reach an arbitrary number.  The Closet for Departing Bags serves as a holding area during those periods of indecision and doubt.  I think I’m repeating myself....
(It’s easier when you’re retired. I had already eliminated the entire “work bag” category.)


----------



## bagnut1

Hello dear fellow TPFers on this thread.  As the days get weirder and weirder (I am in NYC and every hour brings a new email of something closing indefinitely) I found myself today looking into my closet and thinking "my goodness, what pretty things I have."  Being grateful.  Taking note that in my youth I never imagined I would have the wonderful objects that I have.

We are all extremely fortunate to have closets, and bags, and closets for bags.  And online friends to chat about these fortunes, especially when it seems the world will be going mostly virtual for a while.

Just wishing all of you, and your circles of families and friends, health and peace.  Namaste.


----------



## diane278

@bagnut1, thank you for the lovely sentiments.  Like you, I find sometimes myself amazed at my good fortune.  
‘And I am so grateful for the friendship of everyone here.....


----------



## southernbelle43

Indeed, if we feel put upon about staying in, consider those who have no houses.  If we lose some pay, consider those who have no jobs.  If we stock up in food, consider those who are hungry every day.  Hopefully the world can learn a lot from this pandemic.   Hugs to you all.


----------



## ElainePG

southernbelle43 said:


> Indeed, if we feel put upon about staying in, consider those who have no houses.  If we lose some pay, consider those who have no jobs.  If we stock up in food, consider those who are hungry every day.  Hopefully the world can learn a lot from this pandemic.   Hugs to you all.


Lovely post. Thank you.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Coming here to confess a bit of a fail. I took photos today of bags that I have to list for sale. I almost faltered with my black, Alexander Wang Rockie w/iridescent hardware. I had put it on my "to sell" list even before I found this thread, and I thought I was fine with it, but when I pulled it out and saw it again, a part of me resisted. I really LOVE the iridescent hardware! But, I managed to take the photos I needed and will move forward with listing it. The aspect of the bag I love is the iridescent hardware, but the duffle shape of the bag isn't one I find the easiest to use. A part of me is still resisting because the iridescent hardware against that matte black leather!  But, I also don't seem to miss the bag when it's out of sight and haven't had a hankering to use it while it's been out of sight, so I make myself move forward with listing it and see what happens. 

Two of the bags that had been moved to the closet for departing bags have been photographed to be sold, and I had no hesitations with those. So a small victory there. My Coach leopard print market tote remains in the closet for departing bags, but I cannot bring myself to move it to the official "sell" list. I feel quite in limbo with that one. 

And, I also pulled out some bags that have been on "probation" in my mind - ones that I really have thought will be on the "sell" list but that I've been too lazy to actually move to the closet for departing bags. One of them, I successfully managed to photograph to sell. It the Coach prairie print Bowery with star rivets, and I love so many elements of the bag - the gunmetal hardware! The darling floral print! The rocker-chic chain and rexy, feather, and star charms! And the amazing studs and star rivets on the side! It is such a cool little bag, and I received SO many compliments when I used it. BUT, it is small. Smaller than is comfortable for me to use, and I feel like I need to play Tetris with it (which I find super annoying). So, I have twinges about listing this one, but I'm mostly ok-ish with it.

And then the fail - my Coach, leather sequins Dinky. I have really been set on selling it in my mind. It's another small bag (though bigger than the Bowery), and small bags just don't get a ton of use from me. Plus, I have two other leather sequins pieces - the wristlet/clutch and the large Rodarte clutch (that is big enough that it probably fits more than the Dinky). This is one that I have been so set in my head on selling that I've been already kind of not including in my "final" bag count. But I pulled it out of the dustbag, and I couldn't even take the photos. I just love the leather sequins. It's such a cool and unique feature to me. I know it is rarely used, it's not in any way sentimental, and thus, I *should* sell, but instead, I put it bag into its dustbag and back in my closet. So, it appears my collection will actually be growing by at least one because for now, what I just can't let go of what I though I easily could say bye to. 

On the plus side though, echoing the sentiments of the last few posts, this is certainly a lovely "problem" to have. I am fortunate to own these pretty items that I love so much that I can't see to let go of them. And, of course, I am fortunate in much more significant ways than that. The state of things these days really do have me counting my blessings and feeling so very grateful.


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> Coming here to confess a bit of a fail. I took photos today of bags that I have to list for sale. I almost faltered with my black, Alexander Wang Rockie w/iridescent hardware. I had put it on my "to sell" list even before I found this thread, and I thought I was fine with it, but when I pulled it out and saw it again, a part of me resisted. I really LOVE the iridescent hardware! But, I managed to take the photos I needed and will move forward with listing it. The aspect of the bag I love is the iridescent hardware, but the duffle shape of the bag isn't one I find the easiest to use. A part of me is still resisting because the iridescent hardware against that matte black leather!  But, I also don't seem to miss the bag when it's out of sight and haven't had a hankering to use it while it's been out of sight, so I make myself move forward with listing it and see what happens.
> 
> Two of the bags that had been moved to the closet for departing bags have been photographed to be sold, and I had no hesitations with those. So a small victory there. My Coach leopard print market tote remains in the closet for departing bags, but I cannot bring myself to move it to the official "sell" list. I feel quite in limbo with that one.
> 
> And, I also pulled out some bags that have been on "probation" in my mind - ones that I really have thought will be on the "sell" list but that I've been too lazy to actually move to the closet for departing bags. One of them, I successfully managed to photograph to sell. It the Coach prairie print Bowery with star rivets, and I love so many elements of the bag - the gunmetal hardware! The darling floral print! The rocker-chic chain and rexy, feather, and star charms! And the amazing studs and star rivets on the side! It is such a cool little bag, and I received SO many compliments when I used it. BUT, it is small. Smaller than is comfortable for me to use, and I feel like I need to play Tetris with it (which I find super annoying). So, I have twinges about listing this one, but I'm mostly ok-ish with it.
> 
> And then the fail - my Coach, leather sequins Dinky. I have really been set on selling it in my mind. It's another small bag (though bigger than the Bowery), and small bags just don't get a ton of use from me. Plus, I have two other leather sequins pieces - the wristlet/clutch and the large Rodarte clutch (that is big enough that it probably fits more than the Dinky). This is one that I have been so set in my head on selling that I've been already kind of not including in my "final" bag count. But I pulled it out of the dustbag, and I couldn't even take the photos. I just love the leather sequins. It's such a cool and unique feature to me. I know it is rarely used, it's not in any way sentimental, and thus, I *should* sell, but instead, I put it bag into its dustbag and back in my closet. So, it appears my collection will actually be growing by at least one because for now, what I just can't let go of what I though I easily could say bye to.
> 
> On the plus side though, echoing the sentiments of the last few posts, this is certainly a lovely "problem" to have. I am fortunate to own these pretty items that I love so much that I can't see to let go of them. And, of course, I am fortunate in much more significant ways than that. The state of things these days really do have me counting my blessings and feeling so very grateful.


There will be other bags with that gorgeous iridescent hardware to replace your Rockie.

I couldn't resist the leather sequins so I bought the 1941 clutch, trying to convince myself I could make it work for me. It is way too small and I'm already past the return date. My cars keys alone are too bulky for it. I would probably have been better with the Dinky but I really wanted the black with the multicolor sequins and I never found that in the Dinky. So at this point I just take it out to admire it and then put it away again.


----------



## dramaprincess713

whateve said:


> There will be other bags with that gorgeous iridescent hardware to replace your Rockie.
> 
> I couldn't resist the leather sequins so I bought the 1941 clutch, trying to convince myself I could make it work for me. It is way too small and I'm already past the return date. My cars keys alone are too bulky for it. I would probably have been better with the Dinky but I really wanted the black with the multicolor sequins and I never found that in the Dinky. So at this point I just take it out to admire it and then put it away again.


Yes, that is what I keep telling myself re. the Rockie. The part of me that is resisting doesn't want to hear it, lol! But the part of me that is determined to try and downsize and curate a well-loved collection that makes sense is telling myself that the Rockie is not the only bag out there with iridescent hardware!

OMG, the leather sequins just seem to do something to me! My Dinky is in the blue-silver color way, which I love. I don't think the Dinky ever came in the multi-color, which is honestly better for me because I would have then probably ended up with both! The foldover clutch (which, I think is really just the Callie?) did, but I don't think that layout would work well for me. I don't really like interior dividers. I also have the 1941 clutch with the multi-color sequins because I also love the multi-color. I find it too small as well, but I really wanted something with the multi-color, so I kept it. I can squeeze my phone, keys, and card case in it, so I sometimes get use out of it for quick runs out of the house, but not often because in those situations, I'm more likely to stick my phone and keys and card case in my pockets. I have thought about selling it because now I have the large Rodarte clutch with also has multi-colored leather sequins. But the colors are different (the 1941 clutch is more pastel? or silvery? not sure how to describe it...), and the design is different, so I haven't been able to convince myself to sell it.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Coming here to confess a bit of a fail. I took photos today of bags that I have to list for sale. I almost faltered with my black, Alexander Wang Rockie w/iridescent hardware. I had put it on my "to sell" list even before I found this thread, and I thought I was fine with it, but when I pulled it out and saw it again, a part of me resisted. I really LOVE the iridescent hardware! But, I managed to take the photos I needed and will move forward with listing it. The aspect of the bag I love is the iridescent hardware, but the duffle shape of the bag isn't one I find the easiest to use. A part of me is still resisting because the iridescent hardware against that matte black leather!  But, I also don't seem to miss the bag when it's out of sight and haven't had a hankering to use it while it's been out of sight, so I make myself move forward with listing it and see what happens.
> 
> Two of the bags that had been moved to the closet for departing bags have been photographed to be sold, and I had no hesitations with those. So a small victory there. My Coach leopard print market tote remains in the closet for departing bags, but I cannot bring myself to move it to the official "sell" list. I feel quite in limbo with that one.
> 
> And, I also pulled out some bags that have been on "probation" in my mind - ones that I really have thought will be on the "sell" list but that I've been too lazy to actually move to the closet for departing bags. One of them, I successfully managed to photograph to sell. It the Coach prairie print Bowery with star rivets, and I love so many elements of the bag - the gunmetal hardware! The darling floral print! The rocker-chic chain and rexy, feather, and star charms! And the amazing studs and star rivets on the side! It is such a cool little bag, and I received SO many compliments when I used it. BUT, it is small. Smaller than is comfortable for me to use, and I feel like I need to play Tetris with it (which I find super annoying). So, I have twinges about listing this one, but I'm mostly ok-ish with it.
> 
> And then the fail - my Coach, leather sequins Dinky. I have really been set on selling it in my mind. It's another small bag (though bigger than the Bowery), and small bags just don't get a ton of use from me. Plus, I have two other leather sequins pieces - the wristlet/clutch and the large Rodarte clutch (that is big enough that it probably fits more than the Dinky). This is one that I have been so set in my head on selling that I've been already kind of not including in my "final" bag count. But I pulled it out of the dustbag, and I couldn't even take the photos. I just love the leather sequins. It's such a cool and unique feature to me. I know it is rarely used, it's not in any way sentimental, and thus, I *should* sell, but instead, I put it bag into its dustbag and back in my closet. So, it appears my collection will actually be growing by at least one because for now, what I just can't let go of what I though I easily could say bye to.
> 
> On the plus side though, echoing the sentiments of the last few posts, this is certainly a lovely "problem" to have. I am fortunate to own these pretty items that I love so much that I can't see to let go of them. And, of course, I am fortunate in much more significant ways than that. The state of things these days really do have me counting my blessings and feeling so very grateful.


Sounds like more instances of loving the look, not using the bags. Why not sell them and use the money to buy bags with the same look that work for you.


----------



## diane278

dramaprincess713 said:


> Coming here to confess a bit of a fail. I took photos today of bags that I have to list for sale. I almost faltered with my black, Alexander Wang Rockie w/iridescent hardware. I had put it on my "to sell" list even before I found this thread, and I thought I was fine with it, but when I pulled it out and saw it again, a part of me resisted. I really LOVE the iridescent hardware! But, I managed to take the photos I needed and will move forward with listing it. The aspect of the bag I love is the iridescent hardware, but the duffle shape of the bag isn't one I find the easiest to use. A part of me is still resisting because the iridescent hardware against that matte black leather!  But, I also don't seem to miss the bag when it's out of sight and haven't had a hankering to use it while it's been out of sight, so I make myself move forward with listing it and see what happens.
> 
> Two of the bags that had been moved to the closet for departing bags have been photographed to be sold, and I had no hesitations with those. So a small victory there. My Coach leopard print market tote remains in the closet for departing bags, but I cannot bring myself to move it to the official "sell" list. I feel quite in limbo with that one.
> 
> And, I also pulled out some bags that have been on "probation" in my mind - ones that I really have thought will be on the "sell" list but that I've been too lazy to actually move to the closet for departing bags. One of them, I successfully managed to photograph to sell. It the Coach prairie print Bowery with star rivets, and I love so many elements of the bag - the gunmetal hardware! The darling floral print! The rocker-chic chain and rexy, feather, and star charms! And the amazing studs and star rivets on the side! It is such a cool little bag, and I received SO many compliments when I used it. BUT, it is small. Smaller than is comfortable for me to use, and I feel like I need to play Tetris with it (which I find super annoying). So, I have twinges about listing this one, but I'm mostly ok-ish with it.
> 
> And then the fail - my Coach, leather sequins Dinky. I have really been set on selling it in my mind. It's another small bag (though bigger than the Bowery), and small bags just don't get a ton of use from me. Plus, I have two other leather sequins pieces - the wristlet/clutch and the large Rodarte clutch (that is big enough that it probably fits more than the Dinky). This is one that I have been so set in my head on selling that I've been already kind of not including in my "final" bag count. But I pulled it out of the dustbag, and I couldn't even take the photos. I just love the leather sequins. It's such a cool and unique feature to me. I know it is rarely used, it's not in any way sentimental, and thus, I *should* sell, but instead, I put it bag into its dustbag and back in my closet. So, it appears my collection will actually be growing by at least one because for now, what I just can't let go of what I though I easily could say bye to.
> 
> On the plus side though, echoing the sentiments of the last few posts, this is certainly a lovely "problem" to have. I am fortunate to own these pretty items that I love so much that I can't see to let go of them. And, of course, I am fortunate in much more significant ways than that. The state of things these days really do have me counting my blessings and feeling so very grateful.





dramaprincess713 said:


> Yes, that is what I keep telling myself re. the Rockie. The part of me that is resisting doesn't want to hear it, lol! But the part of me that is determined to try and downsize and curate a well-loved collection that makes sense is telling myself that the Rockie is not the only bag out there with iridescent hardware!
> 
> OMG, the leather sequins just seem to do something to me! My Dinky is in the blue-silver color way, which I love. I don't think the Dinky ever came in the multi-color, which is honestly better for me because I would have then probably ended up with both! The foldover clutch (which, I think is really just the Callie?) did, but I don't think that layout would work well for me. I don't really like interior dividers. I also have the 1941 clutch with the multi-color sequins because I also love the multi-color. I find it too small as well, but I really wanted something with the multi-color, so I kept it. I can squeeze my phone, keys, and card case in it, so I sometimes get use out of it for quick runs out of the house, but not often because in those situations, I'm more likely to stick my phone and keys and card case in my pockets. I have thought about selling it because now I have the large Rodarte clutch with also has multi-colored leather sequins. But the colors are different (the 1941 clutch is more pastel? or silvery? not sure how to describe it...), and the design is different, so I haven't been able to convince myself to sell it.



What do you think would happen if you limited yourselves to using only the bags in question for a period of time....perhaps a solid week? Do you think it would help you let go or might it convince you that you still want to keep it? You know what you like about them, but does what you like outweigh the negatives?


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> Sounds like more instances of loving the look, not using the bags. Why not sell them and use the money to buy bags with the same look that work for you.


This is such a simple and obvious thought, but so true and wise. Thank you for the dose of reality!



diane278 said:


> What do you think would happen if you limited yourselves to using only the bags in question for a period of time....perhaps a solid week? Do you think it would help you let go or might it convince you that you still want to keep it? You know what you like about them, but does what you like outweigh the negatives?


You know, I used to do this before deciding to sell or not, and I strayed from that a bit in the past few months. I did find it helpful, and I should really get back to doing it!


----------



## southernbelle43

DramaPrincess you get A+++++ for effort girl!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> DramaPrincess you get A+++++ for effort girl!


Thank you!


----------



## pierina2

Great thread!  As bag collectors we all have to eventually deal with the ones that didn’t work out as planned, even if the decision is just not making a decision about them.  We have to accept that our tastes and circumstances change over the years.
It is hard to get rid of bags that you once loved enough to spend a lot of money on.  And pulling them out to look them over and take pictures of them always rekindles some of that feeling for me.
But the truth is that if I’m not using them it means that those attractive characteristics aren’t enough to overcome some basic flaw of size or style or whatever.  If everything was perfect I’d want to use that bag all the time. and I don’t.
So off they go.  It’s hard to get started but once they’re gone they are almost never missed.  Just my two cents, and good luck to you all!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Well, I listed the iridescent hardware Rockie in a FB group (never even got around to listing it on my usual sites), and it sold in less than an hour. I am taking it as a sign that as beautiful as it is, the bag was not meant to be with me.


----------



## Aerdem

diane278 said:


> Actually, I see our expansion as a sign of success for all of us who are editing any part of our lives. If we finish our bag closets (at least for a period of time) and then stop, we aren’t following our nature to make other areas of our lives fit the way we want them to.  I don’t  see this as “my thread”.  I may have given birth to it, but it “takes a village” to keep it relevant and moving forward.  I’m happy to be along for the ride with everyone else.....
> I’m actually behind on reading all the posts due to the things that sometimes interrupt life.....


I’ve finally finished my “interior design edit”. I’m pretty pleased, but I know myself all too well to say that I’m ever officially done. 

I think my space is an obvious extension of my wardrobe/handbag aesthetic. Everything is edited down to the stainless steel coasters and entry way key holder. The art pieces are by me.


----------



## diane278

Aerdem said:


> I’ve finally finished my “interior design edit”. I’m pretty pleased, but I know myself all too well to say that I’m ever officially done.
> 
> I think my space is an obvious extension of my wardrobe/handbag aesthetic. Everything is edited down to the stainless steel coasters and entry way key holder. The art pieces are by me.


OMG! I absolutely love your space.  Every inch is stunning. You’ve achieved the minimalist look I aspire to.


----------



## Aerdem

diane278 said:


> OMG! I absolutely love your space.  Every inch is stunning. You’ve achieved the minimalist look I aspire to.


Thank you, the open space makes me feel at ease. Further editing is always on the periphery.. but I do feel content


----------



## diane278

I feel like I’m on the edge of another major clear out.  I’ve stopped buying paintings and handbags. (Yay!) I’ll keep looking at your photos for further inspiration.....
Your art is beautiful!


----------



## Aerdem

diane278 said:


> I feel like I’m on the edge of another major clear out.  I’ve stopped buying paintings and handbags. (Yay!) I’ll keep looking at your photos for further inspiration.....
> Your art is beautiful!


So kind! And I’m still planning on using your refrigerator installation as inspiration on my end. Just genius.


----------



## limom

Aerdem said:


> I’ve finally finished my “interior design edit”. I’m pretty pleased, but I know myself all too well to say that I’m ever officially done.
> 
> I think my space is an obvious extension of my wardrobe/handbag aesthetic. Everything is edited down to the stainless steel coasters and entry way key holder. The art pieces are by me.


I love your consistency. It is very soothing and peaceful, imho.
The art pieces are amazing.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> OMG! I absolutely love your space.  Every inch is stunning. You’ve achieved the minimalist look I aspire to.


I knew you were going to love this. It is so you!!!!!  But your house looks fabulous as it is.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> I knew you were going to love this. It is so you!!!!!  But your house looks fabulous as it is.


You know me well. I think I need two houses....one maximalist & one minimalist.


----------



## Aerdem

limom said:


> I love your consistency. It is very soothing and peaceful, imho.
> The art pieces are amazing.


Thank you. Art in all forms is where I find my veritable point of convergence, if you will.


----------



## southernbelle43

Aerdem said:


> Thank you. Art in all forms is where I find my veritable point of convergence, if you will.


Your what, lol.. I am such a left brain (math/science) person. You creative artist people talk above my head!


----------



## IntheOcean

Aerdem said:


> I’ve finally finished my “interior design edit”. I’m pretty pleased, but I know myself all too well to say that I’m ever officially done.
> 
> I think my space is an obvious extension of my wardrobe/handbag aesthetic. Everything is edited down to the stainless steel coasters and entry way key holder. The art pieces are by me.


Love your sense of style!  I'm honestly a bit tired of seeing white everything everywhere. This looks so elegant and cozy at the same time!


----------



## Aerdem

southernbelle43 said:


> Your what, lol.. I am such a left brain (math/science) person. You creative artist people talk above my head!


Ha, it’s actually a mathematical term I borrowed.. simply a meeting place. A common thread throughout how I design myself and my space.


----------



## Aerdem

IntheOcean said:


> Love your sense of style!  I'm honestly a bit tired of seeing white everything everywhere. This looks so elegant and cozy at the same time!


Thank you, it’s excruciatingly me!


----------



## southernbelle43

Aerdem said:


> Ha, it’s actually a mathematical term I borrowed.. simply a meeting place. A common thread throughout how I design myself and my space.


That is why it cracked me up!  I have no common thread, just a jumble of scattered neurons circling in my head.


----------



## bagnut1

Aerdem said:


> I’ve finally finished my “interior design edit”. I’m pretty pleased, but I know myself all too well to say that I’m ever officially done.
> 
> I think my space is an obvious extension of my wardrobe/handbag aesthetic. Everything is edited down to the stainless steel coasters and entry way key holder. The art pieces are by me.


Omg love your space and especially your art!  Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## diane278

Aerdem said:


> Thank you, it’s excruciatingly me!


Have you got a guest room? I’m seriously thinking about moving in for a bit so I can experience the ‘living art’ piece that you have created.


----------



## Aerdem

bagnut1 said:


> Omg love your space and especially your art!  Beautiful, just beautiful.


Thank you, so kind.


----------



## Aerdem

diane278 said:


> Have you got a guest room? I’m seriously thinking about moving in for a bit so I can experience the ‘living art’ piece that you have created.


Fabulous house guests welcome anytime!


----------



## jblended

I'm just popping in here to say that I hope all of you are well and keeping safe. 

It's been a while and I've not caught up on the thread as real life got in the way and I had medical emergencies to deal with. Now that life is slowly edging back to normal (whatever new 'normal' this virus has resulted in), I suspect I will be editing my entire life in order to fill my time! I have a feeling I won't be alone!


----------



## diane278

jblended said:


> I'm just popping in here to say that I hope all of you are well and keeping safe.
> 
> It's been a while and I've not caught up on the thread as real life got in the way and I had medical emergencies to deal with. Now that life is slowly edging back to normal (whatever new 'normal' this virus has resulted in), I suspect I will be editing my entire life in order to fill my time! I have a feeling I won't be alone!



Glad to hear that things have improved for you. No...you aren’t alone. I can identify with your editing plans. As far as bags go, this chaotic situation has taken much of the focus off bags for me.  I still love them, I’m just not as invested in them as I was. I’m not sure when I last carried one. I don’t see myself going back to using my entire current collection.  If I don’t physically edit my bag closet, it will be out of sheer laziness, because I am not attached like I was previously.....


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Glad to hear that things have improved for you. No...you aren’t alone. I can identify with your editing plans. As far as bags go, this chaotic situation has taken much of the focus off bags for me.  I still love them, I’m just not as invested in them as I was. I’m not sure when I last carried one. I don’t see myself going back to using my entire current collection.  If I don’t physically edit my bag closet, it will be out of sheer laziness, because I am not attached like I was previously.....


I am in the exact same boat.  Haven't carried a bag since 3/15 (19 days!), the last day of even quasi-normal NYC life.  I am doing pockets only right now.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> I am in the exact same boat.  Haven't carried a bag since 3/15 (19 days!), the last day of even quasi-normal NYC life.  I am doing pockets only right now.


Me too. My keys and a small card case that holds cash and cards & my phone. I’ve gotten quite comfortable carrying so little.....on the rare days I do go out.......


----------



## whateve

I haven't carried a bag since 3/8 except for one time when I didn't get out of the car. I have a new one I haven't even taking off all the packing yet. It's hard to imagine we'll ever go back to our old lives, at least for a very long time.

I imagine the resale market for purses will be horrible for the next year.


----------



## diane278

Right now, I feel like this is my new normal. I’m not sure how I’ll feel when it’s over. I could bounce back and rejoice in carrying my clutches again....or continue down this path. I was already feeling that I was entering a new phase in my life, but right now I can’t foresee what the future may bring as far as bags go,.....


----------



## dramaprincess713

March 16 was the last time I really left the apartment and had a need to carry a bag.  Now, I have so little use for my bags these days that I am finding any excuse to carry one. I still use just pockets when I take our dog for a walk, but the rare short trip to run an errand (ex: walking to the post office) is now an excuse to use a bag, even if it's just a 10-minute "outing." Previously, these would be a pockets-only errands, but boy am I jumping at any excuse to use my bags! It has rendered the large totes I normally favor useless though as I have no need or desire to carry EVERYTHING for a 10-minute errand. It's interesting because it really highlights how much of my bag size preferences are dependent on my commuting/working/taking classes lifestyle. Working from home with everything closed means I have no use for a large bag that holds everything and then some. On the other-hand, it's a great excuse to use my smaller bags that normally get so little use. I mean, they still get little use since I'm not really going anywhere, but the smaller bags are the ones I'm turning to these days if I'm going to use a bag.


----------



## jblended

I'm using my only faux leather backpack and it's been a life saver. I can spray it down with Clorox with every use and not worry about ruining it. I'm still doing daily trips to the hospital so that bag is getting a ton of use; I hope it will last me a few more months with all the abuse it's enduring.
I don't know what happens when things settle down and this viral threat is not so severe. Life feels so surreal right now. I only hope that the next chapter is not as bleak as it would seem to be, and that rebounding after this makes people live life fully and not cower in fear.


----------



## jblended

How is everyone in here doing? I'm curious if anyone has been editing whilst isolating at home?


----------



## southernbelle43

I sold a bag, but alas it was because I wanted to buy another one.  In my defense last week I packed up four and mailed them to my nieces, so I am ahead of the game.


----------



## diane278

jblended said:


> How is everyone in here doing? I'm curious if anyone has been editing whilst isolating at home?


I’ve edited mentally, but haven’t physically removed anything. I don’t want to deal with packing and shipping, but a couple of bags will be heading to my granddaughter when things calm down.


----------



## southernbelle43

I have one to mail to my daughter and another one to mail to my niece. If this quarantine lasts too long I will have 3 bags left, lol.  Maybe that is all I need?


----------



## bagnut1

southernbelle43 said:


> If this quarantine lasts too long I will have 3 bags left, lol.  Maybe that is all I need?


I hear you.  What I have determined, and very sadly because I love my bags too much, is that I "need" ZERO bags.  (28 days in a row not using one.)


----------



## southernbelle43

bagnut1 said:


> I hear you.  What I have determined, and very sadly because I love my bags too much, is that I "need" ZERO bags.  (28 days in a row not using one.)


 Well I certainly misspoke using the word, “need” which is banned here on TPF.  For heavens sake I know better.  This quarantine has fried my brain.


----------



## bagnut1

southernbelle43 said:


> Well I certainly misspoke using the word, “need” which is banned here on TPF.  For heavens sake I know better.  This quarantine has fried my brain.


Banned?  I didn't get the memo!  LOL.
Enjoy, delight, savor, relish............


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> I have one to mail to my daughter and another one to mail to my niece. If this quarantine lasts too long I will have 3 bags left, lol.  Maybe that is all I need?


I can't imagine ever getting down to 3 bags! Before the lockdown, I was afraid I had so many and none were used enough. Now it is even worse.


----------



## Kylacove

I still go to work, buy groceries, and run errands for my 83 yr old Mom, but I've been using the same bag. I plan to use my other bags when we get back to normal so I don't feel the need to get rid of them.


----------



## dramaprincess713

So about a month ago, I bought a pre-loved Deadly Ponies bag, and once it came, I immediately realized it won't work for me. It was from Vestiare Collective though, so no returns. I did re-list it, and it just sold, but I'm out about almost 20% from the total amount I paid. Luckily I didn't pay that much so that really amounts to me only being out $15, but it's still annoying to me since I literally re-packaged it after opening it. 

There is a lesson I can take from this though. For one thing, pre-loved is awesome, but unless I'm really certain of a bag, I really should go with options that allow returns. This is obvious, but I can get really caught up in a good deal and rationalize the h*ll out of the purchase while convincing myself the bag (or whatever item it is) will "probably" work just fine. "Probably" is not good enough, and a "good deal" quickly becomes wasted money if the item doesn't work for me after all. I liked the aesthetic of this bag, but if I was being honest with myself, I would have realized the size and style were probably not right for me. I really need to work on not getting caught up in the allure of a "good deal" while I let reason fall to the wayside. This is so HARD for me. It feels silly how difficult it is! 

I am happy to say though that I managed to NOT purchase another Deadly Ponies bag during their archive sale about a week or so ago (gosh, was it really just a week-ish ago?!). It was another one that was an amazing price, so drawn to the leather, great color, but I was quite uncertain of the size and style. I was already deep into rationalizing it to myself though, but @southernbelle43 so wisely pointed out that I'm attracted to the leather, NOT the bag, and that I should wait for something that makes my heart sing. That was enough to pull me out of that hole (albeit, slightly kicking and screaming ). Now though, I'm feeling really good about not buying that bag. It was final sale, so another that would not have been returnable, and even though I still have pangs of "missing out", I know deep down that it very likely wouldn't have worked for me. And if I'm being honest, it's not even a bag that I love. I just really want that amazing deer nappa, but that's not a great reason to purchase a bag I don't need or love. 

So, while I never even counted this Vestiare Collective bag in my collection as it went on my "to sell" list as soon as I got it, I am glad that it is officially out . And yes, losing money on it is annoying, but I'm glad it's only $15 I'm out for a bag I never used rather than hundreds. It's a $15 lesson to be more mindful and thoughtful with my purchases - I hope I remember it!


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> So about a month ago, I bought a pre-loved Deadly Ponies bag, and once it came, I immediately realized it won't work for me. It was from Vestiare Collective though, so no returns. I did re-list it, and it just sold, but I'm out about almost 20% from the total amount I paid. Luckily I didn't pay that much so that really amounts to me only being out $15, but it's still annoying to me since I literally re-packaged it after opening it.
> 
> There is a lesson I can take from this though. For one thing, pre-loved is awesome, but unless I'm really certain of a bag, I really should go with options that allow returns. This is obvious, but I can get really caught up in a good deal and rationalize the h*ll out of the purchase while convincing myself the bag (or whatever item it is) will "probably" work just fine. "Probably" is not good enough, and a "good deal" quickly becomes wasted money if the item doesn't work for me after all. I liked the aesthetic of this bag, but if I was being honest with myself, I would have realized the size and style were probably not right for me. I really need to work on not getting caught up in the allure of a "good deal" while I let reason fall to the wayside. This is so HARD for me. It feels silly how difficult it is!
> 
> I am happy to say though that I managed to NOT purchase another Deadly Ponies bag during their archive sale about a week or so ago (gosh, was it really just a week-ish ago?!). It was another one that was an amazing price, so drawn to the leather, great color, but I was quite uncertain of the size and style. I was already deep into rationalizing it to myself though, but @southernbelle43 so wisely pointed out that I'm attracted to the leather, NOT the bag, and that I should wait for something that makes my heart sing. That was enough to pull me out of that hole (albeit, slightly kicking and screaming ). Now though, I'm feeling really good about not buying that bag. It was final sale, so another that would not have been returnable, and even though I still have pangs of "missing out", I know deep down that it very likely wouldn't have worked for me. And if I'm being honest, it's not even a bag that I love. I just really want that amazing deer nappa, but that's not a great reason to purchase a bag I don't need or love.
> 
> So, while I never even counted this Vestiare Collective bag in my collection as it went on my "to sell" list as soon as I got it, I am glad that it is officially out . And yes, losing money on it is annoying, but I'm glad it's only $15 I'm out for a bag I never used rather than hundreds. It's a $15 lesson to be more mindful and thoughtful with my purchases - I hope I remember it!


I wouldn't be too upset at losing $15. I've lost over $100 on some of my resales. I try to look at the overall picture. I've made money on some resales, so I'm in the positive. It's always a risk buying online, which is why I look at return policies, and consider how I would fare if I had to resell rather than return. Still, I have bought many things from Kate Spade sales, which are final sale, and have had to resell many of them. I don't know why I keep shopping there!


----------



## dramaprincess713

whateve said:


> I wouldn't be too upset at losing $15. I've lost over $100 on some of my resales. I try to look at the overall picture. I've made money on some resales, so I'm in the positive. It's always a risk buying online, which is why I look at return policies, and consider how I would fare if I had to resell rather than return. Still, I have bought many things from Kate Spade sales, which are final sale, and have had to resell many of them. I don't know why I keep shopping there!



Oh no, losing $15 isn't bad at all! Honestly, I worried I'd have trouble reselling it at all, and I'm very happy that it sold as fast as it did. It's annoying because I literally didn't use the bag at all - I barely even tried it on - so it's annoying to me to lose any money on an item I never used and hardly owned. But it's annoyance at myself for not listening to my own logic and reason and letting myself get carried away. Lesson learned, but I hope I can remember it next time!


----------



## ConsciFashion

dramaprincess713 said:


> So about a month ago, I bought a pre-loved Deadly Ponies bag, and once it came, I immediately realized it won't work for me. It was from Vestiare Collective though, so no returns. I did re-list it, and it just sold, but I'm out about almost 20% from the total amount I paid. Luckily I didn't pay that much so that really amounts to me only being out $15, but it's still annoying to me since I literally re-packaged it after opening it.
> 
> There is a lesson I can take from this though. For one thing, pre-loved is awesome, but unless I'm really certain of a bag, I really should go with options that allow returns. This is obvious, but I can get really caught up in a good deal and rationalize the h*ll out of the purchase while convincing myself the bag (or whatever item it is) will "probably" work just fine. "Probably" is not good enough, and a "good deal" quickly becomes wasted money if the item doesn't work for me after all. I liked the aesthetic of this bag, but if I was being honest with myself, I would have realized the size and style were probably not right for me. I really need to work on not getting caught up in the allure of a "good deal" while I let reason fall to the wayside. This is so HARD for me. It feels silly how difficult it is!
> 
> I am happy to say though that I managed to NOT purchase another Deadly Ponies bag during their archive sale about a week or so ago (gosh, was it really just a week-ish ago?!). It was another one that was an amazing price, so drawn to the leather, great color, but I was quite uncertain of the size and style. I was already deep into rationalizing it to myself though, but @southernbelle43 so wisely pointed out that I'm attracted to the leather, NOT the bag, and that I should wait for something that makes my heart sing. That was enough to pull me out of that hole (albeit, slightly kicking and screaming ). Now though, I'm feeling really good about not buying that bag. It was final sale, so another that would not have been returnable, and even though I still have pangs of "missing out", I know deep down that it very likely wouldn't have worked for me. And if I'm being honest, it's not even a bag that I love. I just really want that amazing deer nappa, but that's not a great reason to purchase a bag I don't need or love.
> 
> So, while I never even counted this Vestiare Collective bag in my collection as it went on my "to sell" list as soon as I got it, I am glad that it is officially out . And yes, losing money on it is annoying, but I'm glad it's only $15 I'm out for a bag I never used rather than hundreds. It's a $15 lesson to be more mindful and thoughtful with my purchases - I hope I remember it!


This is so true and relevant. I've got like $1500 worth of stuff which just doesn't make sense in my closet but which I either couldn't return or didn't realise at the time that it doesn't fit. Getting rid of it is such a pain though. How did you sell it?


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh no, losing $15 isn't bad at all! Honestly, I worried I'd have trouble reselling it at all, and I'm very happy that it sold as fast as it did. It's annoying because I literally didn't use the bag at all - I barely even tried it on - so it's annoying to me to lose any money on an item I never used and hardly owned. But it's annoyance at myself for not listening to my own logic and reason and letting myself get carried away. Lesson learned, but I hope I can remember it next time!


I've done that too. One bag I realized I was going to have to resell it as soon as I tried to lift it out of the box and realized it weighed a ton! If I've used something at least a few times, I feel that the loss is equivalent to paying rent on the bag.

I have clothes in my closet that still have tags. I don't know if I'll ever wear them and it is too late to return. It's not worth selling them either.


----------



## jblended

I'm in such a weird place with regards to editing. Firstly, I'm stuck abroad and am not sheltering at my own flat. I figured I would be home by now, but as the lockdowns continue, it'll be at least another month before I'm back in my own space. I miss my cats terribly but my vet video chats with me to show me how well they're enjoying their time at the cattery! 

Anyway, all plans to edit my life during this quarantine are out the window, and instead I find myself constantly looking at bags online. I'm not usually one to turn to retail therapy during times of stress but these days I am.
I'm not buying- _yet_- but am unsettled by the fact that I went from 'content and editing' to 'wanting all the bags'.
I feel like I've lost myself a little and it's weird. The process of editing was helping me become more of myself and the fact that I'm mentally so far away from that now is jarring.



diane278 said:


> I’ve edited mentally, but haven’t physically removed anything. I don’t want to deal with packing and shipping, but a couple of bags will be heading to my granddaughter when things calm down.





southernbelle43 said:


> I have one to mail to my daughter and another one to mail to my niece. If this quarantine lasts too long I will have 3 bags left, lol.  Maybe that is all I need?



I'm glad to see that some are still on track and at least have plans to further streamline your lives so that you're happier with the items you own.


----------



## diane278

jblended said:


> I'm in such a weird place with regards to editing. Firstly, I'm stuck abroad and am not sheltering at my own flat. I figured I would be home by now, but as the lockdowns continue, it'll be at least another month before I'm back in my own space. I miss my cats terribly but my vet video chats with me to show me how well they're enjoying their time at the cattery!
> Anyway, all plans to edit my life during this quarantine are out the window, and instead I find myself constantly looking at bags online. I'm not usually one to turn to retail therapy during times of stress but these days I am.
> I'm not buying- _yet_- but am unsettled by the fact that I went from 'content and editing' to 'wanting all the bags'.
> I feel like I've lost myself a little and it's weird. The process of editing was helping me become more of myself and the fact that I'm mentally so far away from that now is jarring.
> I'm glad to see that some are still on track and at least have plans to further streamline your lives so that you're happier with the items you own.


 I would never be able to continue editing if I weren’t in my own home.  Being here, I can edit and still see & touch what I’m keeping. Hang in there!  Once you get home, things should be easier.  Take care of yourself....


----------



## Catash

Due to my maternity leave and the stay-at-home order, I finally found some time to give my collection some thoughts. The first step is to get rid a few bags I don't use much because of the shape, weight or lack of a shoulder strap. I bought them before I have children. Now as a mom with young kids, I find myself reaching mostly for LV Neverfull and small crossbody bags. I still use top handle bags, but they need to be light weight or have a shoulder strap. I am thinking about selling my Givenchy Antigona, Saint Laurent SDJ and Celine Micro Luggage to partially fund a Hermes Bolide 31 that fits better into my lifestyle. Feel a bid sad because these are beautiful bags. However, I must overcome my sentiment to achieve the goal!


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> I'm in such a weird place with regards to editing. Firstly, I'm stuck abroad and am not sheltering at my own flat. I figured I would be home by now, but as the lockdowns continue, it'll be at least another month before I'm back in my own space. I miss my cats terribly but my vet video chats with me to show me how well they're enjoying their time at the cattery!
> 
> Anyway, all plans to edit my life during this quarantine are out the window, and instead I find myself constantly looking at bags online. I'm not usually one to turn to retail therapy during times of stress but these days I am.
> I'm not buying- _yet_- but am unsettled by the fact that I went from 'content and editing' to 'wanting all the bags'.
> I feel like I've lost myself a little and it's weird. The process of editing was helping me become more of myself and the fact that I'm mentally so far away from that now is jarring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see that some are still on track and at least have plans to further streamline your lives so that you're happier with the items you own.


So sorry to hear you are stuck abroad without your cats! It’s a hard time at home let alone away. Thinking of you.


----------



## swallowtails

I like the only 10 bags idea. A few years ago while I was just getting into designer bags I tended to experiment with different brands and styles to get used to the brand and ended up with many bags, many of which I haven't used more than once or twice. Since then I've been more cautious. I tend to / am trying to let go of less-used bags before jumping on anything new, and sleep on exciting new finds so I'd have a bit of time to think things over from a practical point of view, which for me is ultimately why a bag gets more uses than another. Do I like it just because of the shape / leather / brand? What occasions do I see myself using it? Is the tote strap too short? Sometimes it feels like a bit of a game since it's so easy to persuade myself that yes, that clasp is a bit complicated but I will get used to it since it's a lovely bag, when personal experience has always proved otherwise. If I'm even 10% unsure, it's better to return it; I find that I regret purchases more often than returns, so I tend to be pretty strict.

I don't have a personal 10 bag rule (because I live in a small apartment, even 10 bags may be too many for me), but I minimise by categorising the bags I love and use according to function: I have a shoulder bag for work, a handbag for dinners/concerts, a soft clutch for more formal occasions (which sometimes doubles as a handy pouch), a Freitag for the outdoors, 3 totes and a Herbag for everything else. Every bag is black, so they go with everything in my primarily grey/black wardrobe (I rely more on scarves for colour). More wriggle room for totes (I love totes, they are foldable) but generally once a function is 'taken', I'm hard pressed to find reasons to buy another bag eg for work; I'd have to sell the one I have to make room for another so they don't 'compete'. These rules have served me pretty well for the past year and I hope to downsize my collection a bit more (probably don't need so many totes!) and selling off bags I don't use anymore.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hello everyone.  I know it has been a while...in fact, since my last post in this thread, our world has changed so much, with the onset of the health crisis.   For a little while there, I didn't even think about my bags or editing my closet -- it receded to the background as other matters took precedence.   And I am still not doing anything about editing or downsizing.  In fact, I acquired a couple of handbags a short while before the crisis escalated.   So essentially my handbag closet has been in kind of a limbo.  However, my vision for my handbag closet has remained quite clear and fairly precise (there was a discussion earlier in this thread about a vision board for handbags and that is a great idea.)

To provide an update from when I last posted here, the last time I posted in this thread in February, I was trying to decide if I should keep my Boxyz bag or if it was too similar to my other brown bag.  Well, I decided to keep it; it's a beautiful bag.  But I have yet to wear it anywhere.  It's still in its pristine state with tissue paper, tags, and plastic on hardware.   Around the same time, I purchased a new pink LV bag in anticipation of spring, and that one hasn't been used yet either.

I think that having a vision or clear mental picture of my edited bag closet has given me quite a bit of purse peace.   I still think that about ten bags or so is a good number.   I am not there yet from a practical standpoint, but at least I know what I need to let go of (no uncertainty there), and what my edited closet will look like.  I have to find new homes for a few bags, and I am not sure when that will happen.   I would like to add maybe one more bag when the current situation improves.   I know the bag editing process has been a very slow one for me, but hopefully I will get there sometime soon.


----------



## Joule

I did such a good job of paring down my number of bags last fall, but my collection seems to have had trouble losing the weight it somehow gained over the holidays. Just gave 3 bags to a colleague, and have pulled another 7 to offload onto my mother and sister. Apparently, I’m one of those yo-yo dieters in all areas of my life.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hello, how is everyone doing?  I just popped in with a small update - I gave away two bags recently but bag editing is not over for me yet.  I still have a few bags left, and I guess I need to figure out the best way to re-home them.  Right now, I am not feeling very motivated to do anything about them due to the general health situation here.  Also, I am care-giving for a family member so I think I will just have to wait until the general health situation significantly improves in my state before I figure out the best way to re-home these bags.   I have still not used any of my bags; the only one I use is one I can toss in the washing machine.


----------



## inverved

Over the weekend, I've come to the realisation that I don't know how I feel about my Louis Vuitton bags anymore.

I currently have two (#8 and #9):



I will need to think on it more as I don't want to make a rash decision, but with logomania and maximalism trending these days, it has turned me off carrying the Pochette Metis (and I love this bag like crazy because it's so practical) but for a bag of similar size, I tend to go for my medium-sized contemporary bags and I feel like the Alma BB doesn't have enough presence for me to justify having it and mainly use it when I wear shoes that contain silver and want a crossbody.

Otherwise, I was thinking of replacing both bags with a Chanel bag with silver hardware. 

Time will tell...


----------



## bagnut1

no_1_diva said:


> Over the weekend, I've come to the realisation that I don't know how I feel about my Louis Vuitton bags anymore.
> 
> I currently have two (#8 and #9):
> View attachment 4757049
> 
> 
> I will need to think on it more as I don't want to make a rash decision, but with logomania and maximalism trending these days, it has turned me off carrying the Pochette Metis (and I love this bag like crazy because it's so practical) but for a bag of similar size, I tend to go for my medium-sized contemporary bags and I feel like the Alma BB doesn't have enough presence for me to justify having it and mainly use it when I wear shoes that contain silver and want a crossbody.
> 
> Otherwise, I was thinking of replacing both bags with a Chanel bag with silver hardware.
> 
> Time will tell...


Or, a mini Bolide?


----------



## inverved

bagnut1 said:


> Or, a mini Bolide?



I think I would choose a Bolide 27 over a mini Bolide. They have always intrigued me. 

Still think I am going to sit on it for a while and maybe use them a few times to see how I ultimately feel.


----------



## bagnut1

no_1_diva said:


> I think I would choose a Bolide 27 over a mini Bolide. They have always intrigued me.
> 
> Still think I am going to sit on it for a while and maybe use them a few times to see how I ultimately feel.


IMO one can never go wrong taking some time to consider bag decisions.


----------



## inverved

Update: I've decided my LV bags are staying put. My love for them is back to what it was before. I must have had an off day when I made that judgement call. I'm even now lusting after an Alma BB in Indigo. What the hell is wrong with me!?


----------



## diane278

I’m still at 16 bags (BV & Hermès) but remain at a standstill. I don’t desire any new bags, and if I let go of any current ones, I don’t see myself adding more. On the other hand, I’m not confident that I can be sure of my editing decisions under my current “social distancing lifestyle”.  I recently managed to do a heavy edit on my Elsa Peretti jewelry collection, so that has me encouraged. I’m now thinking that my problem is not ‘editing’ but ‘editing with clarity’.  But then I have to determine how to define ‘clarity’ in this process....as mistakes are expensive.


----------



## bagnut1

I am back to using all but my largest day bags, even if I don't really need to carry so much.  It makes me feel more normal and as things reopen I do need to be sure I have with me a few random things and plenty of hand wipes.  

Also, I have rescued those I put into the Closet for Outgoing Bags and have even made a couple of purchases (although these are all relatively low impact storage-wise).  My inclination to dramatically minimize has been overtaken by a recognition that I have a very nice collection and should enjoy it.   (The storage issue was also helped by realizing that I could lose the pillow inserts in my giant BVs and move them to a different part of the closet.)  No more large day bags for the foreseeable future, though, and I am on ban island for the time being, which is fine.  Having reunited with some lovely bags that I had thought of letting go, I wondered "what was I thinking???"  It's all good.


----------



## 880

bagnut1 said:


> The storage issue was also helped by realizing that I could lose the pillow inserts in my giant BVs and move them to a different part of the closet.)


This is obvious in retrospect and such good advice, thank you! However, it means that I have less incentive to pare down. . .


----------



## swallowtails

swallowtails said:


> I like the only 10 bags idea. A few years ago while I was just getting into designer bags I tended to experiment with different brands and styles to get used to the brand and ended up with many bags, many of which I haven't used more than once or twice. Since then I've been more cautious. I tend to / am trying to let go of less-used bags before jumping on anything new, and sleep on exciting new finds so I'd have a bit of time to think things over from a practical point of view, which for me is ultimately why a bag gets more uses than another. Do I like it just because of the shape / leather / brand? What occasions do I see myself using it? Is the tote strap too short? Sometimes it feels like a bit of a game since it's so easy to persuade myself that yes, that clasp is a bit complicated but I will get used to it since it's a lovely bag, when personal experience has always proved otherwise. If I'm even 10% unsure, it's better to return it; I find that I regret purchases more often than returns, so I tend to be pretty strict.
> 
> I don't have a personal 10 bag rule (because I live in a small apartment, even 10 bags may be too many for me), but I minimise by categorising the bags I love and use according to function: I have a shoulder bag for work, a handbag for dinners/concerts, a soft clutch for more formal occasions (which sometimes doubles as a handy pouch), a Freitag for the outdoors, 3 totes and a Herbag for everything else. Every bag is black, so they go with everything in my primarily grey/black wardrobe (I rely more on scarves for colour). More wriggle room for totes (I love totes, they are foldable) but generally once a function is 'taken', I'm hard pressed to find reasons to buy another bag eg for work; I'd have to sell the one I have to make room for another so they don't 'compete'. These rules have served me pretty well for the past year and I hope to downsize my collection a bit more (probably don't need so many totes!) and selling off bags I don't use anymore.



Update on my bag editing / 10 bag journey, my bags so far:
1. Handbag for dinners/concerts
2. Handsfree evening bag
3. 1 nylon tote
4. 1 leather foldable tote
5. 1 leather travel tote (might sell this as it's too big for my frame)
6. Freitag for outdoors
7. Work bag (might sell this as I can switch it out with a tote)
8. Fancy going-out bag - Hermès Birkin sellier
9. Casual no-logo bowling bag

Sold my herbag, soft clutch. I don't use them a lot.
Might sell: Moreau paris brecangon tote (no. 5) and my work bag. Since I haven't used them in a long while and I can find alternatives in my current lineup
Pending: I may have a no-logo vache hunter leather-type shopper coming in, haven't decided if I want another low-key tote but I really like the feel of vache hunter and this is similar.


----------



## bagnut1

swallowtails said:


> Update on my bag editing / 10 bag journey, my bags so far:
> 1. Handbag for dinners/concerts
> 2. Handsfree evening bag
> 3. 1 nylon tote
> 4. 1 leather foldable tote
> 5. 1 leather travel tote (might sell this as it's too big for my frame)
> 6. Freitag for outdoors
> 7. Work bag (might sell this as I can switch it out with a tote)
> 8. Fancy going-out bag - Hermès Birkin sellier
> 9. Casual no-logo bowling bag
> 
> Sold my herbag, soft clutch. I don't use them a lot.
> Might sell: Moreau paris brecangon tote (no. 5) and my work bag. Since I haven't used them in a long while and I can find alternatives in my current lineup
> Pending: I may have a no-logo vache hunter leather-type shopper coming in, haven't decided if I want another low-key tote but I really like the feel of vache hunter and this is similar.


Impressive!  And I note that you consider totes to count (I don't else I would have WAY too many bags).


----------



## Vintage Leather

I really love how @swallowtails has defined purses by occasions. A lot of my problems with editing have been in having bags that are dramatically differing in regards to style, but are functional duplicates. 

I realized this the other day when o was looking for a “red casual bag” I have a BV crossbody and a mulberry satchel. Very different bags, but carried with the same outfits and to the same places.

So, in no particular importance, I need a bag for:

1) a funeral (discrete, elegant and not obtrusive, in black or a dark base neutral, simple to carry.

2) a wedding or garden party (see above, but in a light base neutral)

3) a picnic (or the beach, or... there will be children present, and spilled drinks and dirt. Rugged and generous size rule the day. Straw, nylon, seatbelt, ect)

4) a day at work (discrete, and must be able to hold a laptop, a few files, and be easy to carry but can’t look like a laptop case)

5) travel (big enough to hold a change of clothes, computer, book, knitting project and chargers. Small enough to be considered a personal item and not a suitcase)

6) a gala (small, elegant, extravagant)

7) shopping with friends (easy to carry, more refined)

8) date night (fits easily inside a daily bag, holds only the essentials, easy to carry)

9) court (the love child of a funeral bag and a work bag. Note, may be work bag.)

10) whimsy bag.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> I really love how @swallowtails has defined purses by occasions. A lot of my problems with editing have been in having bags that are dramatically differing in regards to style, but are functional duplicates.
> 
> I realized this the other day when o was looking for a “red casual bag” I have a BV crossbody and a mulberry satchel. Very different bags, but carried with the same outfits and to the same places.
> 
> So, in no particular importance, I need a bag for:
> 
> 1) a funeral (discrete, elegant and not obtrusive, in black or a dark base neutral, simple to carry.
> 
> 2) a wedding or garden party (see above, but in a light base neutral)
> 
> 3) a picnic (or the beach, or... there will be children present, and spilled drinks and dirt. Rugged and generous size rule the day. Straw, nylon, seatbelt, ect)
> 
> 4) a day at work (discrete, and must be able to hold a laptop, a few files, and be easy to carry but can’t look like a laptop case)
> 
> 5) travel (big enough to hold a change of clothes, computer, book, knitting project and chargers. Small enough to be considered a personal item and not a suitcase)
> 
> 6) a gala (small, elegant, extravagant)
> 
> 7) shopping with friends (easy to carry, more refined)
> 
> 8) date night (fits easily inside a daily bag, holds only the essentials, easy to carry)
> 
> 9) court (the love child of a funeral bag and a work bag. Note, may be work bag.)
> 
> 10) whimsy bag.


That's a great list. If I decided to sort my bags by function, they would all be almost the same function! I think I only have 3 categories: travel, going to the movies, and everything else. Travel and movies are almost the same type of bag - I need one large enough to carry water. The travel one needs to be comfortable to carry for long periods and go with a majority of my clothes and probably have a secure closure. I rarely go to a funeral or a wedding or a gala.... When we go out somewhere nice I rarely change bags from what I was carrying that day.


----------



## Vintage Leather

whateve said:


> That's a great list. If I decided to sort my bags by function, they would all be almost the same function! I think I only have 3 categories: travel, going to the movies, and everything else. Travel and movies are almost the same type of bag - I need one large enough to carry water. The travel one needs to be comfortable to carry for long periods and go with a majority of my clothes and probably have a secure closure. I rarely go to a funeral or a wedding or a gala.... When we go out somewhere nice I rarely change bags from what I was carrying that day.



It was weddings in my 30s, and I’ve been warned to expect funerals in my 60s-90s.

I don’t have one bag per category - some categories have a half dozen and some share a bag with another category. I made up this list as an exercise in functional duplicates. 

Basically, what I’m looking for in my Funerals, Weddings and Work categories is something luxurious enough to show that I respect the occasion/people.(Some structure, good leather, metal hardware)  Discrete enough that I’m not trying to overshadow the reason I’m there. (No obvious designers, no logos, no exotics, neutral colors. Not “fashion”). And easy to carry, because fiddling with a bag is distracting. Funerals and weddings are a moderate sized bag - roughly the size of a chanel M/L flap or the original Fendi baguette - able to hold a phone, cards, a small sewing kit, a battery and hand-sanitizer. Work should be big enough for a laptop and a couple of files.


----------



## swallowtails

Vintage Leather said:


> I really love how @swallowtails has defined purses by occasions. A lot of my problems with editing have been in having bags that are dramatically differing in regards to style, but are functional duplicates.
> 
> I realized this the other day when o was looking for a “red casual bag” I have a BV crossbody and a mulberry satchel. Very different bags, but carried with the same outfits and to the same places.
> 
> So, in no particular importance, I need a bag for:
> 
> 1) a funeral (discrete, elegant and not obtrusive, in black or a dark base neutral, simple to carry.
> 
> 2) a wedding or garden party (see above, but in a light base neutral)
> 
> 3) a picnic (or the beach, or... there will be children present, and spilled drinks and dirt. Rugged and generous size rule the day. Straw, nylon, seatbelt, ect)
> 
> 4) a day at work (discrete, and must be able to hold a laptop, a few files, and be easy to carry but can’t look like a laptop case)
> 
> 5) travel (big enough to hold a change of clothes, computer, book, knitting project and chargers. Small enough to be considered a personal item and not a suitcase)
> 
> 6) a gala (small, elegant, extravagant)
> 
> 7) shopping with friends (easy to carry, more refined)
> 
> 8) date night (fits easily inside a daily bag, holds only the essentials, easy to carry)
> 
> 9) court (the love child of a funeral bag and a work bag. Note, may be work bag.)
> 
> 10) whimsy bag.



Aw thank you  It's just how I roll and I'm happy that my edits are helpful!

I love the idea of a whimsy bag...though it may never be realised in my case as I'm far too hesitant/shy to be whimsical. I only have 1 category for formal events like weddings, funerals (sorry for including them in the same umbrella) and evening formal parties and for that I have a plain evening bag.


----------



## Greenredapple

I love this thread. Have been lurking around for a while now.

My current handbag collection consist of 18 handbags by various premier/contemporary and non luxury brands. I am definitely going to donate three of them and one is forthcoming. So total count will be 16.

After arranging and displaying my bags on my new shelf, and finally seeing them visually displayed, it got me thinking. I have way too many bags. When they were stored in the closet in random places, I always thought that I didn't have enough and that I needed to buy more. My love for handbags has been going very strong and at one point I had to refrain myself from buying more. I have decided on a compromise that the maximum amount of handbags that I can have in my collection is 20. Even with 20 it is too many in my opinion. Also I am starting to impose one in, one out rule. Even with this rule I don't think I am inclined to switch or sell my bags any time soon, since I am set in my habits when it comes to handbags, and selling them and often at a loss just hurts.

I am pretty set in my own ways/taste/needs and I rarely deviate from what I like. Since I am allowed to buy 4 more, it means that I have to be careful with my spending. So no more trendy bags for me. My wishlist consist of BV small Cabat, Hèrmes Kelly 28/32 and Moynat Cabotin and an optional Ferragamo bag/ Celine classic box bag/or a new satchel. After that I should be content with what I have. I have to.

Currently have:

Chloe
Dkny
Dolce and Gabbana
Ferragamo Gancini Top Handle
Furla
3 x Leather satchel company
Leo et Violette bucket bag
2 x Massaccesi
Mulberry Small Hampstead in scarlet
Phillip Lim Mini pashli in ink
3 x Proenza schouler PS1


----------



## swallowtails

Greenredapple said:


> I love this thread. Have been lurking around for a while now.
> 
> My current handbag collection consist of 18 handbags by various premier/contemporary and non luxury brands. I am definitely going to donate three of them and one is forthcoming. So total count will be 16.
> 
> After arranging and displaying my bags on my new shelf, and finally seeing them visually displayed, it got me thinking. I have way too many bags. When they were stored in the closet in random places, I always thought that I didn't have enough and that I needed to buy more. My love for handbags has been going very strong and at one point I had to refrain myself from buying more. I have decided on a compromise that the maximum amount of handbags that I can have in my collection is 20. Even with 20 it is too many in my opinion. Also I am starting to impose one in, one out rule. Even with this rule I don't think I am inclined to switch or sell my bags any time soon, since I am set in my habits when it comes to handbags, and selling them and often at a loss just hurts.
> 
> I am pretty set in my own ways/taste/needs and I rarely deviate from what I like. Since I am allowed to buy 4 more, it means that I have to be careful with my spending. So no more trendy bags for me. My wishlist consist of BV small Cabat, Hèrmes Kelly 28/32 and Moynat Cabotin and an optional Ferragamo bag/ Celine classic box bag/or a new satchel. After that I should be content with what I have. I have to.
> 
> Currently have:
> 
> Chloe
> Dkny
> Dolce and Gabbana
> Ferragamo Gancini Top Handle
> Furla
> 3 x Leather satchel company
> Leo et Violette bucket bag
> 2 x Massaccesi
> Mulberry Small Hampstead in scarlet
> Phillip Lim Mini pashli in ink
> 3 x Proenza schouler PS1
> 
> View attachment 4784765



I like your balanced collection! A good mix of colours, with bright and more formal ones, to suit all occasions.


----------



## diane278

My current bag situation is being heavily influenced by limitations resulting from the COVID situation. Deep down inside, I know that I should be reducing my collection further.  Unfortunately, I’m not very good at living within realistic limits....which is really weird considering my fascination with minimalism.  Geez, I’m 70 years old....when will I lose this interest in bags?!  (It started when I was 16.) It’s been 54 years! 

Time to go back and get another @Aerdem editing ‘fix’. Her edited interior & bag collection has pretty much become my minimalism role model. (My version has white walls & vibrant art.) If I could just master editing the kitchen cabinets, extra closets and laundry room cabinets, I’d be on my way.....


----------



## Aerdem

diane278 said:


> My current bag situation is being heavily influenced by limitations resulting from the COVID situation. Deep down inside, I know that I should be reducing my collection further.  Unfortunately, I’m not very good at living within realistic limits....which is really weird considering my fascination with minimalism.  Geez, I’m 70 years old....when will I lose this interest in bags?!  (It started when I was 16.) It’s been 54 years!
> 
> Time to go back and get another @Aerdem editing ‘fix’. Her edited interior & bag collection has pretty much become my minimalism role model. (My version has white walls & vibrant art.) If I could just master editing the kitchen cabinets, extra closets and laundry room cabinets, I’d be on my way.....


So generous of you to say! I’m actually constantly trying to reconcile my love for my collection and my drive for minimalism as well. I’m not worried about fitting the definition of a minimalist. But I do wonder why both aspects remain important to me- if they are seemingly opposing practices. It’s a funny little paradox...


----------



## whateve

I won't fool myself in claiming to be a minimalist. I love to be surrounded by things.


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> I won't fool myself in claiming to be a minimalist. I love to be surrounded by things.


I doubt that I fit anyone else’s definition of a minimalist. Not every wall in my house is a gallery wall like this one.  But, strange as it may seem. I see this wall of 6 paintings as ‘minimalist‘.  Maybe a better word would be ‘edited’....and there are walls with just one painting, but none are bare. I wonder why I’m fine with a lot of art but feel overwhelmed by 16 handbags.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I doubt that I fit anyone else’s definition of a minimalist. Not every wall in my house is a gallery wall like this one.  But, strange as it may seem. I see this wall of 6 paintings as ‘minimalist‘.  Maybe a better word would be ‘edited’....and there are walls with just one painting, but none are bare. I wonder why I’m fine with a lot of art but feel overwhelmed by 16 handbags.
> 
> View attachment 4785805


I will address the last sentence first - art requests nothing of us than our eyes and hearts.  Bags ask us to fill them and take them and love them and touch them and......  I love bags and art but if I had to give up one category it would be bags.  (I could turn one of my lesser artworks into a sac to carry my things around in!)

Your home is amazing and I love your gallery wall - I do think it feels minimalist - it's very tightly edited and I love the arrangement.  It's tough to work around a TV (I took a similar approach with surrounding it).

Thank you for so generously sharing your lovely things with us!


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> I doubt that I fit anyone else’s definition of a minimalist. Not every wall in my house is a gallery wall like this one.  But, strange as it may seem. I see this wall of 6 paintings as ‘minimalist‘.  Maybe a better word would be ‘edited’....and there are walls with just one painting, but none are bare. I wonder why I’m fine with a lot of art but feel overwhelmed by 16 handbags.
> 
> View attachment 4785805


I have art nearly everywhere too, not just on the walls but on the surfaces too.


----------



## Aerdem

diane278 said:


> I doubt that I fit anyone else’s definition of a minimalist. Not every wall in my house is a gallery wall like this one.  But, strange as it may seem. I see this wall of 6 paintings as ‘minimalist‘.  Maybe a better word would be ‘edited’....and there are walls with just one painting, but none are bare. I wonder why I’m fine with a lot of art but feel overwhelmed by 16 handbags.
> 
> View attachment 4785805


This is incredible. It does indeed feel minimal because each piece feels extremely deliberate. Actually, my immediate thought was this space feels elevated to sacred place.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I doubt that I fit anyone else’s definition of a minimalist. Not every wall in my house is a gallery wall like this one.  But, strange as it may seem. I see this wall of 6 paintings as ‘minimalist‘.  Maybe a better word would be ‘edited’....and there are walls with just one painting, but none are bare. I wonder why I’m fine with a lot of art but feel overwhelmed by 16 handbags.
> 
> View attachment 4785805


I have no clue what true minimalism is. I don't like clutter, but I want enough for the house to look and feel warm. But whatever it is Diane has it to perfection. I love all of her art and her house.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> I will address the last sentence first - art requests nothing of us than our eyes and hearts.  Bags ask us to fill them and take them and love them and touch them and......  I love bags and art but if I had to give up one category it would be bags.  (I could turn one of my lesser artworks into a sac to carry my things around in!)
> Your home is amazing and I love your gallery wall - I do think it feels minimalist - it's very tightly edited and I love the arrangement.  It's tough to work around a TV (I took a similar approach with surrounding it).
> Thank you for so generously sharing your lovely things with us!


You’re welcome. It’s taken a long time to get to this point, but I’ve loved every minute of the journey. 


whateve said:


> I have art nearly everywhere too, not just on the walls but on the surfaces too.


I love sculptural pieces too.  For some reason, I focused on paintings. I think subconsciously I might have been treating my bags as my sculptures. I’m not sure. 


Aerdem said:


> This is incredible. It does indeed feel minimal because each piece feels extremely deliberate. Actually, my immediate thought was this space feels elevated to sacred place.


I moved into this house when I got divorced 20 years ago. It was the first place where I could decorate just for myself. It’s also when I started buying most of my art.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> I have no clue what true minimalism is. I don't like clutter, but I want enough for the house to look and feel warm. But whatever it is Diane has it to perfection. I love all of her art and her house.


My art, my bags & my house are my passions.


----------



## diane278

Well, the discussion here has moved me forward.  These three clutches may be moving on. For now, they’re moving into the Closet of Departing Bags.  I’m not rushing into anything, but I’ve been struggling with this and now feel like I’m making progress. Thank you!



...and let’s add this one....purchased 2 years ago and never used.....


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> You’re welcome. It’s taken a long time to get to this point, but I’ve loved every minute of the journey.
> 
> I love sculptural pieces too.  For some reason, I focused on paintings. I think subconsciously I might have been treating my bags as my sculptures. I’m not sure.
> 
> I moved into this house when I got divorced 20 years ago. It was the first place where I could decorate just for myself. It’s also when I started buying most of my art.


I'm lucky in that my husband either shares my taste for art or doesn't mind what I do with the house.


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> I don't know if my opinion will be helpful, but I'll share in the hopes that you get some idea of how I personally deal with these choices. Perhaps as more of us talk, you'll find a system that works for you.
> The most important thing to remember is that it is a personal journey and there's no right or wrong way to edit, only the way that brings you personal peace.
> 
> In relation to the points I've quoted:
> 1/2- For bags I don't use frequently, I ask myself if they serve a specific function that can justify keeping them. For eg- my beater bag for when I'm volunteering (anything else would be inappropriate in a shelter), no-brand bag for when I'm travelling, the one bag I can rely on when it's pouring down rain. Bags like those are not used regularly but they are necessary in my life because my other bags cannot serve these very specific functions. They get kept in spite of infrequent use.
> The remainder are the ones I downsize from. If the bag size is not functional for my life, if it is too heavy, if I don't feel like it's my style, then I do not try to make it work no matter how much I like the way it looks. I just release it knowing that someone else will love it and it will be perfect for them.
> Bags are meant to be functional and to tote your stuff around. We get caught up in the beauty of them but, at their core, their purpose is to function. If they do not function for you, let them go to someone who can make them work and trust that you've uplifted someone else and improved their situation with your generosity. This will bring you more joy than looking at that bag on your shelf and feeling frustrated or guilty that you're not utilizing it.
> 
> I've said this somewhere up thread, we can appreciate beautiful things without needing to own them. And we can be grateful to have owned them for a season of our lives without needing to carry them into the next season.
> 
> Having said all that, with regards to your Gucci satchel, is it possible to have it reworked into something else? I know a friend of mine once had a cobbler turn her tote bag (that had been damaged in one section) into a pair of shoes. He used the bag's printed leather as the front/ top of the mules, and used his own materials for the rest of the shoes. And he even made her a key chain from the remaining scraps of leather.
> If there's a way to repurpose it, then that would be ideal. Or else, let it be the one display item that you enjoy as a piece of art. Having a single bag like that is not an issue in my mind. It's when you have a plethora of them that it becomes a weighty load.
> 
> 3- I have had to move a lot in my life and I have let go of a lot of expensive things in my time due to those moves. Letting go of sentimental and/or expensive items is hard, particularly when you adore those items. But I personally have made it easier on myself by reminding myself of this:
> The money is already spent. Having an item that _represents _that money in my space doesn't bring the money back.
> So, if you can recoup even a bit of your loss from consignment/ reselling directly, please do that. Some money in your account is better than nothing. It's not a loss then, it's a gain (however partial, it is still actual money).
> If that's not a viable option, then it's still okay to gift your bags and consider the money lost a charitable donation of sorts, because that money is long gone anyway and that bag unused on the shelf isn't bringing it back.
> Sometimes we spend our money incorrectly. That happens to _everyone_. It's okay. More money can always be earned, and the peace of mind of letting go of dead weight is far more valuable than the $ amount you spent on that item to begin with.
> 
> 4- Goodwill may not be a good option, but there are other ways to donate. For instance, I gifted several bags to coworkers who admired them. My mother has gifted her things to her nurses and even janitorial staff in various hospitals and clinics she has worked in. Those people would not have been able to purchase items of that quality in their financial position, so they really appreciated the bags and used them with joy (obviously I'm not suggesting you gift an Hermes or Chanel as that would make the recipient uncomfortable, but you could do this for lesser known/ no-name bags that you don't love because the recipients likely will adore them). Another user on tpf whom I PM with has done exactly the same with her unwanted bags this past year.
> 
> If coworkers and friends aren't an option, I always like to donate to places like Dress for Success. Or if you know someone whose kids are just graduating university and will be starting their job hunting, gift their kids a suitable bag for interviews. Giving someone a professional leg-up is one of the greatest gifts you can give.
> 
> The flip side of this coin- I gave my friend's grandmother one of my most expensive bags that I had only used twice. I noticed her looking at it when I was visiting, and on her 90th birthday a couple of months later, I had cleaned and conditioned the bag, put it the original packaging and gifted it to her.
> She had never owned a really nice bag in her own life, and I explained to her that I picked it up for myself and used it twice, but would be much happier and truly honoured if she would accept it as a gesture of my love for her. She lived to be 93 and used my bag everyday in those 3 years- mind you, she rarely went out at that stage, but she sat it beside her when she had visitors and used it when she did go out. She was overjoyed with owning it and, I hope, touched that I gave her something I loved. I never regretted letting go of that bag, in spite of how much I had initially longed to own it, it went to a much more deserving person. It's one of the happiest memories I have.
> My point being that there are different avenues for donations that we may not even realize because we're used to donating to specific charity shops.
> 
> This post is much longer than intended- as so many of mine end up being. Sorry! I hope it helps a little. I'll just reiterate that the process of editing is a personal journey, so please note that this has been my approach but it may not resonate with other people.


During covid, I came back to TPF and I read a bunch of older posts. I loved this one and hope everyone reads it. Whenever I get to the friends grandmother, I tear up a bit.


----------



## 880

I’ve recently come back to purchasing bags after a long hiatus of purchasing other things, so I’m approaching this from the opposite direction: how to purchase things of quality that reflect my aesthetic; are not duplicative in functional use; and, that, by their presence In my closet, will dissuade me from the desire to accumulate more. I don’t know what my magic number will be; I only know that when I reach it, I’ll be able to look at other bags out there in the wild and decide acquisition isn’t desirable or necessary. Since my friends don’t share this love of bags, reading this thread and others has been invaluable! The posts about curating the closet (and ones surroundings) have been  inspiring.


----------



## jblended

I haven't been in this thread in forever. Covid totally derailed my life for a bit there.

@diane278 I adore your curated home! It's vibrant yet edited, showcasing both your zesty personality and your discipline. 



880 said:


> During covid, I came back to TPF and I read a bunch of older posts. I loved this one and hope everyone reads it. Whenever I get to the friends grandmother, I tear up a bit.


Thank you for the praise. It was a very personal memory to share (of my friend's grandmother) so I'm happy you were touched by it.

I have only just returned to my own home and one of the first things I did was air out and condition my bags. I couldn't bring myself to count them, though I will soon, but looking at the sheer volume worried me. My collection is in the mid to high 30s still (including everything like gym bag, interview bag, 3 travel bags and backpacks). That's far too many bags for one person to utilize. Sigh.
I'm also at a point where I love pretty much every bag I own. I could not see any I would release at this stage. That is problematic. I am not this excessive in any other areas of my life, so I find this frustrating.

I have 4 bags that I have chosen to use during this pandemic. I will rotate them and use with abandon (they are older and sturdier than the remainder of my collection), and I hope that I will be able to let go of them thereafter.

So my action plan now is not to add anything during the next year (which is proving difficult because I keep getting tempted), and to attempt another edit in a month or so. It is possible that having just recovered from covid, I am feeling more sentimental than usual. Perhaps some time will help me review the collection with more objectivity.


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> My collection is in the mid to high 30s still (including everything like gym bag, interview bag, 3 travel bags and backpacks). That's far too many bags for one person to utilize. Sigh.
> I'm also at a point where I love pretty much every bag I own. I could not see any I would release at this stage. That is problematic.


dear jblended, apologies if I am being too direct, but  I think it’s excessive for you to count specific use items like a gym bag or travel bag in your total. Also, if you love everything and use everything, even Kondo technique wouldn’t require you to release any more. And, after everything you’ve been through this year, if you see something you love, many of us would agree uou absolutely deserve it. of course, it depends on whatever makes you feel comfortable and happy


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jblended said:


> I haven't been in this thread in forever. Covid totally derailed my life for a bit there.
> 
> @diane278 I adore your curated home! It's vibrant yet edited, showcasing both your zesty personality and your discipline.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the praise. It was a very personal memory to share (of my friend's grandmother) so I'm happy you were touched by it.
> 
> I have only just returned to my own home and one of the first things I did was air out and condition my bags. I couldn't bring myself to count them, though I will soon, but looking at the sheer volume worried me. My collection is in the mid to high 30s still (including everything like gym bag, interview bag, 3 travel bags and backpacks). That's far too many bags for one person to utilize. Sigh.
> I'm also at a point where I love pretty much every bag I own. I could not see any I would release at this stage. That is problematic. I am not this excessive in any other areas of my life, so I find this frustrating.
> 
> I have 4 bags that I have chosen to use during this pandemic. I will rotate them and use with abandon (they are older and sturdier than the remainder of my collection), and I hope that I will be able to let go of them thereafter.
> 
> So my action plan now is not to add anything during the next year (which is proving difficult because I keep getting tempted), and to attempt another edit in a month or so. It is possible that having just recovered from covid, I am feeling more sentimental than usual. Perhaps some time will help me review the collection with more objectivity.



@jblended, you have been through a lot, and I so glad that you are recovered and back in your own home again.  

Regarding the bags, I would say that if you love and use everything you have, just enjoy them for the time being and don't worry too much about the actual number count. 

I also have a few no-buy plans going on (not bags though) and hopefully I will be able to stick to my no buys!


----------



## diane278

jblended said:


> I haven't been in this thread in forever. Covid totally derailed my life for a bit there.
> 
> @diane278 I adore your curated home! It's vibrant yet edited, showcasing both your zesty personality and your discipline.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the praise. It was a very personal memory to share (of my friend's grandmother) so I'm happy you were touched by it.
> 
> I have only just returned to my own home and one of the first things I did was air out and condition my bags. I couldn't bring myself to count them, though I will soon, but looking at the sheer volume worried me. My collection is in the mid to high 30s still (including everything like gym bag, interview bag, 3 travel bags and backpacks). That's far too many bags for one person to utilize. Sigh.
> I'm also at a point where I love pretty much every bag I own. I could not see any I would release at this stage. That is problematic. I am not this excessive in any other areas of my life, so I find this frustrating.
> 
> I have 4 bags that I have chosen to use during this pandemic. I will rotate them and use with abandon (they are older and sturdier than the remainder of my collection), and I hope that I will be able to let go of them thereafter.
> 
> So my action plan now is not to add anything during the next year (which is proving difficult because I keep getting tempted), and to attempt another edit in a month or so. It is possible that having just recovered from covid, I am feeling more sentimental than usual. Perhaps some time will help me review the collection with more objectivity.



Welcome back! I‘m so glad to learn that you’re well and back home.  It sounds like you‘re zeroing in on what works for you.  

I sometimes think I’m more about the process than the end result.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Welcome back! I‘m so glad to learn that you’re well and back home.  It sounds like you‘re zeroing in on what works for you.
> 
> I sometimes think I’m more about the process than the end result.


Diane I think you have hit upon something with this statement, lol.


----------



## diane278

As is my habit, I’m(yet again) rethinking my latest _plan of reduction.  _In addition, I decided thst it would be helpful if I broke my addiction to designer bags by adding a less known brand.  Of course, that‘s likely to mean little when I attempt to actually _stop_ purchasing designer bags. In other words, my edited bag journey may be the longest journey of my life.

I found a bag I liked that was inexpensive and ordered it from Mirta. Ordered on a Thursday, it arrived (from Italy) the following Tuesday. ......Boy, do I   DHL.....
So......is my addiction broken? Too soon to tell....

Anyway, here it is:


The challenge continues....the editing  who knows.....


----------



## jblended

diane278 said:


> I found a bag I liked that was inexpensive and ordered it from Mirta.


I adore round bags! Congratulations! 



diane278 said:


> In other words, my edited bag journey may be the longest journey of my life.


True for us all, I think.


----------



## jblended

Thanks to everyone who commented telling me to take it easy on myself. I think I needed to hear that. 

I've been conditioning my bags and taking stock. I have 33, plus 4 more that I'm not officially including in my total anymore after seeing the comments here (gym bag, nylon crossbodies for travel, backpack for laptop).

Of the 33 in the official count, a fair few are sentimental handmade bags that I have purchased from local artisans in different places I've lived. I hadn't expected them to hold up so well for so long, and I will never edit from this portion unless one of them falls apart. They are part of my life story.

Then there are bags that I loved and bought for myself, as well as bags that my friends and family have generously gifted me over the years. I can edit from both of these categories a little, and have indeed started to do so.
I managed to donate 3 backpacks late last year and 4 crossbodies early on this year, though my total never changes because it seems like every time I re-home one bag, I'm gifted another! I'm extremely lucky and feel very much spoiled by the gifts but, I often feel like my editing journey is taking place in a little hamster wheel going nowhere fast! 
To still have such a large collection left is a hard pill to swallow. It makes me feel greedy.
This is the only part of my life that is excessive, so it never sits quite right with me that I accidentally ended up here.

For the time being, I will sit still and try to appreciate what I have (hopefully without any guilt). I'm sure I'll find a way to edit at a later point, but for now I think the collection has to just be, because forcing it isn't getting me anywhere.

How is everyone else doing on their editing journey?


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Thanks to everyone who commented telling me to take it easy on myself. I think I needed to hear that.
> 
> I've been conditioning my bags and taking stock. I have 33, plus 4 more that I'm not officially including in my total anymore after seeing the comments here (gym bag, nylon crossbodies for travel, backpack for laptop).
> 
> Of the 33 in the official count, a fair few are sentimental handmade bags that I have purchased from local artisans in different places I've lived. I hadn't expected them to hold up so well for so long, and I will never edit from this portion unless one of them falls apart. They are part of my life story.
> 
> Then there are bags that I loved and bought for myself, as well as bags that my friends and family have generously gifted me over the years. I can edit from both of these categories a little, and have indeed started to do so.
> I managed to donate 3 backpacks late last year and 4 crossbodies early on this year, though my total never changes because it seems like every time I re-home one bag, I'm gifted another! I'm extremely lucky and feel very much spoiled by the gifts but, I often feel like my editing journey is taking place in a little hamster wheel going nowhere fast!
> To still have such a large collection left is a hard pill to swallow. It makes me feel greedy.
> This is the only part of my life that is excessive, so it never sits quite right with me that I accidentally ended up here.
> 
> For the time being, I will sit still and try to appreciate what I have (hopefully without any guilt). I'm sure I'll find a way to edit at a later point, but for now I think the collection has to just be, because forcing it isn't getting me anywhere.
> 
> How is everyone else doing on their editing journey?


Try not to feel guilty. You are young and will have plenty of time to get adequate use of all your bags, even if you don't reduce the quantity. 

I haven't been thinking about it much. I just don't have the energy right now. I'm not carrying bags so you would think this would be a great time to reduce, but in the past, the way I reduced was by deciding I didn't like a bag much after carrying it for a few days. So I may think I should get rid of a certain bag but I wouldn't really know for sure until I used it.


----------



## dramaprincess713

jblended said:


> Thanks to everyone who commented telling me to take it easy on myself. I think I needed to hear that.
> 
> I've been conditioning my bags and taking stock. I have 33, plus 4 more that I'm not officially including in my total anymore after seeing the comments here (gym bag, nylon crossbodies for travel, backpack for laptop).
> 
> Of the 33 in the official count, a fair few are sentimental handmade bags that I have purchased from local artisans in different places I've lived. I hadn't expected them to hold up so well for so long, and I will never edit from this portion unless one of them falls apart. They are part of my life story.
> 
> Then there are bags that I loved and bought for myself, as well as bags that my friends and family have generously gifted me over the years. I can edit from both of these categories a little, and have indeed started to do so.
> I managed to donate 3 backpacks late last year and 4 crossbodies early on this year, though my total never changes because it seems like every time I re-home one bag, I'm gifted another! I'm extremely lucky and feel very much spoiled by the gifts but, I often feel like my editing journey is taking place in a little hamster wheel going nowhere fast!
> To still have such a large collection left is a hard pill to swallow. It makes me feel greedy.
> This is the only part of my life that is excessive, so it never sits quite right with me that I accidentally ended up here.
> 
> For the time being, I will sit still and try to appreciate what I have (hopefully without any guilt). I'm sure I'll find a way to edit at a later point, but for now I think the collection has to just be, because forcing it isn't getting me anywhere.
> 
> How is everyone else doing on their editing journey?



Oh my goodness, you had responded to me in the MM thread to say how much you relate to my overthinking things, and I'm here to say how very much I relate to all of this! I currently have 36 bags with another 4-6 eventual planned purchases. This number includes clutches but does not include wristlets - which really doesn't make much sense because wristlets essentially ARE clutches and sometimes hold MORE than my clutches. But for some reason, in my mind, clutches count as bags and wristlets are SLGs. Anyway, my bag count also doesn't include backpacks (I have two), beach bag/gym tote type bags (I have two of those as well) or foldable nylon totes like the Longchamp Le Pilage as I consider them travel bags (I have four of these foldable totes). Like you, I am at the point where I really love all the bags in my collection, and really have trouble thinking about letting them go. I also have quite a few sentimental bags that I can't even consider letting go. My sentimental bags tend to be those gifted to me from loved ones - usually people who would not normally buy me a bag or loved ones who have passed - so they are extra special to me. Or, they are simply sentimental because of a strong emotion and memory connected to the bag.

In the past 2 years or so, I've sold about 28 bags, and I have another 11 currently listed or waiting to be listed for sale. I've also re-purposed a handful of bags so that technically, I still own them but I don't include them in my bag count. (For example, a super sentimental bag that is too small for me to use now holds my sunglasses or a tote that I've always loved now holds all my clutches and wristlets). I'm fully aware that this re-purposing and then not counting them in my bag count may be cheating, but it seems to be the best I can do for now. And, throughout the years, I've also given away some bags. 

It is insane to me that I have sold, re-purposed, or given away a good 40+ bags in the past few years, and yet, my bag collection STILL hovers around 40. In fact, with the 6 on my intended purchase list, I will be at 42 bags.  I've decided my absolute limit is 40, so I'll either have to not purchase one of those on my intended list or get rid of another 2 bags. I have one that is on the "maybe it goes" list and another that I can possibly (maybe?) get rid of after buying one of my intended, so I can probably keep it to 40. But 40! I feel that so ridiculous. So very excessive. I too feel like my editing is taking place in a little hamster wheel going nowhere fast! And like you, I hate the my collection is so large.

My dream would be to get my collection down to the low-mid 20s. But with the way I am, I feel that will only remain a dream. I love what I have. I love what I intend to get. And I know I'm going to keep finding bags that I love in the future.I really don't see how I can get rid of over a third of my collection. I'm trying to be OK with that. I think 40 is excessive. I'm not thrilled with that number. But I'm also trying (not always successfully) to reconcile myself with it. 

Clearly I don't have any great advice to offer, but know that you are not alone in this. I feel you, and I commiserate with you!


----------



## diane278

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh my goodness, you had responded to me in the MM thread to say how much you relate to my overthinking things, and I'm here to say how very much I relate to all of this! I currently have 36 bags with another 4-6 eventual planned purchases. This number includes clutches but does not include wristlets - which really doesn't make much sense because wristlets essentially ARE clutches and sometimes hold MORE than my clutches. But for some reason, in my mind, clutches count as bags and wristlets are SLGs. Anyway, my bag count also doesn't include backpacks (I have two), beach bag/gym tote type bags (I have two of those as well) or foldable nylon totes like the Longchamp Le Pilage as I consider them travel bags (I have four of these foldable totes). Like you, I am at the point where I really love all the bags in my collection, and really have trouble thinking about letting them go. I also have quite a few sentimental bags that I can't even consider letting go. My sentimental bags tend to be those gifted to me from loved ones - usually people who would not normally buy me a bag or loved ones who have passed - so they are extra special to me. Or, they are simply sentimental because of a strong emotion and memory connected to the bag.
> 
> In the past 2 years or so, I've sold about 28 bags, and I have another 11 currently listed or waiting to be listed for sale. I've also re-purposed a handful of bags so that technically, I still own them but I don't include them in my bag count. (For example, a super sentimental bag that is too small for me to use now holds my sunglasses or a tote that I've always loved now holds all my clutches and wristlets). I'm fully aware that this re-purposing and then not counting them in my bag count may be cheating, but it seems to be the best I can do for now. And, throughout the years, I've also given away some bags.
> 
> It is insane to me that I have sold, re-purposed, or given away a good 40+ bags in the past few years, and yet, my bag collection STILL hovers around 40. In fact, with the 6 on my intended purchase list, I will be at 42 bags.  I've decided my absolute limit is 40, so I'll either have to not purchase one of those on my intended list or get rid of another 2 bags. I have one that is on the "maybe it goes" list and another that I can possibly (maybe?) get rid of after buying one of my intended, so I can probably keep it to 40. But 40! I feel that so ridiculous. So very excessive. I too feel like my editing is taking place in a little hamster wheel going nowhere fast! And like you, I hate the my collection is so large.
> 
> My dream would be to get my collection down to the low-mid 20s. But with the way I am, I feel that will only remain a dream. I love what I have. I love what I intend to get. And I know I'm going to keep finding bags that I love in the future.I really don't see how I can get rid of over a third of my collection. I'm trying to be OK with that. I think 40 is excessive. I'm not thrilled with that number. But I'm also trying (not always successfully) to reconcile myself with it.
> 
> Clearly I don't have any great advice to offer, but know that you are not alone in this. I feel you, and I commiserate with you!


Something happened the other day that may, or may not, be relevant in this struggle many of us seem to have when it comes to how many bags makes a good collection. I closed a BV nodini bag into my car door. Yup, the door was closed with part of the bag itself inside the door and part outside the door.  I opened the door thinking that I probably had destroyed the intrecciato, or at least seriously wounded it. To my surprise, it was ok.  But it got me thinking.  I have several “extra” bags put aside that i haven’t been using. I like them, they’re in great shape....it’s only that I don’t need them in rotation. But, had I actually killed my BV bag, I could have replaced it with one of the closeted bags, with no need to search for a new one and at no expense.  So, maybe just putting some aside indefinitely, is a workable concept.  Perhaps I can have a collection of 12 bags.....in my closet.  The bags not in my closet will be semi-retired (in the guest room closet). If they ever wear out their welcome there, they can move on to greener pastures. I think I’ll see what others I can “pull” for now.....


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Something happened the other day that may, or may not, be relevant in this struggle many of us seem to have when it comes to how many bags makes a good collection. I closed a BV nodini bag into my car door. Yup, the door was closed with part of the bag itself inside the door and part outside the door.  I opened the door thinking that I probably had destroyed the intrecciato, or at least seriously wounded it. To my surprise, it was ok.  But it got me thinking.  I have several “extra” bags put aside that i haven’t been using. I like them, they’re in great shape....it’s only that I don’t need them in rotation. But, had I actually killed my BV bag, I could have replaced it with one of the closeted bags, with no need to search for a new one and at no expense.  So, maybe just putting some aside indefinitely, is a workable concept.  Perhaps I can have a collection of 12 bags.....in my closet.  The bags not in my closet will be semi-retired (in the guest room closet). If they ever wear out their welcome there, they can move on to greener pastures. I think I’ll see what others I can “pull” for now.....


LOL.  The Closet for Bags Waiting for Other Bags to Kick the Bucket.  Great organizing idea!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Something happened the other day that may, or may not, be relevant in this struggle many of us seem to have when it comes to how many bags makes a good collection. I closed a BV nodini bag into my car door. Yup, the door was closed with part of the bag itself inside the door and part outside the door.  I opened the door thinking that I probably had destroyed the intrecciato, or at least seriously wounded it. To my surprise, it was ok.  But it got me thinking.  I have several “extra” bags put aside that i haven’t been using. I like them, they’re in great shape....it’s only that I don’t need them in rotation. But, had I actually killed my BV bag, I could have replaced it with one of the closeted bags, with no need to search for a new one and at no expense.  So, maybe just putting some aside indefinitely, is a workable concept.  Perhaps I can have a collection of 12 bags.....in my closet.  The bags not in my closet will be semi-retired (in the guest room closet). If they ever wear out their welcome there, they can move on to greener pastures. I think I’ll see what others I can “pull” for now.....


Diane,  I am so glad you did not ruin one of your beautiful bags!  This is another of your good ideas. 

I fear I do not belong in this thread. I have bought 3 new bags in the last couple of months (two unknown brands and one inexpensive longchamp). I also stopped counting my bags (which I think are around 23 in number) and decided to not worry about it.  I applaud you minimalists for your tenacity though and enjoy reading what you are doing. Hugs


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Diane,  I am so glad you did not ruin one of your beautiful bags!  This is another of your good ideas.
> 
> I fear I do not belong in this thread. I have bought 3 new bags in the last couple of months (two unknown brands and one inexpensive longchamp). I also stopped counting my bags (which I think are around 23 in number) and decided to not worry about it.  I applaud you minimalists for your tenacity though and enjoy reading what you are doing. Hugs


There‘s no membership requirements to be here. I may be adding a new bag myself.  The past several months have proven to me that really having control over my life is an illusion.  Although I’ve always known that in theory, I now know what it’s like to actually live it. It’s ok.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I was also wondering if I belonged in this thread since I added a bag recently.  It was a planned purchase and had been on my wish list for a while.  However, I went back and forth on whether I should be buying it now --  I am still not wearing designer bags with any kind of frequency.  They are mostly sitting in their dust bags.  I finally decided to get it, especially given another possible price increase again later this year.  I'm now pretty much at purse peace at this point, or very close.  At some point, I would like to add a beige bag, as my current one has some issues with the clasp.  I don't know when that will happen.

I still have a couple of bags in my closet of departing bags.  I have some kind of inertia when it comes to selling, and also my days are a bit tied up lately and I'm not feeling like making the effort to re-home them.  For now, I have just accepted that they will sit there for a while.


----------



## jblended

I think it's helpful to remember that editing doesn't mean removing only, it can mean modifying and changing. New purchases can very much be part of the journey.
Which is to say, I feel like everyone belongs in here, whether their collection is increasing or decreasing, as @diane278 has created a welcoming space for us to explore the world of editing at our own pace. 

This is hands down my favourite thread on the forums. 

@dramaprincess713 Thanks for sharing. It sounds like we're in a very similar spot.


----------



## diane278

jblended said:


> I think it's helpful to remember that editing doesn't mean removing only, it can mean modifying and changing. New purchases can very much be part of the journey.
> Which is to say, I feel like everyone belongs in here, whether their collection is increasing or decreasing, as @diane278 has created a welcoming space for us to explore the world of editing at our own pace.
> This is hands down my favourite thread on the forums.
> @dramaprincess713 Thanks for sharing. It sounds like we're in a very similar spot.


Thank you for the support, @jblended...
I agree with your view that all of us belong here if we want to participate. My personal agenda includes striving for ongoing change in my life as I see change to be part of my personal growth. Since it’s my nature to embrace ongoing change, I’m thinking that my vision of Bag Nirvana is one where my bags work for _now...._knowing that my needs & desires will change over time. (of course, my vision is certainly not for everyone.)
Of course, my need for change means that I might feel differently tomorrow!  I know I’m “all over the place” with this, but it doesn’t bother me because it’s who I am....


----------



## diane278

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I was also wondering if I belonged in this thread since I added a bag recently.  It was a planned purchase and had been on my wish list for a while.  However, I went back and forth on whether I should be buying it now --  I am still not wearing designer bags with any kind of frequency.  They are mostly sitting in their dust bags.  I finally decided to get it, especially given another possible price increase again later this year.  I'm now pretty much at purse peace at this point, or very close.  At some point, I would like to add a beige bag, as my current one has some issues with the clasp.  I don't know when that will happen.
> 
> I still have a couple of bags in my closet of departing bags.  I have some kind of inertia when it comes to selling, and also my days are a bit tied up lately and I'm not feeling like making the effort to re-home them.  For now, I have just accepted that they will sit there for a while.


The initial objective of the Closet of Departing Bags was to provide a place to store bags until a decision was made about whether or not they should go. It was to be a transitional place. Having them sit there is fine....there’s no deadline other than one you _may _want to set. Maybe they’re sitting there because they should stay....


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

diane278 said:


> The initial objective of the Closet of Departing Bags was to provide a place to store bags until a decision was made about whether or not they should go. It was to be a transitional place. Having them sit there is fine....there’s no deadline other than one you _may _want to set. Maybe they’re sitting there because they should stay....


Thank you!  First, I want to say I love this thread, and it's one of my favorite handbag threads too.  It's a warm welcoming place and I am so glad you started it and I enjoy participating and reading about everyone's handbag editing experiences. 

Speaking for myself, I felt like I hadn't removed enough or edited enough, and have only been adding instead of subtracting.  But as you say, there is no deadline really in terms of editing.  I will re-evaluate the bags that are earmarked for departure at some point.  In thinking about these departing bags yesterday, I've come to accept that I don't want to be bothered with selling.  I will let them sit for the time being and maybe donate them, or just let them stay.  We will see.  Regarding additions to the collection, participating in this thread has helped me become much more mindful and thoughtful about new purchases.  This was not always the case in the past so that is progress.


----------



## bagnut1

I remain continually inspired by this thread and the thought and logic everyone applies to their collections.  I have really resisted owning my "number."  I had a few items in the Closet for Departing Bags.  Then it came time to consign them and I couldn't do it, so back into rotation they went.  Also I made a couple of recent (unintended) purchases, which made me stare down the closet and the count.

It's 25.  Which for me I know is definitely too many, given my lifestyle in "normal" times (and especially now).  But I love bags, they are a passion, and most everything in my collection is dear to me one way or another, so I'm going to just let it be for now.  They all fit in my closet without crowding and I even have an extra spot for the "current play" bag to reside if it's going to go out again the next day.

But 13, or 17, or 19 would be better.  I am going to think hard about how I might be able to get there.


----------



## diane278

I was thinking today that I’m pretty good at purging bags. The problem is that I then turn around and buy more. 

I’m left wondering if I should accept this as my pattern or should I fight it.......or is there even a conclusive answer.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I was thinking today that I’m pretty good at purging bags. The problem is that I then turn around and buy more.
> 
> I’m left wondering if I should accept this as my pattern or should I fight it.......or is there even a conclusive answer.


 I vote for not fighting it. Why should you? You worked hard all of your life, are fiscally responsible, generous and fun. Enjoy them.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I was thinking today that I’m pretty good at purging bags. The problem is that I then turn around and buy more.
> 
> I’m left wondering if I should accept this as my pattern or should I fight it.......or is there even a conclusive answer.


Bags are art.  Based on what you have shared of your inspired collection, I'm guessing you wouldn't worry about this with art?
Ergo, accept and enjoy!!!


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Bags are art.  Based on what you have shared of your inspired collection, I'm guessing you wouldn't worry about this with art?
> Ergo, accept and enjoy!!!


You’re absolutely right!


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> I vote for not fighting it. Why should you? You worked hard all of your life, are fiscally responsible, generous and fun. Enjoy them.


The fights over....I’ve taken your advice & surrendered.


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, I'm hoping someone can help me think through and/or talk some sense into me...

I've wanted a pink and black bag for quite some time now. I remember there was a Coach wallet I fell in love with probably a good 15 years ago - black leather exterior medium-toned pink leather interior. And while pink and black isn't a revolutionary combination, it stuck with me, and I'm kind of always wanted something in that combo ever since. More recently, that has morphed into desire for a bright pink, black, and silver combo. 

I was originally going do something with MM, but I didn't quite felt any of his pink offerings were as bright as I wanted. Then I found an Etsy seller who could make me a bag in the exact colors I'd want. It would be something like this (the very bad "photoshop" is my own poor job):



I didn't quite go through with placing the order though because I was still contemplating hardware color options. I was about to contact the seller to place an order but took pause as I've really been analyzing my bag collection recently. 

You all know from my posts here that I am not comfortable with how big my collection is, and I am really struggling to downsize and get rid of bags. Obviously, one way to combat my collection from getting bigger is to stop buying bags (although, we all know how successful I am at doing that! ) It made me think - is it really a good idea to purchase this?

On on hand, a pink, black, silver bag has been on my planned purchase list for awhile so it is included in my total bag count of 40-41 bags when I count planned purchases. And of course, this is a combo I've wanted for so long that it feels "justified".

On the other hand, I'm not comfortable with how many bags I have and would really like that number to be lower. I also already own this bag:


It's not the same, but it has many similarities- it's pink (albeit, a different shade of pink, and I tend to think it leans more lavender), it's a flap bag, and they are both basically the same size. It appears I already have a medium-sized, pink, flap bag in my collection, so I'm really trying to critically think whether or not it makes sense to add another one? It would be different, yes, but I think they would likely serve the same purpose in my collection. And, right now anyway, I know that I want to keep the Gucci - I don't want to sell it to "make room" for a new pink, flap bag. 

Usage-wise, the pink, silver, black bag probably wouldn't get a ton of use. Medium-sized bags in general don't get a ton of use from me because I'm really more of a big bag girl. However, COVID has really called that into question for me. My love of big bags has been in part due to my commuting lifestyle - working from home and not going anywhere for months has really meant I use my big bags far far less now (I mean, to be honestly, I'm barely using any of my bags these days regardless of size). I don't know if I will eventually go back to the office, in-person, full-time or part time or remain remote, and depending on any of those factors, I may become more of a medium-sized bag girl instead of a big bag girl. So I hesitate to judge potential usage based on current and past bag preferences because my needs and preferences are very subject to change depending on life circumstances - though, I suppose that's always the case, global pandemic or not. Still, if we are going to take current and past bag preferences and needs into account, bags of this size are lesser-used in my collection. 

So, typing all of this out, it seems that the sensible thing to do would be NOT to move forward with this pink, black, silver bag. How often it would be used is questionable, it would likely fulfill the same purpose as a bag I already own, and I'm trying to decrease my collection as much as possible. And yet, I can't seem to let it go because it's a color combination that I've wanted for SO long. I've been thinking that maybe there's something else I can get in this combo. Unfortunately though, I'm not a big SLG person. I almost never change them out, and I tend to use them so rarely that I can't really justify something like a wristlet or small pouch. The only thing I could think of is a big toiletry bag, which I actually do need. I'm just not sure these leathers would be suitable for something like that - I fear they are not (though I suppose it wouldn't hurt to ask). 

Ack! Somebody more sensible than I please tell me what I should do? Get the bag because the colors make me so happy? Pass because that's what makes most sense? Try to figure out something else to get in these colors, hopefully a toiletry bag I'll actually use, but if that's not possible, maybe settle for something else that's not a bag but also not something I'll necessarily need or use often?


----------



## bagnut1

@dramaprincess713 - I totally get the need to alleviate the specific color itch.  And a fantastic fuchsia is a worthy pursuit!

IMO unless you're going to go into debt or have to give up something like food to get the bag, then you should get it.  You're not hurting anyone by buying a bag, and perhaps if you fill an open slot on your checklist then it will allow you to release one (or more) that you don't love so much anymore.  

(Hope the enabling doesn't cause you more stress!)


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> You all know from my posts here that I am not comfortable with how big my collection is, and I am really struggling to downsize and get rid of bags.





dramaprincess713 said:


> On the other hand, I'm not comfortable with how many bags I have and would really like that number to be lower. I also already own this bag:





dramaprincess713 said:


> It's not the same, but it has many similarities-





dramaprincess713 said:


> Usage-wise, the pink, silver, black bag probably wouldn't get a ton of use.





dramaprincess713 said:


> So, typing all of this out, it seems that the sensible thing to do would be NOT to move forward with this pink, black, silver bag. How often it would be used is questionable, it would likely fulfill the same purpose as a bag I already own, and I'm trying to decrease my collection as much as possible.


I quote you, my dear


----------



## dramaprincess713

bagnut1 said:


> @dramaprincess713 - I totally get the need to alleviate the specific color itch.  And a fantastic fuchsia is a worthy pursuit!
> 
> IMO unless you're going to go into debt or have to give up something like food to get the bag, then you should get it.  You're not hurting anyone by buying a bag, and perhaps if you fill an open slot on your checklist then it will allow you to release one (or more) that you don't love so much anymore.
> 
> (Hope the enabling doesn't cause you more stress!)





southernbelle43 said:


> I quote you, my dear



Lol, these responses are like the angel and devil sitting on my shoulder!  One one shoulder, @bagnut1, you're right -I wouldn't be going into debt or otherwise doing without, and the color itch is real! But on the other, @southernbelle43, my voice of reason, you showed me how time and time again, I seem to know this is probably something I SHOULDN'T do.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Lol, these responses are like the angel and devil sitting on my shoulder!  One one shoulder, @bagnut1, you're right -I wouldn't be going into debt or otherwise doing without, and the color itch is real! But on the other, @southernbelle43, my voice of reason, you showed me how time and time again, I seem to know this is probably something I SHOULDN'T do.


Well it is good to have both sides of the dilemma presented by "un biased " parties.  Yeah, like we really are ,lol.  There is no one on here who has not bought a bag(s) that we know we don't need!  I believe I have the UPS truck arriving tomorrow!


----------



## jblended

@dramaprincess713 
Do you already own a black (or white) bag with silver hardware? One that you've gotten a little bored of, perhaps? Because then you could just buy a jar of pink leather paint (for like $7) and add in pink accents, or re-paint the majority of it. Get the colour itch out of the way and use what you already have without adding to the total number. Just a thought.

Also, as you've just had your MM stuff sorted and one of his bags is to be delivered tomorrow as I recall?Perhaps wait and use those bags before buying another. 
The issue when you add many things all at once is that you don't stop to breathe or to enjoy each one. You're just onto thinking about the next one before the first one has even arrived. <- a collective 'you', not you personally.
I think the concept of 'collection' is what does this. We want the complete collection with every single colour and hardware, in every size and function. That's not a rational concept. Bags are utilitarian. With 40 bags, you'd use each one for 1.3 weeks of the year. Think about that for a second to gain some perspective. Is that enough use to justify another bag? I'm asking myself this question to help me downsize further.

If I were in your shoes, I would stop for a beat to enjoy what you have already ordered for now. There's no rush.
Consider converting one of your existing bags as suggested, if it's possible. And you know you can always come back to the Etsy seller at a later date and follow through with the order. But I think first, enjoy what you already have coming your way. 

Good luck deciding and, truly, there is no right or wrong- there's only what's right for you.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> Well it is good to have both sides of the dilemma presented by "un biased " parties.  Yeah, like we really are ,lol.  There is no one on here who has not bought a bag(s) that we know we don't need!  I believe I have the UPS truck arriving tomorrow!



Lol, let's face it - "need" became irrelevant to me about 30 bags ago!   



jblended said:


> @dramaprincess713
> Do you already own a black (or white) bag with silver hardware? One that you've gotten a little bored of, perhaps? Because then you could just buy a jar of pink leather paint (for like $7) and add in pink accents, or re-paint the majority of it. Get the colour itch out of the way and use what you already have without adding to the total number. Just a thought.
> 
> Also, as you've just had your MM stuff sorted and one of his bags is to be delivered tomorrow as I recall?Perhaps wait and use those bags before buying another.
> The issue when you add many things all at once is that you don't stop to breathe or to enjoy each one. You're just onto thinking about the next one before the first one has even arrived. <- a collective 'you', not you personally.
> I think the concept of 'collection' is what does this. We want the complete collection with every single colour and hardware, in every size and function. That's not a rational concept. Bags are utilitarian. With 40 bags, you'd use each one for 1.3 weeks of the year. Think about that for a second to gain some perspective. Is that enough use to justify another bag? I'm asking myself this question to help me downsize further.
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I would stop for a beat to enjoy what you have already ordered for now. There's no rush.
> Consider converting one of your existing bags as suggested, if it's possible. And you know you can always come back to the Etsy seller at a later date and follow through with the order. But I think first, enjoy what you already have coming your way.
> 
> Good luck deciding and, truly, there is no right or wrong- there's only what's right for you.


What a great idea! I don't currently have a black bag I've gotten bored of, but I really love that idea and will definitely keep it in mind! 

Overall though, I think you are right, and as @southernbelle43 pointed out - I already listed all my reasons for NOT getting the bag. I am definitely guilty of wanting a bag in every color, print, design, etc. that I fall in love with, but I fall in love with A LOT. I need to learn that it's ok to appreciate something and not own it. If I own it and never or only rarely use it, it's basically like admiring it from afar anyway! Besides, my husband saw my new MM that came today and just asked incredulously, "did you get a new bag?" as I shapelessly and futilely tried to deny it, lol.  He doesn't really care - he's perfectly fine with me spending my money on things that make me happy, but he does feel that I have too many bags and really no need for more. Honestly, I can't say that he's wrong!

I am going to pass on this bag. Thank you all for letting me "talk" it out. I did contact the seller to see if a toiletry bag in this leather and color combo will be possible, so hopefully I'll hear back soonish. If they say yes, it would work, then I think I'll love forward with that because I really do need a new toiletry bag. (Well, if we're being completely honest, "need" isn't quite right...my current one is still functional. It's just old and ratty and not pleasant to look at.)


----------



## 880

dramaprincess713 said:


> I love what I have. I love what I intend to get. And I know I'm going to keep finding bags that I love in the future.


Then, any number is irrelevant; IMO, you have just defined a perfectly edited, curated collection  it’s like, when you diet, you shouldn’t be worried about the numbers on the scale. . . Okay, maybe that’s not the right analogy, but you know what I mean


----------



## 880

diane278 said:


> I closed a BV nodini bag into my car door. Yup, the door was closed with part of the bag itself inside the door and part outside the door. I opened the door thinking that I probably had destroyed the intrecciato, or at least seriously wounded it. To my surprise, it was ok. But it got me thinking. I have several “extra” bags put aside that i haven’t been using. I like them, they’re in great shape....it’s only that I don’t need them in rotation. But, had I actually killed my BV bag, I could have replaced it with one of the closeted bags, with no need to search for a new one and at no expense. So, maybe just putting some aside indefinitely, is a workable concept. Perhaps I can have a collection of 12 bags.....in my closet. The bags not in my closet will be semi-retired (in the guest room closet). If they ever wear out their welcome there, they can move on to greener pastures.


Love this concept! I’m sorry about your nodini! (I do the same Re semi-retirement- except gift some bags to my mom — who has a much larger closet. In theory, I can borrow them back, but I never do).


----------



## 880

dramaprincess713 said:


> Usage-wise, the pink, silver, black bag probably wouldn't get a ton of use. Medium-sized bags in general don't get a ton of use from me because I'm really more of a big bag girl. However, COVID has really called that into question for me.


I think this is an argument for getting the bag, not for stay8ng away. If there is a bag in your collection that you love, you could take it to a professional to be redyed? Or, you could start editing out your big commuter bags. . . I love Diane278‘s idea of the closet of transitional bags.

i also think Jblended is right that editing can mean adding or modifying bags. I’ve bought a lot (for me this year) bc I’ve had time to sit down and revisit and modify my collection and release bags that didn’t quite work.

apologies for the multiple posts. I’m not all that good at quoting and posting.


----------



## diane278

880 said:


> I think this is an argument for getting the bag, not for stay8ng away. If there is a bag in your collection that you love, you could take it to a professional to be redyed? Or, you could start editing out your big commuter bags. . . I love Diane278‘s idea of the closet of transitional bags.
> 
> i also think Jblended is right that editing can mean adding or modifying bags. I’ve bought a lot (for me this year) bc I’ve had time to sit down and revisit and modify my collection and release bags that didn’t quite work.
> 
> apologies for the multiple posts. I’m not all that good at quoting and posting.


I post separate responses all the time as I’m not very good at focusing on two topics at once.


----------



## diane278

There’s a new resident in my house. It’s going to replace my clutches at the grocery story. It’s also a product of the frustration of living a Covid restricted life for the past 6 months.....and served as an excuse to go over to the H store....a sellier Evie 29.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> There’s a new resident in my house. It’s going to replace my clutches at the grocery story. It’s also a product of the frustration of living a Covid restricted life for the past 6 months.....and served as an excuse to go over to the H store....a sellier Evie 29.
> View attachment 4818939


OH I am so jealous.  I love that and you look wonderful!


----------



## diane278

Thank you! It’s amazingly lightweight...at least when it’s empty. The photo was taken with it on the crossbody length. I think I’ll wear it a bit shorter on the shoulder. I’ve been vaguely considering it for awhile and decided this was the time, since most of my time away from home is at the grocery store, where I‘ve been crushing my clutches In the carts. 
I think I’m going to wait until life feels more normal before deciding on releasing any bags into the wild....


----------



## diane278

After three whole days  , I can say that I’m glad I added the Evie to my closet. It was definitely *Covid Compensation Shopping* but I have no regrets. I do feel like I‘M cheating on my clutches but jamming them into grocery carts couldn’t have made them happy....


----------



## 880

diane278, I love your hair! (also the bag)  and any excuse for covid compensation shopping! 



diane278 said:


> There’s a new resident in my house. It’s going to replace my clutches at the grocery story. It’s also a product of the frustration of living a Covid restricted life for the past 6 months.....and served as an excuse to go over to the H store....a sellier Evie 29.
> View attachment 4818939


----------



## diane278

please see below....I screwed up here.


----------



## diane278

Although nothing is definite, I’ve finally gone through my bags again. I also moved my _Departing Bags _shelf to a hall closet that hold jackets. It’s closer to my bedroom than the guest room closet, so it’s more convenient should I decide to grab a bag in doubt and take it out for a test drive. My plan is to not make any permanent decisions until life gets to be more normal again. Of course, there’s always the chance that things won’t settle down as much as I hope and that I’ll just throw my hands up in the air and move forward.

There are four bags currently on the shelf:



These are the remaining bags...but, like a game of musical chairs, when the music stops all of them may not have a place to sit.  I still feel like I have too many clutches....



These are the two shoulder bags remaining....(I’ve also let go of most of my EP jewelry, keeping only my favorites, which freed up some space. Plus, the bags that were on display are now among those on the shelves. (The scarves will be finding a new home....but I’m done for right now.) 



I consider this effort to be marginal, but considering I haven’t done a thing in my closet in months, it’s ok for now.....


----------



## southernbelle43

My goodness.  I have never in my life seen such an organized house!  I admire you.


----------



## doni

diane278 said:


> Although nothing is definite, I’ve finally gone through my bags again. I also moved my _Departing Bags _shelf to a hall closet that hold jackets. It’s closer to my bedroom than the guest room closet, so it’s more convenient should I decide to grab a bag in doubt and take it out for a test drive. My plan is to not make any permanent decisions until life gets to be more normal again. Of course, there’s always the chance that things won’t settle down as much as I hope and that I’ll just throw my hands up in the air and move forward.
> 
> There are four bags currently on the shelf:
> View attachment 4854038
> 
> 
> These are the remaining bags...but, like a game of musical chairs, when the music stops all of them may not have a place to sit.  I still feel like I have too many clutches....
> View attachment 4854037
> 
> 
> These are the two shoulder bags remaining....(I’ve also let go of most of my EP jewelry, keeping only my favorites, which freed up some space. Plus, the bags that were on display are now among those on the shelves. (The scarves will be finding a new home....but I’m done for right now.)
> View attachment 4854036
> 
> 
> I consider this effort to be marginal, but considering I haven’t done a thing in my closet in months, it’s ok for now.....



You have two Lauren in your departing shelf? Please make sure to give me a shout if and when the departing happens!   

Love your collection. Seems very curated to me.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> My goodness.  I have never in my life seen such an organized house!  I admire you.


Only my closets are really organized. I now have two Junk Drawers in my kitchen. I do try to keep surfaces clear....mostly because I want to minimize the need to clean.


----------



## diane278

doni said:


> You have two Lauren in your departing shelf? Please make sure to give me a shout if and when the departing happens!
> 
> Love your collection. Seems very curated to me.


As far as the departure, I will contact you. I’m constantly curating but I try not to think about all the BV’s I’ve gone through....


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> You have two Lauren in your departing shelf? Please make sure to give me a shout if and when the departing happens!
> 
> Love your collection. Seems very curated to me.


@diane278 le sigh, potentially departing Laurens! That caught my eye. 



diane278 said:


> Although nothing is definite, I’ve finally gone through my bags again. I also moved my _Departing Bags _shelf to a hall closet that hold jackets. It’s closer to my bedroom than the guest room closet, so it’s more convenient should I decide to grab a bag in doubt and take it out for a test drive. My plan is to not make any permanent decisions until life gets to be more normal again. Of course, there’s always the chance that things won’t settle down as much as I hope and that I’ll just throw my hands up in the air and move forward.
> 
> There are four bags currently on the shelf:
> View attachment 4854038
> 
> 
> These are the remaining bags...but, like a game of musical chairs, when the music stops all of them may not have a place to sit.  I still feel like I have too many clutches....
> View attachment 4854037
> 
> 
> These are the two shoulder bags remaining....(I’ve also let go of most of my EP jewelry, keeping only my favorites, which freed up some space. Plus, the bags that were on display are now among those on the shelves. (The scarves will be finding a new home....but I’m done for right now.)
> View attachment 4854036
> 
> 
> I consider this effort to be marginal, but considering I haven’t done a thing in my closet in months, it’s ok for now.....


Also, departed EP pieces, what you chose to keep must be very special! I admire and I am in awe of your ruthless editing. You have a beautiful closet Diane. Thank you for sharing your thoughts and visual inspiration.


----------



## diane278

More bags said:


> @diane278 le sigh, potentially departing Laurens! That caught my eye.
> Also, departed EP pieces, what you chose to keep must be very special! I admire and I am in awe of your ruthless editing. You have a beautiful closet Diane. Thank you for sharing your thoughts and visual inspiration.



The editing process is getting easier.....as it should after all these years of ’hit & miss’. 

My goal is to downsize to a 2bd/2ba condo....or maybe a 2bd/1ba unit. The thought of moving all that I now have (including the contents of my closets) is overwhelming. It would help if I found a place and bought it. Then I’d _have _to get things sorted out. I think I‘ll go put the Verrou in the departing closet....

*****

Done!


----------



## diane278

oops... 
(I added to the post above....)


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> The editing process is getting easier.....as it should after all these years of ’hit & miss’.
> 
> My goal is to downsize to a 2bd/2ba condo....or maybe a 2bd/1ba unit. The thought of moving all that I now have (including the contents of my closets) is overwhelming. It would help if I found a place and bought it. Then I’d _have _to get things sorted out. I think I‘ll go put the Verrou in the departing closet....
> 
> *****
> 
> Done!
> View attachment 4854245


Your departing closet looks like my dream closet!


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Your departing closet looks like my dream closet!



It was meant to be a linen closet but I had some shelves removed and a bar installed for jackets.  There are only two shelves above the closet rod.  It’s SMALL .....but my bedroom closet is only about 12 ft long, so it’s small too, but the double hanging and shelving saves it.  I’m hoping my next residence has a walk-in.....


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> The editing process is getting easier.....as it should after all these years of ’hit & miss’.
> 
> My goal is to downsize to a 2bd/2ba condo....or maybe a 2bd/1ba unit. The thought of moving all that I now have (including the contents of my closets) is overwhelming. It would help if I found a place and bought it. Then I’d _have _to get things sorted out. I think I‘ll go put the Verrou in the departing closet....
> 
> *****
> 
> Done!
> View attachment 4854245


The nodini is going too! That is a bag I'm currently considering adding.


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> The nodini is going too! That is a bag I'm currently considering adding.



It may.....I haven’t been using it since I got the H Evie.  But they are two different bags. The size and the structure are different. But now that I’m moving back into my clutches, I’m not covinced that it will stay.  So strange since, at one time, I owned many of that style.  This pandemic has turned my dressing habits upside down....and my age has created its own additional needs....plus, I just want _less. _


----------



## jade

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I'm hoping someone can help me think through and/or talk some sense into me...
> 
> I've wanted a pink and black bag for quite some time now. I remember there was a Coach wallet I fell in love with probably a good 15 years ago - black leather exterior medium-toned pink leather interior. And while pink and black isn't a revolutionary combination, it stuck with me, and I'm kind of always wanted something in that combo ever since. More recently, that has morphed into desire for a bright pink, black, and silver combo.



I totally understand! I had also been on the fence about a pink bag for a while. I had come close - a nearly pink but kinda burgundy Coach bag I had. And I kept it for a couple of years, but it just didn't work for me. Partially the color, but also the straps were a bit too short to be a shoulder bag. It eventually got consigned via Threadup (recently).

And then is started. First was an impulse bag at the Ferragamo outlet - it is a chain flag bag - which is something I really wanted. And while it is dressy for evening, it seemed to work casually as well. So while the cost per wear isn't down super low, it is surprisingly versatile. 

And then last year (or maybe the year before?) - a Coach runway preview bag, it was a cute little pink camera bag based on a classic style. A darker take on hot pink. And this one became my work bag. Since I carried a backpack to work - I could just use it for essentials. And it got a lot of use. Even with pink outfits. 

And for my n-day last year, I got a black bag customized with a pink lining. I love it because the lighter lining is so helpful for visibility. And it is fun. 

And in quarantine times, carrying my old friends the black bags were depressing me. And I found a perfect shade of pink cross body / shoulder bag from Coach. And this has been my new daily bag when I get to go somewhere. It cheers me up. I think I have hit pink bag capacity.

So I really need to work on editing my purses. I have been a purseoholic since like 10 years old. Of course then, you didn't really have a need for purses. But I had a few to rotate for church. My purse then had some gum, a pen, and a dollar for the offering.  And as I got older I added some chapstick. By the time middle school rolled around, I started getting more into purses. My collection wasn't huge but I had an array of Target/Kmart/Walmart/Ross bags. I brought a purse to school - with my backpack. And this is when I started switching it up based on mood. This continued through college. And I always had quite a few purses. And of course into early adulthood. I was so excited to splurge on a Coach bag - but it was my love of Kellys that brought me here. And I found out the price was a year's rent and there went that dream from childhood (I had picked out that Kelly purse as my dream bag around 9 or 10 - I just didn't find out the name till I got a lot older). 

So where are we now? Well I am always the one who is looking for the "perfect" bag for whatever category. And I do not always choose winners.  And many times I have multiples of like a black crossbody, or a black evening bag or whatever. I have always considered multiples,  many times over the years, but I generally miss the boat. 

But I do have one bag in multiples in my collection now: Coach fold over clutches. small and big. The name and finishes change every season, and I am around 6 years in at this point. I have 4 - but one is in my Threadup pile. The original one was a black snake embossed with a silver wash. The second one way a black and white python. The third is quilted and lightly studded. And the 4th is a black grained leather and double size - the only one with gold tone hardware. The black/silver one is going away - silver is no longer for me. 

I have a could of variation on black chain flap bags - and each one seemed good, and then reality set in. One is Mulberry - great leather but the chain is annoyingly short and the clasp is really sharp. One is Coach. This one has a little too much organization for me, and I found the finish is not durable. And the strap is only short shoulder/long shoulder. And adjusting the two is a little finicky. And so is the strap - it has come undone a few times. And then there is the Coach link Dinky - which is very cute but small. And a few colors which is nice but not for everything. And the newest one is Akris. And the shape is great - but it kinda has too many pockets, and is a little too plain. Now that I have really rethought my preferences, I realize I can no longer handle relatively plain black bags. I want a little more detail - in the form of texture and hardware. So I am searching again.

And I have too many evening bags - I am finally getting rid of my cute gold bag that is just too small. I kept it for the lovely leather and interior, but in reality I only used it a couple of times because it can barely handle keys, a phone, lipstick, and cards. And I really need to also add eye drops and hand lotion at the bare minimum for evening. 

And I have too many black bags - lots of small variations on similar themes. 

And there are the bags that have memories but haven't been used in years.  So it is time to purge. And purge again.

I did get rid of a lot earlier this year as part of a closet purge. And happily got a good chunk of money via Threadup, which was nice. 

But I have added 2 bags this year with a 3rd on the way, so it is time to say goodbye to a few more, and the wallets I have abandoned for various reasons. I live in a small place and each inch of closet space is precious. So I need to clear out all categories and edit even more.

I do not have a number yet, but this thread gives me a lot to think about. I don't think I can ever get to 10. But maybe I should try to get to 20. I always seem to need that just in case bag!


----------



## diane278

jade said:


> I totally understand! I had also been on the fence about a pink bag for a while. I had come close - a nearly pink but kinda burgundy Coach bag I had. And I kept it for a couple of years, but it just didn't work for me. Partially the color, but also the straps were a bit too short to be a shoulder bag. It eventually got consigned via Threadup (recently).
> 
> And then is started. First was an impulse bag at the Ferragamo outlet - it is a chain flag bag - which is something I really wanted. And while it is dressy for evening, it seemed to work casually as well. So while the cost per wear isn't down super low, it is surprisingly versatile.
> 
> And then last year (or maybe the year before?) - a Coach runway preview bag, it was a cute little pink camera bag based on a classic style. A darker take on hot pink. And this one became my work bag. Since I carried a backpack to work - I could just use it for essentials. And it got a lot of use. Even with pink outfits.
> 
> And for my n-day last year, I got a black bag customized with a pink lining. I love it because the lighter lining is so helpful for visibility. And it is fun.
> 
> And in quarantine times, carrying my old friends the black bags were depressing me. And I found a perfect shade of pink cross body / shoulder bag from Coach. And this has been my new daily bag when I get to go somewhere. It cheers me up. I think I have hit pink bag capacity.
> 
> So I really need to work on editing my purses. I have been a purseoholic since like 10 years old. Of course then, you didn't really have a need for purses. But I had a few to rotate for church. My purse then had some gum, a pen, and a dollar for the offering.  And as I got older I added some chapstick. By the time middle school rolled around, I started getting more into purses. My collection wasn't huge but I had an array of Target/Kmart/Walmart/Ross bags. I brought a purse to school - with my backpack. And this is when I started switching it up based on mood. This continued through college. And I always had quite a few purses. And of course into early adulthood. I was so excited to splurge on a Coach bag - but it was my love of Kellys that brought me here. And I found out the price was a year's rent and there went that dream from childhood (I had picked out that Kelly purse as my dream bag around 9 or 10 - I just didn't find out the name till I got a lot older).
> 
> So where are we now? Well I am always the one who is looking for the "perfect" bag for whatever category. And I do not always choose winners.  And many times I have multiples of like a black crossbody, or a black evening bag or whatever. I have always considered multiples,  many times over the years, but I generally miss the boat.
> 
> But I do have one bag in multiples in my collection now: Coach fold over clutches. small and big. The name and finishes change every season, and I am around 6 years in at this point. I have 4 - but one is in my Threadup pile. The original one was a black snake embossed with a silver wash. The second one way a black and white python. The third is quilted and lightly studded. And the 4th is a black grained leather and double size - the only one with gold tone hardware. The black/silver one is going away - silver is no longer for me.
> 
> I have a could of variation on black chain flap bags - and each one seemed good, and then reality set in. One is Mulberry - great leather but the chain is annoyingly short and the clasp is really sharp. One is Coach. This one has a little too much organization for me, and I found the finish is not durable. And the strap is only short shoulder/long shoulder. And adjusting the two is a little finicky. And so is the strap - it has come undone a few times. And then there is the Coach link Dinky - which is very cute but small. And a few colors which is nice but not for everything. And the newest one is Akris. And the shape is great - but it kinda has too many pockets, and is a little too plain. Now that I have really rethought my preferences, I realize I can no longer handle relatively plain black bags. I want a little more detail - in the form of texture and hardware. So I am searching again.
> 
> And I have too many evening bags - I am finally getting rid of my cute gold bag that is just too small. I kept it for the lovely leather and interior, but in reality I only used it a couple of times because it can barely handle keys, a phone, lipstick, and cards. And I really need to also add eye drops and hand lotion at the bare minimum for evening.
> 
> And I have too many black bags - lots of small variations on similar themes.
> 
> And there are the bags that have memories but haven't been used in years.  So it is time to purge. And purge again.
> 
> I did get rid of a lot earlier this year as part of a closet purge. And happily got a good chunk of money via Threadup, which was nice.
> 
> But I have added 2 bags this year with a 3rd on the way, so it is time to say goodbye to a few more, and the wallets I have abandoned for various reasons. I live in a small place and each inch of closet space is precious. So I need to clear out all categories and edit even more.
> 
> I do not have a number yet, but this thread gives me a lot to think about. I don't think I can ever get to 10. But maybe I should try to get to 20. I always seem to need that just in case bag!



It sounds to me like you’re well on your way to figuring this out. Perhaps we’re all on the same bag journey, but we’re just at different places on that journey. I’ve finally accepted that my preferences will change along the way. I still make mistakes, but fewer ones.

I no longer have a number....just the desire to have only bags that I love and use, with as few mistakes as possible. If I had to guess, I think 10-12 would cover it....and that would include multiple clutches. I check in here to keep my head in the game and try to keep myself disciplined, at least to some degree...and to bounce ideas off others.

It seems that I’ll probably always have too many clutches.....the journey continues.


----------



## southernbelle43

As of today I feel like I could get my number of bags down to 1.  BUT I know that is only because of this pandemic, my having to stay at home, missing family interactions, the evil social media postings and this never ending election chaos.  So I will do little right now to sell/trade/ or gift them.  When all of this over, I may once again really enjoy my love for bags.
In the meantime I am limiting TV time, staying off of Facebook, reading only good news in the newspapers.  
This sounds like I am depressed, but I am really not. I know all of this will sort itself out...it always has.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@diane278 -- Wow, your departing closet is so beautifully organized! Thanks for sharing and providing an update.  And I agree with you that it's a good idea to not make any permanent decisions just yet.  I added a couple of bags recently to my collection, and am happy to report that I'm done adding bags in the foreseeable future.  There are still a few things I would like to tweak and upgrade in my bag collection (as well as minimize), but there is no rush to do it  -- overall, I am quite content with my collection, and will wait until life gets a little closer to normal again before I make any changes.


----------



## jblended

I'm happy to see this thread is still moving and many of us are still on the journey. 

My bag closet has getting a makeover. I had pulled several bags at the start of the year to gift on to people and several to donate. They are still in my possession as the pandemic has quite literally put everything on hold. However, I looked at them again and am certain they are all definitely to be given away.

From my own collection, I have been editing in my own unique way. Some of the bags I was thinking to donate within the year have had a makeover instead, and will now remain in my collection.
I have been wanting an iridescent and/or a metallic leather bag for around a year now, and even made a purchase that was so wrong I instantly re-gifted it!
I decided that instead of purchasing a metallic bag, which would inevitably cause me stress because I am overwhelmed by the number I own, I would take a few of the bags I was thinking to release and paint them metallic blues and purples myself.
Now that's all done and the bags look completely refreshed. I have scratched a unique 'colour itch' and extended the life of my bags. I'm excited at the prospect of using them soon. Given how bored I was of them only a few months ago, it really makes me happy to know that I will be reaching for them once again.
What's funny is that I had leather swatches of various metallic leathers on hand, and my DIY metallic work literally matched up to the swatches, only my handiwork is better for me because it is not quite as reflective/shiny, which suits my style better. I've saved a lot of money and gotten the best of both worlds.

I've made a couple of purchases as well, one vintage and one new, but my total number hasn't changed since I had already pulled bags to donate. The additions are also unique and thus add something special to the overall collection. Looking at my collection now, it's completely refreshed just by removing the ones I was sure wouldn't work, re-dying others, and adding a quirky vintage bag. I'm thrilled by the makeover.

I'd still like to get the total number down but, I recognize that this is not the time to try to do that. I know which 4 bags will go next (in addition to the ones I already set aside to go), but that's for a few months' time, and I plan to use them extensively until it is time to let them go.


----------



## southernbelle43

jblended said:


> I'm happy to see this thread is still moving and many of us are still on the journey.
> 
> My bag closet has getting a makeover. I had pulled several bags at the start of the year to gift on to people and several to donate. They are still in my possession as the pandemic has quite literally put everything on hold. However, I looked at them again and am certain they are all definitely to be given away.
> 
> From my own collection, I have been editing in my own unique way. Some of the bags I was thinking to donate within the year have had a makeover instead, and will now remain in my collection.
> I have been wanting an iridescent and/or a metallic leather bag for around a year now, and even made a purchase that was so wrong I instantly re-gifted it!
> I decided that instead of purchasing a metallic bag, which would inevitably cause me stress because I am overwhelmed by the number I own, I would take a few of the bags I was thinking to release and paint them metallic blues and purples myself.
> Now that's all done and the bags look completely refreshed. I have scratched a unique 'colour itch' and extended the life of my bags. I'm excited at the prospect of using them soon. Given how bored I was of them only a few months ago, it really makes me happy to know that I will be reaching for them once again.
> What's funny is that I had leather swatches of various metallic leathers on hand, and my DIY metallic work literally matched up to the swatches, only my handiwork is better for me because it is not quite as reflective/shiny, which suits my style better. I've saved a lot of money and gotten the best of both worlds.
> 
> I've made a couple of purchases as well, one vintage and one new, but my total number hasn't changed since I had already pulled bags to donate. The additions are also unique and thus add something special to the overall collection. Looking at my collection now, it's completely refreshed just by removing the ones I was sure wouldn't work, re-dying others, and adding a quirky vintage bag. I'm thrilled by the makeover.
> 
> I'd still like to get the total number down but, I recognize that this is not the time to try to do that. I know which 4 bags will go next (in addition to the ones I already set aside to go), but that's for a few months' time, and I plan to use them extensively until it is time to let them go.


Way to go...redoing and using what you already have!!!!


----------



## RueMonge

jblended said:


> I'm happy to see this thread is still moving and many of us are still on the journey.
> 
> My bag closet has getting a makeover. I had pulled several bags at the start of the year to gift on to people and several to donate. They are still in my possession as the pandemic has quite literally put everything on hold. However, I looked at them again and am certain they are all definitely to be given away.
> 
> From my own collection, I have been editing in my own unique way. Some of the bags I was thinking to donate within the year have had a makeover instead, and will now remain in my collection.
> I have been wanting an iridescent and/or a metallic leather bag for around a year now, and even made a purchase that was so wrong I instantly re-gifted it!
> I decided that instead of purchasing a metallic bag, which would inevitably cause me stress because I am overwhelmed by the number I own, I would take a few of the bags I was thinking to release and paint them metallic blues and purples myself.
> Now that's all done and the bags look completely refreshed. I have scratched a unique 'colour itch' and extended the life of my bags. I'm excited at the prospect of using them soon. Given how bored I was of them only a few months ago, it really makes me happy to know that I will be reaching for them once again.
> What's funny is that I had leather swatches of various metallic leathers on hand, and my DIY metallic work literally matched up to the swatches, only my handiwork is better for me because it is not quite as reflective/shiny, which suits my style better. I've saved a lot of money and gotten the best of both worlds.
> 
> I've made a couple of purchases as well, one vintage and one new, but my total number hasn't changed since I had already pulled bags to donate. The additions are also unique and thus add something special to the overall collection. Looking at my collection now, it's completely refreshed just by removing the ones I was sure wouldn't work, re-dying others, and adding a quirky vintage bag. I'm thrilled by the makeover.
> 
> I'd still like to get the total number down but, I recognize that this is not the time to try to do that. I know which 4 bags will go next (in addition to the ones I already set aside to go), but that's for a few months' time, and I plan to use them extensively until it is time to let them go.


I’d love to see pictures of what you did.


----------



## jblended

southernbelle43 said:


> Way to go...redoing and using what you already have!!!!


Thank you very much! 


RueMonge said:


> I’d love to see pictures of what you did.


I assure you, it is not impressive! I'm an amature! 
I posted the details/pics of the bags earlier. I hope these links work correctly:
Coach noa- from pale blue to pearly blue/purple colour block
Halston pleated lambskin from dull turquoise to metallic royal blue
I don't have before pics because I never intended to share the work on the forums. Although, the long slim wallet that was part of the orginal Coach bag is in front of it in the photo, so you can see what the colour started out as and how I've turned it into a colour blocked bag.


----------



## RueMonge

jblended said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I assure you, it is not impressive! I'm an amature!
> I posted the details/pics of the bags earlier. I hope these links work correctly:
> Coach noa- from pale blue to pearly blue/purple colour block
> Halston pleated lambskin from dull turquoise to metallic royal blue
> I don't have before pics because I never intended to share the work on the forums. Although, the long slim wallet that was part of the orginal Coach bag is in front of it in the photo, so you can see what the colour started out as and how I've turned it into a colour blocked bag.


Very cool!


----------



## Meta

As we end 2020, I edited 3 bags out of my collection and welcomed 2 bags into the fold.

Of the 3 that I released, 1 was too small while the other 2 were culled in favour of the 2 new ones that were in my preferred size (25 over 28) and leather for the style. (Epsom over Swift).

I have one bag that I've been toying of letting go but I'm just not quite there _yet_. 

Paging @diane278 to share her journey for this year!


----------



## diane278

Meta said:


> As we end 2020, I edited 3 bags out of my collection and welcomed 2 bags into the fold.
> 
> Of the 3 that I released, 1 was too small while the other 2 were culled in favour of the 2 new ones that were in my preferred size (25 over 28) and leather for the style. (Epsom over Swift).
> 
> I have one bag that I've been toying of letting go but I'm just not quite there _yet_.
> 
> Paging @diane278 to share her journey for this year!



@Meta...I’ve made _some_ progress. 3 more bags are gone. I still have at least two more that need to go for sure.  There have been two additions: a pre-loved Baton de Craie shoulder bag and a BB Verrou. (My SA texted me a photo and that was that). I still have work to do. I think that I can now let go of my very neglected verrou clutch, which is really too small for me. I feel like I have everything I need...I just need to hang onto that feeling of “enough“.
I also think I might need to slightly thin out my clutch collection. OMG! Did I really say that? I think I actually felt the earth tremor.


----------



## southernbelle43

Over the last year I have culled my bags from the mid 20’s down to 16!  I only have two that I am not sure of right now. But I need to use them more to see if they are out the door. It may be that they work fine, but the others are just better?


----------



## diane278

Here are the 12 survivors currently remaining in my closet.  I’m trying to decide on whether I should let go of a couple of the clutches....it’s a bit of a struggle to figure that out, since I‘m still sheltering at home in California.
(There are also 2 Bottega Veneta’s hanging around in the hall closet. But they’ll definitely be leaving at some point...)




	

		
			
		

		
	
The BdC clutch in Cuivre and the vintage verrou clutch are both ‘iffy’ members. The BdC clutch is a color I like to wear with jeans but I rarely use it and the verrou clutch is too small for my use. However, they take up very little space and I’m quite lazy when it comes to selling bags....


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Here are the 12 survivors currently remaining in my closet.  I’m trying to decide on whether I should let go of a couple of the clutches....it’s a bit of a struggle to figure that out, since I‘m still sheltering at home in California.
> (There are also 2 Bottega Veneta’s hanging around in the hall closet. But they’ll definitely be leaving at some point...)
> View attachment 4959705
> 
> View attachment 4959720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BdC clutch in Cuivre and the vintage verrou clutch are both ‘iffy’ members. The BdC clutch is a color I like to wear with jeans but I rarely use it and the verrou clutch is too small for my use. However, they take up very little space and I’m quite lazy when it comes to selling bags....


OMG still fantastic collection!

I see you have a lot of black bags (I have the same issue with the distribution of colors in my closet).  What is your thinking about how to "thin the herd" regarding color?


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> OMG still fantastic collection!
> 
> I see you have a lot of black bags (I have the same issue with the distribution of colors in my closet).  What is your thinking about how to "thin the herd" regarding color?



Thank you! 

I haven’t figured out the black bags yet, but several of those bags were added during the pandemic so “amount of use“ cannot yet be gauged. I have been editing my wardrobe more and more over the past couple of years, so black bags really work well right now. I certainly don’t _need_ three black clutches, even though I do carry clutches a lot. I do think I’ll end up at 10 bags before I edit the black ones, as I’m more and more sure that the verrou clutch and brown (cuivre) one can go.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Here are the 12 survivors currently remaining in my closet.  I’m trying to decide on whether I should let go of a couple of the clutches....it’s a bit of a struggle to figure that out, since I‘m still sheltering at home in California.
> (There are also 2 Bottega Veneta’s hanging around in the hall closet. But they’ll definitely be leaving at some point...)
> View attachment 4959705
> 
> View attachment 4959720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BdC clutch in Cuivre and the vintage verrou clutch are both ‘iffy’ members. The BdC clutch is a color I like to wear with jeans but I rarely use it and the verrou clutch is too small for my use. However, they take up very little space and I’m quite lazy when it comes to selling bags....


Wow, your collection has completely changed. I'm sad none of the BVs survived the cut.


----------



## LouiseCPH

whateve said:


> Wow, your collection has completely changed. I'm sad none of the BVs survived the cut.


Me too!

I have taken the same path as @diane278 , coming from Bottega Veneta to Hermès, but I have still kept my most useful and loved Bottegas - not least my Lauren clutches. I think the two brands actually compliment each other well in a collection. (I am, of course, talking about #oldbottega as I do not care for the new designs).


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> Wow, your collection has completely changed. I'm sad none of the BVs survived the cut.





LouiseCPH said:


> Me too!
> 
> I have taken the same path as @diane278 , coming from Bottega Veneta to Hermès, but I have still kept my most useful and loved Bottegas - not least my Lauren clutches. I think the two brands actually compliment each other well in a collection. (I am, of course, talking about #oldbottega as I do not care for the new designs).



It turns out that I missed a bag. I found this last night in the bottom of my sweater cabinet. Right there in plain sight. Sort of....at least the dust bag it was in, was in plain sight. (I’m not successful using dust bags for this very reason.) This is my favorite BV but I totally forgot about it. I haven’t used it at all for probably a year, due to the current pandemic situation. Even knowing how I can forget things, I was surprised that I had totally forgotten about this bag‘s very existence. I’m still wondering how it happened...




The photo’s not great. It’s actually gray.  (cement & new steel)


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> It turns out that I missed a bag. I found this last night in the bottom of my sweater cabinet. Right there in plain sight. Sort of....at least the dust bag it was in, was in plain sight. (I’m not successful using dust bags for this very reason.) This is my favorite BV but I totally forgot about it. I haven’t used it at all for probably a year, due to the current pandemic situation. Even knowing how I can forget things, I was surprised that I had totally forgotten about this bag‘s very existence. I’m still wondering how it happened...
> 
> View attachment 4960600
> 
> 
> The photo’s not great. It’s actually gray.  (cement & new steel)
> View attachment 4960615


I remember when you got that bag!


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> I remember when you got that bag!


Me, too! It was quite an experience. As usual, I had my SA send it to me. It didn’t arrive on the usual truck and I was home waiting to sign for it. Somehow, fedex had left it among other boxes at a local store.  The owner called (my number was on the address label) and said, “Please don’t hang up. This is going to be a weird call.“ Then she told me the box was left with a large shipment of cashmere sweaters she received.  I drove over to her store and picked it up. Once I had it in my possession, I called my SA and told her what had happened and that everything was fine. She was furious and called fedex to ask why she should bother with their overnight shipping if her client has to go pick it up somewhere. It was an unusual experience, that’s for sure. I was very lucky....


----------



## More bags

diane278 said:


> Here are the 12 survivors currently remaining in my closet.  I’m trying to decide on whether I should let go of a couple of the clutches....it’s a bit of a struggle to figure that out, since I‘m still sheltering at home in California.
> (There are also 2 Bottega Veneta’s hanging around in the hall closet. But they’ll definitely be leaving at some point...)
> View attachment 4959705
> 
> View attachment 4959720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BdC clutch in Cuivre and the vintage verrou clutch are both ‘iffy’ members. The BdC clutch is a color I like to wear with jeans but I rarely use it and the verrou clutch is too small for my use. However, they take up very little space and I’m quite lazy when it comes to selling bags....


I love what you’ve chosen to keep, so beautiful! You know your style and what works for you!


----------



## southernbelle43

What a nice collection of bags that you will and do use.  You definitely have your style down gal!


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> What a nice collection of bags that you will and do use.  You definitely have your style down gal!


Thank you! I’ve grounded myself from purchasing any more clothing....or bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Thank you! I’ve grounded myself from purchasing any more clothing....or bags.


Never say never my dear. Just take a temporary vacation from it, lol.


----------



## tokyobike

hi everyone! i've been on a bag curating journey the past 5 years and just discovered this thread! i would love anyone's thoughts on my current bag collection (see photos and list of names below) and opinions on potential redundancies. i generally have 15-20 bags at any given point, but i currently have 19 and was thinking that i might want to get rid of 2 to 4 bags, but i can't make up my mind! i think the issue is that i usually figure out how much i love a bag by carrying it, but i have hardly left the house other than for groceries or to go hiking the past year...sigh.

during normal times, i work in a corporate office, hence the need for totes like my vintage LV sac plat and telfar medium tote, but otherwise, i am short at 5'2" and my style is generally casual/sporty so i get the most use out of crossbody bags. the bags i have used the least are the two hobo-styles in my collection and the medium-sized shoulder bags like the givenchy small nightingale, but maybe that will change once we start going out again? i like having a range of neutral-ish colors and i only have one of each color other than dark brown or black, so those are the primary suspects!

thank you in advance )

totes
1. LV sac plat
2. stella mccartney small logo tote
3. telfar medium tote in tan

hobos
4. givenchy nightingale medium black (old version)
5. LV delightful pm

shoulder bags
6. givenchy nightingale small black (new version)
7. mansur gavriel elegant bag
8. vintage croc leather shoulder bag (my mom got this in the 70s and we share it now )
9. LV speedy 25 bandouliere
10. givenchy mini antigona mastic

crossbody
11. coach court bag brown
12. LV double zip reverse mono
13. prada 2005 re-edition cammello
14. telfar small tote in cream
15. mansur gavriel double zip crossbody bordo
16. celine small trio in navy
17. prada mini envelope crossbody
18. givenchy mini mystic storm grey
19. amelie pichard mini abag in fluo yellow


----------



## diane278

@tokyobike I’m afraid I’m not familiar with the bags in your collection. All I can suggest is that perhaps you might wait until you can assess your bags in more normal times.  For myself, I remove the bags I’m considering let go of and put them in a place where I don’t see them.  if I don’t miss them, I then let them go. If I miss them, I have to reconsider. but others have posted their ways of assessing also. if you don’t find an example that works for you, perhaps you can use different elements of several posts and make a system that will work for you.


----------



## Egel

tokyobike said:


> hi everyone! i've been on a bag curating journey the past 5 years and just discovered this thread! i would love anyone's thoughts on my current bag collection (see photos and list of names below) and opinions on potential redundancies. i generally have 15-20 bags at any given point, but i currently have 19 and was thinking that i might want to get rid of 2 to 4 bags, but i can't make up my mind! i think the issue is that i usually figure out how much i love a bag by carrying it, but i have hardly left the house other than for groceries or to go hiking the past year...sigh.
> 
> during normal times, i work in a corporate office, hence the need for totes like my vintage LV sac plat and telfar medium tote, but otherwise, i am short at 5'2" and my style is generally casual/sporty so i get the most use out of crossbody bags. the bags i have used the least are the two hobo-styles in my collection and the medium-sized shoulder bags like the givenchy small nightingale, but maybe that will change once we start going out again? i like having a range of neutral-ish colors and i only have one of each color other than dark brown or black, so those are the primary suspects!
> 
> thank you in advance )
> 
> totes
> 1. LV sac plat
> 2. stella mccartney small logo tote
> 3. telfar medium tote in tan
> 
> hobos
> 4. givenchy nightingale medium black (old version)
> 5. LV delightful pm
> 
> shoulder bags
> 6. givenchy nightingale small black (new version)
> 7. mansur gavriel elegant bag
> 8. vintage croc leather shoulder bag (my mom got this in the 70s and we share it now )
> 9. LV speedy 25 bandouliere
> 10. givenchy mini antigona mastic
> 
> crossbody
> 11. coach court bag brown
> 12. LV double zip reverse mono
> 13. prada 2005 re-edition cammello
> 14. telfar small tote in cream
> 15. mansur gavriel double zip crossbody bordo
> 16. celine small trio in navy
> 17. prada mini envelope crossbody
> 18. givenchy mini mystic storm grey
> 19. amelie pichard mini abag in fluo yellow
> 
> View attachment 4964399


It might be easy for me to say what to keep and get rid of, because I'm not attached to them, but why not go the emotional route? I always sort things per category. You already did that, but now physically do it again. It's so cheese but use the Marie Kong method. Does it spark joy? Do I like how this feels? Do I like to use the bag? You said that you mostly get a feel for that as you use the bag. Why not find ways to use them. Skip the favorites because you should know who those are. Take the rest out for a walk in the park or to the grocery store. If you do that for a week or a month you could still feel how the bag works.

You already have the bags so enough outfits and times to go with. But if something happened and you would have no bags left, would you buy them again? Did you outgrew them? Does the bag feel outdated? Granted that your bags are pretty classic but sometimes, if we own things for a long time, they either mean more or less to us. 

Why didn't you used the hobos? Are you going to miss them when they are gone? Would you replace them? Would you replace them by the same or another bag? If you think about replacing them, does that tire or excite you? You wonder about the Nightingale. If you own the bag, there will always be a time when you will wear it just because you already own the bag. That's why culling your collection is so hard. You once paid good money for it and you don't need to get rid of anything. Can you remember how much you wore it when everything was normal? And how would you feel if you would not have this bag? Just take the time to find out how you feel about each bag because I think it's a waste to just reason bags away. I got rid of enough bags in my life but the ones that I reasoned away, I loved but hadn't worn them in over a year, those are the bags I regret letting go off.

Please don't forget that it might feel that you have to many bags, but you don't have to get rid of them. Take your time and just enjoy the process.


----------



## JenJBS

January has been a good month for my journey to an edited bag closet. I donated 5 bags to victims of domestic violence, and bought 2 bags. So a total reduction of 3 bags, with 2 bags replaced by bags I like better. Both bags we're also great deals. One 25 % off, and the other 1/3 of its original price!   

The second bag was purchased this morning, and pending final decision on if I keep or return it. It's a brand, style, and size I know works for me. But it's a holographic finish, which are crazy hard to photograph, so have to see it in person.

I feel I made good progress on my journey so far in 2021. After all, editors don't just remove things, they sometimes add or make improvements. 

How is everyone else's 2021 journey going?


----------



## Jereni

tokyobike said:


> hi everyone! i've been on a bag curating journey the past 5 years and just discovered this thread! i would love anyone's thoughts on my current bag collection (see photos and list of names below) and opinions on potential redundancies. i generally have 15-20 bags at any given point, but i currently have 19 and was thinking that i might want to get rid of 2 to 4 bags, but i can't make up my mind! i think the issue is that i usually figure out how much i love a bag by carrying it, but i have hardly left the house other than for groceries or to go hiking the past year...sigh.
> 
> during normal times, i work in a corporate office, hence the need for totes like my vintage LV sac plat and telfar medium tote, but otherwise, i am short at 5'2" and my style is generally casual/sporty so i get the most use out of crossbody bags. the bags i have used the least are the two hobo-styles in my collection and the medium-sized shoulder bags like the givenchy small nightingale, but maybe that will change once we start going out again? i like having a range of neutral-ish colors and i only have one of each color other than dark brown or black, so those are the primary suspects!
> 
> thank you in advance )
> 
> totes
> 1. LV sac plat
> 2. stella mccartney small logo tote
> 3. telfar medium tote in tan
> 
> hobos
> 4. givenchy nightingale medium black (old version)
> 5. LV delightful pm
> 
> shoulder bags
> 6. givenchy nightingale small black (new version)
> 7. mansur gavriel elegant bag
> 8. vintage croc leather shoulder bag (my mom got this in the 70s and we share it now )
> 9. LV speedy 25 bandouliere
> 10. givenchy mini antigona mastic
> 
> crossbody
> 11. coach court bag brown
> 12. LV double zip reverse mono
> 13. prada 2005 re-edition cammello
> 14. telfar small tote in cream
> 15. mansur gavriel double zip crossbody bordo
> 16. celine small trio in navy
> 17. prada mini envelope crossbody
> 18. givenchy mini mystic storm grey
> 19. amelie pichard mini abag in fluo yellow
> 
> View attachment 4964399



I also just discovered this thread and will probably post mine in a few but wanted to respond since you were so thorough in your post and with all the pics!

In general, I cannot really say it better than @Egel did. I myself keep or release bags based on _some_ logical criteria (is it uncomfortable, is it hard to get in and out of, etc), but it’s mostly about whether it sparks joy and I get excited about wearing it.

For your collection, I can see getting rid of at least one of the hobos since you’re not wearing them as much. But that’s biased, because hobos are my least favorite shape. Also, yeah it might be hard to accurately assess what you will wear a lot while COVID is still limiting and altering our normal activities.

I’d probably also think hard about getting rid of the Givenchy antigonia... but again I’m biased as I just never thought this bag would be easy to get in and out of, so I never purchased it.

Good luck and share what you decide!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> January has been a good month for my journey to an edited bag closet. I donated 5 bags to victims of domestic violence, and bought 2 bags. So a total reduction of 3 bags, with 2 bags replaced by bags I like better. Both bags we're also great deals. One 25 % off, and the other 1/3 of its original price!
> 
> The second bag was purchased this morning, and pending final decision on if I keep or return it. It's a brand, style, and size I know works for me. But it's a holographic finish, which are crazy hard to photograph, so have to see it in person.
> 
> I feel I made good progress on my journey so far in 2021. After all, editors don't just remove things, they sometimes add or make improvements.
> 
> How is everyone else's 2021 journey going?



Love it! I also reduced my collection by 3 this month, although I did not do as well as you on getting deals on new bags. Looking forward to seeing your holographic bag!

I agree that editing can involve adding and making improvements! Essentially that’s where I’m at with my bag journey. I know I’m not ‘done’ but I do think I’m getting better at deciding what will actually work for me vs what I should just save an IG picture of and archive in the ‘bag porn’ photo album.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Love it! I also reduced my collection by 3 this month, although I did not do as well as you on getting deals on new bags. Looking forward to seeing your holographic bag!
> 
> I agree that editing can involve adding and making improvements! Essentially that’s where I’m at with my bag journey. I know I’m not ‘done’ but I do think I’m getting better at deciding what will actually work for me vs what I should just save an IG picture of and archive in the ‘bag porn’ photo album.



You did an excellent job this month! I'm also at that point, and it feels like a  good place to be. I got rid of three of the five because they just don't work for me. Loved the look/concept, but they just weren't right for me. But I figure just learning that counts as a win, since it can help me not make the same mistakes in future purchases. I love your idea of a 'bag porn' photo album!   I have such albums (though not that fun name) for jewelry and shoes, and now will be adding one for bags!


----------



## Jereni

Today was a snowy day so it was a good opportunity to get all my bags out and go thru my wardrobe to figure out what I still like wearing and what should go to good will.

First up is the fall/winter bags. I don’t necessarily only wear these during those seasons, but thematically I think they fit there the most.



Next is the season-less / neutrals. I realize the black and brown from above are also neutrals but these bags fit a particular palette together.


I... have a lot of taupe bags.

Lastly, the spring/summer / brightly colored bags. Not as many in this category which surprised me when I got them all out. In my head somehow I thought of myself as a person who likes colorful bags.



All told, looks like it is 28 bags. I would say my collection is getting closer to what _I _would consider a good edit (for me), but I have accepted the fact that I am not done, and may not be for several years.

On the one hand, I want more color and am short on some. I don’t have a single blue, purple, or red bag. Not that I need all those of course. I do have a blue bag I will be getting next weekend.

Having tried on a bunch of these today with my wardrobe, I’ve identified a few that it may be time to let go of:
- Straw circle bag. It’s cheap (and cheaply made) and the strap got dirty really quickly.
- Proenza Schouler brown chain wallet. Chain has always been uncomfortable, and there’s nothing I pair it with that can’t be served by the camel Proenza Schouler ps11 or the Celine ‘big bag’.
- Proenza Schouler pink/taupe ps11. This one is hard... the bag doesn’t thrill me anymore when I reach for it, and I’ve always found it to be a little boxy given its size. It fills the need for a light pink bag but I suspect I could find something else I love more. It’s been such a perfect match with my Rockstuds that I have felt I couldn’t get rid of it. But I also don’t wear my Rockstuds that much either...

Bags I am planning to add in the next few months:

BV mini Arco



Beige Chanel mini:




Red Polene numero un



I welcome any feedback! Anything my collection is missing, etc.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Today was a snowy day so it was a good opportunity to get all my bags out and go thru my wardrobe to figure out what I still like wearing and what should go to good will.
> 
> First up is the fall/winter bags. I don’t necessarily only wear these during those seasons, but thematically I think they fit there the most.
> View attachment 4976125
> 
> 
> Next is the season-less / neutrals. I realize the black and brown from above are also neutrals but these bags fit a particular palette together.
> View attachment 4976133
> 
> I... have a lot of taupe bags.
> 
> Lastly, the spring/summer / brightly colored bags. Not as many in this category which surprised me when I got them all out. In my head somehow I thought of myself as a person who likes colorful bags.
> View attachment 4976136
> 
> 
> All told, looks like it is 28 bags. I would say my collection is getting closer to what _I _would consider a good edit (for me), but I have accepted the fact that I am not done, and may not be for several years.
> 
> On the one hand, I want more color and am short on some. I don’t have a single blue, purple, or red bag. Not that I need all those of course. I do have a blue bag I will be getting next weekend.
> 
> Having tried on a bunch of these today with my wardrobe, I’ve identified a few that it may be time to let go of:
> - Straw circle bag. It’s cheap (and cheaply made) and the strap got dirty really quickly.
> - Proenza Schouler brown chain wallet. Chain has always been uncomfortable, and there’s nothing I pair it with that can’t be served by the camel Proenza Schouler ps11 or the Celine ‘big bag’.
> - Proenza Schouler pink/taupe ps11. This one is hard... the bag doesn’t thrill me anymore when I reach for it, and I’ve always found it to be a little boxy given its size. It fills the need for a light pink bag but I suspect I could find something else I love more. It’s been such a perfect match with my Rockstuds that I have felt I couldn’t get rid of it. But I also don’t wear my Rockstuds that much either...
> 
> Bags I am planning to add in the next few months:
> 
> BV mini Arco
> View attachment 4976158
> 
> 
> Beige Chanel mini:
> View attachment 4976159
> 
> 
> 
> Red Polene numero un
> View attachment 4976160
> 
> 
> I welcome any feedback! Anything my collection is missing, etc.



Love that red Polene Numero Un you plan to add!  And I think getting rid of the round straw bag is a great call.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Today was a snowy day so it was a good opportunity to get all my bags out and go thru my wardrobe to figure out what I still like wearing and what should go to good will.
> 
> First up is the fall/winter bags. I don’t necessarily only wear these during those seasons, but thematically I think they fit there the most.
> View attachment 4976125
> 
> 
> Next is the season-less / neutrals. I realize the black and brown from above are also neutrals but these bags fit a particular palette together.
> View attachment 4976133
> 
> I... have a lot of taupe bags.
> 
> Lastly, the spring/summer / brightly colored bags. Not as many in this category which surprised me when I got them all out. In my head somehow I thought of myself as a person who likes colorful bags.
> View attachment 4976136
> 
> 
> All told, looks like it is 28 bags. I would say my collection is getting closer to what _I _would consider a good edit (for me), but I have accepted the fact that I am not done, and may not be for several years.
> 
> On the one hand, I want more color and am short on some. I don’t have a single blue, purple, or red bag. Not that I need all those of course. I do have a blue bag I will be getting next weekend.
> 
> Having tried on a bunch of these today with my wardrobe, I’ve identified a few that it may be time to let go of:
> - Straw circle bag. It’s cheap (and cheaply made) and the strap got dirty really quickly.
> - Proenza Schouler brown chain wallet. Chain has always been uncomfortable, and there’s nothing I pair it with that can’t be served by the camel Proenza Schouler ps11 or the Celine ‘big bag’.
> - Proenza Schouler pink/taupe ps11. This one is hard... the bag doesn’t thrill me anymore when I reach for it, and I’ve always found it to be a little boxy given its size. It fills the need for a light pink bag but I suspect I could find something else I love more. It’s been such a perfect match with my Rockstuds that I have felt I couldn’t get rid of it. But I also don’t wear my Rockstuds that much either...
> 
> Bags I am planning to add in the next few months:
> 
> BV mini Arco
> View attachment 4976158
> 
> 
> Beige Chanel mini:
> View attachment 4976159
> 
> 
> 
> Red Polene numero un
> View attachment 4976160
> 
> 
> I welcome any feedback! Anything my collection is missing, etc.


When I have a bag that matches perfectly with some shoes of mine, or I have the perfect purse charm for it, it makes it much harder to part with the bag even when that bag isn't a favorite. But ultimately I eventually end up getting rid of the bag.

I cringe when I think of your nice bags going to Goodwill. Most likely someone will get them cheap and then resell them for a fortune on ebay.

I like that you have a variety of brands and price points in your collection.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> When I have a bag that matches perfectly with some shoes of mine, or I have the perfect purse charm for it, it makes it much harder to part with the bag even when that bag isn't a favorite. But ultimately I eventually end up getting rid of the bag.
> 
> I cringe when I think of your nice bags going to Goodwill. Most likely someone will get them cheap and then resell them for a fortune on ebay.
> 
> I like that you have a variety of brands and price points in your collection.



Thanks!

Re: good will - I was trying on some older things in my wardrobe _with _my bags to see what clothes I should give to good will. The bags will definitely be sold.


----------



## bagnut1

I have started planning my seasonal closet switchover (yes it's still snowing but it won't forever!), and I can finally envision more “normal” life after this horrible year, so I decided to let go of bags that I can’t see using more than a few times a year.  I skipped the Closet for Outgoing Bags entirely and rehomed more than a third of my collection!  What I got rid of:

All near-black bags that I also have in black.  H near-blacks are gorgeous but actual black gets used the most by far.
“Fun” designs that only come out when I feel like I need a specifically fun bag (which is almost never - cost per wear turned out to be astronomical).  I also have plenty of charms and twillys that can make any bag fun.
Overly large, “will do everything” bags that didn’t and turned out to be irritating to get in and out of.
A couple of colors that are gorgeous, but dark/specific, and turned out to be too much work to pair with my wardrobe.
Duplicate colors across a similar size/type bag - I picked my favorite and kept one of each.
I am left with a solid, color- and size-balanced collection that feels like it will carry me forward for the foreseeable future.  I am still on the fence about one (a gorgeous color but duplicate style) but it can always go later, and I won’t feel terrible if I backslide and buy a new one or two this spring/summer.

I feel so much lighter!


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> I have started planning my seasonal closet switchover (yes it's still snowing but it won't forever!), and I can finally envision more “normal” life after this horrible year, so I decided to let go of bags that I can’t see using more than a few times a year.  I skipped the Closet for Outgoing Bags entirely and rehomed more than a third of my collection!  What I got rid of:
> 
> All near-black bags that I also have in black.  H near-blacks are gorgeous but actual black gets used the most by far.
> “Fun” designs that only come out when I feel like I need a specifically fun bag (which is almost never - cost per wear turned out to be astronomical).  I also have plenty of charms and twillys that can make any bag fun.
> Overly large, “will do everything” bags that didn’t and turned out to be irritating to get in and out of.
> A couple of colors that are gorgeous, but dark/specific, and turned out to be too much work to pair with my wardrobe.
> Duplicate colors across a similar size/type bag - I picked my favorite and kept one of each.
> I am left with a solid, color- and size-balanced collection that feels like it will carry me forward for the foreseeable future.  I am still on the fence about one (a gorgeous color but duplicate style) but it can always go later, and I won’t feel terrible if I backslide and buy a new one or two this spring/summer.
> 
> I feel so much lighter!



Wow....I’m impressed! You’re light years ahead of me. This morning, I grabbed my Cuirve BdC clutch in an effort to convince myself that it was a keeper, but I ended up putting it back. I think it’ll work best for me to just sell outright to a reseller site and move on.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Wow....I’m impressed! You’re light years ahead of me. This morning, I grabbed my Cuirve BdC clutch in an effort to convince myself that it was a keeper, but I ended up putting it back. I think it’ll work best for me to just sell outright to a reseller site and move on.


Thanks!  And you are definitely an inspiration to me!   I haven't pared down in a while (and kept buying a bit) but have definitely paid attention to how focused you are on what works for you....   

My goal for 2021 is to focus on my "new normal" and what my preferences and lifestyle are about _now_, not pre-Covid and not where I _thought_ they would be at this point.  Just what's really happening this moment.


----------



## RueMonge

bagnut1 said:


> My goal for 2021 is to focus on my "new normal" and what my preferences and lifestyle are about _now_, not pre-Covid and not where I _thought_ they would be at this point.  Just what's really happening this moment.


That is really good advice, and yay for you and your smart downsizing. 

I find it’s the mid sized bags that I’m not carrying much this past year. It’s a small cross body for grocery store runs or a larger tote for work. I think I’m not ready to make a decision about the mid sized bags, but I like the idea of deciding what my new normal is. My husband died last year, not covid related, and I’m looking at retiring in a couple of years. I plan to downsize big-time and travel a lot then. Your idea of the new normal and deciding what my preferences and lifestyle are about really speak to me.


----------



## swallowtails

bagnut1 said:


> My goal for 2021 is to focus on my "new normal" and what my preferences and lifestyle are about _now_, not pre-Covid and not where I _thought_ they would be at this point. Just what's really happening this moment.



I agree strongly with your sentiments about focusing on the 'now'. Did another closet cleanout during covid, since I'm mostly at home now and decided it was time to do another once-over on my living space and I reflected on how many previous 'bag mistakes' (i.e. types of bags I'd sworn never to get) I had made yet again, because of a sale somewhere, because I saw a new brand/design I just *had* to get but never really stopped to think how I'm going to use it, especially right now, in this time. Totes are personally the most functional bag in my collection right now, I have little to no use for work bags, or smaller crossbodies. I figure when I head back to work, I could carry a tote too, so there's no real need to buy a work bag when that occasion finally comes around.


----------



## diane278

Currently, my collection feels pretty lean. (Eleven bags and a couple of pouches that I don’t count as ‘bags’). Ideally, I’ll get down to two black clutches. We’ll see how that goes. 
As for the future...we’ll see how that goes, too...


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Currently, my collection feels pretty lean. (Eleven bags and a couple of pouches that I don’t count as ‘bags’). Ideally, I’ll get down to two black clutches. We’ll see how that goes.
> As for the future...we’ll see how that goes, too...
> 
> View attachment 4989833


Your bag closet is the picture of elegance and serenity.


----------



## IntheOcean

diane278 said:


> Currently, my collection feels pretty lean. (Eleven bags and a couple of pouches that I don’t count as ‘bags’). Ideally, I’ll get down to two black clutches. We’ll see how that goes.
> As for the future...we’ll see how that goes, too...
> 
> View attachment 4989833


Very nicely organized shelves!


----------



## More bags

diane278 said:


> Currently, my collection feels pretty lean. (Eleven bags and a couple of pouches that I don’t count as ‘bags’). Ideally, I’ll get down to two black clutches. We’ll see how that goes.
> As for the future...we’ll see how that goes, too...
> 
> View attachment 4989833


A gorgeous example of well curated, much loved pieces - so elegant! What a dream closet @diane278.


----------



## jblended

I'm way behind on this thread! I didn't notice I wasn't receiving notifications for it. I'm happy to see the progress that everyone is making.



diane278 said:


> Currently, my collection feels pretty lean. (Eleven bags and a couple of pouches that I don’t count as ‘bags’). Ideally, I’ll get down to two black clutches. We’ll see how that goes.
> As for the future...we’ll see how that goes, too...


You've done an outstanding job! I don't see the round bag you recently added; did that not make the final cut? 

I've been slowly releasing my bags, but have made a couple of purchases (and was also gifted 2 bags last Christmas) along the way. My total number is still too high at 36, but just a few moments ago, I figured out my vision for my ideal capsule bag closet.
I'd like to be at 16 bags (double what I said I wanted at the very start of this thread, lol):

1 vintage Dior
1 Bvlgari
5 contemporary bags (kept from my existing collection) 
7 bespoke bags (either the current ones or new ones added along the way)
2 office/travel bags
It's going to take me a while to remove 20+ from my existing collection as I'm no longer doing massive purges but am taking rather a slow approach to culling. 
I'd like to get to my core collection in the next 3 years, then eventually be able to afford the first 2 premier bags on my wish list.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Currently, my collection feels pretty lean. (Eleven bags and a couple of pouches that I don’t count as ‘bags’). Ideally, I’ll get down to two black clutches. We’ll see how that goes.
> As for the future...we’ll see how that goes, too...
> 
> View attachment 4989833


Very nice collection. At one point I was down to 14 bags and now I am back up to 20 (19 but one on order from Massaccesi) which is my "do not go beyond, self imposed limit).  But my closet has been culled and the ones I have I truly like and use. So I feel good about this.  And that Birkin with its custom hardware is AWESOME.


----------



## diane278

jblended said:


> I'm way behind on this thread! I didn't notice I wasn't receiving notifications for it. I'm happy to see the progress that everyone is making.
> 
> 
> You've done an outstanding job! I don't see the round bag you recently added; did that not make the final cut?
> 
> I've been slowly releasing my bags, but have made a couple of purchases (and was also gifted 2 bags last Christmas) along the way. My total number is still too high at 36, but just a few moments ago, I figured out my vision for my ideal capsule bag closet.
> I'd like to be at 16 bags (double what I said I wanted at the very start of this thread, lol):
> 
> 1 vintage Dior
> 1 Bvlgari
> 5 contemporary bags (kept from my existing collection)
> 7 bespoke bags (either the current ones or new ones added along the way)
> 2 office/travel bags
> It's going to take me a while to remove 20+ from my existing collection as I'm no longer doing massive purges but am taking rather a slow approach to culling.
> I'd like to get to my core collection in the next 3 years, then eventually be able to afford the first 2 premier bags on my wish list.



It sounds like you have a plan that will work for you. It wasn’t until I let go of my self-imposed pressure, that I was able to get to where I’m at now. Please keep us in the loop....

No, the round black bag didn’t make it. I have no idea what tanning process they used but it had a scent that seemed to get stronger and that I found terribly unpleasant. I tried several remedies but finally gave up on it.  
I’m now preparing to go through my closet and edit my clothing.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> It sounds like you have a plan that will work for you. It wasn’t until I let go of my self-imposed pressure, that I was able to get to where I’m at now. Please keep us in the loop....
> 
> No, the round black bag didn’t make it. I have no idea what tanning process they used but it had a scent that seemed to get stronger and that I found terribly unpleasant. I tried several remedies but finally gave up on it.
> I’m now preparing to go through my closet and edit my clothing.


Yes there is simply no cure for a stinky bag IME.


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

So glad I found this thread! Am looking for some help here... I've always admired people who have a relatively small luxury handbag collection (10 bags or fewer). I even got close to that magical number at the beginning of the year when I sold 5 bags in my collection. If you're curious which ones, checkout my youtube channel.

Unfortunately I have continued my 2020 binge shopping habits into the new year and already bought 5 new bags. So now I'm revisiting my collection to see where I have redundancies and do a second round of clearouts. So I took out all my luxury bags for a family portrait and also labeled them with my current thoughts. I also labeled the 5 bags that are new to me in 2021. You'll see I'm already regretting the Palm Springs mini.




Ones with yellow STARS are the forever bags in my collection - no way I'm selling these.
1. Chanel Black Coco Handle: Finally got my hands on this one. It's my version of a classic flap
2. Chanel Gabrielle: My chic runway bag. It's so unique yet classic
3. LV Monogram Pochette Accessories: My casual errand crossbody
4. Celine Nano Luggage: My dream bag from my 20s that I finally bought in my 30s
5. Celine Belt Bag: My business appropriate work bag
6. Loewe Puzzle: My work/travel/everything bag

Ones with blue "Sell?" stickers are ones I'm debating whether to let go
7. Chanel Dark Pink Coco Handle: Strap too short for crossbody and WOC is a similar color; maybe I should replace with a Business Affinity in a neutral color
8. Chanel Red Square WOC: If I don't let go of the dark pink CCH, maybe I should sell this red WOC. I really don't need two red color bags
9. Dior Addict Black Flap: Uncomfortable chain, not enough capacity for the size
10. LV Palm Springs Mini: I prefer the pochette accessories and don't like monogram enough to have 2 pieces. Canvas on this made in USA version is not as soft

Ones with yellow "Keep?" stickers are ones I can be talked into letting go... maybe later down the road
11&12. LV Speedy B: I love the style but do I need two?
13. LV Rose Vernis Pochette Accessories: Now that I have the monogram, I'm not reaching for this one. Maybe that will change with the weather warming up
14. Fendi Mini Peekaboo: Surprisingly versatile but very delicate lambskin; it's a love/hate relationship
15. Loewe Elephant: Love this cutie but not a forever piece in my collection
16. D&G Miss Silicy: So pretty and another fun (not forever) bag in my collection

*I'd like to sell another 3-6 bags before I add anymore to my collection. Where do you think I should start? And why?*


----------



## jblended

Bags & Bunnies said:


> *I'd like to sell another 3-6 bags before I add anymore to my collection. Where do you think I should start? And why?*


There are so many different approaches to this. You could remove all the 'Sell?' and 'Keep?' bags and put them in the closet for departing bags for a few months. See if you miss any of them. If not, remove them all and you'll be left with a small core collection of only keepers. This is drastic but sometimes it's the easiest way.

Or you can do something I'm doing now and take the opposite approach of moving very slowly and removing only one bag at a time. I'm taking each bag that I'm on the fence about individually to test drive it, and am finding this is a great way to assess what will stay or go.
Pick one of the bags you're unsure about and use it for your grocery store trips or daily walks; fill it up and try your best to make it work. If you fall in love with it after using, it's a keeper. If you find more and more issues crop up (you don't love the look, the chain hurts your shoulder, the bag doesn't have enough space, the bag is too heavy, the opening is too fiddly) then you can remove it from your collection.
Do this for each bag, one at a time, so that you're giving each one a fair chance and assessing it as a standalone, not as part of a wider collection. With this approach it's impossible to regret any decision or second-guess yourself because you were methodical, so any bag that is released had a valid reason to be let go.

I'm sure others have better suggestions. I'm excited to see how you approach your editing process so please do share more as you go along. 

Edit: I think you could easily remove these two to start because you sound pretty clear that they are not right for you, whereas on the others you don't sound as sure.


Bags & Bunnies said:


> 9. Dior Addict Black Flap: *Uncomfortable chain, not enough capacity for the size*
> 10. LV Palm Springs Mini: I prefer the pochette accessories and *don't like monogram enough to have 2 pieces*. Canvas on this made in USA version *is not as soft*


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

jblended said:


> There are so many different approaches to this. You could remove all the 'Sell?' and 'Keep?' bags and put them in the closet for departing bags for a few months. See if you miss any of them. If not, remove them all and you'll be left with a small core collection of only keepers. This is drastic but sometimes it's the easiest way.
> 
> Or you can do something I'm doing now and take the opposite approach of moving very slowly and removing only one bag at a time. I'm taking each bag that I'm on the fence about individually to test drive it, and am finding this is a great way to assess what will stay or go.
> Pick one of the bags you're unsure about and use it for your grocery store trips or daily walks; fill it up and try your best to make it work. If you fall in love with it after using, it's a keeper. If you find more and more issues crop up (you don't love the look, the chain hurts your shoulder, the bag doesn't have enough space, the bag is too heavy, the opening is too fiddly) then you can remove it from your collection.
> Do this for each bag, one at a time, so that you're giving each one a fair chance and assessing it as a standalone, not as part of a wider collection. With this approach it's impossible to regret any decision or second-guess yourself because you were methodical, so any bag that is released had a valid reason to be let go.
> 
> I'm sure others have better suggestions. I'm excited to see how you approach your editing process so please do share more as you go along.
> 
> Edit: I think you could easily remove these two to start because you sound pretty clear that they are not right for you, whereas on the others you don't sound as sure.



Thank you! That’s a excellent idea to test drive the bags on my questionable list and see if I come home loving or hating the bag a little more. Also, thank you for pointing out the two bags that seem like good candidates to start my downsizing. I think I am ready to let the Dior go and need to test drive the LV PSM a couple more times.

You hit the nail on the head - I am definitely guilty of trying to curate a certain look and mix for my overall collection rather than individually assessing each bag. Not sure if that’s the right approach or if it leads to regrets... time will tell.


----------



## jblended

Bags & Bunnies said:


> That’s a excellent idea to test drive the bags on my questionable list and see if I come home loving or hating the bag a little more


 This approach has really been helpful for me this year because the pandemic has changed the way I use my bags (not to mention, the frequency) so I'm trying not to make rash decisions.



Bags & Bunnies said:


> I am definitely guilty of trying to curate a certain look and mix for my overall collection rather than individually assessing each bag.


It's great to have an overall direction in mind for the final collection. However, when culling, you have to look at the functionality of the bag. What good is it if it fills a colour/size/leather type in your overall collection, but it is too small or too heavy to use? That's why it can be better to first assess individually how a bag works for your lifestyle, and then look and see how well it fits into the wider collection.
These are only my own learnings from a very long process of trying (and failing) to curate my own bag closet. If you have time to read through this thread, please do. There are so many wonderful suggestions on here and I often re-visit the older posts to get some inspiration for my own editing journey.

Good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

jblended said:


> This approach has really been helpful for me this year because the pandemic has changed the way I use my bags (not to mention, the frequency) so I'm trying not to make rash decisions.
> 
> 
> It's great to have an overall direction in mind for the final collection. However, when culling, you have to look at the functionality of the bag. What good is it if it fills a colour/size/leather type in your overall collection, but it is too small or too heavy to use? That's why it can be better to first assess individually how a bag works for your lifestyle, and then look and see how well it fits into the wider collection.
> These are only my own learnings from a very long process of trying (and failing) to curate my own bag closet. If you have time to read through this thread, please do. There are so many wonderful suggestions on here and I often re-visit the older posts to get some inspiration for my own editing journey.
> 
> Good luck and please keep us posted!



I'm definitely binge reading this thread today - much better than binge shopping 
Your long responses are the best. I love all the stories and lessons you've shared. Will definitely post my decisions once I make them and I am taking your advice to take my time.


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

After sleeping on it for a few nights and also reading all 48 pages of this thread, I decided to slow down my decision making. Also thought I should not just look at my luxury collection in isolation... so I put ALL my bags into categories on Pinterest by capacity, style, and function in a way that probably only makes sense to me. *Does anything else organize their collection digitally?*




For now I've decided to put my Dior Addict flap and 4 other contemporary bags on the chopping block or what folks in this thread call "closet of departing handbags". These are bags I wasn't reaching for even pre-COVID and am unlikely to pick up over other bags.

I'm keeping the Chanel Coco Handle and LV Palm Springs Mini "on watch". I feel like I haven't given them a proper chance since both were purchased during the last 6 months. So am taking @jblended's advice to take them out more often for test drives. I'm also going to try them with different straps to see if I like them more.

12 small bags still seem like too many... but the first row is pretty much the only bags I'm using during the pandemic.


----------



## diane278

Bags & Bunnies said:


> After sleeping on it for a few nights and also reading all 48 pages of this thread, I decided to slow down my decision making. Also thought I should not just look at my luxury collection in isolation... so I put ALL my bags into categories on Pinterest by capacity, style, and function in a way that probably only makes sense to me. *Does anything else organize their collection digitally?*
> 
> View attachment 5004379
> 
> 
> For now I've decided to put my Dior Addict flap and 4 other contemporary bags on the chopping block or what folks in this thread call "closet of departing handbags". These are bags I wasn't reaching for even pre-COVID and am unlikely to pick up over other bags.
> 
> I'm keeping the Chanel Coco Handle and LV Palm Springs Mini "on watch". I feel like I haven't given them a proper chance since both were purchased during the last 6 months. am taking @jblended's advice to take them out more often for test drives. I'm also going to try them with different straps to see if I like them more.
> 
> 12 small bags still seem like too many... but the first row is pretty much the only bags I'm using during the pandemic.



Although I’ve never organized my bags digitally, I have accumulated many hours of standing in front of my bag shelves, trying to figure out how to achieve a “perfect balance”.  I’m now as close as I’ve ever been.  But, even narrowed down to eleven, I have duplicates of some categories, not to mention colors. My Sellier Evie and BdC are definitely versions of a practical daily shoulder bag, and also the same color.  And then there are the multiple clutches: two octogones, two BdC’s, two Medor 29’s.  At this point, I’m just coasting along with what remains, and waiting to see what “the new normal” will be after the pandemic.


----------



## whateve

Bags & Bunnies said:


> After sleeping on it for a few nights and also reading all 48 pages of this thread, I decided to slow down my decision making. Also thought I should not just look at my luxury collection in isolation... so I put ALL my bags into categories on Pinterest by capacity, style, and function in a way that probably only makes sense to me. *Does anything else organize their collection digitally?*
> 
> View attachment 5004379
> 
> 
> For now I've decided to put my Dior Addict flap and 4 other contemporary bags on the chopping block or what folks in this thread call "closet of departing handbags". These are bags I wasn't reaching for even pre-COVID and am unlikely to pick up over other bags.
> 
> I'm keeping the Chanel Coco Handle and LV Palm Springs Mini "on watch". I feel like I haven't given them a proper chance since both were purchased during the last 6 months. So am taking @jblended's advice to take them out more often for test drives. I'm also going to try them with different straps to see if I like them more.
> 
> 12 small bags still seem like too many... but the first row is pretty much the only bags I'm using during the pandemic.


I think this is a great idea! I have lists and pictures but I haven't categorized the photos like this, although I have categorized the lists somewhat.


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

diane278 said:


> Although I’ve never organized my bags digitally, I have accumulated many hours of standing in front of my bag shelves, trying to figure out how to achieve a “perfect balance”.  I’m now as close as I’ve ever been.  But, even narrowed down to eleven, I have duplicates of some categories, not to mention colors. My Sellier Evie and BdC are definitely versions of a practical daily shoulder bag, and also the same color.  And then there are the multiple clutches: two octogones, two BdC’s, two Medor 29’s.  At this point, I’m just coasting along with what remains, and waiting to see what “the new normal” will be after the pandemic.



I'm alway trying to achieve that "perfect balance" thinking that's what will bring me peace. But I guess the balance can change when your lifestyle or, in the case of pandemic, the world around you changes... so maybe purse peace can only ever be temporary.



whateve said:


> I think this is a great idea! I have lists and pictures but I haven't categorized the photos like this, although I have categorized the lists somewhat.



The tricky part I found is figuring out what are the right categories. I was watching a video by Perfect Daze on Youtube and it was interesting that she organized her bags multiple ways, by function, then by size, and think last by color. It seems good to think about all three dimensions.


----------



## diane278

Bags & Bunnies said:


> I'm alway trying to achieve that "perfect balance" thinking that's what will bring me peace. But I guess the balance can change when your lifestyle or, in the case of pandemic, the world around you changes... so maybe purse peace can only ever be temporary.


Purse Peace has always been temporary for me. Looking back, I think I’ve made major bag changes about every 10-15 years, from the age of 25 on. By major, I mean changing the brand/designer that I carry.  I do think that it stems greatly from my need for change. As long as I can remember, I’ve feared getting “stuck”...and I still do.  I’m very visual, so changing the interiors of my house and changing my wardrobe/bags, are things that I tend to change. Clearly, I’m still stuck in the need for change.  As in the past, now that I’m beginning to further edit my wardrobe, I will probably be focused on that rather than on my bags, at least for the time being.


----------



## whateve

Bags & Bunnies said:


> I'm alway trying to achieve that "perfect balance" thinking that's what will bring me peace. But I guess the balance can change when your lifestyle or, in the case of pandemic, the world around you changes... so maybe purse peace can only ever be temporary.
> 
> 
> 
> The tricky part I found is figuring out what are the right categories. I was watching a video by Perfect Daze on Youtube and it was interesting that she organized her bags multiple ways, by function, then by size, and think last by color. It seems good to think about all three dimensions.


I have mine categorized by color. I started organizing them by size but I really only have 2 sizes - everyday bags that hold everything I need and bags that require some downsizing. I need to break it down further.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> I have mine categorized by color. I started organizing them by size but I really only have 2 sizes - everyday bags that hold everything I need and bags that require some downsizing. I need to break it down further.


Ladies I admire your organizational talents.  I have to confess that I put all my bags up on a closet shelf, pick one to wear every day and that is it.  I guess I am just lazy but I have no desire to categorize, organize, etc.  That sounds more like work than a hobby, lol.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies I admire your organizational talents.  I have to confess that I put all my bags up on a closet shelf, pick one to wear every day and that is it.  I guess I am just lazy but I have no desire to categorize, organize, etc.  That sounds more like work than a hobby, lol.


For some reason, I find organizing relaxing. Even as a child, I organized things. I once went into my fathers study and arranged several shelves of books by size. (I was about 10.)  It wasn‘t really appreciated as it should have been....his response was, “I know you were trying to be helpful, but don’t do it again.”  He clearly didn’t understand my design “vision”.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> For some reason, I find organizing relaxing. Even as a child, I organized things. I once went into my fathers study and arranged several shelves of books by size. (I was about 10.)  It wasn‘t really appreciated as it should have been....his response was, “I know you were trying to be helpful, but don’t do it again.”  He clearly didn’t understand my design “vision”.


I like organizing too. It makes me calm to know exactly what I have and where it is.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> For some reason, I find organizing relaxing. Even as a child, I organized things. I once went into my fathers study and arranged several shelves of books by size. (I was about 10.)  It wasn‘t really appreciated as it should have been....his response was, “I know you were trying to be helpful, but don’t do it again.”  He clearly didn’t understand my design “vision”.


I  love organizing paper work. When I worked everyone always joked saying don't disturb the boss, she is organizing.  But at home in my closet, NOT. Maybe I don't have all that many bags, but I can see them all at a glance, so really no need to sort them or organize them.  But as I said I admire all of you do. I would not ever post a picture of my closet, lol.


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

diane278 said:


> For some reason, I find organizing relaxing. Even as a child, I organized things. I once went into my fathers study and arranged several shelves of books by size. (I was about 10.)  It wasn‘t really appreciated as it should have been....his response was, “I know you were trying to be helpful, but don’t do it again.”  He clearly didn’t understand my design “vision”.



I can absolutely relate to this! My boyfriend hates it when I move anything that's his or is a household item. He does not follow my categorization logic and has a hard time finding things. So I channel all my organizational energy into my closet... I love organizing and reorganizing every few weeks. My items dominate >80% of the closet space in our apartment while he owns >90% of the books so he is in charge of the "library" and will recommend and pull out books I want to read.

I love a tidy space while he couldn't care less. I'm a curator and he's a collector. It's still a work in progress but we've slowly learned how to make the living space comfortable for both of us.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> I  love organizing paper work. When I worked everyone always joked saying don't disturb the boss, she is organizing.  But at home in my closet, NOT. Maybe I don't have all that many bags, but I can see them all at a glance, so really no need to sort them or organize them.  But as I said I admire all of you do. I would not ever post a picture of my closet, lol.


I am a total failure with paperwork! I end up shredding like a mad woman. Even when I think I’ve put paperwork away in an organized manner, I can’t locate it later. I pay my regular expenses online but things like yearly taxes, or anything important, go to an accountant. I’m just not interested in paperwork and it shows. I know when I go to search for something that I may not find it and may have to go to the source and get copies....although that rarely happens, as I have as much as possible on autopilot.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I am a total failure with paperwork! I end up shredding like a mad woman. Even when I think I’ve put paperwork away in an organized manner, I can’t locate it later. I pay my regular expenses online but things like yearly taxes, or anything important, go to an accountant. I’m just not interested in paperwork and it shows. I know when I go to search for something that I may not find it and may have to go to the source and get copies....although that rarely happens, as I have as much as possible on autopilot.


Well I will do your paperwork if you will organize my closet and my bags, lol.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> I am a total failure with paperwork! I end up shredding like a mad woman. Even when I think I’ve put paperwork away in an organized manner, I can’t locate it later. I pay my regular expenses online but things like yearly taxes, or anything important, go to an accountant. I’m just not interested in paperwork and it shows. I know when I go to search for something that I may not find it and may have to go to the source and get copies....although that rarely happens, as I have as much as possible on autopilot.


I do my taxes and my son's. This year I'm really worried about doing my son's - he has been investing like crazy. I think there could be thousands of transactions!

I used to go to an accountant until one year I got a free copy of Turbotax. Out of curiosity I decided to do it. I found 3 mistakes my accountant had made, that cost us money. She corrected the return but didn't even apologize or reduce her fee. After that, I've done it myself. My daughter worked for H & R Block when she was in college. She does her taxes with paper forms and a pen. 

I don't really enjoy it, but I like feeling I know it is correct. When the accountant did it, I had no idea where they got those numbers so there was no way to check their work. Plus I used to gather a lot of information for them that wasn't necessary but they didn't tell us that - like if you know in advance it won't be profitable to itemize, there is no reason to collect all that data. It was more work gathering the information for them than doing it myself (with a tax program that tells me what to do every step of the way.)


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> I do my taxes and my son's. This year I'm really worried about doing my son's - he has been investing like crazy. I think there could be thousands of transactions!
> 
> I used to go to an accountant until one year I got a free copy of Turbotax. Out of curiosity I decided to do it. I found 3 mistakes my accountant had made, that cost us money. She corrected the return but didn't even apologize or reduce her fee. After that, I've done it myself. My daughter worked for H & R Block when she was in college. She does her taxes with paper forms and a pen.
> 
> I don't really enjoy it, but I like feeling I know it is correct. When the accountant did it, I had no idea where they got those numbers so there was no way to check their work. Plus I used to gather a lot of information for them that wasn't necessary but they didn't tell us that - like if you know in advance it won't be profitable to itemize, there is no reason to collect all that data. It was more work gathering the information for them than doing it myself (with a tax program that tells me what to do every step of the way.)


I have heard others say that TurboTax is great.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> OMG still fantastic collection!
> 
> I see you have a lot of black bags (I have the same issue with the distribution of colors in my closet).  What is your thinking about how to "thin the herd" regarding color?



When I look in my closet, I see too many black bags. But, the reality is, that I almost always carry one of them.  In addition, I’ve requested a Della Cavalleria...in black.  I still use the rouge grenat octogone or the rouge h Medor.....but not nearly as often as one of the black bags.  And I will use the craie BdC if things socially loosen up this summer. (Fingers crossed). I do plan to let go of any black bags that I find myself continually ignoring.....but it would be a difficult choice.....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> When I look in my closet, I see too many black bags. But, the reality is, that I almost always carry one of them.  In addition, I’ve requested a Della Cavalleria...in black.  I still use the rouge grenat octogone or the rouge h Medor.....but not nearly as often as one of the black bags.  And I will use the craie BdC if things socially loosen up this summer. (Fingers crossed). I do plan to let go of any black bags that I find myself continually ignoring.....but it would be a difficult choice.....


One can NEVER had too many black bags, IMHO!


----------



## bagsandbeach

Bags & Bunnies said:


> After sleeping on it for a few nights and also reading all 48 pages of this thread, I decided to slow down my decision making. Also thought I should not just look at my luxury collection in isolation... so I put ALL my bags into categories on Pinterest by capacity, style, and function in a way that probably only makes sense to me. *Does anything else organize their collection digitally?*
> 
> View attachment 5004379
> 
> 
> For now I've decided to put my Dior Addict flap and 4 other contemporary bags on the chopping block or what folks in this thread call "closet of departing handbags". These are bags I wasn't reaching for even pre-COVID and am unlikely to pick up over other bags.
> 
> I'm keeping the Chanel Coco Handle and LV Palm Springs Mini "on watch". I feel like I haven't given them a proper chance since both were purchased during the last 6 months. So am taking @jblended's advice to take them out more often for test drives. I'm also going to try them with different straps to see if I like them more.
> 
> 12 small bags still seem like too many... but the first row is pretty much the only bags I'm using during the pandemic.



I LOVE this. I have my entire wardrobe (clothes, shoes, bags, accessories, swimwear, everything!), makeup and skincare catalogued digitally. Every time I make a new purchase, I add it to the catalogue. And before I buy anything, I never do it without mulling over my existing inventory and comparing with what I already have. I even add a picture of what I'm planning to buy to the catalogue to help me better visualise.

I use this app called Notion - it let's you add fields like tags, dates, numbers and whatnot. Moreover, you add your items like rows in a table, but can view it like a gallery, filter them by tags/categories etc. Do check it out.


----------



## swallowtails

I love coming back to this thread for some downsizing inspiration which is especially needed right now. Thank you ladies! 

I've started saving my collection to Pinterest to track how many bags I currently have and how often I use them (the new notes feature is good for that). Created a section for wishlists as well so I can refer to my wants from time to time and prune that list whenever something falls off my priorities, this has helped me limit spending immensely especially in the impulse buys department.

My March check-in: after selling off / donating many bags in styles I don't use often, my core to-keep collection now consists of 6 bags: 4 black totes, 1 hand carry black handbag, 1 handbag with a flap. 3(!!) of these are new acquisitions this year despite trying to downsize but at least they were on sale...? It's difficult to stop feeling like I got a good deal whenever sales come around but that's part of the problem I think. Still I'm trying to keep numbers down best I can, after all I hardly go out now. I'm pretty comfortable with the many totes situation as I can rotate them every few weeks and just grab and go. I will eventually find favourites among the 4, which would give me an additonal reason later on to downsize to just the ones I really love. 2 of them might go. More positively, I've finally sold my birkin after painfully accepting I'm not getting enough uses out of it, and another leather tote that was a bit heavy and feels like a weight has been lifted!

There are 4 bags in my peripheral collection - a green bucket bag (LV neonoe bb), a small market tote from Marni, a leather holdall and a canvas holdall. The first 2 are new and impulse-ish, they seemed pretty fun, lol. Don't know how I would take to the bucket bag style, but I'm aiming to sell/donate the holdalls in time as they are way too bulky and heavy for everyday use.

From here on I'm focusing on being more prudent in the bags I buy and spending less but buying quality where necessary. I *think* I can allow repeats as long as they are in styles I have and regularly use, but this in moderation ie I don't want to end up justifying repeats all the time.


----------



## bagnut1

swallowtails said:


> I love coming back to this thread for some downsizing inspiration which is especially needed right now. Thank you ladies!
> 
> I've started saving my collection to Pinterest to track how many bags I currently have and how often I use them (the new notes feature is good for that). Created a section for wishlists as well so I can refer to my wants from time to time and prune that list whenever something falls off my priorities, this has helped me limit spending immensely especially in the impulse buys department.
> 
> My March check-in: after selling off / donating many bags in styles I don't use often, my core to-keep collection now consists of 6 bags: 4 black totes, 1 hand carry black handbag, 1 handbag with a flap. 3(!!) of these are new acquisitions this year despite trying to downsize but at least they were on sale...? It's difficult to stop feeling like I got a good deal whenever sales come around but that's part of the problem I think. Still I'm trying to keep numbers down best I can, after all I hardly go out now. I'm pretty comfortable with the many totes situation as I can rotate them every few weeks and just grab and go. I will eventually find favourites among the 4, which would give me an additonal reason later on to downsize to just the ones I really love. 2 of them might go. More positively, I've finally sold my birkin after painfully accepting I'm not getting enough uses out of it, and another leather tote that was a bit heavy and feels like a weight has been lifted!
> 
> There are 4 bags in my peripheral collection - a green bucket bag (LV neonoe bb), a small market tote from Marni, a leather holdall and a canvas holdall. The first 2 are new and impulse-ish, they seemed pretty fun, lol. Don't know how I would take to the bucket bag style, but I'm aiming to sell/donate the holdalls in time as they are way too bulky and heavy for everyday use.
> 
> From here on I'm focusing on being more prudent in the bags I buy and spending less but buying quality where necessary. I *think* I can allow repeats as long as they are in styles I have and regularly use, but this in moderation ie I don't want to end up justifying repeats all the time.


Wow congratulations!  It sounds like you have made great progress focusing on you, now. (I can imagine how hard it was to get to letting go of the B. Those girls seem to take on a life of their own for their owners.)

Repeats are an issue for me too but I’m capping mine at 3 of the same exact bag/size combo, which feels ok for now. I’ll revisit that (and my collection philosophy in general) after “new normal” has been a reality for a year or so. 

Your Pinterest idea is a good one and you are the second person this week to inspire me to start noting more thoughtfully when and how I use my bags and where the holes might be (assuming there are any LOL).  I’m going to take a stab at using my apple notes repository for this.

Thanks for sharing and inspiring!


----------



## diane278

I feel that I have every bag I need. I’d like to add a Della Cavalleria, but if it doesn’t happen, I’m ok with what I have.  I have recently been thinning out my clothing, and I think I’ve got things balanced out.
All I need now is for life to go back, at least a little, to pre-Covid days...before I get much older.


----------



## Ellie243

Bags & Bunnies said:


> After sleeping on it for a few nights and also reading all 48 pages of this thread, I decided to slow down my decision making. Also thought I should not just look at my luxury collection in isolation... so I put ALL my bags into categories on Pinterest by capacity, style, and function in a way that probably only makes sense to me. *Does anything else organize their collection digitally?*
> 
> View attachment 5004379
> 
> 
> For now I've decided to put my Dior Addict flap and 4 other contemporary bags on the chopping block or what folks in this thread call "closet of departing handbags". These are bags I wasn't reaching for even pre-COVID and am unlikely to pick up over other bags.
> 
> I'm keeping the Chanel Coco Handle and LV Palm Springs Mini "on watch". I feel like I haven't given them a proper chance since both were purchased during the last 6 months. So am taking @jblended's advice to take them out more often for test drives. I'm also going to try them with different straps to see if I like them more.
> 
> 12 small bags still seem like too many... but the first row is pretty much the only bags I'm using during the pandemic.


I made a google slides deck with all of my bags on it so I can see all of them easily. I was originally going to give each bag one slide but I decided to group the non designer bags together into categories. For example, I have a lot of cotton or canvas tote bags from events so I just put them together on a slide labeled "totes". I used the insert picture feature on google slides and just take pictures from my laptop. I was doing it on pinterest but then not all of my bags are on there.


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

Ellie243 said:


> I made a google slides deck with all of my bags on it so I can see all of them easily. I was originally going to give each bag one slide but I decided to group the non designer bags together into categories. For example, I have a lot of cotton or canvas tote bags from events so I just put them together on a slide labeled "totes". I used the insert picture feature on google slides and just take pictures from my laptop. I was doing it on pinterest but then not all of my bags are on there.



I also group non designer bags together. You can actually upload photos to Pinterest and I like how you can setup sections that show the first 3 pins... because I feel like I shouldn't have anything more than 3 in each category. I've also started organizing my bag collection pins by size and then again by color to look at them from multiple points of view.


----------



## bagnut1

Back in the aughts a dear friend introduced me to what she called the “Dooda” bag, which is small and typically has at least one of these characteristics: bright color, distinct shape, made with unusual materials or hardware, and/or handmade.  It is usually relatively inexpensive and one takes it for a ride as a quirky/smart finish to a casual outfit for running errands or meeting a friend for a drink.  The best Dooda bags stay with you until they (or you) fall apart.  The bag she was wearing when she schooled me on the concept was a handmade red leather cross-body pochette with fantastic and just-the-right-side of completely over-the-top fringe.

My recent teardown and reevaluation of my collection made me realize that I have completely neglected the role of the Dooda over the last few years.  This past week, while obsessing over spring and hopefully a return to something close to normal, I researched candidates and decided to repurpose a small portion of my Closet for Departing Bags (they are all now gone!) to be the Closet for Doodas.  (Like Departing Bags, I don't need to include any occupant Doodas in my collection count.)

It will be at least a month or two before it is weather-appropriate for this, but here is what I ordered.  It's handmade, takes up almost no room (smooshes flat), and will be happy with one of my sturdier crossbody straps.


----------



## whateve

bagnut1 said:


> Back in the aughts a dear friend introduced me to what she called the “Dooda” bag, which is small and typically has at least one of these characteristics: bright color, distinct shape, made with unusual materials or hardware, and/or handmade.  It is usually relatively inexpensive and one takes it for a ride as a quirky/smart finish to a casual outfit for running errands or meeting a friend for a drink.  The best Dooda bags stay with you until they (or you) fall apart.  The bag she was wearing when she schooled me on the concept was a handmade red leather cross-body pochette with fantastic and just-the-right-side of completely over-the-top fringe.
> 
> My recent teardown and reevaluation of my collection made me realize that I have completely neglected the role of the Dooda over the last few years.  This past week, while obsessing over spring and hopefully a return to something close to normal, I researched candidates and decided to repurpose a small portion of my Closet for Departing Bags (they are all now gone!) to be the Closet for Doodas.  (Like Departing Bags, I don't need to include any occupant Doodas in my collection count.)
> 
> It will be at least a month or two before it is weather-appropriate for this, but here is what I ordered.  It's handmade, takes up almost no room (smooshes flat), and will be happy with one of my sturdier crossbody straps.
> 
> View attachment 5032809


I love this idea! I have a Dooda bag, that is trimmed with fur. I can't upload photos today.


----------



## Egel

bagnut1 said:


> Back in the aughts a dear friend introduced me to what she called the “Dooda” bag, which is small and typically has at least one of these characteristics: bright color, distinct shape, made with unusual materials or hardware, and/or handmade.  It is usually relatively inexpensive and one takes it for a ride as a quirky/smart finish to a casual outfit for running errands or meeting a friend for a drink.  The best Dooda bags stay with you until they (or you) fall apart.  The bag she was wearing when she schooled me on the concept was a handmade red leather cross-body pochette with fantastic and just-the-right-side of completely over-the-top fringe.
> 
> My recent teardown and reevaluation of my collection made me realize that I have completely neglected the role of the Dooda over the last few years.  This past week, while obsessing over spring and hopefully a return to something close to normal, I researched candidates and decided to repurpose a small portion of my Closet for Departing Bags (they are all now gone!) to be the Closet for Doodas.  (Like Departing Bags, I don't need to include any occupant Doodas in my collection count.)
> 
> It will be at least a month or two before it is weather-appropriate for this, but here is what I ordered.  It's handmade, takes up almost no room (smooshes flat), and will be happy with one of my sturdier crossbody straps.
> 
> View attachment 5032809


I love this concept. This is exactly why I have a small micro minibag collection. Sometimes a fun bag can give so much, it makes your whole outfit more light hearted.


----------



## whateve

This is my Dooda bag. I probably have others as I love quirky, bright and distinct.


----------



## bagnut1

whateve said:


> This is my Dooda bag. I probably have others as I love quirky, bright and distinct.


YES!  Love it!  Definitely a Dooda!!!


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I feel that I have every bag I need. I’d like to add a Della Cavalleria, but if it doesn’t happen, I’m ok with what I have.  I have recently been thinning out my clothing, and I think I’ve got things balanced out.
> All I need now is for life to go back, at least a little, to pre-Covid days...before I get much older.


Purse peace!!

When I do my closet switchover in a couple of weeks I am going to be ruthless about discarding little- or unused clothing.  My goal is to buy no more than 1 new garment for every 2 discarded.  If I could do that I could fit everything inside of my main closet instead of having to use a secondary one.  (It is amazing to me how small I thought this closet was at first and how most of its contents are almost never worn, even before Covid.  Need to get a true capsule wardrobe approach.)


----------



## Joule

Gave away two more bags today - the barista who rang up my coffee this morning got a small Bottega Veneta intrecciato crossbody and a large blue Longchamp Néo. I hope she really is as happy as she seemed to be to get them. We need all the joy we can get these days.


----------



## bagnut1

Joule said:


> Gave away two more bags today - the barista who rang up my coffee this morning got a small Bottega Veneta intrecciato crossbody and a large blue Longchamp Néo. I hope she really is as happy as she seemed to be to get them. We need all the joy we can get these days.


That is such a lovely thing to do!


----------



## Joule

bagnut1 said:


> That is such a lovely thing to do!


Oh, it helped me too - closet space is a hot commodity.


----------



## diane278

Joule said:


> Oh, it helped me too - *closet space is a hot commodity.*


I always thought I had a 12 ft long closet, but I just measured and it’s only 9’.  (I also have a small coat closet and closets in the two additional bedrooms, that are used for other storage needs.)  Sweaters  reside in a cabinet bought for that purpose.  Still, 9’ is not a lot of space for bags, clothing and shoes. *Today, I removed a number of tunics I no longer like and a number of jeans that no longer like me....this isn’t as easy as I thought it would be at this point in my life.  *


----------



## jblended

Joule said:


> Gave away two more bags today - the barista who rang up my coffee this morning got a small Bottega Veneta intrecciato crossbody and a large blue Longchamp Néo. I hope she really is as happy as she seemed to be to get them. We need all the joy we can get these days.


What an incredible thing to do; you're awesome for thinking of it. 
No doubt she was over the moon! Both of those are really great bags! I think I'd faint if I were ever gifted them. 
In Feb, I gave a small crossbody pouch to a grocery store cashier who admired it. She was giddy with joy and it really made my day seeing her face light up under her mask. Those are really special moments, and the memory of surprising someone like that will be with us forever.

I recently stumbled upon a thread on the Rebecca Minkoff sub-forums where members were re-homing their bags to anyone who wanted them, free of charge.
Another fabulous member on here (@JenJBS) donated some bags to victims of domestic violence early this year.
These are only the small stories of sharing and bag surprises that we hear about, can you imagine how much happens that we don't even know about? There's so much generosity on tpf, it's inspirational. 


diane278 said:


> Today, I removed a number of tunics I no longer like and a number of jeans that no longer like me....this isn’t as easy as I thought it would be at this point in my life.


It sounds like you're doing it just right! Any progress is still progress!
I'm struggling with a couple of pieces of clothing that I still like but am not sure that I should be keeping. I don't know if I'm bored with them and need a break for the time being, or if this is the point where I should just remove them entirely. It's the first time I've struggled to release clothes as normally that is the easiest category for me to pare down.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> What an incredible thing to do; you're awesome for thinking of it.
> No doubt she was over the moon! Both of those are really great bags! I think I'd faint if I were ever gifted them.
> In Feb, I gave a small crossbody pouch to a grocery store cashier who admired it. She was giddy with joy and it really made my day seeing her face light up under her mask. Those are really special moments, and the memory of surprising someone like that will be with us forever.
> 
> I recently stumbled upon a thread on the Rebecca Minkoff sub-forums where members were re-homing their bags to anyone who wanted them, free of charge.
> Another fabulous member on here (@JenJBS) donated some bags to victims of domestic violence early this year.
> These are only the small stories of sharing and bag surprises that we hear about, can you imagine how much happens that we don't even know about? There's so much generosity on tpf, it's inspirational.
> 
> It sounds like you're doing it just right! Any progress is still progress!
> I'm struggling with a couple of pieces of clothing that I still like but am not sure that I should be keeping. I don't know if I'm bored with them and need a break for the time being, or if this is the point where I should just remove them entirely. It's the first time I've struggled to release clothes as normally that is the easiest category for me to pare down.



You are inspirational, dear friend.


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> You are inspirational, dear friend.


No, you are!  No, but really, _you_ _are_!
I've got 3 bags in mind to release in the coming months, and I'm taking a leaf out of your book and giving them to the DV shelter. Editing this way makes the journey so much richer!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> No, you are!  No, but really, _you_ _are_!
> I've got 3 bags in mind to release in the coming months, and I'm taking a leaf out of your book and giving them to the DV shelter. Editing this way makes the journey so much richer!



To friends who inspire each other! 

Agreed. Much easier.


----------



## Joule

jblended said:


> What an incredible thing to do; you're awesome for thinking of it.
> No doubt she was over the moon! Both of those are really great bags! I think I'd faint if I were ever gifted them.
> In Feb, I gave a small crossbody pouch to a grocery store cashier who admired it. She was giddy with joy and it really made my day seeing her face light up under her mask. Those are really special moments, and the memory of surprising someone like that will be with us forever.
> 
> I recently stumbled upon a thread on the Rebecca Minkoff sub-forums where members were re-homing their bags to anyone who wanted them, free of charge.
> Another fabulous member on here (@JenJBS) donated some bags to victims of domestic violence early this year.
> These are only the small stories of sharing and bag surprises that we hear about, can you imagine how much happens that we don't even know about? There's so much generosity on tpf, it's inspirational.
> 
> It sounds like you're doing it just right! Any progress is still progress!
> I'm struggling with a couple of pieces of clothing that I still like but am not sure that I should be keeping. I don't know if I'm bored with them and need a break for the time being, or if this is the point where I should just remove them entirely. It's the first time I've struggled to release clothes as normally that is the easiest category for me to pare down.


I don't deserve such high praise, but I really appreciate your kindness. Thank you for that.  It is a lovely feeling to see someone experience unexpected joy; I know I'm lucky to have shared in it. 

And yes, JenJBS is a great one, I agree!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> What an incredible thing to do; you're awesome for thinking of it.
> No doubt she was over the moon! Both of those are really great bags! I think I'd faint if I were ever gifted them.
> In Feb, I gave a small crossbody pouch to a grocery store cashier who admired it. She was giddy with joy and it really made my day seeing her face light up under her mask. Those are really special moments, and the memory of surprising someone like that will be with us forever.
> 
> I recently stumbled upon a thread on the Rebecca Minkoff sub-forums where members were re-homing their bags to anyone who wanted them, free of charge.
> Another fabulous member on here (@JenJBS) donated some bags to victims of domestic violence early this year.
> These are only the small stories of sharing and bag surprises that we hear about, can you imagine how much happens that we don't even know about? There's so much generosity on tpf, it's inspirational.
> 
> It sounds like you're doing it just right! Any progress is still progress!
> I'm struggling with a couple of pieces of clothing that I still like but am not sure that I should be keeping. I don't know if I'm bored with them and need a break for the time being, or if this is the point where I should just remove them entirely. It's the first time I've struggled to release clothes as normally that is the easiest category for me to pare down.


I'm struggling with clothing too. I lost some weight about a year or so ago, but didn't go anywhere almost all last year. Since we've started going out again, I've wanted to wear clothing that is more form fitting, and am getting frustrated with clothes I loved before. I don't want to get rid of things too quickly because my body could change again.


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> To friends who inspire each other!


They're the best kind! Cheers!


whateve said:


> I'm struggling with clothing too. I lost some weight about a year or so ago, but didn't go anywhere almost all last year. Since we've started going out again, I've wanted to wear clothing that is more form fitting, and am getting frustrated with clothes I loved before. I don't want to get rid of things too quickly because my body could change again.


Ooh  ...maybe this is why I'm struggling as well. My weight has changed, so perhaps that's what's confusing me with regards to letting clothing go.
However, your situation is different. You lost this weight a full year ago! You're already maintaining the loss so there's no need to worry about regaining any weight. Your body has settled. 
If tailoring clothing to your new size isn't an option, would you consider a "closet for departing clothes" until you're entirely sure you want to let them go? It's what I've decided to do with the clothes I'm struggling with right now.


----------



## diane278

Despite the many books I’ve read on minimizing, and there have been plenty, this small book has, without a doubt, been the most effective. While I do not aspire to reach the level of the young author, it has has been life-changing for me.  At 71, I have spent decades binging and purging with possessions, including bags, clothing, books, jewelry, art.  The author has achieved a level that I think is much easier for the young, but this book has still gotten me to a level I’ve not achieved previously.

(I particularly like the lists at the back of the book for times when I need to remind myself of my goals.)


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Despite the many books I’ve read on minimizing, and there have been plenty, this small book has, without a doubt, been the most effective. While I do not aspire to reach the level of the young author, it has has been life-changing for me.  At 71, I have spent decades binging and purging with possessions, including bags, clothing, books, jewelry, art.  The author has achieved a level that I think is much easier for the young, but this book has still gotten me to a level I’ve not achieved previously.
> 
> (I particularly like the lists at the back of the book for times when I need to remind myself of my goals.)
> 
> View attachment 5043749


Wow I had this on my iPad “want to read” list (along with a dozen other stuff-related titles). Thanks for the recommendation, have just started on it!


----------



## JenJBS

Joule said:


> I don't deserve such high praise, but I really appreciate your kindness. Thank you for that.  It is a lovely feeling to see someone experience unexpected joy; I know I'm lucky to have shared in it.
> 
> And yes, JenJBS is a great one, I agree!



Awww!  Thank you, Joule! Very sweet of you!


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

diane278 said:


> Despite the many books I’ve read on minimizing, and there have been plenty, this small book has, without a doubt, been the most effective. While I do not aspire to reach the level of the young author, it has has been life-changing for me.  At 71, I have spent decades binging and purging with possessions, including bags, clothing, books, jewelry, art.  The author has achieved a level that I think is much easier for the young, but this book has still gotten me to a level I’ve not achieved previously.
> 
> (I particularly like the lists at the back of the book for times when I need to remind myself of my goals.)
> 
> View attachment 5043749



I just finished the book. The list of tips are super helpful! I found these resonated with me the most:
10. Minimize anything you have in multiple... you can still cut with fewer scissors. You can still write with fewer pens.
17. Organizing is not minimizing
22. Discard the things you have already forgotten about
23. Don't get creative when you're trying to discard things
24. Let go of the idea of getting your money's worth
similarly 30. Don't get hung up on the prices you initially paid
33. Discard any possession you can't discuss with passion
34. If you lost it, would you buy it again?
similarly 43. What if you started from scratch?

Favorite one is *51. If it's not a "hell, yes!" it's a "no."*


----------



## bagnut1

Bags & Bunnies said:


> I just finished the book. The list of tips are super helpful! I found these resonated with me the most:
> 10. Minimize anything you have in multiple... you can still cut with fewer scissors. You can still write with fewer pens.
> 17. Organizing is not minimizing
> 22. Discard the things you have already forgotten about
> 23. Don't get creative when you're trying to discard things
> 24. Let go of the idea of getting your money's worth
> similarly 30. Don't get hung up on the prices you initially paid
> 33. Discard any possession you can't discuss with passion
> 34. If you lost it, would you buy it again?
> similarly 43. What if you started from scratch?
> 
> Favorite one is *51. If it's not a "hell, yes!" it's a "no."*


I'm looking forward to finishing this after the weekend and definitely agree with the tips you pointed out.

Especially #43.  I once had to start almost completely from scratch with my jewelry - it was ultimately one of the best self-awareness learning experiences of my life.  Since The Theft I have rehomed nearly every piece that remained that was not a gift from my husband or a family heirloom, and have rehomed very few pieces acquired afterwards.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> I'm looking forward to finishing this after the weekend and definitely agree with the tips you pointed out.
> 
> Especially #43.  I once had to start almost completely from scratch with my jewelry - it was ultimately one of the best self-awareness learning experiences of my life.  Since The Theft I have rehomed nearly every piece that remained that was not a gift from my husband or a family heirloom, and have rehomed very few pieces acquired afterwards.



I have an exercise I sometimes put myself through. When there’s a weather disaster, such as a flood, fire, hurricane, etc, I think about what I’d replace if everything were destroyed. It can be sobering to realize that some things I love (paintings) cannot be replaced, but most other things don’t matter that much to me.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I have an exercise I sometimes put myself through. When there’s a weather disaster, such as a flood, fire, hurricane, etc, I think about what I’d replace if everything were destroyed. It can be sobering to realize that some things I love (paintings) cannot be replaced, but most other things don’t matter that much to me.


Yes!  People (including pets) and art are not replaceable.  Almost everything else is.


----------



## Egel

diane278 said:


> I have an exercise I sometimes put myself through. When there’s a weather disaster, such as a flood, fire, hurricane, etc, I think about what I’d replace if everything were destroyed. It can be sobering to realize that some things I love (paintings) cannot be replaced, but most other things don’t matter that much to me.


This is so true. I love a lot of things but the idea of your fridge was not something I could do in my mini fridge. That same day I got this cheap plastic toy inside one of those chocolate eggs. The toy now lives in my mailbox and I get instantly happy every time I see it. I will never be as creative as you, but I do agree that happiness should be more than consumption, or mindless overconsumption at worst.


----------



## diane278

Egel said:


> This is so true. I love a lot of things but the idea of your fridge was not something I could do in my mini fridge. That same day I got this cheap plastic toy inside one of those chocolate eggs. The toy now lives in my mailbox and I get instantly happy every time I see it. I will never be as creative as you, but I do agree that happiness should be more than consumption, or mindless overconsumption at worst.


Thank you for your generous & kind words.  Before Covid, I was beginning to collect small interesting objects, often rocks that I decorated. When visiting friends, I would sometimes quietly tuck one into a place when no one was looking. Eventually, they were discovered....and I’d sometimes get a phone call or text. Sometimes someone called after I left to tell me that they looked but didn’t find anything....and I’d tell them that it was a random thing.  That’s why small decorated rocks seemed practical....I could take them from my yard. I expect the things to be tossed, but one friend actually brought a rock back and hid it my house!  Nail polish flowers are easy to do on rocks, as are hearts and initials. Of course, with covid, I’ve been on hiatus. I’m currently waiting for a new idea to pop into my head....it can take awhile.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Thank you for your generous & kind words.  Before Covid, I was beginning to collect small interesting objects, often rocks that I decorated. When visiting friends, I would sometimes quietly tuck one into a place when no one was looking. Eventually, they were discovered....and I’d sometimes get a phone call or text. Sometimes someone called after I left to tell me that they looked but didn’t find anything....and I’d tell them that it was a random thing.  That’s why small decorated rocks seemed practical....I could take them from my yard. I expect the things to be tossed, but one friend actually brought a rock back and hid it my house!  Nail polish flowers are easy to do on rocks, as are hearts and initials. Of course, with covid, I’ve been on hiatus. I’m currently waiting for a new idea to pop into my head....it can take awhile.


That's fantastic!  It reminded me of a friend who used to put objects into people's coat pockets at parties.  (He was less creative than you!)


----------



## Egel

diane278 said:


> Thank you for your generous & kind words.  Before Covid, I was beginning to collect small interesting objects, often rocks that I decorated. When visiting friends, I would sometimes quietly tuck one into a place when no one was looking. Eventually, they were discovered....and I’d sometimes get a phone call or text. Sometimes someone called after I left to tell me that they looked but didn’t find anything....and I’d tell them that it was a random thing.  That’s why small decorated rocks seemed practical....I could take them from my yard. I expect the things to be tossed, but one friend actually brought a rock back and hid it my house!  Nail polish flowers are easy to do on rocks, as are hearts and initials. Of course, with covid, I’ve been on hiatus. I’m currently waiting for a new idea to pop into my head....it can take awhile.


That is so sweet of you to do. It was your own year through easter egghunt. Things like these don't cost a thing but they are so heartwarming. My friends send food by mail. Mostly things like doughnuts or cupcakes. We alter each others names so things get send out to "you've got this" or "almost there". That lights up the mood a little too. 

If your friends live nearby and are mobile, you could hide a rock on a walking route or in their garden. I am sure you will come up with something equally or more heartwarming.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Thank you for your generous & kind words.  Before Covid, I was beginning to collect small interesting objects, often rocks that I decorated. When visiting friends, I would sometimes quietly tuck one into a place when no one was looking. Eventually, they were discovered....and I’d sometimes get a phone call or text. Sometimes someone called after I left to tell me that they looked but didn’t find anything....and I’d tell them that it was a random thing.  That’s why small decorated rocks seemed practical....I could take them from my yard. I expect the things to be tossed, but one friend actually brought a rock back and hid it my house!  Nail polish flowers are easy to do on rocks, as are hearts and initials. Of course, with covid, I’ve been on hiatus. I’m currently waiting for a new idea to pop into my head....it can take awhile.


You amaze me with your creativity.


----------



## TheBagLady20

I’m struggling to edit down my single duty bags (like letting go of a woc for example, since I can use a mini in its place).  I want to avoid having bags that are limiting, uncomfortable, fussy and stand out because of logos. With that said, I’m considering letting go of a red medium flap (as it’s a bit limiting in size and color) and a patent woc (too small to use) but I don’t want to regret this decision either. Any advice?  I don’t want to be  rash, but I also want to use and love what I have. The medium flap looks great on other people, but it’s not my style.  It’s my only classic flap.  Thoughts?


----------



## diane278

TheBagLady20 said:


> I’m struggling to edit down my single duty bags (like letting go of a woc for example, since I can use a mini in its place).  I want to avoid having bags that are limiting, uncomfortable, fussy and stand out because of logos. With that said, I’m considering letting go of a red medium flap (as it’s a bit limiting in size and color) and a patent woc (too small to use) but I don’t want to regret this decision either. Any advice?  I don’t want to be  rash, but I also want to use and love what I have. The medium flap looks great on other people, but it’s not my style.  It’s my only classic flap.  Thoughts?



When I’m undecided, I remove the bag(s) to my guest room closet (my closet for departing bags). I leave them there, out of my sight, to see if I miss them.  If I go take them out and use them, then I know they’re not ready to leave. If I‘m fine without them, I let them go.


----------



## TheBagLady20

diane278 said:


> When I’m undecided, I remove the bag(s) to my guest room closet (my closet for departing bags). I leave them there, out of my sight, to see if I miss them.  If I go take them out and use them, then I know they’re not ready to leave. If I‘m fine without them, I let them go.



I’ll give that a try and see how I feel. Thank you!


----------



## bagnut1

TheBagLady20 said:


> I’m struggling to edit down my single duty bags (like letting go of a woc for example, since I can use a mini in its place).  I want to avoid having bags that are limiting, uncomfortable, fussy and stand out because of logos. With that said, I’m considering letting go of a red medium flap (as it’s a bit limiting in size and color) and a patent woc (too small to use) but I don’t want to regret this decision either. Any advice?  I don’t want to be  rash, but I also want to use and love what I have. The medium flap looks great on other people, but it’s not my style.  It’s my only classic flap.  Thoughts?


FWIW I had a nice collection of WOCs but when I started needing to carry readers they no longer worked for me.  I let them all go and haven’t looked back.  I need my bags to do what I need them to do (which is hold my stuff!).  And, @diane278 ‘s Closet for Departing Bags is genius.  

At one time I thought I would get a mini Chanel to replace WOCs but ran out of energy trying to get the right one.  Maybe I will look into this again......


----------



## TheBagLady20

bagnut1 said:


> FWIW I had a nice collection of WOCs but when I started needing to carry readers they no longer worked for me.  I let them all go and haven’t looked back.  I need my bags to do what I need them to do (which is hold my stuff!).  And, @diane278 ‘s Closet for Departing Bags is genius.
> 
> At one time I thought I would get a mini Chanel to replace WOCs but ran out of energy trying to get the right one.  Maybe I will look into this again......



Thank you! I bought the woc before allergies, so now I have to carry an inhaler and epi pen at the bare minimum. You are right, from a bags need to fit our life perspective, then letting go of the ones that aren’t fully useful should be a no brainer.

I did buy a mini last summer, I kind of regret getting it. It fits a lot, but the size/shape/color feels a little young on me. It looks great on those who have it.  Covid happened right after, so I haven’t had a chance to use it regularly, so I’m not sure if it’s something I would love or feel meh over.  I do like small crossbody bags for food shopping and weddings. Nice to have one to fit both extremes. lol.


----------



## bagnut1

TheBagLady20 said:


> food shopping and weddings


ROTFL!!!!


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

bagnut1 said:


> FWIW I had a nice collection of WOCs but when I started needing to carry readers they no longer worked for me.  I let them all go and haven’t looked back.  I need my bags to do what I need them to do (which is hold my stuff!).  And, @diane278 ‘s Closet for Departing Bags is genius.
> 
> At one time I thought I would get a mini Chanel to replace WOCs but ran out of energy trying to get the right one.  Maybe I will look into this again......



I also really wanted to have a Chanel woc in my collection as well - love the dainty chain! But after trying out 3 versions (the regular woc, the new mini woc, the square woc) at one point or another... I realized it’s just a fantasy bag that’s not practical at all if you want to carry items beyond keys phone and cards. It’s too annoying to play Tetris just to fit in some sunglasses!


----------



## Egel

TheBagLady20 said:


> I’ll give that a try and see how I feel. Thank you!


Don't reason your bags out of your life. The bag I loved but never wore is missed more than just another black bag. 

If you put the bags away and get them out after a while, listen to your gut. 

Getting rid of duplicates you don't use is easier than bags you're still attatched to. Be more like Marie Kondo and just take a picture of it doesn't work for everybody.


----------



## TheBagLady20

Egel said:


> Don't reason your bags out of your life. The bag I loved but never wore is missed more than just another black bag.



This is my worry. What non used but loved bag did you let go of?


----------



## TheBagLady20

Bags & Bunnies said:


> I also really wanted to have a Chanel woc in my collection as well - love the dainty chain! But after trying out 3 versions (the regular woc, the new mini woc, the square woc) at one point or another... I realized it’s just a fantasy bag that’s not practical at all if you want to carry items beyond keys phone and cards. It’s too annoying to play Tetris just to fit in some sunglasses!



I can’t imagine fitting in sunglasses. They’d have to be foldable and teeny tiny.


----------



## TheBagLady20

bagnut1 said:


> ROTFL!!!!



 I honestly do this as it makes food shopping feel like a special outing.  Lol.


----------



## Egel

TheBagLady20 said:


> This is my worry. What non used but loved bag did you let go of?


Not my picture but on Sex & the City they mentioned Cynthia Rowley and I wanted to look like Carrie. Fur wasn't frowned upon and it made me happy just to think about it. 

Then phones got bigger, the bag didn't fit mine and fur was not done anymore. Hadn't worn it in years, so it could go. I absolutely regretted that. Good thing that the bag was impossible and I could easilly source it pre-loved. 

I love bags and found that it's okay to keep some I don't use. Since I have enough, some don't have to perform as an actual bag but them making me happy is enough. I do have to say I also got rid of a plethora of black bags and there is no regret there.


----------



## TheBagLady20

Egel said:


> Not my picture but on Sex & the City they mentioned Cynthia Rowley and I wanted to look like Carrie. Fur wasn't frowned upon and it made me happy just to think about it.
> 
> Then phones got bigger, the bag didn't fit mine and fur was not done anymore. Hadn't worn it in years, so it could go. I absolutely regretted that. Good thing that the bag was impossible and I could easilly source it pre-loved.
> 
> I love bags and found that it's okay to keep some I don't use. Since I have enough, some don't have to perform as an actual bag but them making me happy is enough. I do have to say I also got rid of a plethora of black bags and there is no regret there.
> 
> View attachment 5051925



So unique!  I understand totally.  What sparks joy is not always what is most practical.  I’m going to use my woc next time I food shop and see if I feel bouncy and happy using it, as I can go without inhalers and epi pens for that kind of outing.


----------



## whateve

TheBagLady20 said:


> I can’t imagine fitting in sunglasses. They’d have to be foldable and teeny tiny.


I guess I could keep my sunglasses on my head. My keys don't even fit in a WOC. They have a big bulky thing on there for the car. I can't leave those out.


Egel said:


> Not my picture but on Sex & the City they mentioned Cynthia Rowley and I wanted to look like Carrie. Fur wasn't frowned upon and it made me happy just to think about it.
> 
> Then phones got bigger, the bag didn't fit mine and fur was not done anymore. Hadn't worn it in years, so it could go. I absolutely regretted that. Good thing that the bag was impossible and I could easilly source it pre-loved.
> 
> I love bags and found that it's okay to keep some I don't use. Since I have enough, some don't have to perform as an actual bag but them making me happy is enough. I do have to say I also got rid of a plethora of black bags and there is no regret there.
> 
> View attachment 5051925


I love this! I have a bag with fur. I love it because it is so silly. I'm not the original owner so I got it very cheap. I don't carry it a lot but I don't see any reason not to keep it. Because fur isn't popular I couldn't get much for it if I sold it. I don't feel bad for owning a fur bag because I'm keeping it out of a landfill.


----------



## Egel

@TheBagLady20 as long as the bag makes you happy, don't let go of it. If you regret it, it will be the money you have to pay again versus the closet space it takes up now. 

For me mentally moving it from "it's a bag an should function as such" to "it makes me happy to own" was quite a relieve.

@whateve I love my furs. Although I don't wear them anymore I still feel l love them more unused than someone else would but keeping it out of landfill is also a good reason. And whatever happens, it will always stay so incredibly soft, that always makes me happy too.


----------



## Riezky

I loved reading through this thread. I've collected a _slightly_ excessive number of bags, and getting a "shelf of departing bags" set up has helped me put aside about 20 to sell. The other thing that really helped was sorting all my bags by color; I am prone to buying a style I like in multiple colors. Being able to look at my shelf and see that maybe I don't need another red bag is much more helpful than looking at a shelf organized by style and seeing that I don't have a particular style in red. Hoping to get my collection to the point many of you have where every piece has its own purpose


----------



## Egel

Riezky said:


> I loved reading through this thread. I've collected a _slightly_ excessive number of bags, and getting a "shelf of departing bags" set up has helped me put aside about 20 to sell. The other thing that really helped was sorting all my bags by color; I am prone to buying a style I like in multiple colors. Being able to look at my shelf and see that maybe I don't need another red bag is much more helpful than looking at a shelf organized by style and seeing that I don't have a particular style in red. Hoping to get my collection to the point many of you have where every piece has its own purpose


Sorting by style and color can be such an eye opener. I moved, there was enough space for a bag-closet and all my bags finally in one place did shift my perspective. I already know I love to buy in multiples (style or color) but there were more bags that I thought. I never knew how much bags I owned because they were always scattered through the house.

There was a tremendous overflow in black, square, crossbody, flap bags. I mean, if one can even narrow down a subdivision that much, you know there's a lot. The crossbody department was already over flowing, not by numbers but because I hardly wear those. 

Let's just say a friend was just starting on her bag journey and in the work field and she has an amazing collection already


----------



## bagnut1

I think the last bag I bought at Bergdorf's was at least 5 years ago.  Since then I have very much streamlined my bag collection and focused on multiuse classics.

I do shop online with BG for other things, but I literally laughed out loud and involuntarily said "Oh my GOD" when I got an email suggesting that I would LOVE this bag:



I am sure it is lovely but it is SO..... NOT..... ME!  

Another perhaps unacknowledged victim of the pandemic:  shopping algorithms!


----------



## bagnut1

I seem to be in "one step forward, two steps back" mode right now. (Or, if I'm being completely faithful to the topic, it's one step back two steps forward!)

Long story short:  an impulse sale purchase of a color/style combo that fills a gap, a grail color of a discontinued new-to-me purchase, a replacement for a bag that I have not yet rehomed, and at least one too many new "doo dahs" for the summer.  I still have empty shelf space but not as much as I did when I did my last big purge.

What I have done is started detailed tracking of bag usage.  So far I have 3 months of data and it's not pretty - I have used fewer than half my bags at all during this time.  (I would expect more than half since I feel like only a small portion of my collection is truly seasonal and I try to change my bag daily.)  In about 6 months I think I'll have sufficient info to peacefully rehome the poor dears just sitting on the shelf.


----------



## Egel

bagnut1 said:


> I seem to be in "one step forward, two steps back" mode right now. (Or, if I'm being completely faithful to the topic, it's one step back two steps forward!)
> 
> Long story short:  an impulse sale purchase of a color/style combo that fills a gap, a grail color of a discontinued new-to-me purchase, a replacement for a bag that I have not yet rehomed, and at least one too many new "doo dahs" for the summer.  I still have empty shelf space but not as much as I did when I did my last big purge.
> 
> What I have done is started detailed tracking of bag usage.  So far I have 3 months of data and it's not pretty - I have used fewer than half my bags at all during this time.  (I would expect more than half since I feel like only a small portion of my collection is truly seasonal and I try to change my bag daily.)  In about 6 months I think I'll have sufficient info to peacefully rehome the poor dears just sitting on the shelf.


I started tracking too. Although I'm still in pandemic mode and do not even have a chance to go out, it's really insightfull to see what I wear when I do. 

Most of the time I tend to go for the beater bag and descide to switch that up more. As a bag enthousiast it feels a bit ridiculous to somehow save my pretty bags. No need for a pristine pretty bag if I'm to petty to use it.


----------



## diane278

Egel said:


> I started tracking too. Although I'm still in pandemic mode and do not even have a chance to go out, it's really insightfull to see what I wear when I do.
> 
> Most of the time I tend to go for the beater bag and descide to switch that up more. As a bag enthousiast it feels a bit ridiculous to somehow save my pretty bags. No need for a pristine pretty bag if I'm to petty to use it.


Although I’m not tracking usage, I came to the same conclusion awhile ago. I now use my all bags, even though I’m not living where my designer of choice is generally seen. I have used my Elsa Peretti Bone Cuff as inspiration. I wear it all the time and think it looks even better with the small _dings _and scratches. I’m 71, so waiting for “reasons” to use my better bags seems crazy….

 My current collection is at 13, divided among 4 basic categories:
1 tote
6 clutches
3 shoulder bags
3 small shoulder bags that I refer to as a “clutch on a strap” (my ‘grab & go‘ bags that I purchased for the pandemic but now realize work for my regular life….) 
I seem to have all my bases covered…..


----------



## Egel

diane278 said:


> Although I’m not tracking usage, I came to the same conclusion awhile ago. I now use my all bags, even though I’m not living where my designer of choice is generally seen. I have used my Elsa Peretti Bone Cuff as inspiration. I wear it all the time and think it looks even better with the small _dings _and scratches. I’m 71, so waiting for “reasons” to use my better bags seems crazy….
> 
> My current collection is at 13, divided among 4 basic categories:
> 1 tote
> 6 clutches
> 3 shoulder bags
> 3 small shoulder bags that I refer to as a “clutch on a strap” (my ‘grab & go‘ bags that I purchased for the pandemic but now realize work for my regular life….)
> I seem to have all my bases covered…..


I do have to say that I live vicariously trough your collection more than I wear my own bags  Your Birkin and clutches are a work of art.

I love the Bone cuff. And feel that it's okay to stuff being worn. I realised that I only wanted things to be flawless because influencers on instagram and youtube use filters. Models in magazines are airbrushed and everything is fake. In their faces and on their clothes there is not a wrinkel to be found. And how much I iron my clothes, after a day of wearing them they look like they've been worn. Especially now it's summer. I don't think anyone can keep linnen wrinkle free. But if people have tips, please let me know. 

I'm so sorry about the rant but I recently found and old pair of shoes that I bought because they had a scar. The shoes were new but the scar was embedded in the hide. And then the world changed, I forgot how to be myself and realised I don't have to look like a wrinkleless clone. There is a tad of lingering frustration there.


----------



## diane278

Egel said:


> I do have to say that I live vicariously trough your collection more than I wear my own bags  Your Birkin and clutches are a work of art.
> 
> I love the Bone cuff. And feel that it's okay to stuff being worn. I realised that I only wanted things to be flawless because influencers on instagram and youtube use filters. Models in magazines are airbrushed and everything is fake. In their faces and on their clothes there is not a wrinkel to be found. And how much I iron my clothes, after a day of wearing them they look like they've been worn. Especially now it's summer. I don't think anyone can keep linnen wrinkle free. But if people have tips, please let me know.
> 
> I'm so sorry about the rant but I recently found and old pair of shoes that I bought because they had a scar. The shoes were new but the scar was embedded in the hide. And then the world changed, I forgot how to be myself and realised I don't have to look like a wrinkleless clone. There is a tad of lingering frustration there.



Thank you for the kind words.

At 71, I’ve already gone through those challenges you mentioned. Somewhere along the way, I finally abandoned my efforts to find any kind of perfection. I decided to accept my “flaws”.  Sure, I’d like to have great bone structure and long legs.…but I’m much happier now, having let go of the impossible. 

The only wrinkle-free linen that I know of is either ironed and hanging on a hanger or in a photo. 

I love linen and I embrace it washed, dried in the dryer and softly wrinkled as it comes out if the dryer. I prefer that softness to stiffly ironed linen. For me, ironed linen looks like it’s been creased when it wrinkles. If an item gets too wrinkly I steam it lightly just enough to get the really deep creases to soften up.  But mostly, I leave it looking natural. I buy pieces in the softer, thinner linen.  The heavy linen that I only see in ironed dresses won’t work for me…..I’m too casual. the more I wash my linen pieces the softer they seem to become. I live in an extremely hot climate and find linen comfortable. And yes, at the end of a day it can look ‘tired” but I’m ok with that.

Wear those shoes. You chose them because they spoke to you. wear them with some wrinkled linen if you want. Dress however you want. When I want style inspiration, I look at women online who are my age and have found “their” look. Linda Rodin inspires my boho side and Linda V. Wright has inspired my uniform dressing. But I don’t look or dress like them.  It’s their comfort level with themselves I appreciate.  

Now I’m rambling…..


----------



## diane278

@Egel, here’s an old photo of me in an unironed linen tunic and unironed linen pants. I still have both the tunic and the pants.  (washed in the washing machine, dried in the dryer in medium heat and then hung up In the closet to wear.)  And yes, it got even more wrinkled as I wore it during the day….but this is who I am…..


----------



## Clearblueskies

diane278 said:


> @Egel, here’s an old photo of me in an unironed linen tunic and unironed linen pants. I still have both the tunic and the pants.  (washed in the washing machine, dried in the dryer in medium heat and then hung up In the closet to wear.)  And yes, it got even more wrinkled as I wore it during the day….but this is who I am…..
> 
> View attachment 5127494


I haven’t ironed anything since the beginning of the pandemic and honestly it’s been a revelation.  I might pick up an iron again for some things at some point, but I’ve realised for most natural fibres (I love linen too) it’s not necessary, makes little difference, and it’s probably better for the fibres not to.


----------



## whateve

Clearblueskies said:


> I haven’t ironed anything since the beginning of the pandemic and honestly it’s been a revelation.  I might pick up an iron again for some things at some point, but I’ve realised for most natural fibres (I love linen too) it’s not necessary, makes little difference, and it’s probably better for the fibres not to.


I've always hated ironing. There are things I haven't worn for an entire season because they were waiting to get ironed.


----------



## Clearblueskies

whateve said:


> I've always hated ironing. There are things I haven't worn for an entire season because they were waiting to get ironed.


Me too, loathe it  
One of my biggest shocks going into shared accommodation at college was discovering some people iron socks!


----------



## hotgalaxy

diane278 said:


> They’re still on house arrest. Since I’m making this up as I go along, I have no idea when any of these might be ready for relocation.  I’m wondering if, or when,  I’ll relinquish feelings of ownership. But there is a sense of relief to have at least started the process without feeling any regret....at least yet.


I am going to try this today. I like the idea of having them in a holding place for a while.


----------



## diane278

T


hotgalaxy said:


> I am going to try this today. I like the idea of having them in a holding place for a while.


Taking things out of my sight and living without them helps me to know whether or not I’d miss them if they were permanently gone.


----------



## whateve

Today I carried a bag I hadn't used for nearly 2 years.


----------



## hotgalaxy

Thanks diane278 I have quickly gone through my handbag collex.  It is made up of all types of bags, lux brand, contemporary and no name.  I put them all on the bed and only put back bags, clutches and SLG's on gut instinct, quick decision. I am really happy with this mornings couple of hours.  I have culled 2 handbags and four crossbody bags also four bags in the "holding shelf", I will review them in another few months.  I didn't realize how many bags I actually own.  When reading others comments saying they have 20 bags I was like "OMG!! thats a lot!!.  Hmmm I had far in excess of that amount!! Nothing like a closet clear out for self-reflection!!  Going to tackle another room next!


----------



## diane278

I’m now facing a life change that’s larger than turning 70. I’m planning to move to an independent living (senior) condo. It’s under construction. I have been clearing out my current house as much as possible. I’m going into a 2bd/2ba unit. I‘m having the closets painted but not outfitted. I’m having a closet company come in and build out what I need. I did this 20 years ago when I moved into my current house and can‘t see myself with a smallish closet with a single rod.  I won’t have room for anything that’s not earning it’s keep. I think my current bag collection is good, but I got rid of all the boxes the bags came in, except for a couple I’m currently using to hold misc things.  I’m planning on treating my bags as simply bags and not staging them as a collection.  This feels like progress but I can’t be sure until I see what it looks like after I’ve lived with it for awhile.…if I even get it completed. Posting it here makes me feel like I’m making a real commitment to change.  I hope it works!


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> I’m now facing a life change that’s larger than turning 70. I’m planning to move to an independent living (senior) condo. It’s under construction. I have been clearing out my current house as much as possible. I’m going into a 2bd/2ba unit. I‘m having the closets painted but not outfitted. I’m having a closet company come in and build out what I need. I did this 20 years ago when I moved into my current house and can‘t see myself with a smallish closet with a single rod.  I won’t have room for anything that’s not earning it’s keep. I think my current bag collection is good, but I got rid of all the boxes the bags came in, except for a couple I’m currently using to hold misc things.  I’m planning on treating my bags as simply bags and not staging them as a collection.  This feels like progress but I can’t be sure until I see what it looks like after I’ve lived with it for awhile.…if I even get it completed. Posting it here makes me feel like I’m making a real commitment to change.  I hope it works!


That's a big move! Are you staying in the same geographical area? Moving makes you look at everything as you pack it up so it'll be easier to cull out anything that you won't use.


----------



## hotgalaxy

diane278 said:


> I’m now facing a life change that’s larger than turning 70. I’m planning to move to an independent living (senior) condo. It’s under construction. I have been clearing out my current house as much as possible. I’m going into a 2bd/2ba unit. I‘m having the closets painted but not outfitted. I’m having a closet company come in and build out what I need. I did this 20 years ago when I moved into my current house and can‘t see myself with a smallish closet with a single rod.  I won’t have room for anything that’s not earning it’s keep. I think my current bag collection is good, but I got rid of all the boxes the bags came in, except for a couple I’m currently using to hold misc things.  I’m planning on treating my bags as simply bags and not staging them as a collection.  This feels like progress but I can’t be sure until I see what it looks like after I’ve lived with it for awhile.…if I even get it completed. Posting it here makes me feel like I’m making a real commitment to change.  I hope it works!


Goodness me, how exciting for you. Seems to me you are on the right track with regards to the planning of your new space.


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> That's a big move! Are you staying in the same geographical area? Moving makes you look at everything as you pack it up so it'll be easier to cull out anything that you won't use.


Yes, I’m staying in the same area. I’ve written before about my many futile attempts at simplifying my life. I think my age and circumstances are in perfect alignment for it to happen this time….my biggest challenge is trying to figure out what paintings will fit without looking crowded and how I’ll arrange them…..


hotgalaxy said:


> Goodness me, how exciting for you. Seems to me you are on the right track with regards to the planning of your new space.


I’m really trying!


----------



## Egel

diane278 said:


> Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> At 71, I’ve already gone through those challenges you mentioned. Somewhere along the way, I finally abandoned my efforts to find any kind of perfection. I decided to accept my “flaws”.  Sure, I’d like to have great bone structure and long legs.…but I’m much happier now, having let go of the impossible.
> 
> The only wrinkle-free linen that I know of is either ironed and hanging on a hanger or in a photo.
> 
> I love linen and I embrace it washed, dried in the dryer and softly wrinkled as it comes out if the dryer. I prefer that softness to stiffly ironed linen. For me, ironed linen looks like it’s been creased when it wrinkles. If an item gets too wrinkly I steam it lightly just enough to get the really deep creases to soften up.  But mostly, I leave it looking natural. I buy pieces in the softer, thinner linen.  The heavy linen that I only see in ironed dresses won’t work for me…..I’m too casual. the more I wash my linen pieces the softer they seem to become. I live in an extremely hot climate and find linen comfortable. And yes, at the end of a day it can look ‘tired” but I’m ok with that.
> 
> Wear those shoes. You chose them because they spoke to you. wear them with some wrinkled linen if you want. Dress however you want. When I want style inspiration, I look at women online who are my age and have found “their” look. Linda Rodin inspires my boho side and Linda V. Wright has inspired my uniform dressing. But I don’t look or dress like them.  It’s their comfort level with themselves I appreciate.
> 
> Now I’m rambling…..


When I wanted to find the style that suits me I always came back to the same things. I know what I want, I know what I like and I know not everybody has the same taste. It was never about that. But somehow things shifted. 

It might be my conformation bias talking but seeing unedited photo's of influencers during pfw really made me laugh. Some people just looked wrong. They look perfect in pictures but their face was unnaturally still on camera. Or you can see the visible fillers. 

To each their own offcourse, but if I don't gravitate to an unnatural look in my face, why would I strive for it in the rest of my appearance. I'm going to wear more linnen this summer 

Moving sounds exciting, I hope everything goes well. I moved during the pandemic and it is a great way to start over.


----------



## bagnut1

Egel said:


> They look perfect in pictures but their face was unnaturally still on camera. Or you can see the visible fillers.


Reminds me of a certain middle-aged celebrity who appeared on a British talk show a few years ago with a "dermatological malfunction."  Filler had gone wonky at the top of one cheek leaving a dimple in a spot that one never sees a dimple whenever this person smiled, which they tried very hard not to do.  (Which made for very strange television.)

Everyone should do whatever they feel is right for them.  One day I may eventually change my mind about "fixing" my face but I would be very sad at any age if people thought I had lost my mind believing I am fooling anyone.


----------



## whateve

bagnut1 said:


> Reminds me of a certain middle-aged celebrity who appeared on a British talk show a few years ago with a "dermatological malfunction."  Filler had gone wonky at the top of one cheek leaving a dimple in a spot that one never sees a dimple whenever this person smiled, which they tried very hard not to do.  (Which made for very strange television.)
> 
> Everyone should do whatever they feel is right for them.  One day I may eventually change my mind about "fixing" my face but I would be very sad at any age if people thought I had lost my mind believing I am fooling anyone.


I worked for a plastic surgeon while I was in college. Seeing it actually done and all the things that could go wrong makes me leery of having any myself.


----------



## Egel

bagnut1 said:


> Reminds me of a certain middle-aged celebrity who appeared on a British talk show a few years ago with a "dermatological malfunction."  Filler had gone wonky at the top of one cheek leaving a dimple in a spot that one never sees a dimple whenever this person smiled, which they tried very hard not to do.  (Which made for very strange television.)
> 
> Everyone should do whatever they feel is right for them.  One day I may eventually change my mind about "fixing" my face but I would be very sad at any age if people thought I had lost my mind believing I am fooling anyone.


A dear friend always told me to stay away from any injectables. Go from zero to facelift and if you get a facelift always get a necklift. Because you can't get a necklift without a facelift and turkey neck is a thing. If I ever decide to do anything, that will be it. 

So strange that thanks to tv and social media, plastic surgery is something to think about. Growing old natural is an option but there are so many other options out there too. The comedy Brazil, 1985 a must see if you like dark humor, suddenly looks very real.


----------



## 880

diane278 said:


> Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> At 71, I’ve already gone through those challenges you mentioned. Somewhere along the way, I finally abandoned my efforts to find any kind of perfection. I decided to accept my “flaws”.  Sure, I’d like to have great bone structure and long legs.…but I’m much happier now, having let go of the impossible.
> 
> The only wrinkle-free linen that I know of is either ironed and hanging on a hanger or in a photo.
> 
> I love linen and I embrace it washed, dried in the dryer and softly wrinkled as it comes out if the dryer. I prefer that softness to stiffly ironed linen. For me, ironed linen looks like it’s been creased when it wrinkles. If an item gets too wrinkly I steam it lightly just enough to get the really deep creases to soften up.  But mostly, I leave it looking natural. I buy pieces in the softer, thinner linen.  The heavy linen that I only see in ironed dresses won’t work for me…..I’m too casual. the more I wash my linen pieces the softer they seem to become. I live in an extremely hot climate and find linen comfortable. And yes, at the end of a day it can look ‘tired” but I’m ok with that.
> 
> Wear those shoes. You chose them because they spoke to you. wear them with some wrinkled linen if you want. Dress however you want. When I want style inspiration, I look at women online who are my age and have found “their” look. Linda Rodin inspires my boho side and Linda V. Wright has inspired my uniform dressing. But I don’t look or dress like them.  It’s their comfort level with themselves I appreciate.
> 
> Now I’m rambling…..


Reading your ramble makes me happy! 

I never iron

i believe in a little judicious Botox, filler, laser, as needed, by a talented medical, not cosmetic, professional. It should be minimal. One should be told about aftercare, upkeep. 

JMO though


----------



## diane278

880 said:


> Reading your ramble makes me happy!
> 
> I never iron
> 
> i believe in a little judicious Botox, filler, laser, as needed, by a talented medical, not cosmetic, professional. It should be minimal. One should be told about aftercare, upkeep.
> 
> JMO though


I’ve done laser and tried a few fillers. I think it’s best when done early on. But then, you never know when something will come out that helps.….I think people should do whatever makes them happy.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> .I think people should do whatever makes them happy.


Totally agree. (Except, perhaps, those few ladies who are happy with lips 3x the size they had at 20. It’s really hard to have a conversation with those!)


----------



## Gringach

Someone liked my post from November 2019 where I was explaining that I was struggling to get my collection to 10 bags!
Weeeeeel, after Covid and home office for over a year, which is planned to become the norm for my company, my lifestyle has changed so much that I sold many of my bags!
I am down to 6 premier bags (planning to add one Mulberry mini Alexa when the color I want is released) and 2 contemporary.
I even sold my one and only Hermes bag which was just not being used!
I took all the money and got jewelry instead 
I have to say I was always more of a jewelry person.. So I am quite happy with this move at the end. And I finally found purse peace 
Wishing everyone all the very best with their bag collection editing


----------



## bagnut1

Gringach said:


> Someone liked my post from November 2019 where I was explaining that I was struggling to get my collection to 10 bags!
> Weeeeeel, after Covid and home office for over a year, which is planned to become the norm for my company, my lifestyle has changed so much that I sold many of my bags!
> I am down to 6 premier bags (planning to add one Mulberry mini Alexa when the color I want is released) and 2 contemporary.
> I even sold my one and only Hermes bag which was just not being used!
> I took all the money and got jewelry instead
> I have to say I was always more of a jewelry person.. So I am quite happy with this move at the end. And I finally found purse peace
> Wishing everyone all the very best with their bag collection editing


Yay for you - Puse Peace is elusive Nirvana!

And, jewelry takes up so much less space than bags…..  congrats!


----------



## RueMonge

Gringach said:


> Someone liked my post from November 2019 where I was explaining that I was struggling to get my collection to 10 bags!
> Weeeeeel, after Covid and home office for over a year, which is planned to become the norm for my company, my lifestyle has changed so much that I sold many of my bags!
> I am down to 6 premier bags (planning to add one Mulberry mini Alexa when the color I want is released) and 2 contemporary.
> I even sold my one and only Hermes bag which was just not being used!
> I took all the money and got jewelry instead
> I have to say I was always more of a jewelry person.. So I am quite happy with this move at the end. And I finally found purse peace
> Wishing everyone all the very best with their bag collection editing


This post definitely needs pictures. I am delighted that you found your happy place.


----------



## Gringach

RueMonge said:


> This post definitely needs pictures. I am delighted that you found your happy place.


Ok here we go 
The small JUC with diamonds and the little Cartier Amulette in malachite
I use these everyday


----------



## RueMonge

Gringach said:


> Ok here we go
> The small JUC with diamonds and the little Cartier Amulette in malachite
> I use these everyday


Stunning!


----------



## Gringach

RueMonge said:


> Stunning!


Thank you


----------



## Egel

Gringach said:


> Someone liked my post from November 2019 where I was explaining that I was struggling to get my collection to 10 bags!
> Weeeeeel, after Covid and home office for over a year, which is planned to become the norm for my company, my lifestyle has changed so much that I sold many of my bags!
> I am down to 6 premier bags (planning to add one Mulberry mini Alexa when the color I want is released) and 2 contemporary.
> I even sold my one and only Hermes bag which was just not being used!
> I took all the money and got jewelry instead
> I have to say I was always more of a jewelry person.. So I am quite happy with this move at the end. And I finally found purse peace
> Wishing everyone all the very best with their bag collection editing


I'm so glad you found purse peace. Always being on the hunt for the next bag is exhausthing.

After the lockdown I decided to track what bag I'm wearing, with what clothing, to where and why. Just to get more insight in my bag habits. I then realised that any other bag is a want and not a need, I own a bag for any occasion. After realising that I put myself back on ban island.

It's so nice to actually use my bags and even nicer to get rid of that toxic idea of building a collection. I don't want to collect something that by itself can collect dust. There must be some kind of practicality in owning it.


----------



## whateve

Egel said:


> I'm so glad you found purse peace. Always being on the hunt for the next bag is exhausthing.
> 
> After the lockdown I decided to track what bag I'm wearing, with what clothing, to where and why. Just to get more insight in my bag habits. I then realised that any other bag is a want and not a need, I own a bag for any occasion. After realising that I put myself back on ban island.
> 
> It's so nice to actually use my bags and even nicer to get rid of that toxic idea of building a collection. I don't want to collect something that by itself can collect dust. There must be some kind of practicality in owning it.


I've been tracking for a couple years, taking last year off since I never went anywhere. My list of bags is in the order of acquisition. It is easy to tell that the bags I carry most are those at the bottom of the list - the newest to my collection. I may never achieve purse peace.


----------



## Gringach

Egel said:


> I'm so glad you found purse peace. Always being on the hunt for the next bag is exhausthing.
> 
> After the lockdown I decided to track what bag I'm wearing, with what clothing, to where and why. Just to get more insight in my bag habits. I then realised that any other bag is a want and not a need, I own a bag for any occasion. After realising that I put myself back on ban island.
> 
> It's so nice to actually use my bags and even nicer to get rid of that toxic idea of building a collection. I don't want to collect something that by itself can collect dust. There must be some kind of practicality in owning it.


I agree with you.. I use all my bags and I am so happy I have less! It is also less maintenance  
I am glad you came these conclusions   
I feel so much better since I don’t « collect » bags anymore too..


----------



## diane278

I think I’m there. I don’t feel any new bags pulling me. Right now, I’m in the process of selling my house and moving to a condo. Most of my bags are packed up. Yet, I’m fine with just the couple that I’m using. Once I get into my new place, and unpacked, I’ll have a better idea of where I’m at….and possibly reduce my collection.  It’ll be a couple of months till the place is ready…..


----------



## bagsandbeach

Loved reading this thread. I personally don't have an already-traveled-journey to share, since I'm new to luxury bag buying. 

What's interesting is, before I got on this "journey", I had literally one basic bag which I would use always, even if it didn't go well with my outfit. A bag was an accessory with a function and not really more than that for me. I would annually buy a bag because they would get worn out within a year's use. Money was not an issue, exposure was (I live in India, luxury stores have opened up in past few years).

Until, I bought a small Gucci bag from their outlet in La Vallee Village near Paris - it was blasphemous, of course, to spend so much money on a bag , but I convinced myself it would be the only one and that it wasn't even full price. This was in 2017 and that bag is still as good as new inspite of me using it so much.

And now, I am trying to build a functional, small bag closet - previously a foreign concept to me. 

Trying to build my bag closet from ground up, posted about it here - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/building-a-functional-curated-small-collection.1044580/

Would love suggestions from you lovely ladies, and what you have learned in your experiences, so I can avoid those mistakes early on.


----------



## diane278

@bagsandbeach, this is not going to be helpful, but I’ve learned that I enjoy the journey. Everything from falling in love with a brand to collecting pieces and even letting go of those items when I’m ready to get absorbed by a new brand. For me, there aren’t any real shortcuts….just a journey. At least that’s been my experience so far…


----------



## JenJBS

bagsandbeach said:


> Loved reading this thread. I personally don't have an already-traveled-journey to share, since I'm new to luxury bag buying.
> 
> What's interesting is, before I got on this "journey", I had literally one basic bag which I would use always, even if it didn't go well with my outfit. A bag was an accessory with a function and not really more than that for me. I would annually buy a bag because they would get worn out within a year's use. Money was not an issue, exposure was (I live in India, luxury stores have opened up in past few years).
> 
> Until, I bought a small Gucci bag from their outlet in La Vallee Village near Paris - it was blasphemous, of course, to spend so much money on a bag , but I convinced myself it would be the only one and that it wasn't even full price. This was in 2017 and that bag is still as good as new inspite of me using it so much.
> 
> And now, I am trying to build a functional, small bag closet - previously a foreign concept to me.
> 
> Trying to build my bag closet from ground up, posted about it here - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/building-a-functional-curated-small-collection.1044580/
> 
> Would love suggestions from you lovely ladies, and what you have learned in your experiences, so I can avoid those mistakes early on.



Know yourself - and stick with that. I don't 'do' flap bags. I let a friend talk me into one; and a second one I told myself, 'There's an exception to every rule. This is the exception. This one will work.' Nope... Both were mistakes. 

If you aren't sure if a style, material, or size will work for you, test it cheap. I wanted a circle bag. Got a 50% off Rebecca Minkoff, rather than a new/full price Ferragamo. Circle bags aren't really for me. Glad I didn't spend Ferragamo level money to learn that.

If you're a church goer, evening bags make excellent church bags - and lets me justify the price of evening bags, which I couldn't otherwise since I'd almost never use them if I didn't carry them to church. 

Please be kind to yourself. Mistakes will be made. That's human nature. And it's ok, as long as we learn from them. And your wise to learn from others' mistakes.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> @bagsandbeach, this is not going to be helpful, but I’ve learned that I enjoy the journey. Everything from falling in love with a brand to collecting pieces and even letting go of those items when I’m ready to get absorbed by a new brand. For me, there aren’t any real shortcuts….just a journey. At least that’s been my experience so far…


I couldn't agree more with this outlook!

Letting go of bags that I have fallen out of love with to make room for new treasures is part of the process.  My challenge is that in most cases I want to have options for the bags I truly love (usually different colors, sometimes different sizes).  Fortunately the "true love" category is currently only 2 models so I'm not feeling to fetish-y.... (and these for the most part have real staying power in my closet).


----------



## bagnut1

JenJBS said:


> Know yourself - and stick with that. I don't 'do' flap bags. I let a friend talk me into one; and a second one I told myself, 'There's an exception to every rule. This is the exception. This one will work.' Nope... Both were mistakes.
> 
> If you aren't sure if a style, material, or size will work for you, test it cheap. I wanted a circle bag. Got a 50% off Rebecca Minkoff, rather than a new/full price Ferragamo. Circle bags aren't really for me. Glad I didn't spend Ferragamo level money to learn that.
> 
> If you're a church goer, evening bags make excellent church bags - and lets me justify the price of evening bags, which I couldn't otherwise since I'd almost never use them if I didn't carry them to church.
> 
> Please be kind to yourself. Mistakes will be made. That's human nature. And it's ok, as long as we learn from them. And your wise to learn from others' mistakes.


Great point, although I'm not a church-goer, or even a lover of the more popular in NYC version of church (BRUNCH)...... I need to find a church/brunch alternate!!!


----------



## Egel

bagnut1 said:


> Great point, although I'm not a church-goer, or even a lover of the more popular in NYC version of church (BRUNCH)...... I need to find a church/brunch alternate!!!


I have the same outlook on bags  If it can go to brunch or a museum, sans phone, I'm good to go.

Sometimes you know what works and sometimes you don't. If I'm not sure of myself I buy a Zara dupe. If it's not my cup of tea, off it goes. If I love everything but the hardware then I know the model or colour works for me. Because Zara is so on trend they always got what I need. 

Don't get hung up on classics. They are classics for a reason but that reason does not have to allign with your taste. 

Don't think that a bag will be the end all be all. Over the years taste changes and I suggest to be mindfull of that. Find out what your shopping and spending strategy is and if you're more prone to buyers regret or skippers remorse. You know your taste but if you know how and why you buy, it's easier to know what to do if you're not sure. 

I hope this helps and happy bag buying from now on


----------



## Joule

bagnut1 said:


> Great point, although I'm not a church-goer, or even a lover of the more popular in NYC version of church (BRUNCH)...... I need to find a church/brunch alternate!!!


Museums have always worked for me as a church substitute - until about a year and a half ago, that is.


----------



## Joule

Well, I did it - I got down to five luxury bags. And here's the kicker: I have achieved Purse Peace. I realize that this feeling will be fleeting, but it is so satisfying right now, in this particular moment. I want to stretch out and stew in it for at least a day or two before the urge to hunt for the next one returns. 

I let go of my beloved green Alaïa (which I hadn't worn since the Baroque Era), and while it was painful, I know that it wasn't doing anyone any good just sitting in my closet. It's a beauty, but poorly-shaped for my needs, and I almost always reached past it in favor of something that was easier to wear. I replaced it with another Alaïa, a crossbody that can double as a clutch, should the need for one ever arise. 

I'm really happy with what I've done. I may yet find ways to tweak my collection further, but for today, I think I'll just sit in my closet and marvel over all the extra space.


----------



## diane278

Joule said:


> Well, I did it - I got down to five luxury bags. And here's the kicker: I have achieved Purse Peace. I realize that this feeling will be fleeting, but it is so satisfying right now, in this particular moment. I want to stretch out and stew in it for at least a day or two before the urge to hunt for the next one returns.
> 
> I let go of my beloved green Alaïa (which I hadn't worn since the Baroque Era), and while it was painful, I know that it wasn't doing anyone any good just sitting in my closet. It's a beauty, but poorly-shaped for my needs, and I almost always reached past it in favor of something that was easier to wear. I replaced it with another Alaïa, a crossbody that can double as a clutch, should the need for one ever arise.
> 
> I'm really happy with what I've done. I may yet find ways to tweak my collection further, but for today, I think I'll just sit in my closet and marvel over all the extra space.


Congratulation! That’s quite an accomplishment!


----------



## cecchetti

I can’t get to 5!
I’ve got to 10, with a wishlist about the same length
Just got new credit card so think collection will grow to 12

unless they actually wear out I love them too much to get to 5- Well done!!!


----------



## Joule

cecchetti said:


> I can’t get to 5!
> I’ve got to 10, with a wishlist about the same length
> Just got new credit card so think collection will grow to 12
> 
> unless they actually wear out I love them too much to get to 5- Well done!!!


It's only at five *for now*.


----------



## cecchetti

Joule said:


> It's only at five *for now*.



I couldn’t be at 5 at all!

waiting to see how your collection grows xx


----------



## diane278

I’m not really sure exactly how many I currently have. I just recently unpacked from my move and have only been using 4 Hermès bags and one BV.  I need to take a count and I’m planning on offering my faux granddaughter a chance to choose one or two from my closet. She used to prefer the BV bags but only one of them remains and I’m not sure it will be on the chopping block of choices. I had no trouble getting by with three bags for the several months during my move.  What I don’t want to do is let go of several and then turn around and buy several more…as has been my history.


----------



## cecchetti

diane278 said:


> I’m not really sure exactly how many I currently have. I just recently unpacked from my move and have only been using 4 Hermès bags and one BV.  I need to take a count and I’m planning on offering my faux granddaughter a chance to choose one or two from my closet. She used to prefer the BV bags but only one of them remains and I’m not sure it will be on the chopping block of choices. I had no trouble getting by with three bags for the several months during my move.  What I don’t want to do is let go of several and then turn around and buy several more…as has been my history.



as you only have one BV left, and you are using it, can’t you just not make it one shes offered!Even if she does prefer them.

I only have 10(possibly after Friday 11 bags) bUt with a wishlist that would double that..

I’ve just given a bag not from my collection to my gorgeous niece as she starts university.

she idolises me  and I’ve decided in future her birthday present will be shopped from my collection so that I can buy a new one-but I would choose,i wouldn’t let her run off with my JimmyChoo navy crocodile bag, however much I love her!

offer her bags you don’t mind losing !xxx


----------



## diane278

cecchetti said:


> as you only have one BV left, and you are using it, can’t you just not make it one shes offered!Even if she does prefer them.
> 
> I only have 10(possibly after Friday 11 bags) bUt with a wishlist that would double that..
> 
> I’ve just given a bag not from my collection to my gorgeous niece as she starts university.
> 
> she idolises me  and I’ve decided in future her birthday present will be shopped from my collection so that I can buy a new one-but I would choose,i wouldn’t let her run off with my JimmyChoo navy crocodile bag, however much I love her!
> 
> offer her bags you don’t mind losing !xxx



I’ve always set limits by placing the bags I’m not attached to on a separate shelf. Now that my move is complete, the BV will likely go back into hibernation...and that’s what I’m trying to eliminate. My goal is to only have bags that I use on a regular basis. It does seem that every decade or so, my bag tastes/needs change. Last time, she  chose a cervo loop and a few nodinis.

We go out to lunch and then we go into my closet. I’m hoping that she’ll begin to consider some of my Hermès bags….on the other hand, I’m glad that she’s not as wrapped up in bags as I am. If she actually indicates that she likes a specific style (a Evie perhaps) I’d get her one (Within some limits). We’ll see what happens….

Maybe today I’ll take them all out and assess this crazy hobby of mine.


----------



## cecchetti

diane278 said:


> I’ve always set limits by placing the bags I’m not attached to on a separate shelf. Now that my move is complete, the BV will likely go back into hibernation...and that’s what I’m trying to eliminate. My goal is to only have bags that I use on a regular basis. It does seem that every decade or so, my bag tastes/needs change. Last time, she  chose a cervo loop and a few nodinis.
> 
> We go out to lunch and then we go into my closet. I’m hoping that she’ll begin to consider some of my Hermès bags….on the other hand, I’m glad that she’s not as wrapped up in bags as I am. If she actually indicates that she likes a specific style (a Evie perhaps) I’d get her one (Within some limits). We’ll see what happens….
> 
> Maybe today I’ll take them all out and assess this crazy hobby of mine.



what an amazing Aunt you are!

my late Aunt was the same with me!

I’ve always loved luxury, and remember my first handbag ever-bought in Spain on holiday when I was 13, and when I worked I always only bought the best.

my tastes haven’t changed-but just as my career was taking off and I’d been headhunted for my dream job in Geneva, Switzerland , the glandular fever I couldn’t shake off developed into severe CFIDS, fibromyalgia , osteoporosis , ulcerative colitis and much more, I had a rich partner , but he’s much older and although we got engaged and he spoilt me and loved clothes shopping, now he’s ill and we never married…I can afford my beautiful pedigree cats and to keep myself in some degree of luxury, I do spoil Ceri, but not to the degree you spoil your niece-by the time I have enough high luxury to be able to part with it, it’llbe my great niece.

Ceri will love the red studded leather bag I’ve bought her, she loved the ring I bought for her 18th(I have a diamond ring bought for her 21st already), but her 19th and 20th birthdays will be shopped from my own collection, but my navy Jimmy Choo real crocodile would have to be really worn for me to part with it.

I have a wishlist of 10 bags but don’t really want 20 bags, so if I give Ceri one(she loves and treasures everything from the giant Parisian doll I bought her when she was born and still has) every birthday that’s not jewellery I can buy a new one, I don’t believe anybody totally has no wish list..

but if I asked her to choose, she’s unspoilt enough to let me help her choose.

she gets my bags in my will, but I’d like to be around for another 50 years, despite my health, so plenty of time for new bags for us both.

my sister uses a rucksack (!), so I’ll get her a designer one for her birthday next year..

you’re a wonderful aunt and I hope it’s appreciated like me niece ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## cecchetti

cecchetti said:


> what an amazing Aunt you are!
> 
> my late Aunt was the same with me!
> 
> I’ve always loved luxury, and remember my first handbag ever-bought in Spain on holiday when I was 13, and when I worked I always only bought the best.
> 
> my tastes haven’t changed-but just as my career was taking off and I’d been headhunted for my dream job in Geneva, Switzerland , the glandular fever I couldn’t shake off developed into severe CFIDS, fibromyalgia , osteoporosis , ulcerative colitis and much more, I had a rich partner , but he’s much older and although we got engaged and he spoilt me and loved clothes shopping, now he’s ill and we never married…I can afford my beautiful pedigree cats and to keep myself in some degree of luxury, I do spoil Ceri, but not to the degree you spoil your niece-by the time I have enough high luxury to be able to part with it, it’llbe my great niece.
> 
> Ceri will love the red studded leather bag I’ve bought her, she loved the ring I bought for her 18th(I have a diamond ring bought for her 21st already), but her 19th and 20th birthdays will be shopped from my own collection, but my navy Jimmy Choo real crocodile would have to be really worn for me to part with it.
> 
> I have a wishlist of 10 bags but don’t really want 20 bags, so if I give Ceri one(she loves and treasures everything from the giant Parisian doll I bought her when she was born and still has) every birthday that’s not jewellery I can buy a new one, I don’t believe anybody totally has no wish list..
> 
> but if I asked her to choose, she’s unspoilt enough to let me help her choose.
> 
> she gets my bags in my will, but I’d like to be around for another 50 years, despite my health, so plenty of time for new bags for us both.
> 
> my sister uses a rucksack (!), so I’ll get her a designer one for her birthday next year..
> 
> you’re a wonderful aunt and I hope it’s appreciated like me niece ❤❤❤


Sorry I meant grandmother

I was very tired..
Please excuse me xxx


----------



## diane278

cecchetti said:


> what an amazing Aunt you are!
> 
> my late Aunt was the same with me!
> 
> I’ve always loved luxury, and remember my first handbag ever-bought in Spain on holiday when I was 13, and when I worked I always only bought the best.
> 
> my tastes haven’t changed-but just as my career was taking off and I’d been headhunted for my dream job in Geneva, Switzerland , the glandular fever I couldn’t shake off developed into severe CFIDS, fibromyalgia , osteoporosis , ulcerative colitis and much more, I had a rich partner , but he’s much older and although we got engaged and he spoilt me and loved clothes shopping, now he’s ill and we never married…I can afford my beautiful pedigree cats and to keep myself in some degree of luxury, I do spoil Ceri, but not to the degree you spoil your niece-by the time I have enough high luxury to be able to part with it, it’llbe my great niece.
> 
> Ceri will love the red studded leather bag I’ve bought her, she loved the ring I bought for her 18th(I have a diamond ring bought for her 21st already), but her 19th and 20th birthdays will be shopped from my own collection, but my navy Jimmy Choo real crocodile would have to be really worn for me to part with it.
> 
> I have a wishlist of 10 bags but don’t really want 20 bags, so if I give Ceri one(she loves and treasures everything from the giant Parisian doll I bought her when she was born and still has) every birthday that’s not jewellery I can buy a new one, I don’t believe anybody totally has no wish list..
> 
> but if I asked her to choose, she’s unspoilt enough to let me help her choose.
> 
> she gets my bags in my will, but I’d like to be around for another 50 years, despite my health, so plenty of time for new bags for us both.
> 
> my sister uses a rucksack (!), so I’ll get her a designer one for her birthday next year..
> 
> you’re a wonderful aunt and I hope it’s appreciated like me niece ❤❤❤


My Claire never requests anything but appreciates what’s given to her. I’m in my 70’s, so I feel like this is a good time for me to pass things on.  I get as much pleasure from gifting things as she does from receiving them….and I often think I’m the one who gets the most pleasure out if it.

My sister has no interest in designer bags. I have bought her nice bags in the past, but it was frustrating for both of us. I felt I was wasting my money and she never used them.  I think she is missing the
_handbag gene…._the one the rest of us have. She’d never be found here.  

In 1975, I was 25 and purchased my first LV.  It cost $140 at the time and I actually felt faint spending that much money on a bag. After I got married, my husband bought me some LV pieces, including some luggage. We used to laugh at the idea that someone might steal my luggage at a hotel and be terribly disappointed when they opened it to find my $20 Levi jeans inside!  

I’m feeling motivated to go through my bags right now, so I guess it’s a good time to go pull them out.


----------



## cecchetti

diane278 said:


> My Claire never requests anything but appreciates what’s given to her. I’m in my 70’s, so I feel like this is a good time for me to pass things on.  I get as much pleasure from gifting things as she does from receiving them….and I often think I’m the one who gets the most pleasure out if it.
> 
> My sister has no interest in designer bags. I have bought her nice bags in the past, but it was frustrating for both of us. I felt I was wasting my money and she never used them.  I think she is missing the
> _handbag gene…._the one the rest of us have. She’d never be found here.
> 
> In 1975, I was 25 and purchased my first LV.  It cost $140 at the time and I actually felt faint spending that much money on a bag. After I got married, my husband bought me some LV pieces, including some luggage. We used to laugh at the idea that someone might steal my luggage at a hotel and be terribly disappointed when they opened it to find my $20 Levi jeans inside!
> 
> I’m feeling motivated to go through my bags right now, so I guess it’s a good time to go pull them out.



Ceri never ever asks for anything and is always so grateful and says I shouldn’t.

I’m 53 and in rubbish health but always wanted to live to 100!
I also love gifting her!

I bought my first Chanel in Paris aged 19, but now it wouldn’t even fit my phone lol, sadly don’t have it any more, but it wouldn’t be any use anyway.

when you answered I was just about to go through my bags to see what to give her for her next birthday , like your Claire she expects Nothing!

sadly no husband although together 32 years and still in touch but he’s developed dementia , guess that’s the lottery when you date older men-he was a Harley St consultant for over 40 years and said he’d never retire.

my mother has dementia too, now I have to go every weekend, that’swhy I’m so tired on top of my current illnesses.,

it’s a cruel illness -so is mine butyou can’t see mine except that my pelvis has misaligned from severe osteoporosis so I need a rollator.
Richard Loved clothes shopping for me-from jeans to lingerie to business suits when I worked to evening dresses, but I can’t remember him ever buying me a handbag…now I have to buy it all myself and feel the pinch!

we have loads In common, let’s stay in touch xxxxxxxx❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## cecchetti

cecchetti said:


> Ceri never ever asks for anything and is always so grateful and says I shouldn’t.
> 
> I’m 53 and in rubbish health but always wanted to live to 100!
> I also love gifting her!
> 
> I bought my first Chanel in Paris aged 19, but now it wouldn’t even fit my phone lol, sadly don’t have it any more, but it wouldn’t be any use anyway.
> 
> when you answered I was just about to go through my bags to see what to give her for her next birthday , like your Claire she expects Nothing!
> 
> sadly no husband although together 32 years and still in touch but he’s developed dementia , guess that’s the lottery when you date older men-he was a Harley St consultant for over 40 years and said he’d never retire.
> 
> my mother has dementia too, now I have to go every weekend, that’swhy I’m so tired on top of my current illnesses.,
> 
> it’s a cruel illness -so is mine butyou can’t see mine except that my pelvis has misaligned from severe osteoporosis so I need a rollator.
> Richard Loved clothes shopping for me-from jeans to lingerie to business suits when I worked to evening dresses, but I can’t remember him ever buying me a handbag…now I have to buy it all myself and feel the pinch!
> 
> we have loads In common, let’s stay in touch xxxxxxxx❤❤❤❤❤❤


Btw my sister (51) carries a Rucksack!)

nothing designer , clothes, not even a handbag

it pains me but I’ll buy her the best rucksack I can find for her next birthday!

my mum has a million bags, one designer one bought by me, the others a mix, but enough to open a boutique !xx


----------



## diane278

cecchetti said:


> Sorry I meant grandmother
> 
> I was very tired..
> Please excuse me xxx


That’s ok. I knew what you meant….


----------



## cecchetti

diane278 said:


> That’s ok. I knew what you meant….


Hugs to you too, my mums dementia is exhausting me!


----------



## diane278

cecchetti said:


> Hugs to you too, my mums dementia is exhausting me!


I really do understand….my father had Alzheimer’s.


----------



## cecchetti

diane278 said:


> I really do understand….my father had Alzheimer’s.


It’s a very cruel illness (although I have CFIDS, Fibromyalgia , ulcerative colitis and severe osteoporosis , all of which are invisible outside my front door)- it’s wiping out helping my father look after my mother all weekend and when needed at the weekend.

btw your granddaughter is very lucky to have you❤️


----------



## cecchetti

Sorry wrote gibberish
Should say

wiping me out
And 
When needed during the week

(it’s 3.15am, I don’t sleep because I’m in pain all of the time)
But I Still love my bags!
I hope I’m as good an aunt..


----------



## diane278

cecchetti said:


> Sorry wrote gibberish
> Should say
> 
> wiping me out
> And
> When needed during the week
> 
> (it’s 3.15am, I don’t sleep because I’m in pain all of the time)
> But I Still love my bags!
> I hope I’m as good an aunt..



I’m sure you’re a great aunt, as well as a great daughter. There’s nothing wrong with loving bags, or anything else one feels is beautiful…..


----------



## cecchetti

diane278 said:


> I’m sure you’re a great aunt, as well as a great daughter. There’s nothing wrong with loving bags, or anything else one feels is beautiful…..


Thank you so much, it means a lot…also Ceri says I’m her favourite aunt, when her father has a sister too, in better health who could afford a lot more than I do.

but I give quality over quantity , a rare Mandarin spessartite garnet (I have a degree in gemmology) with a diamond surround ring for her 18th this year…she said she loved it and was “obsessed!”

I am trying to be there for my parents, unfortunately atm it’s to the detriment of my own health, but I’ll keep going there until I drop(my sister who is perfectly healthy and a housewife won’t go at the weekend).

Im petite and look very young-I used to give Ceri my designer clothes, now she’s almost a foot talker than me, I started as a professional ballerina, she played football semi professionally before starting her degree at Uni.

but she still loves to dress up.

as for me, I like nice clothes, bags, footwear, jewellery and my pedigree cats as I can’t have children -no.4 planned next year…


----------



## cecchetti

2nd October 2021

1)one SLG donated to children’s cancer fund

2)given fake Chloe by a 21 year old friend who thought I was 21 too!

3)crossed navy Caiman crocodile bag off wishlist as I already have one, even though I preferred the other one, I can’t afford doubles

4)Rebought Hermes navy blue box Tsako shoulder bag(had returned as thought too big, but missed it, got it for a better price!)

so
1 SLG out
2 bags in, 1 knocked off wishlist

leaves wishlist of 7 bags

need to start saving towards kitten , enough bag activity for now , although I’ve seen a black one I might buy on Monday after my bill, If I do will try to knock off one on my list-if I bought them all I’d Never get the kitten-on Sunday I spent a lot on professional cat food, realistically I can’t afford all the bags I’ve chosen, as for high ticket items I prefer to buy jewellery although there’s a few that are new and expensive but they’re just “me”

so not doing v well at culling my collection-it’s still growing until I reach purse peace..


----------



## whateve

cecchetti said:


> It’s a very cruel illness (although I have CFIDS, Fibromyalgia , ulcerative colitis and severe osteoporosis , all of which are invisible outside my front door)- it’s wiping out helping my father look after my mother all weekend and when needed at the weekend.
> 
> btw your granddaughter is very lucky to have you❤


Have you tried the guaifenisen protocol for your fibro? I think it has helped me.


----------



## cecchetti

whateve said:


> Have you tried the guaifenisen protocol for your fibro? I think it has helped me.



no I haven’t..I’ve been in pain for 25 years..
I’ll look into it as I take opiate painkillers and don’t want to die of drug poisoning-I want to live to 100+


----------



## whateve

cecchetti said:


> no I haven’t..I’ve been in pain for 25 years..
> I’ll look into it as I take opiate painkillers and don’t want to die of drug poisoning-I want to live to 100+


We used to go to the doctor who wrote the book. He retired last year. You have to give up lotions and cosmetics that have plant ingredients or it won't work. And give up tea. When you first start on it, you feel worse as the stuff leaves your body. Some of his patients got better in just a few months. That hasn't been the case for my husband or me but we are better than we would be without it. We still have periods when it gets worse but we also have periods when we feel good.


----------



## cecchetti

I’m not ignoring you

I’m helping my dad  look after my mum who has dementia , I m living the weekend from hell, she’s being impossible

she’s not in oblivion, just being difficult

i used to spend all weekend in bed

since she was in hospital I’ve been going and it’s killing me abd my dad too

He needs to sell my late aunts home to fund her going into a care home but doesn’t havevtime

carers in the week but weekend it’s me..

my sister and I don’t get on

I have a brilliant dr-he’s reduced my opiates by 2/3

already on low salicyte dietsorry this is bag forum!

he got me throughcovid and an operation , although I had long covid in bed for 3 months and never really recovered from that

he had me on jojoba with clove and turmeric for the breaking bones sensation

I promise I’ll look but I have today to get through

my dad isn’t answering his emails, I’m scared, if he answered after I’ve eaten I’llcall as I have a taxi booked to go this morning.

tomorrow I have the 21 year old carer who gave me a fake Chloe bag.

it’s her(and her identical twins) birthday soon, I have to give her a present -got them a card, nail varnish , what else

my mums is 18 Oct and I’ve spent a fortune

plus Xmas-can’t really afford much now andI gave them both expensive shampoos and bits and bobs already

my mum needs to be in a care home before she finishes off my dad and I

my aunts place was to pay for their old age, their big house for mine, I don’t think there’llbe anything for me and I haven’t worked for 25 years

not that I want to carry on if anything happened to my dad..

the carer rushes around at the speed of light-so did I at that age, but I need my older carer tomorrow

I got home late last night.is a blur

I’ll look it up after the weekend when I feel human..

I feel like I’m in a whirlwind

just worried about my dad

I go to help him, not for her..take my own packed lunch, sometimes we eat out…but yesterday. It rained all day

he went to bed and I gave her meds and her lunch

sorry you didn’t need my family history, I didn’t mean to dump

just fed cats

better get some food for me

just hurt all over

if it wasn’t for my dad I’d just stay in bed..


----------



## cecchetti

Btw I’m allergic to the tannins in tea-never drunk a cup in my life, tried and hallucinated!xx❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## cecchetti

Sorry don’t know how to delete previous 2 posts written during Too stressful weekend , if I find out how to ill delete them both☹️


----------



## diane278

cecchetti said:


> Sorry don’t know how to delete previous 2 posts written during Too stressful weekend , if I find out how to ill delete them both☹


Glad you’re feeling better.…


----------



## cecchetti

diane278 said:


> Glad you’re feeling better.…



thank you


----------



## diane278

This is a photo I recently posted on the Hermes forum. It’s my entire bag collection…(SLG’s and pouches aren’t shown). I feel it‘s complete at this time. However, I have looked back and found that my preferences have changed every decade or so. There’s always the chance that could happen again….my ability to read into the future has never been all that good. Right now, I have everything I need/want for this stage of my life....


----------



## cecchetti

diane278 said:


> This is a photo I recently posted on the Hermes forum. It’s my entire bag collection…(SLG’s and pouches aren’t shown). I feel it‘s complete at this time. However, I have looked back and found that my preferences have changed every decade or so. There’s always the chance that could happen again….my ability to read into the future has never been all that good. Right now, I have everything I need/want for this stage of my life....
> 
> View attachment 5220534



Oh my goodness what an AMAZING collection!

And you let your granddaughter choose a bag?

You are the most generous grandmother in the world!

My niece Ceri went off to university last week and I bought her a red bag-when I could have gifted her one I’ve never used..

For her 19th birthday I’d planned to give her a bag, but now intend to gift her a designer brand new leather jacket(Isabel Marant) that’s worth far more-but less than one of your beautiful bags….

Last year I went coat and jacket crazy, bought 4 lifetimes worth and Still want a summer jacket and one last biker.

For my friend who gifted me the fake Chloe I’ve gifted her and her twin sister identical jackets that have belts as I don’t like belts.

But I’ll STILL have lots that I don’t need..

Back to your bags, you have an amazing collection -it would be hard to part with any-for me, ever since I bought my navy crocodile Jimmy Choo new a few years ago I’ve hardly used my other bags, although now I have a navy Hermes…but not crocodile , I can’t even afford ostrich, hopefully by Ceris 20th I’ll be able to part with a bag, for her 21st she gets jewellery..

She seemed to like the red leather bag I bought her but it’s nothing compared to your fabulous collection ❤️❤️


----------



## diane278

cecchetti said:


> Oh my goodness what an AMAZING collection!
> 
> And you let your granddaughter choose a bag?
> 
> You are the most generous grandmother in the world!
> 
> My niece Ceri went off to university last week and I bought her a red bag-when I could have gifted her one I’ve never used..
> 
> For her 19th birthday I’d planned to give her a bag, but now intend to gift her a designer brand new leather jacket(Isabel Marant) that’s worth far more-but less than one of your beautiful bags….
> 
> Last year I went coat and jacket crazy, bought 4 lifetimes worth and Still want a summer jacket and one last biker.
> 
> For my friend who gifted me the fake Chloe I’ve gifted her and her twin sister identical jackets that have belts as I don’t like belts.
> 
> But I’ll STILL have lots that I don’t need..
> 
> Back to your bags, you have an amazing collection -it would be hard to part with any-for me, ever since I bought my navy crocodile Jimmy Choo new a few years ago I’ve hardly used my other bags, although now I have a navy Hermes…but not crocodile , I can’t even afford ostrich, hopefully by Ceris 20th I’ll be able to part with a bag, for her 21st she gets jewellery..
> 
> She seemed to like the red leather bag I bought her but it’s nothing compared to your fabulous collection ❤❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220650


Thank you…we’re all on our own journeys. I’m 71, so I’ve been at this a very long time. When I started down this path, I was in my 20’s and my purchases were fewer and far between.  Basically, what I have now is a result of 50 years of Bag Love. I’ve made plenty of mistakes along the way but I‘ve enjoyed the process.  Your niece is beautiful and clearly loves your gift. At my age, I feel like I need to do my gifting now, as I’m getting older and I‘d rather gift the bags while I can enjoy the process. My granddaughter loved my Bottega’s much more than she likes the H bags. She really doesn’t really know the brands or the cost of designer bags. I like that, because she chooses based on the styles rather than the prices. Where I live, LV is the bag of choice. No one bats an eye at my bags...or comments. And I’m comfortable with that…..


----------



## cecchetti

diane278 said:


> Thank you…we’re all on our own journeys. I’m 71, so I’ve been at this a very long time. When I started down this path, I was in my 20’s and my purchases were fewer and far between.  Basically, what I have now is a result of 50 years of Bag Love. I’ve made plenty of mistakes along the way but I‘ve enjoyed the process.  Your niece is beautiful and clearly loves your gift. At my age, I feel like I need to do my gifting now, as I’m getting older and I‘d rather gift the bags while I can enjoy the process. My granddaughter loved my Bottega’s much more than she likes the H bags. She really doesn’t really know the brands or the cost of designer bags. I like that, because she chooses based on the styles rather than the prices. Where I live, LV is the bag of choice. No one bats an eye at my bags...or comments. And I’m comfortable with that…..


When I was 19 I took myself to Paris and Very nearly ordered a custom navy alligator LV now discontinued-I bought a navy Chanel which lasted 10 years until the lamb skin just wore out.

Had I bought the LV(I’m 53), Maybe it would still be alive, I’ll never forgive myself for that one-in the end my Choo will wear out completely and I’ll need a new alligator /crocodile bag.
I’d Love an indigo small Kelly 2 with palladium hardware but will never afford that-or Even the indigo ostrich Kelly I’ve seen, I missed the boat for high end exotic, even the Chanel was a choice between a lizard Chanel., but I can’t live without a navy alligator bag, even though I have a leather mock croc one.
Your collection is beautiful , you’re too young to be distributing your possessions❤️, if you use them keep them..


----------



## RueMonge

diane278 said:


> This is a photo I recently posted on the Hermes forum. It’s my entire bag collection…(SLG’s and pouches aren’t shown). I feel it‘s complete at this time. However, I have looked back and found that my preferences have changed every decade or so. There’s always the chance that could happen again….my ability to read into the future has never been all that good. Right now, I have everything I need/want for this stage of my life....
> 
> View attachment 5220534


Beautiful!  I don’t know if you have posted anywhere else, but I would love to see your new place, your new closet and how you’ve decorated everything. 

I have not moved, but I am significantly changing my home and I think I will downsize in a couple of years as well. My husband died a year ago and he had so much stuff. This was my house before we married, in fact I grew up in this house and later inherited it from my parents. So it has been kind of cathartic as I have gone more minimalist all over the house according to my taste. I have a little mid century modern ranch house, and my minimalist Scandinavian with Asian accents taste fits the house I think. It fits me anyway. 

It’s time for another closet and bag purge as well. I have too many bags, probably 30 to 35. I think I can get rid of about five now easily, but I like variety in my work totes, and I will work for two more years. I am ready to start dressing just for me and not for how I perceive a man perceives how I look, ha ha. For me that means a few more Eileen Fisher basics and paying attention to accessories that delight me.


----------



## cecchetti

RueMonge said:


> Beautiful!  I don’t know if you have posted anywhere else, but I would love to see your new place, your new closet and how you’ve decorated everything.
> 
> I have not moved, but I am significantly changing my home and I think I will downsize in a couple of years as well. My husband died a year ago and he had so much stuff. This was my house before we married, in fact I grew up in this house and later inherited it from my parents. So it has been kind of cathartic as I have gone more minimalist all over the house according to my taste. I have a little mid century modern ranch house, and my minimalist Scandinavian with Asian accents taste fits the house I think. It fits me anyway.
> 
> It’s time for another closet and bag purge as well. I have too many bags, probably 30 to 35. I think I can get rid of about five now easily, but I like variety in my work totes, and I will work for two more years. I am ready to start dressing just for me and not for how I perceive a man perceives how I look, ha ha. For me that means a few more Eileen Fisher basics and paying attention to accessories that delight me.


I’m SO sorry about your husband …

I’ve never married…my partner of over 30 years was a Harley St consultant and although we got engaged in 2015, he now has advanced dementia (he’s 22 years older than me), as does my mum…
So I’ll never be a bride, just a crazy cat spinster that loves bags and nice things…and my health isn’t good either although I plan to make 100+++

Good luck with your project

I faint at the thought of get rid of 5 bags-I can’t part with 1, even if I’ve never used it!

Your taste sounds lovely, mine is a cross between minimalism and Marie Antoinette !!

Definitely dress for you-I wear double cuff bespoke shirts, Japanese jeans, leather jackets and boots and I’m 53!
Although a friend today thought I was 26!(shes 60)

Must be hard and sad but a great new start to another chapter..

My sister had a massive wedding and I have a 20 year old nephew and my gorgeous 18 year old niece, but I can’t have children and now will never marry, so everything is left to my niece, including my bags..

I can’t wait to become a great aunt but I think I hav3 a wait so I’ll just spoil my niece!❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## diane278

RueMonge said:


> Beautiful!  I don’t know if you have posted anywhere else, but I would love to see your new place, your new closet and how you’ve decorated everything.
> 
> I have not moved, but I am significantly changing my home and I think I will downsize in a couple of years as well. My husband died a year ago and he had so much stuff. This was my house before we married, in fact I grew up in this house and later inherited it from my parents. So it has been kind of cathartic as I have gone more minimalist all over the house according to my taste. I have a little mid century modern ranch house, and my minimalist Scandinavian with Asian accents taste fits the house I think. It fits me anyway.
> 
> It’s time for another closet and bag purge as well. I have too many bags, probably 30 to 35. I think I can get rid of about five now easily, but I like variety in my work totes, and I will work for two more years. I am ready to start dressing just for me and not for how I perceive a man perceives how I look, ha ha. For me that means a few more Eileen Fisher basics and paying attention to accessories that delight me.



I, too, had a ranch house. It was fairly small, but bigger than my current condo. Your design aesthetic sounds a lot like mine!
I do plan to take some photos once I’ve got things in order.  I have two bedrooms, with three small closets between them. Also a small hall closet.  I have Closets By Design doing them. It’s a two month building delay. I’m trying to be patient because I can’t speed things up, so there’s not much choice! I requested a lot of shelving and adequate hanging space but skipped all the fancy things like glass doored cabinets. At my age, I know that my living circumstances are dependent upon my health and luck, so I wasn’t prepared to spend a ton….besides, I doubt I’ll have enough space for any displays like I used to enjoy setting up. I’m moving slowly, because mistakes are expensive.  

Here‘s a wall in my dining area….I couldn’t bring my (large) table. Some of my art is too large for this space and some simply wont work with what I’m trying to do. I’ll keep playing around until it feels right to me.  Im still not sure about the style of dining table I want, but I’m not in any hurry.


----------



## cecchetti

diane278 said:


> I, too, had a ranch house. It was fairly small, but bigger than my current condo. Your design aesthetic sounds a lot like mine!
> I do plan to take some photos once I’ve got things in order.  I have two bedrooms, with three small closets between them. Also a small hall closet.  I have Closets By Design doing them. It’s a two month building delay. I’m trying to be patient because I can’t speed things up, so there’s not much choice! I requested a lot of shelving and adequate hanging space but skipped all the fancy things like glass doored cabinets. At my age, I know that my living circumstances are dependent upon my health and luck, so I wasn’t prepared to spend a ton….besides, I doubt I’ll have enough space for any displays like I used to enjoy setting up. I’m moving slowly, because mistakes are expensive.
> 
> Here‘s a wall in my dining area….I couldn’t bring my (large) table. Some of my art is too large for this space and some simply wont work with what I’m trying to do. I’ll keep playing around until it feels right to me.  Im still not sure about the style of dining table I want, but I’m not in any hurry.
> 
> View attachment 5221592



Dear Diane(278) ,

If you bring up your age again..I don’t know What I’ll do!

You’ll live to 105 and have given away your beautiful bags and everything you own!

I have a will, as I stopped breathing in icu in December 1999 ages 32 from complications of CFIDS and was not expected to wake up, but I was too scared to do, and I knew inside it was not my time…
The Drs and my family were amazed when I woke up.

All of my jewellery and bags are left to my niece, and my cat ashes oak boxes and any living cats.
The rest is spread amongst the small family I have.

Your condo is lovely, don’t be so modest

Btw I apologise for jumping into your conversation ..it was just getting a bit morbid ❤️❤️❤️❤️

I had only 2 closets, both double, but because im so tiny and petite, both children’s!
This is useful in that they have drawers at the bottoms, but extremely annoying in that both are 3/4 length(im 152cm), so with my row of jeans and shirts in one, and my other being chocablock with coats and jackets, there’s not enough room to store my bags!

And Bianca-my Balinese -has a fetish for leather!
So if I come in exhausted and don’t put a leather bag , when I come to I find the handle chewed , I only have 2 non leather bags, both were gifts, neither I’d have bought, both I see the grifters regularly so have to use them or I’d gift them to my niece, although she seemed to like the red leather bag I bought her, but I’ve bought my sister a red bag, and yesterday saw a grey and purple bag I’m going back for today or tomorrow for her!
For her birthday she’ll get a card and a lot of bags!

But we have very different tastes!!!

Anyway back to you , you Both have the prime of your lives ahead to enjoy, you never know what will happen, you both have your own styles and tastes in decor, clothes and bags(although the thought of dropping 5 bags horrifies me!!!!)

Just pls both look to a long future, i for one need you both here on pf, downsizing is one thing, writing yourself off is another(Diane!)

Due to my poor health, next year will be 25 year since I’d been headhunted for my dream job in Switzerland in Coloured diamonds(I have a degree in gemmology) which I had to turn down as I became bedridden instead after 2 years of glandular fever from which I never recovered.

At 19 I’d been proposed to by one of the richest men in America-I adored him but was too young to go, 5 years later and my life would be totally different.

Now my life is my family, closest friends and beloved cats.
Next year will be no.4, depending which country I get it from affects the price and my purse buying power, I’m on 3 breeders lists, all stunning, but after that I’ll just support us, and TRY not to spend all of my money on bags.

But I’ll Never have bag collections like you 2- my cats like their food, which I buy from Germany, too much!!!

I’m watching lots of new bags, but until I have my kitten , unless I have a moment of weakness , or if a navy alligator bag came up, I’m trying to be good..

I apologise sincerely for gatecrashing your conversation , but I’ve lost my partner effectively too-he has live in 24 hr nursing care, and I retired due to ill health aged 29- it’s a bitter pill to swallow, I had my whole live in front of me, you both have wonderful memories.

But I love my family friends and cats, and I’ll try to hone my bag into a beautiful collection.

I thought of giving my niece the Lulu Guinness and purse for her next birthday, but I want to give her the Isabel Marant jacket which is worth much more whilst it fits, hopefully by her 20th I can part with a bag, then I’ve bight a diamond ring already for her 21st..

Good luck both of you with creating your perfect homes, mind is very simple but it’s ok, the off French touch like the silver and gold ornate metal bed my dad bought me in 2009/10 which I’d never part with.

I love you both, please don’t murder me from gatecrashing your conversation , I just wanted to lighten it up.

But Ceri can’t choose my bags until im dust, and I could never part with 5 , although in reality I Could!

Lots of love Cecchetti xx


----------



## diane278

Cecchetti,
Thank you for your kind words. It can be challenging to read another person’s tone in their written words. Being 71 is not a negative in my view. I’m quite proud of my age and what I‘ve been lucky enough to accomplish, even though it may not be interrupted that way. I’m not negative about my life at all….I’m grateful for all I’ve been blessed with, but material things are are less important to me than they once were. We’re all on our own journeys in life…..


----------



## cecchetti

diane278 said:


> Cecchetti,
> Thank you for your kind words. It can be challenging to read another person’s tone in their written words. Being 71 is not a negative in my view. I’m quite proud of my age and what I‘ve been lucky enough to accomplish, even though it may not be interrupted that way. I’m not negative about my life at all….I’m grateful for all I’ve been blessed with, but material things are are less important to me than they once were. We’re all on our own journeys in life…..


Have to go out this morning and have a migraine

I’ll reply later

Lots of love

C


----------



## dramaprincess713

It's been quite awhile since I've posted in here or posted at all! Life has kept me from Purseforum (I'm a new mom!), but I've missed it here. And this thread, in particular, is one I need. 

I have fallen quite off the rails in my attempt to downsize and curate my collection. I am currently at 42 bags, with only two that I can truly see myself getting rid of in the future, and another 10 on my "plan to buy" list, leaving me at a grand total of 50 bags (clutches are included in this count; backpack and travel bags like Longchamp Le Pilage are not included).  Considering my goal has been to get down to the 25-35 range, this is not good. 

I'm feeling stuck with all this. On one hand, I think 50 bags is too much for me. I definitely can't use 50 bags enough to adequately enjoy them all. I can make efforts to change my bags more often, which I'm trying to do now, but even then new mom life and partially remote work life means that I'm not going out and using my bags all that often to begin with, so trying to change them out more only goes so far. Plus, I'm searching for a fully-remote position, which I desperately want and hope I can land, but also means I'd be using my bags that much less. It is silly to have so many bags but only use each a few times a year. At 50 bags, if I were to use each one equally (which I definitely don't because obviously different bags serve different purposes), I'd essentially be averaging 1 bag a week, and when I put it that way, it sounds ludicrous to me. On the other hand, I really love my bags, and I'm having a hard time getting rid of them. I tried the closet for departing bags, and ended up taking several out of the closet because I'm not ready to let them go. It's not like they're getting more use though. They are bags in colors or prints that I love, and I just am having a hard time letting go. I really do love these bags. (I clearly love too many though!) Part of me feels like maybe I just go with 50 bags and accept that I'm a bag lady. But the other part of me feels like I need to get rid of some - it's too many and kind of stressing me out. I'm just not sure how to reconcile these two parts of me. 

Anyway, I know no one can tell me what to do - this is my own journey to go through and issue to figure out. But I thought I'd check in to say hi and also, oops, not doing too well with the editing.


----------



## cecchetti

diane278 said:


> Cecchetti,
> Thank you for your kind words. It can be challenging to read another person’s tone in their written words. Being 71 is not a negative in my view. I’m quite proud of my age and what I‘ve been lucky enough to accomplish, even though it may not be interrupted that way. I’m not negative about my life at all….I’m grateful for all I’ve been blessed with, but material things are are less important to me than they once were. We’re all on our own journeys in life…..





cecchetti said:


> Have to go out this morning and have a migraine
> 
> I’ll reply later
> 
> Lots of love
> 
> C


Be thankful you are 71 and have what you do.
My mother has dementia and is rapidly deteriorating-her birthday is next Monday and we have a restaurant booked for Sunday…I’ve bought presents and a card but I don’t want to go-I don’t think she’s going to make Xmas and I can’t face a restaurant .


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I, too, had a ranch house. It was fairly small, but bigger than my current condo. Your design aesthetic sounds a lot like mine!
> I do plan to take some photos once I’ve got things in order.  I have two bedrooms, with three small closets between them. Also a small hall closet.  I have Closets By Design doing them. It’s a two month building delay. I’m trying to be patient because I can’t speed things up, so there’s not much choice! I requested a lot of shelving and adequate hanging space but skipped all the fancy things like glass doored cabinets. At my age, I know that my living circumstances are dependent upon my health and luck, so I wasn’t prepared to spend a ton….besides, I doubt I’ll have enough space for any displays like I used to enjoy setting up. I’m moving slowly, because mistakes are expensive.
> 
> Here‘s a wall in my dining area….I couldn’t bring my (large) table. Some of my art is too large for this space and some simply wont work with what I’m trying to do. I’ll keep playing around until it feels right to me.  Im still not sure about the style of dining table I want, but I’m not in any hurry.
> 
> View attachment 5221592


LOVE this installation!  I am a big believer in taking time to allow a new place to “speak” to you what it wants to be.  It takes a while to know how you use a new home and its various rooms and interconnections.  I think you’re very smart with your approach to the closets too - you can always add stuff later.


----------



## cecchetti

dramaprincess713 said:


> It's been quite awhile since I've posted in here or posted at all! Life has kept me from Purseforum (I'm a new mom!), but I've missed it here. And this thread, in particular, is one I need.
> 
> I have fallen quite off the rails in my attempt to downsize and curate my collection. I am currently at 42 bags, with only two that I can truly see myself getting rid of in the future, and another 10 on my "plan to buy" list, leaving me at a grand total of 50 bags (clutches are included in this count; backpack and travel bags like Longchamp Le Pilage are not included).  Considering my goal has been to get down to the 25-35 range, this is not good.
> 
> I'm feeling stuck with all this. On one hand, I think 50 bags is too much for me. I definitely can't use 50 bags enough to adequately enjoy them all. I can make efforts to change my bags more often, which I'm trying to do now, but even then new mom life and partially remote work life means that I'm not going out and using my bags all that often to begin with, so trying to change them out more only goes so far. Plus, I'm searching for a fully-remote position, which I desperately want and hope I can land, but also means I'd be using my bags that much less. It is silly to have so many bags but only use each a few times a year. At 50 bags, if I were to use each one equally (which I definitely don't because obviously different bags serve different purposes), I'd essentially be averaging 1 bag a week, and when I put it that way, it sounds ludicrous to me. On the other hand, I really love my bags, and I'm having a hard time getting rid of them. I tried the closet for departing bags, and ended up taking several out of the closet because I'm not ready to let them go. It's not like they're getting more use though. They are bags in colors or prints that I love, and I just am having a hard time letting go. I really do love these bags. (I clearly love too many though!) Part of me feels like maybe I just go with 50 bags and accept that I'm a bag lady. But the other part of me feels like I need to get rid of some - it's too many and kind of stressing me out. I'm just not sure how to reconcile these two parts of me.
> 
> Anyway, I know no one can tell me what to do - this is my own journey to go through and issue to figure out. But I thought I'd check in to say hi and also, oops, not doing too well with the editing.


Just keep them , even if you have 100 bags!

I can’t part with any of mine, keep yours, enjoy them when you use them!xxx


----------



## bagnut1

dramaprincess713 said:


> It's been quite awhile since I've posted in here or posted at all! Life has kept me from Purseforum (I'm a new mom!), but I've missed it here. And this thread, in particular, is one I need.
> 
> I have fallen quite off the rails in my attempt to downsize and curate my collection. I am currently at 42 bags, with only two that I can truly see myself getting rid of in the future, and another 10 on my "plan to buy" list, leaving me at a grand total of 50 bags (clutches are included in this count; backpack and travel bags like Longchamp Le Pilage are not included).  Considering my goal has been to get down to the 25-35 range, this is not good.
> 
> I'm feeling stuck with all this. On one hand, I think 50 bags is too much for me. I definitely can't use 50 bags enough to adequately enjoy them all. I can make efforts to change my bags more often, which I'm trying to do now, but even then new mom life and partially remote work life means that I'm not going out and using my bags all that often to begin with, so trying to change them out more only goes so far. Plus, I'm searching for a fully-remote position, which I desperately want and hope I can land, but also means I'd be using my bags that much less. It is silly to have so many bags but only use each a few times a year. At 50 bags, if I were to use each one equally (which I definitely don't because obviously different bags serve different purposes), I'd essentially be averaging 1 bag a week, and when I put it that way, it sounds ludicrous to me. On the other hand, I really love my bags, and I'm having a hard time getting rid of them. I tried the closet for departing bags, and ended up taking several out of the closet because I'm not ready to let them go. It's not like they're getting more use though. They are bags in colors or prints that I love, and I just am having a hard time letting go. I really do love these bags. (I clearly love too many though!) Part of me feels like maybe I just go with 50 bags and accept that I'm a bag lady. But the other part of me feels like I need to get rid of some - it's too many and kind of stressing me out. I'm just not sure how to reconcile these two parts of me.
> 
> Anyway, I know no one can tell me what to do - this is my own journey to go through and issue to figure out. But I thought I'd check in to say hi and also, oops, not doing too well with the editing.


This helped me figure out where I could let go:  take all of your bags out, arrange them by color/size all together (you’ll probably need a large floor area for this!).  Photograph from different angles.  (Photos really tell us different info than ”live” viewing.)

Maybe you’ll see a lot of duplication of colors/functions.  If you’re bags are stressing you out that’s telling you something important.

Good luck!


----------



## dramaprincess713

cecchetti said:


> Just keep them , even if you have 100 bags!
> 
> I can’t part with any of mine, keep yours, enjoy them when you use them!xxx


It is so hard to part with them, isn't it?! I'm this way with everything though, not just bags. I also place a ton of sentimental value in things which makes it even harder to purge. I'd love to keep all, but it is kind of stressing me out to have so many bags so I think I need to find some sort of compromise...I'm just not sure how to get there!



bagnut1 said:


> This helped me figure out where I could let go:  take all of your bags out, arrange them by color/size all together (you’ll probably need a large floor area for this!).  Photograph from different angles.  (Photos really tell us different info than ”live” viewing.)
> 
> Maybe you’ll see a lot of duplication of colors/functions.  If you’re bags are stressing you out that’s telling you something important.
> 
> Good luck!


That's actually a great idea! Also quite daunting, lol. But we plan to move in a few months, so that will probably be a great time for this sort of project.


----------



## diane278

dramaprincess713 said:


> It's been quite awhile since I've posted in here or posted at all! Life has kept me from Purseforum (I'm a new mom!), but I've missed it here. And this thread, in particular, is one I need.
> 
> I have fallen quite off the rails in my attempt to downsize and curate my collection. I am currently at 42 bags, with only two that I can truly see myself getting rid of in the future, and another 10 on my "plan to buy" list, leaving me at a grand total of 50 bags (clutches are included in this count; backpack and travel bags like Longchamp Le Pilage are not included).  Considering my goal has been to get down to the 25-35 range, this is not good.
> 
> I'm feeling stuck with all this. On one hand, I think 50 bags is too much for me. I definitely can't use 50 bags enough to adequately enjoy them all. I can make efforts to change my bags more often, which I'm trying to do now, but even then new mom life and partially remote work life means that I'm not going out and using my bags all that often to begin with, so trying to change them out more only goes so far. Plus, I'm searching for a fully-remote position, which I desperately want and hope I can land, but also means I'd be using my bags that much less. It is silly to have so many bags but only use each a few times a year. At 50 bags, if I were to use each one equally (which I definitely don't because obviously different bags serve different purposes), I'd essentially be averaging 1 bag a week, and when I put it that way, it sounds ludicrous to me. On the other hand, I really love my bags, and I'm having a hard time getting rid of them. I tried the closet for departing bags, and ended up taking several out of the closet because I'm not ready to let them go. It's not like they're getting more use though. They are bags in colors or prints that I love, and I just am having a hard time letting go. I really do love these bags. (I clearly love too many though!) Part of me feels like maybe I just go with 50 bags and accept that I'm a bag lady. But the other part of me feels like I need to get rid of some - it's too many and kind of stressing me out. I'm just not sure how to reconcile these two parts of me.
> 
> Anyway, I know no one can tell me what to do - this is my own journey to go through and issue to figure out. But I thought I'd check in to say hi and also, oops, not doing too well with the editing.



_The Display Factor:_ this may not help but, in my previous home, I had a closet that was small but allowed for some display….so I could at least enjoy ‘visiting’ many of my unused bags when I was dressing. I think the _display factor _helped me see my bags as parts of my daily life, and I miss it. The closets here are much smaller (and won’t be outfitted for another month or two) so I think I’ll be storing my bags in the trunk for awhile….or indefinitely.

I’m grateful for TPF…..without a place to share all this, where would we be!? Floundering alone? On the other hand, TPF has also enabled my bag eccentricity!


----------



## RueMonge

diane278 said:


> I, too, had a ranch house. It was fairly small, but bigger than my current condo. Your design aesthetic sounds a lot like mine!
> I do plan to take some photos once I’ve got things in order.  I have two bedrooms, with three small closets between them. Also a small hall closet.  I have Closets By Design doing them. It’s a two month building delay. I’m trying to be patient because I can’t speed things up, so there’s not much choice! I requested a lot of shelving and adequate hanging space but skipped all the fancy things like glass doored cabinets. At my age, I know that my living circumstances are dependent upon my health and luck, so I wasn’t prepared to spend a ton….besides, I doubt I’ll have enough space for any displays like I used to enjoy setting up. I’m moving slowly, because mistakes are expensive.
> 
> Here‘s a wall in my dining area….I couldn’t bring my (large) table. Some of my art is too large for this space and some simply wont work with what I’m trying to do. I’ll keep playing around until it feels right to me.  Im still not sure about the style of dining table I want, but I’m not in any hurry.
> 
> View attachment 5221592


Oh my, those chairs are everything! Just stunning.  
I hope you love your new place. You seem a very patient and calm person which hopefully made moving less stressful. Sadly, I think contractors are backed up everywhere with jobs waiting to be done.

I don’t know if I missed seeing you post about your fall, or if you didn’t talk about it here at the time. That’s difficult to go through, I’m sorry. At 64 I’m not far behind you and good health is something to think about. I wanted to work till full retirement age at 66 1/2 so I’ll have 100% social security in addition to pension, but there is so much I still want to do. I don’t want to waste two years of good health sitting behind a desk, but seeing the world is what I want to do, and it’s not the right time now to do that. So I guess I just cool my jets behind my desk for now. 

Look forward to seeing more of your new place as you get it put together.


----------



## RueMonge

dramaprincess713 said:


> It's been quite awhile since I've posted in here or posted at all! Life has kept me from Purseforum (I'm a new mom!), but I've missed it here. And this thread, in particular, is one I need.
> 
> I have fallen quite off the rails in my attempt to downsize and curate my collection. I am currently at 42 bags, with only two that I can truly see myself getting rid of in the future, and another 10 on my "plan to buy" list, leaving me at a grand total of 50 bags (clutches are included in this count; backpack and travel bags like Longchamp Le Pilage are not included).  Considering my goal has been to get down to the 25-35 range, this is not good.
> 
> I'm feeling stuck with all this. On one hand, I think 50 bags is too much for me. I definitely can't use 50 bags enough to adequately enjoy them all. I can make efforts to change my bags more often, which I'm trying to do now, but even then new mom life and partially remote work life means that I'm not going out and using my bags all that often to begin with, so trying to change them out more only goes so far. Plus, I'm searching for a fully-remote position, which I desperately want and hope I can land, but also means I'd be using my bags that much less. It is silly to have so many bags but only use each a few times a year. At 50 bags, if I were to use each one equally (which I definitely don't because obviously different bags serve different purposes), I'd essentially be averaging 1 bag a week, and when I put it that way, it sounds ludicrous to me. On the other hand, I really love my bags, and I'm having a hard time getting rid of them. I tried the closet for departing bags, and ended up taking several out of the closet because I'm not ready to let them go. It's not like they're getting more use though. They are bags in colors or prints that I love, and I just am having a hard time letting go. I really do love these bags. (I clearly love too many though!) Part of me feels like maybe I just go with 50 bags and accept that I'm a bag lady. But the other part of me feels like I need to get rid of some - it's too many and kind of stressing me out. I'm just not sure how to reconcile these two parts of me.
> 
> Anyway, I know no one can tell me what to do - this is my own journey to go through and issue to figure out. But I thought I'd check in to say hi and also, oops, not doing too well with the editing.


Congratulations on your new baby!  
You certainly don’t have to decide right away about downsizing your bags. You have a lot on your plate right now and maybe carrying baby as well as what you need in a bag will inform your future bag choices and make it easier. 
Oh my gosh the stuff I used to carry around every day just in case one of my kids needed it. So funny, I kind of do and I kind of don’t miss those days.


----------



## dramaprincess713

diane278 said:


> _The Display Factor:_ this may not help but, in my previous home, I had a closet that was small but allowed for some display….so I could at least enjoy ‘visiting’ many of my unused bags when I was dressing. I think the _display factor _helped me see my bags as parts of my daily life, and I miss it. The closets here are much smaller (and won’t be outfitted for another month or two) so I think I’ll be storing my bags in the trunk for awhile….or indefinitely.
> 
> I’m grateful for TPF…..without a place to share all this, where would we be!? Floundering alone? On the other hand, TPF has also enabled my bag eccentricity!


I currently have no display factor, but I wonder if it would help with all this. My current space has basically no storage space other than the very small closets in each bedroom (one of the many reasons we want to move!), and it leaves very little room to play around with ideas for display. Currently my bags are kind of all over the place…many on top shelf of my closet or in the bookshelf I shoved in my closet also some hanging off doors, chairs, etc. Besides space, I think my other challenge with display is that I’m scared to store my bags outside of their dust bag. I’m scared doing so will damage them. I don’t know why. I know plenty of people do it with no issue, but I just can’t seem to do it. But maybe if I actually had a way to nicely display them, I could get over that. Hopefully wherever we move into will allow me to figure out some sort of display. I do love how nice other people’s displays look!

Oh, I would definitely be floundering alone without TPF. If I tried to talk about this to people in “real life” (quotes because this IS real life, but I think you all know what I mean), they would either be annoyed or think I’m nuts. Yes, TPF definitely enables my bag eccentricity too, but it’s nice to discuss with others who “get it.”



RueMonge said:


> Congratulations on your new baby!
> You certainly don’t have to decide right away about downsizing your bags. You have a lot on your plate right now and maybe carrying baby as well as what you need in a bag will inform your future bag choices and make it easier.
> Oh my gosh the stuff I used to carry around every day just in case one of my kids needed it. So funny, I kind of do and I kind of don’t miss those days.


Thank you for the congrats! She will be 6 months on Friday, and I can hardly believe it. Motherhood is quite the journey, but she is an absolute joy.

I have a dedicated diaper bag but it’s not included in my bag count since I know it won’t be a forever bag. I get what you mean about changing bag needs though. Prior to baby and pandemic, really big bags were my thing. The Neverfull GM was my perfect size. That’s changed now. My husband now takes care of all household errands, and we don’t really go anywhere at all so I actually don’t often find myself reaching for the diaper bag or my big bags. And if I’m going out without her it’s very purpose driven, really only for work or an appointment, and I’m trying to get home ASAP. I’m no longer taking a class or meeting friends afterwards, which means I’m no longer carrying food/clothes/shoes with me so my medium-sized bags are getting more use. It’s the opposite of what I would have expectedly but seeing as how  she’s so little and can’t be vaccinated, we’re really just not taking her out and about all that much. I expect bag needs will continue to change as she grows into toddlerhood and young childhood, so there is definitely value to it making or even worrying about any big purges right now (though one could definitely argue that I have more than enough bags in all imaginable categories to be able to spare some!).


----------



## Egel

dramaprincess713 said:


> It's been quite awhile since I've posted in here or posted at all! Life has kept me from Purseforum (I'm a new mom!), but I've missed it here. And this thread, in particular, is one I need.
> 
> I have fallen quite off the rails in my attempt to downsize and curate my collection. I am currently at 42 bags, with only two that I can truly see myself getting rid of in the future, and another 10 on my "plan to buy" list, leaving me at a grand total of 50 bags (clutches are included in this count; backpack and travel bags like Longchamp Le Pilage are not included).  Considering my goal has been to get down to the 25-35 range, this is not good.
> 
> I'm feeling stuck with all this. On one hand, I think 50 bags is too much for me. I definitely can't use 50 bags enough to adequately enjoy them all. I can make efforts to change my bags more often, which I'm trying to do now, but even then new mom life and partially remote work life means that I'm not going out and using my bags all that often to begin with, so trying to change them out more only goes so far. Plus, I'm searching for a fully-remote position, which I desperately want and hope I can land, but also means I'd be using my bags that much less. It is silly to have so many bags but only use each a few times a year. At 50 bags, if I were to use each one equally (which I definitely don't because obviously different bags serve different purposes), I'd essentially be averaging 1 bag a week, and when I put it that way, it sounds ludicrous to me. On the other hand, I really love my bags, and I'm having a hard time getting rid of them. I tried the closet for departing bags, and ended up taking several out of the closet because I'm not ready to let them go. It's not like they're getting more use though. They are bags in colors or prints that I love, and I just am having a hard time letting go. I really do love these bags. (I clearly love too many though!) Part of me feels like maybe I just go with 50 bags and accept that I'm a bag lady. But the other part of me feels like I need to get rid of some - it's too many and kind of stressing me out. I'm just not sure how to reconcile these two parts of me.
> 
> Anyway, I know no one can tell me what to do - this is my own journey to go through and issue to figure out. But I thought I'd check in to say hi and also, oops, not doing too well with the editing.


You seem overwhelmed. If you are overwhelmed it is never a good idea to get rid of things. Congrats on the little one. They say it can take a year for your hormones are balanced so maybe it's best to wait that out?

If you really want your numbers down you can always start with Kon Mari. First get all your bags in one place. Then hold them to see how you feel. This sounds insane but if we were a bit more rational we would all own one bag and not ramble our time away about bags we own, bags we want an all those other bags out there.

If I'm very rational I could suggest that you start with your multiples but bags are emotion. If you doubt letting go of a bag, do not let it go. Some people say that a bag should be used but don't let go of a classic bag because it does not suit your needs now. Your kid will grow up and there will be a time for small bags again. These are your bags and there is no need to get rid of them just because the thought of them somehow doesn't sit well with you anymore.

Do not look at helpfull things that work for other people, but look at yourself. Why do you want your number down? Are you prone to regret or do you move along quite quickly? How often do you change styles? If you reason a bag away, how do you feel about it?

I do have to say that every purge is hard but you can get used to it. At first you are attatched to every bag. The bag that you never wear but makes you happy to look at is not the same as the bag you don't actually like but wear every day. Both have a place but you'll recognise the background noise. If you really don’t know where to start, just start with the bags you know you love and let them be. Just wear the ones you're not sure about for a week or a month and after that most people know what to do with it. You know if it fits, if it's practical and most of all if you are attatched to it or not.

I am so sorry this was so long. I really hope it helps. Enjoy the newborn and have fun cleaning out your closet.


----------



## diane278

When it comes to bags, there have been times when I’ve been struck out of the blue. Several months ago, I took a photo that I refer to as Heavy Metal.  It’s of my black bags with a significant amount of metal…..in my case PHW. At the time, I had a black Della Cavalleria reserved. After looking at this photo a number of times, I had an epiphany: it occurred to me that a Della Cavalleria was very similar to my BBVerrou. I immediately felt that I didn’t _need, or even want, _the Della. I wasn’t expecting it, but so far,  I haven’t thought again about adding the bag. Considering my usual way of thinking, this is a miracle….

The photo that did it: two clutches; two shoulder bags and a tote……


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> When it comes to bags, there have been times when I’ve been struck out of the blue. Several months ago, I took a photo that I refer to as Heavy Metal.  It’s of my black bags with a significant amount of metal…..in my case PHW. At the time, I had a black Della Cavalleria reserved. After looking at this photo a number of times, I had an epiphany: it occurred to me that a Della Cavalleria was very similar to my BBVerrou. I immediately felt that I didn’t _need, or even want, _the Della. I wasn’t expecting it, but so far,  I haven’t thought again about adding the bag. Considering my usual way of thinking, this is a miracle….
> 
> The photo that did it: two clutches; two shoulder bags and a tote……
> 
> View attachment 5222129


Fantastic!  And I know I asked you about the painting a while ago but can you refresh our collective memory about Monsieur the black handbag guardian?


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Fantastic!  And I know I asked you about the painting a while ago but can you refresh our collective memory about Monsieur the black handbag guardian?


Of course. The piece is titled Staller. It‘s from a series of _Blokes _by an artist named Aaron Smith. https://www.aaronsmithart.com/
I first saw his work online at a gallery showing in NYC. I knew I couldn’t afford a piece at that time. Several years later, I saw two available (resale) at different online art gallery sites and purchased this one. The paint is very thick on the original pieces, which I love, but he‘s currently offering a print of one of his paintings on his website. Had prints been an option back then, it’s likely I would have purchased one….

I just found these! Here’s a thumbnail of some of the pieces in the series….several of these are available for sale…








						Aaron Smith - 3 Artworks for Sale on Artsy
					

Find the latest shows, biography, and artworks for sale by Aaron Smith. Captivated by Victorian- and Edwardian-era representations of ideal masculinity, Aaro…




					www.artsy.net


----------



## cecchetti

diane278 said:


> When it comes to bags, there have been times when I’ve been struck out of the blue. Several months ago, I took a photo that I refer to as Heavy Metal.  It’s of my black bags with a significant amount of metal…..in my case PHW. At the time, I had a black Della Cavalleria reserved. After looking at this photo a number of times, I had an epiphany: it occurred to me that a Della Cavalleria was very similar to my BBVerrou. I immediately felt that I didn’t _need, or even want, _the Della. I wasn’t expecting it, but so far,  I haven’t thought again about adding the bag. Considering my usual way of thinking, this is a miracle….
> 
> The photo that did it: two clutches; two shoulder bags and a tote……
> 
> View attachment 5222129


Great story and picture but my Hermes collection will never look like that-I know you have many more.
But partly because I have my navy one but I love exotics, my next step would be to save for a navy or indigo H exotic…maybe Kelly wallet…


----------



## dramaprincess713

Egel said:


> You seem overwhelmed. If you are overwhelmed it is never a good idea to get rid of things. Congrats on the little one. They say it can take a year for your hormones are balanced so maybe it's best to wait that out?
> 
> If you really want your numbers down you can always start with Kon Mari. First get all your bags in one place. Then hold them to see how you feel. This sounds insane but if we were a bit more rational we would all own one bag and not ramble our time away about bags we own, bags we want an all those other bags out there.
> 
> If I'm very rational I could suggest that you start with your multiples but bags are emotion. If you doubt letting go of a bag, do not let it go. Some people say that a bag should be used but don't let go of a classic bag because it does not suit your needs now. Your kid will grow up and there will be a time for small bags again. These are your bags and there is no need to get rid of them just because the thought of them somehow doesn't sit well with you anymore.
> 
> Do not look at helpfull things that work for other people, but look at yourself. Why do you want your number down? Are you prone to regret or do you move along quite quickly? How often do you change styles? If you reason a bag away, how do you feel about it?
> 
> I do have to say that every purge is hard but you can get used to it. At first you are attatched to every bag. The bag that you never wear but makes you happy to look at is not the same as the bag you don't actually like but wear every day. Both have a place but you'll recognise the background noise. If you really don’t know where to start, just start with the bags you know you love and let them be. Just wear the ones you're not sure about for a week or a month and after that most people know what to do with it. You know if it fits, if it's practical and most of all if you are attatched to it or not.
> 
> I am so sorry this was so long. I really hope it helps. Enjoy the newborn and have fun cleaning out your closet.


Thank you for the congrats! She is wonderful, but I think you are right that I am a bit overwhelmed (with bags, yes, but also probably a bit with life changes) - it probably best not to make rash decisions when overwhelmed! I have thought about doing Kon Mari with my bags. I just need to find the time to do so. Baby girl doesn't really nap for more than 30-40 minutes at a time on her own, and Kon Mari when she's awake definitely isn't going to happen so right now it's just on a very long "to do, someday" list. 

I do very much appreciate the recognition that bags are emotion - they definitely are for me - and not to get rid of one if I doubt letting it go. The questions you ask are helpful. I want my number down because it just feels excessive. I aspire to be a minimal, capsule collection, signature style type person. I won't ever be - I know that. But if I could move a little bit in that direction, that would be nice. I am definitely prone to regret and do have some regrets over bags I've already sold - to the point that I've considered searching for them and buying them again.  I mean, I haven't actually done so, but I haven't ruled out the possibility of doing so either. Fashion-wise, I'm drawn to all different styles, but with my bags I could stick with the same bag for months. I don't and have been really making an effort to change out my bags and use them all, but I definitely used to use the same bags for months and was fine with it. I can easily be talked in and out of things, so I can definitely reason away a bag and be fine with it...but that's not to say that I won't want it back down the line.

I think one of my biggest issues is bags I have that I am holding onto because I know they're good quality and others like them, but I'm not completely sure if I love them. My vintage Coach Court bag comes to mind. I remember a blogger raving about it, and I immediate went on the hunt to find one. I'm very easily influenced! I finally got one, and I like it fine, but I don't know if I like it because I truly do or if it's because I feel like I should. Everyone raves about vintage Coach leather, and it's true - it is wonderful leather. And it's similar in style to the Pochette Metis that is in such high demand, but I actually like the Court better than the Pochette Metis, so points there. But, I'm not sure it's a bag I would have ever been drawn to if not for the blogger or likeness to the Pochette Metis, and the likeness to the Pochette Metis only "matters" because it's a style everyone seems to love and thinks is so practical. 

I could probably get rid of the Court and be fine. I don't have a sentimental attachment to it, and I'm not entirely sure it fulfills a purpose that can't be fulfilled by other bags I like better. BUT, I can't seem to actually let it go because I'm keep going back to what great quality it is and how it's a style everyone seems to love so much. I know my bags should be serving a purpose for ME and it shouldn't matter what others think or say. And I don't care what others think or say in terms of any sort of perceived prestige or lack thereof, but I do fear I'll regret getting rid of a quality bag in a style that seems to be almost universally agreed upon as uber practical. A great quality bag doesn't mean much if it's not being used and practicality only matters if it's practical for me - I know that. But I can't seem to get over all the things I've read about the quality and practicality enough to really sit with myself and decide if it's right for ME.  Ugh...maybe I just need to use it more and try really hard to shut out the other voices and see how I feel about it...


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Of course. The piece is titled Staller. It‘s from a series of _Blokes _by an artist named Aaron Smith. https://www.aaronsmithart.com/
> I first saw his work online at a gallery showing in NYC. I knew I couldn’t afford a piece at that time. Several years later, I saw two available (resale) at different online art gallery sites and purchased this one. The paint is very thick on the original pieces, which I love, but he‘s currently offering a print of one of his paintings on his website. Had prints been an option back then, it’s likely I would have purchased one….
> 
> I just found these! Here’s a thumbnail of some of the pieces in the series….several of these are available for sale…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Smith - 3 Artworks for Sale on Artsy
> 
> 
> Find the latest shows, biography, and artworks for sale by Aaron Smith. Captivated by Victorian- and Edwardian-era representations of ideal masculinity, Aaro…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.artsy.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5222179


Thank you for the info! He's a very talented artist.  Also I love your mix of figurative and architectural pieces!  (New thread perhaps????)

In the meantime M. Staller is a worthy warden of your collection.


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you for the congrats! She is wonderful, but I think you are right that I am a bit overwhelmed (with bags, yes, but also probably a bit with life changes) - it probably best not to make rash decisions when overwhelmed! I have thought about doing Kon Mari with my bags. I just need to find the time to do so. Baby girl doesn't really nap for more than 30-40 minutes at a time on her own, and Kon Mari when she's awake definitely isn't going to happen so right now it's just on a very long "to do, someday" list.
> 
> I do very much appreciate the recognition that bags are emotion - they definitely are for me - and not to get rid of one if I doubt letting it go. The questions you ask are helpful. I want my number down because it just feels excessive. I aspire to be a minimal, capsule collection, signature style type person. I won't ever be - I know that. But if I could move a little bit in that direction, that would be nice. I am definitely prone to regret and do have some regrets over bags I've already sold - to the point that I've considered searching for them and buying them again.  I mean, I haven't actually done so, but I haven't ruled out the possibility of doing so either. Fashion-wise, I'm drawn to all different styles, but with my bags I could stick with the same bag for months. I don't and have been really making an effort to change out my bags and use them all, but I definitely used to use the same bags for months and was fine with it. I can easily be talked in and out of things, so I can definitely reason away a bag and be fine with it...but that's not to say that I won't want it back down the line.
> 
> I think one of my biggest issues is bags I have that I am holding onto because I know they're good quality and others like them, but I'm not completely sure if I love them. My vintage Coach Court bag comes to mind. I remember a blogger raving about it, and I immediate went on the hunt to find one. I'm very easily influenced! I finally got one, and I like it fine, but I don't know if I like it because I truly do or if it's because I feel like I should. Everyone raves about vintage Coach leather, and it's true - it is wonderful leather. And it's similar in style to the Pochette Metis that is in such high demand, but I actually like the Court better than the Pochette Metis, so points there. But, I'm not sure it's a bag I would have ever been drawn to if not for the blogger or likeness to the Pochette Metis, and the likeness to the Pochette Metis only "matters" because it's a style everyone seems to love and thinks is so practical.
> 
> I could probably get rid of the Court and be fine. I don't have a sentimental attachment to it, and I'm not entirely sure it fulfills a purpose that can't be fulfilled by other bags I like better. BUT, I can't seem to actually let it go because I'm keep going back to what great quality it is and how it's a style everyone seems to love so much. I know my bags should be serving a purpose for ME and it shouldn't matter what others think or say. And I don't care what others think or say in terms of any sort of perceived prestige or lack thereof, but I do fear I'll regret getting rid of a quality bag in a style that seems to be almost universally agreed upon as uber practical. A great quality bag doesn't mean much if it's not being used and practicality only matters if it's practical for me - I know that. But I can't seem to get over all the things I've read about the quality and practicality enough to really sit with myself and decide if it's right for ME.  Ugh...maybe I just need to use it more and try really hard to shut out the other voices and see how I feel about it...


Enjoy your little one. There is no hurry to get rid of bags until you are sure. There are bags that I desperately want gone immediately and I don't have any regrets about selling them. 

I know what you mean about the court bag. I have one I rarely use. Mine is vintage but looks nearly new. If I decide to get rid of it, I'm confident it wouldn't be hard to find another to replace it. Maybe I'd use it more if it was another color (mine in dark navy.) I have other vintage Coach bags that are rarer, and with those it is harder to decide whether to sell even though I rarely use them. I would have a lot of trouble finding them again.

My number of bags has grown again over the last few years. I know that I'd be happier with fewer. Eventually I'll get there but I don't feel I have to rush. I've come to the same realization you have - that with 50 bags, you'd only carry each one for a week a year. But if you will use them for years, it's not that bad. Some day your little girl will be old enough you can pass them down to her.


----------



## cecchetti

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you for the congrats! She is wonderful, but I think you are right that I am a bit overwhelmed (with bags, yes, but also probably a bit with life changes) - it probably best not to make rash decisions when overwhelmed! I have thought about doing Kon Mari with my bags. I just need to find the time to do so. Baby girl doesn't really nap for more than 30-40 minutes at a time on her own, and Kon Mari when she's awake definitely isn't going to happen so right now it's just on a very long "to do, someday" list.
> 
> I do very much appreciate the recognition that bags are emotion - they definitely are for me - and not to get rid of one if I doubt letting it go. The questions you ask are helpful. I want my number down because it just feels excessive. I aspire to be a minimal, capsule collection, signature style type person. I won't ever be - I know that. But if I could move a little bit in that direction, that would be nice. I am definitely prone to regret and do have some regrets over bags I've already sold - to the point that I've considered searching for them and buying them again.  I mean, I haven't actually done so, but I haven't ruled out the possibility of doing so either. Fashion-wise, I'm drawn to all different styles, but with my bags I could stick with the same bag for months. I don't and have been really making an effort to change out my bags and use them all, but I definitely used to use the same bags for months and was fine with it. I can easily be talked in and out of things, so I can definitely reason away a bag and be fine with it...but that's not to say that I won't want it back down the line.
> 
> I think one of my biggest issues is bags I have that I am holding onto because I know they're good quality and others like them, but I'm not completely sure if I love them. My vintage Coach Court bag comes to mind. I remember a blogger raving about it, and I immediate went on the hunt to find one. I'm very easily influenced! I finally got one, and I like it fine, but I don't know if I like it because I truly do or if it's because I feel like I should. Everyone raves about vintage Coach leather, and it's true - it is wonderful leather. And it's similar in style to the Pochette Metis that is in such high demand, but I actually like the Court better than the Pochette Metis, so points there. But, I'm not sure it's a bag I would have ever been drawn to if not for the blogger or likeness to the Pochette Metis, and the likeness to the Pochette Metis only "matters" because it's a style everyone seems to love and thinks is so practical.
> 
> I could probably get rid of the Court and be fine. I don't have a sentimental attachment to it, and I'm not entirely sure it fulfills a purpose that can't be fulfilled by other bags I like better. BUT, I can't seem to actually let it go because I'm keep going back to what great quality it is and how it's a style everyone seems to love so much. I know my bags should be serving a purpose for ME and it shouldn't matter what others think or say. And I don't care what others think or say in terms of any sort of perceived prestige or lack thereof, but I do fear I'll regret getting rid of a quality bag in a style that seems to be almost universally agreed upon as uber practical. A great quality bag doesn't mean much if it's not being used and practicality only matters if it's practical for me - I know that. But I can't seem to get over all the things I've read about the quality and practicality enough to really sit with myself and decide if it's right for ME.  Ugh...maybe I just need to use it more and try really hard to shut out the other voices and see how I feel about it...



Please try not to worry or mull about getting rid of bags when you’re so obviously not ready to let it go.

I sold probably the nicest bag I’ve ever owned bought when I lived in Paris a few years ago, I’ve never stopped regretting it and I’d never sell a bag again!

I’d rather wear them until they’re not respectable -I’m my will-don’t worry I intend to be here to 100+ and I’m 53 but look 20 or less-I’ve left my bags to my niece, who would never get rid of them, so it’s just what I collect in my lifetime.

When I joined this forum I was only looking for one bag for purse peace-now I have 4 more and a wishlist, plus a very long ebay watch list!

Of course I don’t Need all of these bags, but they give me pleasure, like you, I like minimalism , but bags become your other babies, please don’t part with one and regret it, it’s bad enough I let one go❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## cecchetti

diane278 said:


> When it comes to bags, there have been times when I’ve been struck out of the blue. Several months ago, I took a photo that I refer to as Heavy Metal.  It’s of my black bags with a significant amount of metal…..in my case PHW. At the time, I had a black Della Cavalleria reserved. After looking at this photo a number of times, I had an epiphany: it occurred to me that a Della Cavalleria was very similar to my BBVerrou. I immediately felt that I didn’t _need, or even want, _the Della. I wasn’t expecting it, but so far,  I haven’t thought again about adding the bag. Considering my usual way of thinking, this is a miracle….
> 
> I have a common theme although a diverse range of bags-4 out of 13 are dark blue exotic or mock croc leather and some of the ones on my wishlist are, and my H is navy.
> 
> I love them all, and would replace them all if I should wear them out-the others I probably wouldn’t , so unless I’m gifted bags one day my collection will be all blue!
> 
> Although I don’t carry all the others-yet..
> 
> Apart from the H and exotics they can’t last forever, then I’ll shop my collection, or if I manage to gift one, probably replace it with a navy one!
> 
> Such diversity!
> 
> You probably have every model and colour imaginable , I aspire to much more, but being realistic I’m going to have to inherit for purse peace and I prefer to keep my parents❤️
> 
> The photo that did it: two clutches; two shoulder bags and a tote……
> 
> View attachment 5222129


----------



## cecchetti

whateve said:


> Enjoy your little one. There is no hurry to get rid of bags until you are sure. There are bags that I desperately want gone immediately and I don't have any regrets about selling them.
> 
> I know what you mean about the court bag. I have one I rarely use. Mine is vintage but looks nearly new. If I decide to get rid of it, I'm confident it wouldn't be hard to find another to replace it. Maybe I'd use it more if it was another color (mine in dark navy.) I have other vintage Coach bags that are rarer, and with those it is harder to decide whether to sell even though I rarely use them. I would have a lot of trouble finding them again.
> 
> My number of bags has grown again over the last few years. I know that I'd be happier with fewer. Eventually I'll get there but I don't feel I have to rush. I've come to the same realization you have - that with 50 bags, you'd only carry each one for a week a year. But if you will use them for years, it's not that bad. Some day your little girl will be old enough you can pass them down to her.



Please don’t get rid of your bags unless you are totally detached , HOWEVER many you have

A few years ago I sold a raspberry crocodile Dior bought in Paris-the buyer put it up for sale 3 times the price a day later.

I loved and had carried the bag-it’s the nices bag I’ve ever owned.

I’ll never stop regretting it and would Never sell a bag again , even if I’d never carried it..l

My niece will inherit my bags, I can trust her to keep them even if she doesn’t use them it’s ok..

Please don’t feel under pressure to part with them.


----------



## cecchetti

I have bags I actively dislike and still have tags, one day I May gift them, or May find a use for them, but no more selling!


----------



## More bags

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you for the congrats! She is wonderful, but I think you are right that I am a bit overwhelmed (with bags, yes, but also probably a bit with life changes) - it probably best not to make rash decisions when overwhelmed! I have thought about doing Kon Mari with my bags. I just need to find the time to do so. Baby girl doesn't really nap for more than 30-40 minutes at a time on her own, and Kon Mari when she's awake definitely isn't going to happen so right now it's just on a very long "to do, someday" list.
> 
> I do very much appreciate the recognition that bags are emotion - they definitely are for me - and not to get rid of one if I doubt letting it go. The questions you ask are helpful. I want my number down because it just feels excessive. I aspire to be a minimal, capsule collection, signature style type person. I won't ever be - I know that. But if I could move a little bit in that direction, that would be nice. I am definitely prone to regret and do have some regrets over bags I've already sold - to the point that I've considered searching for them and buying them again.  I mean, I haven't actually done so, but I haven't ruled out the possibility of doing so either. Fashion-wise, I'm drawn to all different styles, but with my bags I could stick with the same bag for months. I don't and have been really making an effort to change out my bags and use them all, but I definitely used to use the same bags for months and was fine with it. I can easily be talked in and out of things, so I can definitely reason away a bag and be fine with it...but that's not to say that I won't want it back down the line.
> 
> I think one of my biggest issues is bags I have that I am holding onto because I know they're good quality and others like them, but I'm not completely sure if I love them. My vintage Coach Court bag comes to mind. I remember a blogger raving about it, and I immediate went on the hunt to find one. I'm very easily influenced! I finally got one, and I like it fine, but I don't know if I like it because I truly do or if it's because I feel like I should. Everyone raves about vintage Coach leather, and it's true - it is wonderful leather. And it's similar in style to the Pochette Metis that is in such high demand, but I actually like the Court better than the Pochette Metis, so points there. But, I'm not sure it's a bag I would have ever been drawn to if not for the blogger or likeness to the Pochette Metis, and the likeness to the Pochette Metis only "matters" because it's a style everyone seems to love and thinks is so practical.
> 
> I could probably get rid of the Court and be fine. I don't have a sentimental attachment to it, and I'm not entirely sure it fulfills a purpose that can't be fulfilled by other bags I like better. BUT, I can't seem to actually let it go because I'm keep going back to what great quality it is and how it's a style everyone seems to love so much. I know my bags should be serving a purpose for ME and it shouldn't matter what others think or say. And I don't care what others think or say in terms of any sort of perceived prestige or lack thereof, but I do fear I'll regret getting rid of a quality bag in a style that seems to be almost universally agreed upon as uber practical. A great quality bag doesn't mean much if it's not being used and practicality only matters if it's practical for me - I know that. But I can't seem to get over all the things I've read about the quality and practicality enough to really sit with myself and decide if it's right for ME.  Ugh...maybe I just need to use it more and try really hard to shut out the other voices and see how I feel about it...


Congratulations on your baby and early motherhood. They grow and change so much in the first few months to first few years!
I appreciate the feeling of wanting to downsize my handbags, wanting to be more mindful and knowing I am not a minimalist.
Perhaps “baby steps” would be to start by making a list of what you have. It may be too onerous and time consuming to take everything out at the same time. Then track what you carry, and how you feel carrying each bag. A small project might be to photograph small groups of your bags, by colour, by size, by function, whatever makes sense for you. In each of my bag group pics I can identify my favourite/most frequently carried bag and my least favourite/least carried/least functional bag. When I’m ready, I can carry the potentially exiting bag one more time and reassess/confirm my feelings for the bag and move forward with a confident decision to keep it or let it go. You don’t have to let a whole bunch of bags go all at once. Do what works best for you and doesn’t add any mental stress.


----------



## More bags

diane278 said:


> This is a photo I recently posted on the Hermes forum. It’s my entire bag collection…(SLG’s and pouches aren’t shown). I feel it‘s complete at this time. However, I have looked back and found that my preferences have changed every decade or so. There’s always the chance that could happen again….my ability to read into the future has never been all that good. Right now, I have everything I need/want for this stage of my life....
> 
> View attachment 5220534





diane278 said:


> When it comes to bags, there have been times when I’ve been struck out of the blue. Several months ago, I took a photo that I refer to as Heavy Metal.  It’s of my black bags with a significant amount of metal…..in my case PHW. At the time, I had a black Della Cavalleria reserved. After looking at this photo a number of times, I had an epiphany: it occurred to me that a Della Cavalleria was very similar to my BBVerrou. I immediately felt that I didn’t _need, or even want, _the Della. I wasn’t expecting it, but so far,  I haven’t thought again about adding the bag. Considering my usual way of thinking, this is a miracle….
> 
> The photo that did it: two clutches; two shoulder bags and a tote……
> 
> View attachment 5222129


Diane, your bag photos are such a treat to see, the actual bags and the beautiful way you display them/photograph them. Congratulations on your move and thank you for sharing the updates on your home, art and handbags!


----------



## cecchetti

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your baby and early motherhood. They grow and change so much in the first few months to first few years!
> I appreciate the feeling of wanting to downsize my handbags, wanting to be more mindful and knowing I am not a minimalist.
> Perhaps “baby steps” would be to start by making a list of what you have. It may be too onerous and time consuming to take everything out at the same time. Then track what you carry, and how you feel carrying each bag. A small project might be to photograph small groups of your bags, by colour, by size, by function, whatever makes sense for you. In each of my bag group pics I can identify my favourite/most frequently carried bag and my least favourite/least carried/least functional bag. When I’m ready, I can carry the potentially exiting bag one more time and reassess/confirm my feelings for the bag and move forward with a confident decision to keep it or let it go. You don’t have to let a whole bunch of bags go all at once. Do what works best for you and doesn’t add any mental stress.



Yes, you have a baby now, please don’t add any stress.

My Lulu Guinness bag still has the tag on yet I bought the matching purse!

It’s not my style but was quite expensive , an impulse buy-I really can’t imagine ever using it.

For my nieces birthday next year I’m giving her a leather jacket(last year I stockpiled those but I’m so small most I’m stuck with as they don’t fit anybody else although I live in the same few-I have a double closet full haha and Still a wishlist for next year-but if by the following year the Lulu Guinness is untouched I’ll bite the bullet and gift it to her for her birthday -my sister has totally different tastes to me and I doubt would ever carry it..(I’m buying a collection of bags for her birthday which is ridiculous as I have unused bags)

If even parting with one would stress you-it would me atm even if I don’t like the bag, just keep your collection, if you want to let go in the future you’ll know when, or just keep them-I May just shop my way around my own collection and only replace essential bags❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Egel

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you for the congrats! She is wonderful, but I think you are right that I am a bit overwhelmed (with bags, yes, but also probably a bit with life changes) - it probably best not to make rash decisions when overwhelmed! I have thought about doing Kon Mari with my bags. I just need to find the time to do so. Baby girl doesn't really nap for more than 30-40 minutes at a time on her own, and Kon Mari when she's awake definitely isn't going to happen so right now it's just on a very long "to do, someday" list.
> 
> I do very much appreciate the recognition that bags are emotion - they definitely are for me - and not to get rid of one if I doubt letting it go. The questions you ask are helpful. I want my number down because it just feels excessive. I aspire to be a minimal, capsule collection, signature style type person. I won't ever be - I know that. But if I could move a little bit in that direction, that would be nice. I am definitely prone to regret and do have some regrets over bags I've already sold - to the point that I've considered searching for them and buying them again.  I mean, I haven't actually done so, but I haven't ruled out the possibility of doing so either. Fashion-wise, I'm drawn to all different styles, but with my bags I could stick with the same bag for months. I don't and have been really making an effort to change out my bags and use them all, but I definitely used to use the same bags for months and was fine with it. I can easily be talked in and out of things, so I can definitely reason away a bag and be fine with it...but that's not to say that I won't want it back down the line.
> 
> I think one of my biggest issues is bags I have that I am holding onto because I know they're good quality and others like them, but I'm not completely sure if I love them. My vintage Coach Court bag comes to mind. I remember a blogger raving about it, and I immediate went on the hunt to find one. I'm very easily influenced! I finally got one, and I like it fine, but I don't know if I like it because I truly do or if it's because I feel like I should. Everyone raves about vintage Coach leather, and it's true - it is wonderful leather. And it's similar in style to the Pochette Metis that is in such high demand, but I actually like the Court better than the Pochette Metis, so points there. But, I'm not sure it's a bag I would have ever been drawn to if not for the blogger or likeness to the Pochette Metis, and the likeness to the Pochette Metis only "matters" because it's a style everyone seems to love and thinks is so practical.
> 
> I could probably get rid of the Court and be fine. I don't have a sentimental attachment to it, and I'm not entirely sure it fulfills a purpose that can't be fulfilled by other bags I like better. BUT, I can't seem to actually let it go because I'm keep going back to what great quality it is and how it's a style everyone seems to love so much. I know my bags should be serving a purpose for ME and it shouldn't matter what others think or say. And I don't care what others think or say in terms of any sort of perceived prestige or lack thereof, but I do fear I'll regret getting rid of a quality bag in a style that seems to be almost universally agreed upon as uber practical. A great quality bag doesn't mean much if it's not being used and practicality only matters if it's practical for me - I know that. But I can't seem to get over all the things I've read about the quality and practicality enough to really sit with myself and decide if it's right for ME.  Ugh...maybe I just need to use it more and try really hard to shut out the other voices and see how I feel about it...


This is going to be a long ramble. I was reading your answer and this is exactly how I feel. First of all, forget about getting your number down. That is not a thing that needs to be done timewise, so it can wait. You want this stylish minimal collection, but why do you want a minimal collection? I think part of it might be because you are overwhelmed and part of it might be because in a short youtubeclip they make it look so easy and they sound so confident.

Being easily influenced sounds familiair. If someone said they need five bags, I need five bags. If they have a new redbag, I need a new red bag. Someone in an article mentioned a red bag, someone else opened a thread and that night I bought a red bag. I love my bag but I do keep screenshots of that post that made me realise that this was not the way to go. I kept on thinking in wants and not in needs. I read lists of all the bags you need in your collection without ever wondering if they would suit me. I bought everything and more, got overwhelmed and hit a wall.

You sound overwhelmed and want a minimal collection. Start with making a minimal collection. What are the bags you want, what are the bags you need and pick those from your collection. You have the feeling of getting your life together, a collection that does not overwhelm you and you do not have to get rid of your bags just to have a minimal collection! You avoid the mammoth of grabbing all your bags while taking care of a small one. You don't need to do that, do not put that kind of unecessary stress on yourself. You have enough going on already. And maybe that plays a part in it too? You just had a baby and that changes everything. The world as you know it is gone. Everything is uncertain and you need something tangible, something that makes sense while everything else doesn't. Maybe it's not the number of bags that's gotten under your skin but you have no mental space for bags, so you feel that limiting them can give you some clarity as a whole.

This is why a capsule collection might help, but just start small. Building a capsule collection from what you already have is enough for now.

-

What helped me was putting my bags in storage and taking my time with that. Because I had so much bags, I forgot what I had. When I looked at them after 6 months, I noticed that I was less attatched to some of them. After a while I knew what I wanted in a bag. I could see why I was using some, why I was not using others, why I kept some, why I let others go and why for the life of me I could not let go of bags I never used. I let go of bags that I missed and bought back. Made mistakes but grew while doing it. I learned so much about myself, what I want and who I am. The bags were a part of me and I never looked at it that way before.

You make your own rules. You said that you have regrets letting them go but you do not have to let them go. I think the Coach bag is a great example. Other people raved about it and you bought it. This is your memory. You think about why you bought the bag when you see the bag. If I would see you I would only see a bag. You say that the leather is amazing and that is why you can't let it go. That is the small voice you should listen to. Listen to your gut. Do not reason a bag away because that are the bags we miss.

Put the Coach bag away because you do love it. Do not think that the quality is great so someone else might use it more. This is your bag, you already own it and regretting letting go of a bag, and finding that exact same bag, takes up mental space. Just move on to other bags. Create your minimal collection and if you feel up to it, grab another bag from storage and see how you feel while using it. If it does not make you happy or you gravitate to another bag that has the same function, make a mental note that it can go. Put it in a closet and leave the bag alone. If you see the bag after six months it's easier to let it go and you'll get more joy from wearing the bag you love more. That is how I weed out the clutter.

-

So now you have a small minimal collection you use, a bigger collection in storage that you want to weed out. The only thing left is what to do with the bags you still want? If you buy a bag your hormones are going haywire. I know that this is my downfall. Somebody mentions a bag, I find the bag, buy the bag, yay new bag feels. Creating distance work for me. I want this bag. If I still want the bag next month, then I can think about it. Take two steps back and define why you want that bag and if you have another bag that looks like it. I put myself on a diet. I'm on ban island and if I can only get two bags a year, will this be the bag? Is this the bag I can not live without? I do not need more bags, there is no void so I know that I can live without. That two mark number works wonders. And for me the most important part is to know myself. The week before you menstruate your hormones are unbalanced and you are less prone to long term discision making and more prone to buying. Not even impuls buying, buying in general. Ever since I read that I blocked my agenda and straight out forbid myself to buy something I don't need in that week. That helped a lot.

After a while I noticed I like new things. Ever so often I get a new bag and resell a bag that I'm not attatched to. I wanted to be this minimal girl and I finally am. I thought I would end with a minimal premier designer collection but I'm just to afraid to wear it. I feel a lot better with bags that cost less. Sometimes I look at my bags and can't breathe. That is the moment for a trendy bag. Pufferbags were so hip it hurts. I want that. All the regular reasoning didn't work anymore and I just gave it. I love the puffed Coach Tabby but wasn't willing to spend that amount of money on a bag that wouldn't last. I spend less, enjoyed my bag so much and now I am quite done with it. I am not beating myself up for buying a bag I wore for a year. I didn't spend a fortune on it. The bag is still like new and my niece loves it. Years ago I would have bought the Coach, think less of myself for spending that kind of money on a bag I didn't need and I could not let the bag go because it would feel like an even bigger waste. And I know that there will be another trendy high street bag around the corner. Only the essentials just doesn't work for me. You live, you learn. You can do this. Just start small and know that this is not something you have to do but want to do. Do not put that kind of pressure on yourself. And thank you for reading all of this. I know it's very long but I know exactly how you feel and didn't want to cut any corners


----------



## cecchetti

Egel said:


> This is going to be a long ramble. I was reading your answer and this is exactly how I feel. First of all, forget about getting your number down. That is not a thing that needs to be done timewise, so it can wait. You want this stylish minimal collection, but why do you want a minimal collection? I think part of it might be because you are overwhelmed and part of it might be because in a short youtubeclip they make it look so easy and they sound so confident.
> 
> Being easily influenced sounds familiair. If someone said they need five bags, I need five bags. If they have a new redbag, I need a new red bag. Someone in an article mentioned a red bag, someone else opened a thread and that night I bought a red bag. I love my bag but I do keep screenshots of that post that made me realise that this was not the way to go. I kept on thinking in wants and not in needs. I read lists of all the bags you need in your collection without ever wondering if they would suit me. I bought everything and more, got overwhelmed and hit a wall.
> 
> You sound overwhelmed and want a minimal collection. Start with making a minimal collection. What are the bags you want, what are the bags you need and pick those from your collection. You have the feeling of getting your life together, a collection that does not overwhelm you and you do not have to get rid of your bags just to have a minimal collection! You avoid the mammoth of grabbing all your bags while taking care of a small one. You don't need to do that, do not put that kind of unecessary stress on yourself. You have enough going on already. And maybe that plays a part in it too? You just had a baby and that changes everything. The world as you know it is gone. Everything is uncertain and you need something tangible, something that makes sense while everything else doesn't. Maybe it's not the number of bags that's gotten under your skin but you have no mental space for bags, so you feel that limiting them can give you some clarity as a whole.
> 
> This is why a capsule collection might help, but just start small. Building a capsule collection from what you already have is enough for now.
> 
> -
> 
> What helped me was putting my bags in storage and taking my time with that. Because I had so much bags, I forgot what I had. When I looked at them after 6 months, I noticed that I was less attatched to some of them. After a while I knew what I wanted in a bag. I could see why I was using some, why I was not using others, why I kept some, why I let others go and why for the life of me I could not let go of bags I never used. I let go of bags that I missed and bought back. Made mistakes but grew while doing it. I learned so much about myself, what I want and who I am. The bags were a part of me and I never looked at it that way before.
> 
> You make your own rules. You said that you have regrets letting them go but you do not have to let them go. I think the Coach bag is a great example. Other people raved about it and you bought it. This is your memory. You think about why you bought the bag when you see the bag. If I would see you I would only see a bag. You say that the leather is amazing and that is why you can't let it go. That is the small voice you should listen to. Listen to your gut. Do not reason a bag away because that are the bags we miss.
> 
> Put the Coach bag away because you do love it. Do not think that the quality is great so someone else might use it more. This is your bag, you already own it and regretting letting go of a bag, and finding that exact same bag, takes up mental space. Just move on to other bags. Create your minimal collection and if you feel up to it, grab another bag from storage and see how you feel while using it. If it does not make you happy or you gravitate to another bag that has the same function, make a mental note that it can go. Put it in a closet and leave the bag alone. If you see the bag after six months it's easier to let it go and you'll get more joy from wearing the bag you love more. That is how I weed out the clutter.
> 
> -
> 
> So now you have a small minimal collection you use, a bigger collection in storage that you want to weed out. The only thing left is what to do with the bags you still want? If you buy a bag your hormones are going haywire. I know that this is my downfall. Somebody mentions a bag, I find the bag, buy the bag, yay new bag feels. Creating distance work for me. I want this bag. If I still want the bag next month, then I can think about it. Take two steps back and define why you want that bag and if you have another bag that looks like it. I put myself on a diet. I'm on ban island and if I can only get two bags a year, will this be the bag? Is this the bag I can not live without? I do not need more bags, there is no void so I know that I can live without. That two mark number works wonders. And for me the most important part is to know myself. The week before you menstruate your hormones are unbalanced and you are less prone to long term discision making and more prone to buying. Not even impuls buying, buying in general. Ever since I read that I blocked my agenda and straight out forbid myself to buy something I don't need in that week. That helped a lot.
> 
> After a while I noticed I like new things. Ever so often I get a new bag and resell a bag that I'm not attatched to. I wanted to be this minimal girl and I finally am. I thought I would end with a minimal premier designer collection but I'm just to afraid to wear it. I feel a lot better with bags that cost less. Sometimes I look at my bags and can't breathe. That is the moment for a trendy bag. Pufferbags were so hip it hurts. I want that. All the regular reasoning didn't work anymore and I just gave it. I love the puffed Coach Tabby but wasn't willing to spend that amount of money on a bag that wouldn't last. I spend less, enjoyed my bag so much and now I am quite done with it. I am not beating myself up for buying a bag I wore for a year. I didn't spend a fortune on it. The bag is still like new and my niece loves it. Years ago I would have bought the Coach, think less of myself for spending that kind of money on a bag I didn't need and I could not let the bag go because it would feel like an even bigger waste. And I know that there will be another trendy high street bag around the corner. Only the essentials just doesn't work for me. You live, you learn. You can do this. Just start small and know that this is not something you have to do but want to do. Do not put that kind of pressure on yourself. And thank you for reading all of this. I know it's very long but I know exactly how you feel and didn't want to cut any corners


Awesome post!
Whilst I don’t have 50 bags myself, I can’t let go of bags even if I don’t even like them or have never carried them.

Even when I could gift them to family members so that if I Really regretted it I could get the bag back.

Recently I’ve bought

A leather going to university bag for my niece
2 bags towards a collection I’m going to surprise my sister with on her next birthday

When I could have shopped my own collection.

And having decided to give a bag to my niece for her next birthday, I’ve now settled on a leather jacket.

One bag I’ve bought the matching wallet to, (Lulu Guinness), I’ve NEVER used either, just not my style, when I’m sure my niece would love the combo, even my sister possibly, until I looked at the website and saw bags for £350- although the Isabel Marant jacket I paid 5 times that for but it’s too big for me-I can’t use that excuse for my bags can I ?
Although the bag IS too big for me, and although the leather is beautiful quality and will age well, I can’t part with it although I can’t imagine ever carrying it!

Yet I’ll happily keep a navy patent leather mic crock bag that is so obviously not an exotic!

When I Own the real version!

No rhyme or reason.

I think, unless she feels smothered, she should keep the bags whilst she has Baby brain lol, and when ready decide whether she wants to be parted from any bags.

I’ll never have 50, but my collection has grown from 9 to 13 since I joined pf, with a wishlist I do intend to shop, and an eBay watchlist I’m desperately trying Not to shop so that I can buy the others, but am sure that in a moment of stress or tiredness I’ll succumb to at least 1 of the 8 bags I’m watching-I nearly did during last night when I didn’t sleep at all, only a large credit card bill stopped me, but my mum is very sick, I don’t respond well to stress, when something happens or if her(probably last) birthday party is too stressful I’ll probably just buy the cheapest bag on my watch list, leaving 7 which I can’t delete, including Chanel and Hermes, 1 I could never afford anyway, the others I Could if I saved, but will I just ring more?

Your post will be helpful to lots of people but atm I’m so stressed(and have a migraine ), that I can’t even decide which bag to carry tomorrow …you would despair with me!xxx


----------



## diane278

@Egel, I love how you have dialed in what really works for you! 

I think your statement, _“You live, you learn. Just start small and know this is not something you have to do but want to do.”  _Sums up the situation of @dramaprincess713 so eloquently.….

(And I don’t think your post was _too long. _I think it was as long as it needed to be so that the explanation was complete….)


----------



## Lake Effect

dramaprincess713 said:


> It's been quite awhile since I've posted in here or posted at all! Life has kept me from Purseforum (I'm a new mom!), but I've missed it here. And this thread, in particular, is one I need.
> 
> I have fallen quite off the rails in my attempt to downsize and curate my collection. I am currently at 42 bags, with only two that I can truly see myself getting rid of in the future, and another 10 on my "plan to buy" list, leaving me at a grand total of 50 bags (clutches are included in this count; backpack and travel bags like Longchamp Le Pilage are not included).  Considering my goal has been to get down to the 25-35 range, this is not good.
> 
> I'm feeling stuck with all this. On one hand, I think 50 bags is too much for me. I definitely can't use 50 bags enough to adequately enjoy them all. I can make efforts to change my bags more often, which I'm trying to do now, but even then new mom life and partially remote work life means that I'm not going out and using my bags all that often to begin with, so trying to change them out more only goes so far. Plus, I'm searching for a fully-remote position, which I desperately want and hope I can land, but also means I'd be using my bags that much less. It is silly to have so many bags but only use each a few times a year. At 50 bags, if I were to use each one equally (which I definitely don't because obviously different bags serve different purposes), I'd essentially be averaging 1 bag a week, and when I put it that way, it sounds ludicrous to me. On the other hand, I really love my bags, and I'm having a hard time getting rid of them. I tried the closet for departing bags, and ended up taking several out of the closet because I'm not ready to let them go. It's not like they're getting more use though. They are bags in colors or prints that I love, and I just am having a hard time letting go. I really do love these bags. (I clearly love too many though!) Part of me feels like maybe I just go with 50 bags and accept that I'm a bag lady. But the other part of me feels like I need to get rid of some - it's too many and kind of stressing me out. I'm just not sure how to reconcile these two parts of me.
> 
> Anyway, I know no one can tell me what to do - this is my own journey to go through and issue to figure out. But I thought I'd check in to say hi and also, oops, not doing too well with the editing.


Congrats on your little one! Many have offered their experiences and I will offer mine. Over the last five years I went from a handful of bags to over 4 dozen! Mostly vintage Coach, most very inexpensive and with the intention as a hobby to hone the skill of refurbishing the full grain leather that put Coach on the map in the '80s and '90s. As I have said many times, I was enjoying and indulging all the Coach I could not afford in the 90's!
Yet at some point, it all began to feel like "too much". I was the kid in the proverbial candy shop, on a spree, starting to get a tummy ache. I think my tummy ache began before lock down. I didn't know quite what to do. So I just paid attention to how I was feeling, lol, bought a few more bags, contemplated about what to let go, how to let go, . . . . Didn't pressure myself to do anything hasty. Just allowed all the feelings to come and go without judgement, knowing that might best pave the way. I bought a bag at a flea market as recently as two weeks ago and another online and still have a pile to finish restoring.
I can honestly say, without much effort on my part, ideas about deciding what to keep, what to let go have been emerging in the last week, and I am quite pleased with that. There are bags I am ready to let go off and it feels right. Really right.
I sincerely believe that as you continue to engage in all the details of your busy life and think about your bags without judgement or pressure (not easy, right?) you will become aware of the time when it feels right to let a bag go or keep it.

P.S. There will always be a vintage Coach Court at decent price on eBay, Etsy, Posh, etc. Trust. Me


----------



## dramaprincess713

Thank you all for all the responses and kind feedback and advice! I love gearing from you all, and I really appreciate it.



whateve said:


> Enjoy your little one. There is no hurry to get rid of bags until you are sure. There are bags that I desperately want gone immediately and I don't have any regrets about selling them.
> 
> I know what you mean about the court bag. I have one I rarely use. Mine is vintage but looks nearly new. If I decide to get rid of it, I'm confident it wouldn't be hard to find another to replace it. Maybe I'd use it more if it was another color (mine in dark navy.) I have other vintage Coach bags that are rarer, and with those it is harder to decide whether to sell even though I rarely use them. I would have a lot of trouble finding them again.
> 
> My number of bags has grown again over the last few years. I know that I'd be happier with fewer. Eventually I'll get there but I don't feel I have to rush. I've come to the same realization you have - that with 50 bags, you'd only carry each one for a week a year. But if you will use them for years, it's not that bad. Some day your little girl will be old enough you can pass them down to her.


Thank you, I'm definitely enjoying the baby snuggles! 

My Court is in navy as well. I adore blue and navy bags so it's not about the color for me. I'm really just not sure if it's a style that fits into my life. I do feel sure I could replace it if I got rid of it, but I'd rather avoid that hassle so for now it stays.

I do like the thought that if you use them for years it's not that bad! And hopefully my girl will actually want some of my bags to be passed down to her...for all I know, she may not have gotten the bag love gene, lol. In any case, you are right that there is no hurry, and I do feel better when I remember that. I feel like there's such pressure to downsize NOW, but really that's some self-imposed thing. It's a good reminder to hear that I can do this all on my own time.



cecchetti said:


> Please try not to worry or mull about getting rid of bags when you’re so obviously not ready to let it go.
> 
> I sold probably the nicest bag I’ve ever owned bought when I lived in Paris a few years ago, I’ve never stopped regretting it and I’d never sell a bag again!
> 
> I’d rather wear them until they’re not respectable -I’m my will-don’t worry I intend to be here to 100+ and I’m 53 but look 20 or less-I’ve left my bags to my niece, who would never get rid of them, so it’s just what I collect in my lifetime.
> 
> When I joined this forum I was only looking for one bag for purse peace-now I have 4 more and a wishlist, plus a very long ebay watch list!
> 
> Of course I don’t Need all of these bags, but they give me pleasure, like you, I like minimalism , but bags become your other babies, please don’t part with one and regret it, it’s bad enough I let one go❤❤❤❤❤❤


Yep, I am definitely putting pressure on myself to downsize but am clearly not quite ready to do so yet! I do have some regrets about bags I've sold, but luckily they are not major regrets - more like twinges of regret only when I think about it. TPF sure does have a way of growing your collection and wishlist, doesn't it? I swear, sometime I don't even realize it's happening! 



More bags said:


> Congratulations on your baby and early motherhood. They grow and change so much in the first few months to first few years!
> I appreciate the feeling of wanting to downsize my handbags, wanting to be more mindful and knowing I am not a minimalist.
> Perhaps “baby steps” would be to start by making a list of what you have. It may be too onerous and time consuming to take everything out at the same time. Then track what you carry, and how you feel carrying each bag. A small project might be to photograph small groups of your bags, by colour, by size, by function, whatever makes sense for you. In each of my bag group pics I can identify my favourite/most frequently carried bag and my least favourite/least carried/least functional bag. When I’m ready, I can carry the potentially exiting bag one more time and reassess/confirm my feelings for the bag and move forward with a confident decision to keep it or let it go. You don’t have to let a whole bunch of bags go all at once. Do what works best for you and doesn’t add any mental stress.


Thank you! It's so crazy to me how fast she's growing and changing. I swear, one day she can't do something and then the next day she can - literally overnight!

I really do like the idea of grouping them and taking photos. As I envisioned doing this, I could already think of some of my most favorite bags that are definitely here to stay. I bet raking actual photos will make it even more clear. And yes, "permission" to take my time with this is so helpful. I need to remind myself that it's OK not to do it all at once!



Lake Effect said:


> Congrats on your little one! Many have offered their experiences and I will offer mine. Over the last five years I went from a handful of bags to over 4 dozen! Mostly vintage Coach, most very inexpensive and with the intention as a hobby to hone the skill of refurbishing the full grain leather that put Coach on the map in the '80s and '90s. As I have said many times, I was enjoying and indulging all the Coach I could not afford in the 90's!
> Yet at some point, it all began to feel like "too much". I was the kid in the proverbial candy shop, on a spree, starting to get a tummy ache. I think my tummy ache began before lock down. I didn't know quite what to do. So I just paid attention to how I was feeling, lol, bought a few more bags, contemplated about what to let go, how to let go, . . . . Didn't pressure myself to do anything hasty. Just allowed all the feelings to come and go without judgement, knowing that might best pave the way. I bought a bag at a flea market as recently as two weeks ago and another online and still have a pile to finish restoring.
> I can honestly say, without much effort on my part, ideas about deciding what to keep, what to let go have been emerging in the last week, and I am quite pleased with that. There are bags I am ready to let go off and it feels right. Really right.
> I sincerely believe that as you continue to engage in all the details of your busy life and think about your bags without judgement or pressure (not easy, right?) you will become aware of the time when it feels right to let a bag go or keep it.
> 
> P.S. There will always be a vintage Coach Court at decent price on eBay, Etsy, Posh, etc. Trust. Me


Thank you! I think letting go of this self-imposed pressure is really what I need to do and will probably go a long way in avoiding any selling regrets! It's definitely not easy to think about all my bags without judgement or pressure - there can are so much emotion tied up with all this. But I hope I can start doing that because I think you're right that it will help me become aware of what to let go or keep. And yes, at least if I do get rid of the Court, I can replace it if I want to!


----------



## cecchetti

Lake Effect said:


> Congrats on your little one! Many have offered their experiences and I will offer mine. Over the last five years I went from a handful of bags to over 4 dozen! Mostly vintage Coach, most very inexpensive and with the intention as a hobby to hone the skill of refurbishing the full grain leather that put Coach on the map in the '80s and '90s. As I have said many times, I was enjoying and indulging all the Coach I could not afford in the 90's!
> Yet at some point, it all began to feel like "too much". I was the kid in the proverbial candy shop, on a spree, starting to get a tummy ache. I think my tummy ache began before lock down. I didn't know quite what to do. So I just paid attention to how I was feeling, lol, bought a few more bags, contemplated about what to let go, how to let go, . . . . Didn't pressure myself to do anything hasty. Just allowed all the feelings to come and go without judgement, knowing that might best pave the way. I bought a bag at a flea market as recently as two weeks ago and another online and still have a pile to finish restoring.
> I can honestly say, without much effort on my part, ideas about deciding what to keep, what to let go have been emerging in the last week, and I am quite pleased with that. There are bags I am ready to let go off and it feels right. Really right.
> I sincerely believe that as you continue to engage in all the details of your busy life and think about your bags without judgement or pressure (not easy, right?) you will become aware of the time when it feels right to let a bag go or keep it.
> 
> P.S. There will always be a vintage Coach Court at decent price on eBay, Etsy, Posh, etc. Trust. Me



That’s really good advice!

If you had 50 Hermes or Chanel it would be different, but your bags Are replaceable ..

But I Still don’t think you should rush into anything ….

You collected 50 bags, if they’re weighing you down, then yes, downsize, but if you still have” baby brain” you might get rid of bags and regret it

And I think I forgot to say congrats on your new family member!

Your bag needs will change-my sister started carrying rucksacks full if baby things, then full of food when she went to football with my dad, which he can’t do whilst my mum is so ill, now she can’t stop so it’s designer rucksacks!

So she has no place on pf and I don’t want her here lol!

But for her birthday I’m going to swamp her with rucksacks in different colours as she refuses to wear a handbag-so I can’t give her a new one of mine…her birthday isn’t until March but I have 2 she’ll love already….no Chanel I’m afraid!

Back to you, I think you sound overwhelmed with the huge wonderful change to your life and are taking it out on your bags!

When you actually want to part with any you’ll Know.

I guess you’re carrying baby things atm, but when you carry a bag, try a different one each time to see how it makes you feel.

If you hate it, it has to go, if you’re still attached it stays.

Even if you keep all 50 it Doesn’t matter!

Just concentrate on your new life and the bags will sort themselves out…❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## dramaprincess713

Egel said:


> This is going to be a long ramble. I was reading your answer and this is exactly how I feel. First of all, forget about getting your number down. That is not a thing that needs to be done timewise, so it can wait. You want this stylish minimal collection, but why do you want a minimal collection? I think part of it might be because you are overwhelmed and part of it might be because in a short youtubeclip they make it look so easy and they sound so confident.
> 
> Being easily influenced sounds familiair. If someone said they need five bags, I need five bags. If they have a new redbag, I need a new red bag. Someone in an article mentioned a red bag, someone else opened a thread and that night I bought a red bag. I love my bag but I do keep screenshots of that post that made me realise that this was not the way to go. I kept on thinking in wants and not in needs. I read lists of all the bags you need in your collection without ever wondering if they would suit me. I bought everything and more, got overwhelmed and hit a wall.
> 
> You sound overwhelmed and want a minimal collection. Start with making a minimal collection. What are the bags you want, what are the bags you need and pick those from your collection. You have the feeling of getting your life together, a collection that does not overwhelm you and you do not have to get rid of your bags just to have a minimal collection! You avoid the mammoth of grabbing all your bags while taking care of a small one. You don't need to do that, do not put that kind of unecessary stress on yourself. You have enough going on already. And maybe that plays a part in it too? You just had a baby and that changes everything. The world as you know it is gone. Everything is uncertain and you need something tangible, something that makes sense while everything else doesn't. Maybe it's not the number of bags that's gotten under your skin but you have no mental space for bags, so you feel that limiting them can give you some clarity as a whole.
> 
> This is why a capsule collection might help, but just start small. Building a capsule collection from what you already have is enough for now.
> 
> -
> 
> What helped me was putting my bags in storage and taking my time with that. Because I had so much bags, I forgot what I had. When I looked at them after 6 months, I noticed that I was less attatched to some of them. After a while I knew what I wanted in a bag. I could see why I was using some, why I was not using others, why I kept some, why I let others go and why for the life of me I could not let go of bags I never used. I let go of bags that I missed and bought back. Made mistakes but grew while doing it. I learned so much about myself, what I want and who I am. The bags were a part of me and I never looked at it that way before.
> 
> You make your own rules. You said that you have regrets letting them go but you do not have to let them go. I think the Coach bag is a great example. Other people raved about it and you bought it. This is your memory. You think about why you bought the bag when you see the bag. If I would see you I would only see a bag. You say that the leather is amazing and that is why you can't let it go. That is the small voice you should listen to. Listen to your gut. Do not reason a bag away because that are the bags we miss.
> 
> Put the Coach bag away because you do love it. Do not think that the quality is great so someone else might use it more. This is your bag, you already own it and regretting letting go of a bag, and finding that exact same bag, takes up mental space. Just move on to other bags. Create your minimal collection and if you feel up to it, grab another bag from storage and see how you feel while using it. If it does not make you happy or you gravitate to another bag that has the same function, make a mental note that it can go. Put it in a closet and leave the bag alone. If you see the bag after six months it's easier to let it go and you'll get more joy from wearing the bag you love more. That is how I weed out the clutter.
> 
> -
> 
> So now you have a small minimal collection you use, a bigger collection in storage that you want to weed out. The only thing left is what to do with the bags you still want? If you buy a bag your hormones are going haywire. I know that this is my downfall. Somebody mentions a bag, I find the bag, buy the bag, yay new bag feels. Creating distance work for me. I want this bag. If I still want the bag next month, then I can think about it. Take two steps back and define why you want that bag and if you have another bag that looks like it. I put myself on a diet. I'm on ban island and if I can only get two bags a year, will this be the bag? Is this the bag I can not live without? I do not need more bags, there is no void so I know that I can live without. That two mark number works wonders. And for me the most important part is to know myself. The week before you menstruate your hormones are unbalanced and you are less prone to long term discision making and more prone to buying. Not even impuls buying, buying in general. Ever since I read that I blocked my agenda and straight out forbid myself to buy something I don't need in that week. That helped a lot.
> 
> After a while I noticed I like new things. Ever so often I get a new bag and resell a bag that I'm not attatched to. I wanted to be this minimal girl and I finally am. I thought I would end with a minimal premier designer collection but I'm just to afraid to wear it. I feel a lot better with bags that cost less. Sometimes I look at my bags and can't breathe. That is the moment for a trendy bag. Pufferbags were so hip it hurts. I want that. All the regular reasoning didn't work anymore and I just gave it. I love the puffed Coach Tabby but wasn't willing to spend that amount of money on a bag that wouldn't last. I spend less, enjoyed my bag so much and now I am quite done with it. I am not beating myself up for buying a bag I wore for a year. I didn't spend a fortune on it. The bag is still like new and my niece loves it. Years ago I would have bought the Coach, think less of myself for spending that kind of money on a bag I didn't need and I could not let the bag go because it would feel like an even bigger waste. And I know that there will be another trendy high street bag around the corner. Only the essentials just doesn't work for me. You live, you learn. You can do this. Just start small and know that this is not something you have to do but want to do. Do not put that kind of pressure on yourself. And thank you for reading all of this. I know it's very long but I know exactly how you feel and didn't want to cut any corners


 Thank you so much for this thoughtful reply. I also don't think it's too long at all. I enjoyed reading it, and I really appreciate that you took the time to write it out. 

You are right that I want a minimal collection patly because I'm overwhelmed and partly because others make it seem so wonderful and aspirational. And yes, I think baby plays a part too, likely in more ways than I can even really identify right now. There's this feeling that I have too much of everything (bags, shoes, clothes, makeup, etc.) and new we have all this baby stuff everywhere, and it's just an overwhelming amount of stuff in the apartment. And there's also this feeling that it's silly and frivolous to have all these bags (and shoes, clothes, etc.) now that I'm a mom. And also a feeling of wanting something tangible to control and makes sense of. There's a lot going on, I think. 

I love the idea of making a minimal collection from my own collection and taking my time with bags from a larger collection. I think it's a great way to get some clarity. With bags that I want, creating distance doesn't quite work for me. I'm perfectly fine not buying a bag right away or even waiting months and months. My problem is that when I do start considering it again, I can't get it out of my mind. I can be a bit obsessive that way. However, thinking about only two bags a year might really work for me. It forces me to think about what I actually really want long term - not what am I obsessed with at the moment.

I never knew or even thought about the role of hormone in buying things. It makes me think I should probably take it easy with the buying and destashing right now because even though I feel great, I am breastfeeding, and I'm sure there's still all sorts of hormonal things going on. 

What you say about trendy bags also really resonates with me. Right now, I buy all my bags with the intention of them being forever bags. Clearly not all of them are as I've sold a bunch and and working on the long-term goal os eventually downsizing. But, I've never bought a bag for the purpose of it being a short-term bag and being OK with that. But what a great way to indulge in some of those trends I'm so easily influenced into without spending the big buck for it. 

I'm going to sit with all this a bit and really think about it. Most of all, I'm really going to try and let go of this pressure I'm putting on myself to get down to a certain number and get rid of things asap. Like you, and everyone, has said, there doesn't need to be any rush, and in doing this, I want to do it in a thoughtful, no-regret way.


----------



## dramaprincess713

cecchetti said:


> That’s really good advice!
> 
> If you had 50 Hermes or Chanel it would be different, but your bags Are replaceable ..
> 
> But I Still don’t think you should rush into anything ….
> 
> You collected 50 bags, if they’re weighing you down, then yes, downsize, but if you still have” baby brain” you might get rid of bags and regret it
> 
> And I think I forgot to say congrats on your new family member!
> 
> Your bag needs will change-my sister started carrying rucksacks full if baby things, then full of food when she went to football with my dad, which he can’t do whilst my mum is so ill, now she can’t stop so it’s designer rucksacks!
> 
> So she has no place on pf and I don’t want her here lol!
> 
> But for her birthday I’m going to swamp her with rucksacks in different colours as she refuses to wear a handbag-so I can’t give her a new one of mine…her birthday isn’t until March but I have 2 she’ll love already….no Chanel I’m afraid!
> 
> Back to you, I think you sound overwhelmed with the huge wonderful change to your life and are taking it out on your bags!
> 
> When you actually want to part with any you’ll Know.
> 
> I guess you’re carrying baby things atm, but when you carry a bag, try a different one each time to see how it makes you feel.
> 
> If you hate it, it has to go, if you’re still attached it stays.
> 
> Even if you keep all 50 it Doesn’t matter!
> 
> Just concentrate on your new life and the bags will sort themselves out…❤❤❤❤


Lol, definitely not a collection full of 50 Chanel and Hermes bags! Thank you for the congrats. 

Your sister and niece are so lucky to have you. What wonderful and incredibly thoughtful gifts you have planned for them!

Some of my bags definitely can be easily replaced, but I'd rather not go through the selling and rebuying process if I don't have to. After all the feedback I've gotten here, I've decided to definitely take my time with this. I still do want my collection to be smaller, but there really is no reason to make it all happen right now this minute. A selling spree is exactly why I have those few bags I regret selling so I should try to avoid that happening again. And yes, changing bag needs is actually just another reason to take my time since, right now, I really think I have bags to cover all categories. I think I just need to work on really honing in on how I feel about each bag. And I may not ever get to that 25-35 range that I aspire to, but maybe that's ok. Maybe I'm just someone who has a lot of bags, and I just learn to accept that.


----------



## cecchetti

dramaprincess713 said:


> Lol, definitely not a collection full of 50 Chanel and Hermes bags! Thank you for the congrats.
> 
> Your sister and niece are so lucky to have you. What wonderful and incredibly thoughtful gifts you have planned for them!
> 
> Some of my bags definitely can be easily replaced, but I'd rather not go through the selling and rebuying process if I don't have to. After all the feedback I've gotten here, I've decided to definitely take my time with this. I still do want my collection to be smaller, but there really is no reason to make it all happen right now this minute. A selling spree is exactly why I have those few bags I regret selling so I should try to avoid that happening again. And yes, changing bag needs is actually just another reason to take my time since, right now, I really think I have bags to cover all categories. I think I just need to work on really honing in on how I feel about each bag. And I may not ever get to that 25-35 range that I aspire to, but maybe that's ok. Maybe I'm just someone who has a lot of bags, and I just learn to accept that.



Exactly, having 50+ bags isn’t a deadly sin.,xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lake Effect

dramaprincess713 said:


> Lol, definitely not a collection full of 50 Chanel and Hermes bags! Thank you for the congrats.
> 
> Your sister and niece are so lucky to have you. What wonderful and incredibly thoughtful gifts you have planned for them!
> 
> Some of my bags definitely can be easily replaced, but I'd rather not go through the selling and rebuying process if I don't have to. After all the feedback I've gotten here, I've decided to definitely take my time with this. I still do want my collection to be smaller, but there really is no reason to make it all happen right now this minute. A selling spree is exactly why I have those few bags I regret selling so I should try to avoid that happening again. And yes, changing bag needs is actually just another reason to take my time since, right now, I really think I have bags to cover all categories. I think I just need to work on really honing in on how I feel about each bag. And I may not ever get to that 25-35 range that I aspire to, but maybe that's ok. Maybe I'm just someone who has a lot of bags, and I just learn to accept that.


I think it is very helpful that you understand your prior selling spree resulted in buying bags.
Another thing that occurred to me in reading these posts, which certainly has certainly been helpful to me, is that it is realistic that certain style bags will come and go with the seasons of our life.
For the first time in my life, I am enjoying carrying a medium to small bag. It’s probably a metaphor for this urge to begin downsizing in my life! I have always gravitated toward roomy bags and totes. It is comforting to know I don’t need to make any drastic purges.


----------



## behindtheseams

I'm looking to downsize my closet after about a decade of collecting. While I still love handbags (and fashion in general), I find that my priorities have shifted as I've gotten older. I've let go of 6 bags already and have a few more listed on various resale sites. Everyone's situation is different, but my ideal number is 10 bags total (although realistically I'll probably keep 15-20). Most importantly, I realized that I don't need to fill every potential gap in my wardrobe. For example, I listed all of my clutches because I just find them too impractical for my lifestyle.

I also find myself increasingly turned off by the various tactics that luxury brands engage in to keep their manufactured "exclusivity." The price increases and QC issues for one (Chanel and LV are probably the most egregious offenders, but other brands do the same. When I first bought my small Loewe Puzzle bag, I paid $1.9k for mine. The new version now costs $2.6k and is missing some of the design features that made the original so great). Dana Thomas' book _Deluxe: How Luxury Lost Its Luster_ is a good, if somewhat outdated, read that offers insight into the mass production of designer goods.


----------



## Egel

behindtheseams said:


> I'm looking to downsize my closet after about a decade of collecting. While I still love handbags (and fashion in general), I find that my priorities have shifted as I've gotten older. I've let go of 6 bags already and have a few more listed on various resale sites. Everyone's situation is different, but my ideal number is 10 bags total (although realistically I'll probably keep 15-20). Most importantly, I realized that I don't need to fill every potential gap in my wardrobe. For example, I listed all of my clutches because I just find them too impractical for my lifestyle.
> 
> I also find myself increasingly turned off by the various tactics that luxury brands engage in to keep their manufactured "exclusivity." The price increases and QC issues for one (Chanel and LV are probably the most egregious offenders, but other brands do the same. When I first bought my small Loewe Puzzle bag, I paid $1.9k for mine. The new version now costs $2.6k and is missing some of the design features that made the original so great). Dana Thomas' book _Deluxe: How Luxury Lost Its Luster_ is a good, if somewhat outdated, read that offers insight into the mass production of designer goods.


I love that book. That is mainly my reason to stay away from premier brands. At a three figure pricetag you can get good quality bags. At four digits you pay for branding and not for craftsmanship. 

I once read a ******** article about ten bags. It seemed a good number but is not what my heart wants. I see it around a lot. Why do you picked that as your ideal number? 

If you rehomed your clutches and already know why you want to declutter, you are off to a great start. Have fun with the rest of the declutter.


----------



## behindtheseams

Egel said:


> I love that book. That is mainly my reason to stay away from premier brands. At a three figure pricetag you can get good quality bags. At four digits you pay for branding and not for craftsmanship.
> 
> I once read a ******** article about ten bags. It seemed a good number but is not what my heart wants. I see it around a lot. Why do you picked that as your ideal number?
> 
> If you rehomed your clutches and already know why you want to declutter, you are off to a great start. Have fun with the rest of the declutter.


Thanks! Yes, Dana Thomas' book was very eye-opening, along with this article from the New Yorker: https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/...workers-who-assemble-designer-bags-in-tuscany. I've completely lost interest in acquiring new stuff from certain brands like Chanel (poor business practices) and Dolce & Gabbana (horrible racist/homophobic/misogynistic culture). 

I haven't seen the Purseblog article, would you mind linking it? I'm curious which types of bags the blog recommended. I picked ten because I went through my collection and made a list of the bags that I couldn't see myself ever giving up, even decades down the line. Ten made the list for various practical/sentimental reasons, although I have a few more that I'd be very sad to part with (therefore 15-20 being the realistic final number).


----------



## _Moravia_

behindtheseams said:


> Thanks! Yes, Dana Thomas' book was very eye-opening, along with this article from the New Yorker: https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/...workers-who-assemble-designer-bags-in-tuscany. I've completely lost interest in acquiring new stuff from certain brands like Chanel (poor business practices) and Dolce & Gabbana (horrible racist/homophobic/misogynistic culture).
> 
> I haven't seen the Purseblog article, would you mind linking it? I'm curious which types of bags the blog recommended. I picked ten because I went through my collection and made a list of the bags that I couldn't see myself ever giving up, even decades down the line. Ten made the listor various practical/sentimental reasons, although I have a few more that I'd be very sad to part with (therefore 15-20 being the realistic final number).




I believe that @Egel may be referring to the following article:

https://www.********.com/no-more-than-10-bags/
It's an interesting read. If this is indeed the correct article, I recall that when it first came out there were many who were praising the author's point of view while others found it an unrealistic number. I think that, as with many things, one should consider what works best with one's own needs, wants and lifestyle. Someone else's point of view, although it could be considered inspirational (or even aspirational), may ultimately not be appropriate for another.


----------



## behindtheseams

_Moravia_ said:


> I believe that @Egel may be referring to the following article:
> 
> https://www.********.com/no-more-than-10-bags/
> It's an interesting read. If this is indeed the correct article, I recall that when it first came out there were many who were praising the author's point of view while others found it an unrealistic number. I think that, as with many things, one should consider what works best with one's own needs, wants and lifestyle. Someone else's point of view, although it could be considered inspirational (or even aspirational), may ultimately not be appropriate for another.



Thank you, that was an interesting read! A lot of Birkins and classic flaps on that list. While beautiful, I've realized those bags aren't really suitable for my more casual lifestyle (although I do plan to keep my mini flap for sentimental reasons).


----------



## whateve

_Moravia_ said:


> I believe that @Egel may be referring to the following article:
> 
> https://www.********.com/no-more-than-10-bags/
> It's an interesting read. If this is indeed the correct article, I recall that when it first came out there were many who were praising the author's point of view while others found it an unrealistic number. I think that, as with many things, one should consider what works best with one's own needs, wants and lifestyle. Someone else's point of view, although it could be considered inspirational (or even aspirational), may ultimately not be appropriate for another.


I don't relate to that article. I've already decided I'll never own Hermes or Chanel (other than slgs). I don't want to own any bag that costs more than $1000. I expected to see something that I've seen in other minimalist collection articles - a bag for work, a bag for special occasions, an everyday bag, a bag for shopping, etc. - a collection where each bag serves a specific function. I didn't note anything of the sort in that article.


----------



## _Moravia_

diane278 said:


> When it comes to bags, there have been times when I’ve been struck out of the blue. Several months ago, I took a photo that I refer to as Heavy Metal.  It’s of my black bags with a significant amount of metal…..in my case PHW. At the time, I had a black Della Cavalleria reserved. After looking at this photo a number of times, I had an epiphany: it occurred to me that a Della Cavalleria was very similar to my BBVerrou. I immediately felt that I didn’t _need, or even want, _the Della. I wasn’t expecting it, but so far,  I haven’t thought again about adding the bag. Considering my usual way of thinking, this is a miracle….
> 
> The photo that did it: two clutches; two shoulder bags and a tote……
> 
> View attachment 5222129



@diane278 What is the name of the clutch in the middle and the one to the right of it that looks the same but is taller? I am not familiar with these but am loving their shape. Are these bags still available in retail stores or are they older models? Thank you.


----------



## diane278

@_Moravia_ These are both versions of a Baton de Craie. The shorter one is a clutch, while the taller one is a shoulder bag. I think the style first appeared in 2017, but I’m not sure. I did see a clutch in a vache leather one time when I was in the Palo Alto store about two years ago, perhaps even longer than that. They pop up on the resale market from time to time. 

Here’s a photo of the clutch that shows how narrow the top section is. 
I love the style but it doesn’t hold much.


----------



## Egel

@whateve it was indeed that kind of an article. Unfortunately I can not find it anymore and I bookmarked it on my old phone. I did found this article https://www.yoogiscloset.com/blog/how-to-start-handbag-collection/ that sums it up. As you said, it was a very generic list. I do know that PB added a travel bag and a dream bag, because there will always be that one bag. 

My cut off point is three numbers. I do not feel save wearing a bag that will cost more. I know that at the time I stumbled upon the pb article and although it was generic, it was an eyeopener. After that I bought bags that filled a gap in my collection even though I had no use for it. That is when I started to figure out what I needed instead of what I wanted. There are no gaps in my collection because my bags are not stamps. They have a purpose and it is not a collection collecting dust. 

If I ever find the article again, I'll add it.

-

@_Moravia_ It was not the article I was thinking about but I do love the article you mentioned. I also love all her other writing. I wanted to be like her, minus the stickershock, but it lacked something. After some time I realised that I like bags to much. I would never be satisfied with a well rounded collection because there would always be another or a newer bag. That is when I shifted to one in one out and I added the cheap trendy bag. This keeps the volume of bags down. I can still look at bags as a hobby. I don't feel guilty when I buy another bag.

-

@behindtheseams I am going to read that article later on, thank you for bringing it to my attention. If you ave some time to read, I suggest:

https://www.********.com/curating-your-collection-part-i-to-let-go-or-not-to-let-go/
https://www.********.com/does-it-stay-or-should-it-go-a-guide-to-help-you-decide/
https://www.********.com/falling-out-of-love-with-your-handbag-collection-follow-these-5-steps/Edit @whateve this was the article I was looking for. No wonder my keywords didn't bring anything up.

https://www.********.com/8-ways-to-fall-in-love-with-your-bags-again/
https://www.********.com/why-one-in-and-one-out-and-no-more-than-10-bags/
It might look like a lot of reading but it's mostly short articles. I hope you enjoy them too.


----------



## _Moravia_

diane278 said:


> @_Moravia_ These are both versions of a Baton de Craie. The shorter one is a clutch, while the taller one is a shoulder bag. I think the style first appeared in 2017, but I’m not sure. I did see a clutch in a vache leather one time when I was in the Palo Alto store about two years ago, perhaps even longer than that. They pop up on the resale market from time to time.
> 
> Here’s a photo of the clutch that shows how narrow the top section is.
> I love the style but it doesn’t hold much.
> 
> View attachment 5225438



Love it! Thank you for the reply. I'm a big clutch fan so this is right up my alley. I'm loving both of your colours for it as well (not to mention your bone cuff which we're twins on ). You wear them very well. Off to check resale sites...


----------



## diane278

_Moravia_ said:


> Love it! Thank you for the reply. I'm a big clutch fan so this is right up my alley. I'm loving both of your colours for it as well (not to mention your bone cuff which we're twins on ). You wear them very well. Off to check resale sites...


I just sent you a PM with more info. 
(I used to buy Elsa Peretti like crazy. I finally decided I had collected enough of her pieces and started buying Bottega Veneta. Then, I moved on to Hermes….one obsession after another!


----------



## _Moravia_

diane278 said:


> I just sent you a PM with more info.
> (I used to buy Elsa Peretti like crazy. I finally decided I had collected enough of her pieces and started buying Bottega Veneta. Then, I moved on to Hermes….one obsession after another!



Thanks very much! I can relate to obsessions very well - for me it started with Bulgari jewelry and now I've moved on to Elsa Peretti!


----------



## cecchetti

_Moravia_ said:


> Thanks very much! I can relate to obsessions very well - for me it started with Bulgari jewelry and now I've moved on to Elsa Peretti!



Me too

Japanese jeans to biker designer jackets to blue diamonds(still doing this) to expensive cats(ditto), to bespoke double cuff shirts, bags in between and Definitely now and forever!


----------



## platinum_babie

whateve said:


> I don't relate to that article. I've already decided I'll never own Hermes or Chanel (other than slgs). I don't want to own any bag that costs more than $1000. I expected to see something that I've seen in other minimalist collection articles - a bag for work, a bag for special occasions, an everyday bag, a bag for shopping, etc. - a collection where each bag serves a specific function. I didn't note anything of the sort in that article.


That was what I was expecting too. I thought she had 10 bags that can work for different occasions...but 3 birkins? I can't think of a single place I would go to that makes sense for one Birkin. This article is definitely not for an average person who just liked bags.


----------



## behindtheseams

@Egel Thanks for all of the suggested articles! I read through them and found each enlightening. I don't think I can (or want to) completely commit to a static capsule collection; instead, I think it will be more likely that I keep a core collection of handbags and then rotate a few based on a "one-in/one-out" policy.

@platinum_babie Yes, I was surprised by the sheer number of Birkins... It's definitely not for me but I guess it can be said that the author knows what she likes!


----------



## bagnut1

Gosh this thread has really drifted far far away from its topic, which is really too bad because it’s such a relevant challenge for many of us.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Gosh this thread has really drifted far far away from its topic, which is really too bad because it’s such a relevant challenge for many of us.



I’m still editing. My recent move to a retirement condo has definitely made me reconsider my bag collection.  I find I’m using my few small bags almost exclusively these days. My clutches, which I loved and used so often (especially pre-pandemic, when I was out much more), have taken a back seat to small bags that I can wear crossbody or as shoulder bags.  I often refer to them as _pouches on straps. _ The pandemic, lifestyle changes and age, have all had an affect on my collection….I guess I shouldn’t really be surprised. I find myself realizing that, at least for me, a bag collection will always be somewhat fluid. Now I have a surplus of clutches but no desire to let any go. I made a point to carry a clutch yesterday and it felt good, although I felt like a bag with a shoulder strap would be so much better. It’s only been 4 weeks, but there‘s no doubt in my mind that my smaller bags are what I’ll be using most here…
(Once winter arrives and I’m wearing jackets/coats, I’m likely to forego bags altogether and depend on my pockets….)


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I’m still editing. My recent move to a retirement condo has definitely made me reconsider my bag collection.  I find I’m using my few small bags almost exclusively these days. My clutches, which I loved and used so often (especially pre-pandemic, when I was out much more), have taken a back seat to small bags that I can wear crossbody or as shoulder bags.  I often refer to them as _pouches on straps. _ The pandemic, lifestyle changes and age, have all had an affect on my collection….I guess I shouldn’t really be surprised. I find myself realizing that, at least for me, a bag collection will always be somewhat fluid. Now I have a surplus of clutches but no desire to let any go. I made a point to carry a clutch yesterday and it felt good, although I felt like a bag with a shoulder strap would be so much better. It’s only been 4 weeks, but there‘s no doubt in my mind that my smaller bags are what I’ll be using most here…


I hear you!  The pandemic and other, natural, time-based lifestyle changes definitely affect what I reach for and feel I "need" in any given month.  This year, even with a fairly large purge, I definitely added bags net-net, but I know that before the end of 2021 I will have retreated to a more comfortable number.  My "doo dah" collection (collection! - I never meant for it to go that far) will be thinned out, and soon I will have my most recent acquisition - a custom order that I think will be my "go to" for the fall/winter.  After that I will review my bag diary and see where I can let go further.

You always look so elegant with your clutches expertly paired with your lovely outfits - I really wish I could pull that off but I have a habit of "needing" to carry more stuff than a clutch will allow.  Maybe in a couple of years I will have figured that out.

So glad your new place seems happy.  It definitely takes a bit of time to adjust to new surroundings and how one feels/moves/is in a new space.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> I hear you!  The pandemic and other, natural, time-based lifestyle changes definitely affect what I reach for and feel I "need" in any given month.  This year, even with a fairly large purge, I definitely added bags net-net, but I know that before the end of 2021 I will have retreated to a more comfortable number.  My "doo dah" collection (collection! - I never meant for it to go that far) will be thinned out, and soon I will have my most recent acquisition - a custom order that I think will be my "go to" for the fall/winter.  After that I will review my bag diary and see where I can let go further.
> 
> You always look so elegant with your clutches expertly paired with your lovely outfits - I really wish I could pull that off but I have a habit of "needing" to carry more stuff than a clutch will allow.  Maybe in a couple of years I will have figured that out.
> 
> So glad your new place seems happy.  It definitely takes a bit of time to adjust to new surroundings and how one feels/moves/is in a new space.
> [/QUOTE
> I plan to keep my clutches for now. At least I waited a week this time before hitting the purchase button, which is more thought than I’ve put into most previous purchases. That's progress….


----------



## diane278

@bagnut1 
Oops! Well, I messed that response up.   I didn’t mean to tack it onto your quote!


----------



## diane278

Here are the four bags I’ve been using for my daily needs. Since I usually eat in one of the restaurants here on campus, I don’t carry much.  I pulled these four bags out of the trunk, as they are the smallest ones I have (with straps) and because I can wear them crossbody. Once again, a lifestyle change is impacting my bag use. I guess it’s to be expected……


----------



## dramaprincess713

Lake Effect said:


> I think it is very helpful that you understand your prior selling spree resulted in buying bags.
> Another thing that occurred to me in reading these posts, which certainly has certainly been helpful to me, is that it is realistic that certain style bags will come and go with the seasons of our life.
> For the first time in my life, I am enjoying carrying a medium to small bag. It’s probably a metaphor for this urge to begin downsizing in my life! I have always gravitated toward roomy bags and totes. It is comforting to know I don’t need to make any drastic purges.



Yes, and for me, it's kind of pointless to sell only to go buy more. Definitely need to be thoughtful about all of this!

I'm also a big bag and tote gal and thought I always would be, but the pandemic has made it so that I'm reaching for my medium bags much more often. Between baby, pandemic, and hopefully finding a fully remote job, I'm definitely in a shifting season of life that impacts my bag use. I suppose that's just yet another reason to take my time and not do anything drastic!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Well, I'm definitely failing at downsizing - I just purchased an Alexander Wang Rocco off Ebay. It's the matte black with iridescent studs...I had it in the smaller Rockie size and sold it because it wasn't quite there for me functionally, but I love the combo of the matte black and iridescent studs, so I had also kind of regretted selling it. I saw the Rocco on Ebay yesterday and hit "buy it now" almost without thinking. I'm hoping this isn't yet another mistake...I'm hoping the bigger size of the Rocco will make is more functional for me!

I also was seriously considering selling my black, quilted, Coach Parker with rivets. I have a vintage, black Chanel jumbo and the medium YSL LouLou in black with black hardware. I figured there really is no need for three black flap bags. But then I pulled them all out and put them next to each other, and instead of affirming my decision to sell, it made me want to keep the Coach Parker. They actually all look pretty different between the different size, hardware, and quilting patterns. Functionally, I think they all really serve the same purpose, but for now, the Coach Parker is staying.  

I am looking at my want/plan to buy list and seeing if any of my current bags can fulfill the same desire and/or need as the bags on that list. For example, one bag I want to buy is this fringe bag, and the selling point for me is definitely the fringe. It's not even a super expensive bag, but at this point the cost is only a part of the issue - the sheer amount of bags I already have is the problem. Anyway, I'm wondering if I add fringe to one of my current bags, will that scratch the itch so that I don't feel like I want to buy the bag on my list? I'm thinking possibly adding fringe to my Coach Court. I mean, I'm a little scared to, and I have a super hard time envisioning things so I'm having a hard time figuring out if I'd actually like it if I did it, but it might be a way to fulfill that desire without buying yet another bag. (Actually, if I did it, I might buy a different color Coach Court and sell my current one, so technically I would be buying another bag, but I would at least "cancel it out" by selling my current one.)


----------



## diane278

dramaprincess713 said:


> Well, I'm definitely failing at downsizing - I just purchased an Alexander Wang Rocco off Ebay. It's the matte black with iridescent studs...I had it in the smaller Rockie size and sold it because it wasn't quite there for me functionally, but I love the combo of the matte black and iridescent studs, so I had also kind of regretted selling it. I saw the Rocco on Ebay yesterday and hit "buy it now" almost without thinking. I'm hoping this isn't yet another mistake...I'm hoping the bigger size of the Rocco will make is more functional for me!
> 
> I also was seriously considering selling my black, quilted, Coach Parker with rivets. I have a vintage, black Chanel jumbo and the medium YSL LouLou in black with black hardware. I figured there really is no need for three black flap bags. But then I pulled them all out and put them next to each other, and instead of affirming my decision to sell, it made me want to keep the Coach Parker. They actually all look pretty different between the different size, hardware, and quilting patterns. Functionally, I think they all really serve the same purpose, but for now, the Coach Parker is staying.
> 
> I am looking at my want/plan to buy list and seeing if any of my current bags can fulfill the same desire and/or need as the bags on that list. For example, one bag I want to buy is this fringe bag, and the selling point for me is definitely the fringe. It's not even a super expensive bag, but at this point the cost is only a part of the issue - the sheer amount of bags I already have is the problem. Anyway, I'm wondering if I add fringe to one of my current bags, will that scratch the itch so that I don't feel like I want to buy the bag on my list? I'm thinking possibly adding fringe to my Coach Court. I mean, I'm a little scared to, and I have a super hard time envisioning things so I'm having a hard time figuring out if I'd actually like it if I did it, but it might be a way to fulfill that desire without buying yet another bag. (Actually, if I did it, I might buy a different color Coach Court and sell my current one, so technically I would be buying another bag, but I would at least "cancel it out" by selling my current one.)



I’m finding that any changes I make regarding bags are expensive changes. However, I do seem to have lost some of my interest in getting new bags.…let’s hope it lasts…..that is as soon as the one I already ordered arrives.


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> Yes, and for me, it's kind of pointless to sell only to go buy more. Definitely need to be thoughtful about all of this!
> 
> I'm also a big bag and tote gal and thought I always would be, but the pandemic has made it so that I'm reaching for my medium bags much more often. Between baby, pandemic, and hopefully finding a fully remote job, I'm definitely in a shifting season of life that impacts my bag use. I suppose that's just yet another reason to take my time and not do anything drastic!


My biggest problem has been the ease of online buying and selling. It's a double edged sword. On the one hand, it allows me to recoup some money when I decide a bag doesn't work for me, but it also makes me think I can buy every bag I want because I can always sell if it doesn't work out. Also, I see so many more bags online that I didn't even know existed and I end up wanting some of them. If I didn't have access to all these selling sites and the forum, I would be blissfully unaware of all the bags I was missing out on.

I truly can't imagine the court bag with fringe. I think it would be better to get a bag that already has fringe. For me, I like fringe when it looks like the bag came that way. With the court, it has that flat bottom so the fringe would either be on the front or the back, or both. If you had a bag that tapered at the bottom, you could put one layer of fringe there which would look great in my opinion. 

Even though black bags may serve the same purpose, and quilted black flap bags may seem redundant, black is such a useful color that it makes sense to have several. You could keep a record of how often you carry each bag to see if they are all getting used equally. I've been doing that for the last few years and it helps.


----------



## Lake Effect

dramaprincess713 said:


> Well, I'm definitely failing at downsizing - I just purchased an Alexander Wang Rocco off Ebay. It's the matte black with iridescent studs...I had it in the smaller Rockie size and sold it because it wasn't quite there for me functionally, but I love the combo of the matte black and iridescent studs, so I had also kind of regretted selling it. I saw the Rocco on Ebay yesterday and hit "buy it now" almost without thinking. I'm hoping this isn't yet another mistake...I'm hoping the bigger size of the Rocco will make is more functional for me!
> 
> I also was seriously considering selling my black, quilted, Coach Parker with rivets. I have a vintage, black Chanel jumbo and the medium YSL LouLou in black with black hardware. I figured there really is no need for three black flap bags. But then I pulled them all out and put them next to each other, and instead of affirming my decision to sell, it made me want to keep the Coach Parker. They actually all look pretty different between the different size, hardware, and quilting patterns. Functionally, I think they all really serve the same purpose, but for now, the Coach Parker is staying.
> 
> I am looking at my want/plan to buy list and seeing if any of my current bags can fulfill the same desire and/or need as the bags on that list. For example, one bag I want to buy is this fringe bag, and the selling point for me is definitely the fringe. It's not even a super expensive bag, but at this point the cost is only a part of the issue - the sheer amount of bags I already have is the problem. Anyway, I'm wondering if I add fringe to one of my current bags, will that scratch the itch so that I don't feel like I want to buy the bag on my list? I'm thinking possibly adding fringe to my Coach Court. I mean, I'm a little scared to, and I have a super hard time envisioning things so I'm having a hard time figuring out if I'd actually like it if I did it, but it might be a way to fulfill that desire without buying yet another bag. (Actually, if I did it, I might buy a different color Coach Court and sell my current one, so technically I would be buying another bag, but I would at least "cancel it out" by selling my current one.)


Regarding your comments, _will that scratch the itch_? I speak only from my experience: around August of last year, I bought a lot of two bags that I though would scratch _that itch_. And they did not. I wanted them to scratch that itch. I bought two bags as recently as a month ago, lol and I am feeling bag bloated. I will see if that feeling with scratch any itch!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Regarding your comments, _will that scratch the itch_? I speak only from my experience: around August of last year, I bought a lot of two bags that I though would scratch _that itch_. And they did not. I wanted them to scratch that itch. I bought two bags as recently as a month ago, lol and I am feeling bag bloated. I will see if that feeling with scratch any itch!


I still want bags but I am also feeling bag bloated. Feeling that way helps a little. I still want new bags but it is making it a little easier to resist.


----------



## cecchetti

whateve said:


> I still want bags but I am also feeling bag bloated. Feeling that way helps a little. I still want new bags but it is making it a little easier to resist.


I’ve bought I think 3 this month!
When the newest one comes it’ll become my workhorse, but my Choo wasn’t worn out, I didn’t need it, without my iPad my wishlist would be much smaller!xxx


----------



## RueMonge

Just popping in to say I can’t wait for the weekend. I’ve done the clothing purge and now I’m going to actually pull all my bags out and look at the bigger picture of size, color, etc. I know I can trim down at least five.


----------



## bagnut1

RueMonge said:


> Just popping in to say I can’t wait for the weekend. I’ve done the clothing purge and now I’m going to actually pull all my bags out and look at the bigger picture of size, color, etc. I know I can trim down at least five.


Good luck!


----------



## cecchetti

RueMonge said:


> Just popping in to say I can’t wait for the weekend. I’ve done the clothing purge and now I’m going to actually pull all my bags out and look at the bigger picture of size, color, etc. I know I can trim down at least five.


If I got rid of 5 I wouldn’t sleep for a year..maybe I’m still collecting??


----------



## RueMonge

cecchetti said:


> If I got rid of 5 I wouldn’t sleep for a year..maybe I’m still collecting??


Well, I don’t have really high end bags in my collection, like Hermès. And I won’t be getting rid of my nicest bags that I love like Gucci or YSL that’s for sure, but bags that I don’t love and don’t carry will need to be on their best behavior if they want to stay.


----------



## cecchetti

RueMonge said:


> Well, I don’t have really high end bags in my collection, like Hermès. And I won’t be getting rid of my nicest bags that I love like Gucci or YSL that’s for sure, but bags that I don’t love and don’t carry will need to be on their best behavior if they want to stay.


I do have 5 bags I could get rid of..

I’ve just got a bit too immersed and humanised them!

When I get to 20 that’s my maximum number-because of my lifestyle I don’t need more than that..,I’ll gift/sell some to curate my collection into one that I love…I think..

Or use a worn bag very often to justify getting rid of it!xx


----------



## cecchetti

How many do you have atm btw?


----------



## diane278

RueMonge said:


> Well, I don’t have really high end bags in my collection, like Hermès. And I won’t be getting rid of my nicest bags that I love like Gucci or YSL that’s for sure, but bags that I don’t love and don’t carry will need to be on their best behavior if they want to stay.


Although I do have a number of designer bags, I find myself looking more these days at bags that are streamlined and minimal in design.…and not ”designer”.  The idea of having a collection that is simple and unidentifiable has great appeal to me.  Once again, I feel like I’m more wrapped up in the journey than in the outcome….and that creates challenges of its own. I definitely feel _bag heavy _right now….


----------



## cecchetti

diane278 said:


> Although I do have a number of designer bags, I find myself looking more these days at bags that are streamlined and minimal in design.…and not ”designer”.  The idea of having a collection that is simple and unidentifiable has great appeal to me.  Once again, I feel like I’m more wrapped up in the journey than in the outcome….and that creates challenges of its own. I definitely feel _bag heavy _right now….



Dearest Diane,

I’m also into the journey..

I feel I have to collect all my wishlist -not all high end-before I start to prune…

I currently have 14 bags but a wishlist of 6 and feel I can’t let go until I’ve reached 20, which I know is ridiculous …a bit ocd, I’m running out of storage space but expecting 2 bags atm, plus this morning I’ve just found a hole in a sock I bought 3 pairs of only last week.

I’ll take them back but will exchange for a purse or the bag that they have which is a copy of Lady Dior and on my bag wishlist.

The bags have to be hidden from the cats, the last bag is Very high end, I just feel driven to collect them although I have bags I’d gift if if I could bring myself to.

Hopefully I’ll just come out with a purse……but I don’t know
❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## whateve

cecchetti said:


> Dearest Diane,
> 
> I’m also into the journey..
> 
> I feel I have to collect all my wishlist -not all high end-before I start to prune…
> 
> I currently have 14 bags but a wishlist of 6 and feel I can’t let go until I’ve reached 20, which I know is ridiculous …a bit ocd, I’m running out of storage space but expecting 2 bags atm, plus this morning I’ve just found a hole in a sock I bought 3 pairs of only last week.
> 
> I’ll take them back but will exchange for a purse or the bag that they have which is a copy of Lady Dior and on my bag wishlist.
> 
> The bags have to be hidden from the cats, the last bag is Very high end, I just feel driven to collect them although I have bags I’d gift if if I could bring myself to.
> 
> Hopefully I’ll just come out with a purse……but I don’t know
> ❤❤❤❤❤


What brand is the copy of Lady Dior? I love that style but don't want to spend that much.


----------



## cecchetti

whateve said:


> What brand is the copy of Lady Dior? I love that style but don't want to spend that much.


If you’re in The U.K. it’s River Island, if in the US I don’t know whether you can buy it from the website
River Island used to be Chelsea Girl, where I had a Saturday job when I was 14 which l loved to fund my hobbies lol!

It’s £44 , not leather , but looks the part but I wouldn’t guarantee it’s longevity !

It’s black patent

I’ve just tried to upload a pic but it won’t because it’s from the website but it’s a very good copy-every time I’ve logged in they’ve sold 200 24 hours!

If I get it I’ll upload it.

I have a River Island mock croc leather card holder and no quality problems-I think it was just the socks…


----------



## RueMonge

cecchetti said:


> How many do you have atm btw?


I think I’m at about 45.


----------



## RueMonge

diane278 said:


> Although I do have a number of designer bags, I find myself looking more these days at bags that are streamlined and minimal in design.…and not ”designer”.  The idea of having a collection that is simple and unidentifiable has great appeal to me.  Once again, I feel like I’m more wrapped up in the journey than in the outcome….and that creates challenges of its own. I definitely feel _bag heavy _right now….


Originally I wanted something from every designer, so I have one Chanel, one Dior, a couple Fendi and Prada, but I do appreciate more an under the radar bag now. I think the only bag I have bought new in a long time is a cross body all saints because of the sleek design and beautiful lambskin.


----------



## cecchetti

RueMonge said:


> I think I’m at about 45.



Some people have hundreds!

I’m only stopping at 20 because I’m not well and don’t go out often enough to justify more than that..

Expecting by post and might get another on Monday!

Don’t get rid of them and regret it like I did❤️❤️


----------



## RueMonge

cecchetti said:


> Some people have hundreds!
> 
> I’m only stopping at 20 because I’m not well and don’t go out often enough to justify more than that..
> 
> Expecting by post and might get another on Monday!
> 
> Don’t get rid of them and regret it like I did❤❤


I have occasionally regretted selling a bag and one time I even bought the same bag again and learned that I still didn’t carry it. Even though I loved the bag. But at this point in my life I want less and I’m looking forward to it. I’ve done the same thing with my clothing and it feels wonderful.


----------



## bagnut1

RueMonge said:


> I have occasionally regretted selling a bag and one time I even bought the same bag again and learned that I still didn’t carry it. Even though I loved the bag. But at this point in my life I want less and I’m looking forward to it. I’ve done the same thing with my clothing and it feels wonderful.


I completely agree. The absolute best thing I did for myself in the last five years was to designate a hard shelf space limit for bags. (relatively small compared to a lot of people here on TPF but still quite generous in size for me). It has helped keep my collection focused and under control. I also started a bag journal last spring. Six months later several bags are still sitting (and I can’t claim that’s because of seasonality).  They will be sent to consignment by the end of the year I think.


----------



## cecchetti

diane278 said:


> Although I do have a number of designer bags, I find myself looking more these days at bags that are streamlined and minimal in design.…and not ”designer”.  The idea of having a collection that is simple and unidentifiable has great appeal to me.  Once again, I feel like I’m more wrapped up in the journey than in the outcome….and that creates challenges of its own. I definitely feel _bag heavy _right now….


From what I’ve seen of your collection, it’s to die for!


----------



## cecchetti

RueMonge said:


> I have occasionally regretted selling a bag and one time I even bought the same bag again and learned that I still didn’t carry it. Even though I loved the bag. But at this point in my life I want less and I’m looking forward to it. I’ve done the same thing with my clothing and it feels wonderful.


Strangely enough my whole life I’ve always worn very expensive clothes-they’ve worn out, I’ve sold or gifted them and that’s fine.

When I moved back from Paris I had a violent boyfriend who I was engaged to for a month before I ended up n hospital and he maxed out joint credit cards and bank and vanished, leaving me with a debt that took 6 years to pay.
Anyway, I moved back with over 30 handbags, all designer, he had an online clothing business and sold lots of my clothes-but then I got ill and lost weight, but also most of my bags, some I ca n never buy back new, I’d bought them all new, bags fit however thin and I’ll you are..

Now I treasure each bag and unless it was completely worn out, biggest irony is the navy crocodile Choo I bought new at vast cost and have used All the time, for years, which I’ll rest a while when my new bag arrives, otherwise it’ll wear out and break my heart as I can’t afford to replace it atm.

My wishlist takes me to 20- then I’ll look


----------



## RueMonge

Well kids, it did not go as I had planned. Even the two work totes that I haven’t carried in forever are still on the shelf. I pulled the bags out and I tried them on and I enjoyed the leather and I remembered the hunt and why I loved them in the first place. Shoot.

Some other bags that I was pretty sure I could let go of, again nice leather, interesting design, still here. Shoot.

Only two pairs of shoes were added to the going away pile. But I think I can go back in today and pull a couple more that I really don’t wear. 

Maybe I went about it backwards? Should start with the pile of what I really love, rather than the pile of what can go away. Thinking about what I really love and want to carry/wear, and considering that trying to use everything in the closet means less time with what I really love. The edited clothing closet feels really good, with everything in it something that I really want to wear. I need to get there with bags and shoes. I will report back from the trenches later.


----------



## cecchetti

RueMonge said:


> Well kids, it did not go as I had planned. Even the two work totes that I haven’t carried in forever are still on the shelf. I pulled the bags out and I tried them on and I enjoyed the leather and I remembered the hunt and why I loved them in the first place. Shoot.
> 
> Some other bags that I was pretty sure I could let go of, again nice leather, interesting design, still here. Shoot.
> 
> Only two pairs of shoes were added to the going away pile. But I think I can go back in today and pull a couple more that I really don’t wear.
> 
> Maybe I went about it backwards? Should start with the pile of what I really love, rather than the pile of what can go away. Thinking about what I really love and want to carry/wear, and considering that trying to use everything in the closet means less time with what I really love. The edited clothing closet feels really good, with everything in it something that I really want to wear. I need to get there with bags and shoes. I will report back from the trenches later.



Please don’t worry, I’ve tried

Bags I haven’t used in ages
Bags that were gifts
Bags that close up look worn out
Bags I’ve never even used

They ALL stay

I think we just have to resign ourselves to the fact that we are attached to our bags..

I think even if I gifted one I’d regret it

Just keep them for now

I’ve given up on this year

2022 is a new year…

Don’t worry, you’re not alone❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## diane278

RueMonge said:


> Well kids, it did not go as I had planned. Even the two work totes that I haven’t carried in forever are still on the shelf. I pulled the bags out and I tried them on and I enjoyed the leather and I remembered the hunt and why I loved them in the first place. Shoot.
> 
> Some other bags that I was pretty sure I could let go of, again nice leather, interesting design, still here. Shoot.
> 
> Only two pairs of shoes were added to the going away pile. But I think I can go back in today and pull a couple more that I really don’t wear.
> 
> Maybe I went about it backwards? Should start with the pile of what I really love, rather than the pile of what can go away. Thinking about what I really love and want to carry/wear, and considering that trying to use everything in the closet means less time with what I really love. The edited clothing closet feels really good, with everything in it something that I really want to wear. I need to get there with bags and shoes. I will report back from the trenches later.



Well….if this were easy, we wouldn’t be on page 64 of this thread.  The bag I use least is my Sellier Evelyne 29. I think it’s the size as I do love the leather and style. I also haven’t been using my B much, due to size. However, once I had the new custom sliver added, I knew I could never let her go. And I’m going to make more effort to return to carrying my clutches.  I do have a small piece in transit to me, but it will either be gifted away, or will result is another bag being gifted away.

As of yesterday, I’ve committed to focus *all *discretionary spending on paintings in a smaller scale for my smaller condo. Pray for me….


----------



## cecchetti

diane278 said:


> Well….if this were easy, we wouldn’t be on page 64 of this thread.  The bag I use least is my Sellier Evelyne 29. I think it’s the size as I do love the leather and style. I also haven’t been using my B much, due to size. However, once I had the new custom sliver added, I knew I could never let her go. And I’m going to make more effort to return to carrying my clutches.  I do have a small piece in transit to me, but it will either be gifted away, or will result is another bag being gifted away.
> 
> As of yesterday, I’ve committed to focus *all *discretionary spending on paintings in a smaller scale for my smaller condo. Pray for me….



❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️

My 16 week migraine is v bad so I can’t answer now

But of course will pray for you

Going to eat then back to bed, cats fed

Will reply later xxxxx


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Well….if this were easy, we wouldn’t be on page 64 of this thread.  The bag I use least is my Sellier Evelyne 29. I think it’s the size as I do love the leather and style. I also haven’t been using my B much, due to size. However, once I had the new custom sliver added, I knew I could never let her go. And I’m going to make more effort to return to carrying my clutches.  I do have a small piece in transit to me, but it will either be gifted away, or will result is another bag being gifted away.
> 
> As of yesterday, I’ve committed to focus *all *discretionary spending on paintings in a smaller scale for my smaller condo. Pray for me….


I have a few bags I customized too. Even if they aren't my favorites, I can't let them go.

A perfect example of how nothing stays the same - I remember how you used to be the "clutch lady." Nearly every day you were carrying your beautiful clutches.


RueMonge said:


> Well kids, it did not go as I had planned. Even the two work totes that I haven’t carried in forever are still on the shelf. I pulled the bags out and I tried them on and I enjoyed the leather and I remembered the hunt and why I loved them in the first place. Shoot.
> 
> Some other bags that I was pretty sure I could let go of, again nice leather, interesting design, still here. Shoot.
> 
> Only two pairs of shoes were added to the going away pile. But I think I can go back in today and pull a couple more that I really don’t wear.
> 
> Maybe I went about it backwards? Should start with the pile of what I really love, rather than the pile of what can go away. Thinking about what I really love and want to carry/wear, and considering that *trying to use everything in the closet means less time with what I really love. *The edited clothing closet feels really good, with everything in it something that I really want to wear. I need to get there with bags and shoes. I will report back from the trenches later.


This should be my mantra!


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> I have a few bags I customized too. Even if they aren't my favorites, I can't let them go.
> 
> A perfect example of how nothing stays the same - I remember how you used to be the "clutch lady." Nearly every day you were carrying your beautiful clutches.


I miss using my clutches. Since I moved to a retirement community, I have been having most lunches in one of the restaurants here.  Most ladies here simply carry their keys and nothing else. Theres no need to carry cash as anything we order is charged to our accounts. So I’m sizing up the lay of the land. When I do carry a bag, it’s one of my small “pouch like” ones that I can wear crossbody. I‘m sure there are a some ladies who know and carry designer bags, but I haven’t seen any worn to lunch or around campus. I’ve been spending a lot of time on the campus, as I learn how things work here and meet people. I’m now beginning to leave for lunch more often, so I do plan to revert to my clutches again. I have a dinner Monday evening and the first thing I thought was, it will be a chance to carry a clutch!


----------



## RueMonge

diane278 said:


> Well….if this were easy, we wouldn’t be on page 64 of this thread.  The bag I use least is my Sellier Evelyne 29. I think it’s the size as I do love the leather and style. I also haven’t been using my B much, due to size. However, once I had the new custom sliver added, I knew I could never let her go. And I’m going to make more effort to return to carrying my clutches.  I do have a small piece in transit to me, but it will either be gifted away, or will result is another bag being gifted away.
> 
> As of yesterday, I’ve committed to focus *all *discretionary spending on paintings in a smaller scale for my smaller condo. Pray for me….


That sounds like so much fun, and you do have exquisite taste.


----------



## diane278

RueMonge said:


> That sounds like so much fun, and you do have exquisite taste.



Thank you for the kind words. I think I have room for 3 more pieces. But, just like with bags, some days when I come across a painting, I cannot afford to be me!  But such is life.


----------



## cecchetti

diane278 said:


> I miss using my clutches. Since I moved to a retirement community, I have been having most lunches in one of the restaurants here.  Most ladies here simply carry their keys and nothing else. Theres no need to carry cash as anything we order is charged to our accounts. So I’m sizing up the lay of the land. When I do carry a bag, it’s one of my small “pouch like” ones that I can wear crossbody. I‘m sure there are a some ladies who know and carry designer bags, but I haven’t seen any worn to lunch or around campus. I’ve been spending a lot of time on the campus, as I learn how things work here and meet people. I’m now beginning to leave for lunch more often, so I do plan to revert to my clutches again. I have a dinner Monday evening and the first thing I thought was, it will be a chance to carry a clutch!



Have a lovely time on Monday, plus enjoy choosing your beautiful clutch.

If I had such a beautiful collection I also couldn’t let go of any!

Some of mine I DO love carrying , and my crocodile Choo cost so much now it will have to have fallen to pieces before I get rid of her!

I used my Choo on Saturday to have lunch with a girlfriend and although I’ve used her millions of times, there’s something that attracts attention.

I’ve reluctantly mostly been carrying the fake Chloe I was gifted, already the gold coloured plating is coming off parts of the chain, and parts of the top are faux suede, which pick up cat fur, so I have to keep brushing it down.
I think very soon I’ll get sick of carrying this.
Plus it’s all compartments so I could fit the same in a bag half the size.

It’s Monday (2am) in the U.K., I’m out this morning, I can’t decide whether to just wear her until she’s obviously a cheap bag to a lay person, then just donate to children’s cancer charity…

But tomorrow my real crocodile copy Birkin is due, unless it’s raining heavily I shall be using that-maybe I won’t resent the fake Chloe if I carry her just in heavy rain…I’ve never carried a fake and the people who know me but not bags would assume it’s real…the winter is sufficiently awful that by the end of winter the bag would be fit to donate.

Or I could swap now to a smaller crossbody I also can’t bear to donate which is 2 years older, also a gift, is half the size and easily worn crossbody and matches my shearling coat better…and copes with the rain..

The 21 year old friend wants to take me to the large market where she bought the bag-I googled it, looks like it sells very high quality fresh food, and fake designer bags, shoes and clothes.

I’ve reduced my wardrobe so much I DO need more clothes, but I love nice fabrics-I don’t want to stock up with another 3 or 4 fake bags, but she’s a shopping addict, works , has wealthy parents and boyfriend and shops Every time we go out.

I think her friends are the same easy come easy go, one day one of her friends had had a clear out and she had tons of new clothes!

I have 

12 jeans-Japanese Selvedge or Diesel super skinny

15 coats/jackets-2 shearlings, a couple of others and the rest biker jackets worth a lot of money, many bespoke, although I mostly wear a Japanese smoke grey one and still have 2 jackets on my list for next year

10 tops-double cuff bespoke shirts, bespoke linen camisoles, a designer Breton t shirt

No knitwear because of the cats-if it’s cold I wear a fine black ribbed thermal underneath my shirt.

So a pile of inexpensive copy designer clothes would be useful as I don’t want to spend thousands replacing my clothes, especially the shirts, although I’m too small for most jeans, and don’t want any more bikers than the 2 mentioned.

Maybe if they have a real leather biker I’ll get that so I have something that will last, she thinks I want millions of bags, my sister thinks I have over 50!

I Did curate my bag wishlist, still want the others and if they were Xmas gifts wouldn’t be too disturbed, but I’m still waiting for 2 and I reduced my wishlist from 6 to 2 very expensive ones.

Sadly I can’t afford to be Diane lol, so only one Hermes in my collection, the Bottega Veneta I wanted is discontinued snd they won’t do SO either , especially as I wanted to buy Karung, I love exotics…

I still want some of the wishlist bags but my Thing is natural blue diamonds, id rather have a jewel than an exotic Hermes…my bag collection will be worth a lot anyway.

I really don’t know which bag to carry today, the Choo always feels so me, but will have competition tomorrow , the seller sold a Hermes original in the same colour…mine is a very good copy…the same day in the same co,our for over $110,000.

Id been watching it snd was in love with it, but in the way Diane would buy art,  id buy jewellery instead.

Why do we all want to keep buying bags (easy) but get rid of bags that once were the thrill of being new bags????

Why not just let them sit there in dust bags ?

Since I sold my raspberry crocodile Dior bought new in Paris I’ve never stopped regretting it, and am scared of sellers remorse..

I really can’t decide which bag to carry today , I’ll have a swap around, I may buy an inexpensive SLG purse today as my usual one is too fat with a phone for my Miu Miu, which is also quite worn ..whereas I have bags with the tag on (eg Lulu Guinness), too expensive to donate, can’t bear to gift but will have to one day as I’ll Never carry it, maybe one day I’ll give my niece the choice of 2 when she’s home from holidays …

Sorry about the waffle, we’re just a lot of bag ladies!!!❤️❤️


----------



## jblended

cecchetti said:


> I’ve reluctantly mostly been carrying the fake Chloe I was gifted





cecchetti said:


> I can’t decide whether to just wear her until she’s obviously a cheap bag to a lay person, then just donate to children’s cancer charity…





cecchetti said:


> maybe I won’t resent the fake Chloe if I carry her just in heavy rain…I’ve never carried a fake and the people who know me but not bags would assume it’s real…the winter is sufficiently awful that by the end of winter the bag would be fit to donate.



Whilst it is admirable that you wish to support a wonderful cause, please do not donate a replica bag. If it is resold, someone may buy it assuming it is genuine. You'd be best off removing the 'Chloe' label prior to donating so that nobody is unintentionally misled.
Also, I would urge you not to donate a bag that is so worn out that it is unusable. If it's destroyed by winter weather, then the charity will not be able to sell it to raise funds. It would just end up in a landfill and would not fulfill the purpose you intended.
If you own a bag that you're not in love with and would  like to donate, might I suggest that you do so whilst it's still in great condition so that the charity will be able to resell it for maximum value, thereby raising funds for the cause.
Hope you don't mind the input. It's an area I have some experience in. My personal rule of thumb is that if it's not in nice enough condition that I would buy it, then it is not good enough to donate. In that case, it may be recyclable so perhaps that could be another avenue to explore.


----------



## bagnut1

@cecchetti


jblended said:


> Whilst it is admirable that you wish to support a wonderful cause, please do not donate a replica bag. If it is resold, someone may buy it assuming it is genuine. You'd be best off removing the 'Chloe' label prior to donating so that nobody is unintentionally misled.
> Also, I would urge you not to donate a bag that is so worn out that it is unusable. If it's destroyed by winter weather, then the charity will not be able to sell it to raise funds. It would just end up in a landfill and would not fulfill the purpose you intended.
> If you own a bag that you're not in love with and would  like to donate, might I suggest that you do so whilst it's still in great condition so that the charity will be able to resell it for maximum value, thereby raising funds for the cause.
> Hope you don't mind the input. It's an area I have some experience in. My personal rule of thumb is that if it's not in nice enough condition that I would buy it, then it is not good enough to donate. In that case, it may be recyclable so perhaps that could be another avenue to explore.


+1.  Also adding forum community rules regarding fakes:

*The PurseForum community takes a strong stand against counterfeit goods.*
*Only post images depicting authentic items.*
*Do not knowingly post images of fake or counterfeit goods, or post links to websites advertising, selling, or promoting counterfeits (“Fakes threads” and “Authenticate This” threads excluded). Users who violate these terms will be subject to termination of their account.*






						PurseForum Community Rules - PurseBlog
					

General Posting Rules Counterfeits / Fakes Ad Blockers Any discussion of AD BLOCKING software/plugins or instruction for using ad blocking regarding this forum or any other discussion in general of…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## diane278

Today, I had a Dr appt and decided it was a great time to carry a clutch…..


Waiting for him in the exam room….where I posed my bag several different ways….this was its best “look”….


----------



## Joule

@diane278 Better a clutch than a crutch at the doctor's office. 
Looking terrific! I love the color of your clutch.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Today, I had a Dr appt and decided it was a great time to carry a clutch…..
> View attachment 5232760
> 
> Waiting for him in the exam room….where I posed my bag several different ways….this was its best “look”….
> View attachment 5232763


You look great!


----------



## jblended

You look lovely, Diane!
I love the look of your shoes, too. They seem super comfy!


----------



## diane278

jblended said:


> You look lovely, Diane!
> I love the look of your shoes, too. They seem super comfy!


They are comfy….I’m long past wearing uncomfortable shoes to look more stylish.


----------



## jblended

I'm the same way. Life's difficult enough without sore feet! 
This is something I factor in when I'm editing in general. If an item isn't comfortable- be it shoes, a dress, or a bag that may be unnecessarily heavy on the shoulder- out it goes!


----------



## diane278

For my daily life here, it’s clear to me that it’s all about small bags I can wear crossbody. Today, I think my last one arrived. I’m going to start marking my bag use on my calendar so I can get an accurate idea about the use of my other bags. My plan is this: small crossbody bags while I’m here on campus and clutches when I leave and want to be a bit more pulled together.
Evie TPM in gold:


So, now I have TPM’s in rouge h; etain; & gold.…plus, an Aline in Barenia.
***The bag most at-risk is the Sellier Evelyne 29. It continually feels too large to me.….I almost never carry it…..


----------



## RueMonge

diane278 said:


> For my daily life here, it’s clear to me that it’s all about small bags I can wear crossbody. Today, I think my last one arrived. I’m going to start marking my bag use on my calendar so I can get an accurate idea about the use of my other bags. My plan is this: small crossbody bags while I’m here on campus and clutches when I leave and want to be a bit more pulled together.
> Evie TPM in gold:
> View attachment 5234442
> 
> So, now I have TPM’s in rouge h; etain; & gold.…plus, an Aline in Barenia.
> ***The bag most at-risk is the Sellier Evelyne 29. It continually feels too large to me.….I almost never carry it…..


Beautiful color!


----------



## diane278

RueMonge said:


> Beautiful color!


Thank you! I resisted all browns for a long time. But once I stumbled across the little Barenia Aline pouch, I got the itch.  Last winter, I fell in love with the Della Cavalleria and planned to get a black one.  Then I realized that another black bag was excessive. Adding to that realization, my lifestyle has changed, so here I am.…once again rationalizing the situation to enable myself in making another purchase!    Oh, well….


----------



## RueMonge

diane278 said:


> Thank you! I resisted all browns for a long time. But once I stumbled across the little Barenia Aline pouch, I got the itch.  Last winter, I fell in love with the Della Cavalleria and planned to get a black one.  Then I realized that another black bag was excessive. Adding to that realization, my lifestyle has changed, so here I am.…once again rationalizing the situation to enable myself in making another purchase!    Oh, well….


Oh but it’s not brown, it’s a delicious camel.


----------



## diane278

Wore it to lunch….and now going out to run a couple of very boring errands….


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Wore it to lunch….and now going out to run a couple of very boring errands….
> View attachment 5235369


I swear you are the only person here on TPF that has made me think twice about my "no Evelyn" stance.  It really looks great on you and with your outfit!

(I also briefly dallied a while back with copying your Sellier Evie, but someone else scooped it up from H.com before I could convince myself.  Crisis averted.).


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Wore it to lunch….and now going out to run a couple of very boring errands….
> View attachment 5235369


It looks great on you! What shoes are you wearing? They look like my Minnetonka sheepskin moccasins.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> I swear you are the only person here on TPF that has made me think twice about my "no Evelyn" stance.  It really looks great on you and with your outfit!
> 
> (I also briefly dallied a while back with copying your Sellier Evie, but someone else scooped it up from H.com before I could convince myself.  Crisis averted.).



Thank you! I do really love my Sellier Evie with its smooth beautiful leather. But since it’s larger than most of my bags, and the leather is somewhat stiff, it’s sometimes a challenge to get into and out of.
I‘m late to the “Evie club” myself.  When I was fixated on my clutches, I never thought of an Evie. It wasn’t until I moved here that I realized the little tpm would be a practical way to carry the few things I need here. 

I originally requested a Sellier Evie in rouge h, but my SA couldn’t find one. I have occasionally looked for Sellier Evies in rouge h and tan on the resale market.…but no luck. And now I have doubts about how much I‘d use them.…



whateve said:


> It looks great on you! What shoes are you wearing? They look like my Minnetonka sheepskin moccasins.



Thanks! The shoes are Uggs moccasins. I had planned on the Minnetonka ones but The American Indian Store was closed….I love how those stretch out and get so soft. These are my very first Ugg shoes. I‘ve never owned the Ugg boots that were so popular back in the day.….


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Thank you! I do really love my Sellier Evie with its smooth beautiful leather. But since it’s larger than most of my bags, and the leather is somewhat stiff, it’s sometimes a challenge to get into and out of.
> I‘m late to the “Evie club” myself.  When I was fixated on my clutches, I never thought of an Evie. It wasn’t until I moved here that I realized the little tpm would be a practical way to carry the few things I need here.
> 
> I originally requested a Sellier Evie in rouge h, but my SA couldn’t find one. I have occasionally looked for Sellier Evies in rouge h and tan on the resale market.…but no luck. And now I have doubts about how much I‘d use them.…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The shoes are Uggs moccasins. I had planned on the Minnetonka ones but The American Indian Store was closed….I love how those stretch out and get so soft. These are my very first Ugg shoes. I‘ve never owned the Ugg boots that were so popular back in the day.….


I wear a lot of Uggs but for moccasin styles Minnetonka fits me better. Generally my Ugg shoes last a lot longer than Minnetonka so they are worth the extra cost.


----------



## diane278

Well, l am facing my demons…or at least trying to. The arrival of the gold TPM, got me thinking and I dug through some boxes to find a barenia Calvi I purchased last spring, and a phone case. Then I added the Barenia Aline. Next I sent a neglected bag to a friend. Now, I’m trying to decide on another bag to rehome. I’m looking at use, or lack of, and styles where I have more than one color. My conclusion is that there’s not really an easy way to do this, but I‘m considering doing some sorting tomorrow and assembling some group photos to see if that helps me decide. I don’t expect it to be easy….

Here‘s a photo I just cross posted on the Hermes forum/ recent purchase thread:


----------



## RueMonge

diane278 said:


> Well, l am facing my demons…or at least trying to. The arrival of the gold TPM, got me thinking and I dug through some boxes to find a barenia Calvi I purchased last spring, and a phone case. Then I added the Barenia Aline. Next I sent a neglected bag to a friend. Now, I’m trying to decide on another bag to rehome. I’m looking at use, or lack of, and styles where I have more than one color. My conclusion is that there’s not really an easy way to do this, but I‘m considering doing some sorting tomorrow and assembling some group photos to see if that helps me decide. I don’t expect it to be easy….
> 
> Here‘s a photo I just cross posted on the Hermes forum/ recent purchase thread:
> 
> View attachment 5236762


I have a vintage coach cross body bag that I bought because it’s that same delicious color. I will carry it tomorrow in honor of those beauties.


----------



## Egel

diane278 said:


> Well, l am facing my demons…or at least trying to. The arrival of the gold TPM, got me thinking and I dug through some boxes to find a barenia Calvi I purchased last spring, and a phone case. Then I added the Barenia Aline. Next I sent a neglected bag to a friend. Now, I’m trying to decide on another bag to rehome. I’m looking at use, or lack of, and styles where I have more than one color. My conclusion is that there’s not really an easy way to do this, but I‘m considering doing some sorting tomorrow and assembling some group photos to see if that helps me decide. I don’t expect it to be easy….
> 
> Here‘s a photo I just cross posted on the Hermes forum/ recent purchase thread:
> 
> View attachment 5236762


When I saw this picture the first thing that crossed my mind was that those bags are very similar. They have the same shape and hold roughly the same amount. If you have to, one of them can go.

I just posted something in a thread about multiples. If I love a bag I'm okay with owning multiple colours. You do that too. If you want to keep your collection uniform, then I suggest keeping the Evie. What does your heart say?

Since it is the end of the year I thought about decluttering my own bags and found out that I'm fine with what I have. There will always be new bags and style changes so I'm doing the one in one out. As long as my bags fit it the bag closet I don't have to wonder about them anymore.

I get way too attatched to a bag to let it go. Because I'm attatched to the bag I want to keep it forever. So the first thing I did was looking for a look a like bag that I could actually wear. In hindsight, that was quite insane. I got rid of all my second choices and am very happy wearing all the bags I love. Because letting go of bags is hard I just try to avoid that. Instead of reasoning a bag away, I now reason my way out of buying a bag 

I wish you so much fun doing another declutter round. I'm looking forward to the photos. It's Halloween / Samhain / Keltic newyear so your timing is very much on point.


----------



## indiaink

Egel said:


> ...* Instead of reasoning a bag away, I now reason my way out of buying a bag*



@Egel This is perfection, and what I've recently figured out for myself. Thanks for putting it into words!


----------



## jelliedfeels

diane278 said:


> This is a photo I recently posted on the Hermes forum. It’s my entire bag collection…(SLG’s and pouches aren’t shown). I feel it‘s complete at this time. However, I have looked back and found that my preferences have changed every decade or so. There’s always the chance that could happen again….my ability to read into the future has never been all that good. Right now, I have everything I need/want for this stage of my life....
> 
> View attachment 5220534


Your carved ottoman/chest is beautiful too!


----------



## diane278

jelliedfeels said:


> Your carved ottoman/chest is beautiful too!


Thank you. It’s an old family piece. As eldest daughter, it passed down to me. It’s my _bag closet _by default….it sat empty in my previous house for the last 20 years. It would benefit from refinishing, but I’ll never bother to get it done.…


----------



## diane278

Egel said:


> When I saw this picture the first thing that crossed my mind was that those bags are very similar. They have the same shape and hold roughly the same amount. If you have to, one of them can go.
> 
> I just posted something in a thread about multiples. If I love a bag I'm okay with owning multiple colours. You do that too. If you want to keep your collection uniform, then I suggest keeping the Evie. What does your heart say?
> 
> Since it is the end of the year I thought about decluttering my own bags and found out that I'm fine with what I have. There will always be new bags and style changes so I'm doing the one in one out. As long as my bags fit it the bag closet I don't have to wonder about them anymore.
> 
> I get way too attatched to a bag to let it go. Because I'm attatched to the bag I want to keep it forever. So the first thing I did was looking for a look a like bag that I could actually wear. In hindsight, that was quite insane. I got rid of all my second choices and am very happy wearing all the bags I love. Because letting go of bags is hard I just try to avoid that. Instead of reasoning a bag away, I now reason my way out of buying a bag
> 
> I wish you so much fun doing another declutter round. I'm looking forward to the photos. It's Halloween / Samhain / Keltic newyear so your timing is very much on point.



Those two bags ARE very similar in size. The Aline is sort of a sentimental favorite as it smells like saddle leather. But it’s flat and holds very little without bulging.  The TPM is easier to use. Because I’m now adjusting my collection due to my change in lifestyle, I’m in uncharted waters for me.  On the other hand, I’ve only been in this condo for 8 weeks, so I’m trying to be patient and take some time in making the decisions.

Since my move, I’m not using my middle sized bags and I‘ve only used my B once or twice. On the other hand, since they now live in the trunk and not in my closet, space is not an issue. Some of the styles I like, the Medor 29, the Octogone and the BdC are no longer in production and not that easy to find on the resale market, so purging carefully is important. I had reserved a Della Cavalleria at my H store last spring, but decided it was too similar to my BBVerrou….which I have barely used. I still love the Della styling with the snaffle bit closure but am trying to be practical.

In the meantime, my SA has left Hermes, so I’m no longer getting tempting photo texts. She knew exactly what I liked, and would text/call with possibilities. Before the pandemic, if I wanted any of her suggestions, I paid via a text app and the package arrived the next day. Obviously, that would no longer be happening with todays shortages. I have not requested a new SA. I think my best bet for being content with what I have, is less exposure to new bags….and careful decisions about what to keep…so, like you, I’m trying to reason myself out of buying new bags….


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Thank you. It’s an old family piece. As eldest daughter, it passed down to me. It’s my _bag closet _by default….it sat empty in my previous house for the last 20 years. It would benefit from refinishing, but I’ll never bother to get it done.…


My grandparents bought a set of nesting chests like this, I believe in China, but I could be wrong about that. My mother got the large one like yours, my sister got the medium one and I got the small one, which is really the size of a large jewelry box.


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> My grandparents bought a set of nesting chests like this, I believe in China, but I could be wrong about that. My mother got the large one like yours, my sister got the medium one and I got the small one, which is really the size of a large jewelry box.


What a coincidence! This one is from China, too. About 100 years ago, back in the day when people traveled by ship, my grandfather traveled there on business. Ships had a lot of room to carry things. No overhead bins in those days!


----------



## diane278

This evening I was thinking about my bags and began to question my choice of reds. Here they are:



My first red was the rouge grenat Octogone. Out of the three, it’s the one I’ve used the most. The rouge h Medor 29 is a style I love and I specifically hunted for that particular red, but have only carried it a couple of times. The rouge h Evie tpm is fairly new to me, and I‘ve carried it, but not all that enthusiastically.…I have found myself getting ready to use it and then changing bags. 

Although I’ve used the Octogone the most, that‘s probably in part because I’ve had it since early in my H experience. It didn’t have much competition in the beginning. I tend to use it most in winter when it’s a good accent color for my largely charcoal gray wardrobe. Perhaps it’s my version of a Christmasy red? Of the three, the Evie is the most practical but the least loved. So, that’s my analysis of my red bags. At this time, I haven’t made any decisions.…I’m just trying to get a better grasp on my situation. I was hoping for an epiphany, but that didn’t happen….


----------



## RueMonge

diane278 said:


> This evening I was thinking about my bags and began to question my choice of reds. Here they are:
> 
> View attachment 5238491
> 
> My first red was the rouge grenat Octogone. Out of the three, it’s the one I’ve used the most. The rouge h Medor 29 is a style I love and I specifically hunted for that particular red, but have only carried it a couple of times. The rouge h Evie tpm is fairly new to me, and I‘ve carried it, but not all that enthusiastically.…I have found myself getting ready to use it and then changing bags.
> 
> Although I’ve used the Octogone the most, that‘s probably in part because I’ve had it since early in my H experience. It didn’t have much competition in the beginning. I tend to use it most in winter when it’s a good accent color for my largely charcoal gray wardrobe. Perhaps it’s my version of a Christmasy red? Of the three, the Evie is the most practical but the least loved. So, that’s my analysis of my red bags. At this time, I haven’t made any decisions.…I’m just trying to get a better grasp on my situation. I was hoping for an epiphany, but that didn’t happen….


They are all quite different.


----------



## Egel

@diane278 is it possible to see a picture of your whole collection? Only if it's not too much effort. Collection pictures just make me so happy. There is something about a clear birds eye view of things. 

If I can be brutally honest, you don't need the red Evie. It seems like you really love wearing the gold and gold and red can probably be used with the same outfits. My go to pop of colour is red and for a very long time I bought a bag in back for winter, white or light beige for summer and red for fun. I found out that some things are not the same but similar. I can own every black bag in the world and still tell you why they are different. I also found out that that same principle does not translate to colours. 

After introducing colour to my wardrobe I found out that a bagshape had to be very different for a coloured bag to be bought. Colours could easily be substituted. It doesn't matter if I wear a burgundy crossbody or a cognac crossbosy, both bags would be worn with the same outfits. The coloured bags were very interchangeable.

So if you want an Evie, you gravitate to the gold Evie. If you want a red bag the Octo and Medor could be worn. That makes the red Evie redundant. If you translate that to black it is the shape of the Octo, the hardware on your Medor and Birkin, the lack of hardware on the BdC and the user friendliness of the Evie that makes every bag different. That is probably why de DC and the Verrou look so similar. 

Bags are emotion and every bag was bought with a reason. The reason for buying a bag might not be the same as why we use or don't use a bag. Your gold Evie and Aline might look the same to me, you keep them for different reasons. If you gravitate to the Evie, you might rehome the Aline to a spot outside of the (gorgous, btw) bagbox. You have homewear in your fridge, so why not store the Aline on a place where you can see and sniff it. It sounds like you already made a mental shift towards the bag, why not follow trough? I adore my small collection of fur and antique clutches but I don't count them in my bag collection. They are bags but I won't use them as such. They are not stored with my bags and I don't think about them when I'm revising my collection. That clears mental clutter. 

Bags are emotion so stay away from the bags that are not in production anymore. Skippers regret hits different when it's a bag that you rehomed. You already spend your money on them and they do not have to go. I am only looking at it from a hawks eye perspective because I like decluttering bags and there are so much declutters you can do with a bag collection before you need to resort to youtube or this thread  Furthermore, we can only see the bags you own and we can never feel everything you feel when you see, hold or use a bag. Skip reason and go straight to what your heart has to say. With the exeption of a grocery, travel and rainy day bag offcourse. It's form over function with those.


----------



## diane278

I will try to get a better photo, or photos, later today.  Re: the rouge TPM….last night I packed it up and today it will be off to a new home.  The gold hardware has been, and is, an issue for me. I thought I could ignore it, but I’m a sucker for phw, which is what drew me to the BdC’s and the Medor 29’s.…also the Verrou (although that’s still in production). I really believe all my bags go back to my equestrian days. I was actually looking at a couple of Ralph Lauren bags online last night….although none of them yelled my name. It was more that they yelled, “What the hell are you thinking?! Log out now!” (And yes, I logged out.)


----------



## Egel

diane278 said:


> I will try to get a better photo, or photos, later today.  Re: the rouge TPM….last night I packed it up and today it will be off to a new home.  The gold hardware has been, and is, an issue for me. I thought I could ignore it, but I’m a sucker for phw, which is what drew me to the BdC’s and the Medor 29’s.…also the Verrou (although that’s still in production). I really believe all my bags go back to my equestrian days. I was actually looking at a couple of Ralph Lauren bags online last night….although none of them yelled my name. It was more that they yelled, “What the hell are you thinking?! Log out now!” (And yes, I logged out.)


I'm glad you rehomed the rouge TPM. The way you typed about it was a bit more flat than you usually do. Because you have the bag in other colours, it could not be the model of the bag. Hardware is a thing. There is something striking and clean about palladium. Gold feels very chique, but that is not always a desired look. I hope it went to a good home. 

If you show me a Ralph Lauren bag I'm not sure if I can pick it out of a line up. If you show me a couple of colours I can pick out a Ralph Lauren deep and sultry caramel any time. There is just something about that colour. Probably because on my phone all the best emoji's are that colour. Maybe it's the sugar that draws me in. Caramel, flan, honey and the cute squirrel one. 

Congrats with clicking away. Sometimes that's the hardest thing to do. And it is so nice that all your bags have an equistrian foundation. If you know what you like and where it comes from you already won half of the battle. Looking forward to your photo's.


----------



## diane278

Egel said:


> I'm glad you rehomed the rouge TPM. The way you typed about it was a bit more flat than you usually do. Because you have the bag in other colours, it could not be the model of the bag. Hardware is a thing. There is something striking and clean about palladium. Gold feels very chique, but that is not always a desired look. I hope it went to a good home.
> 
> If you show me a Ralph Lauren bag I'm not sure if I can pick it out of a line up. If you show me a couple of colours I can pick out a Ralph Lauren deep and sultry caramel any time. There is just something about that colour. Probably because on my phone all the best emoji's are that colour. Maybe it's the sugar that draws me in. Caramel, flan, honey and the cute squirrel one.
> 
> Congrats with clicking away. Sometimes that's the hardest thing to do. And it is so nice that all your bags have an equistrian foundation. If you know what you like and where it comes from you already won half of the battle. Looking forward to your photo's.



No photos today….but I’ll get them done….probably after spending some time contemplating my bag situation….that's when I tend to be productive….


----------



## diane278

I just took these. I wasn’t feeling very creative today.  Possibly because I’ve been consuming ice cream non-stop.  Anyway, I grouped them by use and size.

Daily drivers….well actually daily walkers….



Clutches….



Medium:



The Big Kids….


My last remaining Bottega….for rainy days or to wear with the matching espadrilles I have in my closet. This is a bag I can beat up and not feel guilty about it….although I’d rather it stay nice.



Now that I see them all together, it feels ok.  13 in total….12 H… although I might narrow down the clutches….6 of these are no longer in production….probably 7 (I’m pretty sure the Evelyne Sellier is no longer being produced either.) Those would be tough to replace.


----------



## RueMonge

diane278 said:


> I just took these. I wasn’t feeling very creative today.  Possibly because I’ve been consuming ice cream non-stop.  Anyway, I grouped them by use and size.
> 
> Daily drivers….well actually daily walkers….
> View attachment 5240943
> 
> 
> Clutches….
> View attachment 5240947
> 
> 
> Medium:
> View attachment 5240946
> 
> 
> The Big Kids….
> View attachment 5240945
> 
> My last remaining Bottega….for rainy days or to wear with the matching espadrilles I have in my closet. This is a bag I can beat up and not feel guilty about it….although I’d rather it stay nice.
> View attachment 5240944
> 
> 
> Now that I see them all together, it feels ok.  13 in total….12 H… although I might narrow down the clutches….6 of these are no longer in production….probably 7 (I’m pretty sure the Evelyne Sellier is no longer being produced either.) Those would be tough to replace.


Beautiful collection. I love your reds.


----------



## LouiseCPH

I have declared myself at “purse peace - for now”, but now the peace was interrupted - as it often is - by a pre-loved scoop too good to ignore….

I already own a lovely dark brown Hermès Halzan 31, and it is one of my most beloved and practical bags. When I saw it’s sister in dark blue for sale at an ok price (ok is all you can hope for with H), I emptied out my “bag account” which was supposed to go towards a Della Cavalleria cross-body on a planned trip next spring. And I bought the blue Halzan. 

At the same time put my lovely and also beloved dark blue box Bolide 27 up for sale. I hope to fill up the bag account again, at least some of it….I would have loved to keep both, but since I evaluate my bags on color and use, and these two are same color and can be used for much the same purposes, I cannot justify to own them both. Furthermore, the Halzan can actually be used for MORE than the Bolide, because it can hold my tablet and therefore also be used as a work bag (proven by my use of the brown Halzan). So I have been good, right?

Back to purse peace!


----------



## Joule

LouiseCPH said:


> I have declared myself at “purse peace - for now”, but now the peace was interrupted - as it often is - by a pre-loved scoop too good to ignore….
> 
> I already own a lovely dark brown Hermès Halzan 31, and it is one of my most beloved and practical bags. When I saw it’s sister in dark blue for sale at an ok price (ok is all you can hope for with H), I emptied out my “bag account” which was supposed to go towards a Della Cavalleria cross-body on a planned trip next spring. And I bought the blue Halzan.
> 
> At the same time put my lovely and also beloved dark blue box Bolide 27 up for sale. I hope to fill up the bag account again, at least some of it….I would have loved to keep both, but since I evaluate my bags on color and use, and these two are same color and can be used for much the same purposes, I cannot justify to own them both. Furthermore, the Halzan can actually be used for MORE than the Bolide, because it can hold my tablet and therefore also be used as a work bag (proven by my use of the brown Halzan). So I have been good, right?
> 
> Back to purse peace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243035


Yes, you have been good. Buying a Halzan is what makes you good. 
Seriously, though, if it's more practical and you will get more use out of it, you've made a *great* move in deciding to swap the Bolide for the Halzan.


----------



## bagnut1

LouiseCPH said:


> I have declared myself at “purse peace - for now”, but now the peace was interrupted - as it often is - by a pre-loved scoop too good to ignore….
> 
> I already own a lovely dark brown Hermès Halzan 31, and it is one of my most beloved and practical bags. When I saw it’s sister in dark blue for sale at an ok price (ok is all you can hope for with H), I emptied out my “bag account” which was supposed to go towards a Della Cavalleria cross-body on a planned trip next spring. And I bought the blue Halzan.
> 
> At the same time put my lovely and also beloved dark blue box Bolide 27 up for sale. I hope to fill up the bag account again, at least some of it….I would have loved to keep both, but since I evaluate my bags on color and use, and these two are same color and can be used for much the same purposes, I cannot justify to own them both. Furthermore, the Halzan can actually be used for MORE than the Bolide, because it can hold my tablet and therefore also be used as a work bag (proven by my use of the brown Halzan). So I have been good, right?
> 
> Back to purse peace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243035


Wow. A great score and a dedication to “one in one out.”  Impressive!


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> I have declared myself at “purse peace - for now”, but now the peace was interrupted - as it often is - by a pre-loved scoop too good to ignore….
> 
> I already own a lovely dark brown Hermès Halzan 31, and it is one of my most beloved and practical bags. When I saw it’s sister in dark blue for sale at an ok price (ok is all you can hope for with H), I emptied out my “bag account” which was supposed to go towards a Della Cavalleria cross-body on a planned trip next spring. And I bought the blue Halzan.
> 
> At the same time put my lovely and also beloved dark blue box Bolide 27 up for sale. I hope to fill up the bag account again, at least some of it….I would have loved to keep both, but since I evaluate my bags on color and use, and these two are same color and can be used for much the same purposes, I cannot justify to own them both. Furthermore, the Halzan can actually be used for MORE than the Bolide, because it can hold my tablet and therefore also be used as a work bag (proven by my use of the brown Halzan). So I have been good, right?
> 
> Back to purse peace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243035


You’ve considered all the ramifications and made the best choice for _you.  So, _yes, you‘ve been good!


----------



## LouiseCPH

@diane278 @bagnut1 @Joule Thank you! I feel quite virtuous, though I will not be totally relaxed about it until I have sold the Bolide…..


----------



## Egel

diane278 said:


> I just took these. I wasn’t feeling very creative today.  Possibly because I’ve been consuming ice cream non-stop.  Anyway, I grouped them by use and size.
> 
> Daily drivers….well actually daily walkers….
> View attachment 5240943
> 
> 
> Clutches….
> View attachment 5240947
> 
> 
> Medium:
> View attachment 5240946
> 
> 
> The Big Kids….
> View attachment 5240945
> 
> My last remaining Bottega….for rainy days or to wear with the matching espadrilles I have in my closet. This is a bag I can beat up and not feel guilty about it….although I’d rather it stay nice.
> View attachment 5240944
> 
> 
> Now that I see them all together, it feels ok.  13 in total….12 H… although I might narrow down the clutches….6 of these are no longer in production….probably 7 (I’m pretty sure the Evelyne Sellier is no longer being produced either.) Those would be tough to replace.


If you don't feel overwhelmed then you're fine. You can narraow down the clutches but they are small and hardly take up any space. They don't have to go. 

I was very relentless and cut out every bag and shoes I wasn’t wearing. I love to buy multiples. My go to buying a bag in black for winter, something light for summer and a fun colour didn't go as planned. 

I love beige bags but it hardly works. In the fall and winter a light beige just feels off. In the summer I love a light beige bag but I gravitate towards white mini bags. There was a model in a light beige that I love, but every time I went out I grabbed the bag in red. I also found out that I love wearing white mini bags as much as I don't love using white bigger bags. I learned a lot and now the excess can go. 

This all felt quite ruthless so I can't talk you out of any bag anymore. I really love the backdrop. Last time I saw that it was filled with tp. It was the middle of the pandemic and everything has changed. It was time for a hard declutter and I forgot how good it felt to be more intentional with the things I own. I hope I still make sense. Magnifying all my bags brings up a lot about myself. Mix that with daylight savings and it can get quite intense. To some people they are "just bags" but it feels like I just picked myself apart, dissect everything and then put myself back again. This time without the extra "bagground" noise.


----------



## diane278

Egel said:


> If you don't feel overwhelmed then you're fine. You can narraow down the clutches but they are small and hardly take up any space. They don't have to go.
> 
> I was very relentless and cut out every bag and shoes I wasn’t wearing. I love to buy multiples. My go to buying a bag in black for winter, something light for summer and a fun colour didn't go as planned.
> 
> I love beige bags but it hardly works. In the fall and winter a light beige just feels off. In the summer I love a light beige bag but I gravitate towards white mini bags. There was a model in a light beige that I love, but every time I went out I grabbed the bag in red. I also found out that I love wearing white mini bags as much as I don't love using white bigger bags. I learned a lot and now the excess can go.
> 
> This all felt quite ruthless so I can't talk you out of any bag anymore. I really love the backdrop. Last time I saw that it was filled with tp. It was the middle of the pandemic and everything has changed. It was time for a hard declutter and I forgot how good it felt to be more intentional with the things I own. I hope I still make sense. Magnifying all my bags brings up a lot about myself. Mix that with daylight savings and it can get quite intense. To some people they are "just bags" but it feels like I just picked myself apart, dissect everything and then put myself back again. This time without the extra "bagground" noise.



Your assessment sounds very thought out. Right now, I’m feeling good. No changes will happen unless/until I no longer feel things are right…..


----------



## chubbyshopper

Hey all, 
I need some help and advice on editing some of my bags that haven't been used this Year I desperately need to downsize especially now I've bought myself the new Chanel 19bag in my favourite colour. 

So I have narrowed it down to eight on the chopping block. Looking to rehome at least five, Please chime in which ones you would Keep and why. I feel they deserve better homes to be loved. 

Hermes jige clutchRpourpre 
Hermes Garden Party36Pink
Hermes Lindy 30 blue nuit
Hermes picotin R. grenat
LV Alma bb Epi Rose
LV multi pochette bag pink
Celine box bag Red
Prada double tote Brown

I also have the new Prada crystal bag which I have bought for few months but it's still in its box she's beautiful but I 
just haven't found the occasion to use her so not sure whether I should sell this aswell before I do use her. 

Thanks for any advice x


----------



## diane278

If you placed all those bags in a row, I could only identify the first four. That’s how limited my brand knowledge base is.  Others here will be of more help. However, one thing that’s worked for me is to remove bags that I’m considering letting go of, and placing them elsewhere. Then I go on with life before deciding whether or not I will miss them. There are many excellent ideas tpf'ers have posted earlier in this thread, that might be helpful.


----------



## indiaink

chubbyshopper said:


> Hey all,
> I need some help and advice on editing *some of my bags that haven't been used this Year* I desperately need to downsize especially now I've bought myself the new Chanel 19bag in my favourite colour.


You don't need advice on each bag, m'dear, you've answered your question in the first sentence. If you haven't used them, they go, regardless of what they are. IMO.


----------



## bagnut1

chubbyshopper said:


> Hey all,
> I need some help and advice on editing some of my bags that haven't been used this Year I desperately need to downsize especially now I've bought myself the new Chanel 19bag in my favourite colour.
> 
> So I have narrowed it down to eight on the chopping block. Looking to rehome at least five, Please chime in which ones you would Keep and why. I feel they deserve better homes to be loved.
> 
> Hermes jige clutchRpourpre
> Hermes Garden Party36Pink
> Hermes Lindy 30 blue nuit
> Hermes picotin R. grenat
> LV Alma bb Epi Rose
> LV multi pochette bag pink
> Celine box bag Red
> Prada double tote Brown
> 
> I also have the new Prada crystal bag which I have bought for few months but it's still in its box she's beautiful but I
> just haven't found the occasion to use her so not sure whether I should sell this aswell before I do use her.
> 
> Thanks for any advice x


Like @indiaink I personally would let go of all of them, but you also can't go wrong following @diane278 's advice on the Closet for Departing Bags.  Eight bags is a lot to just sit unused.


----------



## Egel

chubbyshopper said:


> Hey all,
> I need some help and advice on editing some of my bags that haven't been used this Year I desperately need to downsize especially now I've bought myself the new Chanel 19bag in my favourite colour.
> 
> So I have narrowed it down to eight on the chopping block. Looking to rehome at least five, Please chime in which ones you would Keep and why. I feel they deserve better homes to be loved.
> 
> Hermes jige clutchRpourpre
> Hermes Garden Party36Pink
> Hermes Lindy 30 blue nuit
> Hermes picotin R. grenat
> LV Alma bb Epi Rose
> LV multi pochette bag pink
> Celine box bag Red
> Prada double tote Brown
> 
> I also have the new Prada crystal bag which I have bought for few months but it's still in its box she's beautiful but I
> just haven't found the occasion to use her so not sure whether I should sell this aswell before I do use her.
> 
> Thanks for any advice x


I wouldn’t rehome bags that you haven't used this year. This year was mostly spend in lockdown. 

If you do want to let go of bags  you could look at what you have and why these bags are on the chopping block. The Prada is bag is very flashy. Perfect fof nights out, christmas and new years. No wonder that you haven't worn it. Do you want to let it go because you haven't bonded with it or do you want to give it a fair chance? If you think you can live without just let it go. But if you are a magpie and love the look of it, just wear it a couple of times.

The Prada double tote and Hermès garden party are totes. If you have other totes to wear, they can go.

Why do you want to get rid of the other bags? What are the pros and cons of every bag? Do you have other bags in the same categorie or colour that you prefer?  It seems that they are on your list for a reason but there's not enough insight to say why you should keep or rehome a bag. 

On a very personal note: I love red and I love the Celine box bag. If your heart is not skipping a beat by looking at it it should go. But if it was up to me I'd call that a timeless classic. It hardly takes up any closet space. Just tuck it in a corner and keep that one.


----------



## chubbyshopper

Hey everyone and Happy Thanksgiving weekend x

Just an update that out of the eight bags mentioned I decided to keep the Lindy and Picotin for now as I remembered how hard it was to find, plus I don't shop at H no more, it's just too competitive to buy any bag from them. I actually want to enjoy my small collection as not even used them that much since I've own them. 

Also parted ways with the last two Balenciagas bags that I did love but not used anymore and a few hermes accessories, I mean how many rodeos charms/ bracelets / scarves/ slgs do I really need. 

Found this decluttering process really opening my eyes to mindful buying. 
I know now that I don't really use big bags or totes, I need a shoulder strap ideally able to use Crossbody. 

As I say goodbye to my ex bags, a little Bag Fate opportunity came.. as I have just found and bought a preloved Chanel Gabrielle Backpack in the mermaid  and rainbow hardwareIt was my unicorn piece I've always wanted but never found. It's on its way to me as we speak. Will share piccys when I get it


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> You don't need advice on each bag, m'dear, you've answered your question in the first sentence. If you haven't used them, they go, regardless of what they are. IMO.



Generally I agree with the idea that if you haven't used something in a year, let it go. But the last two years haven't exactly been normal. Most people haven't been doing all the things they'd normally do - which means not wearing the clothes and carrying the purses we normally would. My most obvious example is that my co-workers only started coming back into the office in October. So summer bags they'd have carried to the office haven't been used for two years - but they are going to need those bags next summer. If they get rid of them because they haven't been used in two years, they will be replacing them in the spring/summer. So when looking at bags you haven't used in over a year I'd at least take that into consideration, asking "If it hadn't been for Covid restrictions would I have used this bag?" If so, maybe giving the bag another six-nine months.


----------



## diane278

chubbyshopper said:


> Hey everyone and Happy Thanksgiving weekend x
> 
> Just an update that out of the eight bags mentioned I decided to keep the Lindy and Picotin for now as I remembered how hard it was to find, plus I don't shop at H no more, it's just too competitive to buy any bag from them. I actually want to enjoy my small collection as not even used them that much since I've own them.
> 
> Also parted ways with the last two Balenciagas bags that I did love but not used anymore and a few hermes accessories, I mean how many rodeos charms/ bracelets / scarves/ slgs do I really need.
> 
> Found this decluttering process really opening my eyes to mindful buying.
> I know now that I don't really use big bags or totes, I need a shoulder strap ideally able to use Crossbody.
> 
> As I say goodbye to my ex bags, a little Bag Fate opportunity came.. as I have just found and bought a preloved Chanel Gabrielle Backpack in the mermaid  and rainbow hardwareIt was my unicorn piece I've always wanted but never found. It's on its way to me as we speak. Will share piccys when I get it



I also recently learned a lot about my current bag preferences. Mine aren’t from Covid but from my move to a retirement community where I can carry anything I need in a pocket…basically just keys to my condo. However, I also found that, for me, the Evie TPM is a great little crossbody for carrying a bit more...so now I’m using a couple of those and a Barenia Aline. However, I’ve only been here a few months so things may change.



JenJBS said:


> Generally I agree with the idea that if you haven't used something in a year, let it go. But the last two years haven't exactly been normal. Most people haven't been doing all the things they'd normally do - which means not wearing the clothes and carrying the purses we normally would. My most obvious example is that my co-workers only started coming back into the office in October. So summer bags they'd have carried to the office haven't been used for two years - but they are going to need those bags next summer. If they get rid of them because they haven't been used in two years, they will be replacing them in the spring/summer. So when looking at bags you haven't used in over a year I'd at least take that into consideration, asking "If it hadn't been for Covid restrictions would I have used this bag?" If so, maybe giving the bag another six-nine months.



I haven‘t really used my clutches in the past year….at least not enough to count as “used” in my opinion. But I used one the other day and plan to take one with me on a three day girl trip this coming week. So maybe they’re making a comeback in my life. I’ll also take my cowgirl B, as a tote will be handy then.

(I’m so glad to have a reason to use her, other than trips to the drugstore. Hey….I’m 71. Those of you who are young will understand when you’re my age!) 

Currently, I’m not even thinking about new bags. I’m still decorating and organizing my little condo.
But after rereading my responses above, I suspect this move is going to require more time for me to figure _anything _out….


----------



## Egel

JenJBS said:


> Generally I agree with the idea that if you haven't used something in a year, let it go. But the last two years haven't exactly been normal. Most people haven't been doing all the things they'd normally do - which means not wearing the clothes and carrying the purses we normally would. My most obvious example is that my co-workers only started coming back into the office in October. So summer bags they'd have carried to the office haven't been used for two years - but they are going to need those bags next summer. If they get rid of them because they haven't been used in two years, they will be replacing them in the spring/summer. So when looking at bags you haven't used in over a year I'd at least take that into consideration, asking "If it hadn't been for Covid restrictions would I have used this bag?" If so, maybe giving the bag another six-nine months.


This is so true. A week ago I went out with a friend and realised it was the first time since covid struck, that I was out of the house wearing pants with a zipper and button and something else than sneakers. I am okay with thinking about my bags but how much they've been carried is not factored in.

Just as people who say that you have to put your clothes in your closet with the hanger the wrong way around. That way you can see what you have worn this year. The idea is great but 2021 is not the right year for that.


----------



## diane278

I’m going to spend a few days out of town with a “Bag sister” who I met at a BV meet up years ago. I’m taking my only “tote” bag (my B). I also packed a TPM. I realize that there may not be ideal circumstances for carrying my B for quite some time, so I decided I was just going to go ahead and try to get at least a bit of _normal _bag pleasure now. I’m also going to try to start using it more for regular errands at home. I’m 71, what‘s the point in waiting until things “go back to normal”? This may be our new normal….with Covid variants popping up just when I thought things were calming down and I was  feeling much safer since I got my booster shot.


----------



## diane278

On another note, yesterday I noticed that the New Steele lacing on my BV matches the Etain leather color on my Evie TPM. I had trouble getting a good shot due to my lighting, but I found it interesting….and a bit weird. They even feel the same.


----------



## chubbyshopper

Happy to share my 2 Chanel new additions after my 9 bags purge. Feels kinda sad that the others didn't work out and obviously the Resale on some of them was shocking, but hey ho that's the Handbag game, you win some you lose some.


----------



## behindtheseams

chubbyshopper said:


> View attachment 5262817
> 
> 
> Happy to share my 2 Chanel new additions after my 9 bags purge. Feels kinda sad that the others didn't work out and obviously the Resale on some of them was shocking, but hey ho that's the Handbag game, you win some you lose some.
> View attachment 5262816



Congrats on the purge! I also listed 9 bags; I find listing them on resale sites instead of going the consignment route tends to yield better results. Fashionphile offered me a measly $225 on a Chloe Faye, whereas I was able to make over twice that (after fees) on eBay. Hoping the listings will all sell before the end of next year so I can use some of the money to fund a mini Mulberry Alexa.


----------



## bagnut1

Hi all - I'm looking at the calendar and contemplating what I learned during this weird year.  For me it was a balancing act of prioritizing what I actually carry (the spreadsheet was super informative, if for no other reason than it told me I have too many bags if I need a spreadsheet to keep track of when/if I carry them ) and experimenting with a few new-to-me brands, mostly “doodah” purchases.  (The doodah was a lifesaver for my dramatically altered out-and-about routines and helped me prioritize what I really need then.)  Long story short my collection was very skewed towards big workhorse bags and had too few smallish go-anywhere bags.

Highlights of my edit:

Mid-price French brands really excel at the chic go-anywhere vibe. Vanessa Bruno and RSVP Paris are new to my collection and I’m super happy with these.  
I returned to Ferragamo after a very long hiatus and am very pleased with the quality and low-key design of the two I acquired.  
I thinned out my Moynat collection, refocusing on classic early Ramesh collection designs.
I rehomed several H bags that were dupes with the lesser/never used versions getting the boot.  No current plans for any new (or new-to-me) H bags. 
Barneys (RIP) used to be my go-to new season bag browsing portal.  It’s been replaced by 24s and to a lesser extent net-a-porter.  24s has items/brands not found elsewhere in the U.S. and their delivery and customer service are awesome.  Just imagining being at Le Bon Marche reinforces the “fewer, better things” ethos for me.  They also cover a swath of price points, with emphasis on French girl chic.
I did a custom order with Peter Nitz which I am loving to death.  It was a fantastic experience - I got exactly what I wanted, his craftsmanship is impeccable, and the service was spectacular.  Made me really examine what I consider “luxury.”
All in all I ended up with fewer bags than I started with in 2021 (yay!) and am feeling much closer to “purse peace” than I ever have.  I didn’t part with anything that I thought there was any reasonable chance of regretting (my lifestyle is definitely not going to go back to “before times” bag needs, so it wasn’t that hard of an exercise and I was able to mostly skip over the Closet for Departing Bags).  I don’t currently have a wish list and honestly cannot remember when (or if) that’s been the case before.  I have a nice amount of space on my bag shelves (2022 motto:  Embrace Space!) which means I can be Zen as is or fit something new in without much guilt.

I’m looking forward to 2022 with you fabulous TPFers and I so very much appreciate the sharing everyone here does of their bag journey.  Hope you all have happy and easy holidays!


----------



## whateve

bagnut1 said:


> Hi all - I'm looking at the calendar and contemplating what I learned during this weird year.  For me it was a balancing act of prioritizing what I actually carry (*the spreadsheet was super informative, if for no other reason than it told me I have too many bags if I need a spreadsheet to keep track of when/if I carry them *) and experimenting with a few new-to-me brands, mostly “doodah” purchases.  (The doodah was a lifesaver for my dramatically altered out-and-about routines and helped me prioritize what I really need then.)  Long story short my collection was very skewed towards big workhorse bags and had too few smallish go-anywhere bags.
> 
> Highlights of my edit:
> 
> Mid-price French brands really excel at the chic go-anywhere vibe. Vanessa Bruno and RSVP Paris are new to my collection and I’m super happy with these.
> I returned to Ferragamo after a very long hiatus and am very pleased with the quality and low-key design of the two I acquired.
> I thinned out my Moynat collection, refocusing on classic early Ramesh collection designs.
> I rehomed several H bags that were dupes with the lesser/never used versions getting the boot.  No current plans for any new (or new-to-me) H bags.
> Barneys (RIP) used to be my go-to new season bag browsing portal.  It’s been replaced by 24s and to a lesser extent net-a-porter.  24s has items/brands not found elsewhere in the U.S. and their delivery and customer service are awesome.  Just imagining being at Le Bon Marche reinforces the “fewer, better things” ethos for me.  They also cover a swath of price points, with emphasis on French girl chic.
> I did a custom order with Peter Nitz which I am loving to death.  It was a fantastic experience - I got exactly what I wanted, his craftsmanship is impeccable, and the service was spectacular.  Made me really examine what I consider “luxury.”
> All in all I ended up with fewer bags than I started with in 2021 (yay!) and am feeling much closer to “purse peace” than I ever have.  I didn’t part with anything that I thought there was any reasonable chance of regretting (my lifestyle is definitely not going to go back to “before times” bag needs, so it wasn’t that hard of an exercise and I was able to mostly skip over the Closet for Departing Bags).  I don’t currently have a wish list and honestly cannot remember when (or if) that’s been the case before.  I have a nice amount of space on my bag shelves (2022 motto:  Embrace Space!) which means I can be Zen as is or fit something new in without much guilt.
> 
> I’m looking forward to 2022 with you fabulous TPFers and I so very much appreciate the sharing everyone here does of their bag journey.  Hope you all have happy and easy holidays!


Why didn't I think of that?

Congratulations! It sounds like it has been a successful year for you. Me, I think I'm failing at editing.


----------



## diane278

Tomorrow, Closets by Design is scheduled to install interiors in my small closets. I requested shelving and hanging space but nothing fancy.  I have my fingers crossed that it turns out well. I’m over using rolling racks for my clothes. I have had probably 30-40 shoe boxes stacked in the second bedroom. To be fair, not all are housing shoes….some are storing other misc stuff. In a fit of frustration, I labeled one box “_misc. crap”. _I’ve been waiting since September for this ‘hugely important-to-me’ event to take place. Right now, I’m planning to use a couple of shelves for my bags. I‘m trying to make a “silk purse out of a sow’s ear”. I guess time will tell….


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Tomorrow, Closets by Design is scheduled to install interiors in my small closets. I requested shelving and hanging space but nothing fancy.  I have my fingers crossed that it turns out well. I’m over using rolling racks for my clothes. I have had probably 30-40 shoe boxes stacked in the second bedroom. To be fair, not all are housing shoes….some are storing other misc stuff. In a fit of frustration, I labeled one box “_misc. crap”. _I’ve been waiting since September for this ‘hugely important-to-me’ event to take place. Right now, I’m planning to use a couple of shelves for my bags. I‘m trying to make a “silk purse out of a sow’s ear”. I guess time will tell….


Yay!  Looking forward to photos and good luck!


----------



## behindtheseams

bagnut1 said:


> Hi all - I'm looking at the calendar and contemplating what I learned during this weird year.  For me it was a balancing act of prioritizing what I actually carry (the spreadsheet was super informative, if for no other reason than it told me I have too many bags if I need a spreadsheet to keep track of when/if I carry them ) and experimenting with a few new-to-me brands, mostly “doodah” purchases.  (The doodah was a lifesaver for my dramatically altered out-and-about routines and helped me prioritize what I really need then.)  Long story short my collection was very skewed towards big workhorse bags and had too few smallish go-anywhere bags.
> 
> Highlights of my edit:
> 
> Mid-price French brands really excel at the chic go-anywhere vibe. Vanessa Bruno and RSVP Paris are new to my collection and I’m super happy with these.
> I returned to Ferragamo after a very long hiatus and am very pleased with the quality and low-key design of the two I acquired.
> I thinned out my Moynat collection, refocusing on classic early Ramesh collection designs.
> I rehomed several H bags that were dupes with the lesser/never used versions getting the boot.  No current plans for any new (or new-to-me) H bags.
> Barneys (RIP) used to be my go-to new season bag browsing portal.  It’s been replaced by 24s and to a lesser extent net-a-porter.  24s has items/brands not found elsewhere in the U.S. and their delivery and customer service are awesome.  Just imagining being at Le Bon Marche reinforces the “fewer, better things” ethos for me.  They also cover a swath of price points, with emphasis on French girl chic.
> I did a custom order with Peter Nitz which I am loving to death.  It was a fantastic experience - I got exactly what I wanted, his craftsmanship is impeccable, and the service was spectacular.  Made me really examine what I consider “luxury.”
> All in all I ended up with fewer bags than I started with in 2021 (yay!) and am feeling much closer to “purse peace” than I ever have.  I didn’t part with anything that I thought there was any reasonable chance of regretting (my lifestyle is definitely not going to go back to “before times” bag needs, so it wasn’t that hard of an exercise and I was able to mostly skip over the Closet for Departing Bags).  I don’t currently have a wish list and honestly cannot remember when (or if) that’s been the case before.  I have a nice amount of space on my bag shelves (2022 motto:  Embrace Space!) which means I can be Zen as is or fit something new in without much guilt.
> 
> I’m looking forward to 2022 with you fabulous TPFers and I so very much appreciate the sharing everyone here does of their bag journey.  Hope you all have happy and easy holidays!


Congrats! Your post inspired me to reflect on the past year and what I've learned:

First and foremost: don't get distracted by a good sale. A lot of the bags that I bought on discount ended up being the ones that I decluttered first. Spontaneity in life can be fun, but I'm the kind of person who needs to plan out purchases, even if it means paying full price.
I discovered a love for Mulberry and purchased my first Lily (in the top-handle version). I also purchased one of Thom Browne's animal icon bags, which I've been a fan of since his F/W 2015 runway show. Aside from those, I've been very good so far and actually sold 7 bags, plus listed 9 more. My goal moving forward is a 1-in/1-out policy.
Don't be afraid to DIY. Earlier in the year, I needed to fix the glazing on my Louis Vuitton 6-key holder. LV quoted me a hefty $120 with a 10-week lead time to re-glaze the corners, whereas a full bottle of Edge Kote cost me under $10 and took less than 15 minutes to apply.
I've stepped away from logos/monogram-heavy items, including instantly recognizable luxury items like the Chanel classic flap. I think part of this decision stems from current events and the recent rash of robberies/smash-and-grabs.
Overall, I'm very happy with my progress. I do have a couple of potential bags that I'm considering, but I'm in no rush to buy them and feel content to enjoy my current collection for now. Part of my goal for this year was to limit myself to no more than 5 fashion-related purchases, which allows me to be a more thoughtful consumer. I'd like to continue that goal in 2022.


----------



## dramaprincess713

bagnut1 said:


> Hi all - I'm looking at the calendar and contemplating what I learned during this weird year.  For me it was a balancing act of prioritizing what I actually carry (the spreadsheet was super informative, if for no other reason than it told me I have too many bags if I need a spreadsheet to keep track of when/if I carry them ) and experimenting with a few new-to-me brands, mostly “doodah” purchases.  (The doodah was a lifesaver for my dramatically altered out-and-about routines and helped me prioritize what I really need then.)  Long story short my collection was very skewed towards big workhorse bags and had too few smallish go-anywhere bags.
> 
> Highlights of my edit:
> 
> Mid-price French brands really excel at the chic go-anywhere vibe. Vanessa Bruno and RSVP Paris are new to my collection and I’m super happy with these.
> I returned to Ferragamo after a very long hiatus and am very pleased with the quality and low-key design of the two I acquired.
> I thinned out my Moynat collection, refocusing on classic early Ramesh collection designs.
> I rehomed several H bags that were dupes with the lesser/never used versions getting the boot.  No current plans for any new (or new-to-me) H bags.
> Barneys (RIP) used to be my go-to new season bag browsing portal.  It’s been replaced by 24s and to a lesser extent net-a-porter.  24s has items/brands not found elsewhere in the U.S. and their delivery and customer service are awesome.  Just imagining being at Le Bon Marche reinforces the “fewer, better things” ethos for me.  They also cover a swath of price points, with emphasis on French girl chic.
> I did a custom order with Peter Nitz which I am loving to death.  It was a fantastic experience - I got exactly what I wanted, his craftsmanship is impeccable, and the service was spectacular.  Made me really examine what I consider “luxury.”
> All in all I ended up with fewer bags than I started with in 2021 (yay!) and am feeling much closer to “purse peace” than I ever have.  I didn’t part with anything that I thought there was any reasonable chance of regretting (my lifestyle is definitely not going to go back to “before times” bag needs, so it wasn’t that hard of an exercise and I was able to mostly skip over the Closet for Departing Bags).  I don’t currently have a wish list and honestly cannot remember when (or if) that’s been the case before.  I have a nice amount of space on my bag shelves (2022 motto:  Embrace Space!) which means I can be Zen as is or fit something new in without much guilt.
> 
> I’m looking forward to 2022 with you fabulous TPFers and I so very much appreciate the sharing everyone here does of their bag journey.  Hope you all have happy and easy holidays!



This is awesome! At the end of 2021, I don't have nearly the insight and wisdom you gained, but you brought up a point I've been thinking about lately - lifestyle changes. So many of my bags are skewed to my pre-Covid, pre-mom life. I know as my daughter gets older, my bag needs will evolve, but I'm not sure my bag needs will ever go back to "before times." I'm still mainly at home - only going into the office 1-2x a week, and I'm actually searching for a new job, hopefully fully remote. If that happens for me, not only will my bag needs have changed, possibly indefinitely, but it also means my collection really and truly will be excessive. I mean, let's face it - 40-50 bags is way more than any one person needs. But if I'm working fully remote and not really leaving the house, how can I possibly justify that many bags that aren't getting used? And yet, getting rid of them isn't something I feel like I can do either. I don't know...maybe if I do get a new fully remote job, and I settle into that lifestyle I'll have some clarity and more peace around the idea of getting rid of some bags. Right now though, even though they aren't getting the use they deserve, with the exception of maybe one or two bags, I love them all and want to hold on to them all, even though I know it's excessive and I don't like the excess.


----------



## PineappleMinnie

From your purse collection, if you had to pick 1 to 5 purses to get rid of, which ones would those be?

My curated purse collection

LV Speedy 25B in DE
LV Palm Springs Mini in monogram
Diorama WOC in grey
LV Neverfull MM in DE
Garden Party 30 in black leather
LV Pochette Metis in Empriente in the colour turtledove
Mulberry Lily in medium in black
Mulberry Bayswater in the colour oak
LV Alma BB in DE
Chanel Boy old medium in black
Polene Huit

For me, I have been considering about selling my Chanel Boy. It is my least used bag, yet most expensive! Mine is 17 series, so I bought it years ago at a "good" price. The bag is now almost double in price. It is not about making a profit, I just can't get the cost per wear down. But, my friends told me to keep it and give it to my daughter . Well, my daughter can inherit my whole purse collection, not just the Chanel Boy. She seems to love bags too!

Wishlist - Goyard Artois MM .


----------



## Meta

PineappleMinnie said:


> From your purse collection, if you had to pick 1 to 5 purses to get rid of, which ones would those be?
> 
> My curated purse collection
> 
> LV Speedy 25B in DE
> LV Palm Springs Mini in monogram
> Diorama WOC in grey
> LV Neverfull MM in DE
> Garden Party 30 in black leather
> LV Pochette Metis in Empriente in the colour turtledove
> Mulberry Lily in medium in black
> Mulberry Bayswater in the colour oak
> LV Alma BB in DE
> Chanel Boy old medium in black
> Polene Huit
> 
> For me, I have been considering about selling my Chanel Boy. It is my least used bag, yet most expensive! Mine is 17 series, so I bought it years ago at a "good" price. The bag is now almost double in price. It is not about making a profit, I just can't get the cost per wear down. But, my friends told me to keep it and give it to my daughter . Well, my daughter can inherit my whole purse collection, not just the Chanel Boy. She seems to love bags too!
> 
> Wishlist - Goyard Artois MM .


Perhaps you might enjoy reading this thread? Many have shared their experience in editing their collection of bags.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Yay!  Looking forward to photos and good luck!


Well…this new closet situation has certainly become a learning experience. My previous closet set-up evolved as my handbag addiction grew. I went into this one with pre-conceived notions that have not ended up being part of my new reality….at least not yet. I thought this would be easy after all these years, but it hasn‘t been easy at all.

On the positive side, I have not been craving any new bags….this is huge for me. I requested mostly hanging space in the main closet and mostly shelving in the (much) smaller closet. In the past, I’ve always “merchandised” my closets….trying to achieve a nice aesthetic. I’m a long ways from achieving that now. 

My initial attempt: sweaters on shelves and blown glass paperweights above. (these are headed for a box in the other bedroom). I’m disappointed with this display. Not a handbag in sight! What’s happened to me?!!! 



Previous closet display:




New closet hanging sections…so boring…




Smaller (shoe) closet:




Clearly, I have a lot more work to do. Right now the bags remain in the trunk.  I only remove the one I’m going to carry. I’d hate to think that I‘m losing interest, but I do think I’m less ‘bag addicted’ than I used to be. I’m still determined to make my closets more attractive….God only knows how long this will take….


----------



## indiaink

@PineappleMinnie you may find this thread interesting: Share Your Edited Bag Closet Journey

And there are other threads of 'cleaning out' stories. I like Diane's thread above, though - many people have since shared their stories. It's a great thread.


----------



## RueMonge

diane278 said:


> Well…this new closet situation has certainly become a learning experience. My previous closet set-up evolved as my handbag addiction grew. I went into this one with pre-conceived notions that have not ended up being part of my new reality….at least not yet. I thought this would be easy after all these years, but it hasn‘t been easy at all.
> 
> On the positive side, I have not been craving any new bags….this is huge for me. I requested mostly hanging space in the main closet and mostly shelving in the (much) smaller closet. In the past, I’ve always “merchandised” my closets….trying to achieve a nice aesthetic. I’m a long ways from achieving that now.
> 
> My initial attempt: sweaters on shelves and blown glass paperweights above. (these are headed for a box in the other bedroom). I’m disappointed with this display. Not a handbag in sight! What’s happened to me?!!!
> View attachment 5282505
> 
> 
> Previous closet display:
> View attachment 5282510
> View attachment 5282512
> 
> 
> New closet hanging sections…so boring…
> View attachment 5282504
> View attachment 5282508
> 
> 
> Smaller (shoe) closet:
> View attachment 5282506
> View attachment 5282507
> 
> 
> Clearly, I have a lot more work to do. Right now the bags remain in the trunk.  I only remove the one I’m going to carry. I’d hate to think that I‘m losing interest, but I do think I’m less ‘bag addicted’ than I used to be. I’m still determined to make my closets more attractive….God only knows how long this will take….


Oh I love the painting there! I hope you grow to love your new closet. How are you liking the rest of your apartment?


----------



## Ghettoe

I lean somewhat minimalist so this thread was made for me with my 13 pairs of shoes (Used to be 8 but I moved to a City with a lot of walking, and four seasons) and 5 bags (Two are work backpacks because I prefer to be handsfree on the subway). I will probably pare down to four bags in the future but it depends on what life will be like post COVID. If I didn't have to carry my work laptop with me, I would not need the extra backpack.

My bag Collection is
Louis Vuitton Neverfull
Celine Nano
A random $17 mini bag that I use for going out.
Two backpacks.

My pared down lifestyle is about reducing choice. Other people thrive on being able to make decisions but I do not. For some, waking up in the morning, picking their outfit, bag, makeup is therapeutic or some thing that sparks joy, but for me, it isn't. I just want to put minimal effort into those things, and look good.


----------



## diane278

RueMonge said:


> Oh I love the painting there! I hope you grow to love your new closet. How are you liking the rest of your apartment?


Thank you…that piece was previously in my kitchen. It’s going well. Downsizing is a job.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Well…this new closet situation has certainly become a learning experience. My previous closet set-up evolved as my handbag addiction grew. I went into this one with pre-conceived notions that have not ended up being part of my new reality….at least not yet. I thought this would be easy after all these years, but it hasn‘t been easy at all.
> 
> On the positive side, I have not been craving any new bags….this is huge for me. I requested mostly hanging space in the main closet and mostly shelving in the (much) smaller closet. In the past, I’ve always “merchandised” my closets….trying to achieve a nice aesthetic. I’m a long ways from achieving that now.
> 
> My initial attempt: sweaters on shelves and blown glass paperweights above. (these are headed for a box in the other bedroom). I’m disappointed with this display. Not a handbag in sight! What’s happened to me?!!!
> View attachment 5282505
> 
> 
> Previous closet display:
> View attachment 5282510
> View attachment 5282512
> 
> 
> New closet hanging sections…so boring…
> View attachment 5282504
> View attachment 5282508
> 
> 
> Smaller (shoe) closet:
> View attachment 5282506
> View attachment 5282507
> 
> 
> Clearly, I have a lot more work to do. Right now the bags remain in the trunk.  I only remove the one I’m going to carry. I’d hate to think that I‘m losing interest, but I do think I’m less ‘bag addicted’ than I used to be. I’m still determined to make my closets more attractive….God only knows how long this will take….


You have great bones to work with in those closets, so the visual aspect will come over time I am sure.  And, I sorta love the bags-in-the-trunk approach, which I would consider just keeping in play if it were me. You have such lovely things to work and play around with.  Enjoy!!


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> You have great bones to work with in those closets, so the visual aspect will come over time I am sure.  And, I sorta love the bags-in-the-trunk approach, which I would consider just keeping in play if it were me. You have such lovely things to work and play around with.  Enjoy!!


I agree that the infrastructure is good. I do need to clear some things out and that‘ll happen over time. I have learned that keeping the bags in the trunk (out of sight) helps to keep my mind free from being distracted. I decide which bag I’ll use on any day, if any bag at all, without going through everything. So far, it’s just easier for me…..


----------



## Fimpagebag

While I applaud all your efforts, I know myself far too well than to think I’ll ever have fewer bags than I do now. 

Mainly because I employ my collection as both a proving ground and occasional rehab center. 

No matter how much I’m initially attracted to a bag, I don’t keep it if it doesn’t meet my needs. 

As for my rehab efforts, some bags just cry out to be saved. 

Sometimes my efforts go for naught, while others are a success. 

My most recent success has been with a vintage woven Wilson Leather shoulder bag.

Before:




And after…




So while I admittedly give myself a failing grade for minimalism, I will give myself a passing grade for sustainability.


----------



## LouiseCPH

diane278 said:


> I agree that the infrastructure is good. I do need to clear some things out and that‘ll happen over time. I have learned that keeping the bags in the trunk (out of sight) helps to keep my mind free from being distracted. I decide which bag I’ll use on any day, if any bag at all, without going through everything. So far, it’s just easier for me…..


And do you also rotate your bags when you don’t see them?

 I find that if I don’t see them - bags, shoes, clothes, jewelry etc - I tend to forget them. To a degree that I buy something for the second time (well, at least I am consistent in my taste….). The app ‘Stylebook’ helps a bit too, and I challenge myself to use different bags to get the cost or wear down….


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> And do you also rotate your bags when you don’t see them?
> 
> I find that if I don’t see them - bags, shoes, clothes, jewelry etc - I tend to forget them. To a degree that I buy something for the second time (well, at least I am consistent in my taste….). The app ‘Stylebook’ helps a bit too, and I challenge myself to use different bags to get the cost or wear down….



I think I’m rotating them as much as I ever did, which I’d call haphazard at the best. I usually decide what I think will work best with what I’m wearing and then grab that bag. But some days I don’t carry a bag at all. Where I’m living, I don’t need to carry any money, and if I’m not driving anywhere, I don’t need to carry anything. I’m living in a retirement community where I can charge any meals or anything else I might need. I‘m in a much different place “bag wise” than I used to be, and it’s taken some getting used to.  My smaller bags get used the most right now.…so I guess the answer is “No, I’m not really aware of much rotation….but there are some bags that go out to dinner better and some that are better as “daily drivers”.


----------



## indiaink

Fimpagebag said:


> While I applaud all your efforts, I know myself far too well than to think I’ll ever have fewer bags than I do now.
> 
> Mainly because I employ my collection as both a proving ground and occasional rehab center.
> 
> No matter how much I’m initially attracted to a bag, I don’t keep it if it doesn’t meet my needs.
> 
> As for my rehab efforts, some bags just cry out to be saved.
> 
> Sometimes my efforts go for naught, while others are a success.
> 
> My most recent success has been with a vintage woven Wilson Leather shoulder bag.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 5283253
> 
> 
> And after…
> 
> View attachment 5283254
> 
> 
> So while I admittedly give myself a failing grade for minimalism, I will give myself a passing grade for sustainability.


OH!!!!!  You had good 'bones' on this one (and what a gorgeous piece of work you've done!) ... The Pelle Studio line was the best leather; a few (or more) years ago when the physical Wilson's Stores closed down (what you might find now aren't really "Wilson's" anymore) they had huge sales of their leather hides that were used to make bags, and I manage to snag quite a bit of it that I use for little craft projects. Now that leather has gotten so expensive I wish I'd bought more of it.

Back to topic ... I've got my collection down to 11 varied brands; no longer hanging out with one brand, but I branched out a bit. The Row (4), Hermes (1), Max Mara (1), Mansur Gavriel (1), Portland Leather Goods (2), Shinola (1), and I can't for the life of me remember the 11th one (at the office right now), which probably means I need to get rid of it. LOL.


----------



## Fimpagebag

indiaink said:


> OH!!!!!  You had good 'bones' on this one (and what a gorgeous piece of work you've done!) ... The Pelle Studio line was the best leather; a few (or more) years ago when the physical Wilson's Stores closed down (what you might find now aren't really "Wilson's" anymore) they had huge sales of their leather hides that were used to make bags, and I manage to snag quite a bit of it that I use for little craft projects. Now that leather has gotten so expensive I wish I'd bought more of it.
> 
> Back to topic ... I've got my collection down to 11 varied brands; no longer hanging out with one brand, but I branched out a bit. The Row (4), Hermes (1), Max Mara (1), Mansur Gavriel (1), Portland Leather Goods (2), Shinola (1), and I can't for the life of me remember the 11th one (at the office right now), which probably means I need to get rid of it. LOL.



Great minds, Indiaink! Back in the day I grabbed up a few hides as well. 

Back to topic: I too have a variety of brands. Brahmin (2), Dooney (8), Divina Firenze (3),Gerard Darel (3), Longchamp (4), Patricia Nash (6), Piero Guidi (1), Valentina Fiore (6), and Wilson Leather Pelle Studio (3).


----------



## LouiseCPH

indiaink said:


> OH!!!!!  You had good 'bones' on this one (and what a gorgeous piece of work you've done!) ... The Pelle Studio line was the best leather; a few (or more) years ago when the physical Wilson's Stores closed down (what you might find now aren't really "Wilson's" anymore) they had huge sales of their leather hides that were used to make bags, and I manage to snag quite a bit of it that I use for little craft projects. Now that leather has gotten so expensive I wish I'd bought more of it.
> 
> Back to topic ... I've got my collection down to 11 varied brands; no longer hanging out with one brand, but I branched out a bit. The Row (4), Hermes (1), Max Mara (1), Mansur Gavriel (1), Portland Leather Goods (2), Shinola (1), and I can't for the life of me remember the 11th one (at the office right now), which probably means I need to get rid of it. LOL.


Bottega Veneta??


----------



## indiaink

LouiseCPH said:


> Bottega Veneta??


I guess it's a bit obvious to those who've been following me for a long time. Yep, Kering just killed it for me when they made such massive changes to the brand in such a short time. I may have tossed the baby out with the bathwater but I'm happy, so? 

Oh - I remembered the 11th bag - also a The Row, but it's a more of a date night or 'outing' bag and I haven't carried yet.


----------



## LouiseCPH

indiaink said:


> I guess it's a bit obvious to those who've been following me for a long time. Yep, Kering just killed it for me when they made such massive changes to the brand in such a short time. I may have tossed the baby out with the bathwater but I'm happy, so?
> 
> Oh - I remembered the 11th bag - also a The Row, but it's a more of a date night or 'outing' bag and I haven't carried yet.


I am glad you are happy. 
I do not care for #newbottega either, but I kept some classics while I drifted to Hermès….Hermès has the quality and colors I crave, and by choice of bags you can also be under the radar. The classic Bottega bags though, I still love them, and I just wore one of my Nodinis today, actually. I can’t image letting them go. But I guess change in the style of the brand is as good a reason as any to edit your bag collection


----------



## indiaink

LouiseCPH said:


> I am glad you are happy.
> I do not care for #newbottega either, but I kept some classics while I drifted to Hermès….Hermès has the quality and colors I crave, and by choice of bags you can also be under the radar. The classic Bottega bags though, I still love them, and I just wore one of my Nodinis today, actually. I can’t image letting them go. But I guess change in the style of the brand is as good a reason as any to edit your bag collection


@LouiseCPH I _am_ having trouble, though. There's at least one style I regret letting go (not the Cervo Hobo, either, strangely enough - The Row's Bindle 3 is everything I didn't know I wanted in a hobo... ). I still like the Cervo bags, and remain interested in the Medium Cervo Shoulder bag... so not all hope is lost, for love between BV (Tomas Maier) and me...


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> @LouiseCPH I _am_ having trouble, though. There's at least one style I regret letting go (not the Cervo Hobo, either, strangely enough - The Row's Bindle 3 is everything I didn't know I wanted in a hobo... ). I still like the Cervo bags, and remain interested in the Medium Cervo Shoulder bag... so not all hope is lost, for love between BV (Tomas Maier) and me...



That’s the one BV I kept!


----------



## Katinahat

LouiseCPH said:


> And do you also rotate your bags when you don’t see them?
> 
> I find that if I don’t see them - bags, shoes, clothes, jewelry etc - I tend to forget them. To a degree that I buy something for the second time (well, at least I am consistent in my taste….). The app ‘Stylebook’ helps a bit too, and I challenge myself to use different bags to get the cost or wear down….


@diane278 ’s new storage is wonderful! I love my fitted wardrobes and their interiors but now I’ve had them 4 years the insides are quite full and they don’t feel spacious anymore. Some more editing required perhaps!

Interesting to see you have an app to get the cost per wear down @LouiseCPH. Sounds good. I do that with a spreadsheet. Shows how high the cost per wear is still of some of my newer bags but it does encourage me to use them and not just save them for best.

I also find it useful to see everything on my shelves so I remember to carry, wear or use everything.


----------



## indiaink

@LouiseCPH You'll be heartened to know that I have added two Bottega Veneta items back in to my collection - the Medium Shoulder Bag (Cervo, in the lovely Denim color) and a Knot that I last had in 2012, the Cioccolato Plaster Embossed Lace Cuir Knot.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Katinahat said:


> @diane278 ’s new storage is wonderful! I love my fitted wardrobes and their interiors but now I’ve had them 4 years the insides are quite full and they don’t feel spacious anymore. Some more editing required perhaps!
> 
> Interesting to see you have an app to get the cost per wear down @LouiseCPH. Sounds good. I do that with a spreadsheet. Shows how high the cost per wear is still of some of my newer bags but it does encourage me to use them and not just save them for best.
> 
> I also find it useful to see everything on my shelves so I remember to carry, wear or use everything.



Seeing just how long it takes to get cost per wear down does discipline me, I must say. Before I did the math via Stylebook I thought to myself “I use this bag all the time - must be down to single digits soon”. But in reality, while I do rotate my bags, I have a lot to choose between and in average only use one bag per day - and the result is even after using the app for more than a year, the most used bag is only used 40 times!


----------



## LouiseCPH

indiaink said:


> @LouiseCPH You'll be heartened to know that I have added two Bottega Veneta items back in to my collection - the Medium Shoulder Bag (Cervo, in the lovely Denim color) and a Knot that I last had in 2012, the Cioccolato Plaster Embossed Lace Cuir Knot.


I am! Bottega Veneta bags are so wonderful


----------



## Random Walks

@indiaink The BV bags at TM period are so beautiful and of high quality. I’m happy for you. I recently bought a preloved small messenger (disco) bag on fashionphile, waiting for the shipment and then authentication. I missed the TM era as I was a student and then only worked for a few years. I didn’t find any excellent condition cervo bags on fashionphile. May I know where did you get yours? Or any trustworthy resellers you know? Thanks a lot!


----------



## indiaink

chinochino5 said:


> @indiaink The BV bags at TM period are so beautiful and of high quality. I’m happy for you. I recently bought a preloved small messenger (disco) bag on fashionphile, waiting for the shipment and then authentication. I missed the TM era as I was a student and then only worked for a few years. I didn’t find any excellent condition cervo bags on fashionphile. May I know where did you get yours? Or any trustworthy resellers you know? Thanks a lot!


Thank you! 

I usually find great TM-era bags through two resellers out of Japan - brandearauction and hokkaido-japan-island.


----------



## Random Walks

@indiaink Thank you for your quick response! I’m excited to check them out.


----------



## diane278

I’m back on the next chapter of my endless journey. I’m at 17 bags right now.  As I’m now in a retirement condo, I’m carrying my smallest bags on a daily basis. Usually an Aline or TPM. The contents are: a key, my phone, and a mask….that’s usually it.  When I leave campus, I change to my car keys and add cash and/or credit cards. On occasion, I take out a larger bag when I leave. Someday, I plan to reduce my collection, but I don’t know when I’ll do it or what will remain. Basically, I’m planning to develop and implement a plan….we’ll see… Based on my behavior so far, this could take quite a while….


----------



## GoStanford

diane278 said:


> I’m back on the next chapter of my endless journey. I’m at 17 bags right now.  As I’m now in a retirement condo, I’m carrying my smallest bags on a daily basis. Usually an Aline or TPM. The contents are: a key, my phone, and a mask….that’s usually it.  When I leave campus, I change to my car keys and add cash and/or credit cards. On occasion, I take out a larger bag when I leave. Someday, I plan to reduce my collection, but I don’t know when I’ll do it or what will remain. Basically, I’m planning to develop and implement a plan….we’ll see… Based on my behavior so far, this could take quite a while….


I am getting back into TPF and it's really nice to see your post and your beautiful bag display.  I was wondering how you are doing as I hadn't seen updates from you on the BV threads, but I do see that beautiful Cervo bag in your photo, and some gorgeous Hermes bags.  Thank you for sharing, hope to hear more about your bag journey and see your displays


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> I am getting back into TPF and it's really nice to see your post and your beautiful bag display.  I was wondering how you are doing as I hadn't seen updates from you on the BV threads, but I do see that beautiful Cervo bag in your photo, and some gorgeous Hermes bags.  Thank you for sharing, hope to hear more about your bag journey and see your displays



Hi! Welcome back! I hope you’ll share your closet journey with us. Since I’ve moved, I no longer have a closet that supports the display of bags. I threw them into the trunk for a temporary solution last summer and left them there. It’s now part of my new normal. (I left BV when they fired Tomas Maier.) Somehow, I’ve entered my 8th decade and I’m still undecided about how many bags are a “practical number” and when things tip over into “excessive“.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Hi! Welcome back! I hope you’ll share your closet journey with us. Since I’ve moved, I no longer have a closet that supports the display of bags. I threw them into the trunk for a temporary solution last summer and left them there. It’s now part of my new normal. (I left BV when they fired Tomas Maier.) Somehow, I’ve entered my 8th decade and I’m still undecided about how many bags are a “practical number” and when things tip over into “excessive“.


I believe I have found the tipping point for me and it was about 3 bags ago.....  LOL.  I look forward to hearing more about your plan (or plan for a plan) as it progresses.

I am about to do a seasonal reorg that will expand my CFDB - it needs to hold a few bags while I reassess.

And I am always inspired by your wisdom and beautiful, creative approach to living!


----------



## Ghettoe

Ghettoe said:


> I lean somewhat minimalist so this thread was made for me with my 13 pairs of shoes (Used to be 8 but I moved to a City with a lot of walking, and four seasons) and 5 bags (Two are work backpacks because I prefer to be handsfree on the subway). I will probably pare down to four bags in the future but it depends on what life will be like post COVID. If I didn't have to carry my work laptop with me, I would not need the extra backpack.
> 
> My bag Collection is
> Louis Vuitton Neverfull
> Celine Nano
> A random $17 mini bag that I use for going out.
> Two backpacks.
> 
> My pared down lifestyle is about reducing choice. Other people thrive on being able to make decisions but I do not. For some, waking up in the morning, picking their outfit, bag, makeup is therapeutic or some thing that sparks joy, but for me, it isn't. I just want to put minimal effort into those things, and look good.




Took the Neverfull to rebag (waiting for them to do their own authentication so I can sell) and bought the Longchamp Le Pliage, also bought and returned a Chanel mini with top handle (Lovely to look at but that's where that ended for me.) Also bought a coach nolita from the outlet shop which I'm hoping will replace the $17 mini bag I have. I feel like I'm always on the search for a mini bag that's functional, not very recognizable, light weight, can take a beating, can be worn both casually and to formal events... I thought the Chanel mini with top handle would be it, but nope. 

Reason for selling the Neverfull PM : Crappy handles is the biggest one, it's a very open tote with no zip, not a bag that can take a beating like people would make you believe, also the Longchamp wins out in terms of portability, being light weight, having a zipper, being damn near water proof. Also, you can buy ten Longchamps for the price of a Neverfull now because that bag is still the same price as when I bought it 6 years ago.


----------



## GoStanford

I like hearing about where people are with their bag collections.  Pre-pandemic I downsized as I wasn’t using all my bags.  A couple of months ago I was still at one Mulberry (used occasionally) and three Bottega Venetas (used rarely) and a Coach briefcase (used daily for work).   I just transfer essentials to my pockets when not at work, or use a tote bag if I’m going to the farmer’s market or something.  I think two things contributed to the lack of bag use: downsizing a couple of years ago to a pocket-size wallet (awesome) and getting a dog (also awesome but my fancy bag use declined).  I am now bitten by the bag bug again and as long as I have adequate storage space, I’ve decided I’m OK adding to the collection simply to use these bags once in a while.  With BV on its second designer after Tomas Maier, whose designs I really liked, I know these bags won’t be available forever.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> I believe I have found the tipping point for me and it was about 3 bags ago.....  LOL.  I look forward to hearing more about your plan (or plan for a plan) as it progresses.
> 
> I am about to do a seasonal reorg that will expand my CFDB - it needs to hold a few bags while I reassess.
> 
> And I am always inspired by your wisdom and beautiful, creative approach to living!



Thank you for the kind words. Are you ready to share what you’ve decided to keep and what you’re thinking about letting go?
I need to narrow down my medium sized bags. I also need to thin out my clutches. I don’t have any numbers yet but I’m trying not to move too quickly, as I hope not to make decisions I later question. On the other hand, I think I’m used to having too many bags and that it’s distorted my ability to be objective. I’m sure that my “wants” exceed my “needs”. It seems like it should be an easy issue to remedy but that hasn’t been the case….


----------



## diane278

Ghettoe said:


> Took the Neverfull to rebag (waiting for them to do their own authentication so I can sell) and bought the Longchamp Le Pliage, also bought and returned a Chanel mini with top handle (Lovely to look at but that's where that ended for me.) Also bought a coach nolita from the outlet shop which I'm hoping will replace the $17 mini bag I have. I feel like I'm always on the search for a mini bag that's functional, not very recognizable, light weight, can take a beating, can be worn both casually and to formal events... I thought the Chanel mini with top handle would be it, but nope.
> 
> Reason for selling the Neverfull PM : Crappy handles is the biggest one, it's a very open tote with no zip, not a bag that can take a beating like people would make you believe, also the Longchamp wins out in terms of portability, being light weight, having a zipper, being damn near water proof. Also, you can buy ten Longchamps for the price of a Neverfull now because that bag is still the same price as when I bought it 6 years ago.



I love the idea of a Longchamp but have never owned one.  You make it sound like a great practical bag. *I’m going on record that I can’t add one unless I let go of at least one bag currently in my life. *


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> I like hearing about where people are with their bag collections.  Pre-pandemic I downsized as I wasn’t using all my bags.  A couple of months ago I was still at one Mulberry (used occasionally) and three Bottega Venetas (used rarely) and a Coach briefcase (used daily for work).   I just transfer essentials to my pockets when not at work, or use a tote bag if I’m going to the farmer’s market or something.  I think two things contributed to the lack of bag use: downsizing a couple of years ago to a pocket-size wallet (awesome) and getting a dog (also awesome but my fancy bag use declined).  I am now bitten by the bag bug again and as long as I have adequate storage space, I’ve decided I’m OK adding to the collection simply to use these bags once in a while.  With BV on its second designer after Tomas Maier, whose designs I really liked, I know these bags won’t be available forever.


I like hearing about others’ collections, too. I find it motivating. I sometimes wish I’d kept a few of my BV nodini‘s.….especially after seeing @grietje carrying hers on a girls trip in Carmel. I’ve added a couple of Aline’s & TPM’s in their place….


----------



## Egel

diane278 said:


> I love the idea of a Longchamp but have never owned one.  You make it sound like a great practical bag. *I’m going on record that I can’t add one unless I let go of at least one bag currently in my life. *


I know I'm not helping but if you really want the Le Pliage you can just go for it. Add a whole new catagory and call it your contemporary throw around bag. If you fold it up, it takes up no space at all

If I am a bit more serious I do mean what I say. You already know that I think of bags in feelings and not in numbers. There is a difference between the bags we want and the bags we need. A very reasonably priced all weatherproof trow around bag to lug in your belongings is not the same as a bag that costs in the four digits, something you buy because of the model, the colour, the leather, the fashionhouse or the history. 

Maybe I am too biased because I don't love my LP. This is not a bag you need to love but love to use.


----------



## bagnut1

Egel said:


> I know I'm not helping but if you really want the Le Pliage you can just go for it. Add a whole new catagory and call it your contemporary throw around bag. If you fold it up, it takes up no space at all
> 
> If I am a bit more serious I do mean what I say. You already know that I think of bags in feelings and not in numbers. There is a difference between the bags we want and the bags we need. A very reasonably priced all weatherproof trow around bag to lug in your belongings is not the same as a bag that costs in the four digits, something you buy because of the model, the colour, the leather, the fashionhouse or the history.
> 
> Maybe I am too biased because I don't love my LP. This is not a bag you need to love but love to use.


+1 on LP but I am definitely attached to some of them emotionally (my weekend and carryon travel bags are all LP and are either personalized or packed with lovely travel memories).  I've been through so many iterations of $$$ carryons from various designers over the years, but each one fell short in some important way and I realized a few years ago that nothing beats the expandable Longchamp travel bag.  I tend to wait for the seasonal colors and also replace them when they start looking tatty.  And yes they fold up into nothing!  

@diane278 you have given me "food for thought" about sizing and priorities.  I abandoned my bag usage tracking spreadsheet  midway through 2021 because its very existence confirmed that I had too many bags (and the results were basically what I already knew about faves)..... but also I have rarely met a problem that couldn't be solved with a spreadsheet.

Oh, and my "no bags in 2022 unless I get myself to FSH" went out the window.  I am at 4 so far (each one totally justified of course), plus an its-not-a-bag-its-an-SLG pouch that I'm using as a WOC.  The shame is almost paralyzing.    Perhaps I need a new bag to make me feel better.


----------



## diane278

Egel said:


> I know I'm not helping but if you really want the Le Pliage you can just go for it. Add a whole new catagory and call it your contemporary throw around bag. If you fold it up, it takes up no space at all
> 
> If I am a bit more serious I do mean what I say. You already know that I think of bags in feelings and not in numbers. There is a difference between the bags we want and the bags we need. A very reasonably priced all weatherproof trow around bag to lug in your belongings is not the same as a bag that costs in the four digits, something you buy because of the model, the colour, the leather, the fashionhouse or the history.
> 
> Maybe I am too biased because I don't love my LP. This is not a bag you need to love but love to use.



In my bag history, which began in my 20’s, I have been a collector of Coach, LV, back to Coach, Bottega, and now Hermes. Each time, I dove into the brand with gusto but little common sense. Limiting my collection size is my personal way of trying to exert some common sense on my shopping.  Although Hermes is certainly the most expensive of my collecting, and cost is a consideration, I would like to be more practical.

Previously, I eliminated many bags by giving them away. I also have a good friend who’s sold some for me.  Then my faux granddaughter showed interest in BV. That was a godsend. We would go out to lunch and then I’d let her shop my bag closet. She still loves and uses the BV’s she has. She has not shown any real interest in my Hermes.  Looking back, I easily made do with a collection of about ten bags at a time. I’d like to return to something in that area. Of course, when I was in my 20’s I was much more limited in what I could afford and that provided some much needed brakes in my purchasing.

I think I enjoy the journey as much as actually having the bags…..


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> +1 on LP but I am definitely attached to some of them emotionally (my weekend and carryon travel bags are all LP and are either personalized or packed with lovely travel memories).  I've been through so many iterations of $$$ carryons from various designers over the years, but each one fell short in some important way and I realized a few years ago that nothing beats the expandable Longchamp travel bag.  I tend to wait for the seasonal colors and also replace them when they start looking tatty.  And yes they fold up into nothing!
> 
> @diane278 you have given me "food for thought" about sizing and priorities.  I abandoned my bag usage tracking spreadsheet  midway through 2021 because its very existence confirmed that I had too many bags (and the results were basically what I already knew about faves)..... but also I have rarely met a problem that couldn't be solved with a spreadsheet.
> 
> Oh, and my "no bags in 2022 unless I get myself to FSH" went out the window.  I am at 4 so far (each one totally justified of course), plus an its-not-a-bag-its-an-SLG pouch that I'm using as a WOC.  The shame is almost paralyzing.    Perhaps I need a new bag to make me feel better.



First if all, my new mathematical equation suggests a new bag might help you feel better! The pandemic did not help me set any limits. I don’t have a spreadsheet but here’s my basic bag math equation:
*Time + Covid isolation + internet + rationalization = Bag Collection Growth*
Am I missing any components in this equation? I’ve never been good at math so this may need some changes.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> First if all, my new mathematical equation suggests a new bag might help you feel better! The pandemic did not help me set any limits. I don’t have a spreadsheet but here’s my basic bag math equation:
> *Time + Covid isolation + internet + rationalization = Bag Collection Growth*
> Am I missing any components in this equation? I’ve never been good at math so this may need some changes.


Rotfl!  On the east coast we must also factor in Old Man Winter - 3 of my 4 recent purchases were majorly influenced by them being bright pop colors.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Rotfl!  On the east coast we must also factor in Old Man Winter - 3 of my 4 recent purchases were majorly influenced by them being bright pop colors.


Those bags were clearly _emotional support bags.  _Be sure to deduct their cost from your taxes. Technically, they’re a medical expense.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Are you ready to share what you’ve decided to keep and what you’re thinking about letting go?


(You may be sorry you asked!)

Last year I went a bit nuts with “Doodah” bags.  Pandemic-related lifestyle changes, some of which are permanent, led me to rethink my collection focus, which turned out to be mostly a mistake.  But any lessons learned are valuable!  

I let go of a couple of H bags last year that were style dupes (no regrets), but the rest are staying.  They all get carried at least once in a while, but even if they didn’t they are almost art objects and were either too much of a PITA to acquire, are essentially irreplaceable (discontinued colors/styles that I lucked into), or I am simply emotionally attached to them even though they spend 97% of their lives in my closet (Bolide Secret, my oddball crumpet).  I will revisit these in a couple of years.

I branched out last year back into Fendi (mini fuchsia Peekaboo that will get lots of love this spring) and Ferragamo.  The Fendi and one Ferragamo (a tote that I am loving a lot and is unlike anything else I have) are staying.

I am over being sad about what happened with Moynat and am staring down what I have left of Ramesh’s designs.  Two are being rehomed because they don’t fit my lifestyle anymore but the rest (two daybags and one mini) get used and loved.  Moving on.

Last year I commissioned a Dream Bag from Peter Nitz, which was a fantastic experience.  It’s suede and going to move to the top shelf soon until the fall, but it’s a keeper and I plan to order another from him, probably this year, if not next.

A chance encounter last month with a lady carrying a chic and well-loved Ricky led me into the Ralph Lauren boutique where I impulse bought a 33 in a fantastic and versatile taupe suede (@diane278 it’s kinda your BV Barn Bag’s soul mate).  It definitely fills a gap in my collection and will get a lot of use until summer.  

Most of the doodahs are gone - Vanessa Bruno makes great cabas totes, but the ones I had didn’t just work with my organizer “system.”  Her raffia bags are also great but I don’t do the beach and the material ruins a lot of clothing fabrics.  An Italian tote from a quirky local boutique was too floppy.  (All going.)  A smallish and utterly unique hair calf convertible backpack is a great color and makes me smile, so it stays at least until my next seasonal reevaluation.  A red RSVP Paris minibag stays.  Two recent Akris mini AIs stay (and may be followed by a larger model).  Several more “what was I thinking?” purchases have been or are in the process of being moved along to happier owners. 

I am also reorganizing my coat closet to accommodate my three largest bags (which I carry infrequently for work and only in very specific situations).  I keep my canvas and fabric totes there too, but those I don’t count those in my “number.”  That move will allow everything else to fit on my bag shelves with enough room for one or two more, although I’m going to stick to a strict “one in one out” program going forward (she says with complete sincerity).  I have decided that “too many bags” means spillover, rather than a number.  (This also has the nice result of accommodating my apparent shift to smaller bags in general.)  I keep everything in dustbags, so if I do get to the point where I can’t remember what something is (senility?) I may rethink that approach, but for now it feels like a good place to be. 

As always I feel so fortunate to be informed and inspired by the parallel curatorial journeys of you and everyone here!  We are all a truly lucky lot.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Those bags were clearly _emotional support bags.  _Be sure to deduct their cost from your taxes. Technically, they’re a medical expense.


Thanks!  I have made a note to discuss with my accountant.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> (You may be sorry you asked!)
> 
> Last year I went a bit nuts with “Doodah” bags.  Pandemic-related lifestyle changes, some of which are permanent, led me to rethink my collection focus, which turned out to be mostly a mistake.  But any lessons learned are valuable!
> 
> I let go of a couple of H bags last year that were style dupes (no regrets), but the rest are staying.  They all get carried at least once in a while, but even if they didn’t they are almost art objects and were either too much of a PITA to acquire, are essentially irreplaceable (discontinued colors/styles that I lucked into), or I am simply emotionally attached to them even though they spend 97% of their lives in my closet (Bolide Secret, my oddball crumpet).  I will revisit these in a couple of years.
> 
> I branched out last year back into Fendi (mini fuchsia Peekaboo that will get lots of love this spring) and Ferragamo.  The Fendi and one Ferragamo (a tote that I am loving a lot and is unlike anything else I have) are staying.
> 
> I am over being sad about what happened with Moynat and am staring down what I have left of Ramesh’s designs.  Two are being rehomed because they don’t fit my lifestyle anymore but the rest (two daybags and one mini) get used and loved.  Moving on.
> 
> Last year I commissioned a Dream Bag from Peter Nitz, which was a fantastic experience.  It’s suede and going to move to the top shelf soon until the fall, but it’s a keeper and I plan to order another from him, probably this year, if not next.
> 
> A chance encounter last month with a lady carrying a chic and well-loved Ricky led me into the Ralph Lauren boutique where I impulse bought a 33 in a fantastic and versatile taupe suede (@diane278 it’s kinda your BV Barn Bag’s soul mate).  It definitely fills a gap in my collection and will get a lot of use until summer.
> 
> Most of the doodahs are gone - Vanessa Bruno makes great cabas totes, but the ones I had didn’t just work with my organizer “system.”  Her raffia bags are also great but I don’t do the beach and the material ruins a lot of clothing fabrics.  An Italian tote from a quirky local boutique was too floppy.  (All going.)  A smallish and utterly unique hair calf convertible backpack is a great color and makes me smile, so it stays at least until my next seasonal reevaluation.  A red RSVP Paris minibag stays.  Two recent Akris mini AIs stay (and may be followed by a larger model).  Several more “what was I thinking?” purchases have been or are in the process of being moved along to happier owners.
> 
> I am also reorganizing my coat closet to accommodate my three largest bags (which I carry infrequently for work and only in very specific situations).  I keep my canvas and fabric totes there too, but those I don’t count those in my “number.”  That move will allow everything else to fit on my bag shelves with enough room for one or two more, although I’m going to stick to a strict “one in one out” program going forward (she says with complete sincerity).  I have decided that “too many bags” means spillover, rather than a number.  (This also has the nice result of accommodating my apparent shift to smaller bags in general.)  I keep everything in dustbags, so if I do get to the point where I can’t remember what something is (senility?) I may rethink that approach, but for now it feels like a good place to be.
> 
> As always I feel so fortunate to be informed and inspired by the parallel curatorial journeys of you and everyone here!  We are all a truly lucky lot.



Geez, girl! You‘ve been busy! No wonder you needed a spreadsheet! You do seem to have figured out your path….I’m envious (I‘m still flopping around undecided about almost everything.) I do miss my suede barn bag and have been looking for another bag in suede (but smaller than the BV). I don’t think it’ll be a H bag. Once again, I have too many clutches. I’m using my Aline’s & TPM’s for _daily drivers. _One lesson I‘ve learned about myself is that by keeping the bags mostly out of sight (In the trunk) I don’t think about them that often. I guess it’s “out of sight, out of mind”. My first goal is to figure out how many clutches I’ll need from now on. It’s not many. I think I have 6 and I’d like to start with letting go of Thinking about actually getting started has tired me out. I need to rest. Then I’m going to look up some of the bags you mentioned that I don’t know….


----------



## diane278

Here’s my current bag family grouped by daily use….or non-use:

My small bags: used whenever I need a bag in my retirement community. Many days, I use a jacket pocket. Usual contents: phone; face mask; keys; sunglasses.
Black Aline; Etain TPM; Gold TPM; Barenia Aline’s



My very neglected clutches:
Grey & Barenia Pouch; black & rouge grenat Octogones; rouge h Medor 29; Craie & black BdC’s



Medium to large shoulder bags:
BBVerrou; Bottega steele & cement cervo loop; black Sellier Evie 29; black BdC ”smaller” shoulder bag





Birkin 30 Tote (AKA My Cowgirl B)
I love this bag but it feels big to me……and it’s not carried often.


I left off the quilted RL pouch on a strap as I’m not feeling any love for it at all….it’s going to a better place….


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Here’s my current bag family grouped by daily use….or non-use:
> 
> My small bags: used whenever I need a bag in my retirement community. Many days, I use a jacket pocket. Usual contents: phone; face mask; keys; sunglasses.
> Black Aline; Etain TPM; Gold TPM; Barenia Aline’s
> View attachment 5356158
> 
> 
> My very neglected clutches:
> Grey & Barenia Pouch; black & rouge grenat Octogones; rouge h Medor 29; Craie & black BdC’s
> View attachment 5356154
> 
> 
> Medium to large shoulder bags:
> BBVerrou; Bottega steele & cement cervo loop; black Sellier Evie 29; black BdC ”smaller” shoulder bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356153
> 
> 
> Birkin 30 Tote (AKA My Cowgirl B)
> I love this bag but it feels big to me……and it’s not carried often.
> View attachment 5356152
> 
> I left off the quilted RL pouch on a strap as I’m not feeling any love for it at all….it’s going to a better place….


Fantastic collection!  (And I always get the warm fuzzies when you show that very special Birkin.)  Also I noticed on an earlier photo post that it looked like you had 2 identical Alines - I forgot that you had that fabulous belt buckle on one of them - genius!

It doesn't look like your bags are "crunching" you for space and your trunk is brilliant.  I have just started to wonder how I might add a storage piece in my foyer or living area that could also hold some bags......  Hmmm.....I need to focus on the title of this thread and my mantra "Fewer.  Better.  Things."


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Geez, girl! You‘ve been busy! No wonder you needed a spreadsheet! You do seem to have figured out your path….I’m envious (I‘m still flopping around undecided about almost everything.) I do miss my suede barn bag and have been looking for another bag in suede (but smaller than the BV). I don’t think it’ll be a H bag. Once again, I have too many clutches. I’m using my Aline’s & TPM’s for _daily drivers. _One lesson I‘ve learned about myself is that by keeping the bags mostly out of sight (In the trunk) I don’t think about them that often. I guess it’s “out of sight, out of mind”. My first goal is to figure out how many clutches I’ll need from now on. It’s not many. I think I have 6 and I’d like to start with letting go of Thinking about actually getting started has tired me out. I need to rest. Then I’m going to look up some of the bags you mentioned that I don’t know….


Seriously maybe the Ricky would make a good Barn Bag?  I have said forever "I'm not a Birkin gal" but I did try a preloved HAC once b/c I like the proportions much better.  The 28 was just too small and handles felt doll sized, so it was rehomed quickly.  I have an eye out for a 32 in a specific combo that I don't think I will ever find, which is OK.  

The Ricky appealed to me because it has similar proportions and functionality but definitely does not look like it's trying to be a B.  It seems well made and isn't overly heavy (it's the Ricky Light version).  It also has a strap which I will never use (too clunky on me for regular use) but it might be good for additional option moving in/out of a trunk.  I'll post a shot of it on the Ricky thread shortly.  

Also it sounds like you are really enjoying your new home and community.  So glad for that - moving is incredibly stressful and I find most people, surprisingly, to be much less nice and interesting than the folks here!


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Fantastic collection!  (And I always get the warm fuzzies when you show that very special Birkin.)  Also I noticed on an earlier photo post that it looked like you had 2 identical Alines - I forgot that you had that fabulous belt buckle on one of them - genius!
> 
> It doesn't look like your bags are "crunching" you for space and your trunk is brilliant.  I have just started to wonder how I might add a storage piece in my foyer or living area that could also hold some bags......  Hmmm.....I need to focus on the title of this thread and my mantra "Fewer.  Better.  Things."



Although the trunk was meant to be temporary, it’s actually worked, which has shocked me. It keeps them out of sight and I really only think about the bags if I‘m trying to decide whether to get one out. I now have taken the small ones I use for daily use here, out of the trunk and put them in a drawer. Being small, they take up very little space. I finally realized that when I kept everything in the trunk, I was often too lazy to open it up and get something out. When I kept them all in dust bags, I had to check to find what I was looking for. In the drawer, I just let those frequent flyers lay there in plain site.

And, although I used to lighten the reality of the money I spent with “the bags can be sold”, I am terrible at selling things, so I have recategorized them as “just part of my wardrobe” or, on days I‘m really being honest with myself, “a rather expensive hobby. If my granddaughter, Claire, ever becomes a Hermes fan, I will use that as my rationalization.

It’s always messy, but it works for me….I do put the scarves away once the weather warms up…


----------



## Hermezzy

bagnut1 said:


> (You may be sorry you asked!)
> 
> Last year I went a bit nuts with “Doodah” bags.  Pandemic-related lifestyle changes, some of which are permanent, led me to rethink my collection focus, which turned out to be mostly a mistake.  But any lessons learned are valuable!
> 
> I let go of a couple of H bags last year that were style dupes (no regrets), but the rest are staying.  They all get carried at least once in a while, but even if they didn’t they are almost art objects and were either too much of a PITA to acquire, are essentially irreplaceable (discontinued colors/styles that I lucked into), or I am simply emotionally attached to them even though they spend 97% of their lives in my closet (Bolide Secret, my oddball crumpet).  I will revisit these in a couple of years.
> 
> I branched out last year back into Fendi (mini fuchsia Peekaboo that will get lots of love this spring) and Ferragamo.  The Fendi and one Ferragamo (a tote that I am loving a lot and is unlike anything else I have) are staying.
> 
> I am over being sad about what happened with Moynat and am staring down what I have left of Ramesh’s designs.  Two are being rehomed because they don’t fit my lifestyle anymore but the rest (two daybags and one mini) get used and loved.  Moving on.
> 
> Last year I commissioned a Dream Bag from Peter Nitz, which was a fantastic experience.  It’s suede and going to move to the top shelf soon until the fall, but it’s a keeper and I plan to order another from him, probably this year, if not next.
> 
> A chance encounter last month with a lady carrying a chic and well-loved Ricky led me into the Ralph Lauren boutique where I impulse bought a 33 in a fantastic and versatile taupe suede (@diane278 it’s kinda your BV Barn Bag’s soul mate).  It definitely fills a gap in my collection and will get a lot of use until summer.
> 
> Most of the doodahs are gone - Vanessa Bruno makes great cabas totes, but the ones I had didn’t just work with my organizer “system.”  Her raffia bags are also great but I don’t do the beach and the material ruins a lot of clothing fabrics.  An Italian tote from a quirky local boutique was too floppy.  (All going.)  A smallish and utterly unique hair calf convertible backpack is a great color and makes me smile, so it stays at least until my next seasonal reevaluation.  A red RSVP Paris minibag stays.  Two recent Akris mini AIs stay (and may be followed by a larger model).  Several more “what was I thinking?” purchases have been or are in the process of being moved along to happier owners.
> 
> I am also reorganizing my coat closet to accommodate my three largest bags (which I carry infrequently for work and only in very specific situations).  I keep my canvas and fabric totes there too, but those I don’t count those in my “number.”  That move will allow everything else to fit on my bag shelves with enough room for one or two more, although I’m going to stick to a strict “one in one out” program going forward (she says with complete sincerity).  I have decided that “too many bags” means spillover, rather than a number.  (This also has the nice result of accommodating my apparent shift to smaller bags in general.)  I keep everything in dustbags, so if I do get to the point where I can’t remember what something is (senility?) I may rethink that approach, but for now it feels like a good place to be.
> 
> As always I feel so fortunate to be informed and inspired by the parallel curatorial journeys of you and everyone here!  We are all a truly lucky lot.


What happened with Moynat?


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Seriously maybe the Ricky would make a good Barn Bag?  I have said forever "I'm not a Birkin gal" but I did try a preloved HAC once b/c I like the proportions much better.  The 28 was just too small and handles felt doll sized, so it was rehomed quickly.  I have an eye out for a 32 in a specific combo that I don't think I will ever find, which is OK.
> 
> The Ricky appealed to me because it has similar proportions and functionality but definitely does not look like it's trying to be a B.  It seems well made and isn't overly heavy (it's the Ricky Light version).  It also has a strap which I will never use (too clunky on me for regular use) but it might be good for additional option moving in/out of a trunk.  I'll post a shot of it on the Ricky thread shortly.
> 
> Also it sounds like you are really enjoying your new home and community.  So glad for that - moving is incredibly stressful and I find most people, surprisingly, to be much less nice and interesting than the folks here!


Where is the Ricky Thread?


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Where is the Ricky Thread?


It's here:





						Ralph lauren ricky club
					

Finally had the chance to grab an updated photo with all of my ricky pieces  Sooo beautiful!  Which is your favorite?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## bagnut1

Hermezzy said:


> What happened with Moynat?


New (as of 2 years ago) creative director. Documented on the Moynat thread.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

@bagnut1 would love to see a pic of your ferragamo tote! Do you have a review of it somewhere on TPF?


----------



## bagnut1

ItsPurseonal said:


> @bagnut1 would love to see a pic of your ferragamo tote! Do you have a review of it somewhere on TPF?


Thanks, posted a pic here:





						Your Ferragamo in Action!
					

Great find! Is it more comfortable compared to the original strap? Adjustable, or fixed length?   It is much more comfortable! It's fixed length  :flowers: I prefer a certain length to wear on the shoulder as I never really crossbody bags. I got it from here :love: they have lots to choose from!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## ItsPurseonal

bagnut1 said:


> Thanks, posted a pic here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Ferragamo in Action!
> 
> 
> Great find! Is it more comfortable compared to the original strap? Adjustable, or fixed length?   It is much more comfortable! It's fixed length  :flowers: I prefer a certain length to wear on the shoulder as I never really crossbody bags. I got it from here :love: they have lots to choose from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



gorgeous! such a unique leather pattern but not over the top


----------



## bagnut1

ItsPurseonal said:


> gorgeous! such a unique leather pattern but not over the top


Yeah I usually don’t do logos but it’s subtle and I think Ferragamo is mostly under the radar so the pattern doesn’t read like a logo. Also it just seemed a lot more happening than the plain black one.

Also the bag feels incredibly light (good for a big one that begs to be stuffed).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> I may have tossed the baby out with the bathwater but I'm happy, so?


I'm in the process of downsizing my bag collection and had listed my BVs for sale. Sold the Osaka last Friday and the sweet buyer asked why. Being a new BVette, she was curious why I listed three BV bags for sale and wondered if it is quality issues. I replied no but somehow the pandemic had changed things for me. I had downsized a lot of what I carry on a daily basis and I actually feel very happy that my small collection of BV are going to new owners. 

Had decided to keep only this small cervo shoulder bag in thyme for now.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> 13 in total….12 H…


I'm enjoying this pic; because I know how you curate your bag collection according to your lifestyle and try your best to keep only those that are functional for you.


----------



## whateve

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm in the process of downsizing my bag collection and had listed my BVs for sale. Sold the Osaka last Friday and the sweet buyer asked why. Being a new BVette, she was curious why I listed three BV bags for sale and wondered if it is quality issues. I replied no but somehow the pandemic had changed things for me. I had downsized a lot of what I carry on a daily basis and I actually feel very happy that my small collection of BV are going to new owners.
> 
> Had decided to keep only this small cervo shoulder bag in thyme for now.


That cervo looks gorgeous! I love that color! I sold two cervo bags because they didn't work for me. I found the baseball hobo to be really uncomfortable on my shoulder and the other bag had a braided strap that wasn't comfortable and the shoulder drop was too tight. I love my cervo tote.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

whateve said:


> I love my cervo tote.


Thank you! I bought this sight unseen but thanks to another fellow BVette whom owns it, I had a good feel of the color and placed my order. 

I really do enjoy my cervos. I also own the medium cervo shoulder bag in denim. It had been lying in the closet for a long time. One day, I decided to try it with my essentials and my things were literally few and sparse in it. That's when I knew it needs to go as I probably won't use it as much anymore. Like you, I've also rehomed my baseball hobos. They are comfortable for me but I do feel they tend to drag any weight in it downwards (due to north south orientation). I also had one braided cervo years ago but rehomed it too.


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm in the process of downsizing my bag collection and had listed my BVs for sale. Sold the Osaka last Friday and the sweet buyer asked why. Being a new BVette, she was curious why I listed three BV bags for sale and wondered if it is quality issues. I replied no but somehow the pandemic had changed things for me. I had downsized a lot of what I carry on a daily basis and I actually feel very happy that my small collection of BV are going to new owners.
> 
> Had decided to keep only this small cervo shoulder bag in thyme for now.


Absolutely  this color!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Absolutely  this color!!!


Thank you! I like green so this color is


----------



## Nibb

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm in the process of downsizing my bag collection and had listed my BVs for sale. Sold the Osaka last Friday and the sweet buyer asked why. Being a new BVette, she was curious why I listed three BV bags for sale and wondered if it is quality issues. I replied no but somehow the pandemic had changed things for me. I had downsized a lot of what I carry on a daily basis and I actually feel very happy that my small collection of BV are going to new owners.
> 
> Had decided to keep only this small cervo shoulder bag in thyme for now.


Love the green! So happy the beautiful Osaka went to a BVette.
I feel as you do. Round one of spring downsizing complete! I have let go of seven bags in the past month. Several to the lovely BVettes, a couple gifted, one donated and one to Fashionphile for store credit. So far no regrets, I am down to six BV bags including my one medium Cervo loop. I feel good about my collection as it stands but that darn FP store credit is burning a hole in my iPad.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm enjoying this pic; because I know how you curate your bag collection according to your lifestyle and try your best to keep only those that are functional for you.



There have been additional changes in the collection that correspond with my newer bag needs.
Post number 1064 on page 72  
I am beginning to accept that nearly any lifestyle changes I make will affect the bags I need and use.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nibb said:


> I feel good about my collection as it stands but that darn FP store credit is burning a hole in my iPad.


Thank you! If luck is on my side, it looks that she might be getting my New Steel Loop as well. We shall see! Fingers crossed!

I started rehoming bags last November. The feeling of "less is more" is liberating.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I am beginning to accept that nearly any lifestyle changes I make will affect the bags I need and use.


I fully agree with you. I like that your collection is precise and you know what you use and thus only keeping what you need. That is an inspiration.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bagnut1 said:


> my mantra "Fewer.  Better.  Things."


This.   
Thank you for sharing. It is a fabulous mantra.


----------



## CoastalCouture

diane278 said:


> Here’s my current bag family grouped by daily use….or non-use:
> 
> 
> 
> My very neglected clutches:
> Grey & Barenia Pouch; black & rouge grenat Octogones; rouge h Medor 29; Craie & black BdC’s
> 
> 
> Medium to large shoulder bags:
> BBVerrou; Bottega steele & cement cervo loop; black Sellier Evie 29; black BdC ”smaller” shoulder bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356153
> 
> 
> Birkin 30 Tote (AKA My Cowgirl B)
> I love this bag but it feels big to me……and it’s not carried often.
> 
> I left off the quilted RL pouch on a strap as I’m not feeling any love for it at all….it’s going to a better place….




Diane, was it the Verrou or the Octagon that got you started down the Hermes path? I am still in love with my Garden Party and it is still my only H bag.


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> Diane, was it the Verrou or the Octagon that got you started down the Hermes path? I am still in love with my Garden Party and it is still my only H bag.


Hi! great to hear from you! 
My first H was the Rouge Grenat Octogon, which I still have.
I think the Garden Party is a classic. I’ve learned that totes aren’t my go-to bags. I rarely used my BV cabats, and now I rarely carry my Birkin, despite that I love it. I’m a slow learner.  

At this rate, I should have my bag collection perfectly curated by the time I’m 80…..that gives me 8 more years. 

What have you been up to? Are you still carrying Chanel?


----------



## CoastalCouture

diane278 said:


> Hi! great to hear from you!
> 
> What have you been up to? Are you still carrying Chanel?


What have I been up to? My big pandemic accomplishment was writing an article and having it published in a magazine. I've been taking classes online via Zoom. I'm exciting (and cautious) about upcoming travel.

Chanel is a current fave for me. I have 2 Wallets-on-a-chain, 2 reissue handbags, and one vintage shopping tote. I'd like to another WOC in fun color and another reissue in red. The tote is red, so it will do for now.

I still rely on my Louis Vuitton Neverfull, in Damier Ebene, for a grab and go bag. You can stuff a lot into it and not worry about babying it a whole lot. I love that it is light. I wish that it came in more fun colors or ones that worked better with my wardrobe, and find that Kate Spade will sometimes have something to fit. Got a navy blue tote last summer that was just perfect.

I missed reading about your move. Are you near to where you were before? We should catch up offline.


----------



## diane278

I think my bag situation has reached a point of enough (at least for this time of my life). I am now thinking about letting go of a few bags that I feel are no longer carrying their weight in my life. I’m now questioning the usefulness of my BdC shoulder bag. Previously, it was my daily driver.  Now that I have a couple of TPM’s, I realize that the BdC doesn’t hold much, if any, more, although it’s larger.  I think it’s partly due to being hunter leather. I love hunter leather but it’s not soft.  Plus, my box verrou holds about the same amount and it’s not getting used. 

My “granddaughter” always loved shopping my bag closet when it held BV, so it was easy to thin out my collection. She has shown no interest in Hermes. Since I’m inherently lazy when it comes to getting rid of bags, her lack of interest in H is inconvenient, to say the least….


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I think my bag situation has reached a point of enough (at least for this time of my life). I am now thinking about letting go of a few bags that I feel are no longer carrying their weight in my life. I’m now questioning the usefulness of my BdC shoulder bag. Previously, it was my daily driver.  Now that I have a couple of TPM’s, I realize that the BdC doesn’t hold much, if any, more, although it’s larger.  I think it’s partly due to being hunter leather. I love hunter leather but it’s not soft.  Plus, my box verrou holds about the same amount and it’s not getting used.
> 
> My “granddaughter” always loved shopping my bag closet when it held BV, so it was easy to thin out my collection. She has shown no interest in Hermes. Since I’m inherently lazy when it comes to getting rid of bags, her lack of interest in H is inconvenient, to say the least….


Please let me be the first to raise my hand in volunteering to take her place!


----------



## CoastalCouture

diane278 said:


> I think my bag situation has reached a point of enough (at least for this time of my life). I am now thinking about letting go of a few bags that I feel are no longer carrying their weight in my life. I’m now questioning the usefulness of my BdC shoulder bag. Previously, it was my daily driver.  Now that I have a couple of TPM’s, I realize that the BdC doesn’t hold much, if any, more, although it’s larger.  I think it’s partly due to being hunter leather. I love hunter leather but it’s not soft.  Plus, my box verrou holds about the same amount and it’s not getting used.
> 
> My “granddaughter” always loved shopping my bag closet when it held BV, so it was easy to thin out my collection. She has shown no interest in Hermes. Since I’m inherently lazy when it comes to getting rid of bags, her lack of interest in H is inconvenient, to say the least….


Diane, you know how to reach me! Though I'm not sure which bag you are speaking of.

I have a little Gucci crossbody that I'm thinking of letting go. I'm going to give it one last chance. I understand the logic in bags needing to pull their weight to keep their places in our pared down lives.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Please let me be the first to raise my hand in volunteering to take her place!


You got it! I’m not going to push her at all, as I want her to develop her own aesthetic.  I Doubt she’s going to “get into“ bags like I have….she’s completely content with the BV’s I’ve given her.


----------



## poleneceline

Wow this thread! I just got into collecting handbags so I'm trying to start it with a ten bags rule, and stick to it! I talked myself out of getting YSL LouLou bag because I'm not really into shoulder bags, and overall I haven't found another bag that catches my eye (even with looking at handbag collection videos everyday)! It also helps that I tried on a few iconic bags in person and found I didn't like them on me at all! But I definitely want my favorite bags in different colors, dangerous!


----------



## poleneceline

How do all of you resist temptation when people tell you you have to have certain bags? One bag each for different events or situations? Certain iconic or classic bags that "every person has to have in their wardrobe?" Things like this? I see a lot of these videos and recommendations, but my small collection already meets my every need.


----------



## whateve

poleneinblack said:


> How do all of you resist temptation when people tell you you have to have certain bags? One bag each for different events or situations? Certain iconic or classic bags that "every person has to have in their wardrobe?" Things like this? I see a lot of these videos and recommendations, but my small collection already meets my every need.


It isn't a problem for me because no one says that to me and I don't watch videos. I know what I need more than some stranger whose lifestyle is different from mine.


----------



## diane278

poleneinblack said:


> How do all of you resist temptation when people tell you you have to have certain bags? One bag each for different events or situations? Certain iconic or classic bags that "every person has to have in their wardrobe?" Things like this? I see a lot of these videos and recommendations, but my small collection already meets my every need.



@poleneinblack,  I think you already know the answer, since your “small collection meets your every need”. Speaking for myself, where you seem to be already, is where I aspire to be. Most of us here have been, or are currently, editing our collections….which is why we spend some time here sharing what does, and doesn’t, work for us.  Personally, I have been known to shop impulsively or, occasionally, out of boredom (especially during the pandemic).…although I think I’m passed that now.  At least I hope so!

Somehow I’ve escaped the feeling that I need any specific bag. I don’t follow any general _must have_ rules. Although I think Kelly’s are beautiful, I can’t see myself carrying one. When considering a medium sized shoulder bag, I chose a Verrou instead of the more popular Constance…despite that my SA at the time told me she would help me get whatever bag I wanted. TPF is my only social media. I don’t watch bag videos. I feel I’ve learned everything I need to know from the members here, who are always generous with their knowledge. However, I’m now convinced that I’m close to getting my bag collection “dialed in” to where it needs to be. Finally!

Others here will have more updated strategies to share. I’m 72, and not familiar with the various social media options out there.


----------



## bagnut1

poleneinblack said:


> How do all of you resist temptation when people tell you you have to have certain bags? One bag each for different events or situations? Certain iconic or classic bags that "every person has to have in their wardrobe?" Things like this? I see a lot of these videos and recommendations, but my small collection already meets my every need.


I agree with @diane278's points on this.  I too forgo participation in recreational social media except for here (though I am a committed lurker on Insta, following a handful of artists).  I don't know how old you are but one thing that does happen with age is knowing ourselves better and with more clarity.  What others tell you about what you "should" be doing/buying/thinking becomes more and more irrelevant.

Also a handy way to think about a building collection is cost per wear.  It really captures the "it"-ness of a bag (one that feels tired after only one season will have a much higher CPW than a classic, no matter how many times you use it that one season) and also its flexibility in different situations.  My "go to" style of bag is big enough to go out with me all day and still look nice at dinner if I don't have time to make it home in between.  (Or at least I think so, "normal" is still in flux!)  So, my shelf with smaller bags is limited to ones that can be worn on the weekend and look good no matter if it's at a BBQ, neighborhood wine bar, or the theater.  

In essence it's all about you, your budget, your taste, your lifestyle.  Ask yourself those questions and ignore everyone else.  It sounds like you are already content and having fun so keep that going!


----------



## Nibb

poleneinblack said:


> How do all of you resist temptation when people tell you you have to have certain bags? One bag each for different events or situations? Certain iconic or classic bags that "every person has to have in their wardrobe?" Things like this? I see a lot of these videos and recommendations, but my small collection already meets my every need.


Internet people are paid to say buy this or that, or this is essential or every wardrobe needs this. It’s meaningless noise created for a money grab.


----------



## Egel

Nibb said:


> Internet people are paid to say buy this or that, or this is essential or every wardrobe needs this. It’s meaningless noise created for a money grab.


If they are not paid to wear a certain bag at least they are getting paid because they show it to us. We don't have that going for us. This is exactly why I dislike using influencers for marketing purposes.


----------



## stillfabulous

diane278 said:


> ***The bag most at-risk is the Sellier Evelyne 29. It continually feels too large to me.….I almost never carry it…..



Diane, what color, leather and hardware is your Sellier Evie 29?


----------



## stillfabulous

bagnut1 said:


> I also started a bag journal last spring. Six months later several bags are still sitting (and I can’t claim that’s because of seasonality).



May I please know the format and purpose of a bag journal?


----------



## stillfabulous

bagnut1 said:


> I am about to do a seasonal reorg that will expand my CFDB - it needs to hold a few bags while I reassess.



May I please know what CFDB stands for: Closet For Dormant Bags?


----------



## diane278

stillfabulous said:


> Diane, what color, leather and hardware is your Sellier Evie 29?


It’s black Hunter Leather. This is the original bag with its black strap:



I have put the black and white shoulder strap on it to see if that makes it more user friendly For my needs. I think it’s better, but I’m not sure about Daily use.


----------



## diane278

stillfabulous said:


> May I please know what CFDB stands for: Closet For Dormant Bags?


Closet for Departing Bags…..those which may be leaving in the future.


----------



## bagnut1

stillfabulous said:


> May I please know the format and purpose of a bag journal?


Sorry for the long time responding to this!  I used a spreadsheet, which told me how many days I used my bags.  Also which colors, sizes, etc.  It was helpful to guide rehoming and purchases.


----------



## bagnut1

I can't believe it's almost Labor Day!  Fall for me is the definitive renewal season (I know for most people it's Spring but Fall has always been my favorite for weather and also Getting New Stuff).

This past summer was really busy and I'm looking ahead to New Normal (not just because of Covid but also a couple of major work/life changes).  This has all led to a major purge..... almost a dozen designer bags are gone or will be going shortly, as are nearly all of my Doodahs.  (I did acquire 3 new doodahs over the summer - those are staying.)  I also recently picked up two new-to-me designers, which I am going to build a chunk of my fall wardrobe planning around (in addition to the still-feels-new suede Ricky from last spring and my Peter Nitz from last year).

I am going to do my darnedest to buy ZERO additional bags through the end of the year.  

Next up.... editing the scarf drawers!


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> I can't believe it's almost Labor Day!  Fall for me is the definitive renewal season (I know for most people it's Spring but Fall has always been my favorite for weather and also Getting New Stuff).
> 
> This past summer was really busy and I'm looking ahead to New Normal (not just because of Covid but also a couple of major work/life changes).  This has all led to a major purge..... almost a dozen designer bags are gone or will be going shortly, as are nearly all of my Doodahs.  (I did acquire 3 new doodahs over the summer - those are staying.)  I also recently picked up two new-to-me designers, which I am going to build a chunk of my fall wardrobe planning around (in addition to the still-feels-new suede Ricky from last spring and my Peter Nitz from last year).
> 
> I am going to do my darnedest to buy ZERO additional bags through the end of the year.
> 
> Next up.... editing the scarf drawers!


I’m also trying to add no new bags. The only exception I can imagine would be something in suede.  I’ve been itching for suede for some time. Now that I’ve seen a photo of the ‘denim suede’ Bottega bag, it might happen….in a simpler style, if they offer one….


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I’m also trying to add no new bags. The only exception I can imagine would be something in suede.  I’ve been itching for suede for some time. Now that I’ve seen a photo of the ‘denim suede’ Bottega bag, it might happen….in a simpler style, if they offer one….


Yeah, I am a sucker for suede and it seems I get the itch every August.  (With the newest I will have 3 in rotation come September, which should be plenty!)


----------



## bagnut1

So I'm here to report that I failed at acquiring nothing else this year.... but only 2 which seems not so bad.  I ran across a fantastic Jil Sander red that proved too interesting and odd to pass up.   Also a suede mini (there's that suede again!) from RSVP which seems to be an annual doodah go-to.

That said, I have in the queue a not insignificant number outgoing bags and am also staring down rehoming a couple of my apparently-not-so-prized H bags.  (I've posted over in the H forum about one dilemma.)

I want to go into 2023 lighter in many ways..... I'm generally not into New Years Resolutions but am feeling right now that I really want to embrace "less is more" in many more ways.  

(Having said all of that I would really love a BV Sardine.  Call me nuts.  Oh wait, I already did that!)


----------



## RueMonge

bagnut1 said:


> I want to go into 2023 lighter in many ways..... I'm generally not into New Years Resolutions but am feeling right now that I really want to embrace "less is more" in many more ways.


I’d like to do that also, thank you for the reminder. Just added one new to me bag this year perfect for travel after I retire. On the hunt for one more light weight Crossbody bag for travel.
It’s time to pull out the larger work bags that I won’t use along with others that I don’t carry. I find it particularly hard to clear out unusual bags that I searched for, but didn’t end up carrying much.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> So I'm here to report that I failed at acquiring nothing else this year.... but only 2 which seems not so bad.  I ran across a fantastic Jil Sander red that proved too interesting and odd to pass up.   Also a suede mini (there's that suede again!) from RSVP which seems to be an annual doodah go-to.
> 
> That said, I have in the queue a not insignificant number outgoing bags and am also staring down rehoming a couple of my apparently-not-so-prized H bags.  (I've posted over in the H forum about one dilemma.)
> 
> I want to go into 2023 lighter in many ways..... I'm generally not into New Years Resolutions but am feeling right now that I really want to embrace "less is more" in many more ways.
> 
> (Having said all of that I would really love a BV Sardine.  Call me nuts.  Oh wait, I already did that!)





RueMonge said:


> I’d like to do that also, thank you for the reminder. Just added one new to me bag this year perfect for travel after I retire. On the hunt for one more light weight Crossbody bag for travel.
> It’s time to pull out the larger work bags that I won’t use along with others that I don’t carry. I find it particularly hard to clear out unusual bags that I searched for, but didn’t end up carrying much.


Once again, I think I’m approaching a balanced H collection. The TPM’s I purchased have proven perfect for my new home & lifestyle. However, I’ve been down this rode previously and have never achieved bag nirvana.  I am not desiring any additions.…at least not now. I’m hopeful, 
but not totally confident, given my previous experiences…..

bagnut1: the sardine is gorgeous!


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Once again, I think I’m approaching a balanced H collection. The TPM’s I purchased have proven perfect for my new home & lifestyle. However, I’ve been down this rode previously and have never achieved bag nirvana.  I am not desiring any additions.…at least not now. I’m hopeful,
> but not totally confident, given my previous experiences…..
> 
> bagnut1: the sardine is gorgeous!


Nirvana is elusive indeed!

That darned sardine is so fabulous but not very practical, and I am guessing heavy with that handle. I am trying to resist the temptation to go try it on.


----------



## diane278

I’m hoping BV doesn’t bring it out with sliver hardware. I’m afraid I’d be doomed.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I’m hoping BV doesn’t bring it out with sliver hardware. I’m afraid I’d be doomed.


Oh lord.......


----------



## cecchetti

diane278 said:


> I love the idea of a Longchamp but have never owned one.  You make it sound like a great practical bag. *I’m going on record that I can’t add one unless I let go of at least one bag currently in my life. *


Dear @diane278 do you remember me-I haven’t posted for a while -but I haven’t forgotten you-firstly the pics with your Evelyn look great, but, in relation to the quote..

I now have 15 bags-some are new, some are the same ones-I gifted a lot, some to friends, many to my dear niece, and have ended up with the “right” number, having decided that, going forward any bag would be one in one out, but my wish list isn’t that long atm (lol)..

So going forwards realistically, I would buy the bags on my wishlist as and when the opportunity arises, and pare my current collection only if necessary as my wishlist is finite, whereas previously it has been infinite.

The things  stopping me achieve my wishlist now are finance-I spend my £££ on cats and jewellery atm, (although I’ve just replaced my H 1989 Tsako with an identical 2011 version), and the fact that I love the thrill of the chase-if I reached “purse peace”, I’d be looking for more!

Sorry for the long reply, Much love❤️❤️


----------



## diane278

cecchetti said:


> Dear @diane278 do you remember me-I haven’t posted for a while -but I haven’t forgotten you-firstly the pics with your Evelyn look great, but, in relation to the quote..
> 
> I now have 15 bags-some are new, some are the same ones-I gifted a lot, some to friends, many to my dear niece, and have ended up with the “right” number, having decided that, going forward any bag would be one in one out, but my wish list isn’t that long atm (lol)..
> 
> So going forwards realistically, I would buy the bags on my wishlist as and when the opportunity arises, and pare my current collection only if necessary as my wishlist is finite, whereas previously it has been infinite.
> 
> The things  stopping me achieve my wishlist now are finance-I spend my £££ on cats and jewellery atm, (although I’ve just replaced my H 1989 Tsako with an identical 2011 version), and the fact that I love the thrill of the chase-if I reached “purse peace”, I’d be looking for more!
> 
> Sorry for the long reply, Much love❤️❤️


I’m glad your handbag journey is going well. In my experience, all journeys have their ups and downs. Congratulations on your successes.


----------



## cecchetti

diane278 said:


> I’m glad your handbag journey is going well. In my experience, all journeys have their ups and downs. Congratulations on your successes.


Yes, ups and downs, but more ups recently..I’ve gifted a lot in the past year..to my niece,to my Mother(who isn’t well, but still loves her bags), and to friends, bought a few, wishlisted a few, learned a lot from you -and  others on PF- and do not feel the need to gift anything in my current collection.
Anything which leaves now will be either gifted in the future due to change in taste or worn out from overuse-but it takes a lot of wear to actually wear out a handbag, it’s really only preloved bags which risk this, I only own one “vintage” bag- it would have to fall apart for me to part with it..

Edit -like you changes in lifestyle , taste, do happen-I do foresee parting with bags in the future, and upgrading bags hopefully to H bags.(I only have 1)

It’s Wonderful to hear from you.


----------

